# A long time since Sandy Bridge was Released...



## reflex99

*THEY ARE UP ON TIGERDIRECT AND NEWEGG, ASWELL AS OTHER RETAILERS!
*

http://www.tigerdirect.com/go/core/genTwo.asp?cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot%2001-_-promo_Corei5Corei7

NEWEGG LINKS

I would like to say thank your to everyone that made this thread popular. Without you, the wait for Sandy would not have been nearly as bearable.

I would also like to thank Jean-Luc for starting this thread. Although he may not be on OCN , without him, this thread probably would not be as great as it is.

FAQ:

Q: where can i find reviews?:
A: here

Q: What is the deal with ram?
A:Only K edition CPU's can achieve ram speeds higher than 1333. The ram is on a multi separate from the CPU. It goes in increments like this: 1066, 1333, 1600, 1866, 2133.

You may notice that 2000 is not on the list, but never fear, as you can just run your 2000MHz rated sticks at either 1866 (with lower timings) or 2133 (slightly higher timings), whicever will net better settings for you.

Q: what brands have UEFI
A: at the present time, the only brand confirmed not to have it, is Gigabyte, but their boards do support it, so it will be added later on.

Q: UD4 or P8P67 evo!??!?!11111 (or any other comparison for that matter)
A. all 1155 P67 boards will overclock to pretty much the same level, so just get whichever board you like better.

Q: how do you overclock SB, and is the BLK locked?
A: no, the BLK is not locked, but since the pll is now on die, it generates the clock for EVERYTHING (almost) on the board, much of which cannot tolerate higher than stock frequencies. Overclocking is now done with multiplier ONLY.

Q: what is up with chipsets?
A: P67 no IGP pass-thru, can OC
H67 has IGP Pass-thru, cannot OC
Z68 has IGP Pass-thru, can OC, being released Q2 2011



Spoiler: original thread



How many are planning on upgrading and from what platform?

i5 2400 on newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074&cm_re=sandy_bridge-_-19-115-074-_-Product


Spoiler: pics and preliminary prices





































































*4.7Ghz On Air*
























































*5189Mhz On Air*

















*5292Mhz On Air*









We have our first Sandy Bridge Processor Sighting and it's In stock... Hmmmm

http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52400_intel_core_i5_i5_2400_3_10_ghz_processor_quad_core_1_mb_l2_6_mb_l3_p548317.html?atc=gbs










As well as the 2500










http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52500_la_i5_2500_qc_lga1155_3_3ghz_p548320.html?atc=gbs

I7 2600










http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i72600_la_i7_2600_qc_lga1155_3_4ghz_p548319.html?atc=gbs





Spoiler: motherboard pics and video








Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4 :

Provantage : 172.91 - 192.36 Shipped
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud4~7GIGB096.htm
IUnitek : 190.58 - 205.73 Shipped
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043295
Amazon.com : 199.23
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD4-Motherboard/dp/B004G6011C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293724068&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics[/URL]

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5 :

Provantage : 252.21
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud5~7GIGB095.htm
iUnitek : 257.45
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043300
Amazon.com : 267.08
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD5-Motherboard/dp/B004G60A18/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293724068&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD5 Motherboard: Electronics[/URL]

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 :

Provantage : 308.35
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud7~7GIGB094.htm
iUnitek : 324.32
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043298
Amazon.com : 344.46
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD7-Intel-P67-Atx/dp/B004G60AKO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293724068&sr=8-6]Amazon.com: Intel P67 Atx Mb: Electronics[/URL]

Asrock :

No Prices Listed At This Time

MSI :

P67 C43 : 126.00
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98964

P67 C45 : 136.00
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98963

P67 GD55 : 156.99
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98962

P67 GD65 : 182.00
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98961

Asus :

P8P67 Pro : 191.51
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22602503

P8P67 Deluxe : 243.40
http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=enter&thispage=01100300U032_BDY3304P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!

UPDATE: 1/2/11:
Prices spotted at FRY's:
Quote:


> *Gigabyte*
> UD5 - $260
> UD4 - $200
> UD3 - $170
> 
> *ASUS*
> Pro - $190
> Evo - $210
> 
> *MSI*
> GD65 - $185
> GD55 - $160
> C45 - $140


----------



## TFL Replica

Voted for 1156 by mistake. Why no option for 775? We're the ones to upgrade. 1156 to 1155 is almost like a sidegrade.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;11666343*
> Voted for 1156 by mistake. Why no option for 775? We're the ones to upgrade. 1156 to 1155 is almost like a sidegrade.


Damnit i knew i was missing something.









Can a mod add in 775 for me? Thank You

From the single threaded benchmarks i've seen TFL an upgrade to 1155 from 1156 is a decent step for the better IPC alone.


----------



## wcdolphin

Do you mean IMC?

I will probably be upgrading, just for kicks









I will probably lose $200 out of it, which makes it worth it to me









Call it an early birthday present to myself.


----------



## koven

i'll probably upgrade from my 955 to 2500k, depends how much the sabertooth board costs though.. hopefully it's around 200 lol


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11666421*
> i'll probably upgrade from my 955, depends how much the sabertooth board costs though


Probably will be the same prices as the current P55 mobo's


----------



## Behemoth777

I'll probably be upgrading from my phenom II setup. I'll give this setup to my brother for his first pc and get some real gaming power out of my future setup









Now if only the asus gtx 580 will come back in stock at newegg...


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11666426*
> Probably will be the same prices as the current P55 mobo's


yeah if they're <200 ill be picking one up asap

24 days... so close yet so far lol


----------



## Hokies83

Waiting For ivy bridge myself. Good to see the new GB boards are not Fugly like the 1366 boards!

Waiting in a REIV and the 16core ivy bridge >







!


----------



## Drakenxile

not worth an upgrade for me rly so i'll just be getting 2x 6990s i have plety with my 930 @ 4.0 and i can push it more i dunt wanna 70+ is too hot for me but i must admit the sabertooth board looks nice


----------



## EfemaN

I'm just anxiously waiting for the laptops; I didn't bother getting one for college right away, since I have my sig rig with me. Now that I'm feeling the need, it's difficult waiting; I want to see the upgraded mobile parts with better GPUs.


----------



## Rust1d?

I'll be coming from a 775. That Sabertooth looks pretty nice. Cannot wait!


----------



## PanicProne

I was planning on upgrading.

But when i look at my sig rig, it's just unnecessary. Q9550 @ 3.8 + 6970 = Gaming bliss for at least 18 months.

Do not underestimate LGA 775 Quads, my friend


----------



## slickwilly

No upgrade for me ether
i930 @ 4.2ghz. w/HT on

Does sandy bridge not support triple channel memory?

That Cin. benchmark was nice for a single thread but how does it compare in multi threaded apps., cause not to many people on OCN are still running an old single core proc.


----------



## blackdemon

how mutch will it cost?


----------



## NuclearCrap

I'll be upgrading my brother from E5200/P45 to 2500K/P67, whichever good P67 board I can get for under $200. I'll get him some cheap 2x 4GB kit since I'll just be overclocking on the unlocked multiplier and it wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11667964*
> I was planning on upgrading.
> 
> But when i look at my sig rig, it's just unnecessary. Q9550 @ 3.8 + 6970 = Gaming bliss for at least 18 months.
> 
> Do not underestimate LGA 775 Quads, my friend


Although I agree that our Quads could last another year or two, the parts won't be worth as much. If I sell my system now, I can get about $400 to put towwards a new system.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11668109*
> Although I agree that our Quads could last another year or two, the parts won't be worth as much. If I sell my system now, I can get about $400 to put towards a new system.


Well, that's fair enough. But I still won't upgrade. Especially at first.

Remember, that new architectures take time to mature, and later there can be much better CPU revisions (C0, D0, E0, etc).

Also, motherboards will sure take time to mature their BIOSes and stuff.


----------



## NocWis

Don't plan to upgrade to Sandy, maybe next "Tick", as PanicProne said, let the architecture mature.

Beside that, my rig still satisfy my needs


----------



## TFL Replica

I need some extra firepower for serious folding and rather large video encoding tasks which currently take too long for my liking (and as an afterthought, eventually 8 threaded Crysis 2). I also want a board with front panel USB 3.0 header and EFI (as promised by asus). I also dislike 1366 and to a lesser degree 1156's power consumption and heat output which brings me to SB 32nm heaven.

Yeah this will be my greatest upgrade yet.


----------



## Setzer

I may upgrade some time next year, coming from 775 lol


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11668139*
> Well, that's fair enough. But I still won't upgrade. Especially at first.
> 
> Remember, that new architectures take time to mature, and later there can be much better CPU revisions (C0, D0, E0, etc).
> 
> Also, motherboards will sure take time to mature their BIOSes and stuff.


I was originally going to go i7-950, however I wanted to splurge a little bit and get the latest and greatest.


----------



## Hickeydog

Not upgrading until Intel gets 1 socket and sticks with 1 socket. Enough of this multiple sockets for the same platform bull. Looking forward to Bulldozer, on the other hand.


----------



## Kvjavs

Have there been gaming benchmarks released yet, or a clock for clock comparison? Not this 3.2ghz SB vs. 2.8ghz Lynnfield stuff.


----------



## declaration963

i looking for upgrade to 1366 system
but i am still love my 775


----------



## rmp459

mildly interested at best.

really dont have a reason to upgrade until i see 6C/12T minimum at ~ $325...

I was going to wait for this and build a new WC rig from scratch, but my C2Q @ 4.0 pretty much dominates any game I play at the resolution I use for my 120hz monitor so its like pointless.. I only use my rig for media/gaming/web and occasional graphics/web design...

If and when I do it it will be out of desire and not need.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11668427*
> I was originally going to go i7-950, however I wanted to splurge a little bit and get the latest and greatest.


An i7-950 is going to be superior to any Sandy Bridge chip.

1366 > 1155

Sandy Bridge is not meant to be an upgrade to the current 1366 line-up, and in-fact, they're not. Going from triple-channel to dual-channel or to more limited PCI-e lanes does not equal upgrade. I didn't think anyone actually thought that, but a couple of posts in this thread are suspect.

If you want to actually wait for an upgrade to the current enthusiast socket (1366), then you must wait until late 2011, at the earliest, when Ivy Bridge is released. Sandy Bridge is not an enthusiast socket, it's a mainstream socket.


----------



## Sainesk

I think my setups okay for now







but is it likely that some of these cpu's will be able to hit 5GHz+ on air?

Heard that from somewhere, don't remember where from though right now...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;11668676*
> I think my setups okay for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is it likely that some of these cpu's will be able to hit 5GHz+ on air?
> 
> Heard that from somewhere, don't remember where from though right now...


I would expect ~ 4.4-4.6 on air? Also i am waiting for the read deal alter the year. Gigabyte has the best looking MB.


----------



## Skripka

I think my x6 sig CPU/board is going in the Marketplace next month


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;11668718*
> I would expect ~ 4.4-4.6 on air? Also i am waiting for the read deal alter the year. Gigabyte has the best looking MB.


Best look, worst layout.


----------



## lightsout

I'm considering it. Not sure if I can hold off long enough with no pc though. Assuming my current one sells.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11668789*
> I'm considering it. Not sure if I can hold off long enough with no pc though. Assuming my current one sells.


It will, it is simply a question of how low you need to go. No Bulldozer boards til April and no CPUs for a few months afterward is good for crossgrading...although there may be a rush to unload AMD x6 gear with SandyBridge.


----------



## AFQ

Will upgrade to i7 2600k and Gigabyte P67A UD5. I am not sure about the motherboard yet, may be i move towards ASUS ROG.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11666426*
> Probably will be the same prices as the current P55 mobo's


I doubt it. Sandybridge, according to Anandtech, is supposed to be their "mainstream" line and not the highend like 1366 was....yet SB CPUs are priced right at the current i7 900 pricepoint.

I think toys are going to be getting more expensive next year.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11668811*
> It will, it is simply a question of how low you need to go. No Bulldozer boards til April and no CPUs for a few months afterward is good for crossgrading...although there may be a rush to unload AMD x6 gear with SandyBridge.


If I sell it out thats at least 3 weeks without a pc. I may die!!









I know I will be kicking myself in a month though if I go 1156 and start seeing all the great reviews for 1155.


----------



## lone1dog

Well I dont know about anyone else but my wallet cant stand another new build. My sig wont be compatable with the new chips .

Intel sucks for that.


----------



## drBlahMan

Sticking with my P55/1156 project I'm currently working on







Next upgrade for me will be in *2013*


----------



## papcrap

Well I am still not sure, 1336 has been a really good socket for me, had it around a year and a half now, not one issue, its all about price if the K cpu's are like the X series I will be really disappointed, if there around £250 mark then maybe but guessing there going to be £299 and the good boards around the same £299, if its massively better then I might but I want to hold out for socket 2011 or what ever the high end replacement is, but then again there maybe a cash-flow issue.


----------



## NguyenAdam

That Sabretooth does look nice, but I wish they would lay off on the plastic a tad bit.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm upgrading as soon as possible, coming from 775 so i couldn't vote







lol

Planning on getting the flagship 2600k. First time i've ever gone straight for a flagship cpu.

Not put much thought into motherboards yet. Have to look tonight.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11669172*
> I'm upgrading as soon as possible, coming from 775 so i couldn't vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Planning on getting the flagship 2600k. First time i've ever gone straight for a flagship cpu.
> 
> Not put much thought into motherboards yet. Have to look tonight.


Given how SandyBridge is evidently heavily locking down on overclocking...I don't think many people on this board would go for anything but the 2600k.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11669205*
> Given how SandyBridge is evidently heavily locking down on overclocking...I don't think many people on this board would go for anything but the 2600k.


True-dat.

It's also one of the more reasonablly priced flagship models (i'm looking at you 980x and QX9670)

I would get a 2500k but i want H/T.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I'm building my first desktop and I'm shooting right for the 2600k. I've built desktops for friends and family for far too long to hold back now. I've been on crap/mediocre for my whole life, and I don't often splurge on things, so this is a long overdue present to myself.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11669228*
> True-dat.
> 
> It's also one of the more reasonablly priced flagship models (i'm looking at you 980x and QX9670)
> 
> I would get a 2500k but i want H/T.


Sell, SB is supposedly the mainstream line not the high-end...the LGA1366 replacements not coming out til later.

What is bad is that 2600k costs more than an i7 950 now. For a mainstream part to cost more than a high-end part means $$$$ for Ivy.


----------



## aleiro

I know its been said but I want to rub it in... No 775? Guess I am the last one using that socket. I am upgrading to a 2600k and Gigabyte ud7 as soon as my local Microcenter has the chip on the cheap. Meaning less than newegg and the rest of the world


----------



## QuadDamage

I'm planing on upgrading my E8500 to a SB. I already got a 1100 PS from my friend and I already have a good custom water cooling kit on my current rig. Need to find if my GTZ will make a adapter for these SB so I can water cool it

I'm looking to do either the i5 SB at 4.5ghz or the i7 SB at 4.5 think I will be able to hit those goals on water for 24/7 also whats a good board and ram to go with with the future sb build?

Thanks


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


No upgrade for me ether
i930 @ 4.2ghz. w/HT on

Does sandy bridge not support triple channel memory?

That Cin. benchmark was nice for a single thread but how does it compare in multi threaded apps., cause not to many people on OCN are still running an old single core proc.


No Sandy Bridge will be DC. The Single threaded benchmark was thrown up to show how much better IPC you get with SB over Bloomfield or Lynnfield. Throw that together with all 4 cores and it'll be decently faster to any 950 or 870

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


I was originally going to go i7-950, however I wanted to splurge a little bit and get the latest and greatest.


Don't blame you. Thats why i went with an X6 then a 760.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hickeydog*


Not upgrading until Intel gets 1 socket and sticks with 1 socket. Enough of this multiple sockets for the same platform bull. Looking forward to Bulldozer, on the other hand.


Never going to happen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Have there been gaming benchmarks released yet, or a clock for clock comparison? Not this 3.2ghz SB vs. 2.8ghz Lynnfield stuff.


No gaming benchmarks yet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


An i7-950 is going to be superior to any Sandy Bridge chip.


How do you figure? Sandy bridge will be 32nm where the 950 is 45nm, Have a TDP of 95W to the 950's 130W, 10-15% better Instructions Per Clock. 4Ghz 950 Vs 4Ghz 2600K and the 950 is going to get beat down for the same money.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


I think my setups okay for now







but is it likely that some of these cpu's will be able to hit 5GHz+ on air?

Heard that from somewhere, don't remember where from though right now...


5Ghz has been done on air.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *AFQ*


Will upgrade to i7 2600k and Gigabyte P67A UD5. I am not sure about the motherboard yet, may be i move towards ASUS ROG.


ROG series will always treat you good. I'm obsessed with them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Given how SandyBridge is evidently heavily locking down on overclocking...I don't think many people on this board would go for anything but the 2600k.


Everyone will be getting a K model on this board.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


True-dat.

It's also one of the more reasonablly priced flagship models (i'm looking at you 980x and QX9670)

I would get a 2500k but i want H/T.


2500K IMO is going to be amazing for 200 dollars.


----------



## CryWin

I'll consider it if there are some nice cheap ITX boards available.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

going to try and get the i7 2600k, if not then I'm going to get the i5 2500k. The mobo and CPU will cost me a lot and I'm probably going to settle with the intel onboard graphics for a while


----------



## QuadDamage

Anyone know what water cooling plate I would need to add on to my current Swifteck GTZ? For it to work with the SB? Any water coolers coming out for the SB?


----------



## [\/]Paris

Whats up with that sabertooth? Did they seriously cover the entire circuit board in plastic?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Some Sandy Bridge 1155 P67 Prices are Listed :

P67 UD3 - 114.71
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud3~7GIGB098.htm

P67 UD5 - 239.71
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud5~7GIGB095.htm

P67 UD7 - 308.36
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud7~7GIGB094.htm

Asrock :

No Prices Listed At This Time

MSI :

P67 C43 : 126.00
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98964

P67 C45 : 136.00
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98963

P67 GD55 : 156.99
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98962

P67 GD65 : 182.00
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98961

Asus :

P8P67 : 157.30
http://alrightdeals.com/Item.htm?Id=S1_MB_MB9___107656

P8P67 Pro : 181.40
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22602503

P8P67 Deluxe : 243.40
http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=enter&thispage=01100300U032_BDY3304P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!


----------



## luvsan

I have seen two Asus ROG Maximum IV Extreme P67.

One with a pci-e 1x or whatever up top, and the other pics showing a power molex...... I would prefer the 1x, i find it to be a nicer place for a audio card or tv tuner as to not mess with crossfire/sli configurations.

any word on pricing on that fatality board? looks like it's gonna be a $400 dollar board..... kinda prefer the spacing on the sabertooth but it's ugly, which gigabyte board is that? cause it's looking sexy this time around...... as long as they don't whistle.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11671446*
> I have seen two Asus ROG Maximum IV Extreme P67.
> 
> One with a pci-e 1x or whatever up top, and the other pics showing a power molex...... I would prefer the 1x, i find it to be a nicer place for a audio card or tv tuner as to not mess with crossfire/sli configurations.
> 
> any word on pricing on that fatality board? looks like it's gonna be a $400 dollar board..... kinda prefer the spacing on the sabertooth but it's ugly, which gigabyte board is that? cause it's looking sexy this time around...... as long as they don't whistle.


The Fatality is going to be an ASRock board so i imagine 200-250

Just found..

http://en.ocworkbench.com/tech/asrock-p67-extreme4-intel-p67-review-first-look/

Is the Maximus going to have an NF200 chip?


----------



## Behemoth777

Woah! Nice price on the ud3! I wonder if it is the ud3r or ud3p? They are two different boards..

I'll probably be getting the regular ol' p8p67 from asus.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11671515*
> The Fatality is going to be an ASRock board so i imagine 200-250


I have this on mash f5.....

so sorry if i have quoted you too fast but link is broken.

I thought the fatality was going to be a asus something above the maximus, which didn't make sense to me and now it kinda does..... well screw that then lol..... asrock boards generally only come with like a year warranty rather buy refurbished.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;11671537*
> Woah! Nice price on the ud3! I wonder if it is the ud3r or ud3p? They are two different boards..
> 
> I'll probably be getting the regular ol' p8p67 from asus.


Looks like the UD5 and UD7 have NF200 chips as the 5 offer's 2 slots at X16 and the UD7 offer 4 at X16.. YES
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11671540*
> I have this on mash f5.....
> 
> so sorry if i have quoted you too fast but link is broken.
> 
> I thought the fatality was going to be a asus something above the maximus, which didn't make sense to me and now it kinda does..... well screw that then lol..... asrock boards generally only come with like a year warranty rather buy refurbished.


I believe the Maximus will be top of the line for P67 which is AWESOME. I love there P55 board. Easiest board i have ever overclocked on.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;11671537*
> Woah! Nice price on the ud3! I wonder if it is the ud3r or ud3p? They are two different boards..
> 
> I'll probably be getting the regular ol' p8p67 from asus.


Hate to go off of topic but you changed your avatar and I am disappoint.


----------



## murderbymodem

Sadly the CPU, Motherboard, and Ram in sig are sitting under my Christmas tree. Intel failed to get Sandy Bridge out before the Holidays so I'll be a generation behind









Also, why is Socket 775 not on the poll? If I didn't already have the aformentioned hardware under the Christmas tree, I'd be coming from 775 (still running the Q6600 and P5Q Pro Turbo for 9 more days).


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;11671611*
> Sadly the CPU, Motherboard, and Ram in sig are sitting under my Christmas tree. Intel failed to get Sandy Bridge out before the Holidays so I'll be a generation behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why is Socket 775 not on the poll? If I didn't already have the aformentioned hardware under the Christmas tree, I'd be coming from 775 (still running the Q6600 and P5Q Pro Turbo for 9 more days).


I can't edit the poll to include 775. Sorry


----------



## Jean-Luc

Luv i did some digging with a contact of mine and the ASRock Fatality is "Rumored" to be around 239.99 but don't quote me on that


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Luv i did some digging with a contact of mine and the ASRock Fatality is "Rumored" to be around 239.99 but don't quote me on that


I think my eyes are set back to the asus.

Thanks and Rep tho.

I guess it might be worth it depending on how they overclock and ect ect ect..... asrock hasn't been that solid for that ability, guess it might not matter if they are getting rid of bios might have the same options as the rest. Then again asrock has had higher end motherboards, that still only come with a single year warranty and that just puts me off.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


I think my eyes are set back to the asus.

Thanks and Rep tho.

I guess it might be worth it depending on how they overclock and ect ect ect..... asrock hasn't been that solid for that ability, guess it might not matter if they are getting rid of bios might have the same options as the rest. Then again asrock has had higher end motherboards, that still only come with a single year warranty and that just puts me off.


I like ASRock's high end offerings like the X58 Extreme 6 because for 230 bucks you can run 32nm Xeon westmere processors on it and it's owned by Asus so they do have a rep to keep up. The Maximus IV Extreme looks to be the board i'm going with. Actually any Maxinum IV i'll consider.

Quote:



The Maximus IV Formula is slated to handle absolute everything that could possibly be thrown at it, sporting 4 x PCIe 2.0 x16 slots, allowing for 3/4-way SLI and CrossFireX, four USB 3.0 ports and SATA 6Gbps, also being a part of the ROG family it boasts all the typical ROG exclusive features. Pricing is anticipated at around $300.


----------



## bavarianblessed

That Gigabyte UD7 is frekin smexy! I'll be going with a 2500k also. The heatsink mounts for 1155 will work on 1156 right?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


That Gigabyte UD7 is frekin smexy! I'll be going with a 2500k also. The heatsink mounts for 1155 will work on 1156 right?


Same exact mounts


----------



## Furious Porkchop

What type of RAM will Sandybridge take? Looking at getting a i5-2500k and mobo and possibly new RAM, cause a friend is gonna be buying my current i7/mobo/ram for a decent price


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


What type of RAM will Sandybridge take? Looking at getting a i5-2500k and mobo and possibly new RAM, cause a friend is gonna be buying my current i7/mobo/ram for a decent price










same as p55. ddr3 dual channel.


----------



## Eduardv

everyone excuse me

I have been disconected of the latest bells and whistles in the Chipset/processor recent news.

I want to know if a p67 chipset for example in the p67 sabertooth model will suppport a 1156 lynfield processor. for example my i7 860 .

Anyone know?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


everyone excuse me

I have been disconected of the latest bells and whistles in the Chipset/processor recent news.

I want to know if a p67 chipset for example in the p67 sabertooth model will suppport a 1156 lynfield processor. for example my i7 860 .

Anyone know?


Nope. The P67 is Socket 1155 and will not support current 1156 processors


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


everyone excuse me

I have been disconected of the latest bells and whistles in the Chipset/processor recent news.

I want to know if a p67 chipset for example in the p67 sabertooth model will suppport a 1156 lynfield processor. for example my i7 860 .

Anyone know?


Nope.... sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Nope. The P67 is Socket 1155 and will not support current 1156 processors


damn


----------



## Jean-Luc

Just looked at the UD7 and 24 Phase Power.. WOW


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Just looked at the UD7 and 24 Phase Power.. WOW


Gonna be a hard choice now that they don't look like crap..... I could use those extra sata ports also lol.....

edit: still has the top pci-e 1x blocked by there big ass heatsyncs, what am i gonna do cut half my card off? lol....


----------



## godofdeath

won't be upgrading from 1366 since i just got this and im pretty sure this will last me a few years

gonna change my case and ssd and gpu instead


----------



## kimosabi

^^Sandy Bridge will hardly be an upgrade from 1366. Upgrade from 1155 yes, 1366 no.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


^^Sandy Bridge will hardly be an upgrade from 1366. Upgrade from 1155 yes, 1366 no.










I'm not so sure kim. Can't wait for some comparo's between a 4Ghz 950 and a 4Ghz 2600K


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


won't be upgrading from 1366 since i just got this and im pretty sure this will last me a few years

gonna change my case and ssd and gpu instead











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


^^Sandy Bridge will hardly be an upgrade from 1366. Upgrade from 1155 yes, 1366 no.










sidegrade, most people with 1366 don't use it anyways.....

It's a great system for people just jumping in or coming from something earlier, but if you can wait longer hey good for ya.

Only bad news(for you) is, UEFI good news for people upgrading tho, as it means faster boots and no more bios......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I'm not so sure kim. Can't wait for some comparo's between a 4Ghz 950 and a 4Ghz 2600K


I would love this, as i encode. it's doubtful tho, as the 980x still holds on that chart that was released.

I would never say never, and i will say singlethreaded definitely, but multi threaded? look at athlon x4 vs phenom x2 hard to makeup for extra cores worth.


----------



## Sirius

I'll probably upgrade to a 2600 or a 2500K. Out of curiosity, has there been any word on cooling compatibility? I have a Mega Shadow and an H70 to work with.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


I'll probably upgrade to a 2600 or a 2500K. Out of curiosity, has there been any word on cooling compatibility? I have a Mega Shadow and an H70 to work with.


1156 heatsinks will work with 1155 as they're the exact same spacing


----------



## Sirius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


1156 heatsinks will work with 1155 as they're the exact same spacing


Ah, awesome. Now which one to use....


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I'm not so sure kim. Can't wait for some comparo's between a 4Ghz 950 and a 4Ghz 2600K


Remains to be seen. I'd be really surprised if 1155 can match 1366 though. That would basically cancel out one of their markets.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


sidegrade, most people with 1366 don't use it anyways.....

It's a great system for people just jumping in or coming from something earlier, but if you can wait longer hey good for ya.

Only bad news(for you) is, UEFI good news for people upgrading tho, as it means faster boots and no more bios......

I would love this, as i encode. it's doubtful tho, as the 980x still holds on that chart that was released.

I would never say never, and i will say singlethreaded definitely, but multi threaded? look at athlon x4 vs phenom x2 hard to makeup for extra cores worth.


I have to admit. P67 and NF200 chip would probably be a bit too tempting for me. Should be a nice upgrade from my aging Q9550/P45 chipset anyways.


----------



## godofdeath

i can say that no more weird blue/yellow mobo from gigabyte is looking nice


----------



## Sheyster

I've decided to wait too. I'm gonna water cool this beast of a hot CPU I have and try to push it to 4.2. Next up is a new video card, either a 570 or 580 depending on money after Xmas.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Remains to be seen. I'd be really surprised if 1155 can match 1366 though. That would basically cancel out one of their markets.

I have to admit. P67 and NF200 chip would probably be a bit too tempting for me. Should be a nice upgrade from my aging Q9550 anyways.


In early benchmarks it actually surpasses 1366 besides the x6 cores, which is why people are so excited about it or they would just buy 1366 for the same price pretty much.....


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Ah, awesome. Now which one to use....










I'll be using my H70 on my 2500K









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Remains to be seen. I'd be really surprised if 1155 can match 1366 though. That would basically cancel out one of their markets.

I have to admit. P67 and NF200 chip would probably be a bit too tempting for me. Should be a nice upgrade from my aging Q9550 anyways.


I think Intel doesn't see many people from 1366 jumping over to 1155 anyway. This upgrade is more targeted at 1156, 775 and AM3 owners. I believe intel expects 1366 guys to wait for 1355 sockets and chips


----------



## TERMiNAL

Under my calculations, the 2600k, if i calculate it directly should cost around Â£203 in the UK. I suspect just because thats cheap as hell here in the UK they will amp the price up or are we actually getting a bargain in technology for the first time ever? Lol.


----------



## Gizmo

Wow, that Sabertooth looks insanely unique in a great way, but I'm already sold on the Gigabyte UD...black on black forever!


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


^^Sandy Bridge will hardly be an upgrade from 1366. Upgrade from 1155 yes, 1366 no.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I'm not so sure kim. Can't wait for some comparo's between a 4Ghz 950 and a 4Ghz 2600K


I don't think it will. The extra performance gained from Sandy bridge will not be noticeable in games or for most I OCN'ers. In multithreaded situations where you really push cpu's(like rendering) there are better and more cost effective options available. Sandy Bridge-EN has my attention however; liking the thought of a 8/16 Xeon or two for transcoding.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


I would love this, as i encode. it's doubtful tho, as the 980x still holds on that chart that was released.

I would never say never, and i will say singlethreaded definitely, but multi threaded? look at athlon x4 vs phenom x2 hard to makeup for extra cores worth.


For Multithreaded yeah you cannot make up for the 2 extra cores and 4 extra HT's that Gulftown has BUT something to think about. 2600K is going to be 329.99 on newegg.. QUOTE me on it boys and should easily overclock to 4.5Ghz on a good board. While gulftown will be faster you'll get amazing performance from Sandy Bridge at 4.5Ghz for 700 less


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TERMiNAL*


Under my calculations, the 2600k, if i calculate it directly should cost around Â£203 in the UK. I suspect just because thats cheap as hell here in the UK they will amp the price up or are we actually getting a bargain in technology for the first time ever? Lol.


I would bet on them amping up the price.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gizmo*


Wow, that Sabertooth looks insanely unique in a great way, but I'm already sold on the Gigabyte UD...black on black forever!


i wonder how you would push the locking mechanism down if the big black chunks are there


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


For Multithreaded yeah you cannot make up for the 2 extra cores and 4 extra HT's that Gulftown has BUT something to think about. 2600K is going to be 329.99 on newegg.. QUOTE me on it boys and should easily overclock to 4.5Ghz on a good board. While gulftown will be faster you'll get amazing performance from Sandy Bridge at 4.5Ghz for 700 less











Bearing in mind a lot of people who need that many cores probably already own Gultowns/Westmere's. So its not really 700 saved


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Bearing in mind a lot of people who need that many cores probably already own Gultowns/Westmere's. So its not really 700 saved


Agreed


----------



## TERMiNAL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


I would bet on them amping up the price.










Curse you!







If its that cheap, i would consider the change to Intel.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Am I right in thinking to oc Sandy Bridge you need one of the "K" CPU's?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Am I right in thinking to oc Sandy Bridge you need one of the "K" CPU's?


yea thats what i heard


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Am I right in thinking to oc Sandy Bridge you need one of the "K" CPU's?


Yup. Either K-edition or no OC for you. Thx Intel.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


For Multithreaded yeah you cannot make up for the 2 extra cores and 4 extra HT's that Gulftown has BUT something to think about. 2600K is going to be 329.99 on newegg.. QUOTE me on it boys and should easily overclock to 4.5Ghz on a good board. While gulftown will be faster you'll get amazing performance from Sandy Bridge at 4.5Ghz for 700 less












I'm upgrading from a very old system, so it will be worth it to me..... hopefully the enthusiast platform doesn't kick it's butt too bad..... still a year ahead, and perfectly fine stop gap technology that will last a long long time.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Am I right in thinking to oc Sandy Bridge you need one of the "K" CPU's?


Yup. There are rumor's of Motherboard company's using different dividers to manipulate speeds but the K models are so cheap there's no reason not to just buy them.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Yup. There are rumor's of Motherboard company's using different dividers to manipulate speeds but the K models are so cheap there's no reason not to just buy them.


Thanks for clearing that up.

Oh btw Jean-Luc and anyone else wanting to get a board with NF200. I wouldn't bother with NF200 it won't help performance at all and will only cost you more. To quote myself from another thread:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


It doesn't "add" PCIe lanes; because it cannot. If a given bridge chip allows you to run x16/x16 then you have 32 lanes going from the slots to to said bridge chip. Now that 32 lanes worth of data now has to cram itself into however many lanes the PCIe chip originally had.

This process and having to route data through the bridge chip is what can cause reduced framrates because of added overhead


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I think Intel doesn't see many people from 1366 jumping over to 1155 anyway. This upgrade is more targeted at 1156, 775 and AM3 owners. I believe intel expects 1366 guys to wait for 1355 sockets and chips


Jumping over from 1366 to 1155 is not the point. You want products to appeal to different new users and cover different segments. People that are thinking about going 1366 from 1156 nowadays, would probably go 1155 instead, which = loss of profit, since you have a lower priced platform which performs just as good as the "top of the line". A cheaper alternative for the end user, but loss of profit on the manufacturer side. And 1366 sales will drop to the ground.

Either way, I hope you're right.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Jumping over from 1366 to 1155 is not the point. You want products to appeal to different new users and cover different segments. People that are thinking about going 1366 from 1156 nowadays, would probably go 1155 instead, which = loss of profit, since you have a lower priced platform which performs just as good as the "top of the line". A cheaper alternative for the end user, but loss of profit on the manufacturer side. And 1366 sales will drop to the ground.

Either way, I hope you're right.


Most hardcore guys will still go for 1366 because everyone knows bloomfield is the best.







They'll want Tri over Dual channel and more X16 lanes BUT thankfully motherboard makers are adding NF200 chips to the 1155 boards to even things up.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Thanks for clearing that up.

Oh btw Jean-Luc and anyone else wanting to get a board with NF200. I wouldn't bother with NF200 it won't help performance at all and will only cost you more. To quote myself from another thread:


I ofcourse will wait for tests but Sandy Bridge is supposed to only go 8 X 8 but from what i've read they're faster lanes. Someone clarify that for me?

I'm dead set on a ROG Maximus IV so whatever they include is fine with me.

Closeup of the Maximus IV


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Most hardcore guys will still go for 1366 because everyone knows bloomfield is the best.







They'll want Tri over Dual channel and more X16 lanes BUT thankfully motherboard makers are adding NF200 chips to the 1155 boards to even things up.


Me personally i don't see myself with more than 2 graphics cards ever..... if that.... and 8x 8x isn't that much of a performance problem, and when it becomes one i can still run a single high end card in the 16x and i can hang out for a while...... that should hold me over till next gen or more.

the ram doesn't matter so much for games especially.


----------



## kimosabi

Yep, but finally, now that graphics cards are slowly getting to where they really need 16 lane speeds(they really are), a P67 with NF200 chip is indeed looking promising for gamers like me. The little encoding I do is a non issue.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I ofcourse will wait for tests but Sandy Bridge is supposed to only go 8 X 8 but from what i've read they're faster lanes. Someone clarify that for me?

I'm dead set on a ROG Maximus IV so whatever they include is fine with me.

Closeup of the Maximus IV


heres the other screen of the board i was talking about......where it had a pci-e instead of a umm molex.










I would prefer this..... lol but i think it's just a engineering sample or something.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Yep, but finally, now that graphics cards are slowly getting to where they really need 16 lanes(they really are), a P67 with NF200 chip is indeed looking promising for gamers like me. The little encoding I do is a non issue.


Your CPU is still quite capable of eating through any game. And I'm sure it will continue to do so for a long time.

If Intel wanted LGA 775 to die, they shouldn't have made awesome and longlasting CPUs for it









Seriously, I can totally still see myself gaming perfectly with a Q9550 in 2 years time.


----------



## Fletcherea

I might jump on some used 1156 gear when this stuff lands on shelves =) Oh to be generations behind lol.


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


Your CPU is still quite capable of eating through any game. And I'm sure it will continue to do so for a long time.

If Intel wanted LGA 775 to die, they shouldn't have made awesome and longlasting CPUs for it









Seriously, I can totally still see myself gaming perfectly with a Q9550 in 2 years time.


This is true, but then you get a game like Black Ops which is a terrible port (like most pc games) that eats through the lga775 cpus, which is really too bad.









http://www.techspot.com/review/336-c...nce/page8.html


----------



## ascaii

hmmm I really like that sabretooth board, I might have to reconsider my plans of a mitx 1155 build and go this route in january.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


Your CPU is still quite capable of eating through any game. And I'm sure it will continue to do so for a long time.

If Intel wanted LGA 775 to die, they shouldn't have made awesome and longlasting CPUs for it









Seriously, I can totally still see myself gaming perfectly with a Q9550 in 2 years time.


Oh sure it could live on happily ever after for a couple of years more. It's just that I like to max out my fav games. Or atleast very close to it, and my rig won't allow that anymore.


----------



## FtW 420

While it looks like a lot of fun for on-air overclockers, I was a bit disappointed to hear about the extreme overclocking capabilities.
Apparently these chips will only run up to a certain frequency (each chip a bit different) & then stop dead in their tracks, eg. you can get 4.9Ghz on air, or 4.9Ghz on ln2. Takes all the fun out of freezing... 
http://hwbot.org/article/newsflash/9...ridge_not_for_


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


This is true, but then you get a game like Black Ops which is a terrible port (like most pc games) that eats through the lga775 cpus, which is really too bad.









http://www.techspot.com/review/336-c...nce/page8.html


I find BO a bad example because it's not very cpu intensive. Bad Company 2 is another story


----------



## Breakbeat

Looking to go with a 2600K but don't know the first thing i should be looking for in motherboard. Any things i should really look at?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakbeat*


Looking to go with a 2600K but don't know the first thing i should be looking for in motherboard. Any things i should really look at?


You really don't need NF200 unless going with more then 2 high end cards. A low end P67 board will probably do you well. The Gigabyte UD3 is looking to be CHEAP and very good.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Edited


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


This is true, but then you get a game like Black Ops which is a terrible port (like most pc games) that eats through the lga775 cpus, which is really too bad.









http://www.techspot.com/review/336-c...nce/page8.html


So, you're basing your opinion on a benchmark that only shows the slowest, oldest LGA 775 Quad core that runs at a mere 2.4ghz.

Nice.

Let me tell you that if there was a Q9550 or a Q9650, it would be ahead of the Phenom IIs.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Oh sure it could live on happily ever after for a couple of years more. It's just that I like to max out my fav games. Or atleast very close to it, and my rig won't allow that anymore.


Are you sure? I would look at the GPU, before considering CPU.


----------



## PanicProne

*Look at these BC2 benches:

Who's the king?
*

Full article HERE



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Full article HERE


----------



## murcielago585

it seems a lot of people are liking the Sabertooth board, there better be some left in stock for me! considering all the current i7's have over the i5's is HT then I think SB will beat all the i7 processors except maybe the 6-core ones. HT can only really be noticed if you are doing A LOT of video encoding or folding.

I really don't see the value in i7. What do you people with i7's even do with your computer? The most strenuous thing I do on mine is game (where HT has no improvements right now) and encode video. Like seriously, I really am curious why pay extra for the i7? 8x/8x crossfire is like a 1% drop in performance vs x16/x16 so that's not much of an argument in the x58 side... So why the i7?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Thankfully I haven't started my new build yet, totally forgot these were coming. Sidenote, why does that Sabertooth board look so nice and clean







I wish the Sabertooth boards weren't the low-end of the spectrum.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


it seems a lot of people are liking the Sabertooth board, there better be some left in stock for me! considering all the current i7's have over the i5's is HT then I think SB will beat all the i7 processors except maybe the 6-core ones. HT can only really be noticed if you are doing A LOT of video encoding or folding.

I really don't see the value in i7. What do you people with i7's even do with your computer? The most strenuous thing I do on mine is game (where HT has no improvements right now) and encode video. Like seriously, I really am curious why pay extra for the i7? 8x/8x crossfire is like a 1% drop in performance vs x16/x16 so that's not much of an argument in the x58 side... So why the i7?


Benching perhaps? Does vantage and 3dmark 11 ulitize hyperthreading?


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I ofcourse will wait for tests but Sandy Bridge is supposed to only go 8 X 8 but from what i've read they're faster lanes. Someone clarify that for me?

I'm dead set on a ROG Maximus IV so whatever they include is fine with me.

Closeup of the Maximus IV











Sandy Bridge still uses PCIE 2.0. AFAIK Sandy Bridge-EN/EP/EX(LGA 1366's replacement) however will have PCIE 3.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Yep, but finally, now that graphics cards are slowly getting to where they really need 16 lane speeds(they really are), a P67 with NF200 chip is indeed looking promising for gamers like me. The little encoding I do is a non issue.


Think you need to reread what I said.

NF200 doesn't create lanes it splits them. Sandy Bridge only has 16 lanes on the CPU + 8 I think on the P67 chipset. This PCIe controller on the CPU cannot be overridden. This is what the NF200 chip connects to. So if NF200 provides 32 lanes say which connect to 3 x16 slots providing x16/x16/x16. Well you then have a situation where you are trying to cram the 32 lanes worth of data into those original 24. Because the data has to go through the bridge chip(NF200) and the into the on-board controller which adds latency which can cause reduced frames


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Benching perhaps? Does vantage and 3dmark 11 ulitize hyperthreading?


I think the deal with hyperthreading is that it's useful when you are using an app with lots of threads, and that's it really. That's the way applications are going right now, but still, if you compare something like an i7 920 @ 2.66ghz vs an i7 750 @2.66ghz on the Anandtech Bench website, you see that hyperthreading will only really give you a 10-15% boost in those unlikely situations anyways, and equal in games. What a ripoff for $100 more, plus, an i7 920 has a 130W TDP, while the i5 750 as a 95W TDP. So you are paying for a less efficient, hotter cpu with a feature that will give you a speed boost in maybe things that are done maybe 2% of the time.

What is benching btw? Just testing apps to see how fast they can go? I'll leave that for Anandtech and other reviewers so I can get the best bang for buck.

EDIT: Maybe with games like Crysis 2 that use up to 6 cores may make use out of HT?


----------



## opensesame

I think I will wait for LGA 2011 to come out. I really am not a fan of all these socket changes.


----------



## KBcobra

Any word on a Gene version of the maximus IV? Also I'm a tad bit concern because the memory controller runs at 1.35v. What are going to do with out 1.5v ddr3?


----------



## Aznboy1993

man those mobos look sexy


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra;11673619*
> Any word on a Gene version of the maximus IV? Also I'm a tad bit concern because the memory controller runs at 1.35v. What are going to do with out 1.5v ddr3?


I have seen it in the UEFI options to control memory timings and voltage and all that...... dunno if it is usable but i would imagine so.

so maybe it depends on the motherboard.


----------



## Outcasst

I'm coming from LGA775. Can't wait.

But those dates, are they the dates that they are "released" or can we actually buy them on that day?


----------



## Ding Chavez

Those prices from Intel look really good. A bit more affordable than the i7-980X. Have you guys considered waiting for these chips to be released and tested to help you make a more informed objective decision on whether an upgrade is really required. The i5-760 will still be awesome for gaming for quite a while yet.


----------



## muels7

I probably will, but not right at release. I am probably going to wait until LGA2011 comes out (which should be around summer) and Intel does their die shrink at end of 2011/ beginning of 2012.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11673696*
> I'm coming from LGA775. Can't wait.
> 
> But those dates, are they the dates that they are "released" or can we actually buy them on that day?


I went laptop for a while...... :O.

my desktop is a athlon single core..... I think i waited a few too many generations.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11673696*
> I'm coming from LGA775. Can't wait.
> 
> But those dates, are they the dates that they are "released" or can we actually buy them on that day?


I feel like SB will be released a week earlier then the 9th of january.


----------



## G3RG

I'm going to be smart and wait for bulldozer, then see which is better for my money.


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11673829*
> I feel like SB will be released a week earlier then the 9th of january.


Didn't Intel Confirm SB would be released during CES, which is the 6th to 9th?


----------



## Jean-Luc

We have our first Sandy Bridge Processor Sighting and it's In stock... Hmmmm

http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52400_intel_core_i5_i5_2400_3_10_ghz_processor_quad_core_1_mb_l2_6_mb_l3_p548317.html?atc=gbs










As well as the 2500










http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52500_la_i5_2500_qc_lga1155_3_3ghz_p548320.html?atc=gbs

I7 2600










http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i72600_la_i7_2600_qc_lga1155_3_4ghz_p548319.html?atc=gbs


----------



## QuadDamage

Intel - BX80623I72600 - La I7-2600 Qc Lga1155 3.4ghz

How High Do you think I can clock that on water for 24.7 use


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11674341*
> Intel - BX80623I72600 - La I7-2600 Qc Lga1155 3.4ghz
> 
> How High Do you think I can clock that on water for 24.7 use


You can't overclock the non K models


----------



## Lostcase

Jean-Luc, where do you work?


----------



## Cryptedvick

I think this is gonna be the new fashion for motherboards









I see more motherboards in the future having this kind of cover.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;11674407*
> Jean-Luc, where do you work?


In Space?


















In real life i'm an Accountant


----------



## Blameless

The non-Ks might support permanent setting of their turbo multipliers, but you do need a K for any serious OC.

I won't be upgrading at least until Ivy Bridge and Bulldozer show up.

I just snagged an i7 970 for $230.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdolphin;11666391*
> Do you mean IMC?


No, he means IPC; as in Instructions Per Clock.

SB can retire more instructions per clock and is thus faster, clock for clock, and core for core, than anything else out there at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;11668034*
> Does sandy bridge not support triple channel memory?
> 
> That Cin. benchmark was nice for a single thread but how does it compare in multi threaded apps., cause not to many people on OCN are still running an old single core proc.


No, it's a mainstream part, so dual channel only.

Improvements are similar multi-threaded. A 2600k will be faster at 4.2GHz than your i7 930 at 4.2GHz. The 2600k should also be good for 300-500MHz more on the same cooling.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11674470*
> In Space?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life i'm an Accountant


Im almost going to be an accountant after I clep out of spanish and hopefully i get my degree asap in January.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko;11674502*
> Im almost going to be an accountant after I clep out of spanish and hopefully i get my degree asap in January.


Honestly it's a borefest but it's better then working for walmart and dealing with the public on a daily basis


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;11674414*
> I think this is gonna be the new fashion for motherboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see more motherboards in the future having this kind of cover.


Hopefully not after everyone realizes how useless it is.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I find the sabertooth to be one of the ugliest mobo's out there.


----------



## Rust1d?

Are those SB's pre orders or do they actually have stock? I just wonder what MC will charge when they are released....I was thinking $279 for the 2600k


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11676440*
> Are those SB's pre orders or do they actually have stock? I just wonder what MC will charge when they are released....I was thinking $279 for the 2600k


I was considering ordering one and seeing what happened.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11673071*
> Are you sure? I would look at the GPU, before considering CPU.


The graphics card will be replaced as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000;11673412*
> Think you need to reread what I said.
> 
> NF200 doesn't create lanes it splits them. Sandy Bridge only has 16 lanes on the CPU + 8 I think on the P67 chipset. This PCIe controller on the CPU cannot be overridden. This is what the NF200 chip connects to. So if NF200 provides 32 lanes say which connect to 3 x16 slots providing x16/x16/x16. Well you then have a situation where you are trying to cram the 32 lanes worth of data into those original 24. Because the data has to go through the bridge chip(NF200) and the into the on-board controller which adds latency which can cause reduced frames


Think you need to read what I said. I said "16 lane speeds". Not that it "creates" more lanes.


----------



## Jean-Luc

P67 Classified


----------



## Mygaffer

I don't give two poops about these new chips. My Core i7 will do me for a few years yet.


----------



## Jean-Luc

2600K going on Ebay for 699.99. If i could get my hands on a P67 board......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140488592620&ru=http://shop.ebay.com:80/%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm570%26_nkw%3D140488592620%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1#ht_2191wt_1139


----------



## Papermilk

Where is the 775 thank you


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11677781*
> 2600K going on Ebay for 699.99. If i could get my hands on a P67 board......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140488592620&ru=http://shop.ebay.com:80/%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm570%26_nkw%3D140488592620%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1#ht_2191wt_1139


People need to be patient for 23 days and not waste their money XD


----------



## DislxeicJohn

the boards have been on newegg for a while


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DislxeicJohn;11678086*
> the boards have been on newegg for a while


Lies...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DislxeicJohn;11678086*
> the boards have been on newegg for a while


There was 1 P67 board and it was quickly deactivated


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimosabi;11676852*
> Think you need to read what I said. I said "16 lane speeds". Not that it "creates" more lanes.


"Lane speeds" or w/e your arguing semantics without actually listening. *NF200 will not help you get more fps with GTX580's or whatever you have compared to x8/x8 native.*


----------



## Ding Chavez

What's that board with all the plastic **** on it? Looks stupid.
These new Intel chips probably won't be a significant leap forward as they're the last in this series.
Now Intel's next series the 22nm chips will really be something. Will be interesting to see what AMD come up with too. Not that impressed with Bulldozer from what I've read so far.


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11679279*
> What's that board with all the plastic **** on it? Looks stupid.
> These new Intel chips probably won't be a significant leap forward as they're the last in this series.
> Now Intel's next series the 22nm chips will really be something. Will be interesting to see what AMD come up with too. Not that impressed with Bulldozer from what I've read so far.


Whys that? I've heard mostly positive things about Bulldozer so far.

Unless Bulldozer blows Intel out of the water, I'm pretty sure I'll have a 2600K in my system in a month.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez*


What's that board with all the plastic **** on it? Looks stupid.
These new Intel chips probably won't be a significant leap forward as they're the last in this series.
Now Intel's next series the 22nm chips will really be something. Will be interesting to see what AMD come up with too. Not that impressed with Bulldozer from what I've read so far.


I actually like the plastic. Now let's see if it has any function.

I'm coming from 775, so this will be a great update for me (and not expensive)


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Whys that? I've heard mostly positive things about Bulldozer so far.

Unless Bulldozer blows Intel out of the water, I'm pretty sure I'll have a 2600K in my system in a month.


Sucks bulldozer is a good 6 months away


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Sucks bulldozer is a good 6 months away


And by the time BD @32nm comes out...Intel will be close to die-shrinking.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11681094*
> And by the time BD @32nm comes out...Intel will be close to die-shrinking.


Exactly. Amd is always late to the table


----------



## MisterClean

I'll be upgrading my 775/q6600 to the i7 2600k and some sort of fancy feature laden overclocking motherboard.

I bought some ram for cheap on black Friday and I bought a universal mount waterblock so I should be all set. I can't wait, it's been soooo long


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I was considering ordering one and seeing what happened.


They do not have the 2600k though....so tempted lol


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


They do not have the 2600k though....so tempted lol


Agreed.

Provantage has the UD7 in stock for 308.32

http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-t...7~4GIGB094.htm

I'd order but i want the DAMN MAXIMUS IV board


----------



## Rust1d?

I am seeing a few of the P67's for sale now..one at buy.com:

http://www.buy.com/prod/p8p67-pro-at...219183025.html


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


I am seeing a few of the P67's for sale now..one at buy.com:

http://www.buy.com/prod/p8p67-pro-at...219183025.html


Is Intel doing an Early release? God that would rock


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


"Lane speeds" or w/e your arguing semantics without actually listening. *NF200 will not help you get more fps with GTX580's or whatever you have compared to x8/x8 native.*


Instead of typing in bold, why don't you provide a source? I've seen the tri sli NF200 reviews on the P55 boards but do you have any sources on the P67 and 2 card crossfire/sli? We know that 5870's in crossfire on x8/x8 boards gets a 2-3% performance drop and what you are saying is that the NF200 does nothing at all except adding latency to the PCIe. Pretty much saying that the NF200 is a hoax?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Instead of typing in bold, why don't you provide a source? I've seen the tri sli NF200 reviews on the P55 boards but do you have any sources on the P67 and 2 card crossfire/sli? We know that 5870's in crossfire on x8/x8 boards gets a 2-3% performance drop and what you are saying is that the NF200 does nothing at all except adding latency to the PCIe. Pretty much saying that the NF200 is a hoax?


Even the 580 doesn't need more then X8 and upping it to X16 with an NF200 chip IMO is a huge waste because as you said it adds latency. NF200 should only be bought if intending to go with 3 Video cards which most wont. A lot of guys are going to love the budget boards starting around 99.99


----------



## 77Pat

I am coming from a laptop with a core 2 duo t7100, so this will be a huge upgrade for me. http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?...00+%40+1.80GHz

I will probably be getting the 2500k and for motherboard it looks like the gigabyte ud3r is at a good price. Looking to keep it under $150 for the motherboard.

So far I have:
Antec new tp550 psu
Lian Li k62r case
Avexir 4gb standard 1333 memory
40gb Intel SSD

going to buy a Samsung F3 1gb hard drive.
looking to get a good deal on an ati 6850 ($150 without MIR, want the displayport since I will be getting a Dell IPS monitor eventually.

Main game will be Dragon Age Ultimate and Lightroom for photo storage/light editing.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I took the Plunge. Called up customer service from Provantage and asked if i was allowed to order the UD7 and she was like "Yes" and "It's in stock" so i said F it and ordered it. It's coming from the Ohio warehouse so should be here tuesday.

Only problem is that i have to wait for the 2600K to come available somewhere online. Look for this board to be for sale in the classified section the day i can order a Maximus IV Extreme


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11684784*
> I took the Plunge. Called up customer service from Provantage and asked if i was allowed to order the UD7 and she was like "Yes" and "It's in stock" so i said F it and ordered it. It's coming from the Ohio warehouse so should be here tuesday.
> 
> Only problem is that i have to wait for the 2600K to come available somewhere online. Look for this board to be for sale in the classified section the day i can order a Maximus IV Extreme


Noice! Can I call dibs on that sale for now?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11684874*
> Noice! Can I call dibs on that sale for now?


Sure


----------



## Jean-Luc




----------



## Brenslick

If it wasn't for a new socket, i would definitely get a new 2500K, but I don't have the $400 it takes to get a new cpu/mobo....
Also, i wonder if they will release other colored covers for the P67 Sabertooth. It would be sweet if i could get a white cover to go with the board and my new nzxt phantom and white cabling...


----------



## NrGx

Nah probably won't be upgrading this round but...GTX570 is tempting me...


----------



## TonkaEE

If only I hadn't just upgraded to a 950 I would have waited for the 2600k


----------



## Sodrogam

I can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## iSimon

Have their been any higher end boards announced that don't have NF200? I'm only looking at running two cards in SLI but don't want to skimp on other features. A NF200 will do nothing but add latency if I'm not utilizing the third slot on boards like the U97 and Maximus IV, correct?

The only board I've seen is the Fatal1ty.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSimon;11688323*
> Have their been any higher end boards announced that don't have NF200? I'm only looking at running two cards in SLI but don't want to skimp on other features. A NF200 will do nothing but add latency if I'm not utilizing the third slot on boards like the U97 and Maximus IV, correct?
> 
> The only board I've seen is the Fatal1ty.


All the high end boards will have the NF200


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Even the 580 doesn't need more then X8 and upping it to X16 with an NF200 chip IMO is a huge waste because as you said it adds latency. NF200 should only be bought if intending to go with 3 Video cards which most wont. A lot of guys are going to love the budget boards starting around 99.99


Hey thanks. I've looked up on it and I probably won't go for P67 after all. The perf. increase from my current rig would be kinda small for what I'm looking for I believe. Gonna save up for a Q2-Q3 2011 X58 upgrade and get me a nice but cheaper Denon amp for christmas instead. Very nice thread though, loads of good info here.


----------



## Old Hippie

Quote:



SB is supposedly the mainstream line not the high-end...the LGA1366 replacements not coming out til later.



Quote:



If you want to actually wait for an upgrade to the current enthusiast socket (1366), then you must wait until late 2011, at the earliest, when Ivy Bridge is released. Sandy Bridge is not an enthusiast socket, it's a mainstream socket


Thanks ladies and gents!

All these numbers (1366, 1155, whatever....) had me more confused than usual but you guys cleared it up.

What I'm really looking for is an integrated SATA6 controller from Intel. Will SB have that?


----------



## Jean-Luc

From what I see online I have a feeling sandy bridge is going to be released early. Everywhere has the boards in stock. I originally predicted sandy bridge would become available on the 21st of december and im thinking more and more im right. Intel is wasting a huge opportunity with not releasing it before christmas


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11694091*
> From what I see online I have a feeling sandy bridge is going to be released early. Everywhere has the boards in stock. I originally predicted sandy bridge would become available on the 21st of december and im thinking more and more im right. Intel is wasting a huge opportunity with not releasing it before christmas


Everywhere except The Egg and Microcenter etc...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11694114*
> Everywhere except The Egg and Microcenter etc...


Provantage allowed me to order the P67 UD7 board without issue at all. Microcenter never has things up before hand and neither does newegg. We'll see what happens monday on the egg.


----------



## Segovax

I am gonna trolololol you people so hard when the performance is basically the same as current 1156 systems.


----------



## Nautilus

Is it just me or all motherboards overhauled their PCBs for this generation? They all look SICK! I just loved Gigabyte's new color theme and heatsinks, good job ditching blue/white/orange.

And p67 sabertooth is the next level in mobo cooling. wow man whole heatsink covering all pcb... look at that thing.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;11694172*
> I am gonna trolololol you people so hard when the performance is basically the same as current 1156 systems.


Make sure you frequent my 2600K thread as i go for 5Ghz


----------



## Jean-Luc

*4.7Ghz On Air*
























































*5189Mhz On Air*

















*5292Mhz On Air*









Hell with the 2600K. All i need is the 2500K


----------



## nagle3092

The performance looks great on these new chips, just wish I had the cash to upgrade.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11694567*
> The performance looks great on these new chips, just wish I had the cash to upgrade.


Agreed. Looking at the pricing over in europe. It looks like the P67 UD7 will be 299.99 on the egg and the Maximus IV Extreme is going to be more like 350.. Ugh..


----------



## 8-Ball

When are the mid-range to low end boards going to be released?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;11694639*
> When are the mid-range to low end boards going to be released?


I have prices in the first post. The low end boards are going to start at 99.99. Some are available now like the UD3


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11694647*
> I have prices in the first post. The low end boards are going to start at 99.99. Some are available now like the UD3


Low end @ $99.99?

Man, I was looking around for $70'ish or so.

Why are these boards so expensive?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;11694686*
> Low end @ $99.99?
> 
> Man, I was looking around for $70'ish or so.
> 
> Why are these boards so expensive?


Brand new socket so prices will not start out very low.


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11694765*
> Brand new socket so prices will not start out very low.


Thanks anyways.
I'll keep an eye out on the i5-2300 ($177), since it really really distorted my view on buying a 1055T...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;11694798*
> Thanks anyways.
> I'll keep an eye out on the i5-2300 ($177), since it really really distorted my view on buying a 1055T...


These chips are going to put a hurting on the X6's


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Whats your guys thoughts on upgrading from i7 920 ???


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollinsoundzboy;11694843*
> Whats your guys thoughts on upgrading from i7 920 ???


IMO it won't be worth it. The 2600K is looking to be a few steps ahead but not worth the price of admission if you already have 1366 but the 930/950 will not even come close to overclocking as well as the 2600K will. Average overclocks on water look close to 5Ghz+


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11694586*
> Agreed. Looking at the pricing over in europe. It looks like the P67 UD7 will be 299.99 on the egg and the Maximus IV Extreme is going to be more like 350.. Ugh..


Sometimes vat makes the prices funny, this could just be me hoping not.....

That asrock might be looking better than i thought. $350 is a bit rich for my blood.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11694867*
> Sometimes vat makes the prices funny, this could just be me hoping not.....
> 
> That asrock might be looking better than i thought. $350 is a bit rich for my blood.


All that matters on a P67 is the motherboard's Phase power. If you're going with a K i would not get less then a board with 16 phase power.


----------



## Shogon

If your on 1366 it isn't worth upgrading to p67. Wait till the better stuff comes out.


----------



## lightsout

Man that UD3 is cheaper then the current P55 one on newegg. Doesn't seem right. Jean Luc did you say you ordered a board from them? provantage?

Shipping is 30 bucks???


----------



## Firanford

Will memory speed affect overclock on these new processors?


----------



## lightsout

Also the picture on provantage is way off, thats some old ugly gigabyte mobo. The early images of the ud3 were blue. But if you go to gigabytes website all the p67 boards are black. They look pretty sick.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11694889*
> All that matters on a P67 is the motherboard's Phase power. If you're going with a K i would not get less then a board with 16 phase power.


little hard to figure out right now as most of the specs aren't released.

It always limits things to a few boards, generally hard to get everything without paying a mint.

I know what you mean tho, think this will end up like the low end am3 boards and the x6 overclocking?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11695029*
> little hard to figure out right now as most of the specs aren't released.
> 
> It always limits things to a few boards, generally hard to get everything without paying a mint.
> 
> I know what you mean tho, think this will end up like the low end am3 boards and the x6 overclocking?


As far as gigabyte goes it looks like you will have to get the ud5. To get 20 phases. The ud3 and 4 have 12.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11694931*
> Man that UD3 is cheaper then the current P55 one on newegg. Doesn't seem right. Jean Luc did you say you ordered a board from them? provantage?
> 
> Shipping is 30 bucks???


Yeah shipping was alittle nuts but no big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firanford;11694987*
> Will memory speed affect overclock on these new processors?


No. P67 will be able to use up to DDR3 2200 if i remember correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11695004*
> Also the picture on provantage is way off, thats some old ugly gigabyte mobo. The early images of the ud3 were blue. But if you go to gigabytes website all the p67 boards are black. They look pretty sick.


Obviously the pictures are not correct on provantage's website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11695029*
> little hard to figure out right now as most of the specs aren't released.
> 
> It always limits things to a few boards, generally hard to get everything without paying a mint.
> 
> I know what you mean tho, think this will end up like the low end am3 boards and the x6 overclocking?


Easy way is just to look at a picture of the motherboard and just count the phase's.


----------



## Sirius

How much of a difference will the cache difference/lack of HT between the 2500K and 2600K make? If the 2500K is hittin 5 GHz no issue thats a nice 100$ saved if the other two aren't a big deal


----------



## lightsout

Man this thread is making me want to return my 950 and wait for SB. I still haven't opened the box.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;11695228*
> How much of a difference will the cache difference/lack of HT between the 2500K and 2600K make? If the 2500K is hittin 5 GHz no issue thats a nice 100$ saved if the other two aren't a big deal


All depends on what you plan on doing...

Cinebench :

2600 K :










2500K :










Gaming :

2600K :










2500K :


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11695295*
> All depends on what you plan on doing...
> 
> Cinebench :
> 
> 2600 K :


So whats that like 10-15% performance increase? I suck at math


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Can't wait for SB.

2500k = boner jam '03.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11695341*
> So whats that like 10-15% performance increase? I suck at math


Just for comparison a Core I7 975 pulls 5.95 in cinebench R11.5


----------



## ntuason

Wow those I cant wait for Sandy Bridge to release. And damn! 4C/4T gets 7.40 points in Cenebench amazing.


----------



## lightsout

Ok lol OT question. Can I refuse a package from newegg? Anyone done this? Will I pay a restocking fee? At least I wouldn't have to pay return shipping.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11695463*
> Ok lol OT question. Can I refuse a package from newegg? Anyone done this? Will I pay a restocking fee? At least I wouldn't have to pay return shipping.


No you will get a full refund

http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/589077.aspx


----------



## lightsout

I'll call them monday to be sure, already emailed. So should I ditch the i7-950 and wait with no pc for 3 weeks? Or just be happy with what I got??????


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11695651*
> I'll call them monday to be sure, already emailed. So should I ditch the i7-950 and wait with no pc for 3 weeks? Or just be happy with what I got??????


It all depends on what you want. If you refuse the 950 you get 300 bucks back towards a Sandy Bridge system. If you want the 2600K it'll be like 320 alone, 2500K is looking to be 229.99 plus how much ever you want to spend on a board.


----------



## Razi3l

If i were to upgrade i would move to 2011... but i'm gonna wait out for Bulldozer to show it's face too then see where i wanna go. Loving my i3 though


----------



## lightsout

Well I bought the 950 at micro center for $200. Its unopened so I can take that back. Then the total for the UD3R from the egg was $216.

So I will have about $430 towards it. I guess that leaves about $200 for the board if I go 2500k which seems fine. Curious how the pricing on your first post will hold up.

Also do I need a new bracket for my H50? I think I read that I will.

$200 looks to be a low end board from current figures.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11695290*
> Man this thread is making me want to return my 950 and wait for SB. I still haven't opened the box.


Was going to build my a 950 rig as well, told him about sandy bridge and he decided to wait. Think it's worth it for gaming?


----------



## BankaiKiller

INTEL SANDY BRIDGE VS AMD BULLDOZER.

gonna be epic ***** battle!


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Wow those I cant wait for Sandy Bridge to release. And damn! 4C/4T gets 7.40 points in Cenebench amazing.


Your Cinebench score with the 980X will still be significantly higher! I get 8.83 at stock Frequency and close to 11.00 at 4.1Ghz.

Sandy bridge closes the gap from the current I7's. Socket 2011 will probaly hit 15.00!


----------



## lightsout

Wait the i7875 beats the 2500k still. 2600 is out of my price range.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11695708*
> Well I bought the 950 at micro center for $200. Its unopened so I can take that back. Then the total for the UD3R from the egg was $216.
> 
> So I will have about $430 towards it. I guess that leaves about $200 for the board if I go 2500k which seems fine. Curious how the pricing on your first post will hold up.
> 
> Also do I need a new bracket for my H50? I think I read that I will.
> 
> $200 looks to be a low end board from current figures.


1155 and 1156 will have the same spacing so no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;11695718*
> Was going to build my a 950 rig as well, told him about sandy bridge and he decided to wait. Think it's worth it for gaming?


Over an X6? Yes
Over a 1366? No


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11695799*
> Over an X6? Yes
> Over a 1366? No


By X6 you mean the AMD ones right?
So the I7 950 will be better than the Sandy Bridge right?

Sorry I'm lost here xD


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11695799*
> 1155 and 1156 will have the same spacing so no.
> 
> Over an X6? Yes
> Over a 1366? No


Good question. I have a spare Noctua NH-C12P which I bought for $24 back in March. I also do have the adapter for 1156 and 1366 sockets. Is this compatible with Sandy? If not I am going to to have to i7.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;11695879*
> By X6 you mean the AMD ones right?
> So the I7 950 will be better than the Sandy Bridge right?
> 
> Sorry I'm lost here xD


Yes and don't be sorry. There's no way to tell yet if the I7 will be better for gaming. All that has been leaked is against Amd and 1156 processors and SB is better in gaming then both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11695941*
> Good question. I have a spare Noctua NH-C12P which I bought for $24 back in March. I also do have the adapter for 1156 and 1366 sockets. Is this compatible with Sandy? If not I am going to to have to i7.


1155 and 1156 are the same exact mount setup so you will not need a new adapter.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11694862*
> IMO it won't be worth it. The 2600K is looking to be a few steps ahead but not worth the price of admission if you already have 1366 but the 930/950 will not even come close to overclocking as well as the 2600K will. Average overclocks on water look close to 5Ghz+


And lose triple channel in the process? No thanks. "Upgrading" from a 1366 is silly.

Wait for Ivy Bridge for an actual upgrade.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Er, OP is a noob, why is LGA775 not included in the Poll. It's not like 60% of the market uses LGA775- oh wait.

If someone goes 1366 to 1155 they're friggin ******ed.


----------



## lightsout

So will 950 beat a 2500k

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz;11696402*
> Er, OP is a noob, why is LGA775 not included in the Poll. It's not like 60% of the market uses LGA775- oh wait.
> 
> If someone goes 1366 to 1155 they're friggin ******ed.


Wow for the 90th time in this thread. When i made the thread i forgot and i can't edit the poll. Asked a mod to do it and it never was changed.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz;11696402*
> If someone goes 1366 to 1155 they're friggin ******ed.


Truth.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11696529*
> So will 950 beat a 2500k
> 
> sent from tapatalk on android


In multithreaded apps? Yes because of HT
In gaming? It's more of a push

There's not enough results out there to show.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;11696383*
> And lose triple channel in the process? No thanks. "Upgrading" from a 1366 is silly.
> 
> Wait for Ivy Bridge for an actual upgrade.


Might want to read a very good article about DC vs Tri channel

https://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Memory/Intel-Core-i7-Dual-Channel-vs.-Triple-Channel-Memory-Mode.html
Quote:


> After all these tests you need to ask yourself: What the heck is that triple channel mode useful for anyway, when it is obvious that is doesn't provide performance boost that is expected? Maybe in the future and with some new versions of memory controllers, triple channel mode will provide better performances so transition to this platform will make more sense. Until that moment triple channel mode will be just another nice sticker on LGA 1366 motherboards and memory packages. Of course memory manufacturers already have triple channel DDR3 kits that are intended to be used on Intel Core i7 platform. Since these are triple channel kits they have three DDR3 modules with total capacity of 3GB or 6GB. Since prices for DDR3 memory are still pretty high it is obvious who will profit the most from this situation where (uninformed) users will go for triple channel kits with intention to use up potentials of their new platform.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Er, OP is a noob, why is LGA775 not included in the Poll. It's not like 60% of the market uses LGA775- oh wait.
> 
> If someone goes 1366 to 1155 they're friggin ******ed.


*^These are truly wise statements!*


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;11696625*
> Truth.


Not really. It's all up to the user.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I'm all for taking the wait and see approach but honestly i don't possibly see how a 1366 platform is going to be better then going with a 2600K. Sandy Bridge will run cooler, eat less power, put out less heat and overclock WAY higher then a 950 can even dream about on air. It's been proven in this thread. 5.2Ghz on freaking air? Are you kidding me? Then there's the 10-15% better IPC.

It was brought up in another thread that the 2600K's 95W TDP is with the IGP combined. When the IGP is disabled TDP possibly drops down to 85W or lower. So when it comes to enthusiasts whats a better choice? The tried and proven Core I7 950 with its 130W TDP and 45nm process or it's baby brother 2600K on a 32nm process and a 95W TDP? Choice is easy guys. So what does that leave 1366 with over 1155? Tri Channel Memory? Seriously? Give me Dual Channel DDR3 2200 over Tri 1600 Anyday.

1366 guys. I love ya's but your socket is about to be left in the dust by Sandy bridge.


----------



## lightsout

I think I'll just build my 950 like planned.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## EpicPie

I don't see how the new i5's are going to be faster than the current i5's except in clock speed. But i'll have to see a more on par bench mark comparison before I can decide on upgrading. I'm guessing the Sandy Bridge CPU's are going to run cooler or something?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;11696894*
> I don't see how the new i5's are going to be faster than the current i5's except in clock speed. But i'll have to see a more on par bench mark comparison before I can decide on upgrading. I'm guessing the Sandy Bridge CPU's are going to run cooler or something?


IPC
32nm


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11696882*
> I'm all for taking the wait and see approach but honestly i don't possibly see how a 1366 platform is going to be better then going with a 2600K. Sandy Bridge will run cooler, eat less power, put out less heat and overclock WAY higher then a 950 can even dream about on air. It's been proven in this thread. 5.2Ghz on freaking air? Are you kidding me? It was brought up in another thread that the 2600K's 95W TDP is with the IGP combined. When the IGP is disabled TDP possibly drops down to 85W or lower. So when it comes to enthusiasts whats a better choice? The tried and proven Core I7 950 with its 130W TDP and 45nm process or it's baby brother 2600K on a 32nm process and a 95W TDP? Choice is easy guys. So what does that leave 1366 with over 1155? Tri Channel Memory? Seriously? Give me Dual Channel DDR3 2200 over Tri 1600 Anyday.
> 
> 1366 guys. I love ya's but your socket is about to be left in the dust by Sandy bridge.


For me, it's not about which platform can overclock higher. Rather, it's about whether or not the performance increase is actually worth the cost of upgrading. Am I going to feel a difference in gaming performance between an i5 2600K @ 5.2GHz vs, say, an i7 930 @ 4.4GHz? Definitely not.

On top of that, for people who can afford them, 1366 hexacores will still dominate Sandy Bridge for SMP-enabled applications like [email protected] And that's taking overclocking into account on both platforms.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;11696940*
> For me, it's not about which platform can overclock higher. Rather, it's about whether or not the performance increase is actually worth the cost of upgrading. Am I going to feel a difference in gaming performance between an i5 2500K @ 5.2GHz vs, say, an i7 930 @ 4.4GHz? Definitely not.
> 
> On top of that, for people who can afford them, 1366 hexacores will still dominate Sandy Bridge for SMP-enabled applications like [email protected] And that's taking overclocking into account on both platforms.


Azn,

I meant that in a building a new rig standpoint and not as a 1366 owner's perspective. The main reason i went AM3 then 1156 is because i was waiting for SB. If i would have built a 950 rig i wouldn't even be thinking about upgrading.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11696967*
> Azn,
> 
> I meant that in a building a new rig standpoint and not as a 1366 owner's perspective. The main reason i went AM3 then 1156 is because i was waiting for SB. If i would have built a 950 rig i wouldn't even be thinking about upgrading.


Ah, that makes sense. Although, 1366 may still be a competitive option if prices lower upon 1155's release. There's also the slight performance reduction from P67's PCIe x8/x8 setup for CrossfireX and SLI. And, again, 1366 would allow for an upgrade to a hexacore later on, whereas 1155 will not AFAIK.

In other words, I think both platforms are good choices.


----------



## EpicPie

Upgrading to a Sandy Bridge i5 from an i5-750 would seem like a downgrade imo. I can get equivalent Gflops with the Sandy bridge [email protected] with my i5-750 at 4.4GHz.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;11697125*
> Upgrading to a Sandy Bridge i5 from an i5-750 would seem like a downgrade imo. I can get equivalent Gflops with the Sandy bridge [email protected] with my i5-750 at 4.4GHz.


I... don't think that's correct. GFlops is a measure dependent on more than just CPU. It's also not a very good indicator of gaming performance, etc.


----------



## lightsout

That's what makes me want to wait. But I just am skeptical that it will Oc that insane. That's just such a huge leap. But if it does omg!

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11697232*
> That's what makes me want to wait. But I just am skeptical that it will Oc that insane. That's just such a huge leap. But if it does omg!
> 
> sent from tapatalk on android


It will no tbe the kind of overclocking we are used to. Intel know what is best for us.


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11697232*
> But I just am skeptical that it will Oc that insane.


Most of the early benchmarks have show the K's hitting 4.7-5 GHz pretty easily. Don't what you're exactly getting at?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;11697047*
> Ah, that makes sense. Although, 1366 may still be a competitive option if prices lower upon 1155's release. There's also the slight performance reduction from P67's PCIe x8/x8 setup for CrossfireX and SLI. And, again, 1366 would allow for an upgrade to a hexacore later on, whereas 1155 will not AFAIK.
> 
> In other words, I think both platforms are good choices.


Slight is the key word as every high end P67 mobo is going to come with an NF200 chip. I look forward to benching the 3 card setups with a 4.8Ghz 2500K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;11697125*
> Upgrading to a Sandy Bridge i5 from an i5-750 would seem like a downgrade imo. I can get equivalent Gflops with the Sandy bridge [email protected] with my i5-750 at 4.4GHz.


A downgrade? Something is flawed in your testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11697232*
> That's what makes me want to wait. But I just am skeptical that it will Oc that insane. That's just such a huge leap. But if it does omg!
> 
> sent from tapatalk on android


The guys over at XS have been complaining because you don't need LN2 or DICE to get max overclocks with this chip. It's been overclocking to 5Ghz+ with Water/LN2 and DICE


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;11697371*
> Most of the early benchmarks have show the K's hitting 4.7-5 GHz pretty easily. Don't what you're exactly getting at?


I guess I don't trust that 5ghz will be the new standard. Maybe I'm hard headed but those clocks just seem to good to be true.


----------



## Sin0822

I think it will be from results I have seen, they look legit.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11697477*
> I guess I don't trust that 5ghz will be the new standard. Maybe I'm hard headed but those clocks just seem to good to be true.


I love how they throw out "Our score is higher then a 12 core Opteron"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKGnaTrxS_k[/ame]


----------



## Jean-Luc

Board is F'ing Gorgeous

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7fbQ25TZU[/ame]

Anyone make out the Power phase? 20? 24?


----------



## Theory

Why cant intel ever keep the sockets the same argh..Guess im going to be looking for a new cooler too!


----------



## Jean-Luc

P67 UD7 Review

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvg9Qs5cufY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11694440*
> *4.7Ghz On Air*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5189Mhz On Air*


Check out that voltage at 5.2GHz!!!

4.7GHz @ 1.34v
5.2GHz @ 1.57v

Any ideas on what voltage we can safely run 24/7? Can we expect the i7-2600k to clock higher than the i5-2500k?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11696678*
> In multithreaded apps? Yes because of HT
> In gaming? It's more of a push
> 
> There's not enough results out there to show.


The 2600k has hyperthreading right?

worth the extra 100 for that if you encode and should beat a 950, I think you showed a multithreaded graph showing this.


----------



## Sin0822

yes 2600K has hyperthreading.


----------



## ehpexs

I'm been wondering which motherboard to buy for some time. Very excited for this release.


----------



## Tt2ent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


I'm been wondering which motherboard to buy for some time. Very excited for this release.


ME TOO! Im pretty sure I will be going with AsRock for the first time ! I love their style and their "underdogness" lol. They will be releasing onboard WIFI ! 
I can only imagine what their new BIOS will be like too.
They are really putting the screws to the top names lately.

Lookout for AsRock !!!
I SO EXCITED !


----------



## Sirius

I can't decide on a mobo yet! I'm leaning towards a Gigabyte but I want at least 16-20 phases, without spending like 300 dollars T_T


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;11703790*
> I can't decide on a mobo yet! I'm leaning towards a Gigabyte but I want at least 16-20 phases, without spending like 300 dollars T_T


16 shouldn't be very hard


----------



## Sirius

Well the UD4 is 14 phases and it's pushing 200. I'd end up going with that if it could handle a 2500k to high 4's.


----------



## TFL Replica

The number of power phases and their significance (as reported by popular mother manufacturers) is marketing BS. Everyone should know this by now.


----------



## Sirius

I haven't heard anything to say otherwise. Could you explain


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;11705383*
> I haven't heard anything to say otherwise. Could you explain


The numbers are artificially inflated in a race to appear to have more phases than the competition. Their importance is also overrated and more phases does not always equal better overclocking as has been proven countless times.


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;11705428*
> The numbers are artificially inflated in a race to appear to have more phases than the competition. Their importance is also overrated and more phases does not always equal better overclocking as has been proven countless times.


Fair enough. I just want to bench a 5.0


----------



## Adrev

Anyone else MASSIVELY torn between buying Sandy Bridge and waiting for either the prices to drop, the architecture to mature (C0 - D0 ect) or for Ivy Bridge (or all three)?

I am almost sold on a 2500K + UD5/7 but don't know if its worth blowing my dosh to become annoyed down the line when 1356 is released.

ARGH doesn't quite cut it tbh!


----------



## Sin0822

1356 isn't releasing.


----------



## Mushu

Does the difference in threads from 2500k (4) to 2600k (8) make a large difference?


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mushu;11706372*
> Does the difference in threads from 2500k (4) to 2600k (8) make a large difference?


Only if you're running highly thread apps. Otherwise you might as well just go for the 2500K.


----------



## fliq

noice!


----------



## 77Pat

Main thing for me is that I am on a limited budget (around $350-$400) for both processor and motherboard. I am pretty sure I am getting the 2500k as long as it is below $250, and I would like a motherboard that can deliver enough power for it to overclock properly.

Will be interesting to see what official prices are and if there are combo deals. I have noticed some good combos at microcenter (have one in state, but would be a 45 minute drive), newegg (tax), and directron. But I wonder what the quality of the combos motherboards will be, or if there will be combos. Because this is such a big release, they might just have everything full retail.


----------



## Durandal1707

Hello all, first post!

Ok so here is my deal, as of right now I have a very slow E6420 that Ive had for about 3 or 4 years now and Im looking to upgrade within the very near future.

My question is this, should I wait a month or so to see how these new processors perform when OC'ed to 4.8-5.0Ghz rather then going for a current i7-950 system and OC'ing it to ~3.8-4.0Ghz? The system will be setup pretty much for gaming so I would go for the 2500k vs the $100 more for the 2600k and HT.

Also few questions;

First: Will these new systems allow for SLI/CrossFire setups on their boards? Im assuming they will as the screen shots so far show two PCI-E slots.

Second: What will be the deal with the ram for these new systems? I see its only dual channel and you cant adjust the frequency so can you get away with cheaper ram instead of the high frequency that you need now for OCing?

Thanks, Durandal


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11707499*
> Main thing for me is that I am on a limited budget (around $350-$400) for both processor and motherboard. I am pretty sure I am getting the 2500k as long as it is below $250, and I would like a motherboard that can deliver enough power for it to overclock properly.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what official prices are and if there are combo deals. I have noticed some good combos at microcenter (have one in state, but would be a 45 minute drive), newegg (tax), and directron. But I wonder what the quality of the combos motherboards will be, or if there will be combos. Because this is such a big release, they might just have everything full retail.


It is quite obvious the prices will be inflated initially.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Anyone else MASSIVELY torn between buying Sandy Bridge and waiting for either the prices to drop, the architecture to mature (C0 - D0 ect) or for Ivy Bridge (or all three)?

I am almost sold on a 2500K + UD5/7 but don't know if its worth blowing my dosh to become annoyed down the line when 1356 is released.

ARGH doesn't quite cut it tbh!


Problem is Sandy Bridge is already at D2 revision at release and i'm not sure if there even will be an E2 revision released down the road.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


1356 isn't releasing.


1356 is like a 1920 shader 6970... All a myth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mushu*


Does the difference in threads from 2500k (4) to 2600k (8) make a large difference?


Only in video editing and encoding

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Only if you're running highly thread apps. Otherwise you might as well just go for the 2500K.


2500K is going to be the best bang for the buck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *77Pat*


Main thing for me is that I am on a limited budget (around $350-$400) for both processor and motherboard. I am pretty sure I am getting the 2500k as long as it is below $250, and I would like a motherboard that can deliver enough power for it to overclock properly.

Will be interesting to see what official prices are and if there are combo deals. I have noticed some good combos at microcenter (have one in state, but would be a 45 minute drive), newegg (tax), and directron. But I wonder what the quality of the combos motherboards will be, or if there will be combos. Because this is such a big release, they might just have everything full retail.


There will be no combo deals at release and im fairly sure will sell out very quickly. You should be able to get a UD3 and 2500K for under 400 dollars.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durandal1707*


Hello all, first post!

Ok so here is my deal, as of right now I have a very slow E6420 that Ive had for about 3 or 4 years now and Im looking to upgrade within the very near future.

My question is this, should I wait a month or so to see how these new processors perform when OC'ed to 4.8-5.0Ghz rather then going for a current i7-950 system and OC'ing it to ~3.8-4.0Ghz? The system will be setup pretty much for gaming so I would go for the 2500k vs the $100 more for the 2600k and HT.

Also few questions;

First: Will these new systems allow for SLI/CrossFire setups on their boards? Im assuming they will as the screen shots so far show two PCI-E slots.

Second: What will be the deal with the ram for these new systems? I see its only dual channel and you cant adjust the frequency so can you get away with cheaper ram instead of the high frequency that you need now for OCing?

Thanks, Durandal


1st : SLI and Xfire will be able to run on these boards
2nd : 1155 Will support up to DDR3 2200 so buy the fastest you can afford

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


It is quite obvious the prices will be inflated initially.


I don't see that happening at all. It's only a midrange product and if they were it would kill 1366 sales which is Intel's top of the line.


----------



## decimator

Does anybody know what the multi's for the non-K CPU's are capped at?

Sorry if this has been posted already in this thread, but 28 pages is a lot to sift through...


----------



## AFQ

@Jean-Luc
You mentioned in your last post that LGA1155 will support up to DDR3 2200. It means that a 2200MHz kit will run at 2200MHz at default unlike 1156/1366 where on default it runs at 1333MHz?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AFQ*


@Jean-Luc
You mentioned in your last post that LGA1155 will support up to DDR3 2200. It means that a 2200MHz kit will run at 2200MHz at default unlike 1156/1366 where on default it runs at 1333MHz?


From what i've read that's exactly right. There will be no Bclk overclocking so it will have multipliers to allow you to run up to DDR3 2200 which is AWESOME if correct.


----------



## Adrev

@jean luc

I wanted tha clarifiying too so thats brilliant news. I hope the gigabytr ud5 can run ram up to those speeds but the specs that have come out only show the ud7 having the capabilities to run ram faster than 1333.

Is ram overclockable at all or is it just timings we can adjust? I want the ud5 really but if it doesnt support 1600+ speeds ill be annoyed.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


@jean luc

I wanted tha clarifiying too so thats brilliant news. I hope the gigabytr ud5 can run ram up to those speeds but the specs that have come out only show the ud7 having the capabilities to run ram faster than 1333.

Is ram overclockable at all or is it just timings we can adjust? I want the ud5 really but if it doesnt support 1600+ speeds ill be annoyed.


From the description of the UD5 on Provantage's site it can run ram to DDR3 2200 as well. Also i believe only the timings will be able to be adjusted.

ntel P67 ATX MP LG1155 2PCIE16 16GB MP DDR3 Motherboard
Manufacturer Part Number: GA-P67A-UD5

Intel P67 ATX MB; 2 x PCI-E x 16, UP to 16GB, 4 DDR3 DIMM; RAID5, ESATA Combo,2Ch DDR3-2200, 1394, 2x8


----------



## Adrev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


From the description of the UD5 on Provantage's site it can run ram to DDR3 2200 as well. Also i believe only the timings will be able to be adjusted.

ntel P67 ATX MP LG1155 2PCIE16 16GB MP DDR3 Motherboard
Manufacturer Part Number: GA-P67A-UD5

Intel P67 ATX MB; 2 x PCI-E x 16, UP to 16GB, 4 DDR3 DIMM; RAID5, ESATA Combo,2Ch DDR3-2200, 1394, 2x8


Tastey. Hopefully a UD5 and 2500K wont be mega pricey over here in the UK but i can only imagine they will be a min of Â£400 for them both which is pushing it tbh lol.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Tastey. Hopefully a UD5 and 2500K wont be mega pricey over here in the UK but i can only imagine they will be a min of Â£400 for them both which is pushing it tbh lol.


You lucky UKers already have the 2500K for sale over there at Lamdatek...

http://www.lambda-tek.com/components...prodID=2115483


----------



## Outcasst

Lambdatek are the best retailer I have ever dealt with.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Honestly if they had the 2600K for sale i'd overnight cash to you so you could get me the processor and send it back to the states for me.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Lambdatek are the best retailer I have ever dealt with.


Why is that?

Sorry to probe but I am 99% about to order and want to make sure they are a good company as I have never heard of them.

Cheers


----------



## Adrev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Honestly if they had the 2600K for sale i'd overnight cash to you so you could get me the processor and send it back to the states for me.


WOW! You must be very eager to get your hands on a 2600K then haha


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


WOW! You must be very eager to get your hands on a 2600K then haha


You have no idea


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Why is that?

Sorry to probe but I am 99% about to order and want to make sure they are a good company as I have never heard of them.

Cheers


I bought a corsair PSU from them, it blew up (not their fault)

I phoned them up, they not only sent out the replacement, they didn't ask for the old one back. Their customer service is great and everyone I talked to over the phone were great.

I believe that they are the owners of the likes of microdirect and some other retailers, might be wrong though.

http://www.lambda-tek.com/components...utus=1#Reviews


----------



## enri95

are those benchmarks fast?? particularly the cinebench?









I'm getting 2600k!!


----------



## ULAWE

I'll actually be moving to a intel system once this is released. AMD gives me too many problems. It may run cool, but I got a BSOD twice this month.

Im guessing the sand comes separate


----------



## Adrev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


I bought a corsair PSU from them, it blew up (not their fault)

I phoned them up, they not only sent out the replacement, they didn't ask for the old one back. Their customer service is great and everyone I talked to over the phone were great.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


You have no idea










Well guys, I am now the proud owner of an i5 2500K!!!

All I need now is a new mobo, ram, heatsink and maybe an 800D if I can stretch that far. WHOOP!


----------



## enri95

Anyone with an q9550 or i5 gonna upgrade to 2600k?


----------



## Chewy

Im desperate to upgrade as my current 775 rig coughs and splutters trying to run flight sim x on full settings, Im very tempted by the new p67 gigabyte ud7, its super smexy!! with a i7 2600k sandy bridge, But still not sure if i should hang on for socket 2011 as i will be looking to buy a complete new setup in march.


----------



## Outcasst

I'm going from a Q6600 to the 2600k


----------



## Syrillian

I have the hammer paused over my little piggy bank.

But, I'll probably wait until February or March as that is when I expect to finish my current custom case.

heh. Gotta get an OS upgrade as well.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Anyone with an q9550 or i5 gonna upgrade to 2600k?


Q6600 here


----------



## Outcasst

Considering there are a few places where the 2500k is on sale, I would not be surprised to see the whole lineup available before the new year. Sucks though since I get paid on the 10th January so I have to wait...

Since the chips are (probably) out, when do you think we can get our hands on the motherboards?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Well guys, I am now the proud owner of an i5 2500K!!!

All I need now is a new mobo, ram, heatsink and maybe an 800D if I can stretch that far. WHOOP!


Lucky Bastard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Since the chips are (probably) out, when do you think we can get our hands on the motherboards?


THey have the boards as well

http://www.lambda-tek.com/components...e=50&Filter=GO


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


THey have the boards as well

http://www.lambda-tek.com/components...e=50&Filter=GO


No UD5's or UD7's though


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11713165*
> No UD5's or UD7's though


Indeed. The prices don't seem to scary though









I may even go for the UD7 at this rate. I like the sabertooth too though!

Do we know if we can remove the mass of plastic covering the sabertooth yet? Its the one thing that annoys me about it lol.

Those Gigabyte boards are too sexy for their own good though *bitesfist*


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11714037*
> Indeed. The prices don't seem to scary though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even go for the UD7 at this rate. I like the sabertooth too though!
> 
> Do we know if we can remove the mass of plastic covering the sabertooth yet? Its the one thing that annoys me about it lol.
> 
> Those Gigabyte boards are too sexy for their own good though *bitesfist*


Is it only plastic? I thought that it had some sort of thermal property...


----------



## Chewy

The UD7 on sale here and is More than i was expecting it to be! looks like moving up to a 1155 is going to be rather pricey here in uk!

http://www.limitedgoods.com/itemView.php?ProdID=1016141&source=FroogleUK&medium=free&campaign=FroogleUK_InStock


----------



## Outcasst

£320









Who are limited goods lol??


----------



## TFL Replica

The pricing is beginning to put me off. Think I might just upgrade my monitor while I wait for sane pricing.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;11714309*
> The pricing is beginning to put me off. Think I might just upgrade my monitor while I wait for sane pricing.


Yea...I'm going to grab a nice 1156 board and 875K, got a line on used. I can get both for 1/3 less than what an SB setup would cost.


----------



## Adrev

TBF though Ive never heard of Limited goods and if they the only people that have stock atm it will be higher because some people might pay it. I wont. I will wait for the boards to all come out before a decision is made. If I cannot grab a UD5 for a decent price I will go for a UD3 or a cheaper ASUS board like the sabertooth.

That UD5 is SO MUCH WIN though haha


----------



## Sin0822

UD5 doesn't have NF200.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11712871*
> You lucky UKers already have the 2500K for sale over there at Lamdatek...
> 
> http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?prodID=2115483


The 2500K @ $190? (according to google's currency converter).

Wha....?

That can't be right.









EDIT: Nevermind, price didn't include VAT.

$225 with VAT.


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;11714792*
> The 2500K @ $190? (according to google's currency converter).
> 
> Wha....?
> 
> That can't be right.


they are prices without TAX.
you need to add 20% on if your from Britain


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11714722*
> UD5 doesn't have NF200.


What's the heatsink in the center of the board there for? Cosmetics?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11714818*
> they are prices without TAX.
> you need to add 20% on if your from Britain


Yup.

See EDIT.

My bad.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11714854*
> What's the heatsink in the center of the board there for? Cosmetics?


The additional 8 power phases over the UD4 I think.


----------



## ABeta

I dont think mainstream SB will be an 'upgrade' of x58. But i will be getting myself some parts come january. Ill just gut out my x500 which has my 1055t in it and replace it with SB. I still have plans on getting a pair of 580's and upgrading to 3 x 4 GB of ram since prices have dropped down nicely all matched with my newly bought 970. So yeh my x58 will still be my main squeeze until high end SB


----------



## AFQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11714722*
> UD5 doesn't have NF200.


but still it seems pretty good unless you are going for 3 or 4 way SLI/Xfire.

I am not liking the new heatsink design on ASUS P67 boards.








Gigabyte is gona rock this time.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11714818*
> they are prices without TAX.
> you need to add 20% on if your from Britain


Its the reason ive bought mine now before the VAT increase.

Just paid £179 for a 2500K.


----------



## Maou

The UD5 looks good








does UD7 OC better than UD5 because of the extra phase?


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11715006*
> Its the reason ive bought mine now before the VAT increase.
> 
> Just paid £179 for a 2500K.


Where did you buy one of those?


----------



## enri95

Will SB cpus run cool or cooler than a q9550??


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;11715036*
> Where did you buy one of those?


Go back a few pages and you will find out.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11715054*
> Will SB cpus run cool or cooler than a q9550??


Much cooler. And with much higher overclocks.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11713108*
> Anyone with an q9550 or i5 gonna upgrade to 2600k?


From Q9550 to 2500k


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11666370*
> Damnit i knew i was missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can a mod add in 775 for me? Thank You
> 
> From the single threaded benchmarks i've seen TFL an upgrade to 1155 from 1156 is a decent step for the better IPC alone.


Huh? Why is there a 2400 with HT on? Aren't all i5's HT free?


----------



## Outcasst

Thats odd..


----------



## PanicProne

Ok guys, count me in.

I sold my LGA 775 system, and will be waiting for SB.

CPU will definitely be the i5 2500k, I just don't about the mobo yet.

I was kinda aiming at 100-130$ for the mobo, which mobos do you think will be around this price?

I'm sure every mobo will make these chips fly, since OCing is dependent on the multiplier only. So it's up to the clocking capability of the CPUs.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11716242*
> Ok guys, count me in.
> 
> I sold my LGA 775 system, and will be waiting for SB.
> 
> CPU will definitely be the i5 2500k, I just don't about the mobo yet.
> 
> I was kinda aiming at 100-130$ for the mobo, which mobos do you think will be around this price?
> 
> I'm sure every mobo will make these chips fly, since OCing is dependent on the multiplier only. So it's up to the clocking capability of the CPUs.


I think the asus sabertooth will be priced very reasonably? or the giga ud3 &
ud5

Im looking to buy in march, and i am very tempted to just go all out on a new sb 2600k with a ud7 but by the time i want to buy the enthusiast 2011 socket will be just around the corner, with more shiny features









tbh a mainstream 1155 will be more than enough for my needs but the 2011 socket is singing in my ears. oh i just dont F$^$*ing know what to do


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11716242*
> Ok guys, count me in.
> 
> I sold my LGA 775 system, and will be waiting for SB.
> 
> CPU will definitely be the i5 2500k, I just don't about the mobo yet.
> 
> I was kinda aiming at 100-130$ for the mobo, which mobos do you think will be around this price?
> 
> I'm sure every mobo will make these chips fly, since OCing is dependent on the multiplier only. So it's up to the clocking capability of the CPUs.


DUDE!!! You talked me out of it earlier!!


----------



## jrockut83

These prices are unbelievable!









It's the main reason my rig now is an AMD build. I wanted to squeeze a 5870 in there and trying to get an intel MoBo/CPU put me wayyyyy over budget. This makes me wanna do this







to myself for a while. AMD is in trouble methinks. Everyone knew i series were better than AMD 9xx and 10xx but take away that cost advantage and UH OH.... all I can say is bulldozer better rock if AMD wants to keep up!


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrockut83;11716897*
> These prices are unbelievable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the main reason my rig now is an AMD build. I wanted to squeeze a 5870 in there and trying to get an intel MoBo/CPU put me wayyyyy over budget. This makes me wanna do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to myself for a while. AMD is in trouble methinks. Everyone knew i series were better than AMD 9xx and 10xx but take away that cost advantage and UH OH.... all I can say is bulldozer better rock if AMD wants to keep up!


Same here i wanted to throw in a gtx 580 but looks like the trusty hd 5770 will have to do for another year


----------



## jrockut83

Whoa that would be quite a step up! SB + 580 + new MoBo = some major







I imagine.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimosabi;11716850*
> DUDE!!! You talked me out of it earlier!!


After selling my LGA 775 rig, I realized that upgrading to LGA 1155 would be really cheap, and the performance jump would be worth it.

If I already had LGA 1156, I would call it a few years. To be honest, a LGA 775 / LGA 1156 quad will last for a long time.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11715918*
> From Q9550 to 2500k


I am going to keep my q9550 and build another rig.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11716242*
> Ok guys, count me in.
> 
> I sold my LGA 775 system, and will be waiting for SB.
> 
> CPU will definitely be the i5 2500k, I just don't about the mobo yet.
> 
> I was kinda aiming at 100-130$ for the mobo, which mobos do you think will be around this price?
> 
> I'm sure every mobo will make these chips fly, since OCing is dependent on the multiplier only. So it's up to the clocking capability of the CPUs.


You sold your 775 now? i was thinking getting rid of my 775 as well ( i only needed a main pc for homework, but now school's finished). do you think it's better to sell 775 now or till the sb comes out? i'll be w/o pc till then ( just a laptop)


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11716827*
> I think the asus sabertooth will be priced very reasonably? or the giga ud3 &
> ud5
> 
> Im looking to buy in march, and i am very tempted to just go all out on a new sb 2600k with a ud7 but by the time i want to buy the enthusiast 2011 socket will be just around the corner, with more shiny features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh a mainstream 1155 will be more than enough for my needs but the 2011 socket is singing in my ears. oh i just dont F$^$*ing know what to do


Isn't the sabertooth like 300$ or something?

I was thinking of the P8P67 Pro or the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3. Those seem to be more affordable, and Im sure they will push those CPUs really high


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I'll probably skip Sandy Bridge. I prefer to wait for a CPU upgrade that will be clearly noticeable in day-to-day use and I'm not convinced that SB will be...

Perhaps the following generation.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrockut83;11717013*
> Whoa that would be quite a step up! SB + 580 + new MoBo = some major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine.


Wallet is in for a shoeing







I just want a rig that can handle flight sim x on max settings with latest hd payware.

crysis is for girls in comparison


----------



## Skoobs

this better not be a worthwhile upgrade from the i7 920... i JUST finished water cooling the thing.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11717438*
> Isn't the sabertooth like 300$ or something?
> 
> I was thinking of the P8P67 Pro or the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3. Those seem to be more affordable, and Im sure they will push those CPUs really high


Asus sabertooth currently advertised for £136 english pounds ***!!! omg thats cheap!!! around $210 us

http://www.internet.ch/product_info.php?products_id=1627495&ad=Toppreise&language=en

there popping up all over the place, although pre order i think. available in 8 days


----------



## Breakbeat

Yeah im thinking the following for the main parts...
2600K
ASUS Maximus IV
Torn on graphic card though.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11717438*
> Isn't the sabertooth like 300$ or something?
> 
> I was thinking of the P8P67 Pro or the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3. Those seem to be more affordable, and Im sure they will push those CPUs really high


No need to "push" them high. The only CPU's that you'll be able to overclock worth a damn will be the K's and you don't need anything special to overclock an unlocked CPU. More PWM phases will help, but that's about it.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11717686*
> Asus sabertooth currently advertised for £136 english pounds ***!!! omg thats cheap!!! around $210 us
> 
> http://www.internet.ch/product_info.php?products_id=1627495&ad=Toppreise&language=en
> 
> there popping up all over the place, although pre order i think. available in 8 days


Im deffo considering the Sabertooth. I want a very all black rig which I light up myself at a later stage so its a big fat NO to the bog standard Asus boards. I really want a UD4/5 but need a deffinate on pricing as I have RAM, Case and Heatsink to buy yet plus an SSD to do the system justice.

I have the 2500K already so spreading the cost out over a few weeks will be the way to go for me.


----------



## Hellfighter

I'm going to be moving up from my Q6600 in 3 weeks, around January 12. Along with my usual activities (gaming, encoding, and normal stuff), I'm going to start running big VM's for classes. Do I go with a 2600K, or a 1100T?


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter;11718458*
> I'm going to be moving up from my Q6600 in 3 weeks, around January 12. Along with my usual activities (gaming, encoding, and normal stuff), I'm going to start running big VM's for classes. Do I go with a 2600K, or a 1100T?


2600K if you can afford it.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter;11718458*
> I'm going to be moving up from my Q6600 in 3 weeks, around January 12. Along with my usual activities (gaming, encoding, and normal stuff), I'm going to start running big VM's for classes. Do I go with a 2600K, or a 1100T?


Get the 2600K no question. OR if you need to save some coin, get a 1090T/1055T used off OCN. Lots of folks thinking of dumping their hex-core AMD when SB appears in the US.

Skip the 1100T one way or another. It is just a more expensive 1090T, with a slightly higher stock multiplier.


----------



## Mushu

I think I'm gonna pick up a 2500k with a $150 motherboard and 8 gb of ram


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11716242*
> Ok guys, count me in.
> 
> I sold my LGA 775 system, and will be waiting for SB.
> 
> CPU will definitely be the i5 2500k, I just don't about the mobo yet.
> 
> I was kinda aiming at 100-130$ for the mobo, which mobos do you think will be around this price?
> 
> I'm sure every mobo will make these chips fly, since OCing is dependent on the multiplier only. So it's up to the clocking capability of the CPUs.


Haha, I thought you were going to hang on to your Q9550







.

I'm hoping to get a UD5 or UD7, 2600k, 2x4GB of Mushkin ram, and mushkin Callisto 60GB SSD. It's going to be great!


----------



## Mike431635

I might upgrade from my UD3P + Xeon X3220. MIGHT. But I'm gonna wait a couple months til everyone else can work out the kinks. This setup is showing its age and I just need something new.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta;11714946*
> I dont think mainstream SB will be an 'upgrade' of x58. But i will be getting myself some parts come january. Ill just gut out my x500 which has my 1055t in it and replace it with SB. I still have plans on getting a pair of 580's and upgrading to 3 x 4 GB of ram since prices have dropped down nicely all matched with my newly bought 970. So yeh my x58 will still be my main squeeze until high end SB


INtel's roadmap has the 2600K replacing the 920-930-950









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFQ;11714970*
> but still it seems pretty good unless you are going for 3 or 4 way SLI/Xfire.
> 
> I am not liking the new heatsink design on ASUS P67 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte is gona rock this time.


NF200 is not needed unless going with a 3-4 card setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11715054*
> Will SB cpus run cool or cooler than a q9550??


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11715982*
> Huh? Why is there a 2400 with HT on? Aren't all i5's HT free?


Believe they tested an ES
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11716242*
> Ok guys, count me in.
> 
> I sold my LGA 775 system, and will be waiting for SB.
> 
> CPU will definitely be the i5 2500k, I just don't about the mobo yet.
> 
> I was kinda aiming at 100-130$ for the mobo, which mobos do you think will be around this price?
> 
> I'm sure every mobo will make these chips fly, since OCing is dependent on the multiplier only. So it's up to the clocking capability of the CPUs.


UD3/2500K looks to be a very potent 350+ dollar upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11717438*
> Isn't the sabertooth like 300$ or something?
> 
> I was thinking of the P8P67 Pro or the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3. Those seem to be more affordable, and Im sure they will push those CPUs really high


Sabertooth is going to be around 199.99
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;11717675*
> this better not be a worthwhile upgrade from the i7 920... i JUST finished water cooling the thing.


See Intel's roadmap. 2600K is going to be equivalent to a 950.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11718487*
> Get the 2600K no question. OR if you need to save some coin, get a 1090T/1055T used off OCN. Lots of folks thinking of dumping their hex-core AMD when SB appears in the US.
> 
> Skip the 1100T one way or another. It is just a more expensive 1090T, with a slightly higher stock multiplier.


X6 isn't worth the money these days. I know. I dumped one for a 760
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike431635;11718604*
> I might upgrade from my UD3P + Xeon X3220. MIGHT. But I'm gonna wait a couple months til everyone else can work out the kinks. This setup is showing its age and I just need something new.


Don't think there's going to be any kinks. They worked out the kinks with Westmere.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11719087*
> INtel's roadmap has the 2600K replacing the 920-930-950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NF200 is not needed unless going with a 3-4 card setup.
> 
> Yes
> 
> Believe they tested an ES
> 
> UD3/2500K looks to be a very potent 350+ dollar upgrade.
> 
> Sabertooth is going to be around 199.99
> 
> See Intel's roadmap. 2600K is going to be equivalent to a 950.
> 
> X6 isn't worth the money these days. I know. I dumped one for a 760
> 
> Don't think there's going to be any kinks. They worked out the kinks with Westmere.


But meh Then Ivy Would be Replaceing The Extreme Cpus and sandy bridge..

Because it will come in 4 core versions 8 core and 16 core.

4 core replaceing the mainstream 8core replace performance.. And 16 core replace the extreme.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11719129*
> But meh Then Ivy Would be Replaceing The Extreme Cpus and sandy bridge..
> 
> Because it will come in 4 core versions 8 core and 16 core.
> 
> 4 core replaceing the mainstream 8core replace performance.. And 16 core replace the extreme.


That's atleast a year down the road tho. Meh.. I won't get excited for Ivy till next christmas


----------



## jrockut83

16 cores? Yes please!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11719170*
> That's atleast a year down the road tho. Meh.. I won't get excited for Ivy till next christmas


You dont have a ubber 1366 rig such as myself lol Sandy does not excite me much at all..

Only if it was free...

But Ivy on the other hand has been in my head for weeks... Planing a master build lol with 3x gtx 6800s man it is tough to wait....

Till then think ill just pick up SSD's at good prices for a ubber raid set up lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrockut83;11719186*
> 16 cores? Yes please!


16 cores + HT


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11719196*
> You dont have a ubber 1366 rig such as myself lol Sandy does not excite me much at all..
> 
> Only if it was free...
> 
> But Ivy on the other hand has been in my head for weeks... Planing a master build lol with 3x gtx 6800s man it is tough to wait....
> 
> Till then think ill just pick up SSD's at good prices for a ubber raid set up lol.


If i had gone 1366 this thread would not even exist.







So glad i cheaped out.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11719212*
> If i had gone 1366 this thread would not even exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad i cheaped out.


haha check out Mr Piccard over here soaking in the thread glory!

I think it depends entirely on what your current set up is or how rich you are. I am in a perfect position to upgrade. My system is crapping out on me more and more.

Just need to get these UK Mobo prices solidified.


----------



## PanicProne

I thought Ivy bridge was going to be 6-8 core only?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11719579*
> I thought Ivy bridge was going to be 6-8 core only?


That is Bulldozer i think..

Ivy is 4 8 and 16.. All with HT and twice the gaming bandwidth..

read below..

Ivy Bridge is the codename given to the 22 nm die shrink of the Sandy Bridge architecture. According to the keynote speech presented by Paul Otellini during the 2010 Intel Developer Forum (IDF), Ivy Bridge processors may be introduced as early as the second half of 2011.[35] However, it now seems more likely that Ivy Bridge will be launched a year after Sandy Bridge, probably during CES 2012. Ivy Bridge will replace dual-core processors with quad-core processors at the entry level segment, while delivering eight-core and sixteen-core processors for mainstream and higher-end level segments.[36]

Ivy Bridge processors will employ a maximum of 24 EUs graphics sub-system, as compared to the maximum of 12 EUs graphics sub-system employed in the first batch of Sandy Bridge processors.[37] Hence, graphics performance of Ivy Bridge processors is expected to be roughly double that of Sandy Bridge graphics.

Another major improvement of Ivy Bridge graphics will be the integration of DirectX 11 compatible graphics chip directly into the processor die, rather than the older DirectX 10.1 graphics technology that will be featured in the first batch of Sandy Bridge processors, while retaining its LGA 1155 socket compatibility.[38]


----------



## PanicProne

So wait, Ivy bridge will be LGA 1155 compatible????


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11719752*
> So wait, Ivy bridge will be LGA 1155 compatible????


No.. That was first batches of Sandy.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Another major improvement of Ivy Bridge graphics will be the integration of DirectX 11 compatible graphics chip directly into the processor die, rather than the older DirectX 10.1 graphics technology that will be featured in the first batch of Sandy Bridge processors, while retaining its LGA 1155 socket compatibility.[38]


If I read that correctly, it means that Ivy Bridge will feature integrated DX11 GPUs instead of DX10.1, but will remain compatible with LGA 1155.


----------



## Breakbeat

So it looks like the NF200 comes with all the high end boards. If i only plan on going with a dual card setup but was looking as going with the Maximus IV for the rest of its features anything i should know about?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakbeat*


So it looks like the NF200 comes with all the high end boards. If i only plan on going with a dual card setup but was looking as going with the Maximus IV for the rest of its features anything i should know about?


The Maximus IV Formula might be a low end and not carry a NF200. It should be plenty to get a 2500/2600K over 4.5Ghz.

Maximus IV Extreme is looking to be over 299.99.. BUT... Will have IROG which will work with your DroidX, IPhone 4G or blackberry phone.


----------



## ilam3d

Any reviews regarding GLOPS of the upcoming sandies?


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


The Maximus IV Formula might be a low end and not carry a NF200. It should be plenty to get a 2500/2600K over 4.5Ghz.

Maximus IV Extreme is looking to be over 299.99.. BUT... Will have IROG which will work with your DroidX, IPhone 4G or blackberry phone.


Do we think the Formula will be released at the same time or at a later date?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corrupted*


Do we think the Formula will be released at the same time or at a later date?


There will be over 15 boards available at launch from everything i've seen as well as 8 different sandy bridge processors. You just have to pick your poison.


----------



## Gabe63

I do not understand why there is not a "will not upgrade" option?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabe63*


I do not understand why there is not a "will not upgrade" option?


If i was allowed to edit the poll i would add that as well as 775


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


There will be over 15 boards available at launch from everything i've seen as well as 8 different sandy bridge processors. You just have to pick your poison.


I'm pretty sure the Crosshair Formula IV came out much later than the Extreme...but not for sure on that. Hope that isn't the case here.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corrupted*


I'm pretty sure the Crosshair Formula IV came out much later than the Extreme...but not for sure on that. Hope that isn't the case here.


Naw, the CH4 Extreme came out way after the Formula...right in the midst of the "BD is right around the corner" a few months back.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corrupted*


I'm pretty sure the Crosshair Formula IV came out much later than the Extreme...but not for sure on that. Hope that isn't the case here.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Naw, the CH4 Extreme came out way after the Formula...right in the midst of the "BD is right around the corner" a few months back.


From the inventory's in Europe the Maximus IV Extreme is widely available. The Formula is not.


----------



## ilam3d

How does the integrated GPU tech work? I mean, let's put a 3d application, like a game. Would the integrated unit in the CPU aid the GPU in graphics processing? Or does it only work with extremely CPU bound apps? Like browsers, video apps, etc.

I mean, if it doesn't i don't see the point of it outside of the laptop world(and probably HTPC).

And, imagining, the in-die GPU doesn't help the big GPU. Wouldn't it be better to use the available space/performance on the chip for CPU-bound tasks?


----------



## Sin0822

its like a separate GPU from my understanding, separate from the cores. But its not going to be as good as a NICE GPU.


----------



## Adrev

19 days!!!!!!!1!!!!!111!!!!





















:gunner2:


----------



## 98uk

Honest to God i'm not trolling, but what is "Sandy Bridge" and why is it important?


----------



## Maou

EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT SANDYBRIDGE AND MORE (!warning!10 page in depth read)
From Sin's sign


----------



## jrockut83

A processor which would let cheapskates like me go to intel and get great performance for a reasonable price


----------



## AFQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11721683*
> There will be over 15 boards available at launch from everything i've seen as well as 8 different sandy bridge processors. You just have to pick your poison.


Is there any Maximus IV *Formula* on launch day or only *Extreme* is there?


----------



## enri95

I can't wait for some nice reviews/benchs:sad-smile


----------



## PanicProne

I've been wondering this myself.

Will the integrated GPU be disabled if we want it to?

Because I don't really care about it, my HD6870 is waiting for SB as well


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11725997*
> I've been wondering this myself.
> 
> Will the integrated GPU be disabled if we want it to?
> 
> Because I don't really care about it, my HD6870 is waiting for SB as well


If you're using a board with a P chipset, it will be disabled....If you're using an H chipset it will be enabled.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFQ;11725547*
> Is there any Maximus IV *Formula* on launch day or only *Extreme* is there?


Looking into my crystal ball I will say no haha. Looking like extreme only as of today but that could change


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;11724572*
> EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT SANDYBRIDGE AND MORE (!warning!10 page in depth read)
> From Sin's sign


can you link that?
I could not find it !


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11726073*
> If you're using a board with a P chipset, it will be disabled....If you're using an H chipset it will be enabled.


I will definitely be using a P67 board









Another thing, will LGA1155 ever see more than 4 core CPUs?


----------



## wot

2600k, here i come


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11726170*
> I will definitely be using a P67 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, will LGA1155 ever see more than 4 core CPUs?


There's no way of knowing yet but i don't see 6 cores coming.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm getting more and more tempted to just go for these early SB chips rather than wait for the higher end i7 chips. Seems like the 2600k will slaughter all i7s (maybe be just behind a 980x) which is ridiculously more than enough for gaming. Probably go for a 580 with it (or two)

I would love to get one of those new P8 ASUS boards with their new BIOS interface; hopefully their prices are no higher than the other boards.

This made me lol:
Quote:


> As far as overclocking is concerned, the Core i7 2600K processor reached a not so impressive 4.7GHz which is a disappointment amongst overclockers since they were the only one who's gonna pay for this CPU.


http://techiser.com/core-i7-2600k-sandy-bridge-reviews-benchmarks-leaked-130644.html


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11726368*
> I'm getting more and more tempted to just go for these early SB chips rather than wait for the higher end i7 chips. Seems like the 2600k will slaughter all i7s (maybe be just behind a 980x) which is ridiculously more than enough for gaming. Probably go for a 580 with it (or two)


2600K will be on par or a step quicker then a I7 950. There's no point in going 1366 anymore. Total waste of money.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11726368*
> I'm getting more and more tempted to just go for these early SB chips rather than wait for the higher end i7 chips. Seems like the 2600k will slaughter all i7s (maybe be just behind a 980x) which is ridiculously more than enough for gaming. Probably go for a 580 with it (or two)


I don't know about that.

A large part of the reason the 2500 and 2600 place so high on cpubenchmark is due to the much higher clock speed over current i7 CPUs. Per THIS early benchmark, once you raise an i7 875K to the same clockspeed as the 2600K, the "slaughter" in comparison to an 875K is only 10% or so in a few benchmarks otherwise they are pretty darn even.


----------



## Blostorm

My mobo is dead. I might RMA it and sell everything and move to sandy bridge. I would like the i7 2600k. Will I have to buy a new CPU block or a new top will be sold for the new socket ?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11726424*
> I don't know about that.
> 
> A large part of the reason the 2500 and 2600 place so high on cpubenchmark is due to the much higher clock speed over current i7 CPUs. Per THIS early benchmark, once you raise an i7 875K to the same clockspeed as the 2600K, the "slaughter" in comparison to an 875K is only 10% or so in a few benchmarks otherwise they are pretty darn even.


Don't read anything into Passmark. Total waste of a benchmark.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11717190*
> After selling my LGA 775 rig, I realized that upgrading to LGA 1155 would be really cheap, and the performance jump would be worth it.
> 
> If I already had LGA 1156, I would call it a few years. To be honest, a LGA 775 / LGA 1156 quad will last for a long time.


I'm just messing around. Good thinking there, Panic, and that's pretty much what I'm thinking. 2011 will probably be time for an upgrade for me as well.

Jean Luc, 1366 would indeed be a total waste of money for a regular gamer I suppose. This thread is about to completely convert me from thinking about X58 alltogether. Hope the benchmarks continue that trend next year.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11726458*
> Don't read anything into Passmark. Total waste of a benchmark.


Pick any other CPU benchmark with a 2600K you want then. The apparent slaughter, at this point, seems in large part due 10%+ higher stock clock speeds than current i7 CPUs*. You clock all the CPUs you're comparing at the same frequency, and magically the remarkable differences start going away.

*I could of course end up being quite wrong. But oh, well I can live with that.


----------



## kimosabi

We have to remember that most users don't overclock though.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11726573*
> Pick any other CPU benchmark with a 2600K you want then. The apparent slaughter, at this point, seems in large part due 10%+ higher stock clock speeds than current i7 CPUs*. You clock all the CPUs you're comparing at the same frequency, and magically the remarkable differences start going away.
> 
> *I could of course end up being quite wrong. But oh, well I can live with that.


I'm waiting for a 4Ghz 2600K to go heads up against a 4Ghz Core I7 950.









Think the 2600K will Eek it out then destroy it when it comes to overclocking. 950 is good for what 4.4Ghz on air? At that speed the 2600K should just be warming up.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimosabi;11726593*
> We have to remember that most users don't overclock though.


Most don't. But most here do and probably anyone here buying a SandyBridge 1155 will be buying the K variant.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11726624*
> Most don't. But most here do and probably anyone here buying a SandyBridge 1155 will be buying the K variant.


The Non K variety is going to be awesome in Notebooks.


----------



## antipesto93

Sorry, I havent read the reast of the thread, But is sandy bridge relaly an UPgrade from an i7 1366 build?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;11726706*
> Sorry, I havent read the reast of the thread, But is sandy bridge relaly an UPgrade from an i7 1366 build?


It will be a nice upgrade, but if all you're doing is gaming, you really have no reason to upgrade. Take my word on it. As it is, I'm still quite happy with how my Q6600 and 4870X2 do in gaming; they run BC2 and everything else out there really well. I'm just excited for an upgrade as it's just a hobby to me. My PC is 3 years old now and I'm due for a new build. I'd like to go all out for once with SATA 6.0 and USB 3.0 features and dual GPU sockets for 2 580s in SLI. Plus, I have great credit, so I can finance a ~$1,500 build with no interest for a measly $125 a month. That's not even what our cell phone bill is ($160 for 2 lines with data)


----------



## JmChile

Do you think that by Jan 9 there will be retail SB i7 K ??
IN florida?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11726769*
> Do you think that by Jan 9 there will be retail SB i7 K ??
> IN florida?


I don't see why you'd pay the higher price of retail. Newegg has remarkable deals with free shipping and combo CPU + motherboard deals. Tiger Direct should definitely have them early into January though and their pricing is usually pretty close to Newegg's.

I may be able to get a sick retailer discount... hoping the SB chips are included in the connections I have.


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11726781*
> I don't see why you'd pay the higher price of retail. Newegg has remarkable deals with free shipping and combo CPU + motherboard deals. Tiger Direct should definitely have them early into January though and their pricing is usually pretty close to Newegg's.


because I dont live in USA, and I will be there for 2 weeks.. so unless they have it avaialbe JAn 4 in newegg or tigerdirect I cant order them online








same for mobo


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11726805*
> because I dont live in USA, and I will be there for 2 weeks.. so unless they have it avaialbe JAn 4 in newegg or tigerdirect I cant order them online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same for mobo


I see. I'm in Florida myself. If you're outside the USA, you're probably better off asking someone on OCN to buy you one and ship it to you. You'll probably save a good deal of money even shipping it overnight versus buying it in Chile.

If I remember, I'll send you a private message here on OCN if I see that Tiger Direct does have them in stock. If you don't know your way around here I'd even be willing to give you a ride, if you're going to be in Miami.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I don't see newegg having it till the 8th.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11726840*
> I don't see newegg having it till the 8th.


Considering they already have the first 1155 board for $160, I think they'll have it earlier. I'm pretty sure Intel is on top of their production and want to supply these right away for a nice financial start to the new year.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157217

Currently out of stock but I saw it going for $160.


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11726816*
> I see. I'm in Florida myself. If you're outside the USA, you're probably better off asking someone on OCN to buy you one and ship it to you. You'll probably save a good deal of money even shipping it overnight versus buying it in Chile.
> 
> If I remember, I'll send you a private message here on OCN if I see that Tiger Direct does have them in stock. If you don't know your way around here I'd even be willing to give you a ride, if you're going to be in Miami.


thanks man!!

I do have a shipping adress near Miami.. I am buying some pieces from Newegg today, (HDD, SDD, optical PSU etc.) I just dont want to buy them online and not recive them before I leave..


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11726863*
> Considering they already have the first 1155 board for $160, I think they'll have it earlier. I'm pretty sure Intel is on top of their production and want to supply these right away for a nice financial start to the new year.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157217
> 
> Currently out of stock but I saw it going for $160.


Newegg already has everything in stock. They just can't offically sell till the 8th.

Bulk of SB product is at neweggs california warehouse


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11726964*
> Newegg already has everything in stock. They just can't offically sell till the 8th.
> 
> Bulk of SB product is at neweggs california warehouse


damm I wont be able to buy them Online from them.. I leave the states on Jan 10th...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11727015*
> damm I wont be able to buy them Online from them.. I leave the states on Jan 10th...


Order on the 8th with Overnight shipping


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11727037*
> Order on the 8th with Overnight shipping


Overnight shipping would make it more expensive than buying it retail...

The only thing im a bit scarred that there might not be "K" i7 since its more expensive and less people OC..


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11727059*
> Overnight shipping would make it more expensive than buying it retail...
> 
> The only thing im a bit scarred that there might not be "K" i7 since its more expensive and less people OC..


Gotta pay to play


----------



## ilam3d

So basically, if you buy a P67 board, you will have a GPU inside the CPU just using up space doing nothing. What a waste.


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11728399*
> So basically, if you buy a P67 board, you will have a GPU inside the CPU just using up space doing nothing. What a waste.


Your deep understanding is unmatched.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11728399*
> So basically, if you buy a P67 board, you will have a GPU inside the CPU just using up space doing nothing. What a waste.


I don't believe so. Its there for the people that need/want it.

If you buy a P67 board then you can forget its even there as it makes no difference to the chips performance.

I Intend for a 4.5Ghz overclock at minimum on air which is a tad better than my stock E8400 that wont overclock anymore







lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11728473*
> I don't believe so. Its there for the people that need/want it.
> 
> If you buy a P67 board then you can forget its even there as it makes no difference to the chips performance.
> 
> I Intend for a 4.5Ghz overclock at minimum on air which is a tad better than my stock E8400 that wont overclock anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Yes, 4.5GHz seems to be a very feasible goal at this point. That sucker hit 5.2GHz on AIR.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11727059*
> Overnight shipping would make it more expensive than buying it retail...
> 
> The only thing im a bit scarred that there might not be "K" i7 since its more expensive and less people OC..


Maybe look at buying from Amazon.com if they'll have them at that point in time? If you sign up for a free trial of Amazon Prime, you can get 1-day shipping on your order for $4.


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;11728705*
> Maybe look at buying from Amazon.com if they'll have them at that point in time? If you sign up for a free trial of Amazon Prime, you can get 1-day shipping on your order for $4.


fantastic tip thank you!!


----------



## Ding Chavez

Sandy bridge is a strange name for a CPU series. Will the sandy bridge fall over or get knocked over by a bulldozer, I doubt it. What will the next Intel series be called, quicksand.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11729211*
> Sandy bridge is a strange name for a CPU series. Will the sandy bridge fall over or get knocked over by a bulldozer, I doubt it. What will the next Intel series be called, quicksand.


Actually, it's Ivy Bridge after Sandy Bridge. 22nm, 2012, no more dual cores. 4/8/16 core CPUs only, with DX11 and double the graphics power of Sandy Bridge chips.


----------



## Blostorm

RMA'Ing my mobo and selling my gear.

I have to decide between the i7 or the i5 :S


----------



## Ding Chavez

Ivy bridge eh. Pretty weird too. I knew about the 22nm chips, they'll really be something. Might get one of those. Read somewhere Intel plan to have a 32 core chip in the next 5 years, not a server chip mainstream. Want to get Left 4 dead 2, good? Been Playing Arma 2 Combined Ops totally awesome.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11729489*
> RMA'Ing my mobo and selling my gear.
> 
> I have to decide between the i7 or the i5 :S


Honestly I'd just go for the i7 2600k. The price on it is a steal at ~$300.

The i5 2500k will do NO less for you in gaming compared to the i7, but I feel that for the minor $100 difference, you might as well go for the best. Bigger cache and multi-threading ftw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11729554*
> Ivy bridge eh. Pretty weird too. I knew about the 22nm chips, they'll really be something. Might get one of those. Read somewhere Intel plan to have a 32 core chip in the next 5 years, not a server chip mainstream. Want to get Left 4 dead 2, good? Been Playing Arma 2 Combined Ops totally awesome.


Amazing game. Sadly, I didn't get really into it until only these past few months. The amount of new players (due to all the specials they've had) sucks because they make bad teammates on versus mode. I suggest you only get it if you have 3 friends that want to all play together. Immediately start playing through the campaigns on Expert. If you can get good at handling Expert, you'll hold yourself pretty well online on versus.


----------



## BizzareRide

Can anyone tell me what case that is on the 8th picture? Very nice looking, much better looking than the HAF X. Looks like a Lian Li- or a Silverstone, not sure though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11729810*
> Can anyone tell me what case that is on the 8th picture? Very nice looking, much better looking than the HAF X. Looks like a Lian Li- or a Silverstone, not sure though.


The brushed texture of the panel looks similar to the Corsair Obsidian, but the window looks different. It could just be a modified window?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001&cm_re=corsair_obsidian-_-11-139-001-_-Product

(Open box if you were considering getting one)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001R&cm_re=corsair_obsidian-_-11-139-001R-_-Product


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corrupted;11728437*
> Your deep understanding is unmatched.


Sorry, that statement was supposed to be a question. ><
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11728473*
> I don't believe so. Its there for the people that need/want it.
> 
> If you buy a P67 board then you can forget its even there as it makes no difference to the chips performance.
> 
> I Intend for a 4.5Ghz overclock at minimum on air which is a tad better than my stock E8400 that wont overclock anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I understand that the performance of the CPU wont be affected. What i'm saying is that the CPU has open space that could have been used to make a more powerful CPU, instead of putting in a GPU that will only work with H boards or less.


----------



## Blostorm

Let's bump this thread. No posts for 2 hours? Jesus to the top!

Are you guys gettin the i5 2500k or the i7 2600k?


----------



## Outcasst

2600k ftw!!

Need that HT... and the extra cache.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


Let's bump this thread. No posts for 2 hours? Jesus to the top!

Are you guys gettin the i5 2500k or the i7 2600k?


I haven't decided yet. My cheap side of me is like "oh, get the 2500k and a more budget mobo, because you don't really need the extra power", but the other half of me is like, "DUDE!!! Go for the 2600K and the most high end motherboard you can get. It's not like your going to be upgrading for the next couple years!!!"

Still haven't decided.


----------



## Blostorm

Inside I feel like: get the i5 2500k and move to ivy bridge...

But looks like selling this 1055t and mobo (bnib from rma) will be hard since I'm in canada.

Might as well pick the i7 2600k and keep it for long time!


----------



## Breakbeat

2600k and no regrets. Just so over the wait.


----------



## skwannabe

Wow either be computer less for a week and get myself a 950 or be computer less for a month and get SB. Decisions.

when I say computer less I really don't mean I'll have no computer to use. I'll be back on my netbook, but imo that ain't no computer.


----------



## Sodrogam

I5-2500k + a midrange Motherboard for me, then do the real upgrade "Ivy bridge"


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11733736*
> Wow either be computer less for a week and get myself a 950 or be computer less for a month and get SB. Decisions.
> 
> when I say computer less I really don't mean I'll have no computer to use. I'll be back on my netbook, but imo that ain't no computer.


I'm thinking if you compare a 2600K and a 950 at the same frequency-that the 1155 part would not do that much better than the 1366 part except in heat/power usage. If it means computerless for a month then i7 950 is what I think.


----------



## skwannabe

I really want to wait and see benchmarks and what reviewers have to say. I really don't do anything cpu extensive except for a few video conversions for my iphone or ipad and maybe a virus scan here and there.

I enjoy the thrill of overclocking my cpu and gpu, but if you've notice I have an AMD Athlon 630. Can't really go any higher than 3.6.

sigh.

I hate my want for the greatest and latest, even though 950 isn't the latest...

-edit-
oh ya forgot to mention. I want better fps for sc2 during big battles. I've started to 3v3 and noticed the fps drop.

Hmm maybe I can use that as a just to upgrade..


----------



## Sin0822

I will be the one providing you guys with 3 things come released. Benchmarks of course, VS my i7 930 with one of my two 2600Ks, both Gigabyte boards, both same ram. ALSO I will have an SLi analysis of the boards competing against one another!!!!! YEA. Oh also a C300 review showing off intel's SATA6G Native support!!!!! FINNNALLYYYY!!!

Edit: OC guide as well!!!!


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11734440*
> I will be the one providing you guys with 3 things come released. Benchmarks of course, VS my i7 930 with one of my two 2600Ks, both Gigabyte boards, both same ram. ALSO I will have an SLi analysis of the boards competing against one another!!!!! YEA. Oh also a C300 review showing off intel's SATA6G Native support!!!!! FINNNALLYYYY!!!
> 
> Edit: OC guide as well!!!!












I will definitely be looking forward to those threads.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

1366 will be around too????


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11734440*
> I will be the one providing you guys with 3 things come released. Benchmarks of course, VS my i7 930 with one of my two 2600Ks, both Gigabyte boards, both same ram. ALSO I will have an SLi analysis of the boards competing against one another!!!!! YEA. Oh also a C300 review showing off intel's SATA6G Native support!!!!! FINNNALLYYYY!!!
> 
> Edit: OC guide as well!!!!


I doubt this will give better random reads as we are not reaching a limit there still in double digits not triple, but who knows i certainly hope so.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11734440*
> I will be the one providing you guys with 3 things come released. Benchmarks of course, VS my i7 930 with one of my two 2600Ks, both Gigabyte boards, both same ram. ALSO I will have an SLi analysis of the boards competing against one another!!!!! YEA. Oh also a C300 review showing off intel's SATA6G Native support!!!!! FINNNALLYYYY!!!
> 
> Edit: OC guide as well!!!!


Showoff


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11734842*
> Showoff


we all know you'd show off in 1sec if you had the chance, u jelly of his SB!!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11734440*
> I will be the one providing you guys with 3 things come released. Benchmarks of course, VS my i7 930 with one of my two 2600Ks, both Gigabyte boards, both same ram. ALSO I will have an SLi analysis of the boards competing against one another!!!!! YEA. Oh also a C300 review showing off intel's SATA6G Native support!!!!! FINNNALLYYYY!!!
> 
> Edit: OC guide as well!!!!


Amongst the things that you're showing off, how about an all-CPUs-equal overclock bench comparison?


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11734440*
> I will be the one providing you guys with 3 things come released. Benchmarks of course, VS my i7 930 with one of my two 2600Ks, both Gigabyte boards, both same ram. ALSO I will have an SLi analysis of the boards competing against one another!!!!! YEA. Oh also a C300 review showing off intel's SATA6G Native support!!!!! FINNNALLYYYY!!!
> 
> Edit: OC guide as well!!!!


Nice


----------



## Segovax

Are you seriously updating this thread every day for 30 days? I honestly think that is a little overboard. Even for this forum.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;11734923*
> Are you seriously updating this thread every day for 30 days? I honestly think that is a little overboard. Even for this forum.


Obviously....


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;11734923*
> Are you seriously updating this thread every day for 30 days? *I honestly think that is a little overboard. Even for this forum.*


+1 but that's an understatement

watch when he actually gets his SB and makes the "Day 'x' ownership of SB thread"

day 1: omg this is awesome
day 2: wooooow look at this epeen








day 3: man when is ivy bridge coming out?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;11734938*
> +1 but that's an understatement
> 
> watch when he actually gets his SB and makes the "Day 'x' ownership of SB thread"
> 
> day 1: omg this is awesome
> day 2: wooooow look at this epeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day 3: man when is ivy bridge coming out?


Why would i leave it at it's original amount of days when it's incorrect? It's my thread i'll do whatever i want with it.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11734928*
> Obviously....


Don't worry about it, I like it.....

I can't wait on packages either.... too bad i will have to wait a month to get enough money for everything, but it will be pretty boss real excited about UEFI something about the bios causes a love/hate relationship since you mostly see it when you are ether overclocking/having a problem.

I have a case/psu/fans/water cooling... and no decent cpu/mobo/gpu lol....that's how i goes i guess.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11735089*
> Don't worry about it, I like it.....
> 
> I can't wait on packages either.... too bad i will have to wait a month to get enough money for everything, but it will be pretty boss real excited about UEFI something about the bios causes a love/hate relationship since you mostly see it when you are ether overclocking/having a problem.
> 
> I have a case/psu/fans/water cooling... and no decent cpu/mobo/gpu lol....that's how i goes i guess.


If i had left it at 23 days people would have been coming in and asking when it would be released. It's all good. Don't like it tough


----------



## Eaglake

my isn't listed
I'll think im geting SB around March


----------



## terraprime

I would say just wait till Bulldozer hits and let the dust settle after the fight lol


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terraprime;11735197*
> I would say just wait till Bulldozer hits and let the dust settle after the fight lol


So wait for atleast 6 months and pray Amd has a chance?


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11734971*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i leave it at it's original amount of days when it's incorrect? It's my thread i'll do whatever i want with it.


UD5,here i come


----------



## Sodrogam

Hmmm AMD is going to fight the current I7 with bulldozer no?


----------



## [-Snake-]

I don't see myself upgrading for at least another two solid years.


----------



## Iching

Jean-Luc, do you even own the computer that is in your sig? I just read your post from a week ago about i5-760. I doubt you will bother buying SB.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/888397-4ghz-i5-760-vs-4ghz-phenom.html


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11735637*
> Jean-Luc, do you even own the computer that is in your sig? I just read your post from a week ago about i5-760. I doubt you will bother buying SB.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/888397-4ghz-i5-760-vs-4ghz-phenom.html


Some of us have more than one......

I have a laptop, a craptop, a crap desktop and the rest get pawned off to family and friends.

Edit: Another thing, why did you link and not read his post?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/888397-4ghz-i5-760-vs-4ghz-phenom-2.html#post11642854
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11642854*
> Sandy Bridge will be bought no matter what


----------



## Adrev

I have already bought my 2500K so im now trying to mobo shop haha
I dont need HT myself so I can save myself some doshzilla.


----------



## TFL Replica

Hate to say this but that UD5 has a lot of form over function decisions in its design.


----------



## catalyst52

Hey guys. Lol I guess I will start out by saying I am typing this on a Droid phone lol. My laptop went bust I am building a PC funny thing is the only stuff I haven't gotten are the mono and CPU. The ram I am going to have to return. My question is since I have never bought anything like this on launch day is.. will it be hard to find stock for the 2600k? I have an itch that needs to be scratched. I live in Markham Ontario which is home to a lot of tech companies, and a local ncix store. What do you guys think?

I guess I will tell you what I have so far.
Case haf x
Psu 950 TX corsair
Gpu gtx 570
HD 640gb caviar black
DVD w/e
Ram need to return but have 8 8 8 24 dominator
Noctua NH d14 cooler


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;11736181*
> Hate to say this but that UD5 has a lot of form over function decisions in its design.


Could you please expand on that?


----------



## Outcasst

How much folding PPD do you think the 2600k will produce at 4.8-5.0GHz lol?


----------



## mania_maniac

noob alert!!

I won't find anything here (SandyBridge setup) (CPU+Mobo) for £150 will I?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mania_maniac;11738462*
> noob alert!!
> 
> I won't find anything here (SandyBridge setup) (CPU+Mobo) for £150 will I?


Anything that you can overclock? I strongly doubt it, but I don't know UK pricing.


----------



## mania_maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11738525*
> Anything that you can overclock? I strongly doubt it, but I don't know UK pricing.


I'll guess that I'll stick with a new AM3 rig then...
AMD still holds the low-mid end price/performance range quite strongly right?
Or am I wrong?

I can't wait for bulldozer I need to get off this 939 NOW


----------



## Sin0822

Oh yes I did promise one of you guys i would fold too, yea.... so how long do I have to fold for you guys? like a few days? I really don't like leaving my computer on.

We will have a clock for clock analysis at 4.3ghz. SB does clock higher easier.

IDK who said there shouldn't be much random speed improvement on Install SATA6G??? HAVE YOU EVER run a C300 on Marvell SE9128 and compared it to ICH10R? do it or look for it, the 4K differences are huge, SATA3G is faster than SATA6G marvell for random, and the C300 breaks through sequential large file read speeds. What people want is a SAT6G with great random speeds like ICH10R and high sequential like Marvell.. Hopefully P67 will provide that.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11738642*
> Oh yes I did promise one of you guys i would fold too, yea.... so how long do I have to fold for you guys? like a few days? I really don't like leaving my computer on.


Folding is rather addictive.

If you're just benchmarking, you only need a few days at most depending on what WUs you get to do. Just run it, and have HFM.Net running and watch the PPD (Points Per Day) figure.

OTOH, being a new folder, Stanford makes public the stats of it's donors-so you might violate your NDA doing it pre-release. Stanford updates the user stats every hour on the hour. They ony publish Points and Work Units completed-not system info, and you can use whatever username you like.


----------



## Sin0822

then that is fine i will do that. i was a biology major so i know what protein folding is, no one ever talked about FOH but I know about it before i went to school, i never was interested.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11735637*
> Jean-Luc, do you even own the computer that is in your sig? I just read your post from a week ago about i5-760. I doubt you will bother buying SB.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/888397-4ghz-i5-760-vs-4ghz-phenom.html


Had an X6 and 890FX and dumped it because it couldn't properly push my crossfire setup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11736043*
> I have already bought my 2500K so im now trying to mobo shop haha
> I dont need HT myself so I can save myself some doshzilla.


Get the HT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalyst52;11736510*
> Hey guys. Lol I guess I will start out by saying I am typing this on a Droid phone lol. My laptop went bust I am building a PC funny thing is the only stuff I haven't gotten are the mono and CPU. The ram I am going to have to return. My question is since I have never bought anything like this on launch day is.. will it be hard to find stock for the 2600k? I have an itch that needs to be scratched. I live in Markham Ontario which is home to a lot of tech companies, and a local ncix store. What do you guys think?
> 
> I guess I will tell you what I have so far.
> Case haf x
> Psu 950 TX corsair
> Gpu gtx 570
> HD 640gb caviar black
> DVD w/e
> Ram need to return but have 8 8 8 24 dominator
> Noctua NH d14 cooler


Newegg should have an abundant supply on launch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mania_maniac;11738462*
> noob alert!!
> 
> I won't find anything here (SandyBridge setup) (CPU+Mobo) for £150 will I?


Not a chance. I believe the 2500K starts at 172 after VAT


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11740717*
> 
> Get the HT


Honestly don't need it Jean-luc. I would go for the 2600K if I did.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Honestly don't need it Jean-luc. I would go for the 2600K if I did.


Send me your 2500K


----------



## Jean-Luc




----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


UD5,here i come










Probably me too. The UD7 has 1 PCI slot which is pretty much unusable judging from the pics. Atleast this has 2, one usable.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Send me your 2500K










NO! lol

I don't have it yet but its bought and paid for









I reckon they won't ship it until the 9th Jan







BUT at least I have paid for it and I dont have the extra 2.5% VAT TAX to pay on it as out tax is going up on the 4th Jan. Im trying to get most of the components for my new build bought before it happens lol!


----------



## Adrev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Probably me too. The UD7 has 1 PCI slot which is pretty much unusable judging from the pics. Atleast this has 2, one usable.


Me 3. Its ALOT cheaper too. UD7 would be massive overkill for me and I would never utilise all of its features.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


NO! lol

I don't have it yet but its bought and paid for









I reckon they won't ship it until the 9th Jan







BUT at least I have paid for it and I dont have the extra 2.5% VAT TAX to pay on it as out tax is going up on the 4th Jan. Im trying to get most of the components for my new build bought before it happens lol!


They're not shipping till the 9th? Pathetic


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11741066*
> They're not shipping till the 9th? Pathetic


Im guessing so. It may come earliet but if cannot get a mobo until the 9th thers not much point me having it haha


----------



## Jean-Luc

Guy over at XS has his 2500K/UD5 combo at 4.8Ghz/1.35v with a Megahalem Rev B cooler.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11741175*
> Guy over at XS has his 2500K/UD5 combo at 4.8Ghz/1.35v with a Megahalem Rev B cooler.


Pffftt... so sick. 2600k should do just as well with its higher multiplier.

Here's a post from someone with a 2600k:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4670532#post4670532

I'd be more than happy at 4.5GHz. The thought of that sucker doing 5GHz on air scares me.


----------



## AFQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11741175*
> Guy over at XS has his 2500K/UD5 combo at 4.8Ghz/1.35v with a Megahalem Rev B cooler.

















Link please!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFQ;11741217*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link please!


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4677081&postcount=214


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Pffftt... so sick. 2600k should do just as well.

Here's a post from someone with a 2600k:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...32#post4670532


I'm hoping i can squeeze 5Ghz out of a 2600K with an H70


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I'm hoping i can squeeze 5Ghz out of a 2600K with an H70


Thats what i am hoping or at least close.

I've got most of my sysem figured out but i really dont have any idea what to do about memory. I heard lower voltage is better with SB but im not sure.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakbeat*


Thats what i am hoping or at least close.

I've got most of my sysem figured out but i really dont have any idea what to do about memory. I heard lower voltage is better with SB but im not sure.
Any suggestions?


I'd honestly be happy with 4.6-4.8Ghz tho.

As for memory just get a good set of DDR3 2000


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I don't know if this would be better posted here or in the motherboards section, but I really need some help. Frankly, the amount of features on motherboards is confusing the hell out of me. So here is some information and I hope you can help me. I want to build a SB rig right at release with a budget of about $1500. I am getting a case for Christmas so that frees up a little more budget. I plan on picking up a C300 SSD and a GTX 570, and those are currently the only parts I really looked into so far.

Now the biggest things I am confused about are native SATA6G, NF200, and PCI-E lanes. From my research it seems like the NF200 hurts performance of single cards, but helps when you reach a 3 card setup if you were really limited on PCI-E lanes. I never plan on using 3 cards, but I do plan on eventually getting a second 570 a year or so down the road to extend the life of my system. I also keep seeing that SATA6G benefits the C300 and I would full support for that.

So, is it possible to get a mid/high-end board for a 2600k with x16 x8 PCI-E slots, with no NF200, with native SATA6G support, and the nice power delivery features I'm hearing about on the gigabyte boards? Am I off base in my research? How much do these really effect performance?


----------



## Outcasst

I wonder if having HT enabled will hinder the clockspeed you can get on the 2600k?


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


\\
As for memory just get a good set of DDR3 2000


Everything i see in 2x4GB DDR3 2000 is CAS 9
I thought lower CAS was beter...
This is one area i def need to understand better.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


I don't know if this would be better posted here or in the motherboards section, but I really need some help. Frankly, the amount of features on motherboards is confusing the hell out of me. So here is some information and I hope you can help me. I want to build a SB rig right at release with a budget of about $1500. I am getting a case for Christmas so that frees up a little more budget. I plan on picking up a C300 SSD and a GTX 570, and those are currently the only parts I really looked into so far.

Now the biggest things I am confused about are native SATA6G, NF200, and PCI-E lanes. From my research it seems like the NF200 hurts performance of single cards, but helps when you reach a 3 card setup if you were really limited on PCI-E lanes. I never plan on using 3 cards, but I do plan on eventually getting a second 570 a year or so down the road to extend the life of my system.  I also keep seeing that SATA6G benefits the C300 and I would full support for that.

So, is it possible to get a mid/high-end board for a 2600k with x16 x8 PCI-E slots, with no NF200, with native SATA6G support, and the nice power delivery features I'm hearing about on the gigabyte boards? Am I off base in my research? How much do these really effect performance?


With that budget you'll be fine going with Sandy Bridge. Now for your question about the NF200 chips. From what i've read if you want a high end mobo you'll be getting the NF200 with it. There's no choice really. Most mobo makers will be including it no matter what. Now i know for a fact that the Gigabyte P67 UD3 will not have the NF200 and should be powerful enough to push a 2500K/2600K to 4.8Ghz and beyond with proper air cooling.

NF200 doesn't hurt performance much at all. With a single card you'll lose .2fps in crysis at 1920X1200.


----------



## Outcasst

Do I have this correct?

To overclock these chips, you will need to change the multiplier and the voltage? Thats it?

If so, that seems better to me since it's less time changing around settings and more time stability testing!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Do I have this correct?

To overclock these chips, you will need to change the multiplier and the voltage? Thats it?

If so, that seems better to me since it's less time changing around settings and more time stability testing!


Yup. That's pretty much it. No pain in the butt Bclk changes


----------



## hellokittyonline2

would a budget motherboard oc just as good as a high end one?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Yup. That's pretty much it. No pain in the butt Bclk changes


Sounds good to me


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Do I have this correct?

To overclock these chips, you will need to change the multiplier and the voltage? Thats it?

If so, that seems better to me since it's less time changing around settings and more time stability testing!


Basically. The base clock is fixed so you're left with having to change the multiplier to overclock.

You'll also need to adjust other voltages such as QPI/Vtt, PCH Core, and CPU PLL.

An interesting article to read - Link


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


With that budget you'll be fine going with Sandy Bridge. Now for your question about the NF200 chips. From what i've read if you want a high end mobo you'll be getting the NF200 with it. There's no choice really. Most mobo makers will be including it no matter what. Now i know for a fact that the Gigabyte P67 UD3 will not have the NF200 and should be powerful enough to push a 2500K/2600K to 4.8Ghz and beyond with proper air cooling.

NF200 doesn't hurt performance much at all. With a single card you'll lose .2fps in crysis at 1920X1200.

http://media.bestofmicro.com/D/7/236347/original/image004.png[img]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Fantastic. I wasn't sure exactly how much of a performance hit I would take with a single card and an NF200. People just kept saying that it added latency and lowered framerates, but not but how much. I'm fine with a 0.2 drop lol. I think I would rather take the .2 fps hit than lose the features of the more expensive mobos. I think depending on how the prices play out, I may end up with the UD4 or UD5.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Fantastic. I wasn't sure exactly how much of a performance hit I would take with a single card and an NF200. People just kept saying that it added latency and lowered framerates, but not but how much. I'm fine with a 0.2 drop lol. I think I would rather take the .2 fps hit than lose the features of the more expensive mobos. I think depending on how the prices play out, I may end up with the UD4 or UD5.


Everyone likes to stir everything up on these forums but tests don't lie. I think it's a .9fps loss with 2 cards and a 30fps gain with 3 cards.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Everyone likes to stir everything up on these forums but tests don't lie. I think it's a .9fps loss with 2 cards and a 30fps gain with 3 cards.


Oh wow, I figured it would at least help with two cards. Especially since SB only has one x16 lane. Shouldn't the NF200 help by making it effectively 2 x16 lanes? Or do 2 cards really not even max out x16 x8, so you still just get the negative effects?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Oh wow, I figured it would at least help with two cards. Especially since SB only has one x16 lane. Shouldn't the NF200 help by making it effectively 2 x16 lanes? Or do 2 cards really not even max out x16 x8, so you still just get the negative effects?


Even a 480 doesn't even come close to maxing out an X8 lane.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Great! I was starting to worry all these little details would really gimp my system, but I guess I shouldn't be worried at all. As much as people have said this thread is excessive, I've been following it since day one. I really can't wait to build this computer. Ah!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Great! I was starting to worry all these little details would really gimp my system, but I guess I shouldn't be worried at all. As much as people have said this thread is excessive, I've been following it since day one. I really can't wait to build this computer. Ah!


Excessive? Isn't that the foundation this board is built on?


----------



## Jean-Luc

UD4 looks like a GREAT mobo for the money. The UD3 and UD4 will NOT have NF200 chips.


----------



## Adrev

Above pictures are sex.

Also Jean Luc, I forgot something today so here goes...

18 DAYS LEFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Â¡!Â¡Â¡Â¡


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Can anyone comment on heatsinks mounting on the new boards? I though I read that the mounting was the same as 1156. Is this is true, and do we have any screenshots of a big dual tower cooler (SA, D14) mounted and not interfering with RAM slots?


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11743552*
> Can anyone comment on heatsinks mounting on the new boards? I though I read that the mounting was the same as 1156. Is this is true, and do we have any screenshots of a big dual tower cooler (SA, D14) mounted and not interfering with RAM slots?


Its the same mounts for 1155 as it is for 1156.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Can't confirm these.

Cinebench R10 :

Single Threaded :

940 : 4171
950 : 4353
1100T : 4083
2600K : 4890

Multi Threaded :

940 : 17346
950 : 18384
1100T : 18828
2600K : 18813


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11744999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't confirm these.
> 
> Cinebench R10 :
> 
> Single Threaded :
> 
> 940 : 4171
> 950 : 4353
> 1100T : 4083
> 2600K : 4890
> 
> Multi Threaded :
> 
> 940 : 17346
> 950 : 18384
> 1100T : 18828
> 2600K : 18813


Nice numbers!

At what clocks? Stock I'm assuming...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason;11747083*
> Nice numbers!
> 
> At what clocks? Stock I'm assuming...


Yeah stock clocks


----------



## Jean-Luc

We have a United States 2500K Sighting


















http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52500k_la_i5_2500k_qc_lga1155_3_3ghz_p548448.html

Needless to say i know what i'll be refreshing all day tomorrow


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11747520*
> We have a United States 2500K Sighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52500k_la_i5_2500k_qc_lga1155_3_3ghz_p548448.html
> 
> Needless to say i know what i'll be refreshing all day tomorrow


I have a 2600K sitting right in front of me







. Just wanted to get that out there. I don't think I'm allowed to say anything else, haha.


----------



## Jean-Luc

As well as some sort of 1155 Xeon!!!!!!

http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623e31270_la_xeon_e3_1270_lga1155_3_40ghz_p562675.html


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;11747567*
> I have a 2600K sitting right in front of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just wanted to get that out there. I don't think I'm allowed to say anything else, haha.


Can i come over and look at it?









Edit - Makes me wonder if the Xeon's will be locked


----------



## Iching

I guess I can order my PSU, GPUs and RAM. Thanks!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11747824*
> I guess I can order my PSU, GPUs and RAM. Thanks!


Your welcome









What ram are you going with?


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11744999*
> Multi Threaded :
> 
> 940 : 17346
> 950 : 18384
> 1100T : 18828
> 2600K : 18813


niiice 1100T ftw


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;11747960*
> niiice 1100T ftw


Real Cores > Logical cores anyday


----------



## Mushu

Since memory doesn't have any influence on overclocking what frequency mem would you guys recommend? I was thinking 2x4 gb of 1600 mhz


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mushu;11748723*
> Since memory doesn't have any influence on overclocking what frequency mem would you guys recommend? I was thinking 2x4 gb of 1600 mhz


Fastest you can afford. 1600 would be the min


----------



## Mushu

So far this is how my rig is going to be

2500k
1155 Motherboard ~$150
4 or 8gb of 1600mhz mem
750w antec earthwatts
antec 902
gtx 460 (I'm going to play starcraft 2 and HoN, nothing intense)

I can't wait for this sandy bridge!! Damn, I won't be hitting 5ghz since I'll be on air but that is some crazy overclock.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11747943*
> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ram are you going with?


This one ($45). I would like to get 8GB in total. What do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193


----------



## Raul-7

I really have no logical reason to upgrade, but seeing all these benchmarks coupled with the high overclocks it achieves is making me itch to give it a try.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mushu;11748723*
> Since memory doesn't have any influence on overclocking what frequency mem would you guys recommend? I was thinking 2x4 gb of 1600 mhz


Why 8GB of ram? 2x2GB would be the best bet. Also, you want to shoot for lower voltage kits. I have a 1333 1.5v kit, but it can do 1600 1.65v no problem. I could probably tighten the timings, even. lol.


----------



## hjrs

how much is the asus extreme >?


----------



## catalyst52

Lol I hope I didn't make a real terrible mistake but I hot itchy to buy something at 5am and bought the p67 ud7 from ncix for 341$ i compared it to other places on my Droid app and it says i overpayed only a little... i hope not. I don't make good choices at that time of night.

One more question guys. I have bought a dominator i7 kit 6gb 3x2gb of 8-8-8-24 1600mhz. I am having issues returning it. Would i be able to use two sticks on my p67? I don't think it should make a difference no?


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Where is socket 775 in the poll?

I'll be upgrading from my Q9450 and DDR2! I can't wait. I've got all my water cooling gear ordered and on the way, it's going to be epic!

i7-2600K
8GB DDR3 - Not sure on what ram yet
Either Gigabyte GA-P67-UD7 or Asus Exreme, but i'll have to wait and see.
Corsair Force 120GB SSD
Keeping the rest of my current rig with plans on upgrading to a new GPU in May. Otherwise i think everything else is more than good enough.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;11749417*
> Where is socket 775 in the poll?


----------



## jackbrennan2008

forget it


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;11749462*
> forget it


I'm old school and love TNG. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11749469*
> I'm old school and love TNG. Isn't it obvious?


I'm more of a Star Wars fan...Star Trek was a bit before my time


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;11749484*
> I'm more of a Star Wars fan...Star Trek was a bit before my time


That's no excuse. All Star Trek's are timeless. I still watch endless re-runs of Next Generation and Voyager on TV hahaha


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11749630*
> That's no excuse. All Star Trek's are timeless. I still watch endless re-runs of Next Generation and Voyager on TV hahaha


I DVR every TNG episode on tv.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11744999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't confirm these.
> 
> Cinebench R10 :
> 
> Single Threaded :
> 
> 940 : 4171
> 950 : 4353
> 1100T : 4083
> 2600K : 4890
> 
> Multi Threaded :
> 
> 940 : 17346
> 950 : 18384
> 1100T : 18828
> 2600K : 18813


I'm disappointed. I was hopping for over 20000+ in multithreaded. Why did the 2400 with ht get 20000+ at the anandtech preview?


----------



## enri95

Will there be more powerful cpus for 1155? not just higher clocks?


----------



## Madclock

Skip This mainstream release:

*
120 Days until Bulldozer*

Now that is exciting!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11749908*
> Will there be more powerful cpus for 1155? not just higher clocks?


I don't think so. There's sockets 1356 (high end 6/8 core multi-threading chips) and 2011 (for servers) coming.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11744999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't confirm these.
> 
> Cinebench R10 :
> 
> Single Threaded :
> 
> 940 : 4171
> 950 : 4353
> 1100T : 4083
> 2600K : 4890
> 
> Multi Threaded :
> 
> 940 : 17346
> 950 : 18384
> 1100T : 18828
> 2600K : 18813


Wel those aren't that impressive. An improvement over 1366 which is impressive but not by much.


----------



## Brenslick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madclock;11750716*
> Skip This mainstream release:
> 
> *
> 120 Days until Bulldozer*
> 
> Now that is exciting!


That is why i will wait to decide if upgrading is worth it. I want to see the overclocks done by people here on OCN, and if 5Ghz is doable on Air, then Bulldozers better be pretty amazing. But i will be waiting to decide 1) if its worth it to upgrade. 2) How 1155 actually does in the hands of real users 3) How Bulldozer does next to these.


----------



## straha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11749820*
> I DVR every TNG episode on tv.


I own all of the DVD sets


----------



## jrockut83

I'm excited for both bulldozer and SB. Competition is always a good thing.... and let's hope it pays off in terms of price for the consumers


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7;11749082*
> I really have no logical reason to upgrade, but seeing all these benchmarks coupled with the high overclocks it achieves is making me itch to give it a try.


I wouldn't bother... your i7 is sick, you really wouldn't make any use of the better overclock. I understand it's just a hobby (as it is a hobby of mine as well) but if you're having a hard time deciding I vote no. Instead just go for another 470 for a 580 if you feel the need to throw more money into your PC.


----------



## norcaljason

IMO, one of the advantages of SB is the ability to overclock high. It looks to be similar to other i7's


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11749884*
> I'm disappointed. I was hopping for over 20000+ in multithreaded. Why did the 2400 with ht get 20000+ at the anandtech preview?


I imagine it all depends on the system. We'll see when officials come out. Still a nice improvement over bloomfield.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I imagine it all depends on the system. We'll see when officials come out. Still a nice improvement over bloomfield.


IMHO, it is simply due to the 10% higher stock clock speed. Tho' we know nothing for sure as of yet.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


IMHO, it is simply due to the 10% higher stock clock speed. Tho' we know nothing for sure as of yet.


Agreed.


----------



## Jean-Luc




----------



## Outcasst

Here is Gigabyte's entire Sandy Bridge Lineup.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/lis...jid=1&p=2&v=24


----------



## Jean-Luc

UD7 is an amazing board but i'm definitely selling it as soon as i can get my hands on a Maximus


----------



## Outcasst

maximus 4 BIOS images


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


maximus 4 BIOS images




























Another reason why i want it.


----------



## Outcasst

The guys over at overclockers.co.uk say that the UD7 is gonna cost just under Â£300. With UK pricing I would predict around $415 in the US.


----------



## Satans_Hell

Cant wait until SB is released!

Still deciding whether to go for a 1366 setup or go with SB a little while after it releases..

Decisions decisions!


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Another reason why i want it.










Is the new bios system worth picking a more expensive board over lets say a GB UD4?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


The guys over at overclockers.co.uk say that the UD7 is gonna cost just under Â£300. With UK pricing I would predict around $415 in the US.


I bought mine for 308 dollars


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jean-luc*


i bought mine for 308 dollars :d


wat! get me one


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


IMHO, it is simply due to the 10% higher stock clock speed. Tho' we know nothing for sure as of yet.


No. The 2600k at stock 3.4GHz outperforms the 875k (875k is at the exact same price level as the 2600k, therefor being the most fair comparison) overclocked to 3.4GHz.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


No. The 2600k at stock 3.4GHz outperforms the 875k (875k is at the exact same price level as the 2600k, therefor being the most fair comparison) overclocked to 3.4GHz.


Not by much in several cases, from what I have seen thus far. There was a linky earlier in this thread to (leaked) benchies doing just this:

http://techiser.com/core-i7-2600k-sa...ed-130644.html

Color me unimpressed thus far. Emphasis thus far.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Not by much in several cases, from what I have seen thus far. There was a linky earlier in this thread to (leaked) benchies doing just this:

http://techiser.com/core-i7-2600k-sa...ed-130644.html

Color me unimpressed thus far. Emphasis thus far.


I know, I saw those as well. I don't disagree with you, it's only a small improvement, but it's still higher performance.

It's also not just about performance. (Mentioned this already but I'll just share with you again) The 2600k at full load consumes quite less power than the 875k at the same clock. 70W less is 1-2 less kilowatts per day on a PC running 24/7. That's about 60 kilowatt hours in a month which can cut maybe $6-$10 off monthly electrical bills. Not penny pinching here I'm just showing how much less power the 2600k uses







It makes a good example for dedicated folders that fold almost 24/7. $10 a month is $120 a year which is a nice saving.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Let's also not forget that the K models are hitting 4.8ghz on air at 1.35v. Lynnfield will never clock that high


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Let's also not forget that the K models are hitting 4.8ghz on air at 1.35v. Lynnfield will never clock that high


That as well, and actually your photos show one that hit 5.2GHz, which is pretty insane. I would be SO happy to get a 2600k batch with a board that can throw that.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Let's also not forget that the K models are hitting 4.8ghz on air at 1.35v. Lynnfield will never clock that high


What is curious is exactly how far say Gigabyte has gone in marketing the need for a million-phase VRM for a 95W rated CPU. I can understand say a 1366 CPU that pulls 130W wanting/needing 16+2 phase VRM for overclocking that is done by BCLK...but does a CPU that is only rated for 95W that OCs via multiplier really need a 24-phase VRM (I'm looking at you Gigabyte)?

And for argument would an 8+2 phase board OC a 2600K just as far as a 24-phase board?


----------



## Jean-Luc

FINALLY found myself a 2600K. 319.99 plus 20 bucks for express mail? Psh.. Talk about expensive. Should be here monday or tuesday as i don't expect a miracle to happen and for it to arrive tomorrow. WHOOHOOOOOOOO

It's time to DANCE


----------



## sequencius

So what's so good about the new Sandy Bridge and why should I spend the extra money for it over a new AMD six-core? (serious question)


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11754334*
> So what's so good about the new Sandy Bridge and why should I spend the extra money for it over a new AMD six-core? (serious question)


Because the X6's can't even keep up with Intel's Quad's clock for clock but if that's not enough.

32nm
95wTDP
4.6+Ghz

Need i say more?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11754334*
> So what's so good about the new Sandy Bridge and why should I spend the extra money for it over a new AMD six-core? (serious question)


A 2600K will be faster, only a bit more expensive all around, run cooler, and use less electricity...just off hand.


----------



## sequencius

wow

I was looking to upgrade to an AMD six-core but now I think I want one of those Sandy Bridge i5's


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754314*
> FINALLY found myself a 2600K. 319.99 plus 20 bucks for express mail? Psh.. Talk about expensive. Should be here monday or tuesday as i don't expect a miracle to happen and for it to arrive tomorrow. WHOOHOOOOOOOO
> 
> It's time to DANCE


Lucky SOB.

Congrats though.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754362*
> Because the X6's can't even keep up with Intel's Quad's clock for clock but if that's not enough.
> 
> 32nm
> 95wTDP
> 4.6+Ghz
> 
> Need i say more?


At 4.6gHz it will not be a 95W chip. Only at stock speed would it actually be 95W. However, at higher speed it should use less juice than current CPUs.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11754428*
> wow
> 
> I was looking to upgrade to an AMD six-core but now I think I want one of those Sandy Bridge i5's


There's a lot of misinformation by the Amd Fanboi's on this forum about how great they are and how they perform just as good as the Core Ix series.

Clock for Clock the X6 can't even keep up

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/185?vs=100


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11754475*
> At 4.6gHz it will not be a 95W chip. Only at stock speed would it actually be 95W. However, at higher speed it should use less juice than current CPUs.


I'm actually surprised at 4.4ghz my 760 only uses 110w according to Hwmonitor


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754314*
> FINALLY found myself a 2600K. 319.99 plus 20 bucks for express mail? Psh.. Talk about expensive. Should be here monday or tuesday as i don't expect a miracle to happen and for it to arrive tomorrow. WHOOHOOOOOOOO
> 
> It's time to DANCE


If yours arrives before mine I'm going to find out where you live and kill you to death...


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11667964*
> I was planning on upgrading.
> 
> But when i look at my sig rig, it's just unnecessary. Q9550 @ 3.8 + 6970 = Gaming bliss for at least 18 months.
> 
> Do not underestimate LGA 775 Quads, my friend


looks like you changed ur mind in a weeks time though


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11754495*
> If yours arrives before mine I'm going to find out where you live and kill you to death...


Have your board yet?


----------



## lightsout

So Jean-Luc where did you score your cpu from? That price actually sounds less then I was expecting.

(or is it a secret)


----------



## Furious Porkchop

If I sold my current CPU+Mobo+Ram would I be able to buy the i5-2500k+Mobo+Ram without losing any money?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11754646*
> So Jean-Luc where did you score your cpu from? That price actually sounds less then I was expecting.
> 
> (or is it a secret)


PM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;11754721*
> If I sold my current CPU+Mobo+Ram would I be able to buy the i5-2500k+Mobo+Ram without losing any money?


Depends on how much you can get for your 920.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754747*
> PM
> 
> Depends on how much you can get for your 920.


How much would I have to get for the 920 in order to make it a profit/break even? And is it worth it? I don't really use hyperthreading so I don't think it'd be a real downgrade.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;11754825*
> How much would I have to get for the 920 in order to make it a profit/break even? And is it worth it? I don't really use hyperthreading so I don't think it'd be a real downgrade.


I'd just stay with your I7 rig. Still perform's great.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754839*
> I'd just stay with your I7 rig. Still perform's great.


Alright, that's what I was thinking looks like next time I'll be upgrading CPU's is late 2011


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754747*
> PM


Please PM too. I want to know bads! Before I pull the trigger on a 950


----------



## D-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754747*
> PM


I'd like to know too =(


----------



## Sodalink

I havent read anything about sandy bridge...

How much difference would be from the i5's and i7's out there already? (overclockability?)


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11754521*
> Have your board yet?


There are some Asus boards popping up in the UK but nothing exciting that I've found so far.

I really want a UD4/5 or a lower end Asus ROG board. UD7 is mega money and I don't need a board that mental to be honest.

Gonna pick up my RAM and SSD soon. Mushkin here I cometh!


----------



## raizooor3

^ Me neither.

When is socket 2011 (1355?) coming out btw?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raizooor3;11755334*
> ^ Me neither.
> 
> When is socket 2011 coming out btw?


It is sounding like closer to a calendar year from now.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11755351*
> It is sounding like closer to a calendar year from now.


Yup. I expect next christmas


----------



## ATSi

Will overclocking these be just as simple as upping the multiplier and increasing voltage? I think I might make the move back to Intel next year then


----------



## reflex99

Jean where did you order the 2600k?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11755727*
> Jean where did you order the 2600k?


From an online retailer. It wasn't easy. Member from XS set me up.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11755748*
> From an online retailer. It wasn't easy. Member from XS set me up.


nice.

How much did it run you, if you don't mind me asking.

Is the UD7 worth it over less expensive boards? (UD4/UD5, or MSI boards)

And since you are not under NDA (or are you







), you should do a full review.


----------



## Mit Namso

I thought socket 1155 was already a dead end, I thought incorrectly that SandyBridge would only be socket 1365 or something new altogether.

I wish the Bulldozers would work on AM3 MB, I should get a 890gx in ~30 days, but that's alright, due to budget, I must live behind the cutting edge for now.


----------



## JmChile

sent you PM Jean,
hopefully you respond!! thanks !


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Would upgrading from a athlon x4 too a i5 be a nice performance increase for me?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx;11755962*
> Would upgrading from a athlon x4 too a i5 be a nice performance increase for me?


I would say that is a yes. If you just web browse then no.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11756029*
> I would say that is a yes. If you just web browse then no.


For gaming, such as battlefield, etc.


----------



## reflex99

probably yes then

I would get a better monitor first though.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11756101*
> probably yes then
> 
> I would get a better monitor first though.


THIS^

That 460 you have is half asleep at that resolution...


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;11754721*
> If I sold my current CPU+Mobo+Ram would I be able to buy the i5-2500k+Mobo+Ram without losing any money?


Yes... What exactly do you do with your computer? Do you use HyperThreading? I ask because the 2500k lacs HT so you may see negative results if you benchmark, encode, or render.

If all you do is game then the 2500k would be much better.

Though an i5-2500k @ 4.8Ghz could probably match or beat a 920 @ 4.0Ghz as SMT is only a logical core and they don't scale linearly from my understanding.


----------



## OC Maximus

Coming from AM3 965BE I will be making the move to an Asus ROG Maximum IV Extreme P67 / 2600K.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

I am hoping to get a i5 2500k

and whatever motherboard is cheap


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11757961*
> I am hoping to get a i5 2500k
> 
> and whatever motherboard is cheap


2500K + Cheap mobo that can be OC'd on + SLI = WIN


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11755780*
> nice.
> 
> How much did it run you, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Is the UD7 worth it over less expensive boards? (UD4/UD5, or MSI boards)
> 
> And since you are not under NDA (or are you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), you should do a full review.


319.99 plus 20 bucks for USPS Express Mail reflex. Expect a full review next week. Hoping for some 5Ghz runs with the H70.

The UD7 isn't worth it IMO but it's a really beautiful board. I just bought it because i have money to burn.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx;11755962*
> Would upgrading from a athlon x4 too a i5 be a nice performance increase for me?


YES. 2500K would be 40%+ faster then your athlon X4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11757658*
> Coming from AM3 965BE I will be making the move to an Asus ROG Maximum IV Extreme P67 / 2600K.
> 
> OCM


My UD7 will be up for sale the day i can order a Maximus IV Extreme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11757961*
> I am hoping to get a i5 2500k
> 
> and whatever motherboard is cheap


UD4 looks to be the best budget mobo


----------



## Jean-Luc

Also i want to add that i can't give you the name of the supplier where i bought it from. I was setup with this place through a friend. Even if you had the name they would not sell the processor to you. From what i was told they will go on sale on January 6th across the states.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Edited


----------



## Outcasst

Images not working!


----------



## JmChile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Also i want to add that i can't give you the name of the supplier where i bought it from. I was setup with this place through a friend. Even if you had the name they would not sell the processor to you. From what i was told they will go on sale on January 6th across the states.


damm









Will they have overnight shiping starting Jan 6??

I really need it before January 10 !!! Since im leaving the states that day









hopefully you post some pics!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*




























Whos is that? Whos Kitt3 lol


----------



## Jean-Luc

I was too lazy to re host those pics and his bandwidth went down. Ill have them up later


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11759537*
> Also i want to add that i can't give you the name of the supplier where i bought it from. I was setup with this place through a friend. Even if you had the name they would not sell the processor to you. From what i was told they will go on sale on January 6th across the states.


1/6/10 is MOA day









Every time i look at this thread i want SB more.

BTW, is it confirmed that 57 is the max multi?

5.7GHz is kinda weak


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11764236*
> 1/6/10 is MOA day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time i look at this thread i want SB more.
> 
> BTW, is it confirmed that 57 is the max multi?
> 
> 5.7GHz is kinda weak


5.7Ghz is weak? This has to be a typo!


----------



## Not A Good Idea

actually i was just reading that all the chips have some kind of random multiplier problem... some max at 47 some wont go past 49... and thats for the K versions!


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11764415*
> actually i was just reading that all the chips have some kind of random multiplier problem... some max at 47 some wont go past 49... and thats for the K versions!


Link?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11764332*
> 5.7Ghz is weak? This has to be a typo!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11764415*
> actually i was just reading that all the chips have some kind of random multiplier problem... some max at 47 some wont go past 49... and thats for the K versions!


http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14937

I just saw this too.

Hopefully retail ones will be different


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11764236*
> 1/6/10 is MOA day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time i look at this thread i want SB more.
> 
> BTW, is it confirmed that 57 is the max multi?
> 
> 5.7GHz is kinda weak


The most i've seen has been 57. Might be more.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11764433*
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14937
> 
> I just saw this too.
> 
> Hopefully retail ones will be different


I'd be happy with 4.8Ghz on an H70

The guy over at XS where i pulled my 5.3Ghz screenshots from said it's a bios bug that would not let him go over a certain multiplier. It was fixed with a new revision.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11764445*
> I'd be happy with 4.8Ghz on an H70
> 
> The guy over at XS where i pulled my 5.3Ghz screenshots from said it's a bios bug that would not let him go over a certain multiplier. It was fixed with a new revision.


we shall see

Do you have the 2600K in hand?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11764803*
> we shall see
> 
> Do you have the 2600K in hand?


As expected i didn't expect it to get here today. Monday


----------



## Not A Good Idea

i just saw some game benches on the 26ook and i felt the need to bench the same games on my current machine with the same settings.... im going to save my $600 for another platform down the road. SB isnt as appealing to me anymore.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11764881*
> i just saw some game benches on the 26ook and i felt the need to bench the same games on my current machine with the same settings.... im going to save my $600 for another platform down the road. SB isnt as appealing to me anymore.


Link?

What do you pull in vantage with 6970's in X and a X6?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11764892*
> Link?
> 
> What do you pull in vantage with 6970's in X and a X6?


ill do it later, im running out the door for my Xmas party. Have a safe and wonderful Christmas everyone.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11764892*
> Link?
> 
> What do you pull in vantage with 6970's in X and a X6?


Vantage doesn't like AMD, so it wouldn't be a very accurate bench


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11764881*
> i just saw some game benches on the 26ook and i felt the need to bench the same games on my current machine with the same settings.... im going to save my $600 for another platform down the road. SB isnt as appealing to me anymore.


If your saying that your x6 is as good in games as the 2600k, then that is most likely wrong. The 2600k is better in games than the lynnfield processors in early benchmarks, and the lynnfield processors are better in games than any K10 processor.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

I can"t wait!!!!!!! I need sb now


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;11764939*
> If your saying that your x6 is as good in games as the 2600k, then that is most likely wrong. The 2600k is better in games than the lynnfield processors in early benchmarks, and the lynnfield processors are better in games than any K10 processor.


Couldn't have said it any better myself. 54fps difference between an I7 at 4Ghz and a X4 at 3.5Ghz at 1920X1200


----------



## ____

So.. how much better will an i7 2600k + GTX 580 be than my laptop's C2D and 8600M GT? I don't think I can wait anymore. I haven't played any games in 2 years.


----------



## danitgeek

Cant wait to see some more reviews and benchmarks as well as uk prices although i already know this will be big upgrade although i sadly have to wait until february.

If anyone cares im coming from athlon x2 64 4000+ so im coming from what they call der langsame (the slow one).

hope i spelt that right i got that from top gear


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11765565*
> So.. how much better will an i7 2600k + GTX 580 be than my laptop's C2D and 8600M GT? I don't think I can wait anymore. I haven't played any games in 2 years.


1000000000x10^999999 times better


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11765568*
> Cant wait to see some more reviews and benchmarks as well as uk prices although i already know this will be big upgrade although i sadly have to wait until february.
> 
> If anyone cares im coming from athlon x2 64 4000+ so im coming from what they call der langsame (the slow one).
> 
> hope i spelt that right i got that from top gear


The Bugatti Veyron Super Sport episode to be precise


----------



## nazarein

Is the there no P67 boards with triple channel support? was looking at buying a P6X58D-E and i7 950 in 2 weeks, but if i can find a p67 board that compares to the P6X58D-E price/feature wise im gonna go with that


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein;11765648*
> Is the there no P67 boards with triple channel support? was looking at buying a P6X58D-E and i7 950 in 2 weeks, but if i can find a p67 board that compares to the P6X58D-E price/feature wise im gonna go with that


The Sandybridge(s) being released as of now are all dual channel.


----------



## ____

Is 2x2gb RAM still acceptable, or should I get 2x4GB.


----------



## Mushu

Based on the benchmarks I've seen it seems like 6 gb is the sweet spot at the moment but since this is dual channel we gotta get 4 or 8 gb. I don't know what to get as of yet myself.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11765682*
> Is 2x2gb RAM still acceptable, or should I get 2x4GB.


4 is still fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mushu;11765694*
> Based on the benchmarks I've seen it seems like 6 gb is the sweet spot at the moment but since this is dual channel we gotta get 4 or 8 gb. I don't know what to get as of yet myself.


you can get

2X2GB+2X1GB =6


----------



## nazarein

Any ETA on when p67 boards hit newegg? or price range?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein;11765730*
> Any ETA on when p67 boards hit newegg? or price range?


They will probably release the same day as the processors Jan 6th/9th

As for price, check the OP


----------



## kmss1

I hate to be a Christmas bummer, but what is so exciting about Sandy Bridge that you need to make a new thread for every day of the countdown???????

For the majority of us SB is NOT all that!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11765782*
> I hate to be a Christmas bummer, but *** is so exciting about Sandy Bridge that you need to make a new thread for every day of the countdown???????
> 
> For the majority of us SB is NOT all that!
> 
> Merry Christmas.


It's the same thread.... He just keeps changing the title.

Grinch detected


----------



## dizzyscure1

LOL! i personally love new tech, and am Very excited about (SB) and being able to hit 4.8ghz+ on air! and at a price of 220-320 per CPU.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11765825*
> It's the same thread.... He just keeps changing the title.
> 
> Grinch detected


Yikes! You caused me to look over my shoulder.

You see at work, everyone on my team refers to our boss, He Who Shall Not Be Named, as "The Grinch Who Stole Christmas".


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11765854*
> Yikes! You caused me to look over my shoulder.
> 
> You see at work, everyone on my team refers to our boss, He Who Shall Not Be Named, as "The Grinch Who Stole Christmas".


First i was









Then i was


----------



## kmss1

Yeah, all that and then some... :GROWL Merry Chrismas!!

LMAO, don't let me be your Grinch, its not worth being in the holiday-ditch with me


----------



## kmss1

Oh, and BTW, *BAH HUMBUG!*


----------



## dizzyscure1

Lmao!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein;11765648*
> Is the there no P67 boards with triple channel support? was looking at buying a P6X58D-E and i7 950 in 2 weeks, but if i can find a p67 board that compares to the P6X58D-E price/feature wise im gonna go with that


Sandy Bridge only supports Dual Channel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein;11765730*
> Any ETA on when p67 boards hit newegg? or price range?


January 6th but don't quote me on that. The cheapest P67 will be 99.99 and the most expensive probably 379.99 for the Maximus IV Extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmss1;11765782*
> I hate to be a Christmas bummer, but what is so exciting about Sandy Bridge that you need to make a new thread for every day of the countdown???????
> 
> For the majority of us SB is NOT all that!
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Same thread. Just change the title playboy.


----------



## Iching

Are we going to see Asus Maximus Formula III?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11766422*
> Are we going to see Asus Maximus Formula III?


You mean IV? Yes.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Here's the extreme. Looks like it has Wifi


----------



## Outcasst

I would love to get one, but my sound card is PCI









Also, what's that connector going from the heatsink to the motherboard?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11766472*
> Here's the extreme. Looks like it has Wifi


wow, that is probably the worst looking ROG motherboard i have ever seen

Why is the socket so crowded?!

Why are the VRMs so far away from the side of the board?!

Why is the USB3 header in the middle of the board?!

I really hope this is a pre-production model, and that they have changed it for launch.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11766507*
> wow, that is probably the worst looking ROG motherboard i have ever seen
> 
> Why is the socket so crowded?!
> 
> Why are the VRMs so far away from the side of the board?!
> 
> Why is the USB3 header in the middle of the board?!
> 
> I really hope this is a pre-production model, and that they have changed it for launch.


I'm just glad they put onboard sound. It was a PITA to get my H70 and Xfi card to work properly on my P55


----------



## nazarein

ty for replies, I'm way undecided on i7 950 + P6X58D-E or 2600k + p67 board in the $250~ price range. guess i can only wait and see what turns out.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11766522*
> I'm just glad they put onboard sound. It was a PITA to get my H70 and Xfi card to work properly on my P55


Especially the awful PCI rail layout. The Gigabyte boards are better designed....in addition to not being as much of an eyesore.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11766615*
> Especially the awful PCI rail layout. The Gigabyte boards are better designed....in addition to not being as much of an eyesore.


it has the same spacing as the UD7


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11766766*
> it has the same spacing as the UD7


Are you talking about the P67-UD7? Because the rail layout is quite different-and Gigabyte keeps the x1 slot useful when the 1st x16 is populated it looks like.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/P67A_UD7.jpg

CPU area is atill crowded-but that is due to the ridiculous 24 phase power VRM. and not spacing everything in away from the I/O shield....probably still allows for ginormous tower H/S though.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Hey where the hell are the highend 1155 Micro-ATX mother boards at!?!?!?!?!
Any pics or news/info???


----------



## catalan

So its a rumor that its going to be released on the 6th?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11767710*
> So its a rumor that its going to be released on the 6th?


or the 9th


----------



## catalan

Well hope its true cause i held out until now. Sooner the better


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11759516*
> My UD7 will be up for sale the day i can order a Maximus IV Extreme


Does the UD7 have the EFI Bios?

OCM


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11766788*
> Are you talking about the P67-UD7? Because the rail layout is quite different-and Gigabyte keeps the x1 slot useful when the 1st x16 is populated it looks like.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/P67A_UD7.jpg
> 
> CPU area is atill crowded-but that is due to the ridiculous 24 phase power VRM. and not spacing everything in away from the I/O shield....probably still allows for ginormous tower H/S though.


Except that the heatsink for the NF200 chip is blocking the way for large cards to fit in the x1 slot. So goodbye sound or other expansion cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11768255*
> Does the UD7 have the EFI Bios?
> 
> OCM


It appears to be using the old BIOS layout Gigabyte has been using for several years but with added support for 3TB+ drives.


----------



## 4Brand

nvm.


----------



## AK-47

jean luc is really hyping this thing huh


----------



## Anton338

Eh, voted as "if" I were to upgrade.

This is actually pretty exciting.
Just the thought of 5.2 on air makes me giddy. Crazy voltages too ^.^


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anton338;11768461*
> Eh, voted as "if" I were to upgrade.
> 
> This is actually pretty exciting.
> Just the thought of 5.2 on air makes me giddy. Crazy voltages too ^.^


if it is cold enough, volts mean squat

I see you were implying the volts are low, that is neat as well


----------



## Twistacles

Bro, I can't even vote in the poll because im coming from a *775* O_O
It's gonna be such a massive change.


----------



## OC Maximus

How come 755 isn't on the poll.................










OCM


----------



## Mushu

I hate everyone who asks why 775 isn't on the poll. Learn to read the damn thread if you are going to comment PLEASE.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mushu;11768962*
> I hate everyone who asks why 775 isn't on the poll. Learn to read the damn thread if you are going to comment PLEASE.


I'm sure someone will ask again in 10-15 posts.









OCM


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11766437*
> You mean IV? Yes.


I think so.







I would like to see this board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131482&cm_re=formula-_-13-131-482-_-Product


----------



## SadSoul

That sabertooth looks fantastic.


----------



## ehpexs

I can't wait to see some comparisons between the 2400 and 2500; in both the IGU and differences the clock speed makes. We're almost there!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Not sure if this has been seen here yet. The i5 2400 scored just above the 950.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-2600K+%40+3.40GHz


----------



## flopper

sabertooth + 2500k budgetoverklocking


----------



## Analog

i7 2600K + some "budget" motherboard, Gigabyte UD4 maybe? any idea on how much it'll cost?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Analog*


i7 2600K + some "budget" motherboard, Gigabyte UD4 maybe? any idea on how much it'll cost?


2600K - 319.99
UD4 - 139.99

= 460 dollars


----------



## Analog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


2600K - 319.99
UD4 - 139.99

= 460 dollars


Not bad, Though I would have to leave out a SSD for my new build.
Would you recommened the i7 over the i5, like is there a big difference?
And is the UD4 a good board? good OC potential, etc?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Analog*


Not bad, Though I would have to leave out a SSD for my new build.
Would you recommened the i7 over the i5, like is there a big difference?
And is the UD4 a good board? good OC potential, etc?


It's looking to be a great board for the money and yes. If i was building a new system i would skip 1366 for 1155. If you're asking if the 2600K is worth it over the 2500K i would say no unless you do video editing and such. 2500K should hit 4.6ghz with ease with a good cooler.


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11770447*
> It's looking to be a great board for the money and yes. If i was building a new system i would skip 1366 for 1155. If you're asking if the 2600K is worth it over the 2500K i would say no unless you do video editing and such. 2500K should hit 4.6ghz with ease with a good cooler.


I do a bit of video editing, but it's not alot.
I guess I could spend the $100 saved from getting i5 instead of i7 on an SSD.

Oh, and I like the new look of Gigabyte's new board, Would go great with the black & white theme I have in mind.


----------



## Eaglake

Hmmm I'm searching a good and reliable MB that would be energy efficient, stable, good clocker? any suggestions for SB? as I've been watching will Sabertooth P67 do the trick?
as for CPU I'm thinking i'll put the 2600K on it


----------



## Chalupa

I'm planning on going with the i7 2600k processor. My computer is mainly going to be used for gaming and photoshop. I don't plan on using more than 2x graphics cards at anytime. My system will be overclocked.

What would be the best motherboards for me?


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11770447*
> It's looking to be a great board for the money and yes. If i was building a new system i would skip 1366 for 1155. If you're asking if the 2600K is worth it over the 2500K i would say no unless you do video editing and such. 2500K should hit 4.6ghz with ease with a good cooler.


Wow thats quite cool looking board i probaly will be going with that as i goes with a blue and black that my ne system will it probaly will nice with some corsair ram.

Has any one got uk prices?


----------



## ilam3d

My choice battle is between these.
Gigabyte P67A-UD4








MSI P67A-GD65









I don't care about how any of them looks, i'm just looking for the best PRICE







ERFORMANCE ratio for under 150. Can't wait for the real reviews.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11770830*
> Wow thats quite cool looking board i probaly will be going with that as i goes with a blue and black that my ne system will it probaly will nice with some corsair ram.
> 
> Has any one got uk prices?


Ive bought my i5 2500K for £179 shipped last week. I havnt been able to solidify any UK gigabyte boards yet but there are some ASUS boards around. No Sabertooth or ROG boards I have found though.


----------



## Twistacles

I'm think about grabbing a 2600k, A sabertooth, a Sandforce sdd and possibly 4-8gb of mushkin. MMMM. This will blow my old rig out of the water









I'll have to delay getting a screen and videocard, tho.

EDIT:

How well does the i7 overclock versus the i5?


----------



## Breakbeat

I wish they would release the NDA before the they go on sale so we could have some figures to sink our teeth into. Think the Maximus IV will be out the same day the chips are released?


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11771951*
> I wish they would release the NDA before the they go on sale so we could have some figures to sink our teeth into. Think the Maximus IV will be out the same day the chips are released?


I think so.


----------



## OC Maximus

I know this has been posted already but 2500k benching @ almost 5.3GHz on air is pretty darn yummy!










http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1092071_chrisch_cpu_z_core_i5_2500k_5292_mhz










http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1092064_chrisch_superpi_core_i5_2500k_7sec_160ms










http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1092068_chrisch_superpi_32m_core_i5_2500k_6min_48sec_642ms










A little DICE should bring the temps at that vcore down a bit









OCM


----------



## Outcasst

Jan. 9th will be the real Christmas Day.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11773795*
> Jan. 9th will be the real Christmas Day.


Same way I feel over here haha


----------



## reflex99

I still can't decide....


----------



## catalan

Im grabbing a 2500k sincr my rig is mostly used for gaming


----------



## XtremeBlackout

don't know if this has been asked before but will sandybridge mobile cpus be released on jan 9th too?


----------



## Aniki

Right now I sort of don't want to spend on PC hardware.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniki;11774712*
> Right now I sort of don't want to spend on PC hardware.


If you don't feel you need to/have to, then don't.

I, on the other hand, have paid for everything apart from a motherboard which its still pending a decision.


----------



## Electroneng

One thing that concerns me about the passmark tests that everyone is quoting, Two tests on the I7-2600 at 3.4Ghz score 9000 while a test on the I7-2600K at 3.4Ghz scores 9800? This throws the whole passmark test out the window.

It will be nice when these are offically released and we can get some decent benchmarks.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11776394*
> One thing that concerns me about the passmark tests that everyone is quoting, Two tests on the I7-2600 at 3.4Ghz score 9000 while a test on the I7-2600K at 3.4Ghz scores 9800? This throws the whole passmark test out the window.
> 
> It will be nice when these are offically released and we can get some decent benchmarks.


passmark has always been useless


----------



## Blostorm

I might have found a buyer for my AMD CPU and MOBO. Should I move to SB? Probably i5 2500k and MSI p67a-gd65.

I might be able to get around 350 for my cpu and mobo. Would you guys do it ? No fanboy please. I'm really here for the performance and price. I might actually spend like 50-75$ to do the switch.

My 1055t was pushed as high on my rasa as I was able on my new rasa kit so I'm disapointed(bah not a bad overclock). I though that I could maybe get a better overclock on the i5 but I know nothing about overclocking Intel cpu XD


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11776955*
> I might have found a buyer for my AMD CPU and MOBO. Should I move to SB? Probably i5 2500k and MSI p67a-gd65.
> 
> I might be able to get around 350 for my cpu and mobo. Would you guys do it ? No fanboy please. I'm really here for the performance and price. I might actually spend like 50-75$ to do the switch.
> 
> My 1055t was pushed as high on my rasa as I was able on my new rasa kit so I'm disapointed(bah not a bad overclock). I though that I could maybe get a better overclock on the i5 but I know nothing about overclocking Intel cpu XD


I would do it.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11770641*
> Hmmm I'm searching a good and reliable MB that would be energy efficient, stable, good clocker? any suggestions for SB? as I've been watching will Sabertooth P67 do the trick?
> as for CPU I'm thinking i'll put the 2600K on it


If going for a K model and wanting over 4.4Ghz i would get a mobo with more then 12 phase power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11770740*
> I'm planning on going with the i7 2600k processor. My computer is mainly going to be used for gaming and photoshop. I don't plan on using more than 2x graphics cards at anytime. My system will be overclocked.
> 
> What would be the best motherboards for me?


Gigabyte P67 UD5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11771495*
> I'm think about grabbing a 2600k, A sabertooth, a Sandforce sdd and possibly 4-8gb of mushkin. MMMM. This will blow my old rig out of the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to delay getting a screen and videocard, tho.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> How well does the i7 overclock versus the i5?


Should overclock about the same. All depends on cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11773795*
> Jan. 9th will be the real Christmas Day.


9th is a Sunday and the NDA ends on the 6th which is a thursday. I look for the processor to hit newegg on the 6th which is 11 days from now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11773882*
> I still can't decide....


Why not?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11774637*
> Im grabbing a 2500k sincr my rig is mostly used for gaming


Great choice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeBlackout;11774710*
> don't know if this has been asked before but will sandybridge mobile cpus be released on jan 9th too?


I'm pretty sure they will. I believe i read that dell has already started shipping SB chips in notebooks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11776394*
> One thing that concerns me about the passmark tests that everyone is quoting, Two tests on the I7-2600 at 3.4Ghz score 9000 while a test on the I7-2600K at 3.4Ghz scores 9800? This throws the whole passmark test out the window.
> 
> It will be nice when these are offically released and we can get some decent benchmarks.


Passmark is garbage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11776885*
> passmark has always been useless


This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11776955*
> I might have found a buyer for my AMD CPU and MOBO. Should I move to SB? Probably i5 2500k and MSI p67a-gd65.
> 
> I might be able to get around 350 for my cpu and mobo. Would you guys do it ? No fanboy please. I'm really here for the performance and price. I might actually spend like 50-75$ to do the switch.
> 
> My 1055t was pushed as high on my rasa as I was able on my new rasa kit so I'm disapointed(bah not a bad overclock). I though that I could maybe get a better overclock on the i5 but I know nothing about overclocking Intel cpu XD


MSI Mobo's = Garbage and yes i would move to SB


----------



## reflex99

I cant decide because I want to get a new GPU too......

And SB is lame for DICe.

We don't know the max multi yet, \

At best it maxes at 57, at worst 48....

Both of which are REALLY LAME..........


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11778599*
> I cant decide because I want to get a new GPU too......
> 
> And SB is lame for DICe.
> 
> We don't know the max multi yet, \
> 
> At best it maxes at 57, at worst 48....
> 
> Both of which are REALLY LAME..........


I'm actually excited about a processor that you can max out on simple water alone. I just want to say THANK YOU INTEL!!!!!!!









I honestly feel that Sandy Bridge is a slap in the face to Amd by intel. All i hear about everyday is how amazing Bulldozer is going to be.... Yeah maybe.. And in atleast 6 months time. By then Ivy Bridge will be getting ready to come out. With these processors it sends a STRONG message to Amd saying we can offer these processors for so cheap and that dominate your entire lineup.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11778660*
> I'm actually excited about a processor that you can max out on simple water alone. I just want to say THANK YOU INTEL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly feel that Sandy Bridge is a slap in the face to Amd by intel. All i hear about everyday is how amazing Bulldozer is going to be.... Yeah maybe.. And in atleast 6 months time. By then Ivy Bridge will be getting ready to come out. With these processors it sends a STRONG message to Amd saying we can offer these processors for so cheap and that dominate your entire lineup.


But 5:7ghz is really weak for ln2.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11778770*
> But 5:7ghz is really weak for ln2.


It's a mainstream part bro. Is it really that bad a 2500K can only muster 5.7Ghz for 220 dollars?


----------



## Jean-Luc

*Who wants some 2600K Vs 950 Goodness?*

Test Setup :

2600K
ASUS P8P67DELUXE
CPU: I7 2600
Memory: G. SKILL 1600 DDR3 2gX2 (CL9)
HDD: corsair f60 (60GB)
Radiator: Riding out the HR02
Graphics: zotac gtx460 Destroyer

7 950-based motherboards: ASUS p6t
CPU: I7 950
Memory: G. SKILL 1600 DDR3 2gX2 (CL9)
HDD: WD 640GB
Radiator: Riding Silver Arrow

Core I7 950 Vantage GTX 460 :










Core I7 2600K Vantage GTX 460 :










Rest of the Tests could be found HERE

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://bbs.dginlife.com/viewthread.php%3Ftid%3D478%26from%3Dindexheats&ei=He4VTe65Csei8QOc0_mGBw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://bbs.dginlife.com/viewthread.php%253Ftid%253D478%2526from%253Dindexheats%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DM49%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26prmd%3Divns
Quote:


> Evaluation Summary:
> 
> General update: optimizing the L3, and joined the AVX, joined the ring bus, enhanced graphics core (Intel HD Graphics 3000 video card), support the Turbo Boost 2.0 technology (up to 3.9 single-core Core frequency, running pi, the single-core performance revealed beyond doubt), support for hardware AES (encryption algorithm) and so on.
> Appearance: upgrade from 1366 to 1155 needle needle.
> Architecture: From 45NM upgrade to 32NM, from bloomfield to sandybridge, temperature and power unprecedented improvement.
> Platform: X58 raised to P67, pin change.
> Performance: Compared to the old I7, 5 per cent with the frequency raised to 10 per cent, part of the evaluation have raised the percentage of 15.
> Everyday use: the increase is not obvious that a Core Duo has been able to meet the daily use of IT technology is now the bottleneck is not CPU but disk read speed, so the reader on the I7 storage do not mean on the SSD must have the ability to solid-state hard drive, otherwise it could not play the advantage of I7.
> Working software applications: no significant increase, CPU speed is not the bottleneck, the same, the bottleneck is the disk speed.
> Games: Most frequently compared to the same old I7 improved 5 percent, proud in the ring bus, the new technology.
> Overclocking: not overclocked (with K, can be overclocked).
> Daily use of the voltage can be overclocked frequency: not overclocked (with K, can be overclocked).
> Extreme overclocking frequency: not overclocked (with K, can be overclocked).
> Platform Price: 2300rmb (Box Chinese original package, Wuhan toppc available.)
> Cost analysis and expected future trends:
> 
> After comparison of various group TOPPC, I7 2600 in terms of frequency, both on or ahead of the competition process I7 950 (bloomfield architecture), I7 950's defeat is also reasonable. I7 compared to the old, the new optimized I7 mainly L3, and joined the AVX joined the ring bus, enhanced graphics core, supports Turbo Boost 2.0 technology (up to 3.9 single-core Core frequency, running pi, revealed a single core performance no doubt), support for hardware AES (encryption algorithm) and so on.
> 
> Sandy Bridge version of Core i7 using 32nm process, theory, power consumption at the same frequency should be lower than the current Core i7, the results are true, it is the improvement in power consumption is very commendable! And do not forget, Sandy Bridge Edition Core i7 display is integrated within the core, although the test did not use it, but how many will be some power. Sandy Bridge Edition Core i7 seen the introduction of new technology, on the power of great help, if for a long time to play games or run high-load applications, can save more power (again, this conclusion represents only version of Core i7 Sandy Bridge Other versions of the power left to see the outcome after the test).
> 
> Since the version of Core i7 Sandy Bridge in performance and power consumption performance is better than the current Core i7, at least explain the new architecture and technology gives us a stronger performance and lower power consumption. If you buy a new processor, and does not intend to overclock, the price of the same or similar circumstances, Sandy Bridge version of Core i7 is more worth buying. For specific pricing, toppc box arrived a number of the official version of the original package, price is only needed 2,300, is very great value.
> 
> Sandy Bridge, but overclocking is limited, interested players will definitely disappointed. After all, if it is to overclock, overclocking will have to buy can be a significant K-series products, or high-end Z68 board, no matter which way, the cost will be expensive and a lot of players usually can not afford. If you still want to overclock to get through the balance of performance and price, it may fit Sandy Bridge is not your choice, direct purchase of existing processors LGA 1156 interface is like, after all, strictly speaking, performance is not much change . From this perspective, for those who have purchased the LGA 1156 processors, consumers, the interface is also a good thing, because you do not need too envious of the new Sandy Bridge, away reluctantly buy a new motherboard and new processor upgrades.


----------



## Chalupa

Here's my Sandy Bridge system (I'll be ordering it on the 9th!)

Case - Cooler Master's HAF 932
Water Cooling - XSPC Rasa RX360 kit
Processor - Intel i7 2600k
Graphics Card - eVGA GTX 570
Motherboard - Gigabyte UD4
Memory -
Hard Drive - Samsung F3
Power Supply - Corsair AX750

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11779769*
> Here's my Sandy Bridge system (I'll be ordering it on the 9th!)
> 
> Case - Cooler Master's HAF 932
> Water Cooling - XSPC Rasa RX360 kit
> Processor - Intel i7 2600k
> Graphics Card - eVGA GTX 570
> Motherboard - Gigabyte UD4
> Memory -
> Hard Drive - Samsung F3
> Power Supply - Corsair AX750
> 
> Any suggestions?


I know Newegg has some 4GB DDR3 2000 memory for 79.99


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11779769*
> Here's my Sandy Bridge system (I'll be ordering it on the 9th!)
> 
> Case - Cooler Master's HAF 932
> Water Cooling - XSPC Rasa RX360 kit
> Processor - Intel i7 2600k
> Graphics Card - eVGA GTX 570
> Motherboard - Gigabyte UD4
> Memory -
> Hard Drive - Samsung F3
> Power Supply - Corsair AX750
> 
> Any suggestions?


I would get a smaller case smaller mobo= smaller case
ddr3 dual channel g skills or corsair
the ax750 will leave enough power to sli.
Air cooling sounds better I hear there's a limit.

You can also wait for higher end desktop SB CPUs in q3 2011


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesh_n_blood;11779809*
> I would get a smaller case smaller mobo= smaller case
> ddr3 dual channel g skills or corsair
> the ax750 will leave enough power to sli.
> Air cooling sounds better I hear there's a limit.
> 
> You can also wait for higher end desktop SB CPUs in q3 2011


I'm still not sold on the motherboard yet. As for the case, I wanted something that supports liquid cooling, and the HAF 932 is the best in it's price range.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11779049*
> *Who wants some 2600K Vs 950 Goodness?*


Good cpu which we knew.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Until the majority of games actually use more than a quad core I think I will stick with my 930








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11779823*
> I'm still not sold on the motherboard yet. As for the case, I wanted something that supports liquid cooling, and the HAF 932 is the best in it's price range.


I guess the 700D isn't nearly the same price as the HAF is then. The corsair cases seem to be really nice for WC'ing setups.

As much as I love my HAF I think my next case will be a little cleaner and will HAVE to have dust filters. Although I could always just buy custom ones off a website they are like $50 and that is just to much.


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;11779836*
> Until the majority of games actually use more than a quad core I think I will stick with my 930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the 700D isn't nearly the same price as the HAF is then. The corsair cases seem to be really nice for WC'ing setups.
> 
> As much as I love my HAF I think my next case will be a little cleaner and will HAVE to have dust filters. Although I could always just buy custom ones off a website they are like $50 and that is just to much.


I will probably buy the dust filters eventually. I want to see how much of a dust magnet it is first









The best thing about the HAF 932 is the fact that the Rasa kit fits it perfectly. That reason and the price are the main reasons I want it.


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11778770*
> But 5:7ghz is really weak for ln2.


I've read this entire thread and nowhere did I see 5.7 GHz, only 5.3. Would you mind explaining what you're talking about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11779769*
> Here's my Sandy Bridge system (I'll be ordering it on the 9th!)
> 
> Case - Cooler Master's HAF 932
> Water Cooling - XSPC Rasa RX360 kit
> Processor - Intel i7 2600k
> Graphics Card - eVGA GTX 570
> Motherboard - Gigabyte UD4
> Memory -
> Hard Drive - Samsung F3
> Power Supply - Corsair AX750
> 
> Any suggestions?


Newegg has G.SKILL 2x2GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V for just $45:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesh_n_blood;11779809*
> I would get a smaller case smaller mobo= smaller case


The UD4 is standard-sized ATX 12.0" x 9.6", so what do you mean "smaller mobo"? Are you implying that the 932 is only useful for e-ATX mobos?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11779950*
> The best thing about the HAF 932 is the fact that the Rasa kit fits it perfectly. That reason and the price are the main reasons I want it.


What do you mean by price? Back around Black Friday when it was going for <$100, I'd agree with you, but the current price of $140 doesn't seem exceptional.

To all: feel free to comment on my planned Sandy Bridge build in my sig, thanks.


----------



## wot

Ssd?


----------



## dan7532

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


Ssd?


Whoops. I'll update my sig with that criterion. I plan to put off the purchase of an ssd for a few months so I can focus my funds on gaming performance and to let the prices come down as they do over time.


----------



## Rust1d?

Here is what I am doing:

Case - Cooler Master's HAF X
Air Cooling - Hyper 212
Processor - Intel i7 2600k
Graphics Card - eVGA GTX 570 maybe 580 OR 6970
Motherboard - Gigabyte UD4
Memory - Not decided
Hard Drive - Microcenter 64gb SSD (boot) and WD 750 GB hdd (data)
Power Supply - Corsair HX850 (have)


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11780424*
> Here is what I am doing:
> 
> Case - Cooler Master's HAF X
> Air Cooling - Hyper 212
> Processor - Intel i7 2600k
> Graphics Card - eVGA GTX 570 maybe 580 OR 6970
> Motherboard - Gigabyte UD4
> Memory - Not decided
> Hard Drive - Microcenter 64gb SSD (boot) and WD 750 GB hdd (data)
> Power Supply - Corsair HX850 (have)


Ive been flippy floppy with deciding to go with SB. but what the hell... here is my next Refresh:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/898002-n-g-i-refresh.html


----------



## Twistacles

Anyone know if there will be a bracket for the Xigmatek s1283 to fit onto the 1155 socket? I don't wanna get another cooler


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> *Who wants some 2600K Vs 950 Goodness?*










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 1023x601 and 174KB in size.
Quote:


>


Core I7 2600K Vantage GTX 460 :








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 1023x667 and 155KB in size.









The Vantage scores you posted were the I7-950 at 3.07Ghz and I7-2600K at 3.40Ghz.

These processors are almost equal if you take the I7-950 to 3.40Ghz, the Score would be 52593.

*That is only a 2.3% increase clock for clock.* I was expecting 8%.


----------



## lightsout

I notice an extra heatsink on the ud5 and was wondering what it was cooling. Anyone know?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I notice an extra heatsink on the ud5 and was wondering what it was cooling. Anyone know?


I know this is what its cooling on the UD7.










OCM


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11781156*
> I know this is what its cooling on the UD7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


Thats what I figured just don't see a mention of it on their site. Or on the ud7 for that matter.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

775 should be on that poll, plenty of people still use it


----------



## OC Maximus

I do see NF200 mentioned on the UD7 but not on the UD5. Not sure whats up.

















OCM


----------



## OC Maximus

*UD5*

Multi-Graphics Technology
Support for 2-Way ATI CrossFireXâ„¢/NVIDIA SLI technology
(The PCIEX16 and PCIEX8 slots only.)

*UD7*

Multi-Graphics Technology
Support for 2-Way/3-Way ATI CrossFireXâ„¢/NVIDIA SLI technology

OCM


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twistacles*


Anyone know if there will be a bracket for the Xigmatek s1283 to fit onto the 1155 socket? I don't wanna get another cooler


It depends on when you bought your Dark Knight. Mine wasn't long ago and came with a bracket that could be used for 755, 1366, 1156, and 1156 = 1155. It did say i5 and i7 compatible on the box, so check that.


----------



## OC Maximus

Well here it is. Guess whats under that mysterious additional UD5 Heatsink............










NForce 200 chip is simply not there, although there is space provided. Cooled at this point does not cool anything, but rather transmits a bit of heat plate. This of course means that the two PCI Express x16 slots are serviced processor, the third chipset.

UD5

OCM


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Well here it is. Guess whats under that mysterious additional UD5 Heatsink............










OCM


That is actually pretty funny. I just figured they hid more power phases under there.


----------



## Outcasst

Why'd they even bother putting thermal pads on that part?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Well here it is. Guess whats under that mysterious additional UD5 Heatsink............










NForce 200 chip is simply not there, although there is space provided. Cooled at this point does not cool anything, but rather transmits a bit of heat plate. This of course means that the two PCI Express x16 slots are serviced processor, the third chipset.

UD5

OCM


Total shocker. Everything I read pointed to the UD5 having an nf200 chip


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Well here it is. Guess whats under that mysterious additional UD5 Heatsink............










NForce 200 chip is simply not there, although there is space provided. Cooled at this point does not cool anything, but rather transmits a bit of heat plate. This of course means that the two PCI Express x16 slots are serviced processor, the third chipset.

UD5

OCM


***???? Wow nice find. Thats pretty funny. Strange of them to do that.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Total shocker. Everything I read pointed to the UD5 having an nf200 chip


How the hell do they power the 3rd PCI-E Slot?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


How the hell do they power the 3rd PCI-E Slot?


No idea but why even put it on the board if it's only an X4


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


No idea but why even put it on the board if it's only an X4


Physx cards that don't need x8 or x16 bandwidth. PCiEx1 sound boards that can't use x1 slots due to SLi/CF arrays covering the rails...to name a few reasons OTTOMH.


----------



## catalan

hey jean any reason why you recommend the ud5 over the ud4? i dont plan on using more than 2 graphics card, i thought about physx, but still unsure.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Physx cards that don't need x8 or x16 bandwidth. PCiEx1 sound boards that can't use x1 slots due to SLi/CF arrays covering the rails...to name a few reasons OTTOMH.


Agreed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


hey jean any reason why you recommend the ud5 over the ud4? i dont plan on using more than 2 graphics card, i thought about physx, but still unsure.


I don't recommended it anymore. I did when i thought it had an NF200 chip.


----------



## OC Maximus

I'll only be benching 2 GPUs at most. UD5 should meet my needs but UD7 looks a bit nicer especially after reading both manuals.

M4E........overkill for my needs but would sure be nice









I would really like to know what M4F will bring to the table though.

OCM


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


No idea but why even put it on the board if it's only an X4


You could stick a revodrive there to accompany your sli configuration.


----------



## catalan

any alternatives to the ud4 or equivalents to it? i have exp. w/ gigabyte boards so kind of partial to em


----------



## Spritanium

As for me, I just ordered an 1156 cpu. Intel releases a new socket every other week, so it's best to just pick one and stick with it. I probably would've chosen AMD if I hadn't been given an 1156 mobo for free; they seem like the more trustworthy company. And their stock heatsinks don't require an ungodly amount of force to install.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


As for me, I just ordered an 1156 cpu. Intel releases a new socket every other week, so it's best to just pick one and stick with it. I probably would've chosen AMD if I hadn't been given an 1156 mobo for free; they seem like the more trustworthy company. And their stock heatsinks don't require an ungodly amount of force to install.


Why would you order a 1156 processor so close to Sandy Bridge's release?


----------



## catalan

he said he got a board for free


----------



## Uantyv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Why would you order a 1156 processor so close to Sandy Bridge's release?


Lack of technological knowledge, cash or brain damage.

Will grab it couple weeks after release







Hopefully mobo+2500k/2600k+ram won't cost more then 400euro


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


he said he got a board for free


Even so. I'm not sure its even worth spending the money


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Why would you order a 1156 processor so close to Sandy Bridge's release?


A few reasons.

-Intel releases too many sockets in order to make older ones obsolete as soon as possible.
-I could afford it.
-I was given an 1156 motherboard for _free_.

I guess cpu prices could go down after Sandy Bridge's release, but I don't want to wait two more weeks than I have to. Besides, I've never been a fan of buying the latest technology. We probably won't be seeing really good 1155 boards until a year from now. These things need time to mature.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Even so. I'm not sure its even worth spending the money


Why not? It's still an upgrade for me either way. The 1156 socket isn't even two years old yet, and it's far from obsolete.


----------



## rezin385

I've been following this thread from the beginning. Its been awesome and very informative. I'm confused as to what speeds each slot on the motherboards will run. I have 2 amd 6950's that i will run in crossfire. I want them to each run at 16x. I also will be installing a revodrive at 4x. Which motherboards will allow me to run the crossfire at 16x/16x (not 16x/8x) and a revodrive ssd at 4x speeds. Thanks.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezin385;11783799*
> I've been following this thread from the beginning. Its been awesome and very informative. I'm confused as to what speeds each slot on the motherboards will run. I have 2 amd 6950's that i will run in crossfire. I want them to each run at 16x. I also will be installing a revodrive at 4x. Which motherboards will allow me to run the crossfire at 16x/16x (not 16x/8x) and a revodrive ssd at 4x speeds. Thanks.


It doesn't matter. NO GPU can max out an x8 PCIe lane as of now. You will not see a performance decrease going from x16 to x8.


----------



## catalan

Is the msi g65 equivalent to the ud4?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

So the only difference between the UD4 and UD5 now is more power phases, and more of most connectors? And that extra heat pipe and sink that covers the lack of NF200.

Unless those power phases actually come into play at 5GHz or something, I really see almost no reason to get the UD5 now. I don't need 35 USB 3 ports.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11783819*
> It doesn't matter. NO GPU can max out an x8 PCIe lane as of now. You will not see a performance decrease going from x16 to x8.


This

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11784593*
> So the only difference between the UD4 and UD5 now is more power phases, and more of most connectors? And that extra heat pipe and sink that covers the lack of NF200.
> 
> Unless those power phases actually come into play at 5GHz or something, I really see almost no reason to get the UD5 now. I don't need 35 USB 3 ports.


Agreed


----------



## reflex99

just picked up a p67-gd55 from frys.

Now I need to find a 2500k


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11784779*
> just picked up a p67-gd55 from frys.
> 
> Now I need to find a 2500k


Price


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11785086*
> Price


$160+9.250%tax


----------



## ArmenianLegend

Where the F*** are the new 1366 chipps? is intel pulling my leg??????


----------



## Strider_2001

need to have an option for 939...That is what I am upgrading from...


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11784779*
> just picked up a p67-gd55 from frys.
> 
> Now I need to find a 2500k


Did they have the gd65 when you went?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmenianLegend;11785133*
> Where the F*** are the new 1366 chipps? is intel pulling my leg??????


There are no new 1366 chips.


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11785414*
> There are no new 1366 chips.


1366 chips are still going to be monsters for years to come....Even if they dont make new ones for that socket..


----------



## reflex99

mah baby


----------



## catalan

Any reason you chose that board over the other msi models reflex?


----------



## reflex99

Frys had the C45, GD55, and GD65.

The C45 was $140

The GD55 was $160

and the GD65 was $185 i think.

The GD65 showed very little benefit over the GD55, the only advatage it has, was the heatpipe, and better vcheck thingies.

I was going to get the C45, but my mom guilt tripped me into the GD55.

Me-"I think im gonna get the C45"
mom-"but the GD55 is only $20 more, and it has more of those slot thingies"
me-"dammit you win again"


----------



## Outcasst

Have MSI fixed their exploding motherboards?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11785132*
> $160+9.250%tax


That's not a bad price at all? How many phase power?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11785499*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mah baby


Open her up and take some more pics


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11785570*
> Have MSI fixed their exploding motherboards?


This board has enough phases to support highend CPUs, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11785576*
> That's not a bad price at all? How many phase power?


I think it is 6+2 or 6+1.

I am going to do an unboxing vid, so i haven't opened it yet.

I might drive to MC tommorow and see what they have CPU wise


----------



## Durandal1707

Can someone tell me what differences there will be by getting memory with higher frequency's? Will there be any performance gain?

As of right now Im looking to get a 2500K and the UD4 MB with 6GB of ram with the H70 and OC it to ~4.5-4.7GHZ. Will get add another 5870 in 6 months for greater performance


----------



## catalan

Lol w/ msi vrm history i wouldve went w/ the 65 for the heatpipe


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11785619*
> Lol w/ msi vrm history i wouldve went w/ the 65 for the heatpipe


heatpipes on VRM heatsinks do not help much since they do not increase surface area, they only help share the load.

Fires only occur on boards with weak 4 Phase designs.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11785613*
> Can someone tell me what differences there will be by getting memory with higher frequency's? Will there be any performance gain?
> 
> As of right now Im looking to get a 2500K and the UD4 MB with 6GB of ram with the H70 and OC it to ~4.5-4.7GHZ. Will get add another 5870 in 6 months for greater performance


Sb supports dual channel you going with 2x1gb and 2x2gb?


----------



## Romo

Got a 2600k, but no Mobo yet


----------



## Outcasst

Why are MSI only using 6 phase when Gigabyte are using 20+? What's the deal with that?


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11785634*
> heatpipes on VRM heatsinks do not help much since they do not increase surface area, they only help share the load.
> 
> Fires only occur on boards with weak 4 Phase designs.


Yeah, but knowing the history i prob wouldve forked out the extra money if i was looking at the boards at frys. I have a msi 890gxm-g65 w/ no problems but im only using a x3 740be in it


----------



## dev1ance

Oh golly gee...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11785613*
> Can someone tell me what differences there will be by getting memory with higher frequency's? Will there be any performance gain?
> 
> As of right now Im looking to get a 2500K and the UD4 MB with 6GB of ram with the H70 and OC it to ~4.5-4.7GHZ. Will get add another 5870 in 6 months for greater performance


You want the fastest memory you can afford. I still think DDR3 2000 will be the sweet spot with Sandy Bridge

DDR3 1240 :










DDR3 1654










DDR3 2096










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romo;11785679*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 2600k, but no Mobo yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11785708*
> Oh golly gee...


Very nice


----------



## Oupavoc

Should have added not upgrading in the poll. From everything ive read, i dont see this as an upgrade to me to be honest. Waiting for ivy bridge here


----------



## Rust1d?

Where are you guys getting your 2600k's? Ebay?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11785909*
> Where are you guys getting your 2600k's? Ebay?


Have to be a member of OCN's Secret Society to get one before release.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romo;11785679*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 2600k, but no Mobo yet


:O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11785684*
> Why are MSI only using 6 phase when Gigabyte are using 20+? What's the deal with that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11785698*
> Yeah, but knowing the history i prob wouldve forked out the extra money if i was looking at the boards at frys. I have a msi 890gxm-g65 w/ no problems but im only using a x3 740be in it


giga uses 24, but only 12 are ever on at a time. and this is on their highest end board

MSI hasn't released their GD80 or BigBang Marshall yet, which are slated to be the high end, and will probably have 8 phase on the GD80, and 12 on the Marshal


----------



## Romo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11785909*
> Where are you guys getting your 2600k's? Ebay?


I know some people who know some people who robbed some people







Starsky and Hutch quotes aside, local shop hooked me up


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11785708*
> Oh golly gee...


Nice... Efi bios


----------



## Rust1d?

I am hoping MC carries them on release day for a price lower than retail. Also, what do you guys think of these to match with the 2600k?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407


----------



## catalan

Im not knocking your decision especially if that was the only diff of the boards. It wouldve just been in the back of my mind if i was at frys looking at rhe boards.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11785979*
> I am hoping MC carries them on release day for a price lower than retail. Also, what do you guys think of these to match with the 2600k?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407


Those would be fine


----------



## ____

I can't wait to upgrade. I'll need to get one of everything, as I'm coming from a laptop. Expect lots of questions about mobos and RAM, especially.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11786125*
> Im not knocking your decision especially if that was the only diff of the boards. It wouldve just been in the back of my mind if i was at frys looking at rhe boards.


It's cool, I didn't really pick up that you were trying to knock my decision, so no harm done.

(my amazing social skills right there)

If anyone happens to have a 2500K, lmk, I want one


----------



## catalan

^
Lmk too, whoever got a 2500k in the states.


----------



## reflex99

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/898815-sandy-bridge-1155-club.html#post11786331

We have a club


----------



## Rookie1337

Sure are a lot of traitors.









Who would go 1366 to this? I thought intel specifically designed this series to be in no way competitive with the 1366 platform.

PS:I'm not jumping ship. That kind of pricing and the performance is rather superfluous right now.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337;11786352*
> Sure are a lot of traitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would go 1366 to this? I thought intel specifically designed this series to be in no way competitive with the 1366 platform.


ppl with no life and too much money like me


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11786160*
> Those would be fine


Would there be much of a difference between the 2000 and 1600? Aside from about $60?


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11786359*
> ppl with no life and too much money like me


LOL. If only I had a money tree.









What I really meant was in terms of their only computer. IE they only have one desktop which is 1366 now and then drop down to only having 1155? And does anyone else notice how the socket numbers are easy to remember now? They roll off the tongue...except 1156. A very bad year.









PS: I think I'll wait until socket 1337 before going back to Intel. But only if that socket is truly 1337.


----------



## OC Maximus

All these boards makes me wanna order one tomorrow......................

Where's the best place in the states to order a Gigabyte P67 board?

OCM


----------



## dan7532

Where can I find a list of all the SLI-capable P67 mobos?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11786803*
> Where can I find a list of all the SLI-capable P67 mobos?


um, not sure.

Mine is SLI compatible though


----------



## catalan

Ud4 is sli compatible


----------



## dude120

Well I already upgraded from regular 1366....I wonder if that counts


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120;11787687*
> Well I already upgraded from regular 1366....I wonder if that counts


you should come back to the eGO forum sometime.

We are bored without you


----------



## reflex99

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQd6FUEhux8[/ame]

not being under any sort of NDA is fun


----------



## OC Maximus

Thanks for the video, watching now









OCM


----------



## reflex99

Sorry about my voice, I cannot synthesize excitement.


----------



## SimpleTech

Thanks for the video reflex99! You sounded fine (probably all of the holiday joy this weekend







).

I really hope MSI comes out with a higher end board otherwise I'm leaning towards the Gigabyte P67A-UD5.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11788157*
> Thanks for the video reflex99! You sounded fine (probably all of the holiday joy this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I really hope MSI comes out with a higher end board otherwise I'm leaning towards the Gigabyte P67A-UD5.


Lol

MSI has 2 highend boards planned

P67-GD80, and the Big Bang Marshal.


----------



## ilam3d

That was a pretty cool overview, i liked it







Waiting for the "review"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11788157*
> Thanks for the video reflex99! You sounded fine (probably all of the holiday joy this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I really hope MSI comes out with a higher end board otherwise I'm leaning towards the Gigabyte P67A-UD5.


Why would you buy the UD5 over the UD4?
AFAIK, the UD5 has no substantial differences other than an useless heat sink, and an extra PCI-E that will probably run @ x1... Oh, and a price premium!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11788179*
> That was a pretty cool overview, i liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the "review"


send me a proc, and i will do it.

seriously though, i will buy a proc if you have one


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11788172*
> Lol
> 
> MSI has 2 highend boards planned
> 
> P67-GD80, and the Big Bang Marshal.


O_O, I'm surprised those haven't been previewed as much as the others. Probably still in development.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11788179*
> Why would you buy the GD5 over the GD4?
> AFAIK, the GD5 has no substantial differences other than an useless heatsink, and an extra PCI-E that will probably run @ x1... Oh, and a price premium!


You mean UD4 and UD5? I'm going to wait for a few user reviews. The extra phases on the UD5 is the main reason why I'm interested.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11788242*
> O_O, I'm surprised those haven't been previewed as much as the others. Probably still in development.
> 
> You mean UD4 and UD5? I'm going to wait for a few user reviews. The extra phases on the UD5 is the main reason why I'm interested.


they are still under dev. The ones planned for SB launch are the C43, C45, aswell as all the ones mentioned in my video.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11788278*
> they are still under dev. The ones planned for SB launch are the C43, C45, aswell as all the ones mentioned in my video.


Yeah.

Oh, I know in the video you weren't quite too sure what the differences between the P67A, P67S, and other models. I found a link that kind of goes over the naming convention. Another link


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11788438*
> Yeah.
> 
> Oh, I know in the video you weren't quite too sure what the differences between the P67A, P67S, and other models. I found a link that kind of goes over the naming convention. Another link


still doesnt tell us what the S means though.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11788478*
> still doesnt tell us what the S means though.


The *-S* means that it lacks USB 3.0.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11788523*
> The *-S* means that it lacks USB 3.0.


ah

That would make sense i guess.

The A isnt very consistent.

With this series it means CrossFireX support, on the P55 boards, it meant USB3/Sata6


----------



## ilam3d

I did a Google search for most "mainstream" boards that are sli-capable and found stores that claim to have them on stock for sale, i don't know about the credibility of these stores though.

What shocked me was that i expected the boards to hover around the 150's (probably max out at ~180), but they're priced at 190+. Now i hope these are "black market" prices and see lower prices in january.

No way i'm paying 200$ for an UD4.

Example


----------



## reflex99

I got mine for $160+tax.

I think i did pretty well there.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11786455*
> Would there be much of a difference between the 2000 and 1600? Aside from about $60?


YES. There's a huge difference between DDR3 1600 and 2000 bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11786661*
> All these boards makes me wanna order one tomorrow......................
> 
> Where's the best place in the states to order a Gigabyte P67 board?
> 
> OCM


Provantage.

UD3 - 113.56
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud3~7GIGB098.htm

UD4 - 172.91
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud4~7GIGB096.htm

UD5 - 239.71
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud5~7GIGB095.htm

UD7 - 308.35
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud7~7GIGB094.htm


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11789323*
> YES. There's a huge difference between DDR3 1600 and 2000 bro
> 
> Provantage.
> 
> UD3 - 113.56
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud3~7GIGB098.htm
> 
> UD4 - 172.91
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud4~7GIGB096.htm
> 
> UD5 - 239.71
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud5~7GIGB095.htm
> 
> UD7 - 308.35
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud7~7GIGB094.htm


any chance you could hook me up with an unlocked CPU?

BTW, DDR2000 is really hard to run on this board..

How does ram work on SB? since the Blk is stuck do you just have infnite multi's on ram?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789335*
> any chance you could hook me up with an unlocked CPU?
> 
> BTW, DDR2000 is really hard to run on this board..
> 
> How does ram work on SB? since the Blk is stuck do you just have infnite multi's on ram?


There are memory multipliers bro


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11789357*
> There are memory multipliers bro


you should add yourself to the club

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/898815-sandy-bridge-1155-club.html


----------



## Jean-Luc

Amazon.com has the UD3/UD4/UD5 for sale

UD3 - 146.41

  Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD3 Motherboard: Electronics
UD4 - 206.37
  Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics
UD5 - 267.08
  Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics


----------



## koven

where's the asus p55's lol


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11790091*
> Amazon.com has the UD3/UD4/UD5 for sale
> 
> UD3 - 146.41
> Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD3 Motherboard: Electronics
> 
> UD4 - 206.37
> Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics
> 
> UD5 - 267.08
> Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics


But I don't need a board, I need an i5


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11790116*
> But I don't need a board, I need an i5


Have a feeling Newegg will be rolling out the P67 boards today.. PLEASE have the Maximus IV


----------



## dev1ance

Anyone else run wPrime 1024?

At 4.2GHz and with wPrime 1024M -> 204.343 secs.

Compared to compiled scores elsewhere:

Four cores (Core i7):
1.dejo - 2m 24.359s - I7 920 @ 5250 [email protected] 9-9-9-24 (Dry Ice)
2.SamSaveMax - 2m 52.209s - i7 930 @ 4448.4MHz - DDR3 @ 847MHz/8-9-7-22 1T (AIR)
3.Woomack - 2min 56 sec 764ms - Core i7 920 @ 4404MHz - DDR3 [email protected] 838MHz/7-6-5-18 1T ( H2O )
4.Troy - 3m 4.801s - Corei7 [email protected] - [email protected] 8-8-8-24 (water)
5.GoD_tattoo - 3min 08 sec 619ms - Core i7 860 @ 4179mhz - 570mhz/8-7-7-19, Air
6.redduc900 - 3min 10sec 420ms - i7 860 @ 4103.2MHz - [email protected] 9-11-9-28. (AIR)
7.bda1967 - 3m 12.970s - i7 920 @ 4000Mhz - [email protected] 9-9-9-24. (AIR)









Anyone else got a longer list? Btw...EFI BIOs is absolutely amazing to use. The UI is just great with mouse input and is a great sight for sore eyes away from the blue BIOs screens.


----------



## Boyboyd

Hurry up already, lol.

A 2600k is my late christmas present, and i want to make my old PC into a file server.


----------



## danitgeek

Any words from evga about p67 motherboards?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danitgeek*


Any words from evga about motherboards?


Nothing around google shopping yet


----------



## Outcasst

It sucks that Gigabyte aren't using EFI BIOS







I was really looking forward to checking it out. I would get another board with it, but I had my heart set on the UD5/UD7

Also, am i going to see an improvement in system responsiveness and speed with 1600MHz vs 2000MHz RAM in say, video editing? Or is it only noticeable in benchmarking scenarios?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm so anxious for this stuff to come on Newegg already. I don't see the point in Intel waiting to release it if they clearly have plenty ready to go.

I as well would love the new EFI BIOS, so I might go with an Asus board. On the other hand, Gigabyte's quality is unmatched, so I may forget about EFI and just stick with them.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


It sucks that Gigabyte aren't using EFI BIOS







I was really looking forward to checking it out. I would get another board with it, but I had my heart set on the UD5/UD7

Also, am i going to see an improvement in system responsiveness and speed with 1600MHz vs 2000MHz RAM in say, video editing? Or is it only noticeable in benchmarking scenarios?


System feels a lot more responsive at 2000 then at 1600


----------



## Jean-Luc

It seems the ASRock P67 boards will have the UEFI Bios. Very nice

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.as...Specifications
http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.as...P67%20Extreme4

ASRock P67 Extreme 4 - 160.93
http://alrightdeals.com/Item.htm?Id=...0___MB-P67-EX4


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


System feels a lot more responsive at 2000 then at 1600


You got your 2600 up and running then or are you still waiting on the mail?


----------



## Outcasst

Very nice from ASRock. Looks like 20 Phase power, too?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


You got your 2600 up and running then or are you still waiting on the mail?


Should be here today









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Very nice from ASRock. Looks like 20 Phase power, too?


Believe 16+2


----------



## Jean-Luc

Anyone else bored with EVGA?


----------



## Rust1d?

How are the ASRock boards? I only have used Gigabyte and Asus.


----------



## Outcasst

That EVGA board looks like no effort has been put in at all.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


How are the ASRock boards? I only have used Gigabyte and Asus.


ASRock is owned by Asus so they've gotten a lot better


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Not bad, I may consider an ASRock board depending on how the prices are between Gigabyte/Asus/ASRock.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Provantage.

UD3 - 113.56
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-t...3~7GIGB098.htm

UD4 - 172.91
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-t...4~7GIGB096.htm

UD5 - 239.71
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-t...5~7GIGB095.htm

UD7 - 308.35
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-t...7~7GIGB094.htm


Thanks bro,

OCM


----------



## Photograph

No upgrades for me this time round, my 1156 and 775 machines are still A-OK and do all I ask without issue.


----------



## ilam3d

AsRock Boards

They seem cool, and support SLI/CrossFIRE. They're also cheap. (specially, the Extreme 4), But the power phase is only v8+2... Compared to most boards offering 14Plus. Will that be enough to hit ~4.7 on a 2500K?


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Anyone else bored with EVGA?












































I think i found my spaceship in the middle of the evga board.

i dont think they cared much about sandy bridge im hoping they will come out with better boards.


----------



## dude120

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


That EVGA board looks like no effort has been put in at all.


The classified version that evga leaked a picture of looked marginally better. On this board I'd tend to agree, except that no matter how ugly the board its probably in reality a really good board. I've been impressed by the few EVGA boards I've had so far.


----------



## Eaglake

I want to ask.
Will this setup be a much of performance upgrade compared to current setup?
I'm thinking to get
Intel 2600k
ASUS Sabertooth P67 (what could you suggest)
Mushkin 4Gb dd3 996960
don't know what gpu
Corsair 750W psu or 650W modular
I'm using pc for video rendering, gaming, might set up later some servers on new machine
maby you could suggest something different in this setup?


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I want to ask.
Will this setup be a much of performance upgrade compared to current setup?
I'm thinking to get
Intel 2600k
ASUS Sabertooth P67 (what could you suggest)
Mushkin 4Gb dd3 996960
don't know what gpu
Corsair 750W psu or 650W modular
I'm using pc for video rendering, gaming, might set up later some servers on new machine
maby you could suggest something different in this setup?


Yes, it will be an extreme upgrade.


----------



## Rust1d?

I'm most likely going with Gigabyte...what is the major difference between the UD5 and UD4? The UD4 is looking to be in my price range.


----------



## fliq

It'd be nice if newegg got some of the boards/cpu's in stock


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


It'd be nice if newegg got some of the boards/cpu's in stock










They already have stock. The nda just prohibits displaying them


----------



## ARavenousChimp

I'd like to vote in the poll for the fact I'm coming from 775, but it's not an option. This is discrimination ! (just kidding). Hoping to replace my core 2 quad with a 2600k. that'd be nice.


----------



## reflex99

You Tube  



 
have another video


----------



## danitgeek

I found couple of uk websites which have prices some product are in stock:

These are from a website called rebel gadgets which has them in stock and they do ship worldwide.

Asus P8P67 Pro £139.99
















http://rebelgadgets.com/product/410/asus-p8p67-pro-intel-p67-socket-1155-atx-motherboard.html

Intel® Core™ i5-2400 £145.00
http://rebelgadgets.com/product/449/intel-core-i5-2400-sandy-bridge-lga1155-processor.html
Intel® Core™ i7-2600 £222.00
http://rebelgadgets.com/product/450/intel-core-i7-2600-sandy-bridge-lga1155-processor.html

hope this help

edit:
i called the rebel gadgets and they said it was a pre-order but i hope it help if you wanted just to see some prices i will try finding some other uk sellers..


----------



## dan+e

I'll be upgrading as well. My C2D has fully served me but its time is over.


----------



## Adrev

Killer news for UK folk!!!

This is where I ordered my i5 2500K from. They've had some lower end ASUS P67 boards listed for a while now but I have just noticed these two go up today!

SABERTOOTH - http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?prodID=B547445 - £155.90 inc. VAT
MAXIMUS IV EXTREME - http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?prodID=B547448 - £271.70 inc. VAT

Don't think I can stretch to the Maximus but the Sabertooth is VERY well priced.
For me its either going to be the UD4 or the Sabertooth. Hmmm...


----------



## Adrev

SCAN.co.uk also has the Gigabyte UD3 listed at £106.36 which should mean the UD4 will be competing with the Sabertooth in price range for around £150 IMO.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/09-01-2011-gigabyte-ga-p67a-ud3-motherboard


----------



## reflex99

gahhhh i need a cpu.....

If you have anything "K" let me know...


----------



## Blostorm

I got a couple PM's about my board and CPU. I might jump on the 2500k and go for the real pewpew, ivy bridge with the "i7" of the ivy bridge ? The 1055t was a really nice chip to me


----------



## enri95

Is it better to go with 2500k and a ~$200 mobo , or with 2600k and ~$100 mobo(ud3)???

I always buy cheap mobos, maybe it's time for a change??? what do you guys think??


----------



## Boyboyd

I, personally, always buy cheap mobos too. So long as it overclocks enough and has enough SATA ports i'm happy.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11794294*
> Is it better to go with 2500k and a ~$200 mobo , or with 2600k and ~$100 mobo(ud3)???
> 
> I always buy cheap mobos, maybe it's time for a change??? what do you guys think??


2500K

Unless you desperately need hyperthreading


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11794325*
> 2500K
> 
> Unless you desperately need hyperthreading


and more cache.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11794344*
> and more cache.


not worth $100 though.

and all the Motherboards in the $100 range are pretty bad.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11794400*
> not worth $100 though.
> 
> and all the Motherboards in the $100 range are pretty bad.


would I be able to overclock 2600k in p67 ud3 or in a similar board in that price range?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11794453*
> would I be able to overclock 2600k in p67 ud3 or in a similar board in that price range?


yes, but why do you need the i7?

You could overclock the 2500K better on a $180ish board


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11794524*
> yes, but why do you need the i7?
> 
> You could overclock the 2500K better on a $180ish board


i do lots of 3d rendering and video editing... gaming is not important to me , but i do game sometimes.

I like to have a less oc'ed cpu but faster than a slower but more oc ... I just wanna be safe







and I'm noob at oc'ing.


----------



## reflex99

Then go with the i7. Rendering seems to benefit from HT.


----------



## decimator

Personally, I always go for a high-end mobo if I can. You get what you pay for with them, like Gigabyte's 2 oz. of copper in the PCB, extra power phases, and MOSFET cooling.


----------



## Outcasst

Will the Sabertooth have EFI?

How many Phases?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11794702*
> Will the Sabertooth have EFI?
> 
> How many Phases?


I belive all ASUS motherboards will have EFI

It apprears to have either 6 or 8 on the CPU. Damn tactical vest

My best guess is 8+2. I see 10 chokes, which is typical of 8+2 design


----------



## Outcasst

Oh man... Really want the UD5 but the lack of EFI sickens me!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11794763*
> Oh man... Really want the UD5 but the lack of EFI sickens me!


It has "future support" for EFI, so they will probably implement it at some point.

On that note, I will be playing games in my BIOS while all the Gigabyte suckers stare at a blue screen


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11794790*
> It has "future support" for EFI, so they will probably implement it at some point.
> 
> On that note, I will be playing games in my BIOS while all the Gigabyte suckers stare at a blue screen


"Future support"? Does that mean there is an EFI chip on the boards? Im not sure how EFI works.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11794839*
> "Future support"? Does that mean there is an EFI chip on the boards? Im not sure how EFI works.


I am not sure, but probably.

My board has a funky chip that i have never seen before, which i belive is the EFI thing


----------



## fliq

So is January 9th the release day?!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11795094*
> So is January 9th the release day?!


probably, but Jan 6 seems more likely


----------



## OC Maximus

Pulled the trigger on a UD5 from Provantage. Should be here in a couple days. Not sure what Egg prices will be but got this board for $239 before the price went up to $252 today







It'll be my initial 1155 learning board before I move onto M4F when it comes out. Now all I need are a couple K CPUs









OCM


----------



## reflex99

GL with that board.

Any reason you got the UD5 over the UD4?


----------



## OC Maximus

I need a board to bench on not install in a case. UD5 seems good bench on plus it has onboard Power, Reset and COMS buttons. UD5 seems to fit my needs for now..............

OCM


----------



## reflex99

how does a board have juice?


----------



## OC Maximus

lol, a board that can take the juice I give it


----------



## reflex99

I really don't think that you would need more than 8 phases.....

These chips seem to max out at 5.7 which isnt going to need that much juice


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11796331*
> I really don't think that you would need more than 8 phases.....
> 
> These chips seem to max out at 5.7 which isnt going to need that much juice


More than 8 or so seems overkill...but I don't think Gigabyte would sell a 24-phase board and an 8 phase board unless there was a need on the high-end.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11796355*
> More than 8 or so seems overkill...but I don't think Gigabyte would sell a 24-phase board and an 8 phase board unless there was a need on the high-end.


The 24 phase board only ever has 12 active as a time

On 1 boot, it uses the first 12

when you boot again it will use the other 12

This helps the board last longer


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11796378*
> The 24 phase board only ever has 12 active as a time
> 
> On 1 boot, it uses the first 12
> 
> when you boot again it will use the other 12
> 
> This helps the board last longer


I wasn't aware of a problem with board longevity in the first place.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11796396*
> I wasn't aware of a problem with board longevity in the first place.


there isn't a problem

Giga just wants to have more marketing points


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11796402*
> there isn't a problem
> 
> Giga just wants to have more marketing points


Ah! Like those printer boxes that say "Prints on Paper!", "Has a Thing That Lights Up!", and "Has a Power Button!!"


----------



## OC Maximus

I'll be benching @ -70c so the tougher the board the better.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11796453*
> I'll be benching @ -70c so the tougher the board the better.
> 
> OCM


I am aware

P55-GD80 only has 8 phases, and it is one of the best 1156 overclocking boards.

Still don't think 16(?) CPU phases are necessary

Wait, if it the phasing is the same as the UD7, then only 8 of the phases are active at one time. Making it the same as the UD5.


----------



## Pauliesss

Still thinking which mobo I should take for 2600k and 2000Mhz RAM.









Tips please.


----------



## hellokittyonline2

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4 selling for $199
ASUS P8P67 selling for $169
ASUS P8P67 Pro selling for $199

from Canada computers

but ncix list the u4 for $317!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11796508*
> Still thinking which mobo I should take for 2600k and 2000Mhz RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips please.


UD4 seems to be a good all around board.

Or GD65

I have a GD55, and i would say that the 65 is worth the $10 or whatever


----------



## Outcasst

So really, the higher end boards just allow more PCI-E lanes? Would they give you a better chance of a higher clockspeed or is that mainly down to the chip itself?

I'm never going to have more than one GPU. Would it be pointless for me to go with the Maximus / UD5?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11796563*
> So really, the higher end boards just allow more PCI-E lanes? Would they give you a better chance of a higher clockspeed or is that mainly down to the chip itself?
> 
> I'm never going to have more than one GPU. Would it be pointless for me to go with the Maximus / UD5?


UD5 does not have NF200 chip, so it is still single x16 or dual 8x

I would go with the UD4.

Pretty much any board with 8+ phases and decent VRM cooling is going to OC the same


----------



## Pauliesss

Hm, but as far as I can see UD4 support "only" _DDR3 2133/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules_, so what happens when I install 2000Mhz(2x2GB) modules?


----------



## OC Maximus

20-24-50-100-1000 phases isn't why I bought the board. Just seems like a good solid board to bench on with the onboard buttons I want and that can take the abuse of sub zero temps but we will see.

OCM


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11796635*
> Hm, but as far as I can see UD4 support "only" _DDR3 2133/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules_, so what happens when I install 2000Mhz(2x2GB) modules?


I believe it defaults down to 1866 according to my Asus manual which addresses the same question (similarly for other RAM, defaults to next speed down i.e. 1800->1600)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11796635*
> Hm, but as far as I can see UD4 support "only" _DDR3 2133/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules_, so what happens when I install 2000Mhz(2x2GB) modules?


you run them at 2000MHz....

My X58 board supports only 800/1066/1333/1600, but 2000 runs fine


----------



## Breakbeat

I'm so over the wait = /
I wish someone somewhere would start releasing some comparison data or something to at least...


----------



## lightsout

So where the hell is Jean-Luc?? I thought he was getting his chip today. Was hoping to see some results.

Where you at dude lets see that thing in action!!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11797077*
> So where the hell is Jean-Luc?? I thought he was getting his chip today. Was hoping to see some results.
> 
> Where you at dude lets see that thing in action!!


he has had it since friday.

He is under some sort of nda though


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11797091*
> he has had it since friday.
> 
> He is under some sort of nda though


He had the motherboard, but I thought he was getting the CPU today...in which case he's probably conducting surgery as we speak.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11797108*
> He had the motherboard, but I thought he was getting the CPU today...in which case he's probably conducting surgery as we speak.


he has had the CPU since friday.

We speak outside of this thread


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11797139*
> he has had the CPU since friday.
> 
> We speak outside of this thread


How did he get looped into the NDA though? I thought he got his parts retail, or at least sort-of retail.


----------



## Iching

The chip is getting beamed from Vulcan.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11797158*
> How did he get looped into the NDA though? I thought he got his parts retail, or at least sort-of retail.


He doesn't want to screw over his supplier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11797161*
> The chip is getting beamed from Vulcan.


this


----------



## Diplo

hm, any point to upgrade from an [email protected] on rampage II extreme with 6Gb ram to i7-2600k , "midrange" asus board like p8p67D (deluxe/pro) with 8 gb ram?

5ghz+ under water for the 2600k, right?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diplo;11797177*
> hm, any point to upgrade from an [email protected] on rampage II extreme with 6Gb ram to i7-2600k , "midrange" asus board like p8p67D (deluxe/pro) with 8 gb ram?
> 
> 5ghz+ under water for the 2600k, right?


The official word is that SB kicks 1366 ass. (see sig)

5GHz on water should be easy for 24/7


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11797186*
> 5GHz on water should be easy for 24/7


Eh...Read this posting:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/898328-core-i7-950-vs-core-i7.html#post11797007


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11797217*
> Eh...Read this posting:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/898328-core-i7-950-vs-core-i7.html#post11797007


eh, It should be fine.

i have hear that 5 is possible with something like 1.47v


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> The official word is that SB kicks 1366 ass. (see sig)


You must have information that no one else does! I have not seen nor heard anything about any significant advantage just some marketing material (benches) from Intel. 1366 goes up to Gulftown you know!

The official word is 2600k and I7-950 are neck and neck until proven otherwise. We should get some real unbiased benches in the next couple of weeks.

If they look good enough, I will replace my third PC, Athlon II X4 3.6Ghz, with a 2500K just to have something to play with.


----------



## catalan

hmm asrock's price for the extreme4 seems pretty tempting. especially since it supports sli/cfx and efi bios


----------



## toyz72

quick question? does the k after the 2600 and 2500 stand for hyperthreading?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72;11797646*
> quick question? does the k after the 2600 and 2500 stand for hyperthreading?


No it means that the multiplier is unlocked. Sandybridge has basically elimanted all other forms of OC'ing except the multiplier. If you want to OC, you need a K-edition.


----------



## decimator

5 GHz on air 24/7...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11797373*
> You must have information that no one else does! I have not seen nor heard anything about any significant advantage just some marketing material (benches) from Intel. 1366 goes up to Gulftown you know!
> 
> The official word is 2600k and I7-950 are neck and neck until proven otherwise. We should get some real unbiased benches in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> If they look good enough, I will replace my third PC, Athlon II X4 3.6Ghz, with a 2500K just to have something to play with.


ok, yea the gulftown is faster, but that represents a very small margin of 1366.

So we kick a majority of 1366 ass


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimate;11797698*
> We still don't know where the multi's for the non-k CPU's are capped at. I'd like to find out before I drop any money on Sandy Bridge.


Between clamping down on OCing, and Intel having the ability to remotely brick my CPU...I've basically already decided to just get a 1366 on the cheap.


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72;11797646*
> quick question? does the k after the 2600 and 2500 stand for hyperthreading?


The k stands for unlocked multiplier. i7 has hypertheading, i5 does not.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11797726*
> Between clamping down on OCing, and Intel having the ability to remotely brick my CPU...I've basically already decided to just get a 1366 on the cheap.


They don't have the ability to do that. The anti-theft thing has been misread...


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11797737*
> They don't have the ability to do that. The anti-theft thing has been misread...


Maybe, but I've heard tales of people's personal phones bricked by corporate kill-switches by accident due to typing in the wrong number. You make something like that, and it is basically a giant security exploit. I don't want anything of it.


----------



## reflex99

I think youmad that i5 2500k destroys phenom X6 at the same price


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11797786*
> I think youmad that i5 2500k destroys phenom X6 at the same price


My x6 is going in my brother's machine that needs the horsepower. He'll need Ivy for work when it comes-but that is over a year away. He's still using a Wolfdale. It is his XMas basically.


----------



## reflex99

http://pcchoice.com/Scripts/WebCatalog/GeneralStore/StoreHome.html?cart=128129256281057&CustID=CustID&username=&password=

Search 2500K here, scroll down a bit, and you should see it.

Do you guys think this is legit?


----------



## catalan

check em on reselleratings.com


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11797786*
> I think youmad that i5 2500k destroys phenom X6 at the same price


Yeah, but I, as I know a lot of others on OCN did, happened to buy my X6 setup more than 6 months ago







. I got my money's worth out of this setup. New tech beats old tech. I had no idea...


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11797847*
> http://pcchoice.com/Scripts/WebCatalog/GeneralStore/StoreHome.html?cart=128129256281057&CustID=CustID&username=&password=
> 
> Search 2500K here, scroll down a bit, and you should see it.
> 
> Do you guys think this is legit?


Smells too sleezy 1995-era HTML scamish for my nose.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11797881*
> Smells too sleezy 1995-era HTML scamish for my nose.


ima call them tomorrow and try to get some info.

Worst come to worst, i buy a prepaid credicard, and dispute it if it is fake.


----------



## 77Pat

Looks like Beach Audio has some boards in stock http://search.beachaudio.com/search?ts=mv2&wc=&w=intel+p67

Probably going to buy the gigabyte ud3p/ud4 or one of the Asus boards.


----------



## reflex99

http://hardwaredoken.dyndns.org/blog/?p=131

I posted some more pics.

Wordpress is being stupid, and cuts off some of the picture though. Working on fixing that


----------



## reflex99

http://www.amazon.fr/Processeur-Intel-2500K-LGA1155-Socket/dp/B004FA8NX2]Processeur - 1 x Intel Core i5 2500K / 3.3 GHz - LGA1155 Socket - L3 6 Mo - Box: Amazon.fr: Informatique[/URL]

i5 2500K listed on amazon France


----------



## Iching

Those LGA1155 boards look rather spartan. None of them is aesthetically pleasing as Asus Maximus Formula III 1156. Pleas post some sexy looking boards.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

So lets talk about this EFI stuff. Is this just essentially a fancy bios? Or is this a real-deal bios of the future that will reduce boot times. I remember reading somewhere that one of the biggest slowdowns in boot times is traditional bios, will EFI help break that barrier, or is it just a pretty new UI?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11799179*
> Those LGA1155 boards look rather spartan. None of them is aesthetically pleasing as Asus Maximus Formula III 1156. Pleas post some sexy looking boards.


I think my board is pretty visually appealing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQd6FUEhux8[/ame]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11799211*
> So lets talk about this EFI stuff. Is this just essentially a fancy bios? Or is this a real-deal bios of the future that will reduce boot times. I remember reading somewhere that one of the biggest slowdowns in boot times is traditional bios, will EFI help break that barrier, or is it just a pretty new UI?


It is in no way related to BIOS at all. It is a whole new thing.

It takes much less time to post than BIOS does, and allows for a GUI within it.

It also allows for 3TB+ drives to be used as boot disks

Macs use UEFI, which is why they boot so fast.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11799353*
> I think my board is pretty visually appealing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQd6FUEhux8
> 
> It is in no way related to BIOS at all. It is a whole new thing.
> 
> It takes much less time to post than BIOS does, and allows for a GUI within it.
> 
> It also allows for 3TB+ drives to be used as boot disks
> 
> Macs use UEFI, which is why they boot so fast.


I tlooks just fine.







Maximus has nice shiny lights. I want these since my second rig will on my desk. I want to peak through the side window and look at my gorgeous board.


----------



## ____

Asus P8P67 Deluxe.... mmmmm


----------



## 77Pat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11799353*
> It is in no way related to BIOS at all. It is a whole new thing.
> 
> It takes much less time to post than BIOS does, and allows for a GUI within it.
> 
> It also allows for 3TB+ drives to be used as boot disks
> 
> Macs use UEFI, which is why they boot so fast.


Might have to give Asus a little more consideration then. Although Gigabyte has the ability to implement it in the future.


----------



## reflex99

*Cough* MSI also uses UEFI *cough*

man, i think i need some cough medicine


----------



## Chalupa

I'm thinking about going these ripjaws - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231419

Cheap and effective. Are these good for an overclocked Sandy Bridge system?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11799904*
> I'm thinking about going these ripjaws - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231419
> 
> Cheap and effective. Are these good for an overclocked Sandy Bridge system?


they are fine.

I would probably save some money, and get the 1600MHz, 7-8-7-24 kit


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11797532*
> hmm asrock's price for the extreme4 seems pretty tempting. especially since it supports sli/cfx and efi bios


ASRock looks great at first glance, feature packed, good price. But they have no warranty. NO WARRANTY. Nothing. NADA.

No way i'm buying from a brand with no warranty.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


ASRock looks great at first glance, feature packed, good price. But they have no warranty. NO WARRANTY. Nothing. NADA.

No way i'm buying from a brand with no warranty.


they have a 1 year warranty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newegg*

Manufacturer Warranty
Parts
1 year limited
Labor
1 year limited


----------



## Not A Good Idea

msi bios

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC05K5YjHqo[/ame]

asus bios

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhzHPnM-2k[/ame]


----------



## Wubby

Stopped by the local computer store just to see if they had any info of when I can expect to see these chips show up in Japan (and prices if they had any) but they didn't even know Sandy Bridge was coming. -_-

Though they did have the i7 950 on sale for 250.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


msi bios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC05K5YjHqo

asus bios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhzHPnM-2k


O my, MSI sucks.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


they have a 1 year warranty



Quote:



Guaranty & Warranty

AUTHORIZED DISTRIBUTOR ONLY Manufacturer's warranty will be null and void if products are modified, damaged or otherwise tampered with, for example, the outer case is opened or additional optional parts/components are installed/removed.
Other than the aforementioned Manufacturer's warranty, there are no warranties, expressed or implied, which extend beyond the description of the face hereof, including any warranties of fitness for a particular purpose and merchantability.


Source


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


Source


exactly what i said

They have a warranty

Like with most brands, if you damage or modify the board, then you aren't covered.

the second part is just covering their asses, so you don't try to say they killed your i7


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


msi bios
asus bios


That MSI BIOS was truly disappointing... I'd rather go with the good old blue screen than that horrible interface. They decided to save a buck or two, eh? Honestly, it looks like the old BIOS with a half-assed interface- and a bad one at that-. It is simply horrible.

ASUS is good though.


----------



## SimpleTech

I actually liked the MSI interface more than the Asus.


----------



## OC Maximus

Asus UEFI = A+
MSI UEFI = What the heck?
Gigabyte UEFI = Where you at?

OCM


----------



## reflex99

The MSI one has games......

And be gentle on them, this is the first implementation of UEFI for them.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


The MSI one has games......

And be gentle on them, this is the first implementation of UEFI for them.


Thankfully MSI and Gigabyte release more BIOS updates than Asus. One reason I steer away from them.


----------



## ____

MSI went all retro


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


MSI went all retro


I really don't care how it looks as long as it works


----------



## Jean-Luc

Holy Crap guys. When i last looked at this thread yesterday we maybe had 825 posts.. NOW 945? We're going to break a thousand today.. Whoohoo.

Let me just started off by saying there will be no 2600K results. I know.. I know you want to know but i was asked by the guy who hooked me up with getting the processor to hold off until the NDA expires. Let me just say that i have results.. Lots of results and everyone going 2500K/2600K is going to be VERY happy.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Holy Crap guys. When i last looked at this thread yesterday we maybe had 825 posts.. NOW 945? We're going to break a thousand today.. Whoohoo.

Let me just started off by saying there will be no 2600K results. I know.. I know you want to know but i was asked by the guy who hooked me up with getting the processor to hold off until the NDA expires. Let me just say that i have results.. Lots of results and everyone going 2500K/2600K is going to be VERY happy.


I MISSED YOU SO MUCH!







:

you don't know what it was like without you.

btw, the 1366asskicking club got a bunch more ppl


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I MISSED YOU SO MUCH!







:

you don't know what it was like without you.

btw, the 1366asskicking club got a bunch more ppl


Hahaha Aww i missed you too.









I was exhausted after work yesterday and i went for a nap and just woke up now.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Holy Crap guys. When i last looked at this thread yesterday we maybe had 825 posts.. NOW 945? We're going to break a thousand today.. Whoohoo.

Let me just started off by saying there will be no 2600K results. I know.. I know you want to know but i was asked by the guy who hooked me up with getting the processor to hold off until the NDA expires. Let me just say that i have results.. Lots of results and everyone going 2500K/2600K is going to be VERY happy.


By very happy do you mean







,







or







?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


By very happy do you mean







,







or







?


he means:
1366--->>














<--1155


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Killer news for UK folk!!!

This is where I ordered my i5 2500K from. They've had some lower end ASUS P67 boards listed for a while now but I have just noticed these two go up today!

SABERTOOTH - http://www.lambda-tek.com/components...prodID=B547445 - Â£155.90 inc. VAT 
MAXIMUS IV EXTREME - http://www.lambda-tek.com/components...prodID=B547448 - Â£271.70 inc. VAT

Don't think I can stretch to the Maximus but the Sabertooth is VERY well priced. 
For me its either going to be the UD4 or the Sabertooth. Hmmm...


***!!!!!!!! That's like 400 dollars in USD for the Maximus.. Ohh Asus you'll be the death of me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


I got a couple PM's about my board and CPU. I might jump on the 2500k and go for the real pewpew, ivy bridge with the "i7" of the ivy bridge ? The 1055t was a really nice chip to me










X6 is a nice chip for the money.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Is it better to go with 2500k and a ~$200 mobo , or with 2600k and ~$100 mobo(ud3)???

I always buy cheap mobos, maybe it's time for a change??? what do you guys think??


I wouldn't cheap out on a mobo with an unlocked processor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


Still thinking which mobo I should take for 2600k and 2000Mhz RAM.









Tips please.










I highly suggest these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220464

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


How did he get looped into the NDA though? I thought he got his parts retail, or at least sort-of retail.


Skrip.. PM me and i'll go more into detail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


msi bios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC05K5YjHqo

asus bios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhzHPnM-2k


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


By very happy do you mean







,







or







?


Sin had posted results in the 2600K vs 950 thread that are totally opposite then what i have experienced. I must have gotten a "Friday" chip.


----------



## MisterClean

I really hope uefi does boot faster. With my ssd, the slowest part of booting up is thr motherboard doing it's thing. And With the advent of the next gen ssd I imagine windows boot times will get quicker. I need my instant gratification


----------



## reflex99

JEan, can you send me your 2600, so i can test it under dice.

I wanna see if what sin says it true. he says cold makes it worse


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


JEan, can you send me your 2600, so i can test it under dice.

I wanna see if what sin says it true. he says cold makes it worse


So you can send it back to me dead?


----------



## Ding Chavez

I'd hate to be totally obsessed with PC stuff! No, I'm only joking.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


So you can send it back to me dead?










I swear, no higher than 1.8 vcore


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez*


I'd hate to be totally obsessed with PC stuff! No, I'm only joking.


It could be worse


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


It could be worse










could be obsessed with


----------



## Wishmaker

Ivy Bridge


----------



## Ding Chavez

So Jean-Luc do you have an operational Sandy Bridge or what?
What FPS increase in games have you seen, you must know something???
Into fast cars too so I guess I split my interests up a bit.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez*


So Jean-Luc do you have an operational Sandy Bridge or what?
What FPS increase in games have you seen, you must know something???


he has a 2600K + UD7 as indicated in his sig

lucky little.................


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez*


So Jean-Luc do you have an operational Sandy Bridge or what?
What FPS increase in games have you seen, you must know something???
Into fast cars too so I guess I split my interests up a bit.


I know a lot actually







Sandy Bridge is about as easy to overclock as my 760 was and there is a very noticeable difference between the two. I only wish i had a 950 to compare it too.


----------



## catalan

so jean you said you recommend the ud4 over the ud5 since it doesnt have the 200 chip, are there any comparable boards to the ud4 you like? ive been looking at the asrock extreme4 you linked earlier since it still supports sli and is cheaper.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


so jean you said you recommend the ud4 over the ud5 since it doesnt have the 200 chip, are there any comparable boards to the ud4 you like? ive been looking at the asrock extreme4 you linked earlier since it still supports sli and is cheaper.


I'm liking the UD4 as well as the ASRock P67 Extreme4. Both are going to be about the same price and but the ASRock has the UEFI bios.


----------



## catalan

i like the color of the ud4 better, but it's almost $20 more than the asrock extreme4 for me


----------



## Wubby

Any opinions on the Asus P8P67 line of boards? The local store might have the ASrock but more than likely will have the Asus boards from day 1. I miss Newegg!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Well hello there....









http://www.pcchoice.com

Search "LGA 1155" And there they were... Cheapest SB is looking to be the Dual Core 2100 for 142.81


----------



## BizzareRide

So can the non-k Sandy Bridge parts over clock at all? I realize the K models will have unlocked multipliers but I've heard nothing about the base clock aside from the fact that other parts of the chipset will malfunction if you try and increase the base clock.

Recently someone mentioned that you could over clock the non-k model's base clock but couldn't get very far.(I even saw a CPU-Z shot of an i5-2400 over clock to 3.9Ghz, though I'm not sure how valid it was as the CPU-Z validation showed the i5-2400 as a 2 core, 2 thread part when its actually a quad).


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wubby*


Any opinions on the Asus P8P67 line of boards? The local store might have the ASrock but more than likely will have the Asus boards from day 1. I miss Newegg!


It's looking to be a very good lineup. Asus is always top notch


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Well hello there....









http://www.pcchoice.com

Search "LGA 1155" And there they were... Cheapest SB is looking to be the Dual Core 2100 for 142.81











i just wonder if that site is legit.


----------



## ph10m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


i just wonder if that site is legit.


even if it isn't, the prices are probably about right!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


i just wonder if that site is legit.


It's site is from the 90's but all the box numbers lineup perfectly from what intel is launching.

If i already didn't have a 2600K i'd order today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph10m*


even if it isn't, the prices are probably about right!



Exactly


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Well hello there....









http://www.pcchoice.com

Search "LGA 1155" And there they were... Cheapest SB is looking to be the Dual Core 2100 for 142.81











Will newegg have these same prices?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Will newegg have these same prices?










Probably be cheaper on newegg


----------



## Electroneng

Is the NDA different on some sites? Why can you find boards at several different sources but not at Newegg? My Athlon II needs to go.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Electroneng*   Is the NDA different on some sites? Why can you find boards at several different sources but not at Newegg? My Athlon II needs to go.  
Newegg is the biggest consumer retailer of computer parts in the US which is why they will have things up last. Elect.. Buy from Amazon.









UD3 - 146.99
  Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD3 Motherboard: Electronics
UD4 - 199.23
  Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics
UD5 - 270.20
  Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD5 Motherboard: Electronics
UD7 - 361.99
  Amazon.com: Intel P67 Atx Mb: Electronics


----------



## catalan

pcchoice.com

says the chips dont come w/ fans and from what i read the socket holes are different so i cant install my 212+


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


pcchoice.com

says the chips dont come w/ fans and from what i read the socket holes are different so i cant install my 212+










1156 and 1155 are the same spacing for heatsinks


----------



## Xeoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Newegg is the biggest consumer retailer of computer parts in the US which is why they will have things up last. Elect.. Buy from Amazon.









UD3 - 146.99
Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD3 Motherboard: Electronics

UD4 - 199.23
Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics

UD5 - 270.20
Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD5 Motherboard: Electronics

UD7 - 361.99
Amazon.com: Intel P67 Atx Mb: Electronics



Those prices are expensive compared to some other sites.


----------



## flopper

someone might make a artistic bios not sure what the limits are but some great space design would be great with falling stars and stuff.
Maybe a star trek one


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeoc*


Those prices are expensive compared to some other sites.


Agreed. I paid alittle over 300 bucks for my UD7


----------



## catalan

hmm if the spacing is the same might pull the trigger on the i5 2500k and ud4/extreme4 not sure if i want to wait to see if egg shows it lower though lol


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


hmm if the spacing is the same might pull the trigger on the i5 2500k and ud4/extreme4 not sure if i want to wait to see if egg shows it lower though lol


There's no point buying now unless you already have a processor on the way. Trust me. You don't want a P67 motherboard just sitting on your desk begging to be installed and not having a processor.


----------



## catalan

well, id purchase both the i5 2500k from pcchoice and a board from another site, so hopefully theyd get here around the same time.

looking at the layout of the 2 boards, might go w/ the asrock because i have a pci sound card and w/ the asrock board and 2xmsi gtx460 hawk the sound card would go behind one of the cards instead of infront on the gigabyte which would block air flow.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


well, id purchase both the i5 2500k from pcchoice and a board from another site, so hopefully theyd get here around the same time.

looking at the layout of the 2 boards, might go w/ the asrock because i have a pci sound card and w/ the asrock board and 2xmsi gtx460 hawk the sound card would go behind one of the cards instead of infront on the gigabyte which would block air flow.


ASrock board looks phenomenal for the money. If only they would release the Fatal1ty board with an NF200 chip.


----------



## enri95

does anyone know the price of asrock p67 extreme 4?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


does anyone know the price of asrock p67 extreme 4?


160.93

http://alrightdeals.com/Item.htm?Id=...0___MB-P67-EX4


----------



## Outcasst

What do you think of the ASRock P67 Professional? Any price listings?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


What do you think of the ASRock P67 Professional? Any price listings?


Looks like an amazing board and no pricing available on it yet. If i had to guess tho.. Maybe 229.99


----------



## dev1ance

If it matters to anyone...at 3.9GHz on my 2600K, I'm able to get a score of 7.55 in Cinebench 11.5.

Comparing it to http://www.cbscores.com/, for an i7 920 @ 3.92GHz, they're able to score 6.70 and a 4.2GHz i7 920 is required to get 7.59.


----------



## Outcasst

It has EFI, but can we customize the background images and stuff like that? I saw a picture on the ASRock website and it has Jonathan Wendel's face on it.


----------



## addest3

I think there should be a poll on wether Jean is addicted to sandy bridge or not LOL.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11803555*
> If it matters to anyone...at 3.9GHz on my 2600K, I'm able to get a score of 7.55 in Cinebench 11.5.
> 
> Comparing it to http://www.cbscores.com/, for an i7 920 @ 3.92GHz, they're able to score 6.70 and a 4.2GHz i7 920 is required to get 7.59.


What voltage at 4.2?


----------



## Ding Chavez

So [email protected] 0.04 slower in Cinebence11.5 than [email protected] Only 300MHz diff. Almost identical in that bench.
Benchmarks benchmarks benchmarks.
What do we use all the power for? Gaming mostly and some pro apps. Got any gaming FPS % increases?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11803756*
> So [email protected] 0.04 slower in Cinebence11.5 than [email protected] Only 300MHz diff. Almost identical in that bench.
> Benchmarks benchmarks benchmarks.
> What do we use all the power for? Gaming mostly and some pro apps. Got any gaming FPS % increases?


SB will be faster clock for clock no matter but if you want the best you need to pair your 2500K/2600K with some very fast memory.

Going the 2500K route with DDR3 1333 is such a waste.

I still CANNOT find the Maximus IV board listed anywhere in the states. The P67 Revolution is out there but god damn where is the Maximus.


----------



## Ding Chavez

The S Bridge looks pretty awesome so far if they OC as well as an i5-760. I'll wait to see BD and IB then probly go for IB. Maximus got wasted in the end of Gladiator.


----------



## catalan




----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11803883*
> need to find some inexpensive good ddr3 w/ blue or black heatspreaders ><


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211463


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11803925*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211463


yeah i saw those, seems weird that i "may" have to run them at 1.75v though. i have the corsair cmxaf2 ram fan, but still


----------



## addest3

post 1000 woot woot.

*EDIT: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-*


----------



## Jean-Luc

Wow a thousand Posts. I NEVER thought we'd even hit a quarter of them when i started this thread.

41K View's..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11803555*
> If it matters to anyone...at 3.9GHz on my 2600K, I'm able to get a score of 7.55 in Cinebench 11.5.
> 
> Comparing it to http://www.cbscores.com/, for an i7 920 @ 3.92GHz, they're able to score 6.70 and a 4.2GHz i7 920 is required to get 7.59.


Wow, that is impressive to me. Looks like 2600k is the way to go for me!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Anyone else notice the I7 950 overclocked to 4.27ghz only pulling 6.95?


----------



## Cheese82

I can't wait!


----------



## Nooooob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheese82;11804074*
> I can't wait!


Me too


----------



## catalan

ditto!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11803815*
> SB will be faster clock for clock no matter but if you want the best you need to pair your 2500K/2600K with some very fast memory.
> 
> Going the 2500K route with DDR3 1333 is such a waste.
> 
> I still CANNOT find the Maximus IV board listed anywhere in the states. The P67 Revolution is out there but god damn where is the Maximus.


I'm waiting for some reviews to see how much of a performance boost it is. In current rigs ie X58 it doesn't seem to do a whole lot. I mean it helps but for someone who already owns some 1600 sticks not sure if its worth the money. At least SB only needs 2 dimms instead of 3.


----------



## OC Maximus

Need a couple chips now, hurry up newegg.

OCM


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Anyone else notice the I7 950 overclocked to 4.27ghz only pulling 6.95?


Actually, it seems that is more in line with results (potentially some error with another program causing CPU slowdown) considering only a few i7s at those clocks are pulling above 7. It seems the person getting 7.59 @ 4.2GHz might be an outlier...

Looking back at the chart, an i7 930 @ 4.2 is getting 7.15, i7 860 @ 4.13 @ 7.26...which seems more plausible than a 7.59 at only 4.2GHz.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11804306*
> I'm waiting for some reviews to see how much of a performance boost it is. In current rigs ie X58 it doesn't seem to do a whole lot. I mean it helps but for someone who already owns some 1600 sticks not sure if its worth the money. At least SB only needs 2 dimms instead of 3.


With as high as sandy bridge clocks you will probably have to see what timings you can get out of your ram at 2000.

Other question would be do you use all that ram anyways? I mean most games don't use more than 2gb, so 4gb is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Wouldn't put too much stock in that chart considering it says 'unofficial' at the top and they're all using different video cards and OS and no RAM type is even mentioned.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11804450*
> Wouldn't put too much stock in that chart considering it says 'unofficial' at the top and they're all using different video cards and OS and no RAM type is even mentioned.


Because it's the CPU(# of cores/speed) that makes the difference...hence why we're looking at CPU scores. Scores should be expected to be relatively close.
Quote:


> The latest benchmark from MAXON, Cinebench R11.5 makes use of all your system's processing power to render a photorealistic 3D scene using various different algorithms to stress all available processor cores. The test scene contains approximately 2,000 objects containing more than 300,000 total polygons and uses sharp and blurred reflections, area lights and shadows, procedural shaders, antialiasing, and much more. This particular benchmarking can measure systems with up to 64 processor threads. The result is given in points (pts). The higher the number, the faster your processor.


Here's an example of scaling:


----------



## Ding Chavez

"makes use of all your systems processing power" would that not include video card and ram?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11804409*
> With as high as sandy bridge clocks you will probably have to see what timings you can get out of your ram at 2000.
> 
> Other question would be do you use all that ram anyways? I mean most games don't use more than 2gb, so 4gb is perfectly acceptable.


You talking about my sig? I just had those lying around I didnt buy all 8 together. But figured I had it so why not.

FYI I'm idling at 2 gigs right now. But I know win 7 will use more if you give it to it.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11804567*
> "makes use of all your systems processing power" would that not include video card and ram?


I believe the video card would be stressed in the OpenGl test. I suppose RAM may play a role so if it matters, I'm running my overclock with my 8GB of RAM at DDR3-1333 9-9-9.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

I'll by rocking my 920 for the forseeable future. That was my last "Bachelor Hoorah" which I got about a month before I got married, and went all out on it.

I will probably never buy another high-end computer part again, unfortunately....


----------



## enri95

Still don't know if I should upgrade to 2500k or buy new board and ram for my q9550


----------



## Ding Chavez

Well I'm no expert on benchmarks that's for sure. According to tomshardware.com the performance benefit over 3GB is virtually zero except for some pro apps. Link to article if anyone interested.


----------



## Axon14

J-L, what's the case with the clear window in your OP?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11804604*
> You talking about my sig? I just had those lying around I didnt buy all 8 together. But figured I had it so why not.
> 
> FYI I'm idling at 2 gigs right now. But I know win 7 will use more if you give it to it.


Holy, what the heck are you running in your background?

I got firefox with 1 tab, opera with 10 tabs, 3 windows media player classics open, 3 folders open, task manager, rmclock, deamon tools, find and run robot, utorrent and tightvnc.

I'm using 1.12gb.


----------



## catalan

the clear case looks like the lancool k62

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Cases+%28Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form%29-_-Lian-Li-_-11112239


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r;11804650*
> I'll by rocking my 920 for the forseeable future. That was my last "Bachelor Hoorah" which I got about a month before I got married, and went all out on it.
> 
> I will probably never buy another high-end computer part again, unfortunately....


Does your wife have a pile of shoes she rarely wears but didn't ask you about when she bought them? Or purses? If so, just buy what you want and weather the storm









Or is it the marital budget?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11804705*
> the clear case looks like the lancool k62
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Cases+%28Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form%29-_-Lian-Li-_-11112239


Yup, you're right. Somewhere in this thread I posted that I thought it was an Obsidian with a modded window.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14;11804714*
> Does your wife have a pile of shoes she rarely wears but didn't ask you about when she bought them? Or purses? If so, just buy what you want and weather the storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it the marital budget?


Marital budget for me :'( I bought her an i3 laptop for christmas, I promised her I wouldn't get my new PC until after I got her a laptop, so I'm almost there! (Different person by the way, I'm not the one you were responding to)


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11804715*
> Marital budget for me :'( I bought her an i3 laptop for christmas, I promised her I wouldn't get my new PC until after I got her a laptop, so I'm almost there! (Different person by the way, I'm not the one you were responding to)


I hear that. Thank god I'm a lawyer and she's a doctor. She doesn't even notice when a grand goes missing... fortunately I don't buy bottles at "teh club" or gamble. Unless you consider buying AMD CPUs a gamble? OH SNAPZ


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14;11804756*
> I hear that. Thank god I'm a lawyer and she's a doctor. She doesn't even notice when a grand goes missing... fortunately I don't buy bottles at "teh club" or gamble. Unless you consider buying AMD CPUs a gamble? OH SNAPZ


Nice, congrats on both of you being successful in careers. We're working on it, I can't wait until $1,000 isn't a stab in the chest to us.


----------



## OC Maximus

Can't wait to see how the Super-Tallent 2000mhz CL7's do on the UD5 + 2600K









OCM


----------



## gis

@Axon

No matter how much I gross annually, $1k will always stab me in my chest. I've earned a six-figure salary filling a temporary, 13 month position. It was a blast, but most of it went into student loans and savings. I lived off enough to be happy for sure though.


----------



## Blostorm

OMG I'm still debating. x6 @ 4.2 GHz.

I'm getting 350$ for my CPU and MOBO. Should I do the switch to SB?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11806080*
> OMG I'm still debating. x6 @ 4.2 GHz.
> 
> I'm getting 350$ for my CPU and MOBO. Should I do the switch to SB?


Yes you should. If your just going to game the 2500k is your best bet


----------



## Ghostleader

I noticed that some wonder about run ram at 2000 with SB, hmm, it seems like it´s not possible, one have to go with 1866 or 2133.

What







, might some say.

It looks like the Dram frequency don´t derivative from the 100MHz Base clock frequency but instead it seems to derivative from a 133MHz clock frequency and the Dram multipliers are as followed 6, 8, 10, 12, 14 and 16 which give us Dram frequency of 800, 1066, 1333, 1600, 1866 and 2133.

We know by now that we can´t deviate to much from the 100MHz clock frequency, probably +-3MHz, so if one choose Bclk of 103, the 133 clock frequency goes up to 136 and the following Dram frequency should be available, ~816, ~1088, ~1360, ~1632, ~1904 and ~2176.

It could be that the UnCore runs of a 133MHz clock frequency, I don´t know because none of the CPUz screenies I have seen had any UnCore frequency.

This´s what I figure from seen several CPUz pictures and video clip of the efi but I might be wrong so it should be nice if somebody with a SB combo could shed some light on this.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;11806215*
> I noticed that some wonder about run ram at 2000 with SB, hmm, it seems like it´s not possible, one have to go with 1866 or 2133.
> 
> What
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , might some say.
> 
> It looks like the Dram frequency don´t derivative from the 100MHz Base clock frequency but instead it seems to derivative from a 133MHz clock frequency and the Dram multipliers are as followed 6, 8, 10, 12, 14 and 16 which give us Dram frequency of 800, 1066, 1333, 1600, 1866 and 2133.
> 
> We know by now that we can´t deviate to much from the 100MHz clock frequency, probably +-3MHz, so if one choose Bclk of 103, the 133 clock frequency goes up to 136 and the following Dram frequency should be available, ~816, ~1088, ~1360, ~1632, ~1904 and ~2176.
> 
> It could be that the UnCore runs of a 133MHz clock frequency, I don´t know because none of the CPUz screenies I have seen had any UnCore frequency.
> 
> This´s what I figure from seen several CPUz pictures and video clip of the efi but I might be wrong so it should be nice if somebody with a SB combo could shed some light on this.


You're mostly correct. I'm pushing DDR3 2000 because it's very cheap and a better option to go then spending the cash for DDR3 1866

4GB DDR3 1866 - 112.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148370

4GB DDR3 2000 - 72.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313082

4GB DDR3 2133 - 104.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104204


----------



## reflex99

Most 2000mhZ cas9 will run 1866 cas 8 or something similar


----------



## Nickzorz91

What will be a good, cheap motherboard for the core i7-2600k if I plan to OC it, hopefully to 4.5 GHz+ on air? I know the motherboards need certain coolers that some don't have. I'm trying to build a new PC for ~$1000 and I need to fit the best motherboard I can in. Assuming Newegg will have the 2600k for around $300, that leaves around $150 for a motherboard.

I plan on using a Corsair A70 cooler, if that is compatible.

Edit: BTW, I'm coming from socket 478. Think I'll see a performance increase?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11806353*
> You're mostly correct. I'm pushing DDR3 2000 because it's very cheap and a better option to go then spending the cash for DDR3 1866
> 
> 4GB DDR3 1866 - 112.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148370
> 
> 4GB DDR3 2000 - 72.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313082
> 
> 4GB DDR3 2133 - 104.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104204


I quess I have to wait for the NDA to be lifted before I get a clear picture on things









Good point about the price









BTW, very nice thread you started, I enjoy reading it everyday







, it´s going to be a real treat to read all those reviews once the NDA is lifted.


----------



## OC Maximus

Yeah, EPIC thread









OCM


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11806128*
> Yes you should. If your just going to game the 2500k is your best bet


What I'm just going to game, but my favorite game is cpu-limited? Others in iRacing have SLI'd 480s and i7 950s OC'd past 4 GHz and still report cpu as the bottleneck.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickzorz91;11806495*
> What will be a good, cheap motherboard for the core i7-2600k if I plan to OC it, hopefully to 4.5 GHz+ on air? I know the motherboards need certain coolers that some don't have. I'm trying to build a new PC for ~$1000 and I need to fit the best motherboard I can in. Assuming Newegg will have the 2600k for around $300, that leaves around $150 for a motherboard.
> 
> I plan on using a Corsair A70 cooler, if that is compatible.
> 
> Edit: BTW, I'm coming from socket 478. Think I'll see a performance increase?


P67 UD3 but i must warn you. You can only use 1 video card with the cheap mobo's. They'll have a single X16 then the other pci express will be X4.

112.64

http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud3~7GIGB098.htm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;11806497*
> I quess I have to wait for the NDA to be lifted before I get a clear picture on things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point about the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, very nice thread you started, I enjoy reading it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it´s going to be a real treat to read all those reviews once the NDA is lifted.


Yeah i never imagined it would get this big. Even at work i check on it regularly and it just keeps growing and growing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11806526*
> What I'm just going to game, but my favorite game is cpu-limited? Others in iRacing have SLI'd 480s and i7 950s OC'd past 4 GHz and still report cpu as the bottleneck.


4 ghz won't be a hurtle for a 2500K. Don't think you'll have much of an issue at 4.5Ghz and beyond.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11806451*
> Most 2000mhZ cas9 will run 1866 cas 8 or something similar


Yeap, and that´s not bad for ~$75

Nice preview you did on that MSI board by the way


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;1180683*
> 4 ghz won't be a hurtle for a 2500K. Don't think you'll have much of an issue at 4.5Ghz and beyond.


So an i7 2600k is going to cost $100 more than the i5 2500k and its only improvements are hyperthreading and PCIe lanes? There's gotta be more to it than that.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11806887*
> So an i7 2600k is going to cost $100 more than the i5 2500k and its only improvements are hyperthreading and PCIe lanes? There's gotta be more to it than that.


You get more cache and HT with the 2600K. I haven't read anything about PCI lanes.


----------



## OC Maximus

bump, lol

OCM


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11806887*
> So an i7 2600k is going to cost $100 more than the i5 2500k and its only improvements are hyperthreading and PCIe lanes? There's gotta be more to it than that.


More cache too.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11806887*
> So an i7 2600k is going to cost $100 more than the i5 2500k and its only improvements are hyperthreading and PCIe lanes? There's gotta be more to it than that.


... What more do you want? The 2500k is an i5, the 2600k is an i7; this release is just like the i5 760 and i7 870 releases were.


----------



## rui-no-onna

LGA-775 should really be an option







. Bet there are lots of people upgrading from that (myself included).


----------



## Boyboyd

The 2600 is an i7? I didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11806895*
> You get more cache and HT with the 2600K. I haven't read anything about PCI lanes.


D'oh. I forgot about the L3 cache. What I wrote about the PCIe lanes had to do with last-gen i7s; I haven't read anything about SB i7s getting more PCIe lanes either, I just had a brain fart. So a lot more cash for just a little more cache ...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11807056*
> The 2600 is an i7? I didn't know that, thanks.


Shows it on the chart from the OP:


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11807008*
> ... What more do you want? The 2500k is an i5, the 2600k is an i7; this release is just like the i5 760 and i7 870 releases were.


Except back then, the i7 also had over the i5:
-triple-channel ram
-more PCIe lanes
-higher OC ability (if I'm not mistaken)

I'm just a little shocked if this time around, all the i7 has over the i5 is L3 cache and ht.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11807181*
> Except back then, the i7 also had over the i5:
> *-triple-channel ram
> -more PCIe lanes*
> -higher OC ability (if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> I'm just a little shocked if this time around, all the i7 has over the i5 is L3 cache and ht.


That only applied to LGA 1366.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11807181*
> Except back then, the i7 also had over the i5:
> -triple-channel ram
> -more PCIe lanes
> -higher OC ability (if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> I'm just a little shocked if this time around, all the i7 has over the i5 is L3 cache and ht.


You are comparing a socket 1156 i5 to a socket 1366 i7. Different platforms. He was comparing a socket 1156 i5 to a socket 1156 i7.


----------



## Boyboyd

Done some research and I'm probably getting the 2500k with a gigabyte ud4 motherboard and 4GB of RAM.

I hope they release a 1155 mount for my cooler soon though.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11807215*
> That only applied to LGA 1366.


He said back then meaning old, also he was replying to something he said earlier about what the i7's had over the i5's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11807181*
> Except back then, the i7 also had over the i5:
> -triple-channel ram
> -more PCIe lanes
> -higher OC ability (if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> I'm just a little shocked if this time around, all the i7 has over the i5 is L3 cache and ht.


This is suppose to be more mainstream not replacing enthusiast so it loses some of the "features", when you break it down triple channel ram is not even really worth it, so it just comes down to the PCI-E lanes(not between the i5 and i7 sandy bridge itself just lacks lanes last time it was a jump between two different sockets this time the enthusiast socket isn't even released yet).

Since it's newer it's going to have a few advantages over current i7's besides pci-e bandwidth only really matters if you have 3+ cards.

I'm probably going for the i7 cause i need that hyperthreading for encoding, if you are just gaming don't worry about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11807251*
> I hope they release a 1155 mount for my cooler soon though.


Got a 1156? it will fit 1155.


----------



## Gremlin

Getting mixed signals on the SB. According to the wiki information I have found.. it says the i7 2600 supports DDR3 1333 Memory. I have also read that this is just a base test speed or something to that effect and that if the mobo supports higher than it will run it.

I am looking at getting the 2600 with 1600 DDR3 but want to make sure its compatible.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gremlin;11807310*
> Getting mixed signals on the SB. According to the wiki information I have found.. it says the i7 2600 supports DDR3 1333 Memory. I have also read that this is just a base test speed or something to that effect and that if the mobo supports higher than it will run it.
> 
> I am looking at getting the 2600 with 1600 DDR3 but want to make sure its compatible.


Memory has multipliers.

Even if it didn't run at rated speed it would just downclock itself to as slow as the board supported from what i have seen most motherboards try to do this automatically aka why we set manual lol.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gremlin;11807310*
> Getting mixed signals on the SB. According to the wiki information I have found.. it says the i7 2600 supports DDR3 1333 Memory. I have also read that this is just a base test speed or something to that effect and that if the mobo supports higher than it will run it.
> 
> I am looking at getting the 2600 with 1600 DDR3 but want to make sure its compatible.


It's compatible.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11807181*
> Except back then, the i7 also had over the i5:
> -triple-channel ram
> -more PCIe lanes
> -higher OC ability (if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> I'm just a little shocked if this time around, all the i7 has over the i5 is L3 cache and ht.


You're comparing an 1156 vs 1366 CPU. The i5 2500k and i7 2600k are both 1155.

The later 1356 CPUs will go triple channel, and Ivy Bridge in 2012 will actually have quad channel.

And, the 2600 is quite above (2,300 points higher) the 2500 on this benchmark at only 100MHz higher , making the $100 difference pretty reasonable to me.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## Jean-Luc

Wish i had a 2500K to test so i could compare. Maybe i'll just buy one.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11807383*
> You're comparing an 1156 vs 1366 CPU. The i5 2500k and i7 2600k are both 1155.
> 
> The later Ivy Bridge CPUs will go triple channel I believe.
> 
> And, the 2600 is quite above (2,300 points higher) the 2500 on this benchmark at only 100MHz higher , making the $100 difference pretty reasonable to me.
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


I thought we were all in agreement that passmark was a terrible benchmark?

It shows the i7 875K higher on the list than a 950 at slightly higher clocks.

I can't remember if those were faster or not, but i didn't think so.


----------



## azianai

havin just got my i7 970, im gonna hold off on SB and wait at least a year b4 upgrading


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11807470*
> I thought we were all in agreement that passmark was a terrible benchmark?
> 
> It shows the i7 875K higher on the list than a 950 at slightly higher clocks.
> 
> I can't remember if those were faster or not, but i didn't think so.


Sorry for that. I think the 875k and 950 are really close though. I've actually heard of higher gaming benchmark results on the 875k. I just wanted to point out that (according to most benchmarks, it's not just PassMark that shows it) the 2600k will and already does show enough extra performance over the 2500k to warrant a $100 price difference, especially having HT.

Of course. It all comes down to what you're using it for. If you're not encoding videos/rendering/etc. (I do) and just play games, stick with the 2500k, it won't do any less in games than a 2600k will.

Dan, I guess to sum it up, everyone's excited about Sandy Bridge because the early, lower end 1155 CPUs are neck and neck with and better than current 1366 higher end CPUs.


----------



## Farmer Boe

I might pick up an Asus mobo with a 2500K. I've never actually owned an Intel processor setup ever...strictly AMD for me, until I saw how awesome the overclocking was on these chips and the fact they are neck in neck with i7 systems but draw less power. Decisions, decisions


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11807532*
> Sorry for that. I think the 875k and 950 are really close though. I've actually heard of higher gaming benchmark results on the 875k. I just wanted to point out that (according to most benchmarks, it's not just PassMark that shows it) the 2600k will and already does show enough extra performance over the 2500k to warrant a $100 price difference, especially having HT.
> 
> Of course. It all comes down to what you're using it for. If you're not encoding videos/rendering/etc. (I do) and just play games, stick with the 2500k, it won't do any less in games than a 2600k will.
> 
> Dan, I guess to sum it up, everyone's excited about Sandy Bridge because the early, lower end 1155 CPUs are neck and neck with and better than current 1366 higher end CPUs.


Yea that's why I'm going with the 2600k cause i encode a lot, but don't have 1000's of dollars to drop on cpu alone.

I have seen benchmarks going both ways really, I expect it to at least be even if it's a small percentage faster clock per clock, and since it seems so far to clock higher that's even better.

We still need a clock to clock comparison, and that won't come out till after launch i bet.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;11807557*
> I might pick up an Asus mobo with a 2500K. I've never actually owned an Intel processor setup ever...strictly AMD for me, until I saw how awesome the overclocking was on these chips and the fact they are neck in neck with i7 systems but draw less power. Decisions, decisions


Dump the X4 and come to the darkside...


----------



## Blostorm

Jean-luc, can you read your PMs about ur FS thread XD


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11807251*
> Done some research and I'm probably getting the 2500k with a gigabyte ud4 motherboard and 4GB of RAM.
> 
> I hope they release a 1155 mount for my cooler soon though.


The ASRock boards allow you to mount your 775 coolers on the board. The P67 Professional does anyway.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11807663*
> The ASRock boards allow you to mount your 775 coolers on the board. The P67 Professional does anyway.


Still no price on that ASRock Board


----------



## Outcasst

They have a youtube video up, and the marketing guy said around 250 US.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIBqs5WJyFc[/ame]

Go to 5:50


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11807663*
> The ASRock boards allow you to mount your 775 coolers on the board. The P67 Professional does anyway.


That's awesome. But $250 will equate to about £200. And i don't fancy spending much above £150 for a board. I'll just use the stock cooler till they release mounts.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11803555*
> If it matters to anyone...at 3.9GHz on my 2600K, I'm able to get a score of 7.55 in Cinebench 11.5.
> 
> Comparing it to http://www.cbscores.com/, for an i7 920 @ 3.92GHz, they're able to score 6.70 and a 4.2GHz i7 920 is required to get 7.59.


If the 2600K's are being reported as overclocking to around 5Ghz on air, why are you running yours at only 4.2ghz? Just curious. Whats the max you've achieved, and whats the max fully stable?


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11807718*
> If the 2600K's are being reported as overclocking to around 5Ghz on air, why are you running yours at only 4.2ghz? Just curious. Whats the max you've achieved, and whats the max fully stable?


true that. Why?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11807715*
> That's awesome. But $250 will equate to about £200. And i don't fancy spending much above £150 for a board. I'll just use the stock cooler till they release mounts.


Looking at their website, I can now tell you that all of their P67 boards have the feature.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/index.asp


----------



## Breakbeat

intersting 1155 botherboard threads i havent seen yet.

http://www.nordichardware.com/news/76-motherboards/41841-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-pictured-uefi-bios.html

http://www.nordichardware.com/news/79-overclocking/41681-asus-auto-tuning-makes-everyone-an-elite-overclocker.html


----------



## Outcasst

Since we pretty much only have to change the multiplier and voltages, wouldn't it be perfectly fine to overclock from Windows?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11807738*
> Looking at their website, I can now tell you that all of their P67 boards have the feature.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/index.asp


Interesting. I've never had an Asrock board before. Might be my first one.


----------



## fliq

Yeah, it's really not a bad lookin board


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11807532*
> Sorry for that. I think the 875k and 950 are really close though. I've actually heard of higher gaming benchmark results on the 875k. I just wanted to point out that (according to most benchmarks, it's not just PassMark that shows it) the 2600k will and already does show enough extra performance over the 2500k to warrant a $100 price difference, especially having HT.
> 
> Of course. It all comes down to what you're using it for. If you're not encoding videos/rendering/etc. (I do) and just play games, stick with the 2500k, it won't do any less in games than a 2600k will.
> 
> Dan, I guess to sum it up, everyone's excited about Sandy Bridge because the early, lower end 1155 CPUs are neck and neck with and better than current 1366 higher end CPUs.


Thank you for setting me straight. I'm still learning. As a dedicated gamer who is cpu-bottlenecked even with 4GHz 950s, I'm in a unique niche that has little testing to help guide my purchase towards either the 2500k or the 2600k. I can't tell how much difference 2MB L3 makes in gaming, because no one has really tested it in a cpu-limited gaming environment. I guess this battle will come down to overclock ability for me. I doubt the 2600k will oc that much higher though, so I'm leaning towards the 2500k at this point. $100 can go towards half of the 2500k's replacement down the line.

/thinking out loud


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11808061*
> Thank you for setting me straight. I'm still learning. As a dedicated gamer who is cpu-bottlenecked even with 4GHz 950s, I'm in a unique niche that has little testing to help guide my purchase towards either the 2500k or the 2600k. I can't tell how much difference 2MB L3 makes in gaming, because no one has really tested it in a cpu-limited gaming environment. I guess this battle will come down to overclock ability for me. I doubt the 2600k will oc that much higher though, so I'm leaning towards the 2500k at this point. $100 can go towards half of the 2500k's replacement down the line.
> 
> /thinking out loud


The L3 cache isn't a big difference. I remember where they tested the 930's 8mb to the E5620's 12mb and there was hardly any difference.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11807789*
> Interesting. I've never had an Asrock board before. Might be my first one.


asrock ext 6 is listed here around 188euro.
Not in stock until 30/12.

I assume we see lot of pre-orders soon


----------



## kimosabi

I just found that my Stinger came with 1366 mounts as well. So much for the P67 plans next year. Unless anyone wants a Stinger V8 though.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

so what are going to be the main differences between the Fatal1ty and the extreme asus boards?


----------



## bratas

I am still trying to determine which route to go. I am not having to do much rendering. So not sure if a i5-2500k with a high end board with NF200, or the i7-2600k.

If I end up going with the high end board, then which way the GA-P67A-UD7 or Maximus IV Extreme?

Jean I thought u had the i5 inbound instead of the i7.


----------



## SSJVegeta

So, what is the UK price (£GBP) of the i7 2600K?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11808362*
> so what are going to be the main differences between the Fatal1ty and the extreme asus boards?


Asrock boards won't have the NF200


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratas;11808384*
> I am still trying to determine which route to go. I am not having to do much rendering. So not sure if a i5-2500k with a high end board with NF200, or the i7-2600k.
> 
> If I end up going with the high end board, then which way the GA-P67A-UD7 or Maximus IV Extreme?
> 
> Jean I thought u had the i5 inbound instead of the i7.


Yeah I'll most likely go with the i7-2600k but am split between the 2 boards...not sure which one I'll want to go with...GA-P67A-UD7 or Maximus IV Extreme?! Love the look of the new UD7 though! WOW!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11808671*
> Yeah I'll most likely go with the i7-2600k but am split between the 2 boards...not sure which one I'll want to go with...GA-P67A-UD7 or Maximus IV Extreme?! Love the look of the new UD7 though! WOW!


Would be worth it if it had UEFI. Main reason why i'm dumping it for a Maximus


----------



## Xeoc

I thought they were going to update the bios to uefi later. What would the advantage of uefi be anyway?


----------



## jdcrispe95

I would like 1 please


----------



## enri95

how much will ud3 overclock the 2500k or 2600k?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeoc;11808720*
> I thought they were going to update the bios to uefi later. What would the advantage of uefi be anyway?


They are but Asus already has a kickass one. Advantages = Quicker boots


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11808732*
> how much will ud3 overclock the 2500k or 2600k?


No honest way to tell . Over 4Ghz easily


----------



## Xeoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11808732*
> how much will ud3 overclock the 2500k or 2600k?


Not sure but the ud2h has more power phases so it may outperform it.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11808737*
> They are but Asus already has a kickass one. Advantages = Quicker boots


How quick are we talking here... 3-5 Seconds? or 0.5-1.3? I don't mind waiting for boots as long as it's true that the Gigabyte ones will go EFI eventually.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11808656*
> Asrock boards won't have the NF200


is thats only for nvidia sli? or does it do something for Crossfire as well?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11808686*
> Would be worth it if it had UEFI. Main reason why i'm dumping it for a Maximus


Yup, Which is why I'll most likely go with the Maximus also


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11808806*
> is thats only for nvidia sli? or does it do something for Crossfire as well?


Supports Crossfire and SLI


----------



## Sin0822

Gigabyte ones are going EFI very soon. They all have 32mbit BIOS which is required. They already have the UEFI bootloader for booting with 3TB+ HDDs, next step it full UEFI. BTW boot from ASUS is fast if you want to use their onboard SSD, but its not an OS. The boot time with Gigabyte boards never bothered me, but what people complain about is the AHCI Intel BIOS, which does take long, but the Gigabyte board checks itself over and over to make sure its stable, that is why gigabyte boards are excellent at two things, finding VID and setting RAm timings makes life a lot easier when OCing as well b/c if it ain't stable then it wont boot.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11808901*
> Gigabyte ones are going EFI very soon. They all have 32mbit BIOS which is required. They already have the UEFI bootloader for booting with 3TB+ HDDs, next step it full UEFI. BTW boot from ASUS is fast if you want to use their onboard SSD, but its not an OS. The boot time with Gigabyte boards never bothered me, but what people complain about is the AHCI Intel BIOS, which does take long, but the Gigabyte board checks itself over and over to make sure its stable, that is why gigabyte boards are excellent at two things, finding VID and setting RAm timings makes life a lot easier when OCing as well b/c if it ain't stable then it wont boot.


What are you going with as far as CPU and Mobo go?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11808806*
> is thats only for nvidia sli? or does it do something for Crossfire as well?


NF2 works for both


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11808941*
> What are you going with as far as CPU and Mobo go?


Sin runs the same UD7 i do but has a few more chips at his disposal.. bastard


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11808961*
> Sin runs the same UD7 i do but has a few more chips at his disposal.. bastard


LOLOLOLOLOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHA WOW!


----------



## QuadDamage

I'm still torn on getting the 2500k or the 2600k

I'm big on gaming. I already have water cooling parts and the adapters and 1100 watt ps and a gtx 460, I'm %100 going to SB as soon as I can get them in the USA. Newegg

I was thinking about ram does this look like a good deal?

Kingston HyperX 8GB (4 x 2GB) PC3-12800 DDR3 Memory Kit $47.90 shipped after rebate at Newegg!
Pickup two (2) Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 x 2GB) PC3-12800 DDR3 Memory Kits (8GB total) for $47.90 after rebate at Newegg. Features: CAS 9 latency. NEWEGG

1. Add qty 2 Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 x 2GB) PC3-12800 DDR3 Memory Kit to cart at $52.99 each. Must buy 2 to qualify for the volume discount.
2. Two Kingston DataTraveler G3 2GB USB 2.0 Flash Drives will be added to order for free
3. Send for 2x exclusive $30 rebate ($60 total)

Total: Two (2) Kingston HyperX 4GB DDR3 Kits $105.98 - $60 rebates + $1.92 shipping = $47.90!

8 GB for my SB build, still unsure about what board to get. I might do a another gtx 460 so as long as I can SLI on the board and do a SATA 3 with a SSD I will be good.

I plan to hit 5ghz hopefully on either chip


----------



## flopper

you dont buy sata3 ssd unless you want to go for some extra storage.
sata6 and the new ssd drives are 500mb read and 300mb write sekvential.
I expect to see 500/500mb read/write early on also.

as long you go SB, go for speed


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11808739*
> No honest way to tell . Over 4Ghz easily


4ghz will be good for me. Will my h50 handle it?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11809096*
> you dont buy sata3 ssd unless you want to go for some extra storage.
> sata6 and the new ssd drives are 500mb read and 300mb write sekvential.
> I expect to see 500/500mb read/write early on also.
> 
> as long you go SB, go for speed


Huh? are you just going on a tangent or do you have links?

Sequential Access - Read: up to 355MB/s
Sequential Access - Write: up to 215MB/s

^256gb c300 also has a newegg price of $559.00.

Also we are nowhere near maxing out sata 3gbs on random reads/writes which is what really matter.


----------



## 77Pat

I wonder how the stock cooler will do, or if I should go for the Coolermaster Hyper 212+. I have never even built a computer before and am a little hesitant applying the thermal compound.

Hoping the 6850 drop slightly by the time the processor comes out, although prices have even stayed up on the 5770 (which I thought would fall by now). Mostly checking Amazon since I get charged tax at newegg, making a lot of the really good deals, alright deals. Main reason I want ATI is I am eventually going to get the Dell U2311H and would prefer to use displayport.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11809193*
> I wonder how the stock cooler will do, or if I should go for the Coolermaster Hyper 212+. I have never even built a computer before and am a little hesitant applying the thermal compound.
> 
> Hoping the 6850 drop slightly by the time the processor comes out, although prices have even stayed up on the 5770 (which I thought would fall by now). Mostly checking Amazon since I get charged tax at newegg, making a lot of the really good deals, alright deals. Main reason I want ATI is I am eventually going to get the Dell U2311H and would prefer to use displayport.


Same crap push pin heatsinks, definitely go for a 212+.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11809169*
> Huh? are you just going on a tangent or do you have links?
> 
> Sequential Access - Read: up to 355MB/s
> Sequential Access - Write: up to 215MB/s
> 
> ^256gb c300 also has a newegg price of $559.00.
> 
> Also we are nowhere near maxing out sata 3gbs on random reads/writes which is what really matter.


adata ssd S501
u can search using google.
listed in sweden pre-early tho
480/310mb as told as far.

and yes, I agree, random writes and reads still needs to be upped.
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/17969/a_data_shows_off_s501_sata_iii_ssd_with_vastly_improved_firmware/index.html


----------



## Rust1d?

So it is recommended that the ASRock Extreme is going to be better than the Gigabyte UD4? Also, trying to pick a video card to go with this. I am thinking of a GTX 570....


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11809157*
> 4ghz will be good for me. Will my h50 handle it?


Easily. Even more so if you're running a push-pull setup. These 32nm parts run cool.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Which mobo should I get? Gigabyte P67 UD4 or Asus P67 Sabretooth?

What power phases do the above mobo's have?

Which Asrock mobo is comparable to the Gigabyte and Asus?

I plan to buy a i7 2500K and OC to 4.5GHz+ (perhaps 5GHz if possible), a good mid-range mobo and 4GB 2000MHZ RAM.

Is the Corsair H70 the best cooler for CPU OC'ing or is there something cheaper and just as good?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11809157*
> 4ghz will be good for me. Will my h50 handle it?


My H70 handed 5Ghz easily ofcourse i have an amazing airflow case and some 100 cfm fans on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11809396*
> So it is recommended that the ASRock Extreme is going to be better than the Gigabyte UD4? Also, trying to pick a video card to go with this. I am thinking of a GTX 570....


ASrock will have UEFI bios as well as more power phase's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11809482*
> Which mobo should I get? Gigabyte P67 UD4 or Asus P67 Sabretooth?
> 
> What power phases do the above mobo's have?
> 
> Which Asrock mobo is comparable to the Gigabyte and Asus?
> 
> I plan to buy a i7 2500K and OC to 4.5GHz+, a good mid-range mobo and 4GB 2000MHZ RAM.
> 
> Is the Corsair H70 the best cooler for CPU OC'ing or is there something cheaper and just as good?


H70 will do just fine for max overclocks or you can go custom water


----------



## Chalupa

Here's what I plan on ordering.

Cpu: i7 2600k
Mobo: Gigabye UD4
GPU: eVGA GTX 570
Memory: G.Skill 4gb 2000mhz ripjaws
CPU Cooler: Rasa RX360 water kit
PSU: Corsair AX750w
Hard Drive: Samsung F3
Case: HAF 932

I want to get some second opinions before I start ordering it. Anything you would change? My budget it $1600.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa;11809646*
> Here's what I plan on ordering.
> 
> Cpu: i7 2600k
> Mobo: Gigabye UD4
> GPU: eVGA GTX 570
> Memory: G.Skill 4gb 2000mhz ripjaws
> CPU Cooler: Rasa RX360 water kit
> PSU: Corsair AX750w
> Hard Drive: Samsung F3
> Case: HAF 932
> 
> I want to get some second opinions before I start ordering it. Anything you would change? My budget it $1600.


Question.. What do you do that warrants needing Hyper threading?


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11809674*
> Question.. What do you do that warrants needing Hyper threading?


I'm not really sure what I'll be doing in school 2 years from now. I'm majoring in visual communications and game design. So, I might be doing rendering of some kind in the near future.


----------



## Rust1d?

How is this looking for a SB setup?

Cpu: i7 2600k
Mobo: ASRock P67 Extreme4
GPU: eVGA GTX 570 (unsure of this yet)
Memory: G.Skill 4gb 2000mhz ripjaws http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231419&cm_re=ripjaws-_-20-231-419-_-Product
CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 (Have)
PSU: Corsair HX850 (Have)
Hard Drive: Microcenter 64 GB SSD (boot) + WD 750 GB Internal and External HDD (data) (Have)
Case: HAF X


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11809776*
> How is this looking for a SB setup?
> 
> Cpu: i7 2600k
> Mobo: ASRock P67 Extreme4
> GPU: eVGA GTX 570 (unsure of this yet)
> Memory: G.Skill 4gb 2000mhz ripjaws http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231419&cm_re=ripjaws-_-20-231-419-_-Product
> CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 (Have)
> PSU: Corsair HX850 (Have)
> Hard Drive: Microcenter 64 GB SSD (boot) + WD 750 GB Internal and External HDD (data) (Have)
> Case: HAF X


Looks real good


----------



## enri95

I need to see benchmarks now!







when will sites such as tom's or anandtech review sb? on the 5th or 9th?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11809835*
> I need to see benchmarks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when will sites such as tom's or anandtech review sb? on the 5th or 9th?


Sin and i thought the NDA ends on the 6th but we really don't know.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Is this RAM good?

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Memory/DDR3+Dual+Channel+-+PC3-16000%2B/Mushkin+4GB+(2x2GB)+DDR3+PC3-16000+9-11-9-27+Blackline+-+996801+?productId=42173&source=googleps


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11807718*
> If the 2600K's are being reported as overclocking to around 5Ghz on air, why are you running yours at only 4.2ghz? Just curious. Whats the max you've achieved, and whats the max fully stable?


I'm not interested in burning out my chip as I need it for work. I'd rather others be the guinea pig and report back safe voltages before I set off on reaching my max overclocks.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


Is this RAM good?

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Compo...ource=googleps


Nevermind. Thought you had DDR3 1600 linked


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


I'm not interested in burning out my chip as I need it for work. I'd rather others be the guinea pig and report back safe voltages before I set off on reaching my max overclocks.


1.45v should be the limit on water


----------



## Outcasst

A very nice article on SB

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu...hitecture.html


----------



## Jean-Luc

1366 owners.. READ into this screenshot......

Quote:



The above shown result was obtained with Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe Edition cooler and the CPU core voltage increased to 1.45 V. Of course, this high voltage increase will hardly suit an everyday usage model, but we assume that at about 4.8 GHz frequency Sandy Bridge processors will be able to work 24/7.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> of course, when we say "much" we do not imply that they have become several times faster. Nevertheless, if you replace your lga1156 lynnfield or clarkdale based system with a similarly priced sandy bridge cpu and an lga1155 mainboard, you can expect at least 25% faster performance in all cpu-dependent applications.


......


----------



## Outcasst

A nice graph here










_Performance data courtesy of inpai.com.cn. 
They compared quad-core processors at 3.4 GHz frequency._


----------



## Jean-Luc

Why is Starcraft so improved?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Why is Starcraft so improved?


Probably because it is highly CPU-dependent.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Probably because it is highly CPU-dependent.


Have never played the game so im not sure


----------



## rui-no-onna

Yep. Major CPU bottleneck on StarCraft II particularly when there are a ton of units on-screen. Not sure if they have Turbo enabled in that benchmark, but if they had, that's probably another factor helping with SCII performance. SCII doesn't really take advantage of more than 2 cores.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


1366 owners.. READ into this screenshot......











Not very impressive 1.45v for 5ghz with a 95w cpu? 

I can also OC to 5ghz and boot into windows load those and take a Screen shot.


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Probably because it is highly CPU-dependent.


I thought Bad Company 2 was also CPU-dependent yet not much movement there, almost none at all.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11809776*
> How is this looking for a SB setup?
> 
> Cpu: i7 2600k
> Mobo: ASRock P67 Extreme4
> GPU: eVGA GTX 570 (unsure of this yet)
> Memory: G.Skill 4gb 2000mhz ripjaws http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231419&cm_re=ripjaws-_-20-231-419-_-Product
> CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 (Have)
> PSU: Corsair HX850 (Have)
> Hard Drive: Microcenter 64 GB SSD (boot) + WD 750 GB Internal and External HDD (data) (Have)
> Case: HAF X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11809797*
> Looks real good


Good to hear, this is almost the exact setup I am looking at now. I might look for memory with smaller heat spreaders so I can fit a bigger CPU heatsink.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


I thought Bad Company 2 was also CPU-dependent yet not much movement there, almost none at all.


Possibly GPU bottleneck?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Good to hear, this is almost the exact setup I am looking at now. I might look for memory with smaller heat spreaders so I can fit a bigger CPU heatsink.


Get the biggest sink you can afford. TRUE would be very nice on this...


----------



## koven

Quote:



but we assume that at about 4.8 GHz frequency Sandy Bridge processors will be able to work 24/7.


wow, thats nice


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Get the biggest sink you can afford. TRUE would be very nice on this...


TRUE? That's some amateur stuff.
















I was looking at the Silver Arrow. It's a monster, and quiet too!


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Get the biggest sink you can afford. TRUE would be very nice on this...


There's something elegant about WCing...


----------



## Durandal1707

Im starting to get more and more excited as the due date gets closer







Also very happy I waited as well for the SB over the 950 CPU as it looks like the total mb/cpu/ram combo will also save about ~$150-175 over the 950 setup and will OC to a higher hz and will have more performance for hz then the 950(gaming). Its a win/win/win situation









Will let me spend that extra money on the H70 over the H50 and let me save up for a really good set of gaming headphones.


----------



## reflex99

I would love to have GTX3 like wind does.....

They are the only thing better than Project X's


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


A nice graph here










_Performance data courtesy of inpai.com.cn. 
They compared quad-core processors at 3.4 GHz frequency._


Hmm I guess they took that graph from Inpai's 2600K vs 875K review, instead of the 2500K vs 760 review (which showed around ~8% performance improvement in BFBC2).


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


There's something elegant about WCing...


I already ordered the the Rasa 750 RS240 kit to use with the 2500k. Hell pretty sure even my mugen 2 would do with this chip.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Jean-Luc, you think a Hyper 212+ is enough to cool a i7 2500K OC'd to 4.5GHz+ or do I need something like a Corsair H50/H70?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


Jean-Luc, you think a Hyper 212+ is enough to cool a i7 2500K OC'd to 4.5GHz+ or do I need something like a Corsair H50/H70?












Seriously though, the corsair h50/h70 are overpriced and under-performing. The *only* reason you should ever use them is if you don't have room for a better cooler.

And we have seen 5ghz+ on air, but using a ton of volts, so i'm guessing your going to want the best possible cooling you can get for it if you want to go that high. If you just want 4.0ghz+, then the hyper 212+ would be more than enough.









On topic though, I can't wait for this release. I'm super pumped about the boost in sc2 performance, also my folding abilities should go up too(going with the 2600k).


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


Jean-Luc, you think a Hyper 212+ is enough to cool a i7 2500K OC'd to 4.5GHz+ or do I need something like a Corsair H50/H70?


Corsair H70 is kinda meh. I just use it because i once ruined a 295 because a clamp of mine busted open. If you want 4.5Ghz+ daily treat yourself a

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018


----------



## bratas

I am planning a Noctua NH-D14 for mine.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Corsair H70 is kinda meh. I just use it because i once ruined a 295 because a clamp of mine busted open. If you want 4.5Ghz+ daily treat yourself a

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018


The Noctua NH-D14 is so big!









Don't like the fan color but if it cools well then meh.

How does it fit the LGA1155? New revision?

Also, would it be safe to move my PC around sometimes (upright of course) with this cooler installed?


----------



## ShaCanX

Lol the mark of a fantastic air cooler.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


Lol the mark of a fantastic air cooler.


Glad I got a case which can accomodate it (CM 690 II)


----------



## Not A Good Idea

im drowning my proc asap.
















edit: ive been reading about this nf200 chip. it seems as though it is really only benificial if your going tri or quad in sli or cfx... whats the truth to this?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


im drowning my proc asap.
















edit: ive been reading about this nf200 chip. it seems as though it is really only benificial if your going tri or quad in sli or cfx... whats the truth to this?


That is what I have read as well. Jean-Luc was kind enough to point me towards a few benchmarks. The NF200 has a VERY minor negative effect (less than 1 FPS) on single and dual cards. However, it is VERY good for more than 2 cards.


----------



## catalyst52

Guys... I know I haven't been around these forums long but I was hoping you guys could answer me a question. If I get the p67 ud 5 or ud 7, do you think these will fit my noctua NH d14? Another question is do you know if any of these 2 boards will leave room for a sound card with a sli setup (2 cards)? Or of any Asus board that will allow a second gtx 570 and a sound card? I would like to OC to at least 4.7

Lol I am itching to buy something tonight so I was thinking a sound card.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


That is what I have read as well. Jean-Luc was kind enough to point me towards a few benchmarks. The NF200 has a VERY minor negative effect (less than 1 FPS) on single and dual cards. However, it is VERY good for more than 2 cards.


yeah if thats the case i might just get a fatal1ity board and call it a day. im just running 2 cards.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalyst52*


Guys... I know I haven't been around these forums long but I was hoping you guys could answer me a question. If I get the p67 ud 5 or ud 7, do you think these will fit my noctua NH d14? Another question is do you know if any of these 2 boards will leave room for a sound card with a sli setup (2 cards)? Or of any Asus board that will allow a second gtx 570 and a sound card? I would like to OC to at least 4.7

Lol I am itching to buy something tonight so I was thinking a sound card.



1. yes the D14 should fit.

2. is the Soundcard PCI or PCIe?


----------



## catalyst52

It wouldn't matter I am doing a complete new build I have the following.

Haf x case
6gb dominator kit 8 8 8 24( going to use 4gb will 1.65 ram be ok on a 1.5 rated board? )
640gb data 3 HD
Noctua NH d14
DVD rw
Win 7 pro 64
Evga gtx 570
Corsair 950tx
2600k (soon)
I want to put a second gtx 570 and also a good sound card? Do they still make good pci or do i need to go pcie? If so can someone suggest a p67 either the ud 5 or ud 7? Asus is ok i just want two gpu and a sound card. also money is not a huge deal. I want to OC to at least 4.7. Sorry bout the typing doing it from my phone.


----------



## reflex99

i read ud4 somehow.

Either board will support both SLI, and a soundcard

EDIT: even the UD4 would support a PCIe 1x card in the top slot


----------



## catalyst52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*









i read ud4 somehow.

Either board will support both SLI, and a soundcard

EDIT: even the UD4 would support a PCIe 1x card in the top slot


Sorry and that is a pcie x1 no?

PS. Guys I'm really sorry to noob up this thread please forgive me.


----------



## Sin0822

first off you understand asrock makes fatal1ty boards, and they suck.

The UD5 and UD4P both have an extra pci-e slot that is 4x mechanical for a sound card. The UD5 has no Nf200.


----------



## catalyst52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


first off you understand asrock makes fatal1ty boards, and they suck.

The UD5 and UD4P both have an extra pci-e slot that is 4x mechanical for a sound card. The UD5 has no Nf200.


If I understand correctly they nf200 chip is for when i use more than 2 gpu no?


----------



## 77Pat

Now I am researching cpu coolers and it is a little overwhelming between:

212+, Dark Knight, Mugen 2, TT Frio, Thermax Eclipse II, Venomous X, SilverArrow, Noctua

Either using stock fans or taking into account the cost of the cooler plus extra fans.

I am leaning towards either the 212+ or the TT Frio.


----------



## reflex99

the Noctua D14, and the silver arrow are the best of those


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *77Pat*


Now I am researching cpu coolers and it is a little overwhelming between:

212+, Dark Knight, Mugen 2, TT Frio, Thermax Eclipse II, Venomous X, SilverArrow, Noctua

Either using stock fans or taking into account the cost of the cooler plus extra fans.

I am leaning towards either the 212+ or the TT Frio.


As has been said, the 212+ is an excellent cooler to start off with, but if you want to push the 2500k/2600k to their limits you'll need a larger cooler like the Noctua. IMO the stock fans that any aftermarket cooler comes with are great. They're purposely designed with those fans after all.

I plan to try out how far I can go with my 212+, then consider going for the Noctua. I'm not so crazy for the H50/H70.


----------



## Th0m0_202

if its as cheap as bulldozer and is a lil bit better then maybe....... but i doubt it will be in my price range


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I would love to have GTX3 like wind does.....

They are the only thing better than Project X's


There is always something better, sigh.....

OCM


----------



## Mdorty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11812531*
> Now I am researching cpu coolers and it is a little overwhelming between:
> 
> 212+, Dark Knight, Mugen 2, TT Frio, Thermax Eclipse II, Venomous X, SilverArrow, Noctua
> 
> Either using stock fans or taking into account the cost of the cooler plus extra fans.
> 
> I am leaning towards either the 212+ or the TT Frio.


Silver Arrow and Noctua are generally regarded as the best air coolers.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11813016*
> There is always something better, sigh.....
> 
> OCM


they are also $400 per 2GB stick.


----------



## Jean-Luc

11 Days.... Let's hope the price of the Maximus IV hits today


----------



## reflex99

maybe. I would much prefer the Big Bang Marshall to hit today though.

MSI fanboism


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11814796*
> maybe. I would much prefer the Big Bang Marshall to hit today though.
> 
> MSI fanboism


MSI boards like to catch fire


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11814834*
> MSI boards like to catch fire


only if they are trying to support overclocked X6's on 4+1 Phase power.


----------



## Pauliesss

What do you guys think about *Noctua NH-C14* for OCing 2600k ?


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

im sticking with my 1055T 4jijawatt


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11815149*
> What do you guys think about *Noctua NH-C14* for OCing 2600k ?


It shouldn't be TOO bad


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14;11804675*
> J-L, what's the case with the clear window in your OP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11804705*
> the clear case looks like the lancool k62
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Cases+%28Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form%29-_-Lian-Li-_-11112239


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11804715*
> Yup, you're right. Somewhere in this thread I posted that I thought it was an Obsidian with a modded window.


Its actually the Lian Li PC-7FNWX. The case that catalan linked to lacs the feet of the case in the picture.

I was the person that asked first and I searched for it on newegg.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11815198*
> Its actually the Lian Li PC-7FNWX. The case that catalan linked to lacs the feet of the case in the picture.
> 
> I was the person that asked first and I searched for it on newegg.


Thats a very nice looking case


----------



## Jean-Luc

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/sandy-bridge-microarchitecture.html


























































































Quote:


> The above shown result was obtained with Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe Edition cooler and the CPU core voltage increased to 1.45 V. Of course, this high voltage increase will hardly suit an everyday usage model, but we assume that at about 4.8 GHz frequency Sandy Bridge processors will be able to work 24/7.


----------



## catalan

they didnt say what voltage would be safe for everyday usage, im assuming 1.4?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11815426*
> they didnt say what voltage would be safe for everyday usage, im assuming 1.4?


Under 1.4v is fine with great cooling


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11808527*
> So, what is the UK price (£GBP) of the i7 2600K?


about £239 found form what i seen on some websites.

http://www.gamait.co.uk/intel-core-2600k-quad-core-340ghz-socketh2-lga1155-retai-p-202227.html


----------



## Adrev

Anyone know the max safe vcore we can use on these chips?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11815509*
> Anyone know the max safe vcore we can use on these chips?


1.45v should be the max. People have killed Gulftowns with more.


----------



## danitgeek

I have 2 questions if i may ask:

First do all sandy bridges cpus support by the i mainly mean does 2600k support this new chipset that i found on the asrock website called the h67
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=H67DE3 would you be able to run a 1920 x1080 monitor on that ?

are these rams sticks any good ?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-dominator-ddr3-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-dhx-165v

or should i go with these

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-xms3-ddr3-pc3-16000-(2000)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-10-9-27-165v

Thanks


----------



## Zeke311

Let us see how many people I offend here by saying this, but ... WHY is it necessary to do a daily countdown for SB?! Would not it be safe to assume that the folks who are waiting for this already know when it is being released? Damn. Get over it already. End.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11815575*
> I have 2 questions if i may ask:
> 
> First do all sandy bridges cpus support by the i mainly mean does 2600k support this new chipset that i found on the asrock website called the h67
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=H67DE3 would you be able to run a 1920 x1080 monitor on that ?
> 
> are these rams sticks any good ?
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-dominator-ddr3-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-dhx-165v
> 
> or should i go with these
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-xms3-ddr3-pc3-16000-(2000)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-10-9-27-165v
> 
> Thanks


H67 will work perfectly but the H chipsets are for those who want to use the IGP. Do you want to use the IGP or do you plan on running a video card.

As for memory.. What about these? What do you want 8GB for?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb(2x2gb)-corsair-twinx-dom-gt-ddr3-pc3-17066(2133)-cas-9-10-9-27-dhx-connector-df-xmp-165v


----------



## danitgeek

I found a video on youtube from asus themselves making a little preview on the ROG Maximus IV Extreme

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De0s6cmfJgI[/ame]

oh and Jean thanks for the memory


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11815621*
> I found a video on youtube from asus themselves making a little preview on the ROG Maximus IV Extreme
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De0s6cmfJgI
> 
> oh and Jean thanks for the memory


Fing AMAZING. UD7 is SO getting dropped when that comes available.


----------



## dev1ance




----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11815705*


Bastard not being held up by an NDA


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11815705*


Thanks that is quite helpful i got the benchmark on my system and got this








x2 4000+

which im guessing is quite bad i have an athlon 64 x2 4000+ but i was wondering how bad is this.

It seems like it really is time for an upgrade.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeke311;11815591*
> Let us see how many people I offend here by saying this, but ... WHY is it necessary to do a daily countdown for SB?! Would not it be safe to assume that the folks who are waiting for this already know when it is being released? Damn. Get over it already. End.


I think he is seriously addicted! Given up food, women, everything! We are going to have to do an Intravention to get him to rehab! LOL


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11815973*
> Thanks that is quite helpful i got the benchmark on my system and got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 4000+
> 
> which im guessing is quite bad i have an athlon 64 x2 4000+ but i was wondering how bad is this.
> 
> It seems like it really is time for an upgrade.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ohh wow. Yeah it's time for an upgrade bro.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeke311;11815591*
> Let us see how many people I offend here by saying this, but ... WHY is it necessary to do a daily countdown for SB?! Would not it be safe to assume that the folks who are waiting for this already know when it is being released? Damn. Get over it already. End.


Better question is why do you care?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11815973*
> Thanks that is quite helpful i got the benchmark on my system and got this
> 
> x2 4000+
> 
> which im guessing is quite bad i have an athlon 64 x2 4000+ but i was wondering how bad is this.
> 
> It seems like it really is time for an upgrade.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Do you need more?
What?

Why are you not overclocking it? Even on stock you can get up to like 3.3+. I also assume it doesn't unlock? (I don't think the athlons did that much)

I mean your a few generations behind, I assume you are broke like i usually am. Do you have a decent board? cause you could drop in a new amd proccessor.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11816065*
> What?
> 
> Do you need more? Why are you not overclocking it? Even on stock you can get up to like 3.3+. I also assume it doesn't unlock? (I don't think the athlons did that much)
> 
> I mean your a few generations behind, I assume you are broke like i usually am. Do you have a decent board? cause you could drop in a new amd proccessor.


He's using an Athlon 1 CPU, not Athlon 2. Nothing to unlock...and that CPU is a 95W dual core IIRC...I doubt the board will OC much.

Vedy old tech.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11816093*
> He's using an Athlon 1 CPU, not Athlon 2. Nothing to unlock...and that CPU is a 95W dual core IIRC...I doubt the board will OC much.
> 
> Vedy old tech.


Oh snap, I'm blind.


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11816065*
> What?
> 
> Do you need more? Why are you not overclocking it? Even on stock you can get up to like 3.3+. I also assume it doesn't unlock? (I don't think the athlons did that much)
> 
> I mean your a few generations behind, I assume you are broke like i usually am. Do you have a decent board? cause you could drop in a new amd proccessor.


Im not broke is just that my parents said they will upgrade my pc every 3 years and this year comes it to be 3rd year so i will be getting a sandy bridge cpu probaly a 2600k and this not a costume pc it a emachines my mum picked the pc herself so she thought i just need internet and skype but them i started desging.I cant overclock in the bios as i havent got an option in the bios so i have to find some software but most dont work.


----------



## Swirrrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11815973*
> Thanks that is quite helpful i got the benchmark on my system and got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 4000+
> 
> which im guessing is quite bad i have an athlon 64 x2 4000+ but i was wondering how bad is this.
> 
> It seems like it really is time for an upgrade.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I have the exact same processor, I am definitely upgrading. I started doing a lot of video/photo editing and need to render out a lot. The 2600K will be such an improvement over this current processor, can't wait for January 9th!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11816130*
> Im not broke is just that my parents said they will upgrade my pc every 3 years and this year comes it to be 3rd year so i will be getting a sandy bridge cpu probaly a 2600k and this not a costume pc it a emachines my mum picked the pc herself so she thought i just need internet and skype but them i started desging.I cant overclock in the bios as i havent got an option in the bios so i have to find some software but most dont work.


Yeah overclocking with Prebuilt's is nonexistent


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11816144*
> Yeah overclocking with Prebuilt's is nonexistent


Prebuilt's screw you in a lot of ways.

I find it particularly messed up for instance when they just don't update the bios, so things aren't supported, particularly annoying for amd am2/am3 prebuilts. Probably couldn't support the higher chips anyways with the way they are built aka CHEAP.


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11816174*
> Prebuilt's screw you in a lot of ways.
> 
> I find it particularly messed up for instance when they just don't update the bios, so things aren't supported, particularly annoying for amd am2/am3 prebuilts. Probably couldn't support the higher chips anyways with the way they are built aka CHEAP.


Yeah that is quite true since 2007 i had 1 bios update and the bios is still 2 years old.

1200 Post!!!

ps: sorry i just felt like saying 1200 post


----------



## Jean-Luc

Bastard.. It was MINE


----------



## ShaCanX

What up with so many peeps eyeing the Asrock board? Did something happen while I was not looking? Last time I checked Asrock SuCKed!!! (not even Fat1lity can redeem them)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

That Maximus IV board looks incredible. Bluetooth overclocking from your cell phone???







What's the price tag going to be on that sucker... the Maximus III is $190, if the IV is around that price level I may go for it.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11816351*
> That Maximus IV board looks incredible. Bluetooth overclocking from your cell phone???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the price tag going to be on that sucker... the Maximus III is $190, if the IV is around that price level I may go for it.


EDIT: I take that back. Only monitoring + reset/shutdown of system for other motherboards.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11816351*
> That Maximus IV board looks incredible. Bluetooth overclocking from your cell phone???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the price tag going to be on that sucker... the Maximus III is *$190*, if the IV is around that price level I may go for it.


i would buy 3 at that price!!! try around 360...


----------



## ShaCanX

If it comes out at that price I am definitely getting one.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm sure there's a perfectly logical explanation for why bluetooth overclocking or overclocking via the cloud is necessary but it evades me.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11816351*
> That Maximus IV board looks incredible. Bluetooth overclocking from your cell phone???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the price tag going to be on that sucker... the Maximus III is $190, if the IV is around that price level I may go for it.


Maximus IV is looking to be 350


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11816379*
> i would buy 3 at that price!!! try around 360...


Pffft... ridiculous. I refuse to support that price level. I know it has 4 PCI Express slots but that's just plain ridiculous.


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11816394*
> Maximus IV is looking to be 350










Too rich for my blood, am more of a bang for buck kinda guy


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11816398*
> Pffft... ridiculous. I refuse to support that price level. I know it has 4 PCI Express slots but that's just plain ridiculous.


Yea it's hard to swallow......

I hate that bluetooth worthlessness always somehow increases the price of the board by $50.

I was actually O.K. with $300, but $350 is cutting it deep. Maybe a formula version? hopefully soonish but i doubt it.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11816336*
> What up with so many peeps eyeing the Asrock board? Did something happen while I was not looking? Last time I checked Asrock SuCKed!!! (not even Fat1lity can redeem them)


They've gotten A LOT better.


----------



## flopper

Lot of people use asrock boards for 4ghz on the 1156 platform.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11810566*
> Nevermind. Thought you had DDR3 1600 linked


Why are you under NDA again? Because a guy on a different site told you how to get a 2600k? Unless you got the chip from Intel itself or a test unit (for reviewing websites), you have no NDA nor can it be "traced" back to the other guy for fault. I don't know why you aren't giving details...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;11816520*
> Why are you under NDA again? Because a guy on a different site told you how to get a 2600k? Unless you got the chip from Intel itself or a test unit (for reviewing websites), you have no NDA nor can it be "traced" back to the other guy for fault. I don't know why you aren't giving details...


I'm not releasing my results because if i piss this guy off i won't have a chance to get BD or IB chips early and thats more important to me.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11816336*
> What up with so many peeps eyeing the Asrock board? Did something happen while I was not looking? Last time I checked Asrock SuCKed!!! (not even Fat1lity can redeem them)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11816513*
> Lot of people use asrock boards for 4ghz on the 1156 platform.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11816507*
> They've gotten A LOT better.


The bad i have heard about asrock is terrible bios, weird naming conventions and things like that, aka overclocking is a pain because the stuff is named other crap.

I hope the UEFI is kinda like a standard instead of willy nilly bios.

The only other thing i can think of is short warranty length.

Oh and the blue, most definitely the blue, now fixed, thank you gigabyte also.


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11816507*
> They've gotten A LOT better.


That's good to hear we can all use more competition at the top.


----------



## 77Pat

Yea, the maximus looks nice, but there is no way I am paying over $200. I am looking around $150, but would be willing to go to $200 if an Asus Formula IV comes out. I know it should not matter, but since i have a Lancool K62R1, I would prefer to get a motherboard with black/red instead of black/blue. Most of the ones which are black/red are more expensive, above $200, though.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;11816520*
> Why are you under NDA again? Because a guy on a different site told you how to get a 2600k? Unless you got the chip from Intel itself or a test unit (for reviewing websites), you have no NDA nor can it be "traced" back to the other guy for fault. I don't know why you aren't giving details...


Hes respecting the guy that hooked him up, whats wrong with that.

I don't know how much the 200mhz helps but my 950 at 4ghz scores way less then that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11815705*


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11816567*
> Yea, the maximus looks nice, but there is no way I am paying over $200. I am looking around $150, but would be willing to go to $200 if an Asus Formula IV comes out. I know it should not matter, but since i have a Lancool K62R1, I would prefer to get a motherboard with black/red instead of black/blue. Most of the ones which are black/red are more expensive, above $200, though.


I doubt even the formula is going to be $200.

Best bet is probably to start looking at the ud4.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Hey Jean-Luc, make up a thread with all the SB boards coming out in price order... this will occupy you so you dont pop up in AMD threads







:buttkick: and it will be helpful to all of us!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11816599*
> Hey Jean-Luc, make up a thread with all the SB boards coming out in price order... this will occupy you so you dont pop up in AMD threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :buttkick: and it will be helpful to all of us!


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeke311;11815591*
> Let us see how many people I offend here by saying this, but ... WHY is it necessary to do a daily countdown for SB?! Holy $H!T man. Would not it be safe to assume that the folks who are waiting for this already know when it is being released? Damn. Get over it already. End.


You didn't have to come into the thread....in fact, you could have ignored it. Instead you decided to enter the thread, write this and somehow expect the world to change.


----------



## TFL Replica

You've been popping up in AMD threads? That's mean.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11816568*
> Hes respecting the guy that hooked him up, whats wrong with that.
> 
> I don't know how much the 200mhz helps but my 950 at 4ghz scores way less then that.


What's your score? The 7.56 score on there is at 3.9GHz.


----------



## ShaCanX

I kind like the ud4 but wish it had a few more fan header and 2 x16 pci-e lane but if it works out to be the best bang for buck it will just have to do


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;11816631*
> You've been popping up in AMD threads? That's mean.


Yeah..







I've been trollin...


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11816542*
> I'm not releasing my results because if i piss this guy off i won't have a chance to get BD or IB chips early and thats more important to me.


Gotcha - you don't want to use him to get the chip and then start releasing benchmarks he can't. Smart


----------



## bratas

Jean u mentioned you might get the i5-2500k also? Have you made a decision yet?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratas;11816706*
> Jean u mentioned you might get the i5-2500k also? Have you made a decision yet?


As of now im not going to buy it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11816632*
> What's your score? The 7.56 score on there is at 3.9GHz.


It seems like mine has gotten lower and I'm not sure why. Only thing I have done is upped ram multi so its running at 1740 with stock timings of 9-9-9. I wonder if the score will go up if I drop the cpu multi and raise up the bclck. I'm only at 174 right now. But either way I'm getting killed!!!


----------



## Mit Namso

Intel is junk, if I won a CPU, I'd use it to level up my microwave


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mit Namso;11816850*
> Intel is junk, if I won a CPU, I'd use it to level up my microwave


Lol that's sarcasm, right? No one is actually that clueless







.

Even the hardest of hardcore AMD fanboys will tell you that Intel is more powerful (albeit more expensive, which is why AMD is able to compete).


----------



## dev1ance

^
Are you by chance running anything at all in the background that's utilizing CPU usage? Your score is definitely off in comparison with http://www.cbscores.com/ . You should be getting at least 6.7ish with 6.8-6.9ish being expected (note, those are unofficial scores but it gives a relative range of expected figures)
Quote:


> Lol that's sarcasm, right? No one is actually that clueless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even the hardest of hardcore AMD fanboys will tell you that Intel is more powerful (albeit more expensive, which is why AMD is able to compete).


Meh, just trolling lol. All in good fun I presume.


----------



## decimator

I'm interested in the cheapest P67 mobo with the NF200 chip. It's probably still gonna be at least $300, isn't it...?

As for ASRock, they're a subsidiary of Asus, so the quality is there. I would buy their boards if they have the features I want at the price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11816866*
> ^
> Are you by chance running anything at all in the background that's utilizing CPU usage? Your score is definitely off in comparison with http://www.cbscores.com/ . You should be getting at least 6.7ish with 6.8-6.9ish being expected (note, those are unofficial scores but it gives a relative range of expected figures)
> 
> Meh, just trolling lol. All in good fun I presume.


So I disabled everything in the system tray and the score went down by .01

wth, I swear it was 6 something before but I'm not sure. I ran it a few times and its the exact same every time. Weird.

I'll mess with it later I'm off to work.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11815705*


Hmmm, my 1366 get 6.94 @ 4,0


----------



## ShaCanX

Personally am not interested in the NF200 most I will ever do is 2 way crossfire.


----------



## Mugenx

I was planning on upgrading my sig rig to i7. Then, literally 2 weeks ago I found out about sandybridge, I was like ***udge, i5/i7 is not that old yet intel is killing the 1156 to make way for this. If that is the case then, i7 would also meet the same treatment.

That was the last straw for me, I for one won't be upgrading to anytime soon because of this. For now, I am staying with my archeological sig rig of a 775!









Indefinitely!


----------



## Wishmaker

^ Wait for IVY Bridge. The real I7 replacement


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugenx;11816968*
> I was planning on upgrading my sig rig to i7. Then, literally 2 weeks ago I found out about sandybridge, I was like ***udge, i5/i7 is not that old yet intel is killing the 1156 to make way for this. If that is the case then, i7 would also meet the same treatment.
> 
> That was the last straw for me, I for one won't be upgrading to anytime soon because of this. For now, I am staying with my archeological sig rig of a 775!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indefinitely!


lol whatever rocks your boat, intel is infamous for killing sockets that probably won't change anytime soon.


----------



## YangerD

Alright, I have a question guys. From all the overclocks I've seen, it is showing a flat 100 mhz base clock and just high multipliers. Is that how overclocking with these new chips work? Just adjusting multiplier and no touching the FSB?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;11816982*
> ^ Wait for IVY Bridge. The real I7 replacement


1155 was never meant to replace 1366, I have no idea why people still think this. 1155 is to replace 1156.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11817076*
> Alright, I have a question guys. From all the overclocks I've seen, it is showing a flat 100 mhz base clock and just high multipliers. Is that how overclocking with these new chips work? Just adjusting multiplier and no touching the FSB?


Well, also adjusting the voltage.


----------



## dev1ance

^
Yup. It goes up to 103 max for me and craps out after that. Might as well just stick to 100.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;11817097*
> 1155 was never meant to replace 1366, I have no idea why people still think this. 1155 is to replace 1156.


Shhh, I need people to start selling their "old" 1366 stuff on the cheap while they upgrade to 1155!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11817110*
> ^
> Yup. It goes up to 103 max for me and craps out after that. Might as well just stick to 100.


Why would they do that?.... I noticed your in Toronto, Where did you get your hands on the stuff already?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11817110*
> ^
> Yup. It goes up to 103 max for me and craps out after that. Might as well just stick to 100.


Can you go higher than 4.2ghz on the h50?

I'm asking cause i have the h50 I know it has nothing to do with bclk just directing the question to you.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;11816982*
> ^ Wait for IVY Bridge. The real I7 replacement


These chips are I5 760 and I7 875K replacements


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11817142*
> Can you go higher than 4.2ghz on the h50?
> 
> I'm asking cause i have the h50 I know it has nothing to do with bclk just directing the question to you.


Ya, it can definitely go higher but it needs more voltage. I can do 4.6 @ 1.26ish volts but 4.7+ will more than likely need 1.3v +. I tried doing 4.7 at 1.26ish but it wouldn't boot. I don't want to keep pushing voltages until safe numbers start coming out.
Quote:


> Why would they do that?.... I noticed your in Toronto, Where did you get your hands on the stuff already?


Read up on the SB architecture, it's just how Intel has linked things together...well, I'll let you know that the K's aren't available for sale anymore.


----------



## CryWin

I haven't been following sandybridge at all, so I was just wondering if any of the chips are actually locked from overclocking as rumored?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11817172*
> Ya, it can definitely go higher but it needs more voltage. I can do 4.6 @ 1.26ish volts but 4.7+ will more than likely need 1.3v +. I tried doing 4.7 at 1.26ish but it wouldn't boot. I don't want to keep pushing voltages until safe numbers start coming out.


Thanks.

That's kinda what i thought you were just playing it safe.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11817172*
> Ya, it can definitely go higher but it needs more voltage. I can do 4.6 @ 1.26ish volts but 4.7+ will more than likely need 1.3v +. I tried doing 4.7 at 1.26ish but it wouldn't boot. I don't want to keep pushing voltages until safe numbers start coming out.


Just to add to this. For 4.8Ghz stability i need 1.324v.


----------



## bratas

thought i read somewhere about 1.45 was max safe


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;11816926*
> Hmmm, my 1366 get 6.94 @ 4,0


can't see your specs on my phone but I will defenitely be looking into it after work.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11817223*
> Just to add to this. For 4.8Ghz stability i need 1.324v.


that is just sick.


----------



## OC Maximus

w00t!!










OCM


----------



## Nickzorz91

What type of RAM are you all going to be putting into your systems? Someone here said to just pick up 2200MHz RAM and not worry about timings, but would that really be faster than getting 1600MHz RAM with tight timings? Does anyone have some numbers on this? I can't seem to find anything.

This question is being asked specifically for Sandy Bridge, since it can make use of that high speed RAM.


----------



## ShaCanX

If money is no issue go with the higher speed RAM otherwise a decent 1600MHz ram should be fine. I will be going with a decent GSkill 1600MHz kit and tighten up the timings. Not sure if it will be possible to increase the speed much or any at all but tight timings should do the trick.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11818432*
> If money is no issue go with the higher speed RAM otherwise a decent 1600MHz ram should be fine. I will be going with a decent GSkill 1600MHz kit and tighten up the timings. Not sure if it will be possible to increase the speed much or any at all but tight timings should do the trick.


Is there official word on what voltages the RAM should be on?


----------



## DiNet

why 11 days? 0.0

I got local shop that sell them and mobos...
ksp.co.il There's english button for you all there...


----------



## Blostorm

Jean-luc, what speed are you gonna run 24/7 and at what voltage?


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickzorz91;11818297*
> What type of RAM are you all going to be putting into your systems? Someone here said to just pick up 2200MHz RAM and not worry about timings, but would that really be faster than getting 1600MHz RAM with tight timings? Does anyone have some numbers on this? I can't seem to find anything.
> 
> This question is being asked specifically for Sandy Bridge, since it can make use of that high speed RAM.


It's definately more complex than this but this is my uneducated logic for frequency vs. CAS latency choices:

Say I've got to choose between 1600 MHz @ CAS 7 and 2200 MHz @ CAS 10.

1/1600 = .000625 sec per cycle
.000625* CAS 7 = .004375 sec per refresh

1/2200 = .0004545 sec per cycle
.0004545* CAS 10 = .004545 sec per refresh

Turns out, these are almost equal by this method(1600 MHz @ CAS 7 is a hair faster).

I'm sure someone here has tested this.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickzorz91;11818297*
> What type of RAM are you all going to be putting into your systems? Someone here said to just pick up 2200MHz RAM and not worry about timings, but would that really be faster than getting 1600MHz RAM with tight timings? Does anyone have some numbers on this? I can't seem to find anything.
> 
> This question is being asked specifically for Sandy Bridge, since it can make use of that high speed RAM.


1600mhz is good enough.
speed ram and in use is kind of not worth it.


----------



## Lampen

Looked through the thread and didn't see anything about temperatures. Can we get some info on that at the various speeds you've listed by chance? 100% stress, idle, etc.


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;11818443*
> Is there official word on what voltages the RAM should be on?


Not seen anything official yet, but all the benches I have seen so far seem to be using currently available RAM. Since DDR3 is still in full swing, I'm guessing voltage requirement will stay the same as with current boards.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;11818498*
> It's definately more complex than this but this is my uneducated logic for frequency vs. CAS latency choices:
> 
> Say I've got to choose between 1600 MHz @ CAS 7 and 2200 MHz @ CAS 10.
> 
> 1/1600 = .000625 sec per cycle
> .000625* CAS 7 = .004375 sec per refresh
> 
> 1/2200 = .0004545 sec per cycle
> .0004545* CAS 10 = .004545 sec per refresh
> 
> Turns out, these are almost equal by this method(1600 MHz @ CAS 7 is a hair faster).
> 
> I'm sure someone here has tested this.


haha are you the guy who PMed me?


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11818760*
> haha are you the guy who PMed me?


No.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11818455*
> Jean-luc, what speed are you gonna run 24/7 and at what voltage?


4.8Ghz
1.324v

Rock stable for 5 days now


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11818817*
> 4.8Ghz
> 1.324v
> 
> Rock stable for 5 days now


I thought you were still under NDA? I know the one I signed says I can't give details like that. But alas... I digress.


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11818817*
> 4.8Ghz
> 1.324v
> 
> Rock stable for 5 days now


Can you divulge any any info on the temp you are getting with the h50?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;11818849*
> I thought you were still under NDA? I know the one I signed says I can't give details like that. But alas... I digress.


I promised the guy who hooked me up with the chip i wouldn't post benches or screenshots. I never said anything about not saying speeds or voltages.

I'd love to post what i have so far but the thought of getting Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge chips early gives me a hardon


----------



## ShaCanX

What are your temps like with the H70? Since temps are also excluded. lol


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11818914*
> I promised the guy who hooked me up with the chip i wouldn't post benches or screenshots. I never said anything about not saying speeds or voltages.
> 
> I'd love to post what i have so far but the thought of getting Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge chips early gives me a hardon


Ah so you're not tied down like I am







. I'd prefer to keep getting early chips myself. So I don't like to talk about the stuff I have while I'm under NDA at all. Lol


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;11818992*
> Ah so you're not tied down like I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd prefer to keep getting early chips myself. So I don't like to talk about the stuff I have while I'm under NDA at all. Lol


party pooper


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11818979*
> What are your temps like with the H70? Since temps are also excluded. lol


30C idle's, 60C load's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;11818992*
> Ah so you're not tied down like I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd prefer to keep getting early chips myself. So I don't like to talk about the stuff I have while I'm under NDA at all. Lol


Same here. BD better not suck


----------



## Jean-Luc

I wonder when Newegg is going to start offering boards. I'm not sure when the NDA on them ends. Must have already. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## reflex99

If BD sucks, we are all screwed. Intel will raise prices since they wouldn't have any competition :O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11819156*
> I wonder when Newegg is going to start offering boards. I'm not sure when the NDA on them ends. Must have already. Maybe tomorrow.


you know something we don't.....


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11819139*
> 30C idle's, 60C load's
> 
> Same here. BD better not suck


Nice temps should do well under a better loop.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11819258*
> If BD sucks, we are all screwed. Intel will raise prices since they wouldn't have any competition :O
> 
> you know something we don't.....


Intel won't be raising prices


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11818817*
> 4.8Ghz
> 1.324v
> 
> Rock stable for 5 days now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11819139*
> 30C idle's, 60C load's


Holy awesome! Great temps, great speed, and a normal voltage. Fantastic.

I'm glad the info has been very positive all around, but its certainly making the wait more difficult.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11817152*
> These chips are I5 760 and I7 875K replacements


Socket 1366 FTW







. Anything else is just background noise














. IVY will replace this socket and it will give nice numbers







.

Looking forward to some of your benches


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11819139*
> 30C idle's, 60C load's


Jean-Luc I'm going to be doing a similar setup. H70 and 2600K.
Have you upgraded the fans on the H70?
Do you plan on going much farther for a 24/7 clock?

-BB


----------



## Rust1d?

Jean-Luc, can you link the RAM you are using?


----------



## ALiShaikh

Maybe a new GPU down the road, but this setup is more than enough at 1920*1080(for most stuff)


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11819324*
> Jean-Luc I'm going to be doing a similar setup. H70 and 2600K.
> Have you upgraded the fans on the H70?
> Do you plan on going much farther for a 24/7 clock?
> 
> -BB


Yes i have upgraded the fans to these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835104015

I plan on staying at 4.8ghz. Not worth it to go higher
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11819347*
> Jean-Luc, can you link the RAM you are using?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145317&cm_re=Corsair_4GB_DDR3_2000-_-20-145-317-_-Product


----------



## Nickzorz91

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145290

This is the RAM I plan on getting, 7-8-7-20 timings and people say it overclocks very well. I was also considering the G.Skill 1600, would they be as good for less money?

Also, I'm thinking of picking up the Noctua NH-D14 cooler. Is that going to be necessary for a good OC? I've heard these chips run cooler than most. I plan on using a P67-UD3 or UD2H motherboard, so I don't know if that would limit my OC before the cooler would.


----------



## Jean-Luc

When the hell is Corsair going to release DDR3 2400 Dominator's


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11819435*
> When the hell is Corsair going to release DDR3 2400 Dominator's


they are called GTX3's, and they costed about 400 per stick


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11819561*
> they are called GTX3's, and they costed about 400 per stick


Ugh F that


----------



## Nickzorz91

Also, am I going to be able to safely OC to over 4.5 GHz on a UD3 board? I don't know if the cooling is as good as on a higher end board, I just don't want the motherboard to bottleneck me at all.


----------



## Pauliesss

Jean-Luc: do you use those RAMs with or without the two small fans? Because I read that those fans get loud very quickly after few weeks...

Thanks.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11819796*
> Jean-Luc: do you use those RAMs with or without the two small fans? Because I read that those fans get loud very quickly after few weeks...
> 
> Thanks.


No i don't have the clearance to use it in my case with the H70


----------



## reflex99

screw ram fans. Just get a real 120mm fan and stick it on top.


----------



## jp27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Yes i have upgraded the fans to these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835104015


LOL 48db, that's stupid loud , what a junky fan

get some real fans like delta or sans ace


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;11820054*
> LOL 48db, that's stupid loud , what a junky fan
> 
> get some real fans like delta or sans ace


They're not bad at 2000rpm. They were cheap. Im not stupid enough to spend 20 bucks per fan


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-317-_-Product


Those are some sweet RAM. Dominators Rock!!!


----------



## reflex99

lol, my Supertalent Chrome was cheaper AND better.

Hyper IC's









I don't get a gimmicky ram fan though


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


Those are some sweet RAM. Dominators Rock!!!


Yeah they are. They overclocked to ddr3 2150 in my old rig at stock timings


----------



## Jean-Luc

Asus boards are up on asus site all except for the Maximus


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Asus boards are up on asus site all except for the Maximus


They added sabertooth?


----------



## YangerD

I can't seem to find any 1155 boards on the Asus website.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11820407*
> I can't seem to find any 1155 boards on the Asus website.


Use the global site


----------



## MaKe OuT

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=15253312
upgrading from a 775 myself. i will do a completely new build and am thinking about going with the above newegg list i built. i still need to figure out the cpu cooling, which SB chip to go with and which mobo to get. i will use this for overclocking, benchmarks and mainly a gaming rig. i would also wonder if going with two 570s in SLI would be good for my FPS games or if it is complete overkill and waste of money.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT;11820504*
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=15253312
> upgrading from a 775 myself. i will do a completely new build and am thinking about going with the above newegg list i built. i still need to figure out the cpu cooling, which SB chip to go with and which mobo to get. i will use this for overclocking, benchmarks and mainly a gaming rig. i would also wonder if going with two 570s in SLI would be good for my FPS games or if it is complete overkill and waste of money.


most likely overkill. might as well just get 1 580


----------



## ShaCanX

There is no such thing as "overkill" where gpus are concerned IMHO but yeah a single 580 would also be great.


----------



## dizzyscure1

SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection)
Internal Base Clock tuning from 80MHz up to 300MHz at 1MHz increment

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...lu4&templete=2

look down the list at overclocking features!!!

What the hell is this???? Does this mean that we can OC without a Multi???


----------



## Breakbeat

Think its worth buying ram now that newegg has 15% off desktop mem or wait for SB to come out? Im Looking at DDR3 2000 or better.

The 2 i see are:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231407
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145325

Everything else seems cheap or Out of stock.
Any thoughts?


----------



## OC Maximus

2000 CL7 FTW









OCM


----------



## ShaCanX

For all those who wanted to know about SB memory standards ...

Quote:



The motherboard supports DDR3 memory that features data transfer rates of 2200(O.C.) / 2133(O.C.) / 1866(O.C.) / 1600(O.C.) / 1333 / 1066 MHz to meet the higher bandwidth requirements of the latest 3D graphics, multimedia, and Internet applications. The dual-channel DDR3 architecture enlarges the bandwidth of your system memory to boost system performance



True Serial ATA 6Gb/s support (this I didn't know, thanks alot intel)

Quote:



[Serial ATA 6Gb/s support] The IntelÂ® P67 Express Chipset natively supports the Serial ATA (SATA) interface, delivering up to 6.0 Gb/s data transfer. ASUS provides extra SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports with enhanced scalability, faster data retrieval, and double the bandwidth of current bus systems.


----------



## catalan

Hmm since ram is on sale for 15% off looking at some 2000 ram


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection)
Internal Base Clock tuning from 80MHz up to 300MHz at 1MHz increment

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...lu4&templete=2

look down the list at overclocking features!!!

What the hell is this???? Does this mean that we can OC without a Multi???


Yes you can, but it will be marginal. The most i have seen is a 7MHz increase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakbeat*


Think its worth buying ram now that newegg has 15% off desktop mem or wait for SB to come out? Im Looking at DDR3 2000 or better.

The 2 i see are:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231407
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145325

Everything else seems cheap or Out of stock.
Any thoughts?


The Gskill are better. 1.55v for 9-10-9-28 should do 1.65 9-10-9-27 like the corsair.


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11820758*
> Think its worth buying ram now that newegg has 15% off desktop mem or wait for SB to come out? Im Looking at DDR3 2000 or better.
> 
> The 2 i see are:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145325
> 
> Everything else seems cheap or Out of stock.
> Any thoughts?


Be patient memory prices haven't bottomed out yet.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Correct memory will still go down i think and they still have to release memory for the 1155 socket, i think there standard is 1.5v now as compared to 1.65v for 1156.


----------



## Breakbeat

LoL fine, I’m just anxious. This wait is killing me, and Jean-Luc and his damn isn’t helping! ; )


----------



## OC Maximus

P67 motherboards on Asus website so far..........

Intel H67
P8H67
P8H67-M
P8H67-M EVO
P8H67-M LE
P8H67-M LX
P8H67-M PRO
P8H67-V

Intel P67
P8P67
P8P67 DELUXE
P8P67 EVO
P8P67 LE
P8P67 PRO
P8P67-M
P8P67-M PRO

OCM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


Correct memory will still go down i think and they still have to release memory for the 1155 socket, i think there standard is 1.5v now as compared to 1.65v for 1156.


Do you have a source for this?

It would be very strange for them to change it since all chipsets currently use 1.65 as standard.

790i is not current


----------



## dougri

surprised the mushkin ridgeback is not getting more attention... seems to some of the better high speed RAM that will fit under a D14 cooler without removing the heat-spreaders.

  Amazon.com: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Ridgeback 4 GB Desktop Memory 996902: Electronics
just too expensive for most people's taste, or am I missing something?


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Do you have a source for this?

It would be very strange for them to change it since all chipsets currently use 1.65 as standard.

790i is not current


No thats my thoughts, i cant remember where i saw it but ive seen some article where they said something about the 1.5v ram deal and 1155 socket. well see when the NDA is released on the 6/9th but im putting off buying ram until then because of this whole reason.


----------



## Pauliesss

So, the question is, is it safe to use *CORSAIR 4GB KIT DDR3 2000MHz CL8 Dominator GT DHX* without any fans on them, even when OCing ?


----------



## reflex99

I highly doubt they would change it.

Jean is running 1.65v ram just fine.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I highly doubt they would change it.

Jean is running 1.65v ram just fine.


i hope they dont change LOL! because they have some really nice 1.65 stuff out right now.


----------



## reflex99

probably wont


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


So, the question is, is it safe to use *CORSAIR 4GB KIT DDR3 2000MHz CL8 Dominator GT DHX* without any fans on them, even when OCing ?


Yes, a long as you are not gunning for world record speeds and have a case with decent airflow.


----------



## reflex99

It is safe to run any ram without heatspreaders. As long as you are at stock voltages


----------



## PC_Gamer_2026

I may upgrade to sandy bridge once it releases... Was thinking of getting a 2600k and the Gigabyte UD5. At the moment I can't crossfire my 5770 as my board only has x16/x4 PCIE lanes. With the UD5 having x8/x8 lanes and the UD7 having full x16/x16 lanes, would I get much crossfire preformance difference if I went for the UD7?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC_Gamer_2026*


I may upgrade to sandy bridge once it releases... Was thinking of getting a 2600k and the Gigabyte UD5. At the moment I can't crossfire my 5770 as my board only has x16/x4 PCIE lanes. With the UD5 having x8/x8 lanes and the UD7 having full x16/x16 lanes, would I get much crossfire preformance difference if I went for the UD7?


No, there is little to no difference between x8 and x16, especially if your using a lower end video card like the 5770. The 5970 might be slightly bottle necked by an x8.

Go with the UD5.


----------



## reflex99

no, you would notice no difference between 8x and 16x.

Only very highend cards (5970, 480, 580, 6970) are affected by 8x, and even then it is marginal like 2-3%


----------



## ShaCanX

For a 5770 crossfire the UD5 is perfectly ok, hell even a 6970 won't fully saturate an x8 pcie lane as said above only marginal performance hit.


----------



## Blostorm

Wait. I don't understand. max ram voltage will be 1.5 ? What are you guys talking about ? My ram is rated at 1.6 and most ram is rated at 1.65


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


Wait. I don't understand. max ram voltage will be 1.5 ? What are you guys talking about ? My ram is rated at 1.6 and most ram is rated at 1.65


Dont pay attention to my posts they are an opionion and oberservation. until we know something more (PROOF) dont worry about it.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Strictly speaking, 1.5V is the standard voltage. There's just a +10% allowance which makes 1.65V acceptable. Trust me, I've been insane enough to read parts of Intel's Clarkdale and Lynnfield specification sheets.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11821951*
> no, you would notice no difference between 8x and 16x.
> 
> Only very highend cards (5970, 480, 580, 6970) are affected by 8x, and even then it is marginal like 2-3%


I'm running my 580 in an x8 slot right now, and I don't notice any difference at all.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna;11822053*
> Strictly speaking, 1.5V is the standard voltage. There's just a +10% allowance which makes 1.65V acceptable. Trust me, I've been insane enough to read parts of Intel's Clarkdale and Lynnfield specification sheets.


That seems logical enough. thanks for the info.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;11822065*
> I'm running my 580 in an x8 slot right now, and I don't notice any difference at all.


have you benched it at both 8x and 16x?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;11816926*
> Hmmm, my 1366 get 6.94 @ 4,0


So I bumped up the bclck to 191. Raised the score a little bit. But still not sure why it is so low compared to others. What am I doing wrong here??


----------



## PC_Gamer_2026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;11821926*
> No, there is little to no difference between x8 and x16, especially if your using a lower end video card like the 5770. The 5970 might be slightly bottle necked by an x8.
> 
> Go with the UD5.


Thx then I will go with the UD5, Though I hope my 600w PSU is enough to run 2x5770 and sandy bridge.

Also sry for late reply... I got disconnected


----------



## reflex99

your PSU will be fine.


----------



## ShaCanX

^ +1


----------



## PC_Gamer_2026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11822427*
> your PSU will be fine.


I hope so









I look forward to seeing benchmarks of the 2600k though if there isn't going to be much difference in preformance then I might go with a 2500k and put the extra money towards an SSD.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11822168*
> So I bumped up the bclck to 191. Raised the score a little bit. But still not sure why it is so low compared to others. What am I doing wrong here??


Are you having problems scoring regularly in other benchmarks?


----------



## Blostorm

Yo jean-luc take a look at your PMs!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


Are you having problems scoring regularly in other benchmarks?


Like what benchmark?


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Like what benchmark?


Cinebench R10?
PCMark Vantage?
wPrime 1024?


----------



## JmChile

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211463

are these good?
are they the same as the dominators?

thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


Cinebench R10?
PCMark Vantage?
wPrime 1024?


So I noticed somehting was stealing cpu cycles. Doh! didn't think about all the gadgets I had running.

Score is now 6.22 with bclck back down at 174. So with some tweaking I think I could get around 6.5

Feeling better now thanks for making me think to check.


----------



## Iching

So far this is my favourite board. But for $300, forget it.

  
 You Tube


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JmChile*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211463

are these good?
are they the same as the dominators?

thanks


They are not the same as dominators, but they are rated better


----------



## feralBit

I was planning on doing a 1366 build in Jan / Feb 2011, but now may go to 1155.

For some reason, I thought the memory had to be 1.35 volt, which tends to be higher priced. I saw on the last few pages here memory had come up.

I just came across this via google on gigabyte 1155 boards. The third row down in the table indicates the boards will have 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/com...%2C3647%2C3646


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feralBit*


I was planning on doing a 1366 build in Jan / Feb 2011, but now may go to 1155.

For some reason, I thought the memory had to be 1.35 volt, which tends to be higher priced. I saw on the last few pages here memory had come up.

I just came across this via google on gigabyte 1155 boards. The third row down in the table indicates the boards will have 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/com...%2C3647%2C3646


I was looking at that too. So the on the UD3R the pci x16 slot will run at x4 if you use the other one?? Doesn't seem right but thats what I read.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feralBit*


I was planning on doing a 1366 build in Jan / Feb 2011, but now may go to 1155.

For some reason, I thought the memory had to be 1.35 volt, which tends to be higher priced. I saw on the last few pages here memory had come up.

I just came across this via google on gigabyte 1155 boards. The third row down in the table indicates the boards will have 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/com...%2C3647%2C3646


1.65 memory runs fine, I would not be worried

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I was looking at that too. So the on the UD3R the pci x16 slot will run at x4 if you use the other one?? Doesn't seem right but thats what I read.


This is common on low-end boards as the second slot is often powered by a separate controller instead of the P67 chipset


----------



## lightsout

So the first only runs at x16 if its the only one installed on the board? yikes.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11823520*
> So the first only runs at x16 if its the only one installed on the board? yikes.


you can either have

16x
+
4x

or

16x
+
0x


----------



## JmChile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11822993*
> They are not the same as dominators, but they are rated better


should I buy them?

im looking on OC in 2600k


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11666318*


Is sexually explicit material like this allowed on OCN?


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11823720*
> you can either have
> 
> 16x
> +
> 4x
> 
> or
> 
> 16x
> +
> 0x


PCIe lane limits are confusing. So the UD7 allows 16x + 16x, but it's not true 16x +16x, is it? It basically takes 8x + 8x and splits the lanes into hypothetical 16x + 16x, from what I've read, yet I can't find any info on if the resulting bandwidth is actually any different.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faraz1729;11823815*
> Is sexually explicit material like this allowed on OCN?


Meh. Cheap plastic dust collectors look like cheap plastic dust collectors.


----------



## Faraz

People have different tastes in women. I guess I prefer the plastic kind.


----------



## Durandal1707

Why do most of these MB's only have 4 SATA connections?!?! I already have 4 HD's and wanted to add one more with my next build. My old crappy E6420 MB has 6 of them


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JmChile;11823788*
> should I buy them?
> 
> im looking on OC in 2600k


They are fine, and Adata is a good brand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11823823*
> PCIe lane limits are confusing. So the UD7 allows 16x + 16x, but it's not true 16x +16x, is it? It basically takes 8x + 8x and splits the lanes into hypothetical 16x + 16x, from what I've read, yet I can't find any info on if the resulting bandwidth is actually any different.


The ud7 allows for:

16x 16x

or 16x 8x 8x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11823853*
> Meh. Cheap plastic dust collectors look like cheap plastic dust collectors.


agree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11823909*
> Why do most of these MB's only have 4 SATA connections?!?! I already have 4 HD's and wanted to add one more with my next build. My old crappy E6420 MB has 6 of them


add-in sata cards are cheap


----------



## Pr0grammer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11823909*
> Why do most of these MB's only have 4 SATA connections?!?! I already have 4 HD's and wanted to add one more with my next build. My old crappy E6420 MB has 6 of them


There aren't very many people who have more than two hard drives, let alone four. How big are the drives? Could you buy a new bigger one and consolidate two or three of your current drives onto it?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0grammer1;11824102*
> There aren't very many people who have more than two hard drives, let alone four. How big are the drives? Could you buy a new bigger one and consolidate two or three of your current drives onto it?


I actually have a lot of drives, hard drives are surprisingly robust.

Whats really funny is my old athlon 64 foxconn motherboard has 4 sata slots lol....

You just think they would include more for some reason, but since most people don't use that many i guess?

I don't know my power supply has 16 sata power connectors, and i have a urge to use every damn one of them.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0grammer1;11824102*
> There aren't very many people who have more than two hard drives, let alone four. How big are the drives? Could you buy a new bigger one and consolidate two or three of your current drives onto it?


I myself need 5 SATA ports....plus have 2 in reserve for an eSATA PCI-slot adapter.


----------



## catalan

I got a q, so ddr3-2000 will be a noticable difference from 1333 w/ sb? I pretty much only game so idk if theres a benefit for me to pick up a new set of ram


----------



## Twistacles

I've been mulling over this for a while;

I want to pick up a 2500k or a 2600k, to upgrade from my ancient E6700...but I can't really decide if the i7 is worth it? I want to future-proof as much as possible since I won't be upgrading this rig for a couple years at least. (I tend to stretch em out.) With this in consideration, would you opt for the i7? Or is HT marketing drivel and I should just get the i5?
I will be gaming, streaming, a little video rendering/etc


----------



## catalan

Hyoer threading will help w/ rendering/encoding i guess it depends on how much you plan on doing that. Beside dvd rips, I mostly game so 2500k was an easy choice for me


----------



## Twistacles

Well, games will support 8 cores one day...maybe?







I guess I SHOULD go with the i5, but my e-peen wants to see 8 graphs on my ctrl-alt-del.


----------



## ____

Any major differences between P67A-UD7 and P8P67 Deluxe? Other than the bios, color, manufacturer...


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11824755*
> Well, games will support 8 cores one day...maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I SHOULD go with the i5, but my e-peen wants to see 8 graphs on my ctrl-alt-del.


I thought about it too but i cant justify the $100 price diff for something i wont see a real benefit from


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11824813*
> I thought about it too but i cant justify the $100 price diff for something i wont see a real benefit from


I'm kind of struggling with it too. I may ditch this 950 and go SB just for the fun of it. But I don't want to lose HT in the process seems like too much of a step down.

Although do I really need it. If I go 2500k the "upgrade" will be under 100 bucks. But if I go 2600k it will be a fair amount more.

Same question as always do I really need it. I guess I should run this one with HT off for a while to show myself that I don't need it lol.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11825012*
> I'm kind of struggling with it too. I may ditch this 950 and go SB just for the fun of it. But I don't want to lose HT in the process seems like too much of a step down.
> 
> Although do I really need it. If I go 2500k the "upgrade" will be under 100 bucks. But if I go 2600k it will be a fair amount more.
> 
> Same question as always do I really need it. I guess I should run this one with HT off for a while to show myself that I don't need it lol.


Lol if i had 1366 i prob wouldnt upgrade until ivy was released but to each their own


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11820516*
> most likely overkill. might as well just get 1 580


i am an EVGA fan and on newegg all the 580s are out of stock...***!


----------



## Pr0grammer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11824755*
> Well, games will support 8 cores one day...maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I SHOULD go with the i5, but my e-peen wants to see 8 graphs on my ctrl-alt-del.


That's what I thought, but then I realized that there are lots of better things I could do with $100.









By the time support for eight cores in games becomes mainstream, upgrade time will almost certainly have come and gone again. Unless you spend a lot of time doing rendering (or something else that will max more than four cores), there's no real reason to go for the 2600 over the 2500 as far as I've seen.


----------



## Twistacles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0grammer1;11825165*
> That's what I thought, but then I realized that there are lots of better things I could do with $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time support for eight cores in games becomes mainstream, upgrade time will almost certainly have come and gone again. Unless you spend a lot of time doing rendering (or something else that will max more than four cores), there's no real reason to go for the 2600 over the 2500 as far as I've seen.


Granted. I'll probably see more of a difference getting a slightly better mobo, anyway. Thanks


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT;11825151*
> i am an EVGA fan and on newegg all the 580s are out of stock...***!


Didnt really look to hard for the cheapest but heres a site that has em in stock

http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=enter&thispage=011004001504_BDT8393P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!

If you dont care for the lifetime warranty ewiz.com has em for $510+shipping and they have a $10 promo code


----------



## Twistacles

Question for whoever currently owns a SB:

Are there any aftermarket heatsinks out? Or can we recycle i7/i5 brackets?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11825274*
> Question for whoever currently owns a SB:
> 
> Are there any aftermarket heatsinks out? Or can we recycle i7/i5 brackets?


Last I heard, the mounting holes are the exact same as they were on 1156.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11825274*
> Question for whoever currently owns a SB:
> 
> Are there any aftermarket heatsinks out? Or can we recycle i7/i5 brackets?


exact same holes as 1156.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Reflex,

Did you see what Hokie said about the Cinebench SB runs posted? He said the IGP of the 2600K enhances the score making it unfair for I7's to compare.... Buhahahahhaha


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11825933*
> Reflex,
> 
> Did you see what Hokie said about the Cinebench SB runs posted? He said the IGP of the 2600K enhances the score making it unfair for I7's to compare.... Buhahahahhaha


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

must be a little


----------



## rui-no-onna

Question, are there any GPU's getting released close to Sandy Bridge launch? I'm wondering what card to pair with my SB build. Right now, I'm thinking of going with the GTX 460 1GB unless something better comes along (need NVIDIA for CUDA and max 9" length).


----------



## reflex99

The 6990 is rumored to release sometime in January, but i don't think there are any smaller cards coming.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna;11826032*
> Question, are there any GPU's getting released close to Sandy Bridge launch? I'm wondering what card to pair with my SB build. Right now, I'm thinking of going with the GTX 460 1GB unless something better comes along (need NVIDIA for CUDA and max 9" length).


The GTX 560 is rumored to be coming out on January 20th


----------



## reflex99

@Jean,

the MIVF didn't drop today


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna;11826032*
> Question, are there any GPU's getting released close to Sandy Bridge launch? I'm wondering what card to pair with my SB build. Right now, I'm thinking of going with the GTX 460 1GB unless something better comes along (need NVIDIA for CUDA and max 9" length).


im just going w/ a pair of msi gtx 460 1gb hawks. pretty sure itll handle what i throw at it.


----------



## Pauliesss

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe or GIGABYTE P67A-UD4 ?

I don´t have any experience with Asus boards, so that´s why...


----------



## Klinkey

6990 will be orgasmic.


----------



## G. Callen

Sandy Bridge is looking really good and was tempted to upgrade but I am lacking serious money at the moment so I just grabbed a Q9550 and more Ram to tide me over till Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11826799*
> ASUS P8P67 Deluxe or GIGABYTE P67A-UD4 ?
> 
> I don´t have any experience with Asus boards, so that´s why...


curious about this as well, though i'm comparing the P8P67 PRO against the UD4. anyone have any advice (guesses)?


----------



## whitehawk

Coming from an OLD prebuilt dual core with integrated graphics, looking forward to getting my computer built.

I've got a case with good airflow, antec TP750, gtx 470 and HDDs. Waiting on RAM until I decide on cpu/mobo. I was thinking of going 1366, but SB is looking like a good option. How much for a mobo that can at least do 8x + 8x for video cards? I won't ever put in more than 2, so I don't think I need a nf200, but the x16 + x4 on lower end boards doesn't sound ideal...

Any chance i7 950s dropping on price once SB releases? I'd probably go 1366 if it was a good deal cheaper than a SB setup and upgrade to IB when it releases in a year...


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitehawk;11827354*
> Coming from an OLD prebuilt dual core with integrated graphics, looking forward to getting my computer built.
> 
> I've got a case with good airflow, antec TP750, gtx 470 and HDDs. Waiting on RAM until I decide on cpu/mobo. I was thinking of going 1366, but SB is looking like a good option. How much for a mobo that can at least do 8x + 8x for video cards? I won't ever put in more than 2, so I don't think I need a nf200, but the x16 + x4 on lower end boards doesn't sound ideal...
> 
> Any chance i7 950s dropping on price once SB releases? I'd probably go 1366 if it was a good deal cheaper than a SB setup and upgrade to IB when it releases in a year...


ud4 going for $193 shipped
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud4~7GIGB096.htm

asrock extreme4 going for $175 shipped
http://alrightdeals.com/Item.htm?Id=S0_Motherboard_0___MB-P67-EX4


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11819435*
> When the hell is Corsair going to release DDR3 2400 Dominator's


Here you go jean they are gtx 3 but they are $149 for each 2gb stick https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=1454418


----------



## Ding Chavez

Jean-Luc obviously works for Intel's marketing department.


----------



## Outcasst

How would this kit do for SB?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-292-CS


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11828315*
> Jean-Luc obviously works for Intel's marketing department.


I doubt you're being serious. However it's a well known fact that marketing departments employ agents to infiltrate forums pretending to be just another innocent overclocker and work from within. A fanboy's dream I bet.


----------



## Ding Chavez

So you're saying it's a distinct possibility?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11828364*
> So you're saying it's a distinct possibility?


I have been saying it for days!!!


----------



## TFL Replica

The blue spy could be any one of us.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;11828396*
> The blue spy could be any one of us.


even someone painted in red....


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11828318*
> How would this kit do for SB?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-292-CS


They will probably be alright


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11825100*
> Lol if i had 1366 i prob wouldnt upgrade until ivy was released but to each their own


I agree, I had an AM3 set up and sold it wanting to go SB. But I couldn't wait so I bought this to tide me over. Still waiting on all the numbers to see if its worth the hassle.


----------



## Ghostleader

*MSI Big Bang Marshall*, lots of PCIe slots


















*Foxconn Quantum Force*


----------



## Not A Good Idea

ive never seen or heard of this one before...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNssR9WVEno&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;11828844*
> MSI Big Bang Marshall


Total overkill


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11828858*
> Total overkill


Tell me about it


----------



## Jean-Luc

That foxconn board is nice but im iffy on them


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11828846*
> ive never seen or heard of this one before...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNssR9WVEno&feature=related


But know you have







, that is ECS try to fight there way into the enthusiast market.

You can read more about it here


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11828846*
> ive never seen or heard of this one before...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNssR9WVEno&feature=related


I like it








looks very stylish


----------



## ShaCanX

Choosing a mobo is going to be a *****, so many great choices to challenge the big dogs (Asus-Gigabyte). Am slowly leaning toward the UD5 but I am an Asus kind a guy.

EDIT: The ECS board looks nice but am not a big fan of Lucid's Hydra chip.


----------



## DeadMau5

I'm confused, do some people already have the CPU and boards?


----------



## etbjr182

Which should I choose 2500k or 2600k if I'm wanting to run a couple of vm's? Is the HT beneficial for vm's? Thanks


----------



## Kirby1

Not going to upgrade until at least 8 core CPUs are affordable, or when my PC cant play games with decent performance anymore. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Ding Chavez

MSI Big Bang Marshall 8 PCIe slots so close together, what the sh?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Current Available Gigabyte 1155 Motherboards - Updated Stardate 64497.3 - 12.30.10

Gigabyte P67A-UD3 :

Provantage : 112.64 - 132.09 with Shipping
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud3~7GIGB098.htm
Buy.com : 127.99 - Free shipping
http://www.buy.com/prod/ga-p67a-ud3-motherboard/q/loc/101/219171893.html
Ebay - 127.99
Amazon : 146.99
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD3-Motherboard/dp/B004G605MC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293724068&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD3 Motherboard: Electronics[/URL]

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4 :

Provantage : 172.91 - 192.36 Shipped
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud4~7GIGB096.htm
IUnitek : 190.58 - 205.73 Shipped
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043295
Amazon.com : 199.23
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD4-Motherboard/dp/B004G6011C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293724068&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics[/URL]

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5 :

Provantage : 252.21
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud5~7GIGB095.htm
iUnitek : 257.45
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043300
Amazon.com : 267.08
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD5-Motherboard/dp/B004G60A18/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293724068&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD5 Motherboard: Electronics[/URL]

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 :

Provantage : 308.35
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud7~7GIGB094.htm
iUnitek : 324.32
http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043298
Amazon.com : 344.46
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD7-Intel-P67-Atx/dp/B004G60AKO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293724068&sr=8-6]Amazon.com: Intel P67 Atx Mb: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## Jean-Luc

It's looking like Provantage prices will mimic newegg's


----------



## Ding Chavez

UD3 for $112 looks tempting. If I was in US.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11829106*
> It's looking like Provantage prices will mimic newegg's


Why do you say that? I'm hoping you are right just curious. That amazon price for the UD4 is a little steep for me. The provantage price isn't bad though.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11829251*
> Why do you say that? I'm hoping you are right just curious. That amazon price for the UD4 is a little steep for me. The provantage price isn't bad though.


When i compare all the prices on all P67 boards across google shopping. Provantage is the cheapest by a decent margin. Newegg might only be able to beat them by 5% at the most. Provantage has such a headstart on newegg as well when it comes to sales. NDA's are worthless


----------



## Not A Good Idea

edit: nvm they added a pic... price went down to 337.99 on amazon.

Mr Luc, why dont you like your ud7?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11829290*
> just out of curiosity how do you know thats the UD7 on amazon?


Technical Details
Model: GA-P67A-UD7


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11829290*
> edit: nvm they added a pic... price went down to 337.99 on amazon.
> 
> Mr Luc, why dont you like your ud7?


It says GA-P67A-UD7 under Technical Details


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11829295*
> Technical Details
> Model: GA-P67A-UD7


they just changed it, before it read atx-mb only...









stop makin fun of me and be a hero! post up where to get the Maximus Extreme and i might put you on my beneficiary list when i start giving crap away.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11829290*
> Mr Luc, why dont you like your ud7?


It's a great board but i'm a ROG fan. I'm also waiting to see the specs of the EVGA P67 Classified.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11829317*
> stop makin fun of me and be a hero! post up where to get the Maximus Extreme and i might put you on my beneficiary list when i start giving crap away.


IF i had that information i would have posted it already. They better be available on launch day or i'm going to be pissed


----------



## Born4TheSky

Where is EVGA Classified and Rampage Extreme? I am big fun of clasified and was dreaming to build Rampage Extreme rig







...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Jean, is firewire the only difference between the UD4 and the UD5?


----------



## Pauliesss

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe or GIGABYTE P67A-UD4(or UD5) ?

I don´t have any experience with Asus boards, so that´s why I ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born4TheSky;11829408*
> Where is EVGA Classified and Rampage Extreme? I am big fun of clasified and was dreaming to build Rampage Extreme rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rampage is X58 only. Maximus is P67


----------



## BizzareRide

I would have expected a stronger showing from eVGA. Where is the UD3R and why are they so high above MSRP? Because of early releases?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11829688*
> I would have expected a stronger showing from eVGA. Where is the UD3R and why are they so high above MSRP? Because of early releases?


I don't consider those boards "High" at all


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11829285*
> When i compare all the prices on all P67 boards across google shopping. Provantage is the cheapest by a decent margin. Newegg might only be able to beat them by 5% at the most. Provantage has such a headstart on newegg as well when it comes to sales. NDA's are worthless


What about UD3R vs UD4. My x58 UD3R is awesome. I only have one gpu and not worried about pci lanes. But I notice the gigabyte site doesn't mention 12 phase power when talking about the UD3R which is what is holding me back.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11829752*
> What about UD3R vs UD4. My x58 UD3R is awesome. I only have one gpu and not worried about pci lanes. But I notice the gigabyte site doesn't mention 12 phase power when talking about the UD3R which is what is holding me back.


UD3 - 6 Phase Power
UD3P - 12+2 Phase Power
UD4 - 12+2 Phase Power

Only thing that sucks on the 3P is the X16 / X4 Xfire/SLI. UD4 has X8 / X8


----------



## Breakbeat

So with all the boards im looking for something that has the following:
EFI Bios
Optical Audio Out
Ease of Overclocking (im a noob)
2x graphic cards plus slot for 1 misc card

Any ideas so far?
I wish more of the high end boards had info out.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakbeat*


So with all the boards im looking for something that has the following:
EFI Bios
Optical Audio Out
Ease of Overclocking (im a noob)
2x graphic cards plus slot for 1 misc card

Any ideas?


Asus/MSI/ASRock are your only options then. Gigabyte doesn't have UEFI

Edit - This might be right up your alley

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...cIU&templete=2


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11829789*
> UD3 - 6 Phase Power
> UD3P - 12+2 Phase Power
> UD4 - 12+2 Phase Power
> 
> Only thing that sucks on the 3P is the X16 / X4 Xfire/SLI. UD4 has X8 / X8


Ah very nice. I'm not to worried about sli. I do need data 6g but I think they all have it. So with NP plans for sli any reason not to pick the 3p? Not really concerned with USB 3.0

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11830056*
> Asus/MSI/ASRock are your only options then. Gigabyte doesn't have UEFI
> 
> Edit - This might be right up your alley
> 
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=Qx3PdnZI9Pq9BcIU&templete=2


That P67 is appealing to me, I'm looking for a price. I as well want to try out the new EFI BIOS, it seems like a nice innovation.

Jean, maybe you didn't see my question:

What's the difference between the UD5 and UD4 other than firewire?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakbeat*


So with all the boards im looking for something that has the following:
EFI Bios
Optical Audio Out
Ease of Overclocking (im a noob)
2x graphic cards plus slot for 1 misc card

Any ideas so far?
I wish more of the high end boards had info out.


asus might got a automode overclocking, press a button and the machine runs it down for you and then set the level that is stable.
I saw nordichardware commented on it.
Not sure if all boards will have it tho.

for me, its asus sabertooth.
I am just a sucker for army stuff.


----------



## Rust1d?

I like that Asus board...I think I will get that over the UD4. How is the build quality though?


----------



## Eaglake

I'm a very big fan of ASUS!
want to ask some questions
What is the difference between these boards?
P8P67 pro
P8P67 evo
P8P67 deluxe
and can I do 9800gx2 + 9800gt in sli? with no problems


----------



## 77Pat

Tempted to pick up either the Silver Arrow or Noctua with the current deals from Directron, but I am not sure if they will be wasted since my Memory is:

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch...0x%202%29%20du

Only review I can find of the company is:

http://reviewstash.com/viewtopic.php?id=1372

Although I like that both the coolers are quiet, so I figure they are worth the price over other $50-$60 coolers (TT Frio, Spire Thermax Eclipse II, Venomous X/X RT, Zerotherm, Megahalems) with extra fans.

Otherwise I would probably get the CM 212+ or Mugen 2.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Where are the IDE channel's?
I only see 1 of the Fatal1ty board?..


----------



## th3m3rc

Ok based on those overclock pic's i think the i7 2600k will get 6ghz+ with the corsair H50


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc;11830583*
> Ok based on those overclock pic's i think the i7 2600k will get 6ghz+ with the corsair H50


----------



## th3m3rc

if the i5 2500k can get 5.3ghz with the stock cooler I think the i7 2600k can get 6ghz with the corsair H50


----------



## purpleannex

I'd leave now if i were you, before the blue fanboys start on you...

You nead to read up on SB, it seems the multipliers are sort of locked at some where between 4.8Ghz and 5.1Ghz, depending on how good the individual chip is.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc;11830641*
> if the i5 2500k can get 5.3ghz with the stock cooler I think the i7 2600k can get 6ghz with the corsair H50


I am a massive noob but I don't think it got the 5.3ghz on the stock cooler. I think it got it on the beefy after market air cooler on this picture. I remember the top of this cooler but can't put a name to it.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11666318*


Can someone give me the name of this case? I kinda like the side design.. Want to see the rest...


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11830316*
> That P67 is appealing to me, I'm looking for a price. I as well want to try out the new EFI BIOS, it seems like a nice innovation.
> 
> Jean, maybe you didn't see my question:
> 
> What's the difference between the UD5 and UD4 other than firewire?


Let me see if i can help you out there bud...
UD4 lacks:
# 1 x IEEE 1394a header
# 1 x clearing CMOS button
# 1 x power button
# 1 x reset button

Edit: Comparison http://www.gigabyte.com/products/comparison/list.aspx?ck=2&pids=3648%2C3647%2C3646


----------



## th3m3rc

I still have a nice am3 cpu that does what I need it to and my core2quad is actually better so why do we all need all this new tech? when we dont need it?


----------



## joemaniaci

Pretty sure I am going to make the switch.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc;11830766*
> I still have a nice am3 cpu that does what I need it to and my core2quad is actually better so why do we all need all this new tech? when we dont need it?


All because a core2quad or am3 cpu does it for you doesn't mean there are people who need/want the very best. for example who will ever need a quad sli 580 set up with dual xeon processors? the chances are the people with these set ups will not use 50% of the power in that sort of top end system but they want it for a bigger e-peen or they just want the very best.

More on topic, I am going to skip SB and upgrade to whatever the best option is when my 955 dies on me.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11830730*
> Let me see if i can help you out there bud...
> UD4 lacks:
> # 1 x IEEE 1394a header
> # 1 x clearing CMOS button
> # 1 x power button
> # 1 x reset button


Thanks







Pretty sure the UD4 is the best value then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;11830723*
> Can someone give me the name of this case? I kinda like the side design.. Want to see the rest...


It's a Lian Li case. A few of them have the same shape window so it's hard to tell exactly which one but I suspect it's this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239


----------



## Stef42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc;11830766*
> I still have a nice am3 cpu that does what I need it to and my core2quad is actually better so why do we all need all this new tech? when we dont need it?


True, but if everyone would have the same opinion about this there would be no innovation. You're AM3 would not be here today if AMD though: 'Well, the current processors will do just fine!'

Also: Money, Money, Money...


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc;11830766*
> I still have a nice am3 cpu that does what I need it to and my core2quad is actually better so why do we all need all this new tech? when we dont need it?


lol speak for yourself man need is relative


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juganot*


Who will ever need a quad sli 580 set up with dual xeon processors? the chances are the people with these set ups will not use 50% of the power in that sort of top end system but they want it for a bigger e-peen or they just want the very best.


lol e-peen


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I'm a very big fan of ASUS!
want to ask some questions
What is the difference between these boards?
P8P67 pro
P8P67 evo
P8P67 deluxe
and can I do 9800gx2 + 9800gt in sli? with no problems


Not sure. Look through the product pages and compare

http://www.asus.com/ProductGroup2.as...yCKlQ4oSEtSu5m

and no you can't SLI a GX2 with a normal 9800GT.. Only Xfire works that way


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*


lol e-peen










Personally I have been with AMD forever form my first 850mhz Duron rig. Stuck with them all this time. Right now I feel the need to see what's happening on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Pr0grammer1

Is $110 for this RAM a good buy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233144
Under normal use, would I notice any significant difference between 1600MHz and 2000MHz? How much might I be able to overclock it to make up for that?


----------



## ShaCanX

I was looking that same kit, the thing is that it is a new model which has yet prove it self, but the Corsair brand has serious weight behind its name. 
Normally 1600 RAM matches up to 2000MHz if you tighten the timings. It really is a decent deal at $110. Just bear in mind that prices are still falling and from time to time other good kits appear for a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pr0grammer1*


Is $110 for this RAM a good buy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233144
Under normal use, would I notice any significant difference between 1600MHz and 2000MHz? How much might I be able to overclock it to make up for that?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231419

Those are OVERPRICED


----------



## Jean-Luc

If your spending a hundred bucks on ram grab these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104204


----------



## ShaCanX

@Jean-Luc so can I conclude its better to go with less capacity (4GB) and more speed than to spend on an 8GB kit? I was also thinking of going 8GB and ditching my current 1x4gb GSkill kit just waiting on the prices to bottom out.


----------



## Terra

OM$G Maximus IV Extreme = 330 â‚¬














and ud7 about 290 â‚¬














damn... still kicking the air... like the price of ud7 but want MIVE And i7-2600K is about 310 â‚¬ OM$G talking about prices in EU and US.. Jumping from asus ASUS P7P55D LE will be a huge jump









*Jean-Luc*:
4.8Ghz
1.324v

. Rock stable for 5 days now <-----OMWTG
















Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*:
What are your temps like with the H70? Since temps are also excluded. lol
*Jean-Luc*:
. 30C idle's, 60C load's <-----OMWTG (rev.2)
















H70 VS. NH-D14 anyone? will my NH-D14 perform same/better/less? THX 
(too lazy to look up in google test by myself


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


and no you can't SLI a GX2 with a normal 9800GT.. Only Xfire works that way


Thanks!

Ohh







thats not good..wanted it to use it as physic card.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*


I still have a nice am3 cpu that does what I need it to and my core2quad is actually better so why do we all need all this new tech? when we dont need it?


Some of us (yours truly) are working on their first rig. By starting at front of the line, I'm hoping I can keep my system relevant for years to come. It will also be pretty satisfying for me to have a really high end system after spending 4 years on laptops and crappy family budget desktops before that.

As for everyone else, its a hobby. As long as throwing money into this hole keeps you happy, I understand completely.

Terra, the NH-D14 will be significantly quieter and cooler than an H70. If you are interested, the Silver Arrow just barely beats out the NH-D14 in most reviews by the slimmest of margins. I would pick up whichever one is cheaper in your area or whichever one you like the looks of better.


----------



## Terra

Here Corsair Hydro Series H70 94.80 â‚¬ and i got Noctua NH-D14 72.00 â‚¬














Still its a big a$$ cooler..

To all who want to buy NH-D14 try to awoid high ram sink. the 120mm x 10mm noctuas fan covers 100% first ram slot (8gb high sink ram is a no-go) i forgot if it coveres second ram slot too







(sold my mobo) That was at least for my p7p55d-le, different boards, different ram position (not so different i guess) But still be aware and check before making final decision. I had to sell dominators because of it (ye i could screw sink off them)


----------



## PDXgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


im just going w/ a pair of msi gtx 460 1gb hawks. pretty sure itll handle what i throw at it.


would I be able to get decent settings for MMO's if I used these two cards on triple 1080P displays?

Started a thread to determine the best bang-for-buck card setup for triple 1080P displays. Here's the thread:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best Bang-For-Buck GPU Solution For Triple Monitors?
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/9017...on-triple.html


----------



## eduardmc

any website in the USA where i can preorder sandy bridge


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


@Jean-Luc so can I conclude its better to go with less capacity (4GB) and more speed than to spend on an 8GB kit? I was also thinking of going 8GB and ditching my current 1x4gb GSkill kit just waiting on the prices to bottom out.


8GB is overkill anyway. Get the fastest 4GB kit you can. Preferable 4GB Of DDR3 2200. Pair that with a 2500K and your system will be flying


----------



## Mreek

System Votes
1366-110 -35.83%

1156-66 -21.50%

AM2/AM3 - 131 -42.67%

LOL!


----------



## Jean-Luc




----------



## Stealth Pyros

I want one so bad now. I was thinking earlier that I should wait for 1356 but I think a 2600k with a 580 or maybe two, will do just fine!


----------



## Breakbeat

Thats just mean Jean-Luc


----------



## PDXgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


8GB is overkill anyway. Get the fastest 4GB kit you can. Preferable 4GB Of DDR3 2200. Pair that with a 2500K and your system will be flying


Maybe for gaming on one app, but I'm not so sure 8GB is overkill for those who have routinely run 6 apps and 20 open tabs in a browser, which is my normal operating behavior 24/7...lol. It's actually not that unusual.

Currently have running:
Mail
Calendar
Omnifocus
Photoshop
Dreamweaver
iTunes
Chrome (@20 active tabs)


----------



## Jean-Luc




----------



## Breakbeat

Yeah nordichardware has had those pics up for a while.
Def drool worthy.


----------



## Jean-Luc




----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXgeek*


Maybe for gaming on one app, but I'm not so sure 8GB is overkill for those who have routinely run 6 apps and 20 open tabs in a browser, which is my normal operating behavior 24/7...lol. It's actually not that unusual.

Currently have running:
Mail
Calendar
Omnifocus
Photoshop
Dreamweaver
iTunes
Chrome (@20 active tabs)


So whats your ram usage at?

EDIT**** @ Jean Luc is cpuz reading the voltage right yet?? Thats damn low for 5ghz.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


So whats your ram usage at?

EDIT**** @ Jean Luc is cpuz reading the voltage right yet?? Thats damn low for 5ghz.


Look to the right of the picture. It says voltage is 1.5v


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Look to the right of the picture. It says voltage is 1.5v


so what would be the ideal Volts to run this thing at 24/7? if i can get 1 year out of [email protected] 5ghz im







with that!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


so what would be the ideal Volts to run this thing at 24/7? if i can get 1 year out of [email protected] 5ghz im







with that!


1.45v is the max you really want for durability on 32nm. My wall is 4.8Ghz and i'm perfectly fine with that for everyday use. Trust me guys. Once you go over 4.6Ghz everything is super fast


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


1.45v is the max you really want for durability on 32nm. My wall is 4.8Ghz and i'm perfectly fine with that for everyday use. Trust me guys. Once you go over 4.6Ghz everything is super fast


yeah but i want super duper fasterererrr!!!


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


An i7-950 is going to be superior to any Sandy Bridge chip.

1366 > 1155

Sandy Bridge is not meant to be an upgrade to the current 1366 line-up, and in-fact, they're not. Going from triple-channel to dual-channel or to more limited PCI-e lanes does not equal upgrade. I didn't think anyone actually thought that, but a couple of posts in this thread are suspect.

If you want to actually wait for an upgrade to the current enthusiast socket (1366), then you must wait until late 2011, at the earliest, when Ivy Bridge is released. Sandy Bridge is not an enthusiast socket, it's a mainstream socket.












I still admit I get a little jittery seeing those SuperPi times though. probably an OC disorder I struggle with from time to time..

-TG


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*



























I would love to have that in my sb system build if its not more than Â£250/$380 Jean could you gave me a hint on the price? please


----------



## Maou




----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


yeah but i want super duper fasterererrr!!!


If you want 5Ghz i suggest you go with the Rasa kit from Frozencpu.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11..._Hot_Item.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Trust me guys. Once you go over 4.6Ghz everything is super fast


 Lol weren't we just recently saying that about 4ghz.


----------



## th3m3rc

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=lga....c0.m270.l1313

Just ordered a i7 2600k and a GIGABYTE GA-H67M-D2


----------



## GTR Mclaren

about SB....how much it will cost a combo of mobo, cpu and ram that owns my current system ?? under 400??


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


about SB....how much it will cost a combo of mobo, cpu and ram that owns my current system ?? under 400??


2500K - 229.99
UD3P - 144.99
4GB DDR3 2000 - 74.99

Total : 448


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=lga....c0.m270.l1313

Just ordered a i7 2600k and a GIGABYTE GA-H67M-D2


Oh wow, $140 for the Asus H76, that's pretty appealing. The description only states it support Crossfire though, doesn't it support SLI as well?


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Oh wow, $140 for the Asus H76, that's pretty appealing. The description only states it support Crossfire though, doesn't it support SLI as well?


YUP i ALREADY BOUGHT ONE


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*


YUP i ALREADY BOUGHT ONE











You bought an ES? Those aren't retail on ebay.


----------



## TrieBr

Does anyone know when newegg.ca will carry SB + LGA 1155 mobo?
I'm building a rig soon, and I'm just waiting on SB before I purchase, but I would prefer to get all my parts from one retailer.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrieBr*


Does anyone know when newegg.ca will carry SB + LGA 1155 mobo?
I'm building a rig soon, and I'm just waiting on SB before I purchase, but I would prefer to get all my parts from one retailer.











Next Thursday but don't quote me on that


----------



## SSJVegeta

Jean-Luc, which should I get, I am going Asus so P8P67 Pro, Deluxe etc or P67 Sabretooth?

I wanna beast my 2500K/2600K to 4.5GHz+.


----------



## TrieBr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Next Thursday but don't quote me on that


I emailed them at the beginning of December, and they replied saying they wouldn't be shipping them until a few weeks after the release date (not until February sometime), but I think (or at least hope) they were lying or didn't know what they were talking about









I'm hoping they are available on the 6th.. My current laptop is making me cringe


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrieBr*


I emailed them at the beginning of December, and they replied saying they wouldn't be shipping them until a few weeks after the release date (not until February sometime), but I think (or at least hope) they were lying or didn't know what they were talking about









I'm hoping they are available on the 6th.. My current laptop is making me cringe










Newegg will have them on launch day. If they don't others will.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


If you want 5Ghz i suggest you go with the Rasa kit from Frozencpu.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11..._Hot_Item.html










pay attention... i already have WC for it!


----------



## koven

who was that guy that said sandy bridge performs worse when colder.... sounded hard to believe but cant find that post/username anymore


----------



## th3m3rc

im using my 2600k with a corsair h70 and im getting it to 5.3ghz like in the first post of this article


----------



## GJF47

Would SB be a good upgrade from my current system (in sig)? Im caught in 2 minds whether to go for it or not, depending on how much I could sell my current mobo/CPU for


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Would SB be a good upgrade from my current system (in sig)? Im caught in 2 minds whether to go for it or not, depending on how much I could sell my current mobo/CPU for










Would be a very good upgrade from an X4


----------



## th3m3rc

i will buy your mobo/cpu


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*


im using my 2600k with a corsair h70 and im getting it to 5.3ghz like in the first post of this article


Troll much?

*http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...cpus-sale.html*


----------



## th3m3rc

Jean-luc how do you have a i7 2600k already???


----------



## DarkShooter

[/QUOTE]

Bump!
Which case is this?


----------



## Blostorm

I have over nine thousand gigawatz kay guyz


----------



## 77Pat

It might be this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112262


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *77Pat*


It might be this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112262


Yea, i zoomed the image a lot and i saw the Lian Li inscription in the bays, then i took a lil research in their website
Thanks though =D


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jp27*


1. he overpaid for one like a true fanboy

2. he doesn't yet, he's just really excited like a true fanboy

check out my sig i got one too, OC's higher than jean lucs










I actually underpaid. 319.99 is going to be the low end on 2600K prices


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


I actually underpaid. 319.99 is going to be the low end on 2600K prices










I'll buy one off you right now. $370.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


I'll buy one off you right now. $370.


600 shipped express mail and i'd maybe consider it.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


600 shipped express mail and i'd maybe consider it.










$400 and you got a deal!


----------



## Pauliesss

Can somebody recommend me something like Noctua NH-D14 but smaller(preferably some quiet but good cooler for 2600k) ?

I was thinking about CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ but I read that this CM is too loud under load.

Thanks.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11833672*
> Can somebody recommend me something like Noctua NH-D14 but smaller(preferably some quiet but good cooler for 2600k) ?
> 
> I was thinking about CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ but I read that this CM is too loud under load.
> 
> Thanks.


Just order a H50 from BB for 59.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair+-+Hydro+Series+H50+CPU+Cooler/9503771.p?skuId=9503771&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9503771&ref=06&cmp=RMX&loc=01&id=1218115623560


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;11833327*
> Bump!
> Which case is this?


It's been said. Lian Li.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112268


----------



## ____

Newegg better have the 2600k, mobos, and gtx 580 in stock day 1


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Whats up with all these butthurt SB trolls? People are taking this whole thing far too personally.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11834477*
> Whats up with all these butthurt SB trolls? People are taking this whole thing far too personally.


Lol its gotten way out of control.


----------



## Durandal1707

So does anyone know for sure if a 2500K @ 4.8GHz will be faster in gaming then a i950 @ 4.0GHz, both using the same video card, 4gb's of ram and non crossfire/sli? That is the decision Im looking at now.

Im assuming it will from what I have read in this thread, but just curious to get another persons opinion on this matter as well on which will perform better for gaming. Someone else mentioned that we are going from 3 channel to 2 along with some other downgrades, but will it really make that big of a difference in gaming applications?


----------



## Breakbeat

No real reason to go from a 950 to a 2500 for gaming. Wait until games start taxing your system then make the jump. Most people here arent going from a I5 or I7. We have older systems.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11834660*
> No real reason to go from a 950 to a 2500 for gaming. Wait until games start taxing your system then make the jump. Most people here arent going from a I5 or I7. We have older systems.


This, I'm upgrading having had my PC for 2 years. I Could stick it out for Ivy Bridge but I reckon it will be to much money for me when it arrives anyway. I only play games and watch films on my machine so this jump will be worth it.

If you have a socket 1366 set up, don't bother unless you're rich and it won't hurt your wallet haha.


----------



## dougri

planning a system for high quality HD encoding (lots of transcoding HD to lower bitrates as well), media server, software development (including GPGPU dev), as well as general usage (assuming of no impact). Budget about $1300, no more than $1500. Already have monitor, software and ODDs. Here is what I've spec'd thus far... any issues with any of this, or better allocation of $ between different components (approx prices on various sales)?

CPU: 2600k ($320)
mobo: Asus p8p67 deluxe ($220)
memory: 2x2GB corsair D-GT 2000 ($140)
CPU cooler: H50 in push-pull, but open to other suggestions. ($60)
OS Drive: Crucial C300 64GB ($120)
Data drives: 2x2TB Samsung Spinpoint F4 ($160)
Case: Antec 300 ($50)
PSU: Seasonic X650 ($95)
GPU: 460GTX ($120)

total: roughly $1285 plus tax and/or shipping on some items.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11834737*
> planning a system for high quality HD encoding (lots of transcoding HD to lower bitrates as well), media server, software development (including GPGPU dev), as well as general usage (assuming of no impact). Budget about $1300, no more than $1500. Already have monitor, software and ODDs. Here is what I've spec'd thus far... any issues with any of this, or better allocation of $ between different components (approx prices on various sales)?
> 
> CPU: 2600k ($320)
> mobo: Asus p8p67 deluxe ($220)
> memory: 2x2GB corsair D-GT 2000 ($140)
> CPU cooler: H50 in push-pull, but open to other suggestions. ($60)
> OS Drive: Crucial C300 64GB ($120)
> Data drives: 2x2TB Samsung Spinpoint F4 ($160)
> Case: Antec 300 ($50)
> PSU: Seasonic X650 ($95)
> GPU: 460GTX ($120)
> 
> total: roughly $1285 plus tax and/or shipping on some items.


That all seems OK to me but I would go for 8GB RAM even if you have to drop the speed down to 1600Mhz with quicker timings if you're video encoding.

And if you can go for a slightly bigger case I would do as well in case you need the room in the future.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11834605*
> So does anyone know for sure if a 2500K @ 4.8GHz will be faster in gaming then a i950 @ 4.0GHz, both using the same video card, 4gb's of ram and non crossfire/sli? That is the decision Im looking at now.
> 
> Im assuming it will from what I have read in this thread, but just curious to get another persons opinion on this matter as well on which will perform better for gaming. Someone else mentioned that we are going from 3 channel to 2 along with some other downgrades, but will it really make that big of a difference in gaming applications?


Well let ask us,
*are you cpu bound?
Do you overclock?*

a cpu is seldom the limit in games, and the benefit of for example overclocking do add fps.
I am a gamer, and I game at 5760x1080 not the usual resolution, and I notice impact at that resolution going from 3.2ghz to 4ghz (i7 950) at a 30fps average with 6850crossfire at 940/1140mhz or so.(80fps to 110fps with BC2)
Now, will I get more fps if I am able to run 4.8ghz with a SB?

*yes.*
Is it worth it?
Not likely in price/performance ratio.(my primary concern)

I am however faced with going to get usb 3 and sata3, which requries me either a MB with it or a extra card, so for me its easy, I get a SB, OC it and be happy with it.
Gaming normally are seldom cpu bound.
Without knowing what and how you game, its though to say, I am likely to notice a improvement in my gaming use, you? well hard to say.

For me, *I get the asus sabertooth, and a 2500K, 4gb ram, and a new single ssd when they are out with 500MB read and write or so, and call it a day.*
I might not notice much improvement, but I also know I got new stuff in the chassi, so the emotinal value I have, is great.
A 4.7 or so ghz OC is nothing short of awesome however you look at it, its the arena of extreme cold, water with people doing tuning for days, and now maybe a click and the computer almost does it for you.
That excites me.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11834777*
> That all seems OK to me but I would go for 8GB RAM even if you have to drop the speed down to 1600Mhz with quicker timings if you're video encoding.
> 
> And if you can go for a slightly bigger case I would do as well in case you need the room in the future.


Thanks... any case recommendations? the 300 seems to be a standard if you are not gaming with multiple GPUs.


----------



## Adrev

@Flopper

Just so you know, you have a typo in your sig. If I'm not mistaken AMD call it Eyefinity not Eyefunity


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11834605*
> So does anyone know for sure if a 2500K @ 4.8GHz will be faster in gaming then a i950 @ 4.0GHz, both using the same video card, 4gb's of ram and non crossfire/sli? That is the decision Im looking at now.
> 
> Im assuming it will from what I have read in this thread, but just curious to get another persons opinion on this matter as well on which will perform better for gaming. Someone else mentioned that we are going from 3 channel to 2 along with some other downgrades, but will it really make that big of a difference in gaming applications?


If I recall correctly...

The 2500k is a 4core 4 thread chip. Much like the i5 750 today.

The i7 950 is a 4 core 8 thread chip.

In gaming with a good graphics card, you probably wouldn't notice a difference between any of them (i5 750 / i5 2500k / i7 950).

1366 socket > 1155 or 1156 for gaming. The extra PCI lanes and triple channel memory provide a small benefit. Specifically FOR gaming. Remember, the 1366 is an enthusiast's socket designed specifically for gaming and high end applications.

1155/1156 are designed for mainstream audiences.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Poll is missing 775.

My current rig performs equal to or above an i5-750 in most situations, so I've seen no reason whatsoever to spend big bucks on going to a new proc, system board, and DDR3.

With DDR3 getting cheaper, I might consider it, if mainboard prices aren't as insane as they've been for i5/i7.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason;11834864*
> 1366 socket > 1155 or 1156 for gaming. The extra PCI lanes and triple channel memory provide a small benefit. Specifically FOR gaming.


Could have fooled me










2500K will be perfect for 99% of the owners on this forum


----------



## OC Maximus

OCM


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11835019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


That's a very nice looking motherboard. You ordered from Provantage right


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11835019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


Looks pretty sick man what did you pay for it?


----------



## catalan

Man those st w/ black heat spreaders look sick makes me wish i ordered those instead of the chromes


----------



## t0ni

I would upgrade to Sandy Bridge, but my Intel e8500 still fits my needs on a daily basis, dual core clocked above +3GHz still good for gaming and internet. Might have to think this through. A better GPU would be a better upgrade than changing sockets.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11834984*
> Could have fooled me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500K will be perfect for 99% of the owners on this forum


Your sacrasm says you disagree.

But you post a graph that proves exactly my point. A small benefit for triple channel memory over duel.


----------



## norcaljason

Oh wait Jean-Luc.... the graph is now gone?


----------



## Madclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason;11835123*
> Your sacrasm says you disagree.
> 
> But you post a graph that proves exactly my point. A small benefit for triple channel memory over duel.


Sarcasm is his middle name!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason;11835123*
> Your sacrasm says you disagree.
> 
> But you post a graph that proves exactly my point. A small benefit for triple channel memory over duel.


i'm not saying Tri doesn't have an advantage but running fast DC memory can compensate.

Example :

760 with DDR3 2100


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11835055*
> That's a very nice looking motherboard. You ordered from Provantage right


Yes Sir, thanks for the link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11835070*
> Looks pretty sick man what did you pay for it?


$239 + Shipping. Got here in 2 days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11835098*
> Man those st w/ black heat spreaders look sick makes me wish i ordered those instead of the chromes


ST Chrome's are CL8, these ST's are CL7









OCM


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madclock;11835180*
> Sarcasm is his middle name!


Where have you been? I missed you


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11835192*
> Yes Sir, thanks for the link.


Anytime. They got the Maximus IV board in stock today but shhhh.... 349.99. Should be listed tomorrow


----------



## Madclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11835195*
> Where have you been? I missed you


I have been following you around.


----------



## BradleyW

My games so no benefit past 3Ghz on a i7, so why the big upgrade? I can always put my CPU to 4GHz as well.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madclock;11835223*
> I have been following you around.


Was that you who grabbed my ass today? You big sexy man....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;11835227*
> My games so no benefit past 3Ghz on a i7, so why the big upgrade? I can always put my CPU to 4GHz as well.


Need newer games then.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11835210*
> Anytime. They got the Maximus IV board in stock today but shhhh.... 349.99. Should be listed tomorrow


Went UD5 vs UD7/M4E due to many reasons, price not being the deciding factor. Like I stated before, UD5 should suit my overclocking needs until Maximus IV Formula hits the market or the z68 chipset









OCM


----------



## Madclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11835238*
> Was that you who grabbed my ass today? You big sexy man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need newer games then.


You were my prison Bitc....h.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madclock;11835271*
> You were my prison Bitc....h.


What do you mean were? Am I not tight enough for you anymore?


----------



## Madclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11835303*
> What do you mean were? Am I not tight enough for you anymore?


Mouth has gotten too big and loose:businesss


----------



## FtW 420

This seems to be the sandy bridge info thread, just saw this Asus sandy bridge overclocking guide over at hwbot:
http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15647


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;11835370*
> This seems to be the sandy bridge info thread, just saw this Asus sandy bridge overclocking guide over at hwbot:
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15647


Awesome find FTW


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;11835370*
> This seems to be the sandy bridge info thread, just saw this Asus sandy bridge overclocking guide over at hwbot:
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15647


start the process at vcore 1.45? go ahead, I'll wait for another guide. Still useful for understanding it all though. Thanks.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11835575*
> start the process at vcore 1.45? go ahead, I'll wait for another guide. Still useful for understanding it all though. Thanks.


Guide is from someone at XS, probably more of a guide for finding the max frequency in as short a time as possible. I still don't feel extreme enough to post much over there..


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11835192*
> Yes Sir, thanks for the link.
> 
> $239 + Shipping. Got here in 2 days.
> 
> ST Chrome's are CL8, these ST's are CL7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


I know theyre cl7 but ewiz has cl8 w/ black heat spreaders in stock atm


----------



## hellokittyonline2

anyone know when sabertooth will come out from asus?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11835868*
> I know theyre cl7 but ewiz has cl8 w/ black heat spreaders in stock atm


Ah, ok, cool.

OCM


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;11835752*
> Guide is from someone at XS, probably more of a guide for finding the max frequency in as short a time as possible. I still don't feel extreme enough to post much over there..












OCM


----------



## joemaniaci

So I see some motherboards at provantage, but is there anywhere selling the 2600k early?


----------



## Durandal1707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason;11834864*
> If I recall correctly...
> 
> The 2500k is a 4core 4 thread chip. Much like the i5 750 today.
> 
> The i7 950 is a 4 core 8 thread chip.
> 
> In gaming with a good graphics card, you probably wouldn't notice a difference between any of them (i5 750 / i5 2500k / i7 950).
> 
> 1366 socket > 1155 or 1156 for gaming. The extra PCI lanes and triple channel memory provide a small benefit. Specifically FOR gaming. Remember, the 1366 is an enthusiast's socket designed specifically for gaming and high end applications.
> 
> 1155/1156 are designed for mainstream audiences.


Well as of right now I have a E6420 thats about 4 years old at 2.1GHz, so both are a major upgrade. Im just curious which one will be faster at the moment. As of right now it also looks like a 2500K setup will cost less as well, so thats another reason to switch over.


----------



## catalan

Btw ocmaximus any reason you choose ud5 over ud4? I know ud5 was confirmed not to have the nf200 chip


----------



## eduardmc

debating on gigabyte ud7 or asus maximus IV. the reviews for the gigabyte sound excellent.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11836354*
> debating on gigabyte ud7 or asus maximus IV. the reviews for the gigabyte sound excellent.


Well jean-luc owns the ud7 but is dropping it as soon as the asus maximus is released if that means anything to you


----------



## Rider85

Anybody think Intel will ever jump back to the 1366 socket? Or is it an old fart


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11836424*
> Well jean-luc owns the ud7 but is dropping it as soon as the asus maximus is released if that means anything to you


I don't think it means much he said that before he even got the UD7. Admitted ROG fan.


----------



## catalan

Features on the rog would persuade me to go that route since theyre similar priced. I know the usb bios flash has come in handy for me in the past. Since you can do it w/ no ram/cpu/gpu installed. Helps if they release a new chip and you bought a used board or your board came old bios


----------



## Hokies83

Look into Jean-luc's Eyes and do what he says!


----------



## catalan

Damn thats some heavy trolling. Haters going to hate just means were doing something right for them to hate


----------



## ____

Maybe I'm just used to "heavy trolling" because I've traveled to the depths of the internet, but nothing here seems like trolling. Just some mildly ******ed comments, but not on the level of trolling. Making one person mad isn't trolling.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;11833632*
> you can buy mine for 400
> 
> here's my paypal
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just jealous cus my SB walks all over your 1055t


Hey trollzor, you were the first to brag about your x6 everywhere and how you could game and stuff and how nvidia was **** and stuff...And now you're all over intel and nvidia.

Troll...please...

I'm switching to Intel, yes. I still think AMD is really good. Both has their pros and cons. 6 cores for 175$ is pretty good for someone who needs them all.

Thanks for trolling SB thread. You probably won't even come back because you are trollin' like their was no tommorow.

You are like this other dooood trollin' like a baws over here saying 1366 is so much pr0 compared to the new SB...Ya sure..Not everyone run a i7 @ 4.5 GHz with HT on. Most of us will do 4.5 GHz + on SB.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11836521*
> I don't think it means much he said that before he even got the UD7. Admitted ROG fan.


The UD7 is a better board but I have a love affair with the ROG boards.

As for the trolling. I find it hilarious. I troll the amd forums daily so its fair play.

There is one thing all of us can agree on. Amd now offiially sucks thanks to the upcoming release of Sandy Bridge.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11837368*
> The UD7 is a better board but I have a love affair with the ROG boards.
> 
> As for the trolling. I find it hilarious. I troll the amd forums daily so its fair play.
> 
> There is one thing all of us can agree on. Amd now offiially sucks thanks to the upcoming release of Sandy Bridge.


Yah didn't mean anything by that comment. Just that you favor ROG boards. I thought I did too but this semi budget gigabyte has made me very happy.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11837421*
> Yah didn't mean anything by that comment. Just that you favor ROG boards. I thought I did too but this semi budget gigabyte has made me very happy.


I know light. I really hope the maximus gets listed tomorrow so I can order. Would 300 be a fair price for my UD7 shipped?


----------



## Sin0822

Ok guys so here is the real take on that "Sandy bridge OC Guide"

#1 It was literally written by ASUS marketing. The writer works for ASUS, and he is very well known, that is why when an XS member realized something in a picture he called out the poster, as this is to be "non-asus" related article so people wont be biased. It was done poorly by ASUS and its incorrect, so please let me educate you.

#2 CPU Vcore is not the only voltage for OCing other than qpi/vtt, there is another voltage that helps lower CPU Vcore and its CPU PLL, if you raise this ever so slightly at high 5ghz+ OCes it allows you to lower vcore.

#3 That CPu voltage is EXTREMELY HIGH!!!!! I hit 100C+ @ 1.55v with LLC on a Hyper 212+ with dual 13- CFM fans full blast, plus I have seen first hand processor electron migration with one of my processors at that voltage. Please do not bee fooled, 1.55v is vmax. not like bloomfields 1.35v, its nto a suggestions its more like Absolute.

#4 Don't TOUCH SYSTEM AGENT VOLTAGE, do not lower it like that idiot said.

#5 PI/VTT only needs to be increased to 1.1v to use 2133mhz.

#6 you have to lower BLCK at higher frequencies not raise it. i can run 107blck at stock and not over 100 at over 5ghz unless i wanna push 1.6v through my CPU.

#7 Mobo has no part blck that is like saying they bin p67 PCH.

#8 C1E and EIST should be disabled for high OCes, i think they have a problem with their UEFI BIOS that is why they tell you to enable it, since when in all the decades of OCing do you enable power saving features? nothing has changed you OC up not down.

#9 Turbo mode 2.0 should be disabled, unless you wanna set upper limit of amperage and wattage yourself.

#10 lower Temperature is inversely related to high frequency. True for Sandy Bridge, 100% FALSE for every other normal electronic device. Lower temperature = less resistance= less voltage required for same clock = over 6ghz OC. Sandy bridge seems to have some type of internal TDP low end limiter, it needs to run at 0c+.

Jean Luc why is your OC so low hahaha. you can push vcore.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Sin your overclocking with a 212+? Ballsy


----------



## Sin0822

No I WAS ahah I bought a new cooler and I have my watercooler.

BTW retail CHIPs if not OCing like you like right now that Might/Will change after release. What we are seeing is that Intel is purposely limiting CPU Microcode, so that their Boards and a select others/ ES CPUs are OCing much better than Retail/ other boards. The Microcodes will all be the same after release.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11837565*
> No I WAS ahah I bought a new cooler and I have my watercooler.
> 
> BTW retail CHIPs if not OCing like you like right now that Might/Will change after release. What we are seeing is that Intel is purposely limiting CPU Microcode, so that their Boards and a select others/ ES CPUs are OCing much better than Retail/ other boards. The Microcodes will all be the same after release.


I was just benching at 5Ghz and she's not really liking more then 5.1. Hopefully that'll change. Really debating going the "Chiller" route for a stable 5.2.


----------



## Sin0822

yea, what was max vcore you tried.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sin0822;11837600*
> yea, what was max vcore you tried.


1.6


----------



## tehlolzor

10 DAYS OMG OMG IM GOING TO PEE MY PANTS

i cant wait really i already have my asus motherboard just waiting for the dang chip!


----------



## Sin0822

danm what about BLCK? and cpu pll?


----------



## Ding Chavez

Quote:


> Amd now offiially sucks


Everyone's entitled to their opinions but I'm very happy with my AMD chip. Excellent gaming performance for just $168.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-980x-gulftown,2573-10.html
What if Bulldozer is superior to Sandy Bridge will you say Sandy Bridge 'sucks'?
A market monopoly is undesirable for consumers.


----------



## Hokies83

1.6v? that is not very good voltage.... for a 95w chip.. But i guess the highend stuff will do better.. What your getting out of a mainstream socket is good tho.. That just lets us know how much better the enthusiast socket will be....

Far as ive pushed on my chip is 1.54v scared to push it any harder dont want to burn up a golden chip...


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11836247*
> Btw ocmaximus any reason you choose ud5 over ud4? I know ud5 was confirmed not to have the nf200 chip


Yes, cause its going on my bench under water for a few months of overclocking fun. Not going in a case for a few years and also don't need an nf200 chip since I'm not benching more than 2 gpus at a time. Wanted the few extra onboard buttons to play with since I'm on a bench. If thing go well underwater I'll move on to DICE. It'll be in the for sale section in a few months


















Waiting for a CPU is gonna be the end of me, lol.

OCM


----------



## Sin0822

Yea i never pushed more than 1.55v, I have two chips, same batch both es, one does 400mhz hgiher than the other.

OC MAXIMUM you have a bigger PSu than me but I have more power pull with twop 570 GTX


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11837635*
> danm what about BLCK? and cpu pll?


I had to back the Bclk down to 98.2 for stability and i have't really raised the PLL up from 1.8. How high can i go with the PLL?

If i fry the chip i can always get another but i really don't want to fry a 300 dollar processor.


----------



## 77Pat

Superbiiz prices on motherboards seem to be in line with others
http://www.superbiiz.com/query.php?dp=1&dt=2&categry=124&name=Motherboards-Intel&brand=&pa0=&pa1=&pa2=&pa3=&pa4=&pa5=&pa6=&pa7=&pa8=&pa9=&searchStr=Search+from+current+results&myanchor=%23displaytop&brand=&pa0=&pa1=Intel+P67&pa2=&pa3=&pa4=&pa5=&pa6=&pa7=&pa8=&pa9=&nl=30&searchStr=Search+from+current+results&ob=r&myanchor=%23displaytop

Coupon: BYEBYE2010 for $10 off $100


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11837711*
> I had to back the Bclk down to 98.2 for stability and i have't really raised the PLL up from 1.8. How high can i go with the PLL?
> 
> If i fry the chip i can always get another but i really don't want to fry a 300 dollar processor.


Is that psu safe with that over clocking and 2 gtx 570s? I woulden't OC the gpus much you may fry everything...

I can pull 950 watts with what i got...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11837738*
> Is that psu safe with that over clocking and 2 gtx 570s? I woulden't OC the gpus much you may fry everything...
> 
> I can pull 950 watts with what i got...


Right now i have stock clocked GPU's so i'm not too worried. I'm probably going to step up to an AX1200


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11837711*
> I had to back the Bclk down to 98.2 for stability and i have't really raised the PLL up from 1.8. How high can i go with the PLL?
> 
> If i fry the chip i can always get another but i really don't want to fry a 300 dollar processor.


yea damn i never took my blck lower than 100, you shoudln't have too. Try upto 1.86 i have tried upto 1.9v. Have you tried turning off all peripherals such as both USB3, Esata3, extra SATA3, All options under advanced CPU features, used LLC level 2? Damn i think you are plagued by the microcode problem. I knwo antoher guy who reviews at a huge site they aren't abel to get past 4.9 on many chips, not on asus or gigabyte boards, but they were awaiting those boards. BTW use BIOS F3 all the BIOSes are beta, use F3 its the most stable/best for OC.

FYI I have a wattage meter, at full load at over 5ghz my system wtihout the 570 GTXs doesn't even pull 130 watts.


----------



## catalan

Hmm p67 pro for $180 shipped isnt bad


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11837679*
> OC MAXIMUM you have a bigger PSu than me but I have more power pull with twop 570 GTX


I'm running a 4670 at the moment for 2D, lol. Plan on benching many GPUs though so the little Antec 1200w "should" be able to handle whatever single or dual GPU setup I throw at her, under water or on DICE









OCM


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11837809*
> yea damn i never took my blck lower than 100, you shoudln't have too. Try upto 1.86 i have tried upto 1.9v. Have you tried turning off all peripherals such as both USB3, Esata3, extra SATA3, All options under advanced CPU features, used LLC level 2? Damn i think you are plagued by the microcode problem. I knwo antoher guy who reviews at a huge site they aren't abel to get past 4.9 on many chips, not on asus or gigabyte boards, but they were awaiting those boards. BTW use BIOS F3 all the BIOSes are beta, use F3 its the most stable/best for OC.
> 
> FYI I have a wattage meter, at full load at over 5ghz my system wtihout the 570 GTXs doesn't even pull 130 watts.


F3 you say? Will have to give it a go. Flashed to F6 when i first installed everything. Getting her up to 4.8Ghz is a breeze but after that it's an uphill struggle.


----------



## Sin0822

well you don't wanna put the CPUs under DICE just the GPUs, but yea. I have a Sparkle 1000W gold brand new not from FPS groupd, from great wall. JG said it is fantastic.

Anyways yea man Good Luck!!!!!!!

BIOS F6A is terrible, Use F3 you will be suprised, somtimes no UEFI is better.


----------



## Hokies83

I think SB has alot of potential With the IVy bridge die shrink..

It just not for the enthusiast market right now... When we see more pci-e lanes tri or quad channel ram.. And it being faster i may be interested...

But this first release stuff isen't very good IMO from an enthusiast stand point.

But again it has potential to be made into something very good.


----------



## Sin0822

LOL how many times are you going to say that hokies.


----------



## Blostorm

PPL QTT OMMGGG

Imma be lost from my 2-3 settings AMD xD

Sin..WHERE IS YOUR OC GUIDE :O

From what I understand, vcore max is 1.55v ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11837456*
> I know light. I really hope the maximus gets listed tomorrow so I can order. Would 300 be a fair price for my UD7 shipped?


Sounds about right since its so new. If the price of around $325 is correct.


----------



## Rust1d?

What are your thoughts on this board? I am deciding between this and the UD4...

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P8P67PR&title=Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-Quad-CrossFireX-Quad-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11837982*
> LOL how many times are you going to say that hokies.


Till we start believing it and ditch SB and downgrade to Bloomfield


----------



## Twistacles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11837972*
> I think SB has alot of potential With the IVy bridge die shrink..
> 
> It just not for the enthusiast market right now... When we see more pci-e lanes tri or quad channel ram.. And it being faster i may be interested...
> 
> But this first release stuff isen't very good IMO from an enthusiast stand point.
> 
> But again it has potential to be made into something very good.


obv you're not interested, you already HAVE an i7 -_-


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11838006*
> Till we start believing it and ditch SB and downgrade to Bloomfield


My brother has a Wolfdale coming out of his tower in the next 5 days if ya want it.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11838019*
> My brother has a Wolfdale coming out of his tower in the next 5 days if ya want it.


I was actually eying up an Athlon X2 6400+


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11837982*
> LOL how many times are you going to say that hokies.


Trying to lay it down in a nice way!

You guys need to lay it down to some of these newer guys in this thread...

Who go into the cpu section and act like SB is god 6ghz on air 25% clock for clock faster...

And really let them know whats going on before they go in there starting threads and feeding false information to others who dont know any better.

And i know you know better SIN cause you know more then i do! lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11838006*
> Till we start believing it and ditch SB and downgrade to Bloomfield


Sorry but as an over all System SB is a Downgrade from 1366.









Until they get it into gear and put the Enthusiast stuff out... equal or better then 1366 then SB will be an upgrade...

Hopefully that will Happen before Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838052*
> Trying to lay it down in a nice way!
> 
> You guys need to lay it down to some of these newer guys in this thread...
> 
> Who go into the cpu section and act like SB is god 6ghz on air 25% clock for clock faster...
> 
> And really let them know whats going on before they go in there starting threads and feeding false information to others who dont know any better.
> 
> And i know you know better SIN cause you know more then i do! lol.


Problem is Hokies no one building a new system today really is going to care. SB is new, Bloomfield is old. Yeah maybe if you plan on running 3 cards from the start 1366 is a better option but how many actually do? It's your opinion that 1366 is better and i respect that but to the ones like myself and sin who have the chips and are testing and using them daily it doesn't mean much. You have't experienced intel until you've experienced 5Ghz. It's quite addicting.

As for 1356. I hope it's great but i haven't seen anything on that socket at all. All i've seen is 2011 and that's going to be expensive as hell.


----------



## catalan

People all over this thread had said if you already own 1366 better off not upgrading...


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838093*
> Sorry but as an over all System SB is a Downgrade from 1366.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until they get it into gear and put the Enthusiast stuff out... equal or better then 1366 then SB will be an upgrade.



















Even if SB was exactly the same clock for clock as the current 1156/1366 cpu's I would still consider upgrading for the shear fact that 4.8ghz is possible on air, and hey, if Starcraft 2 gets a 25% increase in FPS that can't hurt my decision







.
















Edit: Not worth another post...lol. Hokies your 5ghz will last you about 3-4 months before it won't boot 4ghz at that voltage lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11838109*
> Problem is Hokies no one building a new system today really is going to care. SB is new, Bloomfield is old. Yeah maybe if you plan on running 3 cards from the start 1366 is a better option but how many actually do? It's your opinion that 1366 is better and i respect that but to the ones like myself and sin who have the chips and are testing and using them daily it doesn't mean much. You have't experienced intel until you've experienced 5Ghz. It's quite addicting.
> 
> As for 1356. I hope it's great but i haven't seen anything on that socket at all. All i've seen is 2011 and that's going to be expensive as hell.


Maybe you should read my SIg alittle closer about the 5ghz thing lol..


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11838119*
> People all over this thread had said if you already own 1366 better off not upgrading...


I wouldn't upgrade just because of triple channel vs dual channel..Rather keep my ram than changing it


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838136*
> Maybe you should read my SIg alittle closer about the 5ghz thing lol..


What is your exact voltage for 5Ghz?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11838123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if SB was exactly the same clock for clock as the current 1156/1366 cpu's I would still consider upgrading for the shear fact that 4.8ghz is possible on air, and hey, if Starcraft 2 gets a 25% increase in FPS that can't hurt my decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have played Star craft 2 and it only uses 55% of cpu....


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11838146*
> I wouldn't upgrade just because of triple channel vs dual channel..Rather keep my ram than changing it


Huh?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11838149*
> What is your exact voltage for 5Ghz?


In bios? 1.51 With LLC 100% and x phase power on.

I have saved profiles for 4.3ghz 4.5ghz with and the 5ghz one.

5ghz is useless you never use it i never use all of the 4.3ghz one lol.

I have not IBT the 5ghz just a completed Vantage run that i posed for you.


----------



## Maou

No one in this thread has ever advised to upgrade/downgrade from 1366 to 1155.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838153*
> I have played Star craft 2 and it only uses 55% of cpu....


Custom games put a lot more stress on the cpu than regular games, but really, why are you being such a hater on SB? Wife won't let you upgrade again? lol. You own that Vette?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11838123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if SB was exactly the same clock for clock as the current 1156/1366 cpu's I would still consider upgrading for the shear fact that 4.8ghz is possible on air, and hey, if Starcraft 2 gets a 25% increase in FPS that can't hurt my decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Not worth another post...lol. Hokies your 5ghz will last you about 3-4 months before it won't boot 4ghz at that voltage lol.


Uh? people run 1.5v 24/7 for along time... Maybe you need to do some reading as well buddy.

If you have read along you will see jean-luc needing more voltage then me for 5ghz...


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838153*
> I have played Star craft 2 and it only uses 55% of cpu....


Mostly because it's a freakin' dual-core game.







In this case, SC2 would benefit from Sandy Bridge's better IPC and higher clocks (and Turbo for non-overclockers).


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11838195*
> Custom games put a lot more stress on the cpu than regular games, but really, why are you being such a hater on SB? Wife won't let you upgrade again? lol. You own that Vette?


My wife will let me do as i want that is my corvette to...

SB is a downgrade from my Rig I am not hateing nothing...

I said if you read closer i am looking at SB at an *Enthusiast "STAND POINT"*


----------



## Sin0822

you can run on any voltage for a certain period of time until electron migration takes over and degrades ths chip.

My OC guide has to wait until NDA, but it will be 100% seperate from the P67A-UD7 performance review unlike the person who posted there.

BTW Gigabyte uses Chil Digital PWM for GPU Power house! nice! for a GPU digital PWm makes sense.


----------



## catalan

Stop feeding the troll


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11838261*
> Stop feeding the troll


Noob response.

Because you do not understand what is being said here.
You see an outsider saying something different and you do not have any information to reply with and that is all you got.

Haveing a Mature discussion with OP and SIN.

You know nothing of what i am saying do you?

This is a honest convo between ME SIN and Jean-Luc.









If my system name is makeing you angry that is just an inside joke... To the fellow who started the 1366 asskickers club.


----------



## reflex99

1366 is old.....

/thread


----------



## Hokies83

SIN! PM me some SB info







or me you and Jean-Luc can continue on AIm or something?


----------



## Sin0822

haha hokies its ok, Goodnight all i am so tired.

I am going to put up some pics of everything tomorrow morning tho.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Does "enthusiast platform" mean gaming or benchmark freak? I suspect the latter.
Looks like you're winning Hokies83 and you must have a special chip not all i7s can hit 5.0GHz. It's smarter to wait for solid reliable info on new releases to get a more informed objective view of what's really going on performance wise.


----------



## OC Maximus

Whomever makes posts # 2000 gets a cookie.

OCM


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11838342*
> Does "enthusiast platform" mean gaming or benchmark freak? I suspect the latter.
> Looks like you're winning Hokies83 and you must have a special chip not all i7s can hit 5.0GHz. It's smarter to wait for solid reliable info on new releases to get a more informed objective view of what's really going on performance wise.


enthusiast platform Will bring extreme cpus 6core 8 core they are targeted at the highend market. tri or quad channel ram and more pci-e lanes

Enthusiast platform Motherboards as well which are quite fun with all the features..

I am hopeing and waiting to see the enthusiast platform of SB i am thinking it is going to be great!

When the enthusiast platform of SB released 1366 will be getting it's ass kicked!.









Just for an example this is my mb it is a Enthusiast MB.









And this is a Maintream MB










LOL i like to post this for SIn as well lol.
























Jean-Luc and Sin are my guinea pigs atm lol.

MY only arguments here was all the false information being posted in the cpu section.

When you make a suggestion of system to a person it is good to let them know the up's and downs to anything.


----------



## Maou

aiming for post #2000 now


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11834837*
> @Flopper
> 
> Just so you know, you have a typo in your sig. If I'm not mistaken AMD call it Eyefinity not Eyefunity


its not a typo.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11838109*
> Problem is Hokies no one building a new system today really is going to care. SB is new, Bloomfield is old. Yeah maybe if you plan on running 3 cards from the start 1366 is a better option but how many actually do? It's your opinion that 1366 is better and i respect that but to the ones like myself and sin who have the chips and are testing and using them daily it doesn't mean much. You have't experienced intel until you've experienced 5Ghz. It's quite addicting.
> 
> As for 1356. I hope it's great but i haven't seen anything on that socket at all. All i've seen is 2011 and that's going to be expensive as hell.


Better option for what use?
if one do videoediting with mercury engine u buy nvidia no matter how much better value amd 6950 offers.

I play game, I am downgrading to sandy babe.
I cant resist her.
I tried, really I did try but failed hard.
when we now are talking about hard....








Know what I mean?


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838277*
> Noob response.
> 
> Because you do not understand what is being said here.
> You see an outsider saying something different and you do not have any information to reply with and that is all you got.
> 
> Haveing a Mature discussion with OP and SIN.
> 
> You know nothing of what i am saying do you?
> 
> This is a honest convo between ME SIN and Jean-Luc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my system name is makeing you angry that is just an inside joke... To the fellow who started the 1366 asskickers club.


Your sig doesnt bother me at all, you knocking sb when a majority of users here coming from 775 and amd. Coming from an "enthusiast" view ofc sandy doesnt impress you, it wasnt meant to hence why ivy is called the true 1366 replacement.

You say youre having a mature convo w/ sin and jean but you claim my response is a noob response. Very mature rofl


----------



## Ding Chavez

Well I'm a gaming enthusiast not a hardware enthusiast.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838228*
> Uh? people run 1.5v 24/7 for along time... Maybe you need to do some reading as well buddy.
> 
> If you have read along you will see jean-luc needing more voltage then me for 5ghz...


For 4.8Ghz i need 1.324v
For 5Ghz i need 1.467v
For 5.2Ghz she's unstable even with 1.6v


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11838647*
> For 4.8Ghz i need 1.324v
> For 5Ghz i need 1.467v
> For 5.2Ghz she's unstable even with 1.6v


My vantage run was at 5.1ghz ... That power is not needed tho...
Hell anything above 4ghz is useless.... for gaming..

With the most demanding Games... I have never went above 60% cpu with 4.3ghz.. with my gpus Overclocked beyond gtx 480 or 570 power useing 99% of them.... Why i plan on adding a 3rd.

I have a few game benches.. And past 4.2ghz on an i7 there is no performance increase at all.

If you can get 5ghz with that V you should need no more then 1.55 for 5.2.. 1 your mb cant do it or 2 it is something else.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11838280*
> 1366 is old.....
> 
> /thread


Old != Bad


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium;11838806*
> Old != Bad


never said it was bad.

But it is slower


----------



## Jean-Luc

It says nine but I think newegg will have them in six


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11838704*
> you should need no more then 1.55 for 5.2.. 1 your mb cant do it or 2 it is something else.


Yeah, heat.

OCM


----------



## Twistacles

Hookie, please stop replying.

No one is arguing with you right now. No one. You're basing SB when everyone is upgrading from a much older CPU Socket. If the 1366 is comparable to sb...cool, so what? The fact of the matter is, Triple channel memory, wider PCI-E lanes, hyper threading, etc etc is all very nice and dandy for benchmarks and an incremental performance boost, but from a price-performance standpoint, an i5 and a heatsink can't be beat.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11839023*
> Hookie, please stop replying.
> 
> No one is arguing with you right now. No one. You're basing SB when everyone is upgrading from a much older CPU Socket. If the 1366 is comparable to sb...cool, so what? The fact of the matter is, Triple channel memory, wider PCI-E lanes, hyper threading, etc etc is all very nice and dandy for benchmarks and an incremental performance boost, but from a price-performance standpoint, an i5 and a heatsink can't be beat.


I replying because i am haveing a factual conversation. AND IM NOT BASHING NOTHING... you gun ho SB guys need to get that thru your heads.
Read a little closer.


----------



## SimpleTech

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE[/ame]


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11838983*
> Yeah, heat.
> 
> OCM


early bioses also.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11834777*
> That all seems OK to me but I would go for 8GB RAM even if you have to drop the speed down to 1600Mhz with quicker timings if you're video encoding.
> 
> And if you can go for a slightly bigger case I would do as well in case you need the room in the future.


How about:
CM HAF-912 ($60)

and

2x4gb g.skill ripjaws at 1600Mhz 7-8-7-24 ($160)
or
2x4gb g.skill ripjaws at 2000Mhz 9-10-9-28 ($160)

and being ripjaws, I could opt for the noctua d14 with the heatsinks on. might be able to eek 2133 out of the 2000Mhz sticks, but certainly 1866 at decent timings. any reason I would go with the 1600MHz at the same price? (the actual latency is basically the same with more cycles at faster clock).


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11839186*
> early bioses also.


Yepper. Mature Bios's and HW Rev's are gonna be the determining factor here.

OCM


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11834777*
> That all seems OK to me but I would go for 8GB RAM even if you have to drop the speed down to 1600Mhz with quicker timings if you're video encoding.
> 
> And if you can go for a slightly bigger case I would do as well in case you need the room in the future.


I wouldn't say just encoding, as that mostly maxes out CPU, really shouldn't be doing anything else while encoding.

Now video editing + encoding or any kind of rendering is another story.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11839331*
> I wouldn't say just encoding, as that mostly maxes out CPU, really shouldn't be doing anything else while encoding.
> 
> Now video editing + encoding or any kind of rendering is another story.


after looking around, seems 8gb is pretty common for 1080p encoding with x264 (not that it can't be done with 4gb). Will probably be getting more into video editing over the next two years anyway, so sounds like 8gb is advisable.


----------



## D-Boy

Hows this build for SB:

CPU: i5 2500k or i7 2600k
Mobo: Gigabyte UD4
RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24
Graphics Card: Geforce GTX460
CPU Cooler: Corsair H70

I already have the ram and graphics card and the h70 is on sale at BB for $79.99 so I was thinking of getting that instead of the Noctua D-14(also it would save space in the case). I'm going to be using it primarily for gaming although I occasionally do some video encoding. Would it be better to get the i7 due to the occasional video encoding or would I be better off getting the i5 and saving myself around $100?


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Boy;11839442*
> Hows this build for SB:
> 
> CPU: i5 2500k or i7 2600k
> Mobo: Gigabyte UD4
> RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24
> Graphics Card: Geforce GTX460
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H70
> 
> I already have the ram and graphics card and the h70 is on sale at BB for $79.99 so I was thinking of getting that instead of the Noctua D-14(also it would save space in the case). I'm going to be using it primarily for gaming although I occasionally do some video encoding. Would it be better to get the i7 due to the occasional video encoding or would I be better off getting the i5 and saving myself around $100?


~25% improvement in x264 encoding with HT... have to decide for yourself if that is worth $100. (http://www.anandtech.com/show/3871/the-sandy-bridge-preview-three-wins-in-a-row/8)

of course, this assumes cpu encoding still outperforms the dedicated encode engine in SB for high quality HD material (vs transcoding for ipod, etc.)... will likely not know until mid january at the earliest. If the encode engine surprises us, I may be looking at a MUCH less powerful CPU since HD encoding is my primary CPU intensive use.


----------



## reflex99

if you have a multi threaded encoder, the i7 will help some.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11839364*
> after looking around, seems 8gb is pretty common for 1080p encoding with x264 (not that it can't be done with 4gb). Will probably be getting more into video editing over the next two years anyway, so sounds like 8gb is advisable.


I forget about hd sometimes, I still don't know how much it will max for video encoding alone. I suppose it really depends on what program you are using also cause adobe likes to eat ram. Editing especially hd will really need the ram but you know this already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Boy;11839442*
> Hows this build for SB:
> 
> CPU: i5 2500k or i7 2600k
> Mobo: Gigabyte UD4
> RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24
> Graphics Card: Geforce GTX460
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H70
> 
> I already have the ram and graphics card and the h70 is on sale at BB for $79.99 so I was thinking of getting that instead of the Noctua D-14(also it would save space in the case). I'm going to be using it primarily for gaming although I occasionally do some video encoding. Would it be better to get the i7 due to the occasional video encoding or would I be better off getting the i5 and saving myself around $100?


How much do you like waiting? Do you need all that ram? cause gaming doesn't really need 8gb.

I mean hyperthreading is worth it for encoding, but i mean it depends on how much you do it/how much you care about waiting.


----------



## catalan

this is what im looking at for my build

psu = st70f
cpu = i5 2500k
mobo = asrock extreme4 due to pci layout
ram = 2x2gb st chrome cl8
gpu = 2xmsi gtx 460 1gb hawk
hsf = 212+ only plan on 4+ ghz
ssd/hdd = crucial m225 128gb w/ samsung f4 2tb storage
sound card = xtremegamer


----------



## OC Maximus

Super Talent Chromes are good ram. Only sold mine to get better Super Talent Rams.

OCM


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11839690*
> Super Talent Chromes are good ram. Only sold mine to get better Super Talent Rams.
> 
> OCM


already bought a set from ewiz ebay store, after seeing your setup though makes me wish i got the black heat spreaders


----------



## PDXgeek

I'm planning the following build. Would love some feedback/thoughts, etc.

Usage:
- Gaming
- Photo Editing
- Web Dev
- AutoCAD/ArchiCAD

Display Setup:
- Triple (3x) 27" 1080P Monitors

CASE: CM 690 II Advanced
CPU: 2600K
GPU: RADEON 6950 2GB VRAM (for eyefinity setup, probably dual cards down the road)
PSU: 750w
RAM: 8GB DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)
COOLER: ?
SSD: ?
STORAGE: 2x2TB WD Black (RAID2)


----------



## mekaw

damn this board looks gorgeous

http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/29/msi-reveals-mad-sandy-bridge-motherboard-with-eight-pcie-slots/

http://semiaccurate.com/2010/12/28/msi-shows-its-big-bang-marshal-board/


----------



## Adrev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mekaw*


damn this board looks gorgeous

http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/29/m...ht-pcie-slots/

http://semiaccurate.com/2010/12/28/m...marshal-board/











I really dont like that 24pin placement at all.


----------



## enri95

How much can I OC (2600k)with this: P67A-UD3P?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3649#ov


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


How much can I OC (2600k)with this: P67A-UD3P?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=3649#ov


similar as any board.
Unless the motherboard is crippled much you find similar OC with different even cheaper MB.
Higher price often includes a better phase and stability which means its when you go really high, the better board edges out and also provide more stability.
But Sandy Babe changes the rules a little, cold wont do much, water not doing much extra, so you are likely to find similar OC across the board.

My own criteria is,
buy a good solid MB (asus sabertooth for me) and a good quality psu.
so yes, u will max out your chip with that board.


----------



## 77Pat

Comparing the UD3P vs UD4 the main differences appear to be:

UD3P

1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4)
* The PCIe x1 slots share bandwidth with the PCIEX4 slot. When one of the PCIe x1 slots is populated, the PCIEX4 slot will operate at up to x1 mode.

UD4

1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8) * The PCIEX8 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX16 slot. When the PCIEX8 slot is populated, the PCIEX16 slot will operate at up to x8 mode.

2 x eSATA 6Gb/s ports

Right Angle SATA

Not sure if it is worth the extra $30 for me since I do not plan on using more than one video card. Not sure if there are any other differences.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


similar as any board.
Unless the motherboard is crippled much you find similar OC with different even cheaper MB.
Higher price often includes a better phase and stability which means its when you go really high, the better board edges out and also provide more stability.
But Sandy Babe changes the rules a little, cold wont do much, water not doing much extra, so you are likely to find similar OC across the board.

My own criteria is,
buy a good solid MB (asus sabertooth for me) and a good quality psu.
so yes, u will max out your chip with that board.


thanks


----------



## eduardmc

which would you choose, Asus maximus IV or gigabyte ud7?

+ for asus by including onboard bluetooth, 32gb support (ud7 only 16gb) and a free year of kaspersky (free 3dmark 11 too)


----------



## danitgeek

I went on the corsair memory and i found this:

DominatorÂ® GTX6 2625MHz

Quote:



DominatorÂ® GT is the ultimate performance memory solution within the Dominator product line. Limited to only extremely high memory speeds, Corsair Dominator GT only uses highly screened IC's to guarantee performance and over-clockability. Using ultra efficient Dual-path Heat Xchange (DHX) cooling technology, Dominator GT DDR2 and DDR3 memory modules also ship with the Airflow Fan to maximize heat transfer away from the modules-all the while being stable and reliable. With removable heat sinks, Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 and DDR2 memory modules can even be outfitted with additional upcoming accessories with enhanced features.


http://www.corsair.com/memory-3/domi...t2/cmgtx6.html

Sorry i know its a bit off topic but some people were asking about memory so i decided to find the fastest


----------



## ArchDevil

Can't wait till release :X
gonna get i7 2600K and ASUS P8P67 Deluxe/Pro


----------



## aleiro

Over the last couple of days I bought: Gigabyte p67 UD7 (15 mins ago acually) $323 shipped from superbiiz, and g skill ripjaw 2000 2x4gb $135 from the egg. I cant wait till the 2600k hits hopefully it will be at Microcenter. Im on the fence about the C300 128gb from superbiiz right now.

edit: before I get called out: superbiiz code byebye2010, and the 15% off desktop ram code on the egg.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aleiro*


Over the last couple of days I bought: Gigabyte p67 UD7 (15 mins ago acually) $323 shipped from superbiiz, and g skill ripjaw 2000 2x4gb $135 from the egg. I cant wait till the 2600k hits hopefully it will be at Microcenter. Im on the fence about the C300 128gb from superbiiz right now.


SATA 6gb/s performance is said to be better on these new chipsets so the C300 should be a good buy.


----------



## Pauliesss

As far as I understand, if you use only one PCI Express x16 slot on for example Gigabyte UD4, it will run at x16 (PCIEX16), right ?


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXgeek*


I'm planning the following build. Would love some feedback/thoughts, etc.

Usage: 
- Gaming
- Photo Editing
- Web Dev
- AutoCAD/ArchiCAD

Display Setup:
- Triple (3x) 27" 1080P Monitors

CASE: CM 690 II Advanced
CPU: 2600K
GPU: RADEON 6950 2GB VRAM (for eyefinity setup, probably dual cards down the road)
PSU: 750w
RAM: 8GB DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)
COOLER: ?
SSD: ?
STORAGE: 2x2TB WD Black (RAID2)


SSD: 40GB x-25v(74.99 MIR).

Cooler: Noctua DH-D14


----------



## Maou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


As far as I understand, if you use only one PCI Express x16 slot on for example Gigabyte UD4, it will run at x16 (PCIEX16), right ?


yup


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


SATA 6gb/s performance is said to be better on these new chipsets so the C300 should be a good buy.


Sequential write/read performance should be a secondary consideration to random write/read, and random is WELL below 1gb/s for all SSDs at this point. Having said that the c300 has some of the best random write speeds this side of a revodrive, which is why it would be my current choice as well


----------



## Rust1d?

Two Questions:

Should I go with the UD4 or the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe/Pro and...

Will the 212 cooler OC the 2600k to 4.8?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


SSD: 40GB x-25v(74.99 MIR).

Cooler: Noctua DH-D14


I wouldn't recommend the x25-V. I have one, its ok but there are much better ssd's out there. 40gb sandforce drives go for $100 all day. Much better buy.


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


Two Questions:

Should I go with the UD4 or the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe/Pro and...

Will the 212 cooler OC the 2600k to 4.8?


I am thinking between the Gigabyte UD4 and ASUS P8P67 Deluxe too.


----------



## flopper

Ordered 4gb ram, Kingston hyperx blu
such a good price on it, its unbeliveable what ram cost nowadays.


----------



## eduardmc

should i buy 1600mhz or 2000mhz rams, will it make a different in the overclock? can i reach 4.5-5ghz with 1600mhz ram alone?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


should i buy 1600mhz or 2000mhz rams, will it make a different in the overclock? can i reach 4.5-5ghz with 1600mhz ram alone?


its called mem divider.
buy the price/performance ratio you like.
I went with 1600.
buying 2000 almost doubled the cost, not worth it.


----------



## kcuestag

Hey there!

I just sold my AMD rig (RAM + 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula) and I'm moving to 2600k!

My question is:

1. Should I go with the P8P67 EVO ? Or the Sabertooth? (Which is 10â‚¬ more)
2. Should I go with the 2500k, or the 2600k worth it?
3. Will my Noctua NH-D14 be compatible?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


its called mem divider.
buy the price/performance ratio you like.
I went with 1600.
buying 2000 almost doubled the cost, not worth it.


thanx just ordered 2x4g (8gb) corsair vengeance new release ram, from the review they manage to overclock them to almost 2000mhz with only a little bump in voltage.


----------



## tenma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


should i buy 1600mhz or 2000mhz rams, will it make a different in the overclock? can i reach 4.5-5ghz with 1600mhz ram alone?


Since most of the overclocking is done via CPU multiplier, the memory makes much less difference than it did on prior platforms.

Unless money is no object, you're much better off buying cheaper RAM and investing the extra money in some other component. Outside of synthetic benchmarks and a small number of scientific computing apps, higher memory bandwidth makes very little difference in performance, even between 1333 and 2000. It's also a lot easier to find slower RAM without the ridiculous heatspreaders that interfere with using large CPU coolers.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hey there!

I just sold my AMD rig (RAM + 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula) and I'm moving to 2600k!

My question is:

1. Should I go with the P8P67 EVO ? Or the Sabertooth? (Which is 10â‚¬ more)
2. Should I go with the 2500k, or the 2600k worth it?
3. Will my Noctua NH-D14 be compatible?


1. A matter of personal preference IMO. 
2. The 2600K is definitely worth it if you can afford the hefty premium. More cache and it has hyperthreading which helps a lot in folding, encoding and rendering and the upcoming Crysis 2 will support up to 8 cores. 
3. Yes, fully compatible since 1155 has the same holes as 1156.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


1. A matter of personal preference IMO. 
2. The 2600K is definitely worth it if you can afford the hefty premium. More cache and it has hyperthreading which helps a lot in folding, encoding and rendering and the upcoming Crysis 2 will support up to 8 cores. 
3. Yes, fully compatible since 1155 has the same holes as 1156.


Thanks.

Did anyone actually show any benchmark/comparison of the P8P67 EVO? I want to know if it OC'es well on the i7 2600k....

I want to run it at least on 4.4Ghz lol







It's gonna be my first Intel CPU on a gaming rig


----------



## aleiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


Since most of the overclocking is done via CPU multiplier, the memory makes much less difference than it did on prior platforms.

Unless money is no object, you're much better off buying cheaper RAM and investing the extra money in some other component. Outside of synthetic benchmarks and a small number of scientific computing apps, higher memory bandwidth makes very little difference in performance, even between 1333 and 2000. It's also a lot easier to find slower RAM without the ridiculous heatspreaders that interfere with using large CPU coolers.


Overall I disagree with your comment in general. I run financial apps all day so that is why I wanted the extra bandwidth, plus it was less than 30 bucks for the 2000 vs the 1600.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


thanx just ordered 2x4gg (8gb) corsair vengeance new release ram, from review the manage to overclock them to almot 2000mhz with only a little bump in voltage.


Personally, I dont OC ram. In my experience that is the first thing to go on a system a year down the road.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


its called mem divider.
buy the price/performance ratio you like.
I went with 1600.
buying 2000 almost doubled the cost, not worth it.


The extra cost was less than thirty bucks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


should i buy 1600mhz or 2000mhz rams, will it make a different in the overclock? can i reach 4.5-5ghz with 1600mhz ram alone?


The faster the ram the more bandwidth, so whatever you think you will need. For me I have multiple data feeds running daily and tons of charts with four screens.


----------



## Jelah

Hahaha 116 people moving from 1366 to SB?


----------



## G33K

Those mobos look sexy, but the new case badge looks kinda weird. I liked the old blue "peeling back" to holographic.


----------



## tenma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aleiro*


Overall I disagree with your comment in general. I run financial apps all day so that is why I wanted the extra bandwidth, plus it was less than 30 bucks for the 2000 vs the 1600.


I don't think we have any disagreement about that. If you happen to run a specific type of app that benefits from the extra memory bandwidth, then by all means invest your money in faster RAM.

However for most other people the bang for your buck of faster RAM is not that great because the number of apps that are memory bandwidth bound - for an average home user - is very low.


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


I don't think we have any disagreement about that. If you happen to run a specific type of app that benefits from the extra memory bandwidth, then by all means invest your money in faster RAM.

However for most other people the bang for your buck of faster RAM is not that great because the number of apps that are memory bandwidth bound - for an average home user - is very low.


I've found that when looking at equivalent latency (ns, not clocks.. e.g. CL9 2000Mhz vs CL7 1600MHz), faster (higher bandwidth) memory can often be cheaper than the equivalent lower bandwidth memory. I think I might decide on the AMOUNT of memory I need first, decide on the price point second, then get the lowest latency (in ns) independent of bandwidth. Reasonable?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


I think I might decide on the AMOUNT of memory I need first, decide on the price point second, then get the lowest latency (in ns) independent of bandwidth. Reasonable?


Best way to go about it. Just stick to DDR3 1600 and higher, though.


----------



## Sin0822

Here some more differences between ASUS p8P/M4E VS Gigabyte. Asus is not VRD 12 certified, meaning that Intel doesn't support their digital PWM system. I am going to check on the 32gb RAM thing, as that is very wierd and Gigabyte also does have 32MBit BIOS now.

ASUS has UEFI
Gigabyte has support for UEFI and UEFI bootloader whatever that is
Gigabyte has black matte extra layer pcb
ASUS has black/brown pcb
Gigabyte has way more connectivity, and even USB3 turbo mode hahaha. 
ASUS boards have their littel features and switches.
Gigabyte has bluetooth OC as well even over the internet OC with cloud OC, but you have to buy bluetooth dongle. 
ASUS has 32gb RAM support
Gigabyte has 16GB, 32GB not confirmed or denyed I have to ask. 
I have seen UD3P push over 5ghz easily in a video, but its under NDA.

FYI Hokies, Hicookie pushed and held teh WR on the UD9 for a while, then was beaten out by a few mhz, he is now very busy with sandybridge and more.


----------



## reflex99

Was just at fry's in Concord CA, they had all three ASUS boards


----------



## koven

they got mobos in retail stores already? might swing by frys after work n check it out in person


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, I was wondering between these 2 mobo's:

- Asus P8P67 EVO - 165€
- Asus P8P67 Deluxe - 197€

Is it worth the extra 32€ for the Deluxe? What are the differences?


----------



## ____

How do I overclock my monitor from 60hz to 120hz


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11844067*
> How do I overclock my monitor from 60hz to 120hz


Plug your monitor into a 240v outlet instead of the normal 110v
jk


----------



## Mwarren

Doesn't look that much more powerful than i7.


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11844067*
> How do I overclock my monitor from 60hz to 120hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11844082*
> Plug your monitor into a 240v outlet instead of the normal 110v


i dont know what's funnier

the question or the response ROFLMAO


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11844067*
> How do I overclock my monitor from 60hz to 120hz


blink really fast


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren;11844099*
> Doesn't look that much more powerful than i7.


it's not.. that's the whole point


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11843968*
> Guys, I was wondering between these 2 mobo's:
> 
> - Asus P8P67 EVO - 165€
> - Asus P8P67 Deluxe - 197€
> 
> Is it worth the extra 32€ for the Deluxe? What are the differences?


Anyone?


----------



## ____

Ok I did it, but my monitor got really hot and started smoking. What liquid cooling kit do you guys recommend for a monitor?


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11844305*
> Ok I did it, but my monitor got really hot and started smoking. What liquid cooling kit do you guys recommend for a monitor?


If it is an LCD you need to make sure you change the liquid crystal every 3000 miles.


----------



## enri95

Jean-Luc was banned? Now the thread title will say 9 days 4 ever


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11844478*
> Jean-Luc was banned? Now the thread title will say 9 days 4 ever


Not yet, I think. It was at 10 days yesterday.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11841791*
> Hey there!
> 
> I just sold my AMD rig (RAM + 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula) and I'm moving to 2600k!
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1. Should I go with the P8P67 EVO ? Or the Sabertooth? (Which is 10€ more)
> 2. Should I go with the 2500k, or the 2600k worth it?
> 3. Will my Noctua NH-D14 be compatible?


Where did you find a sabertooth ??


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11843968*
> Guys, I was wondering between these 2 mobo's:
> 
> - Asus P8P67 EVO - 165€
> - Asus P8P67 Deluxe - 197€
> 
> Is it worth the extra 32€ for the Deluxe? What are the differences?


Yes! I have the same question.

As I know and what i have read, I only see the difference in USB 3.0 front ports that you are able to put in fdd bay.
Maybe theres more


----------



## fliq

:d


----------



## dizzyscure1

Why would Jean-Luc be banded??? what did he do wrong???


----------



## fliq

He pry trolled some other thread a little to hard and got an infraction..


----------



## Rust1d?

What sort of improvement would one see from using a Hyper 212 to using an H70? Wondering if I should grab an H70 for $80.....


----------



## Abrajam

that looks outstanding


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11844600*
> Where did you find a sabertooth ??


Here in Germany I have a store where I can purchase any P67 board on stock right now.

Not the i7 2600k yet though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11844696*
> Yes! I have the same question.
> 
> As I know and what i have read, I only see the difference in USB 3.0 front ports that you are able to put in fdd bay.
> Maybe theres more


Maybe.. Anyone knows if it's worth going for the Deluxe? Or should I just go for the EVO?


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11841543*
> Two Questions:
> 
> Should I go with the UD4 or the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe/Pro and...
> 
> Will the 212 cooler OC the 2600k to 4.8?


Asus Deluxe boards, in general, are more overclocker friendly, more forgiving when you test bad settings, have a more comprehensive BIOS for tweekers, and will have better heat dissipation than a non Deluxe edition of a similar mobo in the line.

-TG


----------



## kcuestag

Any special reason as of why I would spend an extra 30€ on the Deluxe instead of the EVO?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11844948*
> Any special reason as of why I would spend an extra 30€ on the Deluxe instead of the EVO?


Nope, EVO GO! GO! Go!


----------



## Pauliesss

So you would prefer ASUS P8P67 Deluxe(or EVO) instead of GIGABYTE P67A-UD4 ?


----------



## reflex99

I don't really like ASUS' p67 boards, so i would say UD4


----------



## Pauliesss

Yeah, I will probably take UD4.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11845040*
> I don't really like ASUS' p67 boards, so i would say UD4


Why?


----------



## Madclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1;11844761*
> Why would Jean-Luc be banded??? what did he do wrong???


He should of been banned two weeks ago with all the hate he was spreading all over these forums! He was mild in this thread! if you did not have or was going to get a Sandy bridge rig, he let you know it in numerous graphical and written ways!

Now hopefully we can get back to helping one another in our hobby!


----------



## fliq

Same, UD4.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madclock;11845052*
> He should of been banned two weeks ago with all the hate he was spreading all over these forums! He was mild in this thread! if you did not have or was going to get a Sandy bridge rig, he let you know it in numerous graphical and written ways!
> 
> Now hopefully we can get back to helping one another in our hobby!


At first I was like







when I thought he was banned then I was like







when I went to first page.


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11845012*
> So you would prefer ASUS P8P67 Deluxe(or EVO) instead of GIGABYTE P67A-UD4 ?


It depends on your personal needs. For me, the UD4 was ruled out pretty quickly since it only had 6 SATA ports and because the DIMMs seemed to be a lot closer to the socket than on other boards, causing potential difficulty fitting large heatsinks.

For others, those factors may not be important, but they were enough for me.


----------



## Djankie

I've thought of upgrading my ancient Q6600. But **** it I'll upgrade to bulldozer/ Ivy bridge. I think my pc can handle 1 more year!


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola;11844912*
> Asus Deluxe boards, in general, are more overclocker friendly, more forgiving when you test bad settings, have a more comprehensive BIOS for tweekers, and will have better heat dissipation than a non Deluxe edition of a similar mobo in the line.
> 
> -TG


I'm liking the Biostar boards.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11845040*
> I don't really like ASUS' p67 boards, so i would say UD4


What is the reason you say that?








For me they where quite good and reliable.

and thinking i'll continue to use them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11843968*
> Guys, I was wondering between these 2 mobo's:
> 
> - Asus P8P67 EVO - 165€
> - Asus P8P67 Deluxe - 197€
> 
> Is it worth the extra 32€ for the Deluxe? What are the differences?


Another thing I noticed Deluxe has that BIOS error display on board (not sure what's it called)


----------



## jinxjx

Oh Boy! I'll be getting Sandybridge. I might have the oldest system in this thread. I'll be coming from an Intel P-4 3.2...lol......


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinxjx;11845400*
> Oh Boy! I'll be getting Sandybridge. I might have the oldest system in this thread. I'll be coming from an Intel P-4 3.2...lol......


then you'll be having HUGE upgrade


----------



## jinxjx

Yea, I do like the looks of the Asus P8P67 Pro board though.......


----------



## danitgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinxjx;11845400*
> Oh Boy! I'll be getting Sandybridge. I might have the oldest system in this thread. I'll be coming from an Intel P-4 3.2...lol......


Wow huge upgrade!! I thought my pc was old i have an athlon 64 am2 4000+ i will enjoy the upgrade hop you do is well and well done on finally make the big pc step up


----------



## reflex99

pentium 4 is so fast


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinxjx;11845501*
> Yea, I do like the looks of the Asus P8P67 Pro board though.......


Don't know about PRO.. somehow I don't like it
I'm looking more at EVO or Deluxe








maby you should look at Gigabyte's UD4 some people here says it's good to


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11845512*
> Wow huge upgrade!! I thought my pc was old i have an athlon 64 am2 4000+ i will enjoy the upgrade hop you do is well and well done on finally make the big pc step up


I have another rig besides my sig rig, but it's really old
MB ASrock P4I56G
CPU Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz








This rig isn't even good for FreeNAS







really slow


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinxjx;11845400*
> Oh Boy! I'll be getting Sandybridge. I might have the oldest system in this thread. I'll be coming from an Intel P-4 3.2...lol......


wow... just beat me. Pentium D 2.8 in a Dell. Should be a sizable improvement









passmark cpu benchmark:
Pentium 4 @3.2G: 524
Atom D525 @1.8: 728
Pentium D @2.8: 738
i7 2600k @3.4: 9178


----------



## enri95

I wish I still had my pentium 4 3.4 ghz running and upgrade to 2600k. That's an incredible feeling. I had a p4 3.4 ghz up until August 09 when I upgraded to q9550.


----------



## Sin0822

well ASUS deluxe boards ussually have extras like more sata ports or connectivity, maybe more power phases. I have never seen extra BIOS setting in deluxe boards over normal, and i have owned ASUS boards for 7 years and always bought normal and deluxe as well as premium and other versions like se. From what I have seen with ASUS boards for P67 is that they are ok, but they didn't so it like they used to. They haven't gotten intel certification for their power system, and their BIOS requires wierd options like C1E and EIST have to be enabled, and they want you to use turbo overclocking. The M4E is better than the deluxe boards I think, but i still don't like uefi BIOS. What ASUS did with their nf200 is very risky, as its no good for dual SLI, it is good for a single card but latency is increased so much more than ussual.


----------



## ilam3d

I wanted to go with the UD4, but there's almost no clearance between the CPU cooler holes and the memory slots... I don't think there will be enough clearance for ANY ram.

Source


----------



## xlastshotx

What do you guys think about the MSI P67 GD55 and the P67 GD65? They seem to be priced pretty well to me, but I have never owned a MSI board before, only Gigabyte or Asus. The Gigabyte UD3 is priced well, but the other boards seem a bit to expensive to me, and the Asus boards available now are quite a bit more expensive.

Also if I ordered a board and processor rite now off of mwave.com, provantage.com, or amazon.com. Would they ship it out rite now or would it be more of a pre-order and they would ship it out on the 6th?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11846385*
> What do you guys think about the MSI P67 GD55 and the P67 GD65? They seem to be priced pretty well to me, but I have never owned a MSI board before, only Gigabyte or Asus. The Gigabyte UD3 is priced well, but the other boards seem a bit to expensive to me, and the Asus boards available now are quite a bit more expensive.
> 
> Also if I ordered a board and processor rite now off of mwave.com, provantage.com, or amazon.com. Would they ship it out rite now or would it be more of a pre-order and they would ship it out on the 6th?


Some motherboards are for sale already. However, as for i7 2600k's and 2500k's, you should not get them until January 10th at least.


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11846177*
> What ASUS did with their nf200 is very risky, as its no good for dual SLI, it is good for a single card but latency is increased so much more than ussual.


I hear this "NF200 increases latency" argument a lot lately. Where can I find quantitative results showing a decrease in performance caused by this extra latency?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11846409*
> Some motherboards are for sale already. However, as for i7 2600k's and 2500k's, you should not get them until January 10th at least.


ahh, man that sucks. I need a pc now not then, Ive been stuck on an old laptop for over a month now. How well do the non k models overclock? I have been kind of out of the loop with these newer processors, 1156 and 1155. Last processor I had was a Q9550, and I know the core i5's and i7's dont overclock in the same way.

Im thinking I may just order a MSI P67 GD65 or GD55 and a i5 2500 or 2600 rite now, so I can get off of this laptop. But if they are not overclockable then I'm not so sure.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11846546*
> ahh, man that sucks. I need a pc now not then, Ive been stuck on an old laptop for over a month now. How well do the non k models overclock? I have been kind of out of the loop with these newer processors, 1156 and 1155.
> 
> Im thinking I may just order a MSI P67 GD65 or GD55 and a i5 2500 or 2600 rite now, so I can get off of this laptop. But if they are not overclockable then I'm not so sure.


Ermm...

You can't order those CPU's mate, Sandy Bridge won't be allowed for sale until 10th









As of OC, I have no idea, all I know is 2500k and 2600k easily hit +4.8Ghz on decent mobos like the P8P67 Evo and such









Luckily enough, I found buyers for my current RAM + 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula which won't mind waiting for their stuff to arrive for 2 weeks, since I won't be shippign it until I get Sandy Bridge, I can't really bother to be with no PC


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11846177*
> well ASUS deluxe boards ussually have extras like more sata ports or connectivity, maybe more power phases. I have never seen extra BIOS setting in deluxe boards over normal, and i have owned ASUS boards for 7 years and always bought normal and deluxe as well as premium and other versions like se. From what I have seen with ASUS boards for P67 is that they are ok, but they didn't so it like they used to. They haven't gotten intel certification for their power system, and their BIOS requires wierd options like C1E and EIST have to be enabled, and they want you to use turbo overclocking. The M4E is better than the deluxe boards I think, but i still don't like uefi BIOS. What ASUS did with their nf200 is very risky, as its no good for dual SLI, it is good for a single card but latency is increased so much more than ussual.


Bah if what you say is true, im prob going to pick up the ud4 then cause my original pick was the asrock extreme4, which i know is asus other brand. So the uefi and such should be similar


----------



## fliq




----------



## Sin0822

#1 increased latency is from the fact that X58 does SLI better than P67.
#2 Well as far as heatsink clearance goes i am able to use A hyper 212+ with two huge 120MM fans are that very thick, yes Ram with Heatsinks that are above spec will not work and heatsinks need to be removed. But like notcuna or who ever the manufacturer is of their heatsinks states you shoudl take off those heatsinks on the RAm even on X58 boards. I saw his review about the clearance, mayb RAm doesn't have those heatsinks so i am not affected. i am using a LinSpire Eclipse II and its pretty damn good, and yes if I had ram with tallk heatsinks then it woudln't work well. But you haven't seen clearance on other boards. Gigabyte was following spec.

#3 I woudl stay away from asrock as they are not asus anymore, they are their own crappy company. I woudl either go asus or gigabyte.


----------



## Shatterist

The UD5 looks so nice (don't even talk about the UD7), I just want to splurge and grab it, but it's a bit out of my budget, so it's a fight between the UD4 and P8P67 EVO or PRO. However, I'm also curious as to how the MSI motherboards compare, because they are seemingly competitively priced, but how do they stack up against the UD4/5 and the P8P67 Deluxe/Pro, etc.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist;11847385*
> The UD5 looks so nice (don't even talk about the UD7), I just want to splurge and grab it, but it's a bit out of my budget, so it's a fight between the UD4 and P8P67 EVO or PRO. However, I'm also curious as to how the MSI motherboards compare, because they are seemingly competitively priced, but how do they stack up against the UD4/5 and the P8P67 Deluxe/Pro, etc.


Honestly, I think Asus is overpriced. Gigabyte's new design is nice, and I'm considering the UD4. I'm waiting to see how much Biostar's top of the line model costs first tho. If it's priced below the UD4 I'll probably go with that because I've already seen it go to 5.3ghz over at XtremeSystems.


----------



## OC Maximus

I've mostly benched on Asus Motherboards (Commando/ M4A89GTD PRO USB3 890GX/ Maximus III Formula) until now. Just had to get my hands on one of these new Gigabyte boards to try out.

OCM


----------



## Sin0822

you guys shoudl wait until release becuase the prices on the mobos will go down.

Motherboard has like nothing to do with OCing ability after release, before release some mobos have updated cpu microcodes such as intel boards and they seem to OC better. you will be hard pressed to find a "golden" chip that will do what you are seeing. I have two of the same ES batch, but ussualy most ES come from same batch, anyways both OC very different.

I woudl get a board which features you need and design you like.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11848260*
> I would get a board which features you need and design you like.


Well said.

OCM


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11848260*
> you guys shoudl wait until release becuase the prices on the mobos will go down.
> 
> Motherboard has like nothing to do with OCing ability after release, before release some mobos have updated cpu microcodes such as intel boards and they seem to OC better. you will be hard pressed to find a "golden" chip that will do what you are seeing. I have two of the same ES batch, but ussualy most ES come from same batch, anyways both OC very different.
> 
> I woudl get a board which features you need and design you like.


Early release boards like the one provantage is selling?


----------



## Oldguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinxjx;11845400*
> Oh Boy! I'll be getting Sandybridge. I might have the oldest system in this thread. I'll be coming from an Intel P-4 3.2...lol......


I've got you beat by a tiny bit. I've got a P-4 2.8.


----------



## BassDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11847060*
> #3 I woudl stay away from asrock as they are not asus anymore, they are their own crappy company. I woudl either go asus or gigabyte.


I am a first time builder here and am considering the ASRock P67 Extreme4. I understand that this board is about $20-30 cheaper than the Asus equivalent (P8P67 Pro). But does that necessarily make them bad? I have heard from many ASRock owners around the forums that the main area that is lacking is their OCing ability copared to Asus, but I never heard anything about them being less reliable or anything. Can you expand on your reasoning a little bit? I just want to make sure I make the right purchase, as my budget is a little limited.


----------



## OC Maximus

I'd spend the extra $20-$30 and get the better brand board. Although I've never used Asrock, I have no curiosity towards using anything they have to offer.

OCM


----------



## mohare

So, here in canada retailers seem to know that they aren't supposed to be selling SB stuff yet... I know of TWO major chains that are selling i7 2600k's (and the rest of the line). Funny thing is its not on their website, but you can go in store and pick it up off the shelf and buy it.

Prices (CAD $)

Gigabyte UD4 - $200
i7 2600k - $329.99

Haven't got the system running up yet, just finishing the build and then gotta push OS from my server.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11848644*
> I am a first time builder here and am considering the ASRock P67 Extreme4. I understand that this board is about $20-30 cheaper than the Asus equivalent (P8P67 Pro). But does that necessarily make them bad? I have heard from many ASRock owners around the forums that the main area that is lacking is their OCing ability copared to Asus, but I never heard anything about them being less reliable or anything. Can you expand on your reasoning a little bit? I just want to make sure I make the right purchase, as my budget is a little limited.


Well companies cheap out where the average user is not going to see it. Mainly in the parts under the heatsink and ICs.

Let me make the example of Asrock and Asus
Asrock would use cheaper MOSFETs and ASUS would use the more expensive ones. What does this mean?
Answer: MOSFETs change 12v power from the power supply down to 1-2v for the CPU power, they also convert amperage along with it, so that the CPU is powered correctly. Now while ASUS is going to over supply and use better components, Asrock is going to use either the bare minumum number or the cheaper type. What this means is that the MOSFETs are going to be strained a lot more over time, Voltage output will not be as stable and processor is going to require more voltage, and voltage demand is going to increase thus causing electron migration as well as more heat. Both of those will reduce the life span. You have no idea what is being used until you buy it and look or someone does a third party review and cares enough to look under the hood(many do not, because they don't know how) I do.

Asrock would use cheaper capacitors than ASUS and color them gold, ahahah.
What does this mean?

Answer: there are five major brands of Japanese capacitors, two fo the those companies might charge more than the others, and one might charge very little. Asrock might choose the cheaper ones to save a few bucks, and then they can still say they use Japanese capacitors rated for 50k hours of life. Yea ok great and dandy, but capacitors do something very important on any electronic device, they reduce voltage ripple which is normal voltage fluctuation. let me give you an example. Lets say that the standard in Japan(i am making this up, just to give you an example) is 50mv to be called Japanese capacitor. Well the good companies will charge about 30% more BUT they will beat the standard at 20mv max fluctuation. The cheaper ones will barley make standard with a 10% compensation just like 80 plus certification. So 55mv could be their voltage fluctuation on the cheaper brand.

When you go use your computer, and the voltage you set at idle fluctuates 55mv, but on the higher end component it fluctuates 20mv which will allow the user to use a much lower voltage, the other user has to set a higher voltage.

Those are just two examples, Asrock might use cheaper brand of Ethernet Controller(NIC) and sound controller than ASUS.

BUT Asrock has proven to us through user complaints that they use cheap ass parts, such as in their X58 boards, thus processor would require more voltage, than on a Gigabyte or ASUS board.

ASUS used to own Asrock along with its subsidiary Pegatron that made boards for OEMs, BUT now Asrock is its own company along with pegatron, Asus is out sourcing A LOT of board manufacturing as well to Foxconn and ECS, but they still design their own boards, they used to also design Asrock, but now they do not.

But hey you live and learn.

For the rest of you guys yes, everything before release is considered BETA, every BIOS is not going to be reliable and could give you a huge headache, Gigabyte as a favor put up some BIOSes because they knew their boards were going to sell early, but those BIOSes are nothing close to what the people who test the boards have, such as me. You sit there wondering why somthing isn't working right, and why your OC is crashing, but you don't realize what you have is a BETA BIOS.

Also CPU Microcode has a final version that is released at release date, so it is same across all boards.


----------



## reflex99

Since Jean is gone, who is going to change the thread title?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11849329*
> Since Jean is gone, who is going to change the thread title?


i'll do it, happy new year!


----------



## reflex99

Jean-Luc

11-25-10 to 12-31-10

Never Forget!


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11849401*
> Jean-Luc
> 
> 11-25-10 to 12-31-10
> 
> Never Forget!


Banned?







Shill is a shill.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Guys, discussing banned members isn't allowed. I put in a request via report for someone to take over the first post, so just wait for that.


----------



## reflex99

I wasn't disccussing, I was remembering









*cough* I can take over the thread. *cough*


----------



## Ding Chavez

Be careful what you say, big brother is watching. Why was the mentioned member banned?
Not discussing asking question.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oldguy;11848600*
> I've got you beat by a tiny bit. I've got a P-4 2.8.


Curious, is a Socket 939 AMD Sempron 3200+ better or worse? That's the oldest rig I have at home. Already donated the Pentium III 733MHz and a Pentium IV 1.7GHz Williamette builds to Goodwill. The 486DX is toast.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11849493*
> I wasn't disccussing, I was remembering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* I can take over the thread. *cough*


yeah, give it to this guy. seems cool.


----------



## eduardmc

does any website carries the asus maximus IV.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11849634*
> does any website carries the asus maximus IV.


not yet


----------



## tehlolzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11849463*
> Guys, discussing banned members isn't allowed. I put in a request via report for someone to take over the first post, so just wait for that.


thanks you saved my day


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11849463*
> Guys, discussing banned members isn't allowed. I put in a request via report for someone to take over the first post, so just wait for that.


I did not know. Sorry!


----------



## Iching

How much was Asus Maximus III 1156 when it came out? I am looking for a similar board for SB built but most mobos I like are bloody expensive. I can get i5-760 with Maximus for $300. I guess I am going to have skip Sandy.


----------



## reflex99

I belive the formula had an MSRP of $300


----------



## puffsNasco

does any site carry the sabertooth board with cool looking vest


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11849948*
> does any site carry the sabertooth board with cool looking vest


not yet.

In other news, GIGABYTE has their boards up on their website now:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=1&p=2&v=24#1

UD3R/UD3P look like good options


----------



## puffsNasco

sabertooth gonna be around 200 when released?
or more because of the vest lol?


----------



## catalan

So the ud3p supports crossfire but not sli?


----------



## reflex99

@puffs
I' don't really know.

It is hard to guess, becuase we don't know if it is going to be a low-end board like the X58, or a midrange board like the P55

@cata, yes


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I belive the formula had an MSRP of $300


Wow, that is a lot.


----------



## reflex99

if you want ROG, you gotta pay for it


----------



## OC Maximus

Yep, you know it.

OCM


----------



## Breakbeat

Yeah here's to Picard. He was more spaced out then Niel Armstrong ever was!
8 Days....


----------



## reflex99

8 days man 8 days.

In his honor.

(note to mods, "his" could be anyone)


----------



## Breakbeat

So i just realized, my H70 is going to come this Monday. If it is still below freezing that could mess stuff up if it sits outside....No idea where that thought came from beacuse im completely wasted.


----------



## reflex99

H70 won't freeze

I PM'd CC, asked him to change the title.


----------



## OC Maximus

I need a chip already........

OCM


----------



## reflex99

I do to

and do you have the

Quote:



OCM










as a macro?


----------



## nagle3092

Any word on a Maximus IV Gene board or a similar board? I'm looking to do a new build but I wanna go with mATX instead.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11846177*
> well ASUS deluxe boards ussually have extras like more sata ports or connectivity, maybe more power phases. I have never seen extra BIOS setting in deluxe boards over normal, and i have owned ASUS boards for 7 years and always bought normal and deluxe as well as premium and other versions like se. From what I have seen with ASUS boards for P67 is that they are ok, but they didn't so it like they used to. They haven't gotten intel certification for their power system, and their BIOS requires wierd options like C1E and EIST have to be enabled, and they want you to use turbo overclocking. The M4E is better than the deluxe boards I think, but i still don't like uefi BIOS. What ASUS did with their nf200 is very risky, as its no good for dual SLI, it is good for a single card but latency is increased so much more than ussual.


Hmmm I realy love that P8P67 EVO board:thumbsups the design the features...
but have to ask If I wont use 2 GPUs and when I get money probably in months 3 or so to buy that board Intel maybe will give them the certificate?








Or should I look for Gigabyte? I went to their Website and looked at UD4 UD5 and UD7. The UD5 and UD7 looked good but i don't know somehow they're not so much attracting compared to the Asus boards
It's really hard now to choose


----------



## enri95

Does the p67a-ud3p have the uefi bios chip? and will we ever see that uefi bios on that boards or gigabyte boards in general?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Does the p67a-ud3p have the uefi bios chip? and will we ever see that uefi bios on that boards or gigabyte boards in general?


Gigabyte will add uefi later when they kink the bugs out, that what they say.
their boards do have support for it.
(as far I know)


----------



## kcuestag

Considering I won't be doing a HD5970 quad-CF, or any Crossfire/SLI in future, is the P8P67 EVO a good buy for me? I will be using it with a i7 2600k.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11850877*
> Considering I won't be doing a HD5970 quad-CF, or any Crossfire/SLI in future, is the P8P67 EVO a good buy for me? I will be using it with a i7 2600k.


Could you help me out a bit?
If you get 2600k + Asus P8P67 EVO could you tell me how's it? How it performs?
Also for Mosfet and RAM heatsink clearance. I've got Noctuas NH-U12P SE2 cooler and planing to get Mushkin Rams wondering if they'll be compatible?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


Could you help me out a bit?
If you get 2600k + Asus P8P67 EVO could you tell me how's it? How it performs?
Also for Mosfet and RAM heatsink clearance. I've got Noctuas NH-U12P SE2 cooler and planing to get Mushkin Rams wondering if they'll be compatible?


Mushkin996805(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241,65●●●
Mushkin998805(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241,65●●●
Mushkin998659(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5-1.6●
PatriotPVT33G1600ELK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241,65●●
PatriotPGS34G1600LLKA24GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-241,7●●●

They got support for mushkin.
the above is for their 1600mhz

There shouldnt be any issues, unless the heatsink is huge


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


Mushkin996805(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241,65●●●
Mushkin998805(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241,65●●●
Mushkin998659(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5-1.6●
PatriotPVT33G1600ELK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241,65●●
PatriotPGS34G1600LLKA24GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-241,7●●●

They got support for mushkin.
the above is for their 1600mhz

There shouldnt be any issues, unless the heatsink is huge


Yeah I'm getting those 4Gb (2x2gb) Mushkin Redlines CL6









@Eaglake, if I do end up getting the EVO, I will post results!


----------



## ArchDevil

Dammit can't decide really which board to buy
i consider between Asus P8P67 Pro/EVO & Gigabyte P67A-UD5


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArchDevil*


Dammit can't decide really which board to buy
i consider between Asus P8P67 Pro/EVO & Gigabyte P67A-UD5


Same here :/ Can't decide wether to go any of those motherboards.

Thoughts?


----------



## flopper

Buy them all.
then run them and then sit home and decide what to send back as they are all good....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


Buy them all.
then run them and then sit home and decide what to send back as they are all good....


Lol no, I can barely afford 1


----------



## flopper

I get asus sabertooth.
check the features you need and the design you like, buy that


----------



## Outcasst

Im very much leaning towards the Asus P8P67 Deluxe.

What is the difference between the pro and the deluxe? That USB 3.0 front panel thing you get?


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Any word on a Maximus IV Gene board or a similar board? I'm looking to do a new build but I wanna go with mATX instead.


This ^ !


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Im very much leaning towards the Asus P8P67 Deluxe.

What is the difference between the pro and the deluxe? That USB 3.0 front panel thing you get?


I don't see on board On/Off and reset Buttons
That little bios screen or whatever which gives you information


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


I get asus sabertooth.
check the features you need and the design you like, buy that


















What design on Sabertooth P67? Theres only black tactical vest








even so it looks mysterous


----------



## Backfat

so is Jean Luc banned or something? He hasn't been on in over a day and his avatar picture is blank.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


so is Jean Luc banned or something? He hasn't been on in over a day and his avatar picture is blank.











 yeah i think so.


----------



## Pauliesss

Any good CPU cooler for 2600k ? Noctuas are out of the game for me, they are big and expensive. I am thinking about Arctic Freezer 13(I know I know, not one of the best but still better than stock and for good price) or Gelid Tranquillo(good but big, I am worry about the fan "blocking" 1st RAM slot on Gigabyte UD4).

Or maybe you know about something better(except H50 and H70) ? I just want some good quality/price and not big.

Thanks.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*









What design on Sabertooth P67? Theres only black tactical vest








even so it looks mysterous










With some paint I bet it could looke awesome.
Ninja edition









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


Any good CPU cooler for 2600k ? Noctuas are out of the game for me, they are big and expensive. I am thinking about Arctic Freezer 13(I know I know, not one of the best but still better than stock and for good price) or Gelid Tranquillo(good but big, I am worry about the fan "blocking" 1st RAM slot on Gigabyte UD4).

Or maybe you know about something better(except H50 and H70) ? I just want some good quality/price and not big.

Thanks.


Load of good coolers out there.
32nm also dont heat up unless u put voltage trough.

ur ac13 should work just fine.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


With some paint I bet it could looke awesome.
Ninja edition










Looking forward to it


----------



## 77Pat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


Any good CPU cooler for 2600k ? Noctuas are out of the game for me, they are big and expensive. I am thinking about Arctic Freezer 13(I know I know, not one of the best but still better than stock and for good price) or Gelid Tranquillo(good but big, I am worry about the fan "blocking" 1st RAM slot on Gigabyte UD4).

Or maybe you know about something better(except H50 and H70) ? I just want some good quality/price and not big.

Thanks.


Have you considered the Scythe Mugen 2, or is it too big?

http://www.directron.com/scmg2100.html?gsear=1


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Any word on a Maximus IV Gene board or a similar board? I'm looking to do a new build but I wanna go with mATX instead.


on that note, is H67 limited to 1333MHz RAM support or what? All the specs for H67 boards max at 1333, and all the P67 at 2133. But at least one outfit (Liquid Nitrogen Overclocking) appears to be selling an H67 matx board outfitted with 2000MHz memory. What gives?


----------



## Rust1d?

I am wondering if I can hit 4.8-5 on a Hyper 212+. I have a 212+ sitting in a box under my desk and I'd hate to spend $100 on an H70 when I could put that towards a SSD or more graphics power. However if the H70 is that much better, I guess it would be a good buy. Thoughts?


----------



## catalyst52

Hey guys quick question.. are we assuming the Maximus board is being released on Jan 9 also?


----------



## Yetyhunter

A rather dumb question but here it is:
Will my OCZ vendetta LGA775 socket cooler be compatible with sandy bridge/1155 socket board?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*


A rather dumb question but here it is:
Will my OCZ vendetta LGA775 socket cooler be compatible with sandy bridge/1155 socket board?


If it has a mounting kit for LGA 1156, then yes, if not, then no.


----------



## tenma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*


A rather dumb question but here it is:
Will my OCZ vendetta LGA775 socket cooler be compatible with sandy bridge/1155 socket board?


The ASRock boards support 775 mountings.


----------



## Oupavoc

For a mainstream platform, prices are more then I expected.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


I am wondering if I can hit 4.8-5 on a Hyper 212+. I have a 212+ sitting in a box under my desk and I'd hate to spend $100 on an H70 when I could put that towards a SSD or more graphics power. However if the H70 is that much better, I guess it would be a good buy. Thoughts?


Yes the H70 is better, but why not try the 212 first and see how it goes.


----------



## Rust1d?

True, if I do not like the performance, I can always upgrade


----------



## exlink

Don't know if it was there before but Asus put up their Maximus IV Extreme up on their website.


----------



## reflex99

this is news to me.

Interesting find


----------



## Shatterist

Sadly it's an extended ATX form factor, so even if I did get the burst of extra money, it's not going to fit in my case...


----------



## reflex99

Open air case ftw?


----------



## OC Maximus

No macro. Just type it out.

And ooh, the Extreme is on the Asus site. w00t!

Now where is the Formula?

OCM


----------



## Chrisch

Hey guys,

i see that you have my pics and screens here









so if you want to drool...

i7-2600K @ 5.5GHz with air cooling


































stock system w/o tweaks.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Bastyn99

Okey, something seems odd to me. I just read the specs of the Maximus IV X and it says that in dual SLI/Xfire mode, the PCI slots will run at x8/x8 speed, but in tripple SLI/Xfire they will run at x8/x16/x16 ? So the PCI slots run faster when more cards are inserted ? I dont get it, can anyone clarify ?

edit: just saw your screen shots Chris. Holy mother of *insert swear* !


----------



## kcuestag

May I ask what motherboard you're using?


----------



## Chrisch

sure, its a Intel DP67BG Burrage..

All other motherboards can´t reach actually this high frequency


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11854034*
> sure, its a Intel DP67BG Burrage..
> 
> All other motherboards can´t reach actually this high frequency


Do you think I can reach 4.7Ghz on safe voltages for 24/7 on the P8P67 EVO?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;11854006*
> Okey, something seems odd to me. I just read the specs of the Maximus IV X and it says that in dual SLI/Xfire mode, the PCI slots will run at x8/x8 speed, but in tripple SLI/Xfire they will run at x8/x16/x16 ? So the PCI slots run faster when more cards are inserted ? I dont get it, can anyone clarify ?
> 
> edit: just saw your screen shots Chris. Holy mother of *insert swear* !


Yha I read the same thing and was like ***. Why can't it run 16/16

Typo maybe idk.


----------



## Chrisch

it depends on the CPU, some can reach 4.6GHz and some 5GHz... actually only the intel has a workaround to reach higher clocks (so the limit depends only on voltage).


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11853987*
> Hey guys,
> 
> i see that you have my pics and screens here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if you want to drool...
> 
> i7-2600K @ 5.5GHz with air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock system w/o tweaks.
> 
> Regards
> Chris


Not sure on this but isn't i7-2600k supposed to have 4Cores and 8Threads?


----------



## danitgeek

Hey Chris,

is this what you using?









becuase i like the msi blue black theme this quite simmar to it. and you proved that the motherboard can overclock. i have question what the price you payed for this i i may ask?


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11854147*
> Not sure on this but isn't i7-2600k supposed to have 4Cores and 8Threads?


yeah, i disabled smt because i don´t need it for superpi







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11854165*
> Hey Chris,
> 
> is this what you using?
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1409/intel_motherboard2.jpg
> 
> becuase i like the msi blue black theme and you proved that the motherboard can overclock well i have question what the price you payed for this i i may ask?


Yes, this is it. But the final version looks a little bit different (blue instead of gray cooler etc).

i don´t bought my board, its a sample for developer (like the board in the pic what you postet)


----------



## kyle2194

Hey Chrisch, can you post your gflop results form LinX/IBT?


----------



## 77Pat

This place shows some prices for the Intel motherboards, but their prices seem a little high.

http://www.macconnection.com/IPA/Shop/Product/Search.htm?term=p67&DefSort=Y&findin=allproducts&SearchType=1


----------



## Sin0822

Chrisch its becuase your intel board has the update cpu microcode intel hasn't released to other manufacturers, plus tha tis a very good chip.

Maybe i should turn HT off and push .1v more than i have to for 5.2 lol. Nah.


----------



## reflex99

Chrisch that is damn impressive


----------



## MaKe OuT

When will intel release this code to other manufacturers? Will it be available via bios version update?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT;11854615*
> When will intel release this code to other manufacturers? Will it be available via bios version update?


more than liekly


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11854523*
> Chrisch its becuase your intel board has the update cpu microcode intel hasn't released to other manufacturers, plus tha tis a very good chip.


Are you saying the code will be released after launch to all existing boards to unlock thier real potential?


----------



## sharpshoooter82

most of the people with amd systems are upgrading


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82;11854651*
> most of the people with amd systems are upgrading












more Intel people are upgrading. And that isn't even counting 775


----------



## Chrisch

@ Sin0822

it doesn´t depend on the microcode, asus use the same in latest bios. There is one setting in the intel bios that helps a lot









and all CPUs i tested with this setting enable reach 5.3GHz+ without problems







(3 2600K and 2 2500K).

Will get next week 2 more 2600K and hope there is a 5.6GHz air CPU


----------



## MaKe OuT

What cooler you using chris?
And canyou tell us more about this bios setting?


----------



## Breakbeat

Damn now im confused. I always heard intel boards werent the best and it was better to go with one of the big names like ASUS. Now i dont know what to get.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11854702*
> @ Sin0822
> 
> it doesn´t depend on the microcode, asus use the same in latest bios. There is one setting in the intel bios that helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all CPUs i tested with this setting enable reach 5.3GHz+ without problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 2600K and 2 2500K).
> 
> Will get next week 2 more 2600K and hope there is a 5.6GHz air CPU


Yah so what is this bios setting? Are you saying other brand boards won't get it?

I would also like to know your cooler too please. Water?


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11854798*
> Damn now im confused. I always heard intel boards werent the best and it was better to go with one of the big names like ASUS. Now i dont know what to get.


I still haven't decided what to get either, so what do you guys recommend?

Looking for a nice mobo in the 150-200€/$ range. I'm sure at that price range, all mobos will make the CPUs fly.


----------



## spice003

newegg has asrock xtreme6 board posted but no price yet, i didnt know you you guys knew it or not. and i guess it has EUFI


----------



## azianai

seems like jean-luc is banned or something.
wonder who's gonna update the thread now


----------



## AuraNova

......

*tempted to get the GA-P67A-UD4 or UD5*


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;11854872*
> seems like jean-luc is banned or something.
> wonder who's gonna update the thread now


we are trying to get the thread owner changed


----------



## dev1ance

Did anyone see this on XS?


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11854702*
> @ Sin0822
> 
> it doesn´t depend on the microcode, asus use the same in latest bios. There is one setting in the intel bios that helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all CPUs i tested with this setting enable reach 5.3GHz+ without problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 2600K and 2 2500K).
> 
> Will get next week 2 more 2600K and hope there is a 5.6GHz air CPU


So what's the setting? Come on.


----------



## ____

As a laptop owner, I'm very unfamiliar with driver updates. When I go to a mobo manufacturer's website, do they have some sort of driver pack I can download? Do I have to use the provided CD and then update the drivers? (How do I go on the internet without drivers?)


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11855099*
> As a laptop owner, I'm very unfamiliar with driver updates. When I go to a mobo manufacturer's website, do they have some sort of driver pack I can download? Do I have to use the provided CD and then update the drivers? (How do I go on the internet without drivers?)


This isn't really on topic ... For me, I use another computer to visit the manufacturer's website and download everything that makes sense to a USB thumbdrive. Then I go to the hardware makers' sites and do the same if the drivers are different. Example: Dell D630 ... dell might have a bunch of drivers, but I'll also go to Intel for the latest wifi drivers. Or for wifi, use an ethernet cable to attach to the net. Or... get ubuntu linux (which installs on almost anything) to set up a partition and dual boot with windows. Use it to get the drivers and then drop them into a ntfs folder on the windows install...


----------



## Pauliesss

Chrisch: what CPU cooler do you have on that 2600k ?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11855099*
> As a laptop owner, I'm very unfamiliar with driver updates. When I go to a mobo manufacturer's website, do they have some sort of driver pack I can download? Do I have to use the provided CD and then update the drivers? (How do I go on the internet without drivers?)


you use the Ethernet driver on the CD, then use that to go to the manufacturues website, and DL everything else, and update the ethernet driver.


----------



## Sin0822

well i will turn off HT and push 1.6v too and see if i can push it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11855462*
> well i will turn off HT and push 1.6v too and see if i can push it.


Lets see it!!


----------



## Sin0822

lol i will see chrisch is part of awardfabrick, they are professional ocers, i am suprised he even posted in this thread. I guess he isn't under NDA either or that his NDA is not in the USA where we are still under NDA. As far as I was told Intel is doing this to sell their boards to OCers, but by release hopfully other manufacturers will have this option. I think it has to do with changing the max TDC.


----------



## OC Maximus

Interesting.........

OCM


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;11828844*
> *MSI Big Bang Marshall*, lots of PCIe slots


SB 1155 merely (mainstream), Yeah right.....

nothing mainstream about this


----------



## Raul-7

OCing on SB is like pressing the 'OC Genie' on an MSI motherboard; it's no longer any fun.


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11855505*
> lol i will see chrisch is part of awardfabrick, they are professional ocers, i am suprised he even posted in this thread. I guess he isn't under NDA either or that his NDA is not in the USA where we are still under NDA. As far as I was told Intel is doing this to sell their boards to OCers, but by release hopfully other manufacturers will have this option. I think it has to do with changing the max TDC.


Yes, i am a member of the AwardFabrik but i am not that xtreme as the most guys here









i don´t get the board from intel, its from a friend he send me this sample









the CPUs bought i at Atelco, this is a onlineshop in germany









and btw i have no NDA.

Regards
Chris


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11855708*
> Yes, i am a member of the AwardFabrik but i am not that xtreme as the most guys here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don´t get the board from intel, its from a friend he send me this sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the CPUs bought i at Atelco, this is a onlineshop in germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw i have no NDA.
> 
> Regards
> Chris


Wait wait...

I live in Germany too, and I can't see the i7 2600k on Atelco yet, how the hell did you get it? Please PM me! I want to get it too, as I live next to an Atelco store!


----------



## Chrisch

@ kcuestag

you must call them, they don´t sell them in the onlinestore because this give trouble with intel


----------



## Madclock

Welcome Chrisch!

Glad to have a Pro onboard!


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11855904*
> @ kcuestag
> 
> you must call them, they don´t sell them in the onlinestore because this give trouble with intel


Please, could you atleast tell us what cooling you have on your 2600K to achieve 5.5GHz?


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madclock;11855928*
> Welcome Chrisch!
> 
> Glad to have a Pro onboard!


Thanks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11856022*
> Please, could you atleast tell us what cooling you have on your 2600K to achieve 5.5GHz?


Prolimatech Super Mega


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11856055*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prolimatech Super Mega
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/p1050025qnm5.jpg


Nice!

What temps at full load with 1.6vcore?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11856055*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prolimatech Super Mega


Ah that's awesome!

Is it true then that my Noctua NH-D14 is compatible? With the i5's (1156) mounting kit?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11856081*
> Ah that's awesome!
> 
> Is it true then that my Noctua NH-D14 is compatible? With the i5's (1156) mounting kit?


Im pretty sure it has been stated that LGA 1155 will use the same mounting brackets/kits as LGA 1156 so all current CPU cooler will be compatible. I think ^^


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11856074*
> Nice!
> 
> What temps at full load with 1.6vcore?


at full load? i don´t know! tested only superpi @ 1.6v vcore









but i will maybe test it with a 2400 ES because if this die it isn´t a problem, this was cheap







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11856081*
> Ah that's awesome!
> 
> Is it true then that my Noctua NH-D14 is compatible? With the i5's (1156) mounting kit?


all cooler with LGA1156 mounting are compatible


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11856150*
> at full load? i don´t know! tested only superpi @ 1.6v vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will maybe test it with a 2400 ES because if this die it isn´t a problem, this was cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all cooler with LGA1156 mounting are compatible


Oh kk, thanks again Chris, it's always nice to have someone like you on this forum.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Chris, would you mind telling us details on the bios setting which that intel board includes but others do not? Thx


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT;11856470*
> Chris, would you mind telling us details on the bios setting which that intel board includes but others do not? Thx


^ This


----------



## Pauliesss

Do you guys think that I will be able to reach 4.5 Ghz on 2600k with AC Freezer 13 without having problems with temperatures?


----------



## Sin0822

chrisch haha full load man makes it throttle at 1.5v let alone 1.6v hahaha idles are so nice, but load kills it with air, you need a very good aircooler to take the high temps.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I feel like I am over thinking my motherboard choice. I've been flip flopping back and forth between the UD4 and the P8P67 pro/deluxe/whatever. I'm looking to spend about $1200 on my system so the high-end boards are out. I eventually plan on SLI/CF, but I'm starting with the best single card in my budget, and I never plan on more than 3 cards (2SLI/1PhysX if it ever starts to be important). I am getting a 2600k and plan on a high, but not extreme, overclock. Probably as high as I can push it without getting the chip into voltages that will reduce the lifespan of the chip. I would also like to fit a high end aircooler, so I don't know if I should have to worry about RAM clearance or not. I will also be getting the fastest SSD I can afford, and supposed the C300 benefits from from SATA6G, so it would be nice to have that as well, and the intel native sata controller I keep hearing about. I would also like to put aftermarket coolers on my graphics cards (really, I plan on trying to make this build as quiet as possible) and it looks like a lot of boards have their PCIE slots too close together to put in large coolers. I would also like to have EFI, and it worries me that gigabyte doesn't have it out yet. I would like to think that they will add it in the near future, but I've been left hanging on things like that before.

So anyway, now that I have dumped a crazy amount of specs out and helped to organize even my own thoughts, do you guys have any advice to maybe end this debate once and for all? I think I am willing to sacrifice a little bit for a quieter rig, so I might have to give priority to space for heatsinks on the cpu and graphics cards.


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11856904*
> chrisch haha full load man makes it throttle at 1.5v let alone 1.6v hahaha idles are so nice, but load kills it with air, you need a very good aircooler to take the high temps.


full load at 1.5 - 1.55v is no problem


















i think with better fans is also 1.6v no problem without throttle.

Will test it with a i5-2400 next week


----------



## Sin0822

HOW???? maybe my 2600K just runs REALLY hot!!!!! but you do have a VERY nice cooler. At 1.52v I push 100C at load with IBT, try Intel Burn test!? becuase unlike 50% load among all cores it 100% all of them set 8thread with HT on! ahaha

just get a board with the features and look syou like, as the board has very littel to do with OCing.

Except for that one settings other boards other than Intel are all teh same.

FYI to everyone, thank you Chrisch for the info I have talked to my Gigabyte friends already and idk ifthey got your email, but they are now aware of this, I also told ASUS. Hopefully intel will open up and allow for free ttrade to prosper once again.

Intel is like this though, they limit everything but their own, just like with their SSDs, they set the micrcode to detect wether the CPU was Intel Or AMD, with an AMD system the SSD woudl work slower. AMD sued Intel over this and they opened it up, hopfully no one will have to sue Intel over this, and it will just be a relic parlor trick of the past, hopefully by release everything will be squared away.


----------



## Chrisch

The core usage on the screen is right after the wPrime run, if its run all 8 threads @ 100%









it isn´t that heavy like IBT but its 100% load on CPU


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11857085*
> HOW???? maybe my 2600K just runs REALLY hot!!!!! but you do have a VERY nice cooler. At 1.52v I push 100C at load with IBT, try Intel Burn test!? becuase unlike 50% load among all cores it 100% all of them set 8thread with HT on! ahaha
> 
> just get a board with the features and look syou like, as the board has very littel to do with OCing.
> 
> Except for that one settings other boards other than Intel are all teh same.
> 
> FYI to everyone, thank you Chrisch for the info I have talked to my Gigabyte friends already and idk ifthey got your email, but they are now aware of this, I also told ASUS. Hopefully intel will open up and allow for free ttrade to prosper once again.
> 
> Intel is like this though, they limit everything but their own, just like with their SSDs, they set the micrcode to detect wether the CPU was Intel Or AMD, with an AMD system the SSD woudl work slower. AMD sued Intel over this and they opened it up, hopfully no one will have to sue Intel over this, and it will just be a relic parlor trick of the past, hopefully by release everything will be squared away.


I have to agree that is pretty lame of them if its for real. I guess they had to think of something to make people actually buy their boards


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11857167*
> The core usage on the screen is right after the wPrime run, if its run all 8 threads @ 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it isn´t that heavy like IBT but its 100% load on CPU


I will try Prime, idk why this chip pushes so much heat, my hyper 212+ couldn't handle it so i got this Eclipse II its better tho.


----------



## Chrisch

wprime was with ht enabled (you can see 4C / 8T at cpuz)


----------



## Sin0822

yea I got it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11857085*
> FYI to everyone, thank you Chrisch for the info I have talked to my Gigabyte friends already and idk ifthey got your email, but they are now aware of this, I also told ASUS. Hopefully intel will open up and allow for free ttrade to prosper once again.
> 
> Intel is like this though, they limit everything but their own, just like with their SSDs, they set the micrcode to detect wether the CPU was Intel Or AMD, with an AMD system the SSD woudl work slower. AMD sued Intel over this and they opened it up, hopfully no one will have to sue Intel over this, and it will just be a relic parlor trick of the past, hopefully by release everything will be squared away.


What issue are you talking about? I would read the thread but I think asking you would be faster than reading 47 pages.


----------



## Sin0822

Intel has a special setting to eliviate part of the OC wall problem. They obviously didn't feel like sharing this info with OEMs and their boards OC a bit furthur. But we will see, maybe there is already a work around, i foudn that by increasing CPU PLL voltage just a tiny bit it really helped me use a lower vcore.


----------



## Outcasst

http://www.aria.co.uk/VendorStores/ASUS+P8P67+Deluxe+Intel+P67+(Socket+1155)+DDR3+PCI-Express+Motherboard+?productId=42940

P8P67 Deluxe in stock in the UK.

Along with some others including the UD5 and UD7

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products?search=P67&x=0&y=0&searchCat=23


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11855029*
> Did anyone see this on XS?


Am I seeing this correctly? A SB quad beating AMD's 8-core offering @ 2.6Ghz? Yes, you can over clock Magny Cours with K10Stat.


----------



## Oddworld Abe

What do you guys think the consequences of the lower temperatures of SB will be for water cooling? Will it go extinct?
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/904232-will-water-cooling-become-less-popular.html


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegitReviews*
> Gigabyte Technology will announce its new G1-Killer series motherboards at Consumer Electronics Show (CES) 2011 targeting the enthusiast gamer market. Gigabyte's move is aiming to increase its competitiveness against the company's major competitor Asustek Computer, which already launched its gaming motherboard product line, Republic of Gamers (ROG), in 2006. In addition to Asustek and Gigabyte, ASRock is also set to announce its gaming motherboard product line, the Fatality, with the first product featuring Intel's P67 platform and priced at $309.65.


http://www.legitreviews.com/news/9731/


----------



## CovertCover

Why isn't there an option for Don't care / not upgrading?


----------



## cj3waker

because of the multiplier overclock as opposed to normal bclck does anyone know of filling up all four dimms will hamper stability while overclocking? Im gonna do 8 gigs for SB, but doing 4x2gb is much cheaper than 2x4gb


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7;11855682*
> OCing on SB is like pressing the 'OC Genie' on an MSI motherboard; it's no longer any fun.


As if x58 is more difficult


----------



## kroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11857085*
> HOW???? maybe my 2600K just runs REALLY hot!!!!! but you do have a VERY nice cooler. At 1.52v I push 100C at load with IBT, try Intel Burn test!? becuase unlike 50% load among all cores it 100% all of them set 8thread with HT on! ahaha
> 
> just get a board with the features and look syou like, as the board has very littel to do with OCing.
> 
> Except for that one settings other boards other than Intel are all teh same.
> 
> FYI to everyone, thank you Chrisch for the info I have talked to my *Gigabyte* friends already and idk ifthey got your email, but they are now aware of this, I also told *ASUS*. Hopefully intel will open up and allow for free ttrade to prosper once again.
> 
> Intel is like this though, they limit everything but their own, just like with their SSDs, they set the micrcode to detect wether the CPU was Intel Or AMD, with an AMD system the SSD woudl work slower. AMD sued Intel over this and they opened it up, hopfully no one will have to sue Intel over this, and it will just be a relic parlor trick of the past, hopefully by release everything will be squared away.


Tell it to MSI too please I just bought a MSI board









So all the marketing crap about 24 phases power and stuff is bull****?
A simple intel board is enough? :/


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;11857737*
> Im gonna do 8 gigs for SB, but doing 4x2gb is much cheaper than 2x4gb


Not really.

$109 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314
$100 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277

It's always better to go for less sticks than more considering the same total size of RAM installed. Less parts to fail, usually faster speeds (not too noticable), slots free for future upgradeability, less power used... etc.


----------



## mastical

Can you preorder SB cpu's/mobo's?


----------



## Capwn

I was at Microcenter today (lol, like every day),, My normal dood I talk to in there was like "Yeah we got sandy's and boards in the back, You cant see/hold it tho "

I just


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kroks;11857866*
> Tell it to MSI too please I just bought a MSI board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all the marketing crap about 24 phases power and stuff is bull****?
> A simple intel board is enough? :/


I am not sure about that but I would assume that no matter what if the Intel board is optimized to work better with the Intel CPU then it wont matter if you had a billion power phases you still would be held back because Intel cheated.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11858112*
> I was at Microcenter today (lol, like every day),, My normal dood I talk to in there was like "Yeah we got sandy's and boards in the back, You cant see/hold it tho "
> 
> I just


I was at Microcenter FRY's today Yesterday (lol, like every day),, My normal dood I talk to in there was like "Yeah we got sandy's and boards in the back on display, You cant see/hold it, and buy it. "

so i did.

True story


----------



## Rust1d?

How well will a Hyper 212+ do for cooling? What after market fans should I be looking at? Or should I just get a H70? I forgot how hard picking parts can be...


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11858167*
> I was at Microcenter FRY's today Yesterday (lol, like every day),, My normal dood I talk to in there was like "Yeah we got sandy's and boards in the back on display, You cant see/hold it, and buy it. "
> 
> so i did.
> 
> True story


So frys has sandys for sale now?


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11858186*
> How well will a Hyper 212+ do for cooling? What after market fans should I be looking at? Or should I just get a H70? I forgot how hard picking parts can be...


I actually downgraded from an H50 to a Hyper 212 Plus on my 1366 setup. I saw virtually no temp difference when I used my silent eagles in a push pull.


----------



## catalan

I purchased some high speed yate loons for my 212+ ill see how it does before i consider upgrading for sandy


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11858070*
> Not really.
> 
> $109 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314
> $100 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
> 
> It's always better to go for less sticks than more considering the same total size of RAM installed. Less parts to fail, usually faster speeds (not too noticable), slots free for future upgradeability, less power used... etc.


I got 2x4gb Gskill 1600 last week for $94 from newegg shipped UPS.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11858167*
> I was at Microcenter FRY's today Yesterday (lol, like every day),, My normal dood I talk to in there was like "Yeah we got sandy's and boards in the back on display, You cant see/hold it, and buy it. "
> 
> so i did.
> 
> True story


Did you price the boards? Were they comparable to online prices? Fry's always seems to be about 5-10% more expensive than online (most chain retailers are anyways).


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11858375*
> I purchased some high speed yate loons for my 212+ ill see how it does before i consider upgrading for sandy


Hey man how do you like your 460 Hawks in SLI? I own one considering getting another for SLI, only prob is I got mine off amazon 2 weeks ago for 179 shipped and no tax but now there like $250 lol.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11858186*
> How well will a Hyper 212+ do for cooling? What after market fans should I be looking at? Or should I just get a H70? I forgot how hard picking parts can be...


My Hyper 212+ couldn't handle the CPU at 1.5v with IBT. yea it worked, but it also throttled.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11858395*
> Did you price the boards? Were they comparable to online prices? Fry's always seems to be about 5-10% more expensive than online (most chain retailers are anyways).


My GD55 was $159.99 (+ridiculous CA tax)

The GD65 was $179.99

C45 was $139.99

If you tell me which order the ASUS boards go in i can tell you prices.

( i cannot understand ASUS' naming sceeme, but i remember some of the prices)


----------



## kroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11858557*
> My GD55 was $159.99 (+ridiculous CA tax)
> 
> The GD65 was $179.99
> 
> C45 was $139.99
> 
> *If you tell me which order the ASUS boards go in i can tell you prices.*
> 
> ( i cannot understand ASUS' naming sceeme, but i remember some of the prices)


* Maximus IV Extreme
* P8P67 DELUXE
* P8P67 EVO
* P8P67 PRO
* P8P67
* P8P67 LE
* P8P67-M
* P8P67-M PRO


----------



## reflex99

ok, i can't remember the names, but they were all ATX, and none of them were ROG (rules out the "-M", and MIVE)

Something like

$190
$209.99
$240(?)
$260

That is all i really remember


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11858614*
> ok, i can't remember the names, but they were all ATX, and none of them were ROG (rules out the "-M", and MIVE)
> 
> Something like
> 
> $190
> $209.99
> $240(?)
> $260
> 
> That is all i really remember


Yeesh Asus is pricey. But you get what you pay for with them, that is for sure. Still rocking my 5 year old Asus P5N32 SLI-Deluxe









I'm looking to spend no more than $450 for a 2500k + mobo. I think that is doable.


----------



## Sin0822

yes very doable.

The maximum 4 extreme is ROG.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11858415*
> Hey man how do you like your 460 Hawks in SLI? I own one considering getting another for SLI, only prob is I got mine off amazon 2 weeks ago for 179 shipped and no tax but now there like $250 lol.


Eats w/e i throw at it w/ the cards at stock. I picked one up from newegg for $160 shipped ar and one from another forums classifieds for $140 shipped. Theres a lot of benches that show its performance online. Runs cool but i have an open air case lol


----------



## Blostorm

Sin check your PMs


----------



## aleiro

Anyone know any info on the Z68 chipset and the difference vs P67. Any thoughts on whether the Z68 will unlock the base clock?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11859033*
> Anyone know any info on the Z68 chipset and the difference vs P67. Any thoughts on whether the Z68 will unlock the base clock?


Frankly, I think the Z68 is a myth.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11859156*
> We haven't heard anything about Z68 (other than that one rumor). At this point, it is unlikely that it will exist


this.


----------



## lumaform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11857057*
> full load at 1.5 - 1.55v is no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think with better fans is also 1.6v no problem without throttle.
> 
> Will test it with a i5-2400 next week


I'd love to see a Cinebench result.


----------



## Breakbeat

Chrisch,

Whats your thoughts on that Intel Motherboard you are using. I have always heard intel boards werent as good as say ASUS. Any thoughts on this?

-BB


----------



## joemaniaci

I want to get this now just to see how far my silver arrow can take it. Still can't decide between this and a i7-950 though, more than likely I will go SB though.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11858070*
> Not really.
> 
> $109 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314
> $100 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
> 
> It's always better to go for less sticks than more considering the same total size of RAM installed. Less parts to fail, usually faster speeds (not too noticable), slots free for future upgradeability, less power used... etc.


maybe not too much difference when looking at 1600 but when you are at 2000 then yes, there is a difference...e.g.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231412
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231373
$240 vs $320


----------



## reflex99

'tis my thread now


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11859720*
> 'tis my thread now


:O! Yay for title updates!


----------



## ____

Yes! I was worried that SB would never be released. Now that the official count down is resumed, I can rest assured.

(Post 1920







My screen resolution)


----------



## reflex99

that is true. Intel was going to announce a delay if we didn't keep it going.


----------



## dougri

In that case... please change the title to '0 days till...' and give intel a call


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11859940*
> In that case... please change the title to '0 days till...' and give intel a call


Doesn't work that way.

It's like those calender's with the chocolates in them. If you eat them all, Christmas doesn't come any faster.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11859952*
> Doesn't work that way.
> 
> It's like those calender's with the chocolates in them. If you eat them all, Christmas doesn't come any faster.


aw crap. now you tell me.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11859952*
> Doesn't work that way.
> 
> It's like those calender's with the chocolates in them. If you eat them all, Christmas doesn't come any faster.


congrats on the thread ownership, kind sir.


----------



## Armastitium

I read that the P67 Sabertooth "vest" works best with a fan of some sort blowing down on it, probably from the CPU cooler. Are there any good replacements for the stock cooler thats capable of blowing air downwards? Or just stay away from the Sabertooth?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11859720*
> 'tis my thread now


congrats!!
















NOW People find me that sabertooth board rawr~


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11860205*
> congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW People find me that sabertooth board rawr~


most likely will be released the same day as the chip itself..


----------



## jinxjx

"I read that the P67 Sabertooth "vest" works best with a fan of some sort blowing down on it, probably from the CPU cooler. Are there any good replacements for the stock cooler thats capable of blowing air downwards? Or just stay away from the Sabertooth"?................
]

UR, KIDDING...Come on , Give me a break!!!..lol..lol...lol


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armastitium;11860153*
> I read that the P67 Sabertooth "vest" works best with a fan of some sort blowing down on it, probably from the CPU cooler. Are there any good replacements for the stock cooler thats capable of blowing air downwards? Or just stay away from the Sabertooth?


Well I know this one Noctua NH-C14
But I think it doesn't work that way


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinxjx;11860621*
> "I read that the P67 Sabertooth "vest" works best with a fan of some sort blowing down on it, probably from the CPU cooler. Are there any good replacements for the stock cooler thats capable of blowing air downwards? Or just stay away from the Sabertooth"?................
> ]
> 
> UR, KIDDING...Come on , Give me a break!!!..lol..lol...lol


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2010/11/16/asus-lga1155-motherboard-preview/2

"Possibly the oddest inclusion on any motherboard we've seen is the TUF Tactical Vest of the Sabertooth P67. This is a plastic shroud that covers almost the entire board and aims to provide better cooling for the board's components and a degree of isolation from the components plugged into it. *It works best with a CPU cooler that blows down onto the board*, and Asus claims that the airflow underneath the Tactical Vest shouldn't be hindered by the airflow of any case fans installed. *We're sceptical as to how useful the Tactical Vest will be, and not only because most blow-down coolers are a bit rubbish compared to tower coolers.*"

It was also mentioned in a Overclock3D review on YouTube.


----------



## Firanford

Would a Gskill ECO DDR3RAM 2x 2GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill ECO CL7 1,35v work well with a sandy bridge system?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armastitium*


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mot...oard-preview/2

"Possibly the oddest inclusion on any motherboard weâ€™ve seen is the TUF Tactical Vest of the Sabertooth P67. This is a plastic shroud that covers almost the entire board and aims to provide better cooling for the boardâ€™s components and a degree of isolation from the components plugged into it. *It works best with a CPU cooler that blows down onto the board*, and Asus claims that the airflow underneath the Tactical Vest shouldnâ€™t be hindered by the airflow of any case fans installed. *Weâ€™re sceptical as to how useful the Tactical Vest will be, and not only because most blow-down coolers are a bit rubbish compared to tower coolers.*"

It was also mentioned in a Overclock3D review on YouTube.


according to hardwarecanucks it do a 10 degree difference.
the board has temp sensors all over.
one reason I get it.

Cant understand why people is interested in it, I mean there is a ton of more boards out there why should people be interested in a army class tested marketing PR board with no obvious benefit and a hard clean board with no special extra thing at all?

Its a boring board, it isnt for people who want to OC the sandy babe.
Its for people who likes guns and babes.
it isnt for the average Joe user here, its a boring board.

Semper fi, do or die.
its for the people with hair on the balls, the cujonos, the peppar, and the spray and teargas is my name.


----------



## ninox999

to me intel has done something stupid cause they just will charge u a shtload more of money for a little more speed


----------



## koven

that 4.7ghz vantage run in OP is a bit disappointing cpu score


----------



## ninox999

all i want is a pc that can play black ops like never played before, not some stupid pointless upgrade that cost hundreds more for a small amount of more speed


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


according to hardwarecanucks it do a 10 degree difference.
the board has temp sensors all over.
one reason I get it.

Cant understand why people is interested in it, I mean there is a ton of more boards out there why should people be interested in a army class tested marketing PR board with no obvious benefit and a hard clean board with no special extra thing at all?

Its a boring board, it isnt for people who want to OC the sandy babe.
Its for people who likes guns and babes.
it isnt for the average Joe user here, its a boring board.

Semper fi, do or die.
its for the people with hair on the balls, the cujonos, the peppar, and the spray and teargas is my name.










How old are you? Just curious...

Also, what exactly did Jean Luc do? Or even roughly....


----------



## kcuestag

Is it worth the extra cash for the Maximus IV Extreme?

I mean it's 314â‚¬, I could afford it.. but... Is it worth it?

Considering the main thing I plan to do with an i7 2600k will be OC'ing it to +4.7Ghz and just game...

Should I just stick with the Asus P8P67 EVO? Or is the Asus Maximus IV Extreme worth?


----------



## purpleannex

Doesn't sound like it if you can only max SB with an Intel board.


----------



## eduardmc

i was ready to buy the maximus IV or UD7 but after reading how Nf200 chip cause latency on the motherboard i'm thinking that it might not be worth the money. What do you guys think, i really wanted 16x dual pciE because of my gtx580 SLi and future videocards since i'm upgrading cpu and mobo to last maybe 2-3 year.


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


that 4.7ghz vantage run in OP is a bit disappointing cpu score


why? this is w/o PhysX and a CPU w/o SMT.

does this look better for you?










Btw i donÂ´t know who exactly ask which setting it is that helps to overclock higher, but it is "Internal PLL Voltage Override".










Intel is the only who has this setting in bios.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


How old are you? Just curious...

Also, what exactly did Jean Luc do? Or even roughly....


47.
and 9 days.
Not a kid, not an adult, and if you want to define me and categorize me in some prejudice, please dont.
People got to much of that.


----------



## eduardmc

i just read afew nf200 motherboard reviews. From my understanding people who use this chip (which is included in 1155 high mobo) will have no benefits from it, only to be able to 3 SLI but will also create latency aswell has running your temp SUPER HOT. After reading all over the net i believe that i will go with a UD4 since it has everything i need, o maybe asus deluxe or pro


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


i just read afew nf200 motherboard reviews. From my understanding people who use this chip (which is included in 1155 high mobo) will have no benefits from it, only to be able to 3 SLI but will also create latency aswell has running your temp SUPER HOT. After reading all over the net i believe that i will go with a UD4 since it has everything i need, o maybe asus deluxe or pro


nf200 let you run several cards but not that many needs it.
latency dont do much as the more cards makes up for it.
People running more cards are either benchguys wanting worldrecords or entusiast with 3 screens or more and run sim games.

Havent found 2 cards offer me any limits in my gaming needs yet.


----------



## Sin0822

dude your scores are terrible i score at leasst double that cpu score. FYI that benchmark has everything to do with your GPUs, my score was much lower before I got two GTX 570s, now CPU score went up hahaha.


----------



## Chrisch

@ Sin0822

haha that is called "PhysX" and this sucks in benchmarks because it isnÂ´t for comparing...

if you bench for hwbot or for comparing you must disable PhysX in the nvidia control panel









edit: i5-2500K @ 4GHz / GTX570 @ stock - PhysX enabled










i5-2500K @ 4GHz / GTX570 @ stock - PhysX disabled


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I heard something about Sandy Bridge having 8x256 bit chunks floating around and Bulldozer having 16x128 bit chunks floating around. From the looks of that they're equal but for some reason I feel like Bulldozer is going to win.


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


I heard something about Sandy Bridge having 8x256 bit chunks floating around and Bulldozer having 16x128 bit chunks floating around. From the looks of that they're equal but for some reason I feel like Bulldozer is going to win.


1155 is gimped

1356 is wheres its at

the Z68 chipset allows QPI ocing none of this K series crap just to oc









bulldozer i'm looking very forward too.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


1155 is gimped

1356 is wheres its at

the Z68 chipset allows QPI ocing none of this K series crap just to oc









bulldozer i'm looking very forward too.


I thought SB used DMI.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


i was ready to buy the maximus IV or UD7 but after reading how Nf200 chip cause latency on the motherboard i'm thinking that it might not be worth the money. What do you guys think, i really wanted 16x dual pciE because of my gtx580 SLi and future videocards since i'm upgrading cpu and mobo to last maybe 2-3 year.


I honestly would go with the P8P67 EVO or the UD4.

Why is the UD4 cheaper? Isn't it better?

Which one should I go for? And why doesnt the UD4 have a southbridge heatsink like the EVO? :/


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11861851*
> 47.
> and 9 days.
> Not a kid, not an adult, and if you want to define me and categorize me in some prejudice, please dont.
> People got to much of that.


Its not prejudice if you write like a 10 yr old, you've given us a written statement. Anyway, like i said, just curious, doesn't matter if you're 10 or 47, you can't define mentality by age.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11862113*
> I honestly would go with the P8P67 EVO or the UD4.
> 
> Why is the UD4 cheaper? Isn't it better?
> 
> Which one should I go for? And why doesnt the UD4 have a southbridge heatsink like the EVO? :/


ASUS seems to be overcharging atm, that's why ud4 is cheaper. Different companies = different pricing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11862154*
> ASUS seems to be overcharging atm, that's why ud4 is cheaper. Different companies = different pricing.


Are they both as good on OC?


----------



## catalan

according to sin ud4 is better as the asus boards make you enable c1e and another option i forget which. i believe it's a bug within the uefi bios which is why gigabyte hasnt incorporated it onto their boards yet. chris says intel boards atm have a bios feature which allows better OC, but i dont think he stated what the bios feature is. this is exclusive to intel atm, but apparently gigabyte and asus have been informed.

*edit*

forgot to mention sin says to just buy the board w/ the features you like since board doesnt affect the chips OC. im too lazy to scan this thread again for exact post so sin plz correct me if im wrong.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11862243*
> according to sin ud4 is better as the asus boards make you enable c1e and another option i forget which. i believe it's a bug within the uefi bios which is why gigabyte hasnt incorporated it onto their boards yet.


Has there been any good OC on the Asus P8P67 EVO's published yet?

I was going to buy the EVO, but I haven't seen any review from anyone here yet, what OC did it reach on the 2600k?


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11862243*
> according to sin ud4 is better as the asus boards make you enable c1e and another option i forget which. i believe it's a bug within the uefi bios which is why gigabyte hasnt incorporated it onto their boards yet.


which bug? i had the Gigabyte UD4 and ASUS EVO and also the Deluxe and my opinion is that the ASUS boards are better.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11862253*
> which bug? i had the Gigabyte UD4 and ASUS EVO and also the Deluxe and my opinion is that the ASUS boards are better.


So are you telling me the EVO is as good as the UD4 for OC'ing on the 2600k?

I really like the EVO's design







So I may go for that one if you tell me it's a good choice


----------



## PanicProne

Almost every decent mobo will be sure to take these CPUs sky high, since the OCing is almost all up to the CPU.

Since you won't be increasing internal clocks, you won't be stressing the motherboard. Of course a good quality mobo is still recommended, especially one with 8-phase power or more, since it's reportedly better for stable OCs on quads. But apart from that, every board should be able to OC these babies like a breeze.

Don't forget that you will still be able to raise the base clock, but only like 5 or 6 mhz.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11862312*
> Almost every decent mobo will be sure to take these CPUs sky high, since the OCing is almost all up to the CPU.
> 
> Since you won't be increasing internal clocks, you won't be stressing the motherboard. Of course a good quality mobo is still recommended, especially one with 8-phase power or more, since it's reportedly better for stable OCs on quads. But apart from that, every board should be able to OC these babies like a breeze.
> 
> Don't forget that you will still be able to raise the base clock, but only like 5 or 6 mhz.


Ah ok.

Any specific reason as of why you're choosing the Deluxe instead of the EVO?


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11846177*
> well ASUS deluxe boards ussually have extras like more sata ports or connectivity, maybe more power phases. I have never seen extra BIOS setting in deluxe boards over normal, and i have owned ASUS boards for 7 years and always bought normal and deluxe as well as premium and other versions like se. From what I have seen with ASUS boards for P67 is that they are ok, but they didn't so it like they used to. They haven't gotten intel certification for their power system, and *their BIOS requires wierd options like C1E and EIST have to be enabled*, and they want you to use turbo overclocking. The M4E is better than the deluxe boards I think, but i still don't like uefi BIOS. What ASUS did with their nf200 is very risky, as its no good for dual SLI, it is good for a single card but latency is increased so much more than ussual.


this is what i was talking about.


----------



## Rust1d?

What does the UD5 have over the UD4?


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Ah ok.

Any specific reason as of why you're choosing the Deluxe instead of the EVO?


I just chose the Deluxe as a model to put something on my sig rig.

Is the EVO better? I haven't been very up-to-date lately, are there any reviews of the EVO around?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


I just chose the Deluxe as a model to put something on my sig rig.

Is the EVO better? I haven't been very up-to-date lately, are there any reviews of the EVO around?


Honestly, I'm in the same boat as you, I have no idea which to choose.

As far as I investigated on this forum and other online retailers, the only difference I see on the Deluxe over the EVO is that the Deluxe board has more USB/Sata ports...

But nothing else I see that justify paying 30â‚¬ more for it, I think I will choose the EVO.


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


this is what i was talking about.


that isnÂ´t other on the gigbayte...

Sandy Bridge CPU can only be overclocked via Turbo Mode.. There is no other way.... Some Manufactures let you change the multiplier and disable the features but it is the same...

if you want to overlock it is only possible via turbo and for the turbo you must have enable CStates.


----------



## PanicProne

But what Sin was saying about ASUS boards requiring C1E ans Speestep to be enabled, is that true?

That will be bad for overclocking... I want to turn Turbo and Power saving features off, so I can OC the crap out of that CPU.

A little thread jacking, but what should be the max safe 24/7 Vcore for these CPUs on air cooling?


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrisch*


that isnÂ´t other on the gigbayte...

Sandy Bridge CPU can only be overclocked via Turbo Mode.. There is no other way.... Some Manufactures let you change the multiplier and disable the features but it is the same...

if you want to overlock it is only possible via turbo and for the turbo you must have enable CStates.


Explain.

I thought you could increase the multiplier??


----------



## TehStranger?

screw intel im sticking with my current rig,it will last me for around 2-3 years,all these sockets that are coming out are just new ways for them to get more money,they most likley had this technology 2 years ago and chose to make other ones to earn alot more $$$ along the way


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Its not prejudice if you write like a 10 yr old, you've given us a written statement. Anyway, like i said, just curious, doesn't matter if you're 10 or 47, you can't define mentality by age.


No you full with it, stating as you did "*us*" talking for everyone on this forum or just the world?
Using such langauge suggest your prejudiced, with a heavy insertion of generalization to think your speaking for people and their opinion when your not and cant do it.
Asking the question , shows that in your display of behaviour and your lack of humor has to be english likely low suburban area.
I find it when people ask about stuff well sided from the topic, they take it personally, and likely will display a heavy prejudice, and noted, you did.
Have fun









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


A little thread jacking, but what should be the max safe 24/7 Vcore for these CPUs on air cooling?


I believe Intel states max 1.45vcore.
due to 32nm which also the 6core has, that is suggested.
depending a little on cooling, but I wouldnt likely go above 1.4 for 24/7 use.
That should get you up to 5ghz depending on chip and motherboard.

It be all better and clear when all the NDA is lifted, 6jan?


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


But what Sin was saying about ASUS boards requiring C1E ans Speestep to be enabled, is that true?

That will be bad for overclocking... I want to turn Turbo and Power saving features off, so I can OC the crap out of that CPU.

A little thread jacking, but what should be the max safe 24/7 Vcore for these CPUs on air cooling?


If you disable SpeedStep you disable the Turbo. And if the Turbo is disabled you canÂ´t OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


Explain.

I thought you could increase the multiplier??


yeah, the Turbo Multiplier. That is how you can overclock the "K" CPUs (also on LGA1156)


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrisch*


If you disable SpeedStep you disable the Turbo. And if the Turbo is disabled you canÂ´t OC.

yeah, the Turbo Multiplier. That is how you can overclock the "K" CPUs (also on LGA1156)










that clears up a lot thanks, idk why sin would mention that if you need those enabled to oc the cpu.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


No you full with it, stating as you did "*us*" talking for everyone on this forum or just the world?
Using such langauge suggest your prejudiced, with a heavy insertion of generalization to think your speaking for people and their opinion when your not and cant do it.
Asking the question , shows that in your display of behaviour and your lack of humor has to be english likely low suburban area.
I find it when people ask about stuff well sided from the topic, they take it personally, and likely will display a heavy prejudice, and noted, you did.
Have fun









I believe Intel states max 1.45vcore.
due to 32nm which also the 6core has, that is suggested.
depending a little on cooling, but I wouldnt likely go above 1.4 for 24/7 use.
That should get you up to 5ghz depending on chip and motherboard.

It be all better and clear when all the NDA is lifted, 6jan?


Thanks man









Yeah, I know it will all be much clearer when the NDA expires, but in my opinion, it's a little too close to launch date. People need to make decisions, and so far we're all in the dark as to what we should get :/

And is that true what Chrisch said? What is Turbo Overclocking? I was convinced you could turn all that stuff off and OC by raising the multi.


----------



## Terra

Seen that maximus 4 extreme or ud7 isnt worth buying if you use only one graphic card. Still dont know if i will add one in the future. Now i am even more "undecided".

Now i am looking up to UD5, but apparently board supports only 1.5V ram sets....(their main site) and i got *Corsair XMS3 4GB 1600Mhz cl8 KIT i5 - 1.65V* *Model: CMX4GX3M2A1600C8*. Anyone can confirm that these ram sets will run on *UD5*?

Ok ok.. now i looked up vendors and the closest ones i found are *CMD4GX3M2B1600C8*. And why does under speciffication say: *4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory* and these dominators are 1.65V.. will they be downgraded by voltage and clocks to meet the requirements?

On the asus side the second best in the line at the moment is *P8P67 DELUXE*. (dont know when or if they will release maximus formula and gene...)

*Deluxe* supports my ram set. if i buy deluxe, will i be able to push i7 2600k as high as on *maximus 4 extreme* or *ud7*? Because if i buy *deluxe* i would be able to buy 4gb more ram and still save euros







(cinema 4D, after effects, sony vegas, 3Ds Max are greedy programs)

Please advise.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrisch*


If you disable SpeedStep you disable the Turbo. And if the Turbo is disabled you canÂ´t OC.

yeah, the Turbo Multiplier. That is how you can overclock the "K" CPUs (also on LGA1156)











But how does that work? I'm getting confused, moving away from LGA 775 is now making me feel out of my comfort zone









Let's say that I want to run my CPU @ 4.6ghz. Would that clock speed be fixed, as in, running @ 4.6ghz alll the time, or only under certain circumstances?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


But how does that work? I'm getting confused, moving away from LGA 775 is now making me feel out of my comfort zone









Let's say that I want to run my CPU @ 4.6ghz. Would that clock speed be fixed, as in, running @ 4.6ghz alll the time, or only under certain circumstances?


I want to know this, too. Doesn't speedstep produce unstable overclocks?


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


I want to know this, too. Doesn't speedstep produce unstable overclocks?


I'm getting somewhat discouraged as well, mate... I never liked having power saving options on, and I don't like this "Turbo Overclocking".

I want to set my CPU @ a certain multi and run it at that speed all the time. Are you sure we can't do that?


----------



## Outcasst

I mean, if they have improved the speedstep technology and it works well, I'm not too bothered about it. But I'm just worried about how it will affect my max overclock stability with the voltage changing so often.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, I honestly wouldn't mind having my CPU on lowest Ghz possible while on iddle, I mean, that would save me some money on electricity bills









As long as it doesn't affect my OC cappability, I will be fine!

Right when I get the i7 2600k, I will push it as far as it can go


----------



## joemaniaci

Same here, chrisch is making it sound like everything has been a lie and you can only OC with an intel board.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


I mean, if they have improved the speedstep technology and it works well, I'm not too bothered about it. But I'm just worried about how it will affect my max overclock stability with the voltage changing so often.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, I honestly wouldn't mind having my CPU on lowest Ghz possible while on iddle, I mean, that would save me some money on electricity bills









As long as it doesn't affect my OC cappability, I will be fine!

Right when I get the i7 2600k, I will push it as far as it can go










I agree with both of you, but what is confusing me is the definition of Turbo Overclocking.

I don't even know for sure what turbo does. Doesn't it kick in only if 1 or 2 cores are being used? I want all my 4 cores running at the same speed.


----------



## TFL Replica

If you can only change the turbo multiplier then it's useless.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


I agree with both of you, but what is confusing me is the definition of Turbo Overclocking.

I don't even know for sure what turbo does. Doesn't it kick in only if 1 or 2 cores are being used? I want all my 4 cores running at the same speed.


Honestly, don't know, let's wait for Chris to clear it for us!


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


If you can only change the turbo multiplier then it's useless.


Pretty much this.

If this turns out to be true, I might have to go with LGA 1366 :/


----------



## joemaniaci

Well turbo can kick in for one or four cores. I saw a picture somewhere and it seemed like with four cores it would increase the speed by 100 mhz, with three it was like 150 mhz, two turbo cores was 500 mhz and if one core was turbo'ed, it would be increased by 800 mhz. I completely made this numbers up but the preview I read pretty much made it sound like this was how turbo worked.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


Pretty much this.

If this turns out to be true, I might have to go with LGA 1366 :/



If this turns out to be true, I will be stupid for selling my 1055T and I'm going to feel like an idiot


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Well turbo can kick in for one or four cores. I saw a picture somewhere and it seemed like with four cores it would increase the speed by 100 mhz, with three it was like 150 mhz, two turbo cores was 500 mhz and 1 core was 800 mhz. I completely made this numbers up but the preview I read pretty much made it sound like this was how turbo worked.


Yeah it already worked based on power consumption for the previous generation. With sandy bridge they tweaked it further by allowing it to go over the max power consumption line for a limited amount of time thus the more aggressive (and rather misleading) turbo clocks.


----------



## kev.nam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


If you can only change the turbo multiplier then it's useless.


Why??? The benchmarks clearly show that the overclocks are effective and DO give you significant boosts in performance.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev.nam*


Why??? The benchmarks clearly show that the overclocks are effective and DO give you significant boosts in performance.


At this point I won't trust anything till CES.


----------



## PanicProne

What is making me confused is the way we are supposed to reach our final clock speed.

Let's say we were aiming for 4.8ghz, would that speed only be available when the CPU is under full load? Is that even how it works?


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev.nam*


Why??? The benchmarks clearly show that the overclocks are effective and DO give you significant boosts in performance.


This^


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


What is making me confused is the way we are supposed to reach our final clock speed.

Let's say we were aiming for 4.8ghz, would that speed only be available when the CPU is under full load? Is that even how it works?


AFAIK, you would set the multi to 48 100 X 48 = 4.8Ghz... I believe it would be set there from that point. You likely will turn off the turbo like you can on the 1366 platform now.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;11862850*
> AFAIK, you would set the multi to 48 100 X 48 = 4.8Ghz... I believe it would be set there from that point. You likely will turn off the turbo like you can on the 1366 platform now.


This is what I want.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Looks like things are getting spicy with 1155, this is my next upgrade path so i hope everything works out in our favor (OC'rs) and you can just set the baby a go!!







i really think i am going to wait until reviewers get a hold of theses and test them themselves before i pass judgment on 1155 being good or bad.


----------



## Blostorm

My head hurts. People are trollin' over here with fake informations.
You can up the ratio multiplier, not only the turbo


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11862927*
> My head hurts. People are trollin' over here with fake informations.
> You can up the ratio multiplier, not only the turbo


I dont think anyones trollin, i just think theres confusion.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11862495*
> If you disable SpeedStep you disable the Turbo. And if the Turbo is disabled you can´t OC.
> 
> yeah, the Turbo Multiplier. That is how you can overclock the "K" CPUs (also on LGA1156)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;11862850*
> AFAIK, you would set the multi to 48 100 X 48 = 4.8Ghz... I believe it would be set there from that point. You likely will turn off the turbo like you can on the 1366 platform now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11862927*
> My head hurts. People are trollin' over here with fake informations.
> You can up the ratio multiplier, not only the turbo


But as you can see, chrisch makes it sound like you can only do that with an intel board.

All I can say is it seems that overclocking an AMD board seems so much easier than intel.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;11862986*
> But as you can see, chrisch makes it sound like you can only do that with an intel board.
> 
> All I can say is it seems that overclocking an AMD board seems so much easier than intel.


I guess we're on the safe side with that one. On xtremesystems, there's a guy who reached 5ghz on a Biostar P67 board.

So, if in fact we can increase the ratio multiplier and not just the Turbo multiplier, it can be done on every mobo, I believe.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11863030*
> I guess we're on the safe side with that one. On xtremesystems, there's a guy who reached 5ghz on a Biostar P67 board.
> 
> So, if in fact we can increase the ratio multiplier and not just the Turbo multiplier, it can be done on every mobo, I believe.


Exactly what I'm saying. we saw a lot of overclocks going on random boards. Stop saying weird stuff people.


----------



## Ghostleader

For you who wonder about OC SB, take look at this, Sandy bridge OC Guide

Probably done with a M4E


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;11862986*
> But as you can see, chrisch makes it sound like you can only do that with an intel board.
> 
> All I can say is it seems that overclocking an AMD board seems so much easier than intel.


You can overclock every P67 Mainboard, not only Intel...

i have Boards from ASUS, Biostar, Gigabyte, Intel and MSI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11863030*
> I guess we're on the safe side with that one. On xtremesystems, there's a guy who reached 5ghz on a Biostar P67 board.
> 
> So, if in fact we can increase the ratio multiplier and not just the Turbo multiplier, it can be done on every mobo, I believe.


no, you can´t. here i have a photo of the bios settings..

as you can see there is a "maximum non-Turbo Ratio" and a "Turbo Ratio".

The "maximum non-turbo ratio" is 33 on 2500K and 34 on 2600K










Overclock the Turbo is the same as the normal multiplier, if the CPU is under load it runs with Turbo Multiplier and idle with x16 (1.6GHz).


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11863163*
> You can overclock every P67 Mainboard, not only Intel...
> 
> i have Boards from ASUS, Biostar, Gigabyte, Intel and MSI.
> 
> no, you can´t. here i have a photo of the bios settings..
> 
> as you can see there is a "maximum non-Turbo Ratio" and a "Turbo Ratio".
> 
> The "maximum non-turbo ratio" is 33 on 2500K and 34 on 2600K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock the Turbo is the same as the normal multiplier, if the CPU is under load it runs with Turbo Multiplier and idle with x16 (1.6GHz).


So it basically doesn't matter what motherboard we choose as long as it's got enough phases?

IE: Any board with 8 or More phases is most likely going to hit 5.0+?

Now, i'm confused, can you please explain?

As i got it, when idling -not turbo- the cpu will run @ 33x multi, and when under load and turbo kicks in it will go up to 47x multi? IE 100 x 47: 4700 MHz??

So in fact, we can't overclock the base multi, just the turbo multi.


----------



## OC Maximus

Reached 2000 posts. w00t!

OCM


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


For you who wonder about OC SB, take look at this, Sandy bridge OC Guide

Probably done with a M4E


So it really is Turbo overclocking.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


So it really is Turbo overclocking.


Does it matter whatÂ´s called?


----------



## Chrisch

and what is the problem with this?


----------



## ilam3d

No problem. I've just never had a CPU with turbo.

It's going to be a new experience







.


----------



## dougri

The worry was that turbo overclocking would limit the max clock to one core (or two)... the bios settings clearly allow for specifying the max clock for 1, 2, 3 or 4 cores. so no more worries.


----------



## PanicProne

If the final target clock speed only kicks in when the CPU is under load, how are people going to validate OS-bootable max OCs?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


If the final target clock speed only kicks in when the CPU is under load, how are people going to validate OS-bootable max OCs?


I guess they can do it while running SuperPi or something?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanicProne*


If the final target clock speed only kicks in when the CPU is under load, how are people going to validate OS-bootable max OCs?


So CPUz validations will have to be done with CPU at full load?

OCM


----------



## Chrisch

not full load...

SuperPi is enough


----------



## OC Maximus

Now I have a headache, lol.

OCM


----------



## Sin0822

I already talked abotu that OCing guyide, its a hoax that is NOT how you OC sandybridge. I repeat that IS NOT HOW YOU OC SANDYBRIDGE. I have never used "turbo" OCing, that thing is a marketing stunt by ASUS, its not even informative.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

If this turns out to really be true that is really going to suck because most applications don't even put the CPU to 100% load. The only things that really do that are like Prime, SuperPI, and other various benchmarks/stability testers.

So that means when I'm playing my game and only 80% of my CPU is used, then I will only get 80% of my OC...


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


I already talked abotu that OCing guyide, its a hoax that is NOT how you OC sandybridge. I repeat that IS NOT HOW YOU OC SANDYBRIDGE. I have never used "turbo" OCing, that thing is a marketing stunt by ASUS, its not even informative.


Ok... this is turning to a pointless run between information and misinformation. I honestly don't know what to believe anymore.

Sin, I know you have a SB CPU and mobo, so please tell us: How is it done?

Do you really have to keep power saving features, and turbo enabled?

Can you simply raise the multiplier?


----------



## Bastyn99

Chrisch and Sin0822 you keep saying the complete opposite of each other, whats up with that ?


----------



## Outcasst

If Chrisch is apart of that AwardFabrik, then I hope he is right.

Otherwise what's he doing there? xD


----------



## kcuestag

I'm confused now... wth.


----------



## PanicProne

This is crap.

Both people who claim to own SB cpus keep posting opposite information about how they OC.

Someone is lying, and I don't really understand what's the point of that.


----------



## Bastyn99

not necessarily lying. Might just be a misunderstanding somewhere. I dont see why anyone would have a reason to lie about how they OC their CPU, unless one of them is a very extreme AMD fanboi, but I highly doubt that.


----------



## ilam3d

Could it be that, some boards can OC without messing with the turbo. And some require turbo OCing? Some sort of special BIOS setting or whatever...?

Chrisch did mention that there is a "cool" setting in the intel boards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


If this turns out to really be true that is really going to suck because most applications don't even put the CPU to 100% load. The only things that really do that are like Prime, SuperPI, and other various benchmarks/stability testers.

So that means when I'm playing my game and only 80% of my CPU is used, then I will only get 80% of my OC...


No it doesn't mean that. The CPU will keep clocking up until the CPU stops being the bottleneck, or the OC is maxed out.


----------



## Blostorm

I'm more than likely gonna trust sin than that guy with a couple posts.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;11863436*
> Chrisch and Sin0822 you keep saying the complete opposite of each other, whats up with that ?


^^This^^

OCM


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11863521*
> Could it be that, some boards can OC without messing with the turbo. And some require turbo OCing? Some sort of special BIOS setting or whatever...?
> 
> Chrisch did mention that there is a "cool" setting in the intel boards.


He already showed a picture of that BIOS setting he was talking about. Internal PLL Voltage Override is the setting he was talking about, and I dont think that has anything to do with Turbo OCing or not.


----------



## tehlolzor

i have no cpu yet but i assume that the turbo feature will be controllable just like 1156/1366.

Previously, motherboards were able to force a constant turbo frequency. That's why the i7 920s were able to run the 21x multi even at idle. So don't worry, it will be the same way with sandy bridge.


----------



## ilam3d

As i mentioned before. How about if there are 2 ways to overclock.

1- Getting rid of turbo and just moving the main multi up. Which would guarantee the CPU to always run at 5000 MHz, for example

2- Using turbo OC. Which will keep the CPU at it's stock speed at idle, and will jump between the turbo multis depending on the load. (this sounds more energy efficient)

Of course, both of my interpretations might be wrong, biased, or flawed.

We're just trying to figure things out in here.


----------



## MaKe OuT

one thing we know for sure is that all our questions will be answered in the next week. We can then make informed decisions on the equipment we choose to buy. This is all pretty pointless right now. I am dissapointed that chris and sin appear to not be in agreement on how the OC works...maybe they will clear it up for us in the next few hours.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11863608*
> As i mentioned before. How about if there are 2 ways to overclock.
> 
> 1- Getting rid of turbo and just moving the main multi up. Which would guarantee the CPU to always run at 5000 MHz, for example
> 
> 2- Using turbo OC. Which will keep the CPU at it's stock speed at idle, and will jump between the turbo multis depending on the load. (this sounds more energy efficient)
> 
> Of course, both of my interpretations might be wrong, biased, or flawed.
> 
> We're just trying to figure things out in here.


This would be the ideal scenario.


----------



## catalyst52

Guys I just got s 2600k and a ud5 can anyone confirm the noctua NH d14 is compatible there seems to be too many things around the socket

Lol solved ... don't mind me its my first build posted on first try hurray


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT;11863671*
> *one thing we know for sure is that all our questions will be answered in the next week. We can then make informed decisions on the equipment we choose to buy.* This is all pretty pointless right now...


^ This


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalyst52;11863704*
> Guys I just got s 2600k and a ud5 can anyone confirm the noctua NH d14 is compatible there seems to be too many things around the socket


Yes, Noctua NH-D14 is compatible as long as you have the socket 1156 mounting-kit


----------



## PanicProne

Where is everyone getting SB CPUs? :/


----------



## tehlolzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11863743*
> Where is everyone getting SB CPUs? :/


a friend of a friend of a friend of some guy on the internet


----------



## dev1ance

Well, how I OCed my CPU...EIST needs to be enabled. C1/C3/C6 must be disabled to prevent throttling to lower speeds. I enter the Turbo screen and raise the multi of the "Turbo" multiplier to 42. Hence 100*42 and my computer runs 4.2GHz all the time...if I enable any of the C options, my CPU throttles down. I've tried editing the CPU ratio/multiplier to something else but it seems it's limited to 34 (like what Chris said) so I have to enter the Turbo screen on my P8P67 Pro. So yes, you can run at X frequency ALL the time and don't need to be running a 100% load in order to get a CPU-Z screenshot...


----------



## SSJVegeta

So much confusion.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11863856*
> Well, how I OCed my CPU...EIST needs to be enabled. C1/C3/C6 must be disabled to prevent throttling to lower speeds. I enter the Turbo screen and raise the multi of the "Turbo" multiplier to 42. Hence 100*42 and my computer runs 4.2GHz all the time...if I enable any of the C options, my CPU throttles down. I've tried editing the CPU ratio/multiplier to something else but it seems it's limited to 34 (like what Chris said) so I have to enter the Turbo screen on my P8P67 Pro. So yes, you can run at X frequency ALL the time and don't need to be running a 100% load in order to get a CPU-Z screenshot...


this is good and thanks!...wonder why chris talks about using superpi to get some load for the CPU-Z shot...


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT;11863918*
> this is good and thanks!...wonder why chris talks about using superpi to get some load for the CPU-Z shot...


No clue...but I suppose maybe for those running with C states on? SuperPi would cause a decent load for the CPU to take the screenshot.


----------



## Bastyn99

and also, there was some talk earlier about how most SB CPUs are limited to a multi of 48 or 51 no matter how much volt you gave them and how good cooling you had. is it still like that or are they truly unlocked now ?


----------



## Breakbeat

Look if its a bios setting, Intel might get a jump start but the other companies will update thier bios and more then likely have the same OC abilites as the intel boards.

Anyone know if the Intel boards will have the EFI Bios?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11863856*
> Well, how I OCed my CPU...EIST needs to be enabled. C1/C3/C6 must be disabled to prevent throttling to lower speeds. I enter the Turbo screen and raise the multi of the "Turbo" multiplier to 42. Hence 100*42 and my computer runs 4.2GHz all the time...if I enable any of the C options, my CPU throttles down. I've tried editing the CPU ratio/multiplier to something else but it seems it's limited to 34 (like what Chris said) so I have to enter the Turbo screen on my P8P67 Pro. So yes, you can run at X frequency ALL the time and don't need to be running a 100% load in order to get a CPU-Z screenshot...


Thanks dude for clearing that up. +rep


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11863856*
> Well, how I OCed my CPU...EIST needs to be enabled. C1/C3/C6 must be disabled to prevent throttling to lower speeds. I enter the Turbo screen and raise the multi of the "Turbo" multiplier to 42. Hence 100*42 and my computer runs 4.2GHz all the time...if I enable any of the C options, my CPU throttles down. I've tried editing the CPU ratio/multiplier to something else but it seems it's limited to 34 (like what Chris said) so I have to enter the Turbo screen on my P8P67 Pro. So yes, you can run at X frequency ALL the time and don't need to be running a 100% load in order to get a CPU-Z screenshot...


This is what I wanted to know., thanks man.

Is that as high as you can go? Or can you go higher than 4.2ghz?

How's that mobo?


----------



## Outcasst

Motherboards available in the UK on aria. Shipping starts on Tuesday.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Intel+1156+P55


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11864039*
> This is what I wanted to know., thanks man.
> 
> Is that as high as you can go? Or can you go higher than 4.2ghz?
> 
> How's that mobo?


I have gone to 4.6 at 1.27ish and 4.7+ would cause a BSOD on OS boot. I believe I definitely require more voltage but until trusted safe numbers are released, I'd rather not be a guinea pig hence I'm sticking with my safe OC for now.

I like the mobo. The BIOs is just great to work with and everything is organized coherently. Mouse support in BIOs is seriously long overdue, makes choosing options and scrolling through options much easier. I do recommend ripping off the foam for the I/O shield, made installing the thing a PITA. There's really nothing bad about it, it's just a mainstream board that's pretty good. I prefer the look over the UD4, two extra SATA ports by default and comes with an extra 2 USB 3.0 bracket for more ports if necessary. edit: oh ya, I love the fact that it's not Atheros/Marvell but actually Intel Ethernet now. Although I haven't tested the differences but I would assume Intel would be better in this department.


----------



## tehlolzor

you should push it to 4.6 if your cooling can handle it. as long as you don't pass 1.35v and temps are reasonable you are 100% safe


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11864092*
> I have gone to 4.6 at 1.27ish and 4.7+ would cause a BSOD on OS boot. I believe I definitely require more voltage but until trusted safe numbers are released, I'd rather not be a guinea pig hence I'm sticking with my safe OC for now.
> 
> I like the mobo. The BIOs is just great to work with and everything is organized coherently. Mouse support in BIOs is seriously long overdue, makes choosing options and scrolling through options much easier. I do recommend ripping off the foam for the I/O shield, made installing the thing a PITA. There's really nothing bad about it, it's just a mainstream board that's pretty good. I prefer the look over the UD4, two extra SATA ports by default and comes with an extra 2 USB 3.0 bracket for more ports if necessary.


Those are some nice numbers, I mean seriously, 4.6Ghz @ 1.27v? Woah!









Can't wait to recieve my P8P67 EVO and the 2600k


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;11863973*
> and also, there was some talk earlier about how most SB CPUs are limited to a multi of 48 or 51 no matter how much volt you gave them and how good cooling you had. is it still like that or are they truly unlocked now ?


I read 57x over at XS, but I don't know how reliable that info is.


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11863369*
> I already talked abotu that OCing guyide, its a hoax that is NOT how you OC sandybridge. I repeat that IS NOT HOW YOU OC SANDYBRIDGE. I have never used "turbo" OCing, that thing is a marketing stunt by ASUS, its not even informative.


yeah, it is marketing by asus that is why intel says it in the tech documents...









and that is also why intel, msi, asus, biostar and asrock call it so...

what gigabyte is showing in there bios is nothing other than the turbo mode, they make it only easier for some guys so they can upper the "non-turbo" multiplier but it has the same effect because all over the non-turbo ratio is only via turbo possible...


----------



## tehlolzor

i want to get some SB hardware from compusa just to oc it, then return


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

which one to get out of these ?...


----------



## tehlolzor

asus and gigabyte are good... i would go with the p8p67 pro though. although i'm more of a gigabyte person asus usually has solid overclocking boards.

it doesn't matter as much as x58 though. the boards don't have to hit a certain bclk - you are just raising the cpu multi.


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlolzor;11864200*
> asus and gigabyte are good... i would go with the p8p67 pro though. although i'm more of a gigabyte person asus usually has solid overclocking boards.
> 
> it doesn't matter as much as x58 though. the boards don't have to hit a certain bclk - you are just raising the cpu multi.


Thanks for the heads up going to order the pro mobo now.


----------



## kcuestag

Chris, empty your private message inbox, it's full!


----------



## Chrisch

done... its to small with max 20 PMs


----------



## dev1ance

Oh ya, for those with Asus motherboards, new BIOs update...unless everyone knows already. I'm running 0402. There's now a 0804 for all Asus boards.


----------



## tehlolzor

just pay the 5 bux for an overclocked account so you can have unlimited pms


----------



## enri95

is my system any good?


----------



## tehlolzor

everything looks good but i have an irrational hate for acer monitors

maybe because we use them at work and the pixels look like a kaleidoscope


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11864266*
> Oh ya, for those with Asus motherboards, new BIOs update...unless everyone knows already. I'm running 0402. There's now a 0804 for all Asus boards.


push it more devance? the Asus P8P67 Pro should be able to hit 5 right?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11864258*
> done... its to small with max 20 PMs


Mine holds 750? Maybe you get more after a certain amount of posts. No I did not pay 5 bucks.

EDIT***

So no NB on these chipsets. Anyone know why the EVO has a big heatsink there? can't figure out if it has NF200 or not.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11864135*
> yeah, it is marketing by asus that is why intel says it in the tech documents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is also why intel, msi, asus, biostar and asrock call it so...
> 
> what gigabyte is showing in there bios is nothing other than the turbo mode, they make it only easier for some guys so they can upper the "non-turbo" multiplier but it has the same effect because all over the non-turbo ratio is only via turbo possible...


I am saying it is much easier to not confuse people with turbo. Gigabyte BIOS has turbo mode options, i disable all of them. People are going to get confused with overclocking called turbo. I think it is best to call it cpu ratio, as that is what it is. yes they use intel datasheet, but it still a how to oc on asus guide, along with an asus review, and people want to know how to oc in general, only asus uses uefi bios right now, but that will change as well.

Turbo implies that at idle you CPU is at a lower multiplier, then at full load it goes to the mutliplier set. on my gigabyte system it is NOT like this, my raitio stays at 52x unless c1e or eist or turbo is enabled. Now people are going to think turbo on their i7 900 series is the same thing and try to OC that way. Its the same affect as all the manufacturers, it really isn't sata 3, its sata 3rd generation or SATA 6GB/s. Confusing people with SATA second generation or SATA3GB/s. Calling it SATA3, so is it sata 3gb/s or sata thrid generation, its confusing.

lights out- there is a plx bridge under there as far as i know.


----------



## PanicProne

Great news









I might go with the P8P67 Pro or Deluxe.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11864619*
> lights out- there is a plx bridge under there as far as i know, i think its the same on the UD5 there is some kind of PCI-E bridge chip.


Are you sure about that?










OCM


----------



## Sin0822

hahahaha nice, yea i knew there wasn't an nf200, i guess there is nothing but more copper/alumminum. I really don't like not having a NF HS there myself, looks liek your board is going to run extremely cool.


----------



## PanicProne

An ASUS P8P67 Pro or Deluxe should OC these chips quite well, no?


----------



## Sin0822

yes, most if not all teh OCing is in the chip. Duh. Board only does power delivery and BIOS, asus and gigabyte msi and intel all do it well. chip shodul OC the same on all of tehm by release, right now Intel has a BIOS setting that really helps them OC more. BUT i didn't notice Chrisch that you moved your TDC and TDp up so much, I am going to give that a try and boost CPU PLL as I have found it helps, maybethis unlock is already there. You also diabled HT for your 5.4ghz runs? I have a very capacble chip or two.


----------



## lightsout

Well the evo and deluxe have this listed under the details of the board. Does it need nf200 for quad sli? (not that I want to use tri or quad just trying to figure out whats what)


----------



## koven

what's up with this cpu vantage score... only 24k at 4.7ghz??? doesn't a 4.2ghz i7 score ~25k?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11864643*
> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might go with the P8P67 Pro or Deluxe.


Honestly I would go with the EVO.

The Deluxe is not worth the extra money unless you need hundreds of USB ports and SATA ports lol.


----------



## Outcasst

There is no hyperthreading on that chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11864750*
> what's up with this cpu vantage score... only 24k at 4.7ghz??? doesn't a 4.2ghz i7 score ~25k?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11864750*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up with this cpu vantage score... only 24k at 4.7ghz??? doesn't a 4.2ghz i7 score ~25k?


At stock i get more than double that score. Vantage CPU score is based on GPU performance as well.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11864740*
> Well the evo and deluxe have this listed under the details of the board. Does it need nf200 for quad sli? (not that I want to use tri or quad just trying to figure out whats what)


its only 2 way SLI with 8x,8x on both VGAs, no other way to do it unless there is an NF200, PLX just helps with SLI becuase they probabaly have SATA6G or USB3 on the PCI-E bandwidth and need to help allocate better than just a few pci-e switches.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11864740*
> Well the evo and deluxe have this listed under the details of the board. Does it need nf200 for quad sli? (not that I want to use tri or quad just trying to figure out whats what)


Nor evo or deluxe have the nf200, the only one among the Asus board who have is the M4E right now.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11864771*
> Honestly I would go with the EVO.
> 
> The Deluxe is not worth the extra money unless you need hundreds of USB ports and SATA ports lol.


well i'm thinking of asus pro or evo too mainly because they have a rma place in Canada, so i dont have to ship across border and wait 20 years to get my RMA back.

which board is cheaper ^_^?

Can anyone explain what nf200 is >


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11864791*
> At stock i get double you score. Vantage CPU score is based on GPU performance as well.


hmm you sure? i get the same cpu score with a 570, and 460, and 450

and what do you mean double my score? i didnt even post my score lol

that pic is from the OP dude


----------



## Sin0822

well i will show you after nda i get over double cpu score with 570gtx sli in vantage.

here is why.

The Fermi bases chips with polymorph and raster engines take off load fromt eh CPu so that for texture and geometry the CPu doesn't do it anymore the GPU does it as well as physx. I bet yoru CPU is doing all of these if in SLI maybe not.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11864820*
> well i'm thinking of asus pro or evo too mainly because they have a rma place in Canada, so i dont have to ship across border and wait 20 years to get my RMA back.
> 
> which board is cheaper ^_^?
> 
> Can anyone explain what nf200 is >


I would get whatever you find Pro or EVO, I honestly find the PRO a bit uglier because it does not have a heatsink below the CPU.

The EVO seems to have a bigger heatsink, and it's only a few euro more, so I think i'll go for that one.

As of the NF200, I am not the indicated person to explain you that









But from my knowledge, I think it's a way to make Crossfire and SLI work on x16-x16, although I heard if you're planning to do CF/SLI, you better go for 1336 socket on i7 930 or something


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11864810*
> its only 2 way SLI with 8x,8x on both VGAs, no other way to do it unless there is an NF200, PLX just helps with SLI becuase they probabaly have SATA6G or USB3 on the PCI-E bandwidth and need to help allocate better than just a few pci-e switches.


The review says the pro doesn't even support sli, but then asus site says it does? I guess maybe because the review is old.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/37974-asus-p67-sandy-bridge-motherboards-preview-4.html

I will run a single card anyways. That aside still trying to decide between the UD4 and P67 Pro.


----------



## Siigari

I am so anxious


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11864820*
> well i'm thinking of asus pro or evo too mainly because they have a rma place in Canada, so i dont have to ship across border and wait 20 years to get my RMA back.
> 
> which board is cheaper ^_^?
> 
> Can anyone explain what nf200 is >


NF200 is an advanced PCI-E bridge chip, that takes 16x lanes and doubles the bandwidth to 32x, but it comes at the cost of increasing latency.
Its a give and take.

You can read my UD7 review in my sig I have a whole coupdl eof paragraphs dedicated to the history of the Nvidia F200. Ity was originally made to allow SLi on non NVIDIA chipset boards, after intel sued them they licensed SLi to Intel, and then They have this chip for providing full 16x,16x SLI or 3 way 16x,8x,8x or even four say SLI in many cases.

The X58A-UD9 has dual NF200 for true 16x 4 way sli
EVGA also used this for X58 boards.
ME4 also has one.

Its for benchers.

The Ramapge 3 Extreme has an X-Pander that has NF200 on it for expanding SLi on the Rampage 3 extreme boards which do not nativly have nf200.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11864877*
> The review says the pro doesn't even support sli, but then asus site says it does? I guess maybe because the review is old.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/37974-asus-p67-sandy-bridge-motherboards-preview-4.html
> 
> I will run a single card anyways. That aside still trying to decide between the UD4 and P67 Pro.


Go with whichever you want, which ever looks better to you and has teh features you need. If you liek Gigabyte go Gigabyte, i DO NOT think you should upgrade though.


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11864791*
> At stock i get more than double that score. Vantage CPU score is based on GPU performance as well.


as i said, disable PhysX...

PhysX is fake because the GPU is rendering for the CPU and that is not really "CPU Score".

Same CPU, 2500K @ 4GHz...

with PhysX










without PhysX


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kroks;11858598*
> * Maximus IV Extreme
> * P8P67 DELUXE
> * P8P67 EVO
> * P8P67 PRO
> * P8P67
> * P8P67 LE
> * P8P67-M
> * P8P67-M PRO


Why would a -M be greater than a -M PRO?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11864904*
> i DO NOT think you should upgrade though.


Really? So its not that much of a boost? I guess I will see soon. I know I don't need it. I hardly use this thing potentials maybe only when encoding x264.

I just I should leave well enough a lone and stop reading these threads.

But I'm caught up in all the damn hoopla.


----------



## YangerD

You guys think a 2600K would be a significant upgrade from my X4 965 setup I'm currently using?


----------



## PanicProne

You can still do Crossfire or SLI without NF200, right?

Even at 8x/8x you wouldn't loose any noticeable performance.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11864957*
> Really? So its not that much of a boost? I guess I will see soon. I know I don't need it. I hardly use this thing potentials maybe only when encoding x264.
> 
> I just I should leave well enough a lone and stop reading these threads.
> 
> But I'm caught up in all the damn hoopla.


i'm super surprised you wanted to upgrade.....

i got a P4 now that is called needing for upgrade...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11864988*
> You can still do Crossfire or SLI without NF200, right?
> 
> Even at 8x/8x you wouldn't loose any noticeable performance.


Yes you can, you will see like 4% hit with 8x/8x


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11864992*
> i'm super surprised you wanted to upgrade.....
> 
> i got a P4 now that is called needing for upgrade...


Lol you should have upgraded four years ago.


----------



## PanicProne

*Sin0822,* you still haven't realized that having Physx enabled in 3dMark Vantage inflates the CPU score? In fact, it almost triples it thus resulting in a fake CPU score.

*To get a REAL CPU score, you need to disable Physx.*


----------



## kroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11864927*
> Why would a -M be greater than a -M PRO?


my mistake sorry
of course Pro is greater


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11864413*
> push it more devance? the Asus P8P67 Pro should be able to hit 5 right?


lol...not sure about 5GHz...seems most hit a wall around 4.8-4.9 without an Intel motherboard.

But because you told me to push it more...I broke the elusive barrier of 9 for me. Now with 1.320v (at load or 1.328v at idle), my idle temps = 33-36 while load = 55-60.










Btw, regarding the latest Asus BIOs. They moved the multiplier location from the Turbo section -> main section. But that seemed to be the only change and OC tuner kept screwing up my overclock for some reason so I went back to stock BIOs.


----------



## PanicProne

Wow, it can easily match 8 core/16 thread CPUs when overclocked!









So it really seems it will give the 1000$ i7 980x a run for its money!


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11865146*
> Wow, it can easily match 8 core/16 thread CPUs when overclocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it really seems it will give the 1000$ i7 980x a run for its money!


Indeed....I want to go beyond 5 and try to break 10 but it seems 5.1GHz is still a tad short for others.


----------



## PanicProne

And people still say that this isn't an upgrade from LGA 1366.

The platform itself might not be, the the pure and raw performance of these CPUs makes it perfectly clear.

Sandy Bridge wins.

EDIT: Why isn't cinebench detecting the CPU clock speed?


----------



## kcuestag

That is a damn nice voltage for 24/7 for 5.1Ghz
Is it stable?

As long as my EVO can do 4.7Ghz or even 4.8Ghz, I will be damn happy!!!

And If I can put 5Ghz on safe 24/7 temps/voltage, then I will be happiest kid in the world!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11864670*
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


Shouldn't there be NB? no matter not buying gigabyte anyways.

So I read past 5-7 pages there where a lot of confusion about this SB and OCing
2600k CPU. my English isn't so good but if I understand correctly it all sorts out like this, it's only possible to OC this CPU by increasing the multiplier and it's possible to be max OC by not loadnig CPU at 100%
So If I buy 2600k + P8P67 EVO I'll be able to do ~4.5Ghz with no problem. Right?


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11865243*
> Shouldn't there be NB? no matter not buying gigabyte anyways.
> 
> So I read past 5-7 pages there where a lot of confusion about this SB and OCing
> 2600k CPU. my English isn't so good but if I understand correctly it all sorts out like this, it's only possible to OC this CPU by increasing the multiplier *and it's possible to be max OC by not loadnig CPU at 100%*
> So If I buy 2600k + P8P67 EVO I'll be able to do ~4.5Ghz with no problem. Right?


What does that mean?

Of course you can load your CPU @ 100% with or without overclock.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11865237*
> And people still say that this isn't an upgrade from LGA 1366.
> 
> The platform itself might not be, the the pure and raw performance of these CPUs makes it perfectly clear.
> 
> Sandy Bridge wins.
> 
> EDIT: Why isn't cinebench detecting the CPU clock speed?


Cinebench is basing it off BCLK and the "normal" multiplier...rather than the "turbo" multiplier. But the difference between them is null (see the post where I elaborated on the confusion as the turbo multi is just essentially the 24/7 multi anyway).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11865243*
> Shouldn't there be NB? no matter not buying gigabyte anyways.
> 
> So I read past 5-7 pages there where a lot of confusion about this SB and OCing
> 2600k CPU. my English isn't so good but if I understand correctly it all sorts out like this, it's only possible to OC this CPU by increasing the multiplier and it's possible to be max OC by not loadnig CPU at 100%
> So If I buy 2600k + P8P67 EVO I'll be able to do ~4.5Ghz with no problem. Right?


The north bridge is integrated into the cpu.


----------



## Bastyn99

I think the confusion about OCing SB was that one person had power savings enabled and one had not, and therefor the one with power saving options enabled had to put some load on the CPU for it to throttle back up to full speed, and also, different Mobo manufacturers maybe not using the same names for Bios settings.
So Eaglake yes, we can only OC SB CPUs by increasing the multi, the bckl as far as ive understood, we can only change -+ 5 MHz. And no, you will not only be able to run your CPU at its max OCd speed during 100% load, this will work the same way as with every other CPUs power saving functions, dont worry.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11865262*
> What does that mean?
> 
> Of course you can load your CPU @ 100% with or without overclock.


Sorry my bad English








I mean 4.5GHz will be at 0% load and at 100%?


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11865243*
> Shouldn't there be NB? no matter not buying gigabyte anyways.
> 
> So I read past 5-7 pages there where a lot of confusion about this SB and OCing
> 2600k CPU. my English isn't so good but if I understand correctly it all sorts out like this, it's only possible to OC this CPU by increasing the multiplier and it's possible to be max OC by not loadnig CPU at 100%
> So If I buy 2600k + P8P67 EVO I'll be able to do ~4.5Ghz with no problem. Right?


i beleive you are getting it correct. yes, you can have a static clock...where you do not need to be under load to be at 4.5Ghz or more. it does not throttle up or down or how ever you guys explain the turbo thing.
basically, it does exactly what we all want and are used to...it remains at what you set it at regardless of the load you put on it.

edit: one thing i saw on the EVGA board is the main connector is angled which is a minor upgrade and very neat and tidy. why cant all manufacturers do this? even though this is minor, it really tempts me to look further into getting an EVGA board. anyone know anything about the p67 EVGA boards?

on a side note, i think i may go for the 2600K instead of 2500K...i only game currently but folding seems like it may be fun in which case HT will really help my results, correct?

so eaglake, i may go with exactly the same CPU/MOBO combo you are...the 2600K/EVO seems like a winner with a single 570GTX. also even if i add another 570GTX later, i am only taking a 4% hit vs going with a M4E with NF200 for example.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;11865310*
> I think the confusion about OCing SB was that one person had power savings enabled and one had not, and therefor the one with power saving options enabled had to put some load on the CPU for it to throttle back up to full speed, and also, different Mobo manufacturers maybe not using the same names for Bios settings.
> So Eaglake yes, we can only OC SB CPUs by increasing the multi, *the bckl as far as ive understood, we can only change -+ 5 MHz*. And no, you will not only be able to run your CPU at its max OCd speed during 100% load, this will work the same way as with every other CPUs power saving functions, dont worry.


and from what i understand, it seems to get the max OC people are actually dropping the bclk a bit...as if the system would not be stable enough if the bclk gets upped instead?


----------



## SSJVegeta

dev1ance, what temps are you getting at full load with 5GHz?


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11865365*
> Sorry my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean 4.5GHz will be at 0% load and at 100%?


I don't get it, but we all came to the conclusion that everyone will be able to OC the 2600k, just a little differently.

Just waiting for my grant money to come in now, I think I will go SB.


----------



## Maou

guys, does HT in i7 2600k help performance at app/games using only 2 cores? or it's the same as i5 2500k?


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11865582*
> dev1ance, what temps are you getting at full load with 5GHz?


I haven't reached 5 yet...I posted someone elses'. The highest I've been is 1.32v and 4.7GHz. Loads around 55-60 depending on the core.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11865840*
> I haven't reached 5 yet...I posted someone elses'. The highest I've been is 1.32v and 4.7GHz. Loads around 55-60 depending on the core.


Those are some nice temps! Specially for an H50!


----------



## Pauliesss

Is there any reason why I should take ASUS P8P67 Deluxe(or EVO) instead of Gigabyte UD4?


----------



## Blostorm

RMA center, loyality. That's pretty much it ?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11865036*
> *Sin0822,* you still haven't realized that having Physx enabled in 3dMark Vantage inflates the CPU score? In fact, it almost triples it thus resulting in a fake CPU score.
> 
> *To get a REAL CPU score, you need to disable Physx.*


yes i understand, but you need to take a look at reviews over at XS, they havn't done this.

I have a problem with that ASUS OC guide b/c it says a few things that chrich can agree are not true. For instance it says go for your max blck and then take up multi, while yes you need to drop the blck as it requires a lot more voltage to do it, and you are gaining very littel from blck. i have seen 107blck at 5.2ghz on a gigabyte board though.

The Turbo thing is just another word for ratio selection. i just don't like it, plus my board has turbo modes as well wher eyou can control ratio on every core as well as max tdc and max tdp. you can also choose to change ratio in windows. That is the same on every board I believe, except I haven't seen TDP and TDC options on every board they probabaly are not that important or maybe they are.

The PLL thing is a big issue, and i hope asus and gigabyte get it in there before release b/c i have two 2600k es and same batch like always and one maxes out 400mhz lower than the other.

I think people should refer to it as multiplier adjustment and not turbo, but hey if Intel says it must be true. lol. I feel as though ratio/multiplier is easier.

As far as it goes Turbo=Multiplier=Ratio for people who are confused.


----------



## tehlolzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11865840*
> I haven't reached 5 yet...I posted someone elses'. The highest I've been is 1.32v and 4.7GHz. Loads around 55-60 depending on the core.


i wish i had a chip. i would put it right up to 1.35v 5ghz and run linx


----------



## Sin0822

i think you woudl need at least 1.4v, many use 1.5-1.6v for 5ghz+.


----------



## ____

Whats so bad about latency caused by NF200


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11866713*
> Whats so bad about latency caused by NF200


I think it doubles PCI-E 16x bandwidth, but only logically, not electrically. Think of it as Hyperthreading for GPUs.

Which mobos will have it?


----------



## tehlolzor

we need to start a batch list to figure out what chips oc well at low voltages


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11866713*
> Whats so bad about latency caused by NF200


Think of gaming → microstuttering.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11866709*
> i think you woudl need at least 1.4v, many use 1.5-1.6v for 5ghz+.


Can you check your PMs please, I asked about the max voltage and what board is equivalent price / features / performance wise to the bestbangbuck UD4


----------



## TheEnergy

Will upgrading from an AMD platfrom, phenom II 965 to an i7 2600 provide noticeable difference to justify the price tag?? Or should I wait longer?


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX;11867025*
> Will upgrading from an AMD platfrom, phenom II 965 to an i7 2600 provide noticeable difference to justify the price tag?? Or should I wait longer?


I'm probably going to SB. Check my sig. I say yes.


----------



## Terra

If i put my graphic card in this PCI-E slot, will it perform at x16 *??* (only one card insered):

Asus site speciffication: *2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single at x16 or dual at x8/x8 mode)*










Got a big cooler and gtx 470 is hot card. ty


----------



## reflex99

yes, according to the specs.

But on my GD80, the 2nd slot is always 8x.

470 won't really be affected by 8x though


----------



## Terra

single 1080p monitor + x8 pci-e + gtx 470.. So there is about 3 or 4 FPS difference ingame if i got about 100 fps on x16 pci-e, seen post that about 4% of effect between them.
Good to know. And how about UD5, which benefits are over deluxe? (in my country its about 30-40 Euro more expensive.


----------



## mistax

Frys has them in stock along with all the gigabyte mobo

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11866996*
> Can you check your PMs please, I asked about the max voltage and what board is equivalent price / features / performance wise to the bestbangbuck UD4


I woudl say Intel or ASUS board.

I am doing a comparision of X58 SLi vs SLI w/NF200 on UD7, i hope you guys will enjoy it when released!!!!!

Tell me what you wanna see, I just bought 3Dmark 11, I have vantage, I have demos, unigine engine. OH and did i mention its with SLI 570GTX refernce card, but hey they do the job nicley. Any specific benchmarks please come forward and ask. Oh if you want to see a specific comparision of X58-UD5 to X58A-UD7 with systems, same OS, same RAM, same everything but CPU let me know. I am going to get the CPUs at same clock for clock speed(aka downclock the sb) so that CPu performance is the same, and then run 3dmark vantage and 11, I will also have a full OC guide, if you have any suggestions please come forth, as I acutally am monitoring this thread, unliek the tohers i post in.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax;11867519*
> Frys has them in stock along with all the gigabyte mobo
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


They had gigabyte today?

I went one day, they had MSI.

I went a week later, they had ASUS+MSI

So now they have ASUS+MSI+GIGA?!


----------



## ____

I wish I could update my computer more often than every 4 years. I hope SB lasts that long.

If my primary purpose is gaming (but I still want to be able to do other things relatively well), should I get 2(5/6)00k+580 or 950+2x570 (or maybe 595 or 2x580),


----------



## Bastyn99

@Sin0822: Comparisons of 2600k vs i5 750 and i7 920 (or whatever are the most common CPUs ) with similar motherboards ( eg. Gigabyte P55 UD5, X58 UD5 and P67 UD5 ) and all other hardware the same. At both the same speeds AND max OC youre able to get. That would be cool.
Oh, and travel six months into the future and get some Bulldozer CPUs and some newer revisions of Sandy Bridge and then compare them too kk ?


----------



## catalan

I may have to stop by frys to pick up a board.

Anyone know the pricing at frys for the gigabyte boards?


----------



## Blostorm

What is the max voltage and temps for 24/7 use under water?


----------



## Sin0822

yea haha i don't have a i5 platform







or any lga 1556 platform, btu I do have similar x58 and p67 boards. I will alsop have an SATA6G comparision


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terra;11867286*
> If i put my graphic card in this PCI-E slot, will it perform at x16 *??* (only one card insered):
> 
> Asus site speciffication: *2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single at x16 or dual at x8/x8 mode)*
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/3e/Mv/3KYbibLs/asus5a.jpg
> 
> Got a big cooler and gtx 470 is hot card. ty


Actually it will run at x8 2.0, not x16 2.0.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11867798*
> I wish I could update my computer more often than every 4 years. I hope SB lasts that long.
> 
> If my primary purpose is gaming (but I still want to be able to do other things relatively well), should I get 2(5/6)00k+580 or 950+2x570 (or maybe 595 or 2x580),


2500k without a doubt. The hyperthreading is nice for benchmarks and if you do a crap ton of multithreading operations (video encoding/rendering.. basically anything to do with multimedia) otherwise the 2500k will be absolutely awesome for gaming.

The 950 is also more expensive than the 2500k will be.

SLI 580s are kind of a waste unless you want to play Metro 2033 in ultra max settings and have 60fps at all times. Or if you have an eyefinity setup, OR a 1600p monitor. Other than that there aren't any games out now that 1 580 can't handle with ease.

If you have the money for a 580. Go for it. If you find it can't handle future games, then by all means get another, it will likely be cheaper when that day comes.

What is a 595?


----------



## MaKe OuT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11868962*
> What is a 595?


595 is the future...


----------



## Bastyn99

GTX 595 is a rumored GF110 dual GPU . BIG emphasis on the rumored part.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;11869043*
> GTX 595 is a rumored GF110 dual GPU . BIG emphasis on the rumored part.


And probably will require a cash tree in your backyard like the 5970 eh?


----------



## PDXgeek

I'm so confused when trying to decide on a Mobo.

I've never OC'd but I have built PC's before. I'm planning on a triple (3x27") 1080P display setup, but do not ever plan on having more than two GPU cards. I'd rather wait for the technology to catch up than stack more than two cards. In fact I'll be starting out with a single 6970 most likely. If I decide on Nvidia, I guess I have to go SLI for three screens, unfortunately.

I realize I have ambitious graphics expectations so going to try and OC my CPU and memory as much as possible.

What's the minimum features I should be looking for to max out two GPU's? From what I understand it's 1x16 or 2x8, but there's not real 2x16 solution?

I plan on hackintoshing the system down the road so I should be leaning towards Gigabyte because of that, but I am a huge Asus fan and do want UEFI. Worried Gigbyte won't move on it.


----------



## catalan

Gigabytes boards supports uefi, i believe theyre working out the kinks first before enabling it


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXgeek;11869115*
> I'm so confused when trying to decide on a Mobo.
> 
> I've never OC'd but I have built PC's before. I'm planning on a triple (3x27") 1080P display setup, but do not ever plan on having more than two GPU cards. I'd rather wait for the technology to catch up than stack more than two cards. In fact I'll be starting out with a single 6970 most likely. If I decide on Nvidia, I guess I have to go SLI for three screens, unfortunately.
> 
> I realize I have ambitious graphics expectations so going to try and OC my CPU and memory as much as possible.
> 
> What's the minimum features I should be looking for to max out two GPU's? From what I understand it's 1x16 or 2x8, but there's not real 2x16 solution?
> 
> I plan on hackintoshing the system down the road so I should be leaning towards Gigabyte because of that, but I am a huge Asus fan and do want UEFI. Worried Gigbyte won't move on it.


To this date there is still VERY VERY _verrryyy_ little performance difference from SLI 8x8x vs SLI 16x16x. That may change with PCIE 3.0 but time will tell.


----------



## reflex99

If you want ASUS+UEFI, get the Maximus Extreme.


----------



## Outcasst

It's confirmed guys, your overclocks will only take part on the turbo. So that means when your chip is idle it will go down to normal. Possibly even less (1.6GHz).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=achL4hIAvpo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Raul-7

I just saw a whole stock of P67 motherboards over at Fry's [and CPU's, but those are not for sale yet]. Pricing is pretty high for a mainstream platform and I'm not sure if this is just initial release pricing or the standard.

*Gigabyte*
UD5 - $260
UD4 - $200
UD3 - $170

*ASUS*
Pro - $190
Evo - $210

*MSI*
GD65 - $185


----------



## reflex99

My GD55 was $160 at frys, and the C45 was $140


----------



## Backfat

Retail stores are usually always much more expensive than online. I expect probably 10-15% lower prices on the egg than Frys.

edit: not to mention tax which could add another $15-25


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7;11869299*
> I just saw a whole stock of P67 motherboards over at Fry's [and CPU's, but those are not for sale yet]. Pricing is pretty high for a mainstream platform and I'm not sure if this is just initial release pricing or the standard.
> 
> *Gigabyte*
> UD5 - $260
> UD4 - $200
> UD3 - $170
> 
> *ASUS*
> Pro - $190
> Evo - $210
> 
> *MSI*
> GD65 - $185


This is expensive. I do not think newegg will have lower prices considering what they did when HD5800 series came out.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11869344*
> Retail stores are usually always much more expensive than online. I expect probably 10-15% lower prices on the egg than Frys.
> 
> edit: not to mention tax which could add another $15-25


Yeah, I've walked into CompUSA many times and have seen prices just a tad bit more than what I see on Newegg.

This is my guess for the initial prices on Newegg when the mobos come out:
Quote:


> *Gigabyte*
> UD5 - $260 *$245*
> UD4 - $200 *$180*
> UD3 - $170 *$160*
> 
> *ASUS*
> Pro - $190 *$180*
> Evo - $210 *$200*
> 
> *MSI*
> GD65 - $185 *$175*
> GD55 - $160 *$150*


----------



## Sin0822

mtoherboard prices will rise 10% in the next couple of months:

"With the entire PC motherboard industry concentrated in Taiwan and China, it is valid to say that PC prices are pretty-much pegged to Taiwan's economy. Following a wave of labor-reforms in China and Taiwan coupled with deficit of skilled labor, and inflation added to the mix; key motherboard manufacturers are finding it difficult to cope with competitive motherboard pricing. A much smaller contributor to this is Intel's decision to phase out cheap G31 chipsets, making manufacturers buy slightly costlier G41 ones for the most common motherboard models.

Industry sources told Digitimes that the big three in the motherboard industry - ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI, will be hiking prices of their motherboards shortly, to cope with increasing raw-material, labor, and component costs. The price-hike is likely to increase prices by 10% on average in the next three months. Some higher-end models could increase by as much as 20%, if labor costs in China continue to rise. Another factor here is bulk manufacturers of printed circuit boards (PCBs), who have hiked their prices following increase in price of high-grade copper by a whopping 50% (from US $6000 /ton to $9000 /ton).

"


----------



## Satans_Hell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11869248*
> It's confirmed guys, your overclocks will only take part on the turbo. So that means when your chip is idle it will go down to normal. Possibly even less (1.6GHz).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=achL4hIAvpo&feature=player_embedded


Yeah I spotted this in the hardware news thread, damn you intel!


----------



## Outcasst

I'm not too bothered about it to be honest. As long as it doesn't get in the way of stability (which it looks like it doesn't).


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11869472*
> mtoherboard prices will rise 10% in the next couple of months:
> 
> "With the entire PC motherboard industry concentrated in Taiwan and China, it is valid to say that PC prices are pretty-much pegged to Taiwan's economy. Following a wave of labor-reforms in China and Taiwan coupled with deficit of skilled labor, and inflation added to the mix; key motherboard manufacturers are finding it difficult to cope with competitive motherboard pricing. A much smaller contributor to this is Intel's decision to phase out cheap G31 chipsets, making manufacturers buy slightly costlier G41 ones for the most common motherboard models.
> 
> Industry sources told Digitimes that the big three in the motherboard industry - ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI, will be hiking prices of their motherboards shortly, to cope with increasing raw-material, labor, and component costs. The price-hike is likely to increase prices by 10% on average in the next three months. Some higher-end models could increase by as much as 20%, if labor costs in China continue to rise. Another factor here is bulk manufacturers of printed circuit boards (PCBs), who have hiked their prices following increase in price of high-grade copper by a whopping 50% (from US $6000 /ton to $9000 /ton).
> 
> "


If this is true would it best to buy a board now? Cause it seems frys has already raised the prices from when they first stocked the msi boards


----------



## puffsNasco

Ok people that have OC sandy bridge, OC3D said the multiplier max out at 33









and had to use turbo mode to boost to x50 to get 5ghz is that limitation for all

motherboards? or how does this new chip work?


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11869248*
> It's confirmed guys, your overclocks will only take part on the turbo. So that means when your chip is idle it will go down to normal. Possibly even less (1.6GHz).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=achL4hIAvpo&feature=player_embedded


Sounds like Sandy Bridge will live up to the hype.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/i7_2600k_i5_2500k_2300_1155_sandy_bridge_review/1


----------



## drBlahMan

After reading some official reviews...*GO HERE*







...I can now say I'm jumping on board








*BTW*..._Glad I did not drop 1K for a 980x_


----------



## reflex99

I just posted the anand in the news section


----------



## dev1ance

So these reviews all have C1/C3/C6 or is it downclocking but not reported? I'm confused now with my own chip... EDIT: lawls...reading my motherboard manual. C3/C6 report seems to be just that...disabling the reporting of the throttle to the system...but how does that explain me getting lower idles when I enable C1/C3/C6 than with it disabled? Would my temps not be the same?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


After reading some official reviews...*GO HERE*







...I can now say I'm jumping on board








*BTW*..._Glad I did not drop 1K for a 980x_










thanks anyone wanan post a OC guide on these new beasts?


----------



## BassDX

And now, with such positive reviews, I have one last concern: How likely do you guys think that all the e-tailers will engage in significant price gouging for the 2500K and 2600K on release day?


----------



## Iching

I like this Intel board.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdihzeLYxhk[/ame]


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11870450*
> And now, with such positive reviews, I have one last concern: How likely do you guys think that all the e-tailers will engage in significant price gouging for the 2500K and 2600K on release day?


let's hope they dont









i wanna get a i5 best performance for the money!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


let's hope they dont









i wanna get a i5 best performance for the money!


MicroCenter always have great prices for intel cpu's...especially when they are 1st released _ and only a 15 minute drive away me_


----------



## exlink

After looking at a few review I can't decide if I should save the $100 getting the i5 2500K over the i7 2600K. Even in some of the games the i7 2600K pumps out 5-7% more FPS but I can't tell if thats because of the 100MHz higher clock speed (because it looks like SB is very efficient when it comes to performance:clock speed ratio) or because of the 2MB larger cache. I doubt its HT though because that usually hurts FPS.


----------



## starpwnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exlink*


I doubt its HT though because that usually hurts FPS.


Wrong, there was a post on here today comparing Hyper Threading on, and having it off during games. It turns out it doesnt give a "boost" in fps, but it wont hurt it either.

So its either due to the larger cache or because of the higher clock speed.


----------



## reflex99

I really, want a 2600K now........

DAMN YOU INTEL!!!!!!!!111


----------



## exlink

The i5 2500K is definitely getting the price-to-performance awards/recognition from a lot of reviews. Sandy Bridge definitely lived up to the hype. $215 for a CPU that overclocks to 5GHz on air and is a complete performance beast? Yes please.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11870450*
> And now, with such positive reviews, I have one last concern: How likely do you guys think that all the e-tailers will engage in significant price gouging for the 2500K and 2600K on release day?


Much as I love Newegg.... It will happen.


----------



## BassDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;11870549*
> MicroCenter always have great prices for intel cpu's...especially when they are 1st released _and only a 15 minute drive away me_


I am sure MicroCenter will offer a good deal, but if only it was closer... I live about an hour away so I really hope the e-tailers price their stock reasonably.

Superbiiz seems to have the P8P67 Pro for $169 (with a $10 off coupon) + $13 shipping. Again, I really wish I knew what the major etailers will be charging here because this is mighty tempting.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


MicroCenter always have great prices for intel cpu's...especially when they are 1st released _ and only a 15 minute drive away me_










finger crossed NCIX has them cheap and alot of K models in stock i'm gonna grab them like it's blackfriday(or boxing day in Canada)


----------



## reflex99

I reworked the OP, what do you think?


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


MicroCenter always have great prices for intel cpu's...especially when they are 1st released _ and only a 15 minute drive away me_










The best part about living in the bay area as far as comp parts is Microcenter (not Fry's). The worst part is the sales tax. Even with the sales tax, out-of-state friends and relatives with a Fry's nearby are often better off having me buy a part locally at Fry's on a Microcenter price match and mail it to them so they can return at local Fry's is problems arise, than buy elsewhere online... Microcenter's prices are that good on occasion.


----------



## Nickzorz91

I'm even more pumped for SB now after reading the reviews. I'm a gamer, so performance greater than an i7-980x in most cases? Sign me up, baby!! Also, 4.4GHz with the stock cooler is simply insane.


----------



## joemaniaci

So question in terms of memory, this came from a review for the intel P67 mobo

Required memory voltage is. . . .
Quote:


> 1.35V low voltage and 1.5V standard JDEC voltage


So what is JDEC voltage, I have never really had a board that required a certain "low" voltage so I have never really looked for it.


----------



## exlink

Yeah, reviews convinced me to put down the extra benjamin and get the i7 2600K...might as well get the best since I'm upgrading from my good ol' Q9550. I'm just hoping e-tailers will have enough of these chips to meet demand!

Also, I wonder since the NDA was lifted early...maybe they'll be really nice and surprise us with an early release? Wishful thinking.


----------



## Sin0822

haha NDA is up for most of the world. I am still under NDA till the 6th i believe. How cool is that.

Its just like X58 standard is 1.5v, but it will have no problem with 1.66v+ over 1.8v is possbile too, no .5v rule with qpi. qpi only need to be raised one or two notches


----------



## maximus20895

I know! I was thinking that just now when I was watching some vids on this! AHH!!!

Haven't seen you here the past week or so!


----------



## skwannabe

Sigh, time to return the 950 then. Here I come 2600k... I need some more cash though T.T


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Sigh, time to return the 950 then. Here I come 2600k... I need some more cash though T.T


i suggest you rob a bank or better yet rob sin ^^ he is loaded


----------



## Neur0mancer

For 24/7 OCers the SB platform defintily might hold some bells and whistles although I dont see many upgrading from it (I voted 1366)

it is not much of an upgrade for that platform, but for reviewing, it is the latest and I need it.


----------



## skwannabe

Ugh I don't want to put anything on credit but it seems that I'll have to and put in extra hours at work.

Hopefully I won't spend more than $100 from the 950 build I had in mind.


----------



## puffsNasco

BTW anyone have the sabertooth board sighted? i really wanan grab one looks amazing !


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


i suggest you rob a bank or better yet rob sin ^^ he is loaded


He's loaded in the head.

Since knowledge leads to nice things (such as free parts), yes I guess you could say he is "loaded".


----------



## JedixJarf

Just purchased P8P67 PRO from superbiz @ $168 ^^


----------



## catalan

im reading the reviews now so why's everyone jumping ship to 2600k now over the 2500k?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11870947*
> im reading the reviews now so why's everyone jumping ship to 2600k now over the 2500k?


Im just gonna grab the 2500k and spend the extra on another card for SLI


----------



## catalan

lol i already have 2 gpu's so trying to figure out why i should spend the extra $100 on 2600k


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11870947*
> im reading the reviews now so why's everyone jumping ship to 2600k now over the 2500k?


I'm still having a hard time deciding because both the price and performance between them is not very large. It would be different if the performance increase was minimal yet you had to pay a larger premium (or vice versa). But Intel priced both chips very well for the performance they provide.


----------



## skwannabe

Trying to decided which motherboard to get. UD4 or P67 Pro... I don't like the gold and black color scheme, and atm I have a blue color scheme going on...


----------



## Maou

look like i will get i5 2500k + UD4


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11871002*
> Trying to decided which motherboard to get. UD4 or P67 Pro... I don't like the gold and black color scheme, and atm I have a blue color scheme going on...


I actually have to give props to Gigabyte for their new color scheme. Whoever decided on their new color setup should get a major raise. On the contrary whoever decided that the ammo clip was a good idea for their new "gamer series" mobo's should be fired.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11870926*
> Just purchased P8P67 PRO from superbiz @ $168 ^^


i did the same. $181 shipped seems like a good deal. i'll grab a 2500K whenever they show up at etailers


----------



## Durandal1707

Here are some gaming stats for the 2500k vs 2600k, also they have some OC stats as well were the 2600k was at 4.6 and the 2500k was at 4.7. Really weird to only see a 2-4% gain from OCing from 3.3-4.7ghz with the 2500k, also shows that there is NO difference really between the two processors when it comes to gaming.

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Intel_i7_2600K_i5_2500K/9.html


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11871002*
> Trying to decided which motherboard to get. UD4 or P67 Pro... I don't like the gold and black color scheme, and atm I have a blue color scheme going on...


Asus board has UEFI on it and 8 sata ports compared to 6


----------



## Porter_

the UD4 is a much better looking board than the P8P67 PRO, gigabyte did a very nice job on the aesthetics of their boards. i went with the Asus board simply because i wanted EFI bios.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Asus board has UEFI on it and 8 sata ports compared to 6


Hmm I see thanks!


----------



## BassDX

Looks like I too have pulled the trigger on the P8P67 Pro at Superbiiz... Given that the P55 equivalent seems to cost the same on newegg, I suppose it wasn't a bad deal.


----------



## D-Boy

Looking at the review for the P8P67 EVO on the first page, is the only difference between EVO and Pro the extra lan port on the EVO?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Asus board has UEFI on it and 8 sata ports compared to 6


+1 UEFI=win imo.


----------



## catalan

gigabyte boards support uefi, they just havent enabled it yet.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BassDX*


Looks like I too have pulled the trigger on the P8P67 Pro at Superbiiz... Given that the P55 equivalent seems to cost the same on newegg, I suppose it wasn't a bad deal.


Does it come with a lot of bling? I want those lights.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


gigabyte boards support uefi, they just havent enabled it yet.


I know that, but Im inpatient and want it now


----------



## dougri

so, am I reading the reviews correctly? currently, you can only use the Quick Sync encoding with an H67 board (which do not support overclocking the unlocked CPUs)? Ummm... that stinks.


----------



## catalan

after going through the reviews if youre mainly gaming i really dont see why you would spend the extra $100 on 2600k.


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


after going through the reviews if youre mainly gaming i really dont see why you would spend the extra $100 on 2600k.


yup... better off putting the $100 into GPUs.


----------



## Twistacles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


yup... better off putting the $100 into GPUs.


or a solid state like I did








or even a new monitor


----------



## catalan

lol have both a solid state and 2xgtx460 ill just go waste the extra $100 at the craps table


----------



## Nickzorz91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


after going through the reviews if youre mainly gaming i really dont see why you would spend the extra $100 on 2600k.


You wouldn't. Unless you like wasting money, of course.


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


lol have both a solid state and 2xgtx460 ill just go waste the extra $100 at the craps table


how many monitors you got?


----------



## catalan

2xasus vh236h


----------



## ____

What happens to this thread when SB is released? "1 Day after Sandy Bridge was released"?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


What happens to this thread when SB is released? "1 Day after Sandy Bridge was released"?


This thread becomes obsolete, and replaced by this one Intel Style:








http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...scussions.html


----------



## ____

I think this thread should go on neoGAF-style


----------



## Maou

We can just change this thread's name when SB comes.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


lol have both a solid state and 2xgtx460 ill just go waste the extra $100 at the craps table


Win!!


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


What happens to this thread when SB is released? "1 Day after Sandy Bridge was released"?


yes and then a year after sandy bridge was released it gets changed to

"obsolete sandy bridge countdown thread"


----------



## catalan

hmm read the review of the asus m4e from overclock3d and found this an interesting statement on the uefi bios. people interested in reaching maximum clocks might want to read this.

"However this BIOS in particular has seen multiple revisions in the few weeks that I've been testing it and *still doesn't get anywhere close to the stability or prowess available on the reference Intel motherboard.* It's wonderful to be able to get a single-click overclock of 4.6GHz and we highly recommend that as it takes all the guesswork and tweaking out of overclocking. Alternatively it wont go any further than that and we know already that our chip is good for 5GHz."


----------



## AMD20x6

Meh. Looking at the benchmarks and comparing to my own aging system's performance, I think my Q6600 is actually doing well enough that there is no way I can justify an upgrade.

For example, I'm matching the Sandra 2011 multimedia float performance of a stock 2500K. Sure, the 2500K could be overclocked but even then I won't hit the 2x speed improvement I shoot for with every major upgrade.


----------



## ____

Where can i find a handy dandy chart that shows me the difference between the asus boards?









Seems *legit*

I like how memory speed compatibility are in logical increments.


----------



## SimpleTech

Damn nice find _____.

Didn't realize that Asus was putting Intel NICs in some of their mid-range boards.


----------



## enri95

Hello!! 
Which is better this:
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

Or this:
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

I thought motherboards would be cheaper. Will Newegg have them for cheaper?

I thought the ud3p will be ~$140


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Hello!! 
Which is better this:
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

Or this:
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

I thought motherboards would be cheaper. Will Newegg have them for cheaper?

I thought the ud3p will be ~$140


I would go with none, I would go with the P8P67 EVO


----------



## jp27

asus ftw!!

is the maximus for sale yet?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jp27*


asus ftw!!

is the maximus for sale yet?


On germany the Maximus IV (OR VI lol dont know how its labeled) Extreme is like 314â‚¬ and they ship it on 9th.

Honestly, the Maximus is not worth it... I mean, it will OC the same as the P8P67 EVO, and you save more than 120â‚¬.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I would go with none, I would go with the P8P67 EVO










lol then I would have to go with 2500k







I'm on a budget


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


lol then I would have to go with 2500k







I'm on a budget










Oh well, it's just my personal likings.

Honestly, they will all OC the same on the P67.

Get the P8P67 then.


----------



## wumpus

have fun with a non-extreme overclocking friendly setup! 
its great for games but im mad intel made it useless for me to go cold on these bad boys








they overclock so well its not even funny how well they do.

I guess I am going to have to wait for the enthusiast range and pay out the azz for it


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh well, it's just my personal likings.

Honestly, they will all OC the same on the P67.

Get the P8P67 then.


why should I get the p8p67 and not the ud3p?any reason?









I'm kinda noob


----------



## arioscrimson

How did I miss this thread? :O

But it looks like I won't be upgrading for a while even though I really want to.

Sent from my 3GS using this Tapatalk thingy.


----------



## simon747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


hmm read the review of the asus m4e from overclock3d and found this an interesting statement on the uefi bios. people interested in reaching maximum clocks might want to read this.

"However this BIOS in particular has seen multiple revisions in the few weeks that I've been testing it and *still doesn't get anywhere close to the stability or prowess available on the reference Intel motherboard.* It's wonderful to be able to get a single-click overclock of 4.6GHz and we highly recommend that as it takes all the guesswork and tweaking out of overclocking. Alternatively it wont go any further than that and we know already that our chip is good for 5GHz."


Hi guys,

I would like to stick with Asus, but seeing lots of issues with the new bios. Is this due to the issue with retail chips microcode issue that plagues oc's of over 4.6 on non-real intel boards? Will this be fixed with an update before release? Or at all? I would like 4.8 or so and don't want to get screwed out of it be selecting the wong board.


----------



## enri95

$400????























Quote:



The Core i7-2600K will sell at $317 (in 1,000 unit lots), while the Core i5-2500K will run for $205. This should put the retail range at $400 for the 2600K and $300 for the 2500K. Both are excellent value for the performance they show.


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/375...us/index8.html

I will not be buying a 2600k









*changes sig*


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


$400????























http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/375...us/index8.html

I will not be buying a 2600k









*changes sig*


I don't think those prices are right.

I mean, I will be getting an 2600k for 320â‚¬ or so... Which is like $350 or $360, but not anywhere close to $400.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't think those prices are right.

I mean, I will be getting an 2600k for 320€ or so... Which is like $350 or $360, but not anywhere close to $400.


That's still expensive







. I only have $500 for mobo+ram+cpu









I have to wait till early March for more money


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


That's still expensive







. I only have $500 for mobo+ram+cpu










i was estimating $500 for just the board/cpu and that was with a 2500k.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


i was estimating $500 for just the board/cpu and that was with a 2500k.


I don't need a high end board...a $150 board will work for me just fine.

2500k ~$300
mobo ~$150
ram ~50

total $500


----------



## 2010rig

yep, $50 seems about right for some good Ram, like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-277-_-Product


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


That's still expensive







. I only have $500 for mobo+ram+cpu









I have to wait till early March for more money




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


yep, $50 seems about right for some good Ram, like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-277-_-Product


Those are soem good RAM, I've had them previously, and I could easily do 1800Mhz on it.


----------



## simon747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


BTW retail CHIPs if not OCing like you like right now that Might/Will change after release. What we are seeing is that Intel is purposely limiting CPU Microcode, so that their Boards and a select others/ ES CPUs are OCing much better than Retail/ other boards. The Microcodes will all be the same after release.


So is this confirmed? Should I just get an intel board, or will this be sorted on release? Peolpe do seem to have issues with retail chips on gig and asus boards not reaching higher oc's....


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


yep, $50 seems about right for some good Ram, like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-277-_-Product


Thanks, I was looking at that. Thank god ram is inexpensive


----------



## PanicProne

What?

There's no way 2600k will be close to 400€. That can't be right.

And is it also true that only Intel mobos are getting higher OCs? :S


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't think those prices are right.

I mean, I will be getting an 2600k for 320€ or so... Which is like $350 or $360, but not anywhere close to $400.



320€ = $427.0720







not even close lool


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simon747*


Hi guys,

I would like to stick with Asus, but seeing lots of issues with the new bios. Is this due to the issue with retail chips microcode issue that plagues oc's of over 4.6 on non-real intel boards? Will this be fixed with an update before release? Or at all? I would like 4.8 or so and don't want to get screwed out of it be selecting the wong board.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *simon747*


So is this confirmed? Should I just get an intel board, or will this be sorted on release? Peolpe do seem to have issues with retail chips on gig and asus boards not reaching higher oc's....


It be fixed on all boards.
its not a secret, as soon the new bioses have implemented it, it be there for people to use.
Internet feeds rumors fast.


----------



## Chewy

I'll spend my money on a gig board, I trust the niggles will be sorted by then


----------



## eduardmc

i don't have a budget. so i'm shooting for a 2600k and a good mobo, asus pro or evo, or ud4 o 5. Trying avoiding hi end mobo since most of them seem to carry the nf200 chip which will make your mobo really hot.


----------



## simon747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11872731*
> It be fixed on all boards.
> its not a secret, as soon the new bioses have implemented it, it be there for people to use.
> Internet feeds rumors fast.


Man I hope so...Hope Asus and Gigabyte update asap.....


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simon747;11872784*
> Man I hope so...Hope Asus and Gigabyte update asap.....


As I stated, its coming......








http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=12724089&postcount=762


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11872899*
> As I stated, its coming......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=12724089&postcount=762


man gigabyte boards bios supports is great.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11872713*
> 320€ = $427.0720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even close lool


My bad!

Well I am sure it will be like $350 on the US, I mean, they always rip us off in Europe with prices, so I'm sure you will have a 2600k way lower than $400.


----------



## simon747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11872899*
> As I stated, its coming......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=12724089&postcount=762


Dude, NICE! I am leaning towards the ud4, which I am sure they will update this Internal PLL voltage override deal (needs to be enabled) for all boards so at least the playing field will be even...Thanks for posting


----------



## kcuestag

Does ASUS have some kind of update program to update BIOS inside Windows?

I honestly don't like updating through a pen drive, I find it a bit hard and I am scared to screw up the motherboard.

I definitely like the P8P67 EVO a lot more, looks more beautiful, but...

Will Asus also update their BIOS to make this Internal OC thing betteR?


----------



## Pauliesss

So I will have to flash bios to this newer version(on UD4) for having option called Internal PLL voltage override ?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11873013*
> Does ASUS have some kind of update program to update BIOS inside Windows?
> 
> I honestly don't like updating through a pen drive, I find it a bit hard and I am scared to screw up the motherboard.
> 
> I definitely like the P8P67 EVO a lot more, looks more beautiful, but...
> 
> Will Asus also update their BIOS to make this Internal OC thing betteR?


I'm not sure about Asus but I know Gigabyte can update the BIOS through within Windows. I feel opposoite of you though, I would feel safer updating the BIOS through a USB drive outside of Windows. I feel there is less chance of error.


----------



## Skylight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11873013*
> Does ASUS have some kind of update program to update BIOS inside Windows?
> 
> I honestly don't like updating through a pen drive, I find it a bit hard and I am scared to screw up the motherboard.
> 
> I definitely like the P8P67 EVO a lot more, looks more beautiful, but...
> 
> Will Asus also update their BIOS to make this Internal OC thing betteR?


Sure thing ASUS Update Utility

By the way, if we started this topic. There is a lot of unique features from Asus and Gigabyte side such as gigabyte mobos charging your USB device with turned off computer, quick booting to windows, smart quickboot etc. At the same time Asus charging your USB devices faster, BT Go which is better than OC Cloud, has better software as far I know, suggestions?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11873032*
> I'm not sure about Asus but I know Gigabyte can update the BIOS through within Windows. I feel opposoite of you though, I would feel safer updating the BIOS through a USB drive outside of Windows. I feel there is less chance of error.


On my previous GA-MA790FXT-UD5P I updated it through Windows like 10 times and I had no issues, that's why I feel safer on Windows, hehe.

Would updating on a pen drive be easy? I never did that


----------



## Skylight

yea and a gigabyte has funny comics about their unique futures.. wonder if Asus has the same

*Gigabyte EDM*


----------



## Old Hippie

Quote:



I updated it through Windows like 10 times and I had no issues, that's why I feel safer on Windows, hehe.


You're feeling confident but it's definately not safer.









All MBs manfgs have different BIOS update options.

You'll have to check yours but flashing from a pen/USB/flash drive is easy.


----------



## simon747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I definitely like the P8P67 EVO a lot more, looks more beautiful, but...

Will Asus also update their BIOS to make this Internal OC thing betteR?


+1; really like the asus new bios, but people seem to have more issues with oc past 46 or so on asus, hope they will adapt to the pll overide such as gigabyte looks to be doing...guess I should just wait and chill...and see which board looks to be ocing better the ud4 or the p8p67 deluxe...I'n the end, I am sure it is just down to the Chip itself...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


2xasus vh236h


Me too


----------



## Sin0822

Hey EVERYONE, GIgabyte has gotten back TO me!!!!! They HAVE IMPLEMENTED UNLOCK PLL for those high OCes, INTEL BOARDS ARE NOT TH ONLY ONES ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!

ONE STIPULATION< ONLY WORKS WITH D2 STEPPING CHIPS< NO ES CHIPS work with it








like all of mine ahahaha.


----------



## simon747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Hey EVERYONE, GIgabyte has gotten back TO me!!!!! They HAVE IMPLEMENTED UNLOCK PLL for those high OCes, INTEL BOARDS ARE NOT TH ONLY ONES ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!

ONE STIPULATION< ONLY WORKS WITH D2 STEPPING CHIPS< NO ES CHIPS work with it







like all of mine ahahaha.












Hope they introduce on the ud4 too...no word on asus yet...
Thanks for letting us know


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Hey EVERYONE, GIgabyte has gotten back TO me!!!!! They HAVE IMPLEMENTED UNLOCK PLL for those high OCes, INTEL BOARDS ARE NOT TH ONLY ONES ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!

ONE STIPULATION< ONLY WORKS WITH D2 STEPPING CHIPS< NO ES CHIPS work with it







like all of mine ahahaha.


Yah thats great news. Things are looking good!!!


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


Hey EVERYONE, GIgabyte has gotten back TO me!!!!! They HAVE IMPLEMENTED UNLOCK PLL for those high OCes, INTEL BOARDS ARE NOT TH ONLY ONES ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!

ONE STIPULATION< ONLY WORKS WITH D2 STEPPING CHIPS< NO ES CHIPS work with it







like all of mine ahahaha.


which ones are d2 stepping chips? (2600k)??

PS. did you know hitting "control-F1" brings up hidden features on most mb's bios? if you have a ud7 try it and see what happens... it might already be there!


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


which ones are d2 stepping chips? (2600k)??

PS. did you know hitting "control-F1" brings up hidden features on most mb's bios? if you have a ud7 try it and see what happens... it might already be there!


Retail.


----------



## Am*

Umm I have a quick question about the motherboards with these newer chips: will there be any PCI-Express 3.0 motherboards available anytime soon?


----------



## Levesque

Will the LGA1156 *CPU waterblocks *be compatible with LGA1155? Do we have to wait for new waterblocks to come out?

I'm thinking of going Asus Maximus Extreme IV + 2600K, AMD 6990+6970... but still not sure about switching from LGA1366 to SB...


----------



## Not A Good Idea

*
Quote:



Originally Posted by Levesque


Will the LGA1156 CPU waterblocks be compatible with LGA1155? Do we have to wait for new waterblocks to come out?


*yes they will be compatible.


----------



## Mau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


which ones are d2 stepping chips? (2600k)??


I was just going to ask Sin the same question...

But a quick Google search turned up this:

Quote:



"The last thing to note is that the current chips comes in two steppings: D1 and D2. Stepping D1 is preferred because it will allow for higher multipliers to be achieved. Eventually all chips should reach D1 stepping, similar to the C0 vs D0 for 900 series Core i7 chips, but in the initial stages you may get a D2 chip. Enthusiasts are encouraged to search for a D1 chip or request a retailer verify the Stepping prior to purchase if at all possible." Source


----------



## catalan

odd because he said gigabytes bios update only support d2 stepping


----------



## PDXgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11873402*
> Yah thats great news. Things are looking good!!!


Now ask Gigabyte about ehe UEFI issue.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXgeek;11873713*
> Now ask Gigabyte about ehe UEFI issue.


What UEFI issue?

Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11873945*
> What UEFI issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


supposedly just inconsistent w/ stability cause it's relatively new. ive seen reviews where they get 5+ghz oc and reviews where they cant go past 4.6ghz and that's w/ the new asus m4e board


----------



## 77Pat

Now I am more seriously considering the MSI GD65 board after reading the review at hardocp.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/01/03/msi_p67agd65_lga1155_chipset_motherboard_review/1

This was an interesting part:

"This is also the first review we have done and left Intel's Turbo clock scaling features on. The clock scaling on these new processors is very significant, so much that it would be a mistake to turn it off. Intel rates the 2500K and 2600K at 3.3GHz and 3.4GHz respectively. At no times under any sort of load did I actually see these processors operate at these speeds. These processors always worked at higher clocks even under full 100% core loads. Obviously, this is likely going to be related to how well you cool the processors and ambient temperatures inside your chassis."


----------



## Breakbeat

I would seriously consider the Intel board if it had UEFI... actually i might still go with it in the end. But i am def waiting till release to hear what people are saying about the different boards. I can't belive ASUS doesnt have any info out on the Sabertooth yet. So close yet still so far from making a decision.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11874171*
> I would seriously consider the Intel board if it had UEFI... actually i might still go with it in the end. But i am def waiting till release to hear what people are saying about the different boards. I can't belive ASUS doesnt have any info out on the Sabertooth yet. So close yet still so far from making a decision.


that p67bg is pretty good. i like the Intel Skull with the backlighting and led eyes. it looks bad ass in the dark... lol


----------



## dougri

Everything I've read from the reviews indicates there are no CPU overclocking options available with an H67 mobo and that only H67 mobo's will support the hardware accelerated encoding. So basically, take your pick... OC or HW-accelerated encoding... or wait for Z68 in Q2. OK... got it. Then why is Liquid Nitrogen Overclocking selling a 2500k system on an Gigabyte H67 board at 4.2GHz?


----------



## Breakbeat

I really just want to know how the Intel board does against comparable priced boards. I really want a board with the UEFI Bios but i get 1/2 off on Intel stuff so i dont really know if it makes sense going with another board.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11874343*
> Everything I've read from the reviews indicates there are no CPU overclocking options available with an H67 mobo and that only H67 mobo's will support the hardware accelerated encoding. So basically, take your pick... OC or HW-accelerated encoding... or wait for Z68 in Q2. OK... got it. Then why is Liquid Nitrogen Overclocking selling a 2500k system on an Gigabyte H67 board at 4.2GHz?


The hardware accelerated endcoding is because of how the GPU and CPU work together on the H67 systems. The P67 systems dont use the intergrated GPU so they dont get the same benifits.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11874369*
> The hardware accelerated endcoding is because of how the GPU and CPU work together on the H67 systems. The P67 systems dont use the intergrated GPU so they dont get the same benifits.


not until z68 anyway. Was LNO just misinformed and thought they could provide an overclocked H67 system? Or does H67 bios allow overclocking with a discrete GPU in place?


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11872927*
> My bad!
> 
> Well I am sure it will be like $350 on the US, I mean, they always rip us off in Europe with prices, so I'm sure you will have a 2600k way lower than $400.


Damn!







If it's so then i'll newer be able to afford SB








I'm hoping that they'll sell at like 320 USD which would be like 170Ls
but if it's 350 EUR then it will take much more time to get Sandy
I really really want it NOW!


----------



## dougri

Now they've actually updated their site with pricing and upped the H67 OC to 4.7GHz on a 2500K. Seems they are pretty confident you can overclock an H67 system. Has anyone tried to OC an H67 system with a discrete GPU in place?

http://www.LiquidNitrogenOverclocking.com/trinity_stealth.shtml


----------



## Blostorm

Benchmarks are out. It's impressive.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11874424*
> Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so then i'll newer be able to afford SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that they'll sell at like 320 USD which would be like 170Ls
> but if it's 350 EUR then it will take much more time to get Sandy
> I really really want it NOW!


I never said 350€









They're going to be around 320€ with shipping here in Germany (The 2600k I mean).

Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk.


----------



## dougri

Too funny... now that the NDA has been lifted, the Microcenter site is overloaded. too... many... connections


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11874526*
> Too funny... now that the NDA has been lifted, the Microcenter site is overloaded. too... many... connections


Yeah they need a serious backend overhaul, maybe multiple sql servers.


----------



## Sin0822

My NDA is still in affect, IDK why. Don't ask but i cannot post my stuff for a few days. ANYWAYS Yes only D2, some are D2 stepping ES chips all retail are D2.

here are the BIOSes:
http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952


----------



## Chrisch

On Gigabyte it the PLL Setting work only with Retail Chips?

On ASUS and Intel it work also with D2 ES Samples (D1 not tested because don´t have one)

Btw with latest Bios from ASUS you can disable the energy saving settings and run the turbo


----------



## Sin0822

I have seen, it DOES work with D2 ES chips, but not D1 ES chips, there are only a small batch of D2 ES chips made for the press. I was told early this morning, really last night that only D2 stepping will work, and i have two D1 stepping haha.

HAHA disable energy saving and run turbo? What is so new about that? With gigabyte you don't even need to set turbo, but it does give option. I thin with turbo is the same though, i just don't like setting 4 mutlipliers lol.

I am glad to see they implimented this fast, aslo latest Gigabyte BIOS is reporting frequency correctly.

Also CPU-Z has or will release today CPU-Z that reads vcore on gigabtye boards instead of qpi voltage.


----------



## Breakbeat

I really just need to walk away from this thread for a few days, let the dust settle and see what happens. But my ADHD wont let me ;(


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11874806*
> On Gigabyte it the PLL Setting work only with Retail Chips?
> 
> On ASUS and Intel it work also with D2 ES Samples (D1 not tested because don´t have one)
> 
> Btw with latest Bios from ASUS you can disable the energy saving settings and run the turbo


Super WIN!


----------



## Blostorm

According to what I saw...The i5 2500k will be a damn good chip for the price. I'm probably getting one instead of the 2600k...I though the extra cache would help but not really


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11874806*
> On Gigabyte it the PLL Setting work only with Retail Chips?
> 
> On ASUS and Intel it work also with D2 ES Samples (D1 not tested because don´t have one)
> 
> Btw with latest Bios from ASUS you can disable the energy saving settings and run the turbo


which asus board are you using chris


----------



## aleiro

According to Microcenter the sticker price is 369.99, but she wasn't 100% sure if it was that or a little lower. And as we all know she said check back on the 9th. I just got off the phone with them.

edit: forgot to name the chip... 2600k. Im at work and busy sorry about that


----------



## catalan

asrock p67 extreme4 review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4080/welcome-to-sandy-bridge-with-the-asrock-p67-extreme4

msi p67a-gd65 review
http://hardocp.com/article/2011/01/03/msi_p67agd65_lga1155_chipset_motherboard_review/


----------



## Chewy

Not found?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11874690*
> My NDA is still in affect, IDK why. Don't ask but i cannot post my stuff for a few days. ANYWAYS Yes only D2, some are D2 stepping ES chips all retail are D2.
> 
> here are the BIOSes:
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952


Thanks for the link sir!


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11875574*
> Not found?


links went bad for some reason i updated em. here they are again though

asrock p67 extreme4
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4080/welcome-to-sandy-bridge-with-the-asrock-p67-extreme4

msi p67a-gd65
http://hardocp.com/article/2011/01/03/msi_p67agd65_lga1155_chipset_motherboard_review/


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11875131*
> According to Microcenter the sticker price is 369.99, but she wasn't 100% sure if it was that or a little lower. And as we all know she said check back on the 9th. I just got off the phone with them.
> 
> edit: forgot to name the chip... 2600k. Im at work and busy sorry about that


is that full price? or lowered like the 950?


----------



## catalan

asus p67 pro and p67 deluxe review

http://bjorn3d.com/articles/ASUS_P67_Motherboards_P8P67_Deluxe_and_P8P67_Pro/1973.html


----------



## Not A Good Idea

so what is the 2600k priced at? i was seeing low 300's now im seeing mid to high 300's???


----------



## PanicProne

What's this crap I'm reading about Sandy Bridge having Hardware DRM?

What the hell? How will that affect us? Will it kill our privacy?


----------



## nukefission

hello
how many days till bulldozer?


----------



## 77Pat

Looks like newegg should hopefully be up soon. Even though deactivated, I do not believe it was up before.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074&cm_re=sandy_bridge-_-19-115-074-_-Product


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11875798*
> Looks like newegg should hopefully be up soon. Even though deactivated, I do not believe it was up before.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074&cm_re=sandy_bridge-_-19-115-074-_-Product


It wasn't up before, this is the first time I see it and I've searched many times for it.


----------



## catalan

so the pushed release of the 4th is true?


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11875798*
> Looks like newegg should hopefully be up soon. Even though deactivated, I do not believe it was up before.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074&cm_re=sandy_bridge-_-19-115-074-_-Product


how did you look for it?







nothing appears when i search


----------



## catalan

shows up when i searched. i put i5-2400


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11875871*
> how did you look for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing appears when i search


search Sandy Bridge


----------



## 77Pat

i searched 'sandy bridge'


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11875798*
> Looks like newegg should hopefully be up soon. Even though deactivated, I do not believe it was up before.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074&cm_re=sandy_bridge-_-19-115-074-_-Product


that link has been diactivated for 2 weeks now i keep refreshing hoping that one of this days it will come active (i want the 2600k)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11875917*
> i searched 'sandy bridge'


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=sandy+bridge&x=0&y=0


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11875724*
> asus p67 pro and p67 deluxe review
> 
> http://bjorn3d.com/articles/ASUS_P67_Motherboards_P8P67_Deluxe_and_P8P67_Pro/1973.html


thanx after reading this review i finally made up my mind and will be getting the Deluxe version, at $45 dollars different you really get it with all the added feature.


----------



## ____

D1= good, D2 = bad?


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11876130*
> D1= good, D2 = bad?


D1 is pre-release
D2 is retail


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11858186*
> How well will a Hyper 212+ do for cooling? What after market fans should I be looking at? Or should I just get a H70? I forgot how hard picking parts can be...


According to this review it will do very well. If it does well on all current LGA775s and i5s/i7s, there's no reason it'll do any less on SB chips. I've run into people on other forums that run the 2600k on air at 1.6v, 75C without a problem. That's an extreme example. With fine tuning our voltage, us 212+ owners could expect to be in the mid 60s at 4.8GHz, and having a second fan would make it even more possible.
Quote:


> The CoolerMaster Hyper 212 with a single fan was used and the load temperatures delivered were in the low to mid 60s Celsius. Impressive to say the least. 4.62GHz on the 2600K.


----------



## mobius9

I know it's probably already been said, but on friday I hit the San Marcos, CA frys and they already were stocking the sandy bridge mobos. I handled a ASUS P8P67 EVO since they didn't bolt them down to the shelves yet. Pretty heatsinks.


----------



## enri95

so when will newegg officially make sb cpus and mobos available? the nda has been lifted has it not?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9;11876263*
> I know it's probably already been said, but on friday I hit the San Marcos, CA frys and they already were stocking the sandy bridge mobos. I handled a ASUS P8P67 EVO since they didn't bolt them down to the shelves yet. Pretty heatsinks.


Did they say what they were going to charge for it? I'm in SD too BTW.


----------



## Pauliesss

I would like to see some benchmarks between ASUS P8P67 EVO and GIGABYTE P67A-UD4, because I still havent decided which one to take. ASUS P8P67 EVO/Deluxe or GIGABYTE P67A-UD4.


----------



## PanicProne

I'm much more worried about the news of Sandy Bridge having DRM incorporated into the chips.

I might not go with Sandy Bridge afterall.


----------



## JedixJarf

Neobits has 2500k listed for 246, not in stock though. But they do have the standard 2400 in stock.

http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52500k_la_i5_2500k_qc_lga1155_3_3ghz_p548448.html


----------



## kcuestag

Did Intel specify what is the max safe voltage for 24/7?

I want my 2600k mainly for [email protected], and honestly, I don't want to kill it, I heard Intel chips die easily with voltage (Specially 980X).


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11876899*
> I'm much more worried about the news of Sandy Bridge having DRM incorporated into the chips.
> 
> I might not go with Sandy Bridge afterall.


i'm worried about that too.. Does anybody have any information?

Just did some research.

It seems it's just DRM for some Movie streaming service between netflix and intel... Won't bother me.

This will fail so badly they could of just have made the movies cheaper or the chips cheaper...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11877012*
> i'm worried about that too.. Does anybody have any information?


Found this informative

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1934536/intels-sandy-bridge-sucks-hollywood-drm


----------



## ____

If it doesn't affect games, no biggie.

It seems that it only affects streaming videos with DRM. I'm sure your legally backed up DVDs and still be streamed in your own network.

Also, why are there there 2 power fans, but only 2 chassis fans?


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11877102*
> Found this informative
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1934536/intels-sandy-bridge-sucks-hollywood-drm


That's the article in the news section.

That's WHAT we are talking about.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11877130*
> That's the article in the news section.
> 
> That's WHAT we are talking about.


Heh, didnt look in the news section. That article is self explanatory.


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11877118*
> If it doesn't affect games, no biggie.


I think it only affects the ripping of movies streamed via Intel's Video service?

I hope I'm right, at least.


----------



## JedixJarf

It affects digital media that will only be streamed to the sandy bridge platform. This means everyone should still be able to rip blu ray and dvd "backups" just fine. You just wont be able to duplicate the digital content that was streamed to your machine.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11876941*
> Did Intel specify what is the max safe voltage for 24/7?
> 
> I want my 2600k mainly for [email protected], and honestly, I don't want to kill it, I heard Intel chips die easily with voltage (Specially 980X).


???


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11877155*
> It affects digital media that will only be streamed to the sandy bridge platform. This means everyone should still be able to rip blu ray and dvd "backups" just fine. You just wont be able to duplicate the digital content that was streamed to your machine.


That's all there is to it?


----------



## 8-Ball

Why isn't this Jean-Luc's thread anymore?


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11876899*
> I'm much more worried about the news of Sandy Bridge having DRM incorporated into the chips.
> 
> I might not go with Sandy Bridge afterall.


I would assume that most microprocessor have hardware encryption of some sort.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11877221*
> That's all there is to it?
> 
> It doesn't affect bit-torrenting in anyway?


correct.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I just hope that they have decent prices on the 2500k and 2600k.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11875843*
> so the pushed release of the 4th is true?


any truth to this?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;11877226*
> Why isn't this Jean-Luc's thread anymore?


no, he got banned.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;11877226*
> Why isn't this Jean-Luc's thread anymore?


He was banned for trolling some other threads


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11877253*
> correct.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11877265*
> He was banned for trolling some other threads


Actually, no. It was way beyond that. But remember not to discuss banned members, it's against the rules.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11877268*


Lol, there is always Interpol


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11877265*
> He was banned for trolling some other threads


He seemed like a good user, but he was too much of a fanboy, and of course a lot of OCN'ers provoked him...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11877274*
> Actually, no. It was way beyond that. But remember not to discuss banned members, it's against the rules.


Sorry didnt know that. Ok my mouth is shut


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11877281*
> Lol, there is always Interpol


Interpol are not police, they only aid in the flow of information between nations. Stop watching too much tv.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11877330*
> Interpol are not police, they only aid in the flow of information between nations. Stop watching too much tv.


I dont have cable







so I dont really watch TV.


----------



## ____

So when will Newegg start setting SB chips and mobos


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11877363*
> So when will Newegg start setting SB chips and mobos


Hopefully tomorrow ?!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

January 9th, unless Intel feels ready to cut the non-disclosure agreement with Newegg earlier.


----------



## enri95

the k cpus will come with big cooler







like 980x if anyonestill didnt know
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i72600K-and-i52500K-Processors-Debut/?page=7


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11877390*
> the k cpus will come with big cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like 980x if anyonestill didnt know
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i72600K-and-i52500K-Processors-Debut/?page=7


thats generous, will still slap on my V6GT though.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11877390*
> the k cpus will come with big cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like 980x if anyonestill didnt know
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i72600K-and-i52500K-Processors-Debut/?page=7


my cooler will be up for sale asap! lol


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11877390*
> the k cpus will come with big cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like 980x if anyonestill didnt know
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i72600K-and-i52500K-Processors-Debut/?page=7


That's pretty cool.

Perhaps an aftermarket cooler is not even needed?









I've seen these CPUs remain extremely cool even with crazy voltages.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11877421*
> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Perhaps an aftermarket cooler is not even needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen these CPUs remain extremely cool even with crazy voltages.


But the V6GT has LEDs


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11877421*
> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Perhaps an aftermarket cooler is not even needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen these CPUs remain extremely cool even with crazy voltages.


Low temps doesn't mean it's safe.

I've seen 980X's die easily with low temps with voltages above 1.4v ...

I honestly won't run above 1.4v on my 2600k most probably, maybe even 1.375v...


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11877447*
> Low temps doesn't mean it's safe.
> 
> I've seen 980X's die easily with low temps with voltages above 1.4v ...
> 
> I honestly won't run above 1.4v on my 2600k most probably, maybe even 1.375v...


I think Intel rates their 32nm chips with the absolute max of 1.4v.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11877463*
> I think Intel rates their 32nm chips with the absolute max of 1.4v.


Well, if they do rate SB's for 1.4v too, that will be damn great news as I will run it on 1.4v then which should be +4.8Ghz


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11877390*
> the k cpus will come with big cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like 980x if anyonestill didnt know
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i72600K-and-i52500K-Processors-Debut/?page=7


I didn't know that. I don't know how much that adds to the cost of the processor, but I will probably be buying my own anyway. Maybe I'll give the big intel one to my gf when I build her computer.

How are those coolers anyway?


----------



## ____

Whats the point of that big of a fan if the bottom 1/3 doesn't even blow air through the fins.

Should I grab an SSD for SB, or should I wait until they become more mainstream.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Holy crap, that stock cooler looks impressive. Jean (says he) gets 4.8GHz at 1.324v. Even if HE'S not being honest about that there are many others on other forums that have similar results. If the stock cooler doesn't have a horrible crap push pin design, I'll give it a shot and compare it to what my 212+ gets.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11877522*
> Should I grab an SSD for SB, or should I wait until they become more mainstream.


woot.com had a great deal the other day, the only time up until now that I would consider buying one. Kingston ssd v series 128gb for $200 + $50 MIR. I personally still couldn't justify spending that much on a drive so it is really personal preference right now. In a year or two they will be much more affordable/justifiable.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11877522*
> Should I grab an SSD for SB, or should I wait until they become more mainstream.


If you have the money, I see no reason to leave out an SSD. It seems like systems hit huge diminishing returns around $1000 for a majority of everyday tasks. People in the SSD forums seem to feel its the most noticeable performance upgrade you can get once you have already built a capable system.

One of the best drives on the market, the C300, was $120 for 64GB at newegg recently. For me, its a no brainer, I'm getting one. If you are really hurting for money though, its easy to leave out.


----------



## Pauliesss

Do you think that stock cooler for K versions will still be better than AC Freezer 13?


----------



## Maou

I think 4.8 will be ideal for 24/7


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;11877607*
> I think 4.8 will be ideal for 24/7


That would be great, I want 4.8Ghz for 24/7 ^^.


----------



## Diogo

http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-2500k-and-core-i7-2600k-review/

Guru3D Review!!


----------



## PanicProne

I honestly don't think there will be a problem if we run our SB chips at 1.4v and under.

Any way, in the 1.3v range, we should already be able to squeeze some great clocks out of them.

Like 4.6ghz +


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogo;11877681*
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-2500k-and-core-i7-2600k-review/
> 
> Guru3D Review!!


Dude, check the news section.

There's a thread with this and many other reviews in it.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11877593*
> If you have the money, I see no reason to leave out an SSD. It seems like systems hit huge diminishing returns around $1000 for a majority of everyday tasks. People in the SSD forums seem to feel its the most noticeable performance upgrade you can get once you have already built a capable system.
> 
> One of the best drives on the market, the C300, was $120 for 64GB at newegg recently. For me, its a no brainer, I'm getting one. If you are really hurting for money though, its easy to leave out.


I'm worried about all my programs bloating the /users folder.
Well I'm actually worried about a lot of things, including x64 OS, actually building the computer, drivers, bleh.

Still can't wait to build something that will rape my laptop.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> When you opt to step down to the Core i5 2500 then you'll forfeit on hyper-threading, get 2MB less L3 cache and the core clock goes down 100 MHz. It will save you some money alright, but the performance decrease is very much noticeable and measurable.


From Guru3d.

Makes me really want a 2600k now.


----------



## BassDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11876913*
> Neobits has 2500k listed for 246, not in stock though. But they do have the standard 2400 in stock.
> 
> http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52500k_la_i5_2500k_qc_lga1155_3_3ghz_p548448.html


So both are $30 above MSRP? Ouch. If the other e-tailers follow suit, then it looks like my worst fears could be coming true


----------



## Stealth Pyros

One other nice bit I found in a thread on XS:
Quote:


> Ouch 4.2ghz gives it (2600k) the same cpu score in Vantage as 4.6ghz on my 920.


I also found a review getting 4.3GHz at 1.312v 74C with the stock cooler. So by the looks of it, no, the stock cooler still isn't that great. I think my 212+ will easily let me get 4.5GHz, maybe 4.8.

http://www.overclockers.com/intel-i7-2600k-sandy-bridge-review?utm_source=pr


----------



## QuadDamage

I can't wait for my SB

Here is whats going down

I7 2600k
P67 Board (Unsure something with Cross Fire)
DDR 3 Ram (What should I get)
SSD Hard Drive Crusical SSD 128 GB
1000 GB HD (Already have)
Antec P183 Case (Already have)
1100 Watt Power Supply (Already have)
Water Lines (Will buy new ones)
Second GTX 460 card 1gb MSI Cyclone

The Plan is Windows 7 on the SSD with steam and the few games I play on the SSD. The 1 TB will be adding another 1 TB shortly for movies and music.

I don't know what type of ram to get, I already have my adapter for the GTZ and have Shin-Etsu MicroSi G751 Thermal CPU, I plan to hit around 4.7ghz on water for gaming near 24/7

Just unsure about what ram to get with this build and also what board. As soon as the Egg has em, ill pull the trigger.

I have a GTX 460 I plan to get another one. I currently Have the MSI cyclone, can I can get brand or should I get a matching one? It's the big 1 fan solution, could I get the Hawk or a different brand?


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11877867*
> I have a GTX 460 I plan to get another one. I currently Have the MSI cyclone, can I can get brand or should I get a matching one? It's the big 1 fan solution, could I get the Hawk or a different brand?


All 460s are the same. Just get the one with same RAM. Don't get something labeled SE.


----------



## QuadDamage

^^ thanks that what I thought

Here is the PS I got for free.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/tagan-1100-watt-power-supply-review/1

I have a Neo Power 650 currently that I love, it's near silent and I got this one for free. Should I still upgrade or looking to trade it for someone. My friend wanted the case it came in and gave me the ps haha

I'm selling my current system to my roommate, I'm just keeping my case and video card. He is buying a new case, and i sold him my old ati 4850 and i got him a air cooler


----------



## Blostorm

OMG. I'm getting 350$ for my mobo and cpu. I wanted the i7 but I don't feel spending 200$ bucks on a mobo and stuff. I might actually grab a 2500k and call it a day.


----------



## PanicProne

Which cooler?

V6GT or NH-D14?

Can't decide.


----------



## JedixJarf

I went with V6GT since I got a sweet deal on it, I think it will be more than enough for SB. And it has LEDs









Edit:

V6 GT on amazon for $61 with no tax and free 2 day amazon prime shipping, $69.99 + tax and shipping on the egg...


----------



## attonbitusira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11872642*
> yep, $50 seems about right for some good Ram, like this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277&cm_re=gskill_ram_4gb-_-20-231-277-_-Product


1st post. Greetings.
Following this thread for a bit. Can't keep up with the amount of posts/day









Yes sir to the rippjaw series. Sold out in Canada last I checked.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11878038*
> Which cooler?
> 
> V6GT or NH-D14?
> 
> Can't decide.


The NH-D14 will definitely beat the V6GT


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11878058*
> I went with V6GT since I got a sweet deal on it, I think it will be more than enough for SB. And it has LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> V6 GT on amazon for $61 with no tax and free 2 day amazon prime shipping, $69.99 + tax and shipping on the egg...
> Amazon.com: Cooler Master V6GT 220-Watt CPU Cooler RR-V6GT-22PK-R1: Electronics


I'll probably get the V6GT.

Should keep the SB chips under check easily!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11878038*
> Which cooler?
> 
> V6GT or NH-D14?
> 
> Can't decide.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11878149*
> The NH-D14 will definitely beat the V6GT


Yes it will BUT, its ugly and $30 more..


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11878038*
> Which cooler?
> 
> V6GT or NH-D14?
> 
> Can't decide.


until i see reports on fitment, i'd be worried about clearance issues with the NH-D14. I'm considering the NH-U12P, and i'm worried about that cooler...let alone the massive NH-D14.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Are we 100% certain the unlocked CPUs (2500k and 2600k) will come with the tower CPU cooler? (Intel XTS100H)


----------



## eduardmc

i have my WC Ready for the 2600k


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;11878259*
> Are we 100% certain the unlocked CPUs (2500k and 2600k) will come with the tower CPU cooler? (Intel XTS100H)


No.


----------



## PanicProne

I'll get the V6GT, since it's a high-end cooler and much cheaper than the Noctua.

But first, I'll actually give the new stock Intel cooler a chance (if we actually get that cooler)

That thing looks like it could actually do some good!


----------



## reflex99

my V6GT is pretty cool.


----------



## Rampage Jackson

I'll hook it up to my main loop once I finish my case. Until then, I'll use the VX.


----------



## OC Maximus

My 2600k will be going under water









OCM


----------



## ____

They can do that now?


----------



## 77Pat

I'm planning on using the Thermalright Silver Arrow, although I am not sure if there will be enough clearance on the Gigabyte UD4 (current leader).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11878758*
> I'm planning on using the Thermalright Silver Arrow, although I am not sure if there will be enough clearance on the Gigabyte UD4 (current leader).


Why is the UD4 the current leather? :/

I mean the heatsink on the mobo is smaller and doesn't cover the lower part below the CPU, does that affect it by any change?

Should I go for the EVO? Or the UD4?

Personally I prefer the EVO's style and new BIOS, but... Is the UD4 better?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11878786*
> Why is the UD4 the current leather? :/
> 
> I mean the heatsink on the mobo is smaller and doesn't cover the lower part below the CPU, does that affect it by any change?
> 
> Should I go for the EVO? Or the UD4?
> 
> Personally I prefer the EVO's style and new BIOS, but... Is the UD4 better?


I think he meant

"leader in his mind"

If you like the evo better, they will perform about the same


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11878835*
> I think he meant
> 
> "leader in his mind"
> 
> If you like the evo better, they will perform about the same


The same? or "about" the same? Meaning one will perform a bit better? If so, which one?

I honestly prefer the looks of the EVO a lot more


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11878857*
> The same? or "about" the same? Meaning one will perform a bit better? If so, which one?
> 
> I honestly prefer the looks of the EVO a lot more


In today's world, pretty much all motherboards perform the same. At the moment, the "best" performing board, is the Intel DP67KG or whatever it is called because intel has not yet released their optimizations (sin called it "microcode") to manufacturers.

But other boards will pass the intel board once intel does release that.

TL;DR if you like the evo, buy it.


----------



## 77Pat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11878857*
> The same? or "about" the same? Meaning one will perform a bit better? If so, which one?
> 
> I honestly prefer the looks of the EVO a lot more


I figure they will perform the same, but the EVO has the lead in feature. I will probably not use the features and I believe the UD4 would go better with my case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112268

The Maximus IV would look best, but I am not going to spend that much on a motherboard.

And after reading the Hardocp review of the MSI G65, that board is still in the running. It performs comparably to the Asus P67 WS Revolution.

I could probably get by with the Gigabyt u3p, but I figure I want to keep the option open for crossfire/sli and I have heard a right angle sata connector is easier.


----------



## Robilar

Any idea what the street price of the 2500k and 2600k processors will be coming in at?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11878857*
> The same? or "about" the same? Meaning one will perform a bit better? If so, which one?
> 
> I honestly prefer the looks of the EVO a lot more


LOL please...just get the EVO. If you like it so much just get it!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11878910*
> Any idea what the street price of the 2500k and 2600k processors will be coming in at?


$219 for the 2500K at frys.

$319 for the 2600K


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Based on a third-party's extensive testing of 100 retail D2 stepping processors, this is how Sandy Bridge is shaping up on the overclocking front:
> 
> * Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
> * Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
> * Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/39153-intel-sandy-bridge-core-i5-2500k-core-i7-2600k-processors-review-21.html

This worries me a little. What does this mean for us?


----------



## joemaniaci

So the whole DRM thing is part of "Intel Insiders", their OWN streaming service. Anything built into the cpu will affect nothing else.
Quote:


> Yes, you read the headline right -- Intel's planning to launch its very own movie and video service in the first quarter of 2011. Unlike iTunes or really anything else out there, Intel's Insider will allow those with Core 2011-powered laptops or desktops to purchase or rent the latest movies in full HD -- yes, good ol' 1080p.


http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/03/intel-to-launch-insider-movie-service-with-1080p-content-widi-2/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11879051*
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/39153-intel-sandy-bridge-core-i5-2500k-core-i7-2600k-processors-review-21.html
> 
> This worries me a little. What does this mean for us?


I find it hard to believe that intel would dedicate 100 samples to a single source. Unless some guys from the Dell warehouse opened them up and tested them before they went into desktops or something.


----------



## reflex99

majority will get 4.5, some will go higher.

Jean's retail i7 2600K went to 4.8, could do 5, but needed 1.58v


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11878910*
> Any idea what the street price of the 2500k and 2600k processors will be coming in at?


As far as I know:

i5 2500k will be 217$
i7 2600k will be 317$

Should be around that for Newegg and maybe some promo codes for the next week!


----------



## Maou

we now have the option from intel's bios board guys


----------



## Pauliesss

As far as I understand, I can also use 2nd and 4th slot on Gigabyte UD4 to use Dual-Channel, right ?

I am asking because I will be only using 2 RAM slots, and if dual-channel means also 2nd and 4th slot, I don´t have to worry about 1st slot "occupied" by bigger CPU fan.

I am interested in V6GT, hope it will not "block" also second slot on UD4.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Should I get Gigabyte UD3, UD4 or Asus P8P67 Pro / Evo for i5 2500k which I will OC?

I will only use 1 gfx card. Anyone got the price of the Asus P67 Sabretooth yet?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11879578*
> Should I get Gigabyte UD3, UD4 or Asus P8P67 Pro / Evo for i5 2500k which I will OC?
> 
> I will only use 1 gfx card. Anyone got the price of the Asus P67 Sabretooth yet?


The Asus Pros are looking pretty good right now, and a very decent price too.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11879578*
> Should I get Gigabyte UD3, UD4 or Asus P8P67 Pro / Evo for i5 2500k which I will OC?
> 
> I will only use 1 gfx card. Anyone got the price of the Asus P67 Sabretooth yet?


for 1 gpu, get the UD3R/P

save some monies


----------



## Sin0822

I would go gigabyte. you will ahve UEFI soon once the bugs are fixed, liek ASUS was having problem you couldn't disable c1e or eist lol. Also looks and features are what yous houd look for, i would go giga or asus though not the others, maybe msi or intel.

FYI these chips run hot with 1.5+v through them, not one is stressing them enough. AIDA64 is like everest barley stress, i can turn of HT and get some great temps though. Might be becuase i am using LLC level 2 and that increase vcore a lot. Also these chips hate the cold, my WC wont work well with them, at least not when its at 20C, that seems to be the point it doesn't like.

I had to return my hyper121 it could ahndle everything but load under IBT was a killer 100C everytime.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11879669*
> I would go gigabyte. you will ahve UEFI soon once the bugs are fixed, liek ASUS was having problem you couldn't disable c1e or eist lol.
> 
> FYI these chips run hot with 1.5+v through them, not one is stressing them enough. AIDA64 is like everest barley stress, i can turn of HT and get some great temps though. Might be becuase i am using LLC level 2 and that increase vcore a lot. Also these chips hate the cold, my WC wont work well with them, at least not when its at 20C, that seems to be the point it doesn't like.


I don't understand how intel managed to make them not like cold.

For the past 50 years, computers have worked better in the cold.......

My gemini will be lonely with this one.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11879383*
> As far as I understand, I can also use 2nd and 4th slot on Gigabyte UD4 to use Dual-Channel, right ?
> 
> I am asking because I will be only using 2 RAM slots, and if dual-channel means also 2nd and 4th slot, I don´t have to worry about 1st slot "occupied" by bigger CPU fan.
> 
> I am interested in V6GT, hope it will not "block" also second slot on UD4.


Yes, you can







.


----------



## steddy

I think the article giving percentages for the overclocks of various processors was referring to the multiplier limits. I read on Xtremesystems that some/all motherboards were limiting CPU multipliers to numbers in the 40s and 50s. The problem will be fixed with BIOS updates.

Or I could've completely misunderstood the article. It didn't go into much detail.


----------



## puffsNasco

i want the Sabertooth MOBO my dream mobo, i just hope it's not a dust trap like someone mentioned on the forums


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11879669*
> my WC wont work well with them, at least not when its at 20C, that seems to be the point it doesn't like.


huh? I don't understand how this can be possible.

OCM


----------



## Sin0822

well its happening to everyone, the CPU needs to be hot for some odd reason.


----------



## Bastyn99

What the **** is this ! So now we cant WC Sandy Bridge ?


----------



## hokiealumnus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


One other nice bit I found in a thread on XS:

I also found a review getting 4.3GHz at 1.312v 74C with the stock cooler. So by the looks of it, no, the stock cooler still isn't that great. I think my 212+ will easily let me get 4.5GHz, maybe 4.8.

http://www.overclockers.com/intel-i7...?utm_source=pr


Thanks for the link! I just want to be clear that the cooler used was an upgraded Intel cooler. It will likely not be the included stock cooler. It looks and feels like a cleaned up AC Freezer 7 Pro, FWIW.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


well its happening to everyone, the CPU needs to be hot for some odd reason.


Odd indeed. I usually set room temp to 18c while benching on water. Guess I may have to kick it up a few deg for sandy bridge. All in all, I don't see how water cooling would negatively effect cooling the sandy bridge cpu at high volts vs air. Guess we'll just have to wait and see how these retail chips do.

OCM


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


well its happening to everyone, the CPU needs to be hot for some odd reason.


Aight. I'll run 6 GHz @ 2v 24/7 that's cool?

/sarcasm.

I still think it will be more than 20 degrees at load even under water.


----------



## 77Pat

Now trying to decide between Ud3P + 6950 or UD4 + 6850 and another 6850 in the future...

Thinking the 2GB of the 6950 will be important in the future...


----------



## hokiealumnus

You shouldn't need to worry about water cooling in normal circumstances (if your loop doesn't need antifreeze, you're good). The cold issues are reported to start below 0C. See this post @ XS.


----------



## puffsNasco

"

Overclocking Sandy Bridge is about as easy making toast. If fact I am pretty sure that there are some of you out there that cannot make toast that can OC the **** out of Sandy Bridge.

Sandy Bridge is responsive to vCore adjustments and very little else...at least that we have seen yet. It does not seem to like super cooling either. However a modest vCore of 1.4vCore got us to 4.7GHz on the 2500K and 4.8GHz on the 2600K.

I like the fact that desktop software finally actually works for overclocking. The MSI Control Panel II software that came with our MSI P67-GD65 was great to work with. You could set your profiles and scale the clock all you wanted not matter what you were doing on the desktop. Full 100% load on the CPU and RAM and GPU? No problem, just click the button and get it running 4.8GHz without any hesitation. Your mom could do it. "

omg all aboard the MSI bandwagon?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hokiealumnus*


You shouldn't need to worry about water cooling in normal circumstances (if your loop doesn't need antifreeze, you're good). The cold issues are reported to start below 0C. See this post @ XS.


Thanks,

*From the guide:* 
"_The ideal temperature for overclocking the Sandybridge processor under the P67 platform is around 15~20 degrees_"

Although I really planned on dicing this chip, seems like I'll just stick to my Simple Custom WC Loop.

OCM


----------



## OC Maximus

I find it funny to see a few cold LN2 pics in the MSI's P67 OC Guide.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...578&type=guide

OCM


----------



## fliq

man, this thread has grown so much!


----------



## MaKe OuT

baby boy all growns dup!


----------



## enri95

will the sb cpus release tomorrow for real?

  
 You Tube


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


will the sb cpus release tomorrow for real? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGGDd2pqH_M










Who said that?


----------



## reflex99

that would be epic.

I HAVE BEEN WAITING SO LONG


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Who said that?


did you not watch the video lol, idk if he's a reliable source but he says it clearly that theyre releasing sandy on 1/4/2011


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Who said that?


that guy on the video said the desktop models are releasing January 4th 2011


----------



## Sodrogam

Cmon guys don't play with my feelings, now i'll have no choice but to stay up to see if at @12am they go for sale.


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodrogam*


Cmon guys don't play with my feelings, now i'll have no choice but to stay up to see if at @12am they go for sale.


LoL 12 pm eastern or pac?


----------



## hoth17

newegg is pac...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


newegg is pac...


newegg is in newjersy too


----------



## ____

But they'd rather release it 2 hours late for east coast rather than get in trouble with intel.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


But they'd rather release it 2 hours late for east coast rather than get in trouble with intel.


why would they get in trouble?

They always release stuff on est


----------



## fliq

I really hope they do release 2morrow, that'd be awesome.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


why would they get in trouble?

They always release stuff on est


PST would get stuff 2 hours before NDA

But EST release is good.
GTX 580 out of stock is not good. D: D: D: D: D:


----------



## exlink

Great...now I'm going to stay up will 2 AM CST to see if they release SB early.


----------



## Sodrogam

Quick noob question for pure gaming I5 2500k or I7 2600k?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodrogam*


Quick noob question for pure gaming I5 2500k or I7 2600k?


2500k


----------



## catalan

biostar tp67xe preview

http://www.tomshardware.com/us/press...Motherboard-50

biostar th67+ preview
http://www.tomshardware.com/us/press...Motherboard-51


----------



## ____

OMG that review on newegg of the 2400


----------



## reflex99

11 min


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


11 min


That should be the title of the thread


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


11 min


Are we declaring a race to be the first to post the link as a new thread in hardware news???


----------



## AuraNova

This is kinda exciting, even though I won't be buying anything Sandy Bridge at the moment.


----------



## cmeeks

Hmm, either newegg isn't doing ET or they aren't very punctual...


----------



## reflex99

usually it takes until like 12:15 for stuff to show up


----------



## Not A Good Idea

go to bed... nothing to see here...

ps. i just saw a vid of asus pro/deluxe bios. its exactly the same as the maximus, only in blue. its extremely easy to navigate and OC. now i cant make up my mind which one i want.







blue vs red.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MaximumPCMag

edit: guy from asus said chip can do 1.425 - 1.5 with no probs for long time.


----------



## reflex99

ney-sayer


----------



## Blostorm

Does the evo too?


----------



## JedixJarf

looks like we live to wait another day.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


biostar tp67xe preview

http://www.tomshardware.com/us/press...Motherboard-50

biostar th67+ preview
http://www.tomshardware.com/us/press...Motherboard-51


ohhh that looks sweet, i love biostar's 890fx i might go for that one

i bet it'll be great pricing too maybe like $160-180


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


Does the evo too?


i think all assus boards have UEFI


----------



## AuraNova

So who here is going to buy the Gigabyte UD7?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


So who here is going to buy the Gigabyte UD7?


eh... not for $347 without uefi... i want my new gadgets and tech right away when paying a premium.


----------



## catalan

all asus p67 boards have uefi. im unsure of the h67


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


So who here is going to buy the Gigabyte UD7?


mine comes in tomorrow.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


eh... not for $347 without uefi... i want my new gadgets and tech right away when paying a premium.


I somewhat agree with you there. I wold rather get a UD5 anyway. I was sort of daydreaming buying a UD5 at one point.


----------



## Sin0822

you will have UEFI very shortly.


----------



## catalan

well, hate to sound like a broken record, but gigabyte boards support uefi they just havent enabled it yet. reviews on boards w/ uefi have had mixed reviews on em w/ stability issues w/ overclocking. one particular review stated w/ an asus m4e they werent able to get past 4.6 and w/ the same chip w/ an intel board w/ standard bios they reached 5ghz.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


you will have UEFI very shortly.


This is very true. Gigabyte for me is the best option right now, I'm happy/excited with my choice.


----------



## reflex99

hope is fading


----------



## catalan

im assuming retailers, if theyre releasing the chips tomorrow, arent going to post em for sale until 12am pst.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


hope is fading










LOL you need to wait till 2 a.m.

That is when newegg site updates.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


well, hate to sound like a broken record, but gigabyte boards support uefi they just havent enabled it yet. reviews on boards w/ uefi have had mixed reviews on em w/ stability issues w/ overclocking. one particular review stated w/ an asus m4e they werent able to get past 4.6 and w/ the same chip w/ an intel board w/ standard bios they reached 5ghz.


bios updates are out to fix those stability issues.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


LOL you need to wait till 2 a.m.

That is when newegg site updates.











2 am est?

I can do that, that is only 11 pm


----------



## ____

I was right.

I want this computer more than

What are we naming our new machines?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


I was right.

I want this computer more than


I Want my 2600k noooooooow1!


----------



## ____

I want to be 2600th post


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


2 am est?

I can do that, that is only 11 pm


3 am est = 12 am pst


----------



## BassDX

I am anxiously waiting too, I don't want to wait until the 9th because my break will be over just 1 week later and I will have little time to play around with my new machine


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


3 am est = 12 am pst


he said 2 am


----------



## Maou

i'm aiming for 2500 and 2600 #post


----------



## ____

Quote:



I am anxiously waiting too, I don't want to wait until the 9th because my break will be over just 1 week later and I will have little time to play around with my new machine


I was supposed to get a 950 machine when winter break started, but UPS decided to bi*tch out and not deliver it until today, by which I had long canceled my order from newegg. I laughed at the poor man who delivered it.


----------



## reflex99

UPS wins


----------



## Not A Good Idea

im playing super street fighter 4 right now...


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


he said 2 am


LOL sorry, yeah 2 a.m. cst...I don't know why I assumed you were Central ROFL


----------



## reflex99

ummm, so that is like 12 pm here.

saaaaaad face


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


im playing super street fighter 4 right now...


what system? im down to get a few games in if youre playing on 360!


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


what system? im down to get a few games in if youre playing on 360!


YOURE ON!! my gamer tag is "NOT A GOOD IDEA"


----------



## SSJVegeta

Grrrr!

Can't make my mind up about getting either UD3P/UD4P or P8P67 Pro!


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


ummm, so that is like 12 pm here.

saaaaaad face


Yup! Midnight for the West Coast!


----------



## reflex99

raaaaaageeeeeeeee


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


Grrrr!

Can't make my mind up about getting either UD3P/UD4P or P8P67 Pro!


I went for P8P67 Pro so i can have UEFI now.


----------



## Maou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


Grrrr!

Can't make my mind up about getting either UD3P/UD4P or P8P67 Pro!


Either is good,dude,just choose what u like


----------



## OC Maximus

Only 7:41pm here in Hawaii









OCM


----------



## lightsout

I called micro center today and they said they will announce the chips on the 5th and shipments go out on the 9th so sometime after that

No word on pricing. Take it for what its worth.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Only 7:41pm here in Hawaii









OCM










and your in HAWAII! no fair


----------



## fliq

it's all good though, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Only 7:41pm here in Hawaii









OCM










hawaii must suck for finding parts :/


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


and your in HAWAII! no fair











Yeah no fair lol, what Island?


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I called micro center today and they said they will announce the chips on the 5th and shipments go out on the 9th so sometime after that

No word on pricing. Take it for what its worth.

sent from tapatalk on android


But they also said they would release a few days earlier so it's really still up in the air.


----------



## BassDX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I called micro center today and they said they will announce the chips on the 5th and shipments go out on the 9th so sometime after that

No word on pricing. Take it for what its worth.

sent from tapatalk on android


Are you implying that it doesn't even SHIP to the retailers on the ninth? If so, that would really suck, considering that Intel has whetted our appetites further by ending the NDA for reviews early. Still, I wonder how that would explain how many stores seem to have it but aren't selling it...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BassDX*


Are you implying that it doesn't even SHIP to the retailers on the ninth? If so, that would really suck, considering that Intel has whetted our appetites further by ending the NDA for reviews early. Still, I wonder how that would explain how many stores seem to have it but aren't selling it...


Multiple retailers have them in stock now...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Multiple retailers have them in stock now...


show me plox?


----------



## ilam3d

Aren't the bracket holes for the CPU cooler too close to everything else? I don't think my Dark Knight will fit... I think the Fan won't let the ram sit properly.

I wanted to get the UD4 before, but i think i'll end up with a P8P67 PRO or GD55-65.


----------



## tenma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


well, hate to sound like a broken record, but gigabyte boards support uefi they just havent enabled it yet. reviews on boards w/ uefi have had mixed reviews on em w/ stability issues w/ overclocking. one particular review stated w/ an asus m4e they werent able to get past 4.6 and w/ the same chip w/ an intel board w/ standard bios they reached 5ghz.


Firstly, the issue of getting overclocks lower than Intel boards is something that affected all non-Intel boards, including Gigabyte. There are already some beta releases out from both Asus and Gigabyte to address it. It's been discussed in this thread earlier, and was unrelated to UEFI.

Second, reviews have also mentioned overclocking bugs on Gigabyte boards, despite them not using UEFI. Anandtech's review of the ASRock Extreme4 mentions in passing that the UD4 BIOS they were using has a bug that causes the turbo multiplier to be set incorrectly depending on the number of active cores. This causes the UD4 to have much lower performance in their benchmarks. Boards always have some bugs at release, whether they are UEFI or not.

If Gigabyte is holding back their UEFI implementation until they are satisfied with its stability, then that is probably a good decision for them, but I haven't seen convincing evidence from reviews to say that Gigabyte's non-UEFI BIOS is notably better than their competitor's UEFI.


----------



## reflex99

looks fine to me

???


----------



## Blostorm

I guess most boards are the same. I'll just wait to see retail prices. Most people are looking at the:
UD4
P67 EVO
P67 PRO
P67 DELUXE
UD5
UD3P

They look mosly the same features wise.
I'm hoping to get a good board for around 150$.
Maybe the UD4 or the EVO/PRO depending on prices. I might actually beg my dad for money, grab a i7 2600k with an high end board and call it a day.. But bulldozer and ivy bridge will beg me to buy them.

I'm just gonna wait retail prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSJVegeta

Is the Asus P8P67 Pro PCB proper black like the Gigabyte's or is it dark brown?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


show me plox?


There have been numerous people on forums saying they got their shipments of chips in at frys etc.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


There have been numerous people on forums saying they got their shipments of chips in at frys etc.


I have seen that about boards, but never once about chips


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


Is the Asus P8P67 Pro PCB proper black like the Gigabyte's or is it dark brown?


looks black to me...


----------



## Maou




----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


There have been numerous people on forums saying they got their shipments of chips in at frys etc.


It's logical, almost every retailer has the chips and boards in stock by now. Just not selling them.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


It's logical, almost every retailer has the chips and boards in stock by now. Just not selling them.


this. yes, i'd put money on all the main retailers having chips in stock right now...just not selling them.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


Is the Asus P8P67 Pro PCB proper black like the Gigabyte's or is it dark brown?


Asus is still using the brown PBC at the moment.

And yes, its takes forever to get anything from the Mainland via canoe to the Hawaiian Islands.

OCM


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Asus is still using the brown PBC at the moment.


Bah!


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Asus is still using the brown PBC at the moment.

And yes, its takes forever to get anything from the Mainland via canoe to the Hawaiian Islands.

OCM










always a catch living somewhere exotic. tell you what... buy me and my missus roundtrip airfare from SFO and I'll fly your 2600K from the retailer of your choice


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


always a catch living somewhere exotic. tell you what... buy me and my missus roundtrip airfare from SFO and I'll fly your 2600K from the retailer of your choice










lol

OCM


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


always a catch living somewhere exotic. tell you what... buy me and my missus roundtrip airfare from SFO and I'll fly your 2600K from the retailer of your choice










$300 proc just turned into $700 lol.


----------



## Blostorm

Guys, I saw the 2500k overclocks the same or around the same at the same voltage. Wouldn't the 2600k need more voltage for the HT? Looks like at 1.4v for both, the 2600k still got 100 more MHz than the 2500k. Take note HT was ON on the 2600k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AuraNova

Hmm, I wonder if I should sell my i7 870 to buy a SB processor. LOL


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Hmm, I wonder if I should sell my i7 870 to buy a SB processor. LOL










If you dont have a mobo yet then I would, if you already have setup just wait for ivy bridge


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


If you dont have a mobo yet then I would, if you already have setup just wait for ivy bridge










Oh, yeah, I have my XS46R for normal use. The i7 is/was going to be used for a hobby/backup computer. I just don't have a mobo for it yet.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Hmm, I wonder if I should sell my i7 870 to buy a SB processor. LOL










Can't see system spec / clocks on this app but I would do it. I love technology. Also, if you want ivy bridge later on, your sb gear will most likely sell faster and better than your 1156 gear. This being said, your 1156 is worth more right now than it will if you want to move to ivy bridge. I'm tired but hopefully you understood what I mean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


this. yes, i'd put money on all the main retailers having chips in stock right now...just not selling them.


He's right. My local shop has CPUs and motherboards instock. They're already selling them actually, just not online yet.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*


He's right. My local shop has CPUs and motherboards instock. They're already selling them actually, just not online yet.


dang that sucks.


----------



## reflex99

so who else is waiting for 12am with me?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


so who else is waiting for 12am with me?


me







, but then again its only 10:22 here


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


me







, but then again its only 10:22 here


wait wut?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


so who else is waiting for 12am with me?


I am. I was planning to go to bed sometime around 2:30am. So what's a half an hour more? LOL


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


so who else is waiting for 12am with me?


I'm still here RE!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


wait wut?


Im in cali, its 10:24 PM


----------



## reflex99

I though you meant release for you was at 10:24.... i was confuse.

Yea, i am staying up,


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


so who else is waiting for 12am with me?


Easter time?







I will be up until 3.30 am Eastern.


----------



## ilam3d

This thread has turned into a chat!

Oh well..

2 AM What time?? For what?


----------



## ____

they think sb will be released today


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


This thread has turned into a chat!

Oh well..

2 AM What time?? For what?


It reminds me more of the camp-outs in front of a Best Buy or other store upon the release of an anticipated game or console.


----------



## ilam3d

And what information depicts that SB will be released today? What the hell was the countdown for then...?

An elaborate plan by Jean-Luc to troll Fanboys?


----------



## ____

That crafty....

No, the date is the 9th.


----------



## OC Maximus

Its only 8:51pm here and I'm going to bed, lol.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

Origional release was on the 9th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


And what information depicts that SB will be released today? What the hell was the countdown for then...?

An elaborate plan by Jean-Luc to troll Fanboys?


----------



## Blostorm

What's the differences between:
P8P67 EVO
P8P67 PRO
P67A-UD4

Prices and opinions are accepted too!

Best bang for buck ?

I think the P8P67 PRO is the leader for the price. I can't even see the differences between all these boards. Useless features are useless









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catalan

it's wierd the asus pro doesnt show 2000mhz as a listed speed. watched the uefi bios video on it and it wasnt on there


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


it's wierd the asus pro doesnt show 2000mhz as a listed speed. watched the uefi bios video on it and it wasnt on there










2000MHz is set as 1866 or 2100MHz. Even 2400Mhz if your mem can OC to it.


----------



## catalan

pretty sure it can considering theyre hyper mgh chips


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


What's the differences between:
P8P67 EVO
P8P67 PRO
P67A-UD4

Prices and opinions are accepted too!

Best bang for buck ?

I think the P8P67 PRO is the leader for the price. I can't even see the differences between all these boards. Useless features are useless









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The P8P67 PRO.


----------



## fliq

lol you would switch up the name of the thread.


----------



## JedixJarf

Fan hole in the tac vest on the sabertooth...


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Fan hole in the tac vest on the sabertooth...











That makes sense now. Air will finally blow downwards on the board while the cover keeps the air trapped and moving there.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Fan hole in the tac vest on the sabertooth...











I honestly do not know what kind of [email protected][email protected] guys at Asus were smoking when they designed a new Sabertooth but I swear something went wrong.


----------



## JedixJarf

Yeah i think it will just pull the heat off the back of the gpu and push it through the board.


----------



## ____

If it was aluminum, titanium, kevlar, or carbon fiber, I'd take it.


----------



## catalan

yall might want to check this out. asus p67 pro w/ 2600k 5.5ghz on air. less than 1.6v

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=264555


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11883056*
> yall might want to check this out. asus p67 pro w/ 2600k 5.5ghz on air. less than 1.6v
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=264555


5.5 ahhh such a beautiful number.. 1.6vCore on the other hand...ewww:heyyou:


----------



## Sin0822

yup same as gigabyte and intel. the PLL overvoltage unlock is doing its job.

Same thing I have been telling you guys, pick a board that you like the looks of, the features of, and the company.

One thing i woud like to see some real stabiltiy testing, i bet its not stable over 5.2.

One guy went from 4.8 to 5.4, on the ud4, and then had to back down to 5.2 to run wprime. These processors are not always that stable at highest multi.

i have seen no stability above 5.2.

BTW wait for revision G0 or E0 or even D3 if it comes, those shoudl OC higher and like the cold, intel is still figuring their **** out.

but some retail chips will OC like that, and most retatil if not all will hit 5.2.


----------



## JedixJarf

Freaking awesome, I love SB already


----------



## Durandal1707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11883056*
> yall might want to check this out. asus p67 pro w/ 2600k 5.5ghz on air. less than 1.6v
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=264555


I might have to go with the Asus board now, very good numbers and cheaper then the UD4. Also has 1 more SATA slot which is a big deal for me.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11883079*
> I might have to go with the Asus board now, very good numbers and cheaper then the UD4. Also has 1 more SATA slot which is a big deal for me.


*2 more, big deal for me too.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11883070*
> yup same as gigabyte and intel. the PLL overvoltage unlock is doing its job.
> 
> Same thing I have been telling you guys, pick a board that you like the looks of, the features of, and the company.
> 
> One thing i woud like to see some real stabiltiy testing, i bet its not stable over 5.2.
> 
> One guy went from 4.8 to 5.4, on the ud4, and then had to back down to 5.2 to run wprime. These processors are not always that stable at highest multi.
> 
> i have seen no stability above 5.2.
> 
> BTW wait for revision G0 or E0 or even D3 if it comes, those shoudl OC higher and like the cold, intel is still figuring their **** out.
> 
> but some retail chips will OC like that, and most retatil if not all will hit 5.2.


yeah, the revisions will be a little more user friendly as far as cooling but as of right now, i'm just hoping i get a good chip to clock!


----------



## ____

What's a good voltage for daily use that can make 4.5+GHz


----------



## reflex99

so much suspense


----------



## catalan

newegg normally doesnt send me an email for sales until a quarter after 12am pst on avg.


----------



## reflex99

yea, sadly.....

I wanna sleep


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


newegg normally doesnt send me an email for sales until a quarter after 12am pst on avg.


I normally see em at like 4 am.


----------



## BassDX

January 9th is beginning to seem more and more likely.


----------



## reflex99

I'm goin to bed at 12:20


----------



## catalan

and when you wake up to see sandy is sold out youll cry! jk


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


and when you wake up to see sandy is sold out youll cry! jk


yes i will.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


yea, sadly.....

I wanna sleep










It is 3.06 am in New York.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


newegg normally doesnt send me an email for sales until a quarter after 12am pst on avg.


What letter does your last name start with? they may just blast them out alphabetically.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


It is 3.06 am in New York.










I have school tomorrow.....


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I have school tomorrow.....










I have got work but I start late


----------



## ____

I've never done a clean install of Windows 7, especially on something with both SSD and HDD. Is there an option to choose where some key folders go? Like the Users (i like having a cluttered desktop, so i don't want to run out of space on the ssd), programs, etc.


----------



## reflex99

You know those places where kids are pressured so hard to do well in school that people go insane and commit suicide and stuff?

Yea, i live in a school system like that.

A=average
B=Below average
C=Crap
D=????
F=removed from family tree

not fun at all


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


What letter does your last name start with? they may just blast them out alphabetically.


starts with c. i wonder what my last name could be!


----------



## reflex99

Carter?

Are you Aaron Carter?


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


You know those places where kids are pressured so hard to do well in school that people go insane and commit suicide and stuff?

Yea, i live in a school system like that.

A=average
B=Below average
C=Crap
D=????
F=removed from family tree

not fun at all


C's get degree's. nuff said.


----------



## ____

Well I'm in AP Bio, Calc BC, Stat, Physics and Japanese at once. Decided against AP english. School here is like that too. Also i have yellow skin


----------



## JedixJarf

w/e done waiting going to bed, need to wake up in 6 hours for work...but my 2 month old will wake me in 4


----------



## reflex99

my head is hurt.......

I think i am going insane.....

well, ima order one at 6:30 when i wake up..... if they are out


----------



## Armastitium

Doesn't seem to be happening tonight, probably stores might start selling it tomorrow morningish but I don't want to wake up early.


----------



## ____

Well im sleeping now. just finished off all my homework/studying for tests tomorrow. Yup, first day back, and we have tests.


----------



## reflex99

I have like 4 tests on wedsday. probably annother on thurs.


----------



## enri95

i just woke up , it's 3:14am and no sandy







what the hell....







maybe they will update later in the morning....but it probably gonna be the 9th


----------



## reflex99

If anything it will probably be the 6th. (if not sooner)

It is highly unlikely that intel will wait for the 9th.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


You know those places where kids are pressured so hard to do well in school that people go insane and commit suicide and stuff?

Yea, i live in a school system like that.

A=average
B=Below average
C=Crap
D=????
F=removed from family tree

not fun at all


I am a European.







I am truly sorry for you since the American educational system is "mediocre" to put it bluntly. I live in Westchester County, NY where property taxes are the highest in States and people are all about GOOD schools and PERFORAMNCE. I know what you mean.









Any 2500k/2600k on Newegg?


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


If anything it will probably be the 6th. (if not sooner)

It is highly unlikely that intel will wait for the 9th.


Yes, they already said a few days early...It's looking like the 6th.


----------



## reflex99

whatever. I really hope that it does release today...


----------



## enri95

wasn't the nda supposed to be lifted on the 5th? why the 3rd?


----------



## fliq

sin knows something we don't.

sin
tell us
what you know.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


wasn't the nda supposed to be lifted on the 5th? why the 3rd?


intel moved is up. They came to their senses and realized that we already need to know.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


i just woke up , it's 3:14am and no sandy







what the hell....







maybe they will update later in the morning....but it probably gonna be the 9th


If they do release them today it might be later tonight. If I remember correctly when they released the e8400's New Egg posted them around 11PM.

It looks like New Egg has the actual CPU's. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-074-_-Product

That isn't a stock picture. They are the ones who photographed it so they have at least 1. I wish that they had listed the i5-2400k instead of the non K version









It sounds like Sandy is out in the wild. It is only a matter of them selling it.


----------



## reflex99

there is no 2400K

EDIT: im goin bed


----------



## catalan

looks like ewiz lowered the price on the p67 pro since the byebye2010 code is no longer valid

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...17b352f8ba7e98


----------



## koven

that's a nice price... hmm what's the retail on the asus pro?


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


looks like ewiz lowered the price on the p67 pro since the byebye2010 code is no longer valid

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...17b352f8ba7e98


Yeah, Provantage increased there ud7 price to 320 something...I paid $300 yesterday.


----------



## Sin0822

my contact got back to me, NDA was lifted on the 3rd early, to media instead of the 6th, so yea I am not under NDA, but I am still not done. Worst news, my chips are D1 stepping both of them, so even if i try to use the unlock cpu pll overvoltage, my system will nto boot. That is hw those guys are getting over 5.2ghz. I was told with D2 chips at giga they were hitting 5.4-5.5. They also told me a lot of interesting stuff about CES. For instance H67 can OC.

Don't wory all retail chips are d2 and beyond, i got one of the few d1 ES chips, there are a few d2 es chips tho as well.

i woke up this morning at 3 am, my computer going off, i got a message from a person at giga, hey here is our new bios with cpu pll overvoltage option(the option that allows OC above 5.2 that intel wasn't sharing) anyways asus got it in today too, both companies took under 24 hours to release a bios with a new feature on the weekend, why the heck can't they do other stuff like that. (i think they worked together but they wont admit it). They also said D2 stepping only, but i could try it, i enable the option at stock it wont boot into windows. HAHAHA, ****.

on the other hand, 5.1ghz is very stable at much lower vcore than 5.2, i can use llc1. For 5.2ghz i needed 1.475v, then 3 days later 1.50v, then later 1.53, then later 1.55, cpu degradation, no ******* joke, oh all llc level2. Anyways i try 5.1ghz with 1.5v llc1(huge difference), and hey my cpu doesn't throttle down every second in IBT like at 5.2.

FYI idk if my chip was early revision and suffered hell or somthing, but this thing puts out heat like a race car engine, i try to cool it outside in 5c weather, all if fine and dandy until ibt finishes, then it crashes, when it gets cold it crashes at 5.2ghz. at 5.1ghz it can be as cold as it wants. I have tested over 50 times, this thing like to be from 0-80c at normal, and for max it has to be at 30c+ i think it b/c of my revision, but i have had a headache for a ******* week.


----------



## catalan

keep feeding us info sin!


----------



## nagle3092

So after all the reviews there really doesn't seem like there is much of a difference in most games at 1920x1200 between an i5 760 and an i5 2500k. I got $1700 burning a hole in my pocket and can't decide to get a maximus III gene and a 760 or wait who knows how long till the Maximus IV gene comes out. Decisions...............


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


my contact got back to me, NDA was lifted on the 3rd early, to media instead of the 6th, so yea I am not under NDA, but I am still not done. Worst news, my chips are D1 stepping both of them, so even if i try to use the unlock cpu pll overvoltage, my system will nto boot. That is hw those guys are getting over 5.2ghz. I was told with D2 chips at giga they were hitting 5.4-5.5. They also told me a lot of interesting stuff about CES. For instance H67 can OC.

Don't wory all retail chips are d2 and beyond, i got one of the few d1 ES chips, there are a few d2 es chips tho as well.

i woke up this morning at 3 am, my computer going off, i got a message from a person at giga, hey here is our new bios with cpu pll overvoltage option(the option that allows OC above 5.2 that intel wasn't sharing) anyways asus got it in today too, both companies took under 24 hours to release a bios with a new feature on the weekend, why the heck can't they do other stuff like that. (i think they worked together but they wont admit it). They also said D2 stepping only, but i could try it, i enable the option at stock it wont boot into windows. HAHAHA, ****.


this is what i'm talking about. thanks a lot. keep us informed!


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


So after all the reviews there really doesn't seem like there is much of a difference in most games at 1920x1200 between an i5 760 and an i5 2500k. I got $1700 burning a hole in my pocket and can't decide to get a maximus III gene and a 760 or wait who knows how long till the Maximus IV gene comes out. Decisions...............


just wait...a few more days!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


So after all the reviews there really doesn't seem like there is much of a difference in most games at 1920x1200 between an i5 760 and an i5 2500k. I got $1700 burning a hole in my pocket and can't decide to get a maximus III gene and a 760 or wait who knows how long till the Maximus IV gene comes out. Decisions...............


Go 1155, 1156 is dead.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


So after all the reviews there really doesn't seem like there is much of a difference in most games at 1920x1200 between an i5 760 and an i5 2500k. I got $1700 burning a hole in my pocket and can't decide to get a maximus III gene and a 760 or wait who knows how long till the Maximus IV gene comes out. Decisions...............


There is not even one P67 board that I like. I am a fanboy of Asus boards and none of the new models come close to Asus Maxmius III 1156.


----------



## catalan

it's your money, but youre better off waiting. asus m4e is going to be released, i mean they already have reviews out on it. youve waited this long w/ your $1700 might as well wait a little longer to get newer and better stuff.


----------



## fliq

It's not even like you're waiting long anymore..It's a couple of days..


----------



## nagle3092

Well my problem is there's no Maximus IV gene. I'm going mATX for my next build and I have yet to even hear of one besides the intel h67. The fact that 1156 is dead now really doesn't bother me because the chips make no difference in the games I play (maybe 1-2 fps) at 1920x1200. But the urge for the latest and greatest is also rearing it's ugly head saying to wait.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Well my problem is there's no Maximus IV gene. I'm going mATX for my next build and I have yet to even hear of one besides the intel h67. The fact that 1156 is dead now really doesn't bother me because the chips make no difference in the games I play (maybe 1-2 fps) at 1920x1200. But the urge for the latest and greatest is also rearing it's ugly head saying to wait.


If you don't mind me asking, what games do you play?!


----------



## mobius9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Did they say what they were going to charge for it? I'm in SD too BTW.










Unsure. I think they just were setting them out. They're probably on display by now. Don't know about stonecrest.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


If you don't mind me asking, what games do you play?!


Mostly FPS's and indie games. The occasional action/adventure game, most of which are not CPU intensive. Rts's are the only games that really seem to make the most of this.


----------



## Sin0822

whats an indie game, i know what indie music is... but a game?


----------



## Maou

Super Meat Boy for example,Sin.








HELL YEAH,#2600 Post


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11883328*
> 
> Don't wory all retail chips are d2 and beyond, i got one of the few d1 ES chips, there are a few d2 es chips tho as well.
> 
> i woke up this morning at 3 am, my computer going off, i got a message from a person at giga, hey here is our new bios with cpu pll overvoltage option(the option that allows OC above 5.2 that intel wasn't sharing) anyways asus got it in today too, both companies took under 24 hours to release a bios with a new feature on the weekend, why the heck can't they do other stuff like that. (i think they worked together but they wont admit it). They also said D2 stepping only, but i could try it, i enable the option at stock it wont boot into windows. HAHAHA, ****.
> *
> on the other hand, 5.1ghz is very stable at much lower vcore than 5.2, i can use llc1. For 5.2ghz i needed 1.475v, then 3 days later 1.50v, then later 1.53, then later 1.55, cpu degradation, no ******* joke*, oh all llc level2. Anyways i try 5.1ghz with 1.5v llc1(huge difference), and hey my cpu doesn't throttle down every second in IBT like at 5.2.
> .


That sounds like a very rapid CPU degradation . . . do you know the max safe voltage spec from Intel? It appears that heat isn't an issue with extreme overclocking of Sandy Bridge. If I remember correctly my e8400 has a max "safe" voltage of around 1.4 so at 32nm it would be what? . . . 1.35? A lot of these crazy overclocks that have been posted are cool, but it looks like most people will be stuck at 4.5 - 4.6Ghz . . . although that isn't something to grump about.


----------



## kcuestag

***!

That's a damn fast degradation :/

So after all, these chips arent as good as people said for a 24/7 OC? .

Piece of *****, I'm starting to regret selling my 1055T ...


----------



## catalan

there's no official info on max safe voltage for these chips so dont get your panties in a bunch. also the max voltage for an e8400 was 1.45


----------



## Sin0822

From what I have seen, MSi released some info as well as intel, 1.5 is ok, 1.5-1.6 is heavy OC zone, for benching and stuff, 1.6+ is for suicide. VID is around 1.2-1.3 on most chips.

The degradation is becuase the chip was heavily tested at the company that supplied it before I got it. Also you need to include the fact that with the LLC i was useing its .03v higher than what i stated. so 1.5v is 1.53v under load.

For 5.1ghz I use 1.5v with LLC level1, I haven't tried lower voltage but I can i think. LLC level 1 doesn't go above what you set, unlike level 2. Anyways at 5.1ghz the processor is very stable and able to do everything on air. I think these chips are benchable not at their max multi, but 1 or 2 mutlies below.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm just hoping I can do a bit over 4.2Ghz for 24/7









I'm keeping my hopes up for a 4.6Ghz OC for 24/7 below 1.4v


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11884087*
> I'm just hoping I can do a bit over 4.2Ghz for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my hopes up for a 4.6Ghz OC for 24/7 below 1.4v


I think you will get closer to 4.8ghz @ 1.4v


----------



## PanicProne

Well, I think I will never go beyond 1.4v on my 2600k.

And definitely, wont enable LLC.

I'll just have to go with whatever is stable @ around 1.4v. Can't afford to fry a 300€ CPU. I'm hoping for at least 4.6ghz, though.

1.4v should be safe?

EDIT: In case someone fries their CPU, can't we simply go to the store and say "It stopped working, I don't know what happened". They'll probably RMA it, right?

Or can they check of the CPU was overclocked?


----------



## flopper

as soon you fire up the mobo, the cpu is degrading.
no way around it.
how long do you intend to keep it?

1 year, 2? 3?
current cycle seems to be 2 years.
if not much change, then that is what happens and lasting 2 years you can run it pretty high.
I did run a 1.45vcore on a i7 920 for 2 years, no issue.

dont go nuts, you be fine.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Does anyone think these chips might be going on sale today or tomorrow??


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11884683*
> as soon you fire up the mobo, the cpu is degrading.
> no way around it.
> how long do you intend to keep it?
> 
> 1 year, 2? 3?
> current cycle seems to be 2 years.
> if not much change, then that is what happens and lasting 2 years you can run it pretty high.
> I did run a 1.45vcore on a i7 920 for 2 years, no issue.
> 
> dont go nuts, you be fine.


I know CPUs degrade naturally, but i just don't want mine to die within 1 or 2 years.

I actually intend to keep my SB build for a few years. I doubt these CPUs will bottleneck anything in the next 3-4 years, gaming-wise.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11884087*
> I'm just hoping I can do a bit over 4.2Ghz for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my hopes up for a 4.6Ghz OC for 24/7 below 1.4v


Most 4.7-.8Ghz over clocks that I've seen have been @ ~1.35v.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11884756*
> Most 4.7-.8Ghz over clocks that I've seen have been @ ~1.35v.


That sounds promising. I have all my parts here except for the CPU now..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11881627*
> OMG that review on newegg of the 2400


Lol I'm the one that rated the review as not helpful, unless there are more that did now.

Also, this looks freakin' fantastic! 1.38v 5.0GHz on air. If the 2600k's suggested maximum is 1.4v (that's what I'm finding according to posts on XS) 1.35v-1.38v should be very reliable to get 4.8-5.0GHz! Godddddd I can't wait for this.


----------



## eduardmc

alrighty made up my mind.

p8p67 deluxe
2600k
8gb (2x4gb) corsair vengeance (already ordered)

just like everyone else i really would like to get the motherboard now but whats the use without the cpu. I'm sure newegg will have it for friday since sunday is the release day. If anyone get any info on microcenter prices i might hold on for sunday and buy it locally.


----------



## danitgeek

I Think i may go with a sandy bridge laptop because it means i dont have to spend on monitor i can just put abit more cash in to other hardware

althogh it looks like dell will not tell me anything.


----------



## reflex99

GAH when is releasse


----------



## TerryC

I'm not sure you can remain stable at 5Ghz with only 1.38V. Those pictures looks faked to me. Most of the professional reviews I've seen so far required insane voltage to reach high frequencies (5Ghz @ 1.56v ish).


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerryC;11885469*
> I'm not sure you can remain stable at 5Ghz with only 1.38V. Those pictures looks faked to me. Most of the professional reviews I've seen so far required insane voltage to reach high frequencies (5Ghz @ 1.56v ish).


1.440v to reach 5.1ghz stable in this review of the 2600k and asus maximum IV

motherboard bios voltage was set manually to 1.45v to me this seems very nice. temp around 67C

http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/02/review-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-core-i7-2600k-overclocking-on-p67-part-12/5/


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11883328*
> ... For instance H67 can OC.


details, please. how? what boards? how high? drawbacks?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11885325*
> GAH when is releasse


For you, never.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11882160*
> Are you implying that it doesn't even SHIP to the retailers on the ninth? If so, that would really suck, considering that Intel has whetted our appetites further by ending the NDA for reviews early. Still, I wonder how that would explain how many stores seem to have it but aren't selling it...


I know I was like seriously?? I know someone posted a picture of them on a compusa shelf. THis guy seemed to be telling the truth. Maybe he was full of it idk.


----------



## danitgeek

Would the mobile platform be released on the same day or later?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danitgeek;11885701*
> Would the mobile platform be released on the same day or later?


Rumor has it that mobile cpus have already shipped to OEM System builders.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11885790*
> Rumor has it that mobile cpus have already shipped to OEM System builders.


Yeah, mobile machines are on sale now in like sg. Should be available in the US next week.


----------



## xandypx

According to this.. The launch is on. 2 days early... So where are they?

ARS Technica


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11885857*
> According to this.. The launch is on. 2 days early... So where are they?
> 
> ARS Technica


They were planned on the 9th. I say we get em the 6th.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

32,000 PPD [email protected]









http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/61145-intel-sandy-bridge-folding-bigadv-ppd.htm


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> launching the new family a full two days earlier than the planned January 5th date at CES


I think they just mean the NDA was lifted 2 days early (Jan 3)


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11885989*
> 32,000 PPD [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/61145-intel-sandy-bridge-folding-bigadv-ppd.htm


Looks like that was only at 3.5ghz also


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11886060*
> Looks like that was only at 3.5ghz also


Yes it was!


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11885540*
> 1.440v to reach 5.1ghz stable in this review of the 2600k and asus maximum IV
> 
> motherboard bios voltage was set manually to 1.45v to me this seems very nice. temp around 67C
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/02/review-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-core-i7-2600k-overclocking-on-p67-part-12/5/


great review there


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Found some more nice figures. 4.4GHz at 1.25v using an MSI P67. I think that's the board I'm going with although I wanted a Gigabyte/Asus with UEFI. Honestly we don't even need BIOS anymore as the MSI Control Panel can let us overclock via software on the fly within Windows.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/01/03/intel_sandy_bridge_2600k_2500k_processors_review/2
Quote:


> At a much more relaxed voltage of just .05v over the default of 1.2v, the 2500K ran perfectly at 4.3GHz and the 2600K ran perfectly at 4.4GHz and these are the clocks we ran in the following benchmarks and applications.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11886352*
> Found some more nice figures. 4.4GHz at 1.25v using an MSI P67. I think that's the board I'm going with although I wanted a Gigabyte/Asus with UEFI. Honestly we don't even need BIOS anymore as the MSI Control Panel can let us overclock via software on the fly within Windows.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/01/03/intel_sandy_bridge_2600k_2500k_processors_review/2


I wanted a MSI board too for the RMA center in Canada but I heard alot of bad things with AMD's boards...Like...KABOOM boards. Take a look. Asus has a RMA center in Canada too. It will depends on price. I'm probably getting the P8P67 PRO with 2500k...Or find money and grab a 2600k with still a PRO board because other boards are the SAME but some useless features.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11886435*
> I wanted a MSI board too for the RMA center in Canada but I heard alot of bad things with AMD's boards...Like...KABOOM boards. Take a look. Asus has a RMA center in Canada too. It will depends on price. I'm probably getting the P8P67 PRO with 2500k...Or find money and grab a 2600k with still a PRO board because other boards are the SAME but some useless features.


As with any manufacturer of any product, problems are bound to exist. One has to assume and hope that MSI was aware of that problem and has taken measures to correct it! Funny because the boards that exploded were the "Big Bang" boards.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11886505*
> Funny because the boards that exploded were the "Big Bang" boards.


Hmm, sound to me owners should get a refund if it only produced a small explosion. They're not getting their money's worth.









That said, I did kill an MSI 890GXM-G65 board just trying to OC my 1055T to 3.5 GHz.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna;11886531*
> Hmm, sound to me owners should get a refund if it only produced a small explosion. They're not getting their money's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I did kill an MSI 890GXM-G65 board just trying to OC my 1055T to 3.5 GHz.


That's exactly what I'm saying. I killed my gigabyte board .. I tried to remove the h50 backplate like a nerd...Scratched the PCB, cut 3 lines for the RAM dimms...FAIL. RMA'd..still in process. Got a new board tho, I need to wait before I know if I have to pay for it...if so, I'm canceling and asking my old board back. I'm moving to SB..who cares about this gear anymore..I'm selling it to someone anyways.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11886606*
> That's exactly what I'm saying. I killed my gigabyte board .. I tried to remove the h50 backplate like a nerd...Scratched the PCB, cut 3 lines for the RAM dimms...FAIL. RMA'd..still in process. Got a new board tho, I need to wait before I know if I have to pay for it...if so, I'm canceling and asking my old board back. I'm moving to SB..who cares about this gear anymore..I'm selling it to someone anyways.


how is cross boarder RMA? painful?

i'm definitely would be getting MSI or ASUS

1 more thing have you guys seen the MSI board they only have 7 chockes around the CPU socket that means only 7 phases







?


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11886352*
> Found some more nice figures. 4.4GHz at 1.25v using an MSI P67. I think that's the board I'm going with although I wanted a Gigabyte/Asus with UEFI. Honestly we don't even need BIOS anymore as the MSI Control Panel can let us overclock via software on the fly within Windows.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/01/03/intel_sandy_bridge_2600k_2500k_processors_review/2


Same goes for Asus Probe...with TurboV installed.
Quote:


> how is cross boarder RMA? painful?


The down time (takes longer to cross borders) and the potential of being harassed by couriers who demand brokerage/customs charging taxes if the vendor forgets to mark it as an RMA.

Anyhow, anyone remember the MSI P55-GD55?...Any OC and it was essentially bye bye. OC board my arse. It did OC and lived up to its advertising, but of course, there was no guarantee you'd get good numbers or how long your OC lasted.


----------



## ilam3d

P8P67 PRO for 168 @ SuperBiiz

Coupon: BYEBYE2010 for $10 OFF

Which makes the price 158.30

Is this store legit?


----------



## BassDX

BYEBYE2010 no longer works and the shipping is absurdly high, so it is more like $180, which is still a decent price.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11886900*
> P8P67 PRO for 168 @ SuperBiiz
> 
> Coupon: BYEBYE2010 for $10 OFF
> 
> Which makes the price 158.30
> 
> Is this store legit?


Yeah.


----------



## catalan

superbiiz aka ewiz aka imicros on ebay, etc. is a legit site. people need to check reselleratings.com if youre unsure of anything.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11886885*
> Same goes for Asus Probe...with TurboV installed.


have you tested TurboV out? i'm curious how reliable it is for overclocking.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11886885*
> The down time (takes longer to cross borders) and the potential of being harassed by couriers who demand brokerage/customs charging taxes if the vendor forgets to mark it as an RMA.
> 
> Anyhow, anyone remember the MSI P55-GD55?...Any OC and it was essentially bye bye. OC board my arse. It did OC and lived up to its advertising, but of course, there was no guarantee you'd get good numbers or how long your OC lasted.


Yea, I want to do some research into the RMA process of each brand before I decide on one.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11886996*
> have you tested TurboV out? i'm curious how reliable it is for overclocking.


Yup. Works fine with the voltage settings and multiplier setting although it doesn't look as nice as the MSI program imo. MSI has been doing quite well in that front with Afterburner and all.

I am having some problems with my P8P67 Pro. It might just be a BIOs setting but only the current stock BIOs is working fine for me. Updating to any other BIOs is giving me boot problems with any slight OC. Weird, but I'm back at 4.4GHz @ 1.26v on the BIOs it shipped with.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11887033*
> Yup. Works fine with the voltage settings and multiplier setting although it doesn't look as nice as the MSI program imo. MSI has been doing quite well in that front with Afterburner and all.
> 
> I am having some problems with my P8P67 Pro. It might just be a BIOs setting but only the current stock BIOs is working fine for me. Updating to any other BIOs is giving me boot problems with any slight OC. Weird, but I'm back at *4.4GHz @ 1.26v* on the BIOs it shipped with.


Wow. Can you share your idle and full load temps, maybe via folding or Prime95? Mention your ambient temperature as well please.


----------



## dev1ance

I don't fold unfortunately. I need computer to do work.
Running P95 gives me load on my H50 around 53-60 depending on my ambient temp (it gets really hot in the morning as I have no control over my university apartment's heater). Idle is 30-35. I'd say my average ambient is 23ish with it reaching 28ish in the mornings.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11886885*
> Same goes for Asus Probe...with TurboV installed.
> 
> The down time (takes longer to cross borders) and the potential of being harassed by couriers who demand brokerage/customs charging taxes if the vendor forgets to mark it as an RMA.
> 
> Anyhow, anyone remember the MSI P55-GD55?...Any OC and it was essentially bye bye. OC board my arse. It did OC and lived up to its advertising, but of course, there was no guarantee you'd get good numbers or how long your OC lasted.


that is why they came out with the P55A version, nevertheless hardOCP said P67A-65G is awesome, but are they reliable?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11886958*
> BYEBYE2010 no longer works and the shipping is absurdly high, so it is more like $180, which is still a decent price.


I paid 10 bucks for ups 3 day and its only taking 2 to get here


----------



## Blostorm

I always found HardOCP terrible at reviewing stuff. They are biased. They color sheme makes it hard to read. I hate the graphs...ARGHHH I hate them.


----------



## puffsNasco

their site is crap color hurts my eyes every time i visit them i feel like /wrist.

But information is there they said MSI control center is the bomb, even your grandma can OC with CC2


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11887033*
> Yup. Works fine with the voltage settings and multiplier setting although it doesn't look as nice as the MSI program imo. MSI has been doing quite well in that front with Afterburner and all.
> 
> I am having some problems with my P8P67 Pro. It might just be a BIOs setting but only the current stock BIOs is working fine for me. Updating to any other BIOs is giving me boot problems with any slight OC. Weird, but I'm back at 4.4GHz @ 1.26v on the BIOs it shipped with.


hmm interesting, i wonder what's going on with the bios. do you need to reboot after changing OC in windows via TurboV?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11887414*
> I always found HardOCP terrible at reviewing stuff. They are biased. They color sheme makes it hard to read. I hate the graphs...ARGHHH I hate them.


their reviews are top-notch IMO, and i prefer their color scheme to most other sites. different strokes...


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11887544*
> their reviews are top-notch IMO, and i prefer their color scheme to most other sites. different strokes...


I do as well, they tend to cater towards the broad audience well. The graphs stink but are there for users to have proof.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11887187*
> I don't fold unfortunately. I need computer to do work.
> Running P95 gives me load on my H50 around 53-60 depending on my ambient temp (it gets really hot in the morning as I have no control over my university apartment's heater). Idle is 30-35. I'd say my average ambient is 23ish with it reaching 28ish in the mornings.


Thanks for the share. That... is pretty amazing. 28c ambient is pretty warm if that's when you reached 60C. 212+ cools just about as efficient as the H50 so if I get mid 60s at 4.5GHz I'd be happy there.


----------



## skwannabe

Wow went to microcenter to return my 950. Forgot my receipt but knew mc would be able to look me up and still accept it. I didn't know though that for computer parts, anything opened could only be exchanged for the same product. The kind manager said he could give me store credit. Thank goodness...

Great people at mc! Now time to get ready for SB


----------



## Chewy

Whats all this talk about mainstream sb cpu's burning out after 1-2 years, sorry but i think it's complete bull****. Im not talking about running at 1.6v 24/7 but at <1.4/1.5v this cpu should last more like 4/5 years at least.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11887624*
> Wow went to microcenter to return my 950. Forgot my receipt but knew mc would be able to look me up and still accept it. I didn't know though that for computer parts, anything opened could only be exchanged for the same product. The kind manager said he could give me store credit. Thank goodness...
> 
> Great people at mc! Now time to get ready for SB


I've heard nothing but great comments about Micro Center's return policies; they make many exceptions which I love, although I'm not the type that returns things without a good reason to. They use common sense. If they can look you up and clearly see that you just bought the 950 days or weeks ago why would they be so greedy as to reject your return?


----------



## puffsNasco

probably gonna OC to 5GHZ and then run stock afterward LOL


----------



## JedixJarf

I will prob run at 4.5


----------



## catalan

gah i was trolling sites last night and one of the people who got chips early for review/testing stated the 2600k's are binned better for oc. might have been on xtremesystems.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11887529*
> hmm interesting, i wonder what's going on with the bios. do you need to reboot after changing OC in windows via TurboV?


No reboot. Just warns you system might be unstable and you press yes. Changes it immediately.
Quote:


> probably gonna OC to 5GHZ and then run stock afterward LOL


Why? Just add a bit of voltage to stock and run it 4.5 24/7.


----------



## Porter_

thanks for the info dev1ance, much appreciated


----------



## CSHawkeye

Still think the 9th when these go on sale or on Friday?


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11887790*
> Still think the 9th when these go on sale or on Friday?


I'm gonna say they are probably gonna sell on the 6th.

If 2600k are better binned, DADDY GIMME MONEY.


----------



## OverclockNovice

I was at a local computer store (memory express) here in Canada and the salespeople told me the sandy bridge processors won't be sold until Jan. 9.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11887807*
> I'm gonna say they are probably gonna sell on the 6th.
> 
> If 2600k are better binned, DADDY GIMME MONEY.


lol i ask my mommmmmy


----------



## cory1234

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-P8P67PR&c=fr&pid=02628a1e161ebfa709db1efc24a6a977837709e1ba93888e5f608c05beacf0d3

vs

https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P8P67PR&title=Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-Quad-CrossFireX-Quad-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard

Which one do you want?

Use code HELLO2011 for $15 off.


----------



## BassDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11887350*
> I paid 10 bucks for ups 3 day and its only taking 2 to get here


Says you who lives on the west coast. I live in the Midwest so mine doesn't come until Friday


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11887846*
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-P8P67PR&c=fr&pid=02628a1e161ebfa709db1efc24a6a977837709e1ba93888e5f608c05beacf0d3
> 
> vs
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P8P67PR&title=Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-Quad-CrossFireX-Quad-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard
> 
> Which one do you want?
> 
> Use code HELLO2011 for $15 off.


... That board isn't Quad SLI/Crossfire, unless it means something else by that.

Edit: Confirmed. Sure, it's quad SLI in the sense that you can put 2 dual GPU cards in for a total of 4.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11887846*
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-P8P67PR&c=fr&pid=02628a1e161ebfa709db1efc24a6a977837709e1ba93888e5f608c05beacf0d3
> 
> vs
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P8P67PR&title=Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-Quad-CrossFireX-Quad-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard
> 
> Which one do you want?
> 
> Use code HELLO2011 for $15 off.


They are the exact same. Check part number.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11887885*
> ... That board isn't Quad SLI/Crossfire, unless it means something else by that.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed. Sure, it's quad SLI in the sense that you can put 2 dual GPU cards in for a total of 4.


Was just showing that SuperBiiz has 2 of the exact same board with one $11 cheaper than the other.


----------



## catalan

i still dont understand why they have 2 p8p67 pros listed at 2 different prices. but the p8p67 pro for $165 shipped is pretty tempting


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11887947*
> i still dont understand why they have 2 p8p67 pros listed at 2 different prices. but the p8p67 pro for $165 shipped is pretty tempting


They're just penny pinchers. If a few people happen to find the more expensive one and order it right away, yay for the extra profit.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11887877*
> Says you who lives on the west coast. I live in the Midwest so mine doesn't come until Friday


yeah shipped from the same state


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11887947*
> i still dont understand why they have 2 p8p67 pros listed at 2 different prices. but the p8p67 pro for $165 shipped is pretty tempting


Too tempting. Bought







.


----------



## catalan

still undecided myself on the p67 pro vs the ud4. the p67 pro looks like it has more features though.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11887943*
> They are the exact same. Check part number.


One of the Boards says [FR] in front of it?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11888016*
> still undecided myself on the p67 pro vs the ud4. the p67 pro looks like it has more features though.


UEFI sold me. Gigabyte dropped the ball on that. They should've had it for release, and I really wanted to go Gigabyte or Biostar because of the color scheme. O well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11888030*
> One of the Boards says [FR] in front of it?


I saw that as well. The part number is exactly the same, so hopefully everything is fine.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Pffft I'm waiting it out. I want to stack EVERYTHING up in my nifty little Newegg cart and finance it all over 12 months with no interest.









So far:
P67 - $160
2600k - $320
4GB or 8GB DDR3 1600 RAM - $80
2 1TB F3s - $120
1 or 2 GTX570s - $360 or $720

$940 or $1300 with 2 GTX570s, making it $80 or $100 a month for 12 months









I'll be using my current HAF932, PSU, X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty, 212+, and hard drives as extras.


----------



## kcuestag

About to order the P8P67 EVO.

Any reason as of why it's like 12€ more than the PRO?

Only difference I see is that the EVO has a bigger Northbridge heatsink?

But I heard this boards don't even have a NB? >.<

Which to buy?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11888058*
> About to order the P8P67 EVO.
> 
> Any reason as of why it's like 12€ more than the PRO?
> 
> Only difference I see is that the EVO has a bigger Northbridge heatsink?
> 
> But I heard this boards don't even have a NB? >.<
> 
> Which to buy?


Evo has 2 nics

Lol NB is on chip now


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11888058*
> About to order the P8P67 EVO.
> 
> Any reason as of why it's like 12€ more than the PRO?
> 
> Only difference I see is that the EVO has a bigger Northbridge heatsink?
> 
> But I heard this boards don't even have a NB? >.<
> 
> Which to buy?


It's not actually cooling anything, it's just there for looks i think.

Even so, i think the extra 12€ is worth the aesthetics.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11888058*
> About to order the P8P67 EVO.
> 
> Any reason as of why it's like 12€ more than the PRO?
> 
> Only difference I see is that the EVO has a bigger Northbridge heatsink?
> 
> But I heard this boards don't even have a NB? >.<
> 
> Which to buy?


Imo the only 2 good regular Asus mobo's worth considering are the PRO and the Deluxe. The Evo just seems unnecessary in between the PRO and Deluxe. The Deluxe has 16+2 VRM's as opposed to the 12+2 design of the EVO/PRO.


----------



## ilam3d

About to order the Asus P8P67 PRO from SuperBiiz for $166.85 Shipped. Is this a good deal O.O?

Or do you think Newegg prices will be better @ release?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11888134*
> About to order the Asus P8P67 PRO from SuperBiiz for $166.85 Shipped. Is this a good deal O.O?
> 
> Or do you think Newegg prices will be better @ release?


yes it's a good deal. i ordered the exact same board two nights ago for $181 shipped. also Superbiiz will have it at my door tomorrow sometime, so decently fast shipping. i used the standard UPS ground shipping method.


----------



## skwannabe

Got paid and now have my budget for SB. Budget is $590 max!

Looking at 2600k along with Asus P67 Deluxe.

I need $10 on the side for my Mc Gang Bangs


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11888134*
> About to order the Asus P8P67 PRO from SuperBiiz for $166.85 Shipped. Is this a good deal O.O?
> 
> Or do you think Newegg prices will be better @ release?


Get it at SuperBiiz.

Glad you mentioned the price, I was about to say I was getting it for $179.12 (before coupon and shipping). Seems that if you use Google shopping search it comes out cheaper.









http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-P8P67PR&c=fr&pid=a35f817dc842e926b9e4eb28f4733bc819a1e1f115c24ebf3c17b352f8ba7e98
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P8P67PR&title=Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-Quad-CrossFireX-Quad-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11888163*
> Get it at SuperBiiz.
> 
> Glad you mentioned the price, I was about to say I was getting it for $179.12 (before coupon and shipping). Seems that if you use Google shopping search it comes out cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-P8P67PR&c=fr&pid=a35f817dc842e926b9e4eb28f4733bc819a1e1f115c24ebf3c17b352f8ba7e98
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P8P67PR&title=Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-Quad-CrossFireX-Quad-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


http://www.overclock.net/11887846-post2668.html


----------



## nardox

Which mATX mobo do you guys recommend? I'm getting an i5 2300 or 2500K


----------



## Pauliesss

Well, ASUS P8P67 EVO is only for 4€ more expensive than GIGABYTE P67A-UD4 in my country. Still havent decided which one to get.


----------



## Nillaien

Looking at Asus's website for their RAM compatibility I only see one 1600 2x4gb kit that's compatible.... ?

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=HMMvTCuBcZLfu2YL&templete=2


----------



## tenma

The one concern I have about Superbiiz is that I've ordered stuff from them before only to have them email me 2-3 days later to tell me it was out of stock. It seems that their stock system is not exactly real-time.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox;11888242*
> Which mATX mobo do you guys recommend? I'm getting an i5 2300 or 2500K


http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=iT2FJPCMOGBHClu4&templete=2

P8P67-M PRO check that out, as far as i know this is the best M-atx board to hit the market. I also am in the same boat with the build as i want/need a M-atx board and so far this is the one im picking up.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11888257*
> Looking at Asus's website for their RAM compatibility I only see one 1600 2x4gb kit that's compatible.... ?
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=HMMvTCuBcZLfu2YL&templete=2


hmmm you're basically correct, on their QVL list i count *only* 2 acceptable 2x4GB kits, and both are DDR3 1333:
G.Skill F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL
OCZ OCZ3G1333LV8GK

that's pretty limiting. i'm sure the next revision of this document will include more.

EDIT - i found the DDR3 1600 ADATA kit. so 3 in total, that i see.


----------



## puffsNasco

OMG 43 bucks shipping from superbizz

save me lord

but 196 shipped no tax seem like a good deal to me lol


----------



## eduardmc

ahrrrrrr, i want the deluxe version why is not available anywhere (legit site). Superbizz having the pro for like $160 now shipped is very tempting because the deluxe will probably be $80-$90 more.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1;11888284*
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=iT2FJPCMOGBHClu4&templete=2
> 
> P8P67-M PRO check that out, as far as i know this is the best M-atx board to hit the market. I also am in the same boat with the build as i want/need a M-atx board and so far this is the one im picking up.


this ^ if you are getting the unlocked cpu. consider the gigabyte H67 boards (i.e. GAH67MA-UD2H and GAH67MA-UD3H) if you plan on doing any video transcoding or could use integrated graphics (P67 supports neither, but (apparently) does not support overclocking).

edit... the CPU is perfectly dandy for transcoding on P67, just does not use the 'quick sync' hardware acceleration which requires the IGP (which may or may not be worth it depending on who you talk to).


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11888058*
> About to order the P8P67 EVO.
> 
> Any reason as of why it's like 12€ more than the PRO?
> 
> Only difference I see is that the EVO has a bigger Northbridge heatsink?
> 
> But I heard this boards don't even have a NB? >.<
> 
> Which to buy?


I wanted the evo too..till I realised it's nothing more than the PRO with a useless heatsink. Alot of useless features.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11888421*
> I wanted the evo too..till I realised it's nothing more than the PRO with a useless heatsink. Alot of useless features.


if you want features get Deluxe, if you dont need them (like me) get the pro!


----------



## SimpleTech

Got the Pro. I told myself I wouldn't get a Asus board but the Intel NIC, third PCIe x16 @ x4, and EFI persuaded me a bit.

Here is to hoping they release decent BIOSes. Otherwise I'm switching to Gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## BassDX

Interesting blog entry from bit-tech on moving forward the NDA lift date but apparently not the release date:

http://www.bit-tech.net/blog/2011/01/04/intel-sandy-bridge-launch-was-pointless/


----------



## puffsNasco

YEA MSI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i want to get that too, but i dont live in the states and shipping cost 40 + border tax + brokeage charge from UPS = PASS


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11888595*
> Interesting blog entry from bit-tech on moving forward the NDA lift date but apparently not the release date:
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/blog/2011/01/04/intel-sandy-bridge-launch-was-pointless/


I like this article very lots. It speaks volumes.

Holy hell please just ship my CPU LOL


----------



## dev1ance

Hmm....what HSF was every review using to review the 2600K? I just came across this: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1501/5/ (ya ya, legitreviews isn't so legit but nonetheless). They were using the EE cooler and they say the 2600K will be shipping with it which is false considering the 2600K is packaged in the same size retail box as all the other SB processors and uses the smaller HSF....it's not a packing mistake either as the EE cooler wouldn't have fit into the box my 2600K was in.


----------



## eduardmc

i spoke to superbizz just now. She told me that the item (asus p67 pro) is in stock but even if i select overnight shipping they cannot guarantee shipment for today.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1;11888284*
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=iT2FJPCMOGBHClu4&templete=2
> 
> P8P67-M PRO check that out, as far as i know this is the best M-atx board to hit the market. I also am in the same boat with the build as i want/need a M-atx board and so far this is the one im picking up.


You find one for sale yet? I've been searching and can't find one anywhere (online). I think I'm going to have to settle with this until the Maximus IV Gene comes out since I sold my computer yesterday and need a new rig asap.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11888749*
> Hmm....what HSF was every review using to review the 2600K? I just came across this: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1501/5/ (ya ya, legitreviews isn't so legit but nonetheless). They were using the EE cooler and they say the 2600K will be shipping with it which is false considering the 2600K is packaged in the same size retail box as all the other SB processors and uses the smaller HSF....it's not a packing mistake either as the EE cooler wouldn't have fit into the box my 2600K was in.


i believe many of the press demo kits came with the EE cooler, but retail chips are shipping with the typical (smaller) Intel HSF.


----------



## Rust1d?

Just picked up the PRO for $166 shipped. not sure what [FR] (France?) means but it is the same part #.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11888793*
> You find one for sale yet? I've been searching and can't find one anywhere (online). I think I'm going to have to settle with this until the Maximus IV Gene comes out since I sold my computer yesterday and need a new rig asap.


Ouch. No backup rig? As for the motherboard, I think I saw it on Amazon Marketplace. Can't remember if it was the Pro version, though.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11888820*
> Just picked up the PRO for $166 shipped. not sure what [FR] (France?) means but it is the same part #.


Froogle if you went through Google search. Assuming you got it from ewiz?


----------



## PDXgeek

I'd like to do 8GB of memory on 2 sticks. I tend to run a lot of apps at once, and have lots of browser tabs open.









Choices?

1) $109 after rebate > CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
2) $159.99 >G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM

DDR2000 vs. 16000?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXgeek;11888893*
> I'd like to do 8GB of memory on 2 sticks. I tend to run a lot of apps at once, and have lots of browser tabs open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choices?
> 
> 1) $109 after rebate > CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
> 2) $159.99 >G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM
> 
> DDR2000 vs. 16000?


for maximum stability, i would consult the ASUS QVL list (assuming you are in fact going with an ASUS board). also if i'm reading ASUS' site correctly, DDR3 2000 will run at 1866 on both the PRO and Deluxe boards.


----------



## dev1ance

I'm not sure with the differences in RAM speed. I don't think it matters in day-day tasks/gaming. I'm running my OC just fine with DDR3-1600.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11888163*
> Get it at SuperBiiz.
> 
> Glad you mentioned the price, I was about to say I was getting it for $179.12 (before coupon and shipping). Seems that if you use Google shopping search it comes out cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-P8P67PR&c=fr&pid=a35f817dc842e926b9e4eb28f4733bc819a1e1f115c24ebf3c17b352f8ba7e98
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P8P67PR&title=Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-Quad-CrossFireX-Quad-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


Has anyone brought from superbiiz from Canada? i wonder if i'll be charged border tax or other fees once i get it shipped from the US.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11888387*
> this ^ if you are getting the unlocked cpu. consider the gigabyte H67 boards (i.e. GAH67MA-UD2H and GAH67MA-UD3H) if you plan on doing any video transcoding or could use integrated graphics (P67 supports neither, but (apparently) does not support overclocking).
> 
> edit... the CPU is perfectly dandy for transcoding on P67, just does not use the 'quick sync' hardware acceleration which requires the IGP (which may or may not be worth it depending on who you talk to).


Oh shoot so quick sync uses the gpu. I didn't see that in anands review. That sucks big time if true.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Semper Fidelis

So I just watched that review in the OP, and from what he is saying you can't run your OC 24/7... because you can only change the multi of the "Turbo Mode."

So in reality these CPU's really don't have unlocked multipliers, because the stock multiplier (33x on the 2500k) cannot be changed, only the Turbo Mode multiplier can be changed.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna;11888833*
> Ouch. No backup rig? As for the motherboard, I think I saw it on Amazon Marketplace. Can't remember if it was the Pro version, though.


Yeah no dice, hopefully someone stocks the Asus P8P67-M PRO soon.


----------



## DBordello

How does the memory voltage play into things?

I just ordered Corsair 8GB DDR3 2000MHz CL9 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145325&Tpk=CMX8GX3M2A2000C9).

However, it wants 1.65V. Can the memory and CPU voltage be controlled independently? The rest of the build (should be) is listed below. Thoughts?


----------



## fliq

welp! good news is i got my ud7 in today but the bad news is I called my microcenter near me and they said they got the chips in but they can't sell them till the 9th


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11889132*
> welp! good news is i got my ud7 in today but the bad news is I called my microcenter near me and they said they got the chips in but they can't sell them till the 9th


i can't not believe your upgrading..... keeping up with the technology must hurt your wallet


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11889132*
> welp! good news is i got my ud7 in today but the bad news is I called my microcenter near me and they said they got the chips in but they can't sell them till the 9th


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11889132*
> welp! good news is i got my ud7 in today but the bad news is I called my microcenter near me and they said they got the chips in but they can't sell them till the 9th


Well that sucks, but in a way is good for me. Hopefully I can order everything on midnight on Saturday and have everything by Thursday for my long weekend (only good part about a Federal job).


----------



## Xcrunner

Just called my local Frys and they said they have them but don't know the release date.....


----------



## nagle3092

The 1155 and 1156 have the same mounting brackets correct?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11889318*
> the 1155 and 1156 have the same mounting brackets correct?


100% yes!


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11889158*
> i can't not believe your upgrading..... keeping up with the technology must hurt your wallet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11889163*


LOL actually it's putting money back into my wallet. I needed money so I'm selling my current stuff off, I have some really good offers to so I'll def be making almost all off my money back.

As for the Sandy Bridge stuff, It's really just perfect timing. I was going to create a budget build but it looks like Sandy Bridge will do just fine.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11889330*
> 100% yes!


Ok thats what I thought (I've been with AMD for awhile if you couldn't tell).

Now what Im getting mixed feelings about is the cooler, for a decent (thinking 4.5) oc I was gonna get an H70 but it seems like that would be overkill since they dont run hot to begin with.


----------



## joemaniaci

Thought those of us curious about memory could use this. Almost feel like copied and pasted this from a X58 mobo because they list a bunch of triple channel kits(3x2gig).

P8P67 DELUXE Memory Qualified Vendors List (QVL)
P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
DDR3 2200(O.C.) MHz capability
VendorsPart No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
G.SKILLF3-17600CL7D-4GBFLS(XMP)4G ( 2x 2G )DS--7-10-10-281.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-17600CL8D-4GBPS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
G.SKILLF3-17600CL9D-4GBTDS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
KINGMAXFLKE85F-B8KHA(XMP)4G ( 2x 2G )DS---1.5~1.7●●
KINGMAXFLKE85F-B8KJAA-FEIS(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DSKingmaxN/A--●●
* The 2200Mhz memory modules above are supported by this motherboard; however, the actual frequency support varied depending on the O.C. margin of the installed CPU.

4 DIMM :
• 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
• 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
• 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration

-When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
-It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
-The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.

P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
DDR3 2133(O.C.) MHz capability
VendorsPart No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
CORSAIRCMGTX3(XMP)2GBDS--9-11-9-271.65●●
G.SKILLF3-19200CL9D-4GBPIS(XMP)4G ( 2x 2G )DS--9-11-9-281.65●●●
PatriotPVV34G2400C9K(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9-11-9-271.66●●
TrascendTX2400KLU-4GK(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9 1.65●●
* The above QVL is for the DDR3 2400 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2400 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133 MHz frequency.

Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
G.SKILLF3-17600CL9D-4GBTDS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
* The above QVL is for the DDR3 2200 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133 MHz frequency..

Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
G.SKILLF3-17066CL9D-4GBTDS(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS---1.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-17066CL8D-4GBPS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
G.SKILLF3-17066CL9D-4GBTD(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
G.SKILLF3-17066CL9T-6GB-T6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
GEILGE34GB2133C9DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-281.65●●
GEILGU34GB2133C9DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-28 1.65●●
KINGSTONKHX2133C9D3T1K2/4GX(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--91.65●●●
PatriotPVV34G2133C9K(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9-11-9-271.66●●●

4 DIMM :
• 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
• 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
• 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration

-When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
-It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
-The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.

P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
DDR3 1866(O.C.) MHz capability
Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
Apacer78.AAGD5.9KD(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-27 -●●●
CORSAIRCMT6GX3M3A2000C8(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--8-9-8-241.65●●●
CrucialBL12864BE2009.8SFB3(EPP)1GBSS--9-9-9-282●●
G.SKILLF3-16000CL6Q-8GBPIS(XMP)8GB ( 4x 2GB )SS--6-9-6-241.65●●
G.SKILLF3-16000CL9D-4GBRH(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-16000CL9D-4GBTD(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-16000CL7T-6GBPS(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--7-8-7-201.65●●
G.SKILLF3-16000CL9T-6GBPS(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
G.SKILLF3-16000CL9T-6GBTD(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.6●●●
G.SKILLF3-16000CL7Q-8GBFLS(XMP)8GB(4 x 2GB)DS--7-9-7-241.65●●
GEILGU34GB2000C9DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-28 2●●
GEILGE38GB2000C9QC(XMP)8GB(4 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-281.65●●
KINGSTONKHX2000C9D3T1K2/4GX(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS---1.65●●●
TranscendN/A(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS----●●
Gingle9CAASS37AZZ01D12GBDS--9-9-9-24-●●●
PatriotPVT36G2000LLK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
Slicon PowerSP002GBLYU200S02(XMP)2GBDS----●●
TeamTXD32048M2000C9(XMP)2GBDSTeamT3D1288RT-209-9-9-241.5●●
TeamTXD32048M2000C9-L(XMP)2GBDSTeamT3D1288LT-209-9-9-241.5●●
TeamTXD32048M2000C9-L(XMP)2GBDSTeamT3D1288RT-209-9-9-241.6●●●
* The above QVL is for the DDR3 2000 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2000 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 1866 MHz frequency..

Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
CORSAIRCMT6GX3M3A1866C9(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
CORSAIRTR3X6G1866C9DVer4.1(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
G.SKILLF3-15000CL9D-4GBRH*(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-15000CL9D-4GBTD(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
OCZOCZ3P1866LV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●
OCZOCZ3P1866C9LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●●
OCZOCZ3RPR1866C9LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●

4 DIMM :
• 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
• 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
• 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration

-When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
-It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
-The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.

P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
DDR3 1600MHz capability
Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
G.SKILLF3-14400CL6D-4GBFLS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--6-8-6-241.65●●
G.SKILLF3-14400CL9D-4GBRL(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.6●●●
KINGSTONKHX1800C9D3T1K3/6GX(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS---1.65●●
* The above QVL is for the DDR3 1800 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 1800 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 1600 MHz frequency..

Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
A-DATAAX3U1600GC4G9-2G8GB ( 2x 4GB )DS--9-9-9-241.55~1.75●●●
CORSAIRTR3X3G1600C8DVer2.1(XMP)3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--8-8-8-241.65●●●
CORSAIRCMG4GX3M2A1600C64GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--6-6-6-181.65●●●
CORSAIRCMD4GX3M2B1600C84GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
CORSAIRCMG4GX3M2A1600C64GB( 2x 2GB )DS--6-6-6-18 1.65●●
CORSAIRCMX4GX3M2A1600C8(XMP)4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
CORSAIRCMD4GX3M2A1600C8(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●●
CORSAIRCMG4GX3M2A1600C7(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.65●●
CORSAIRCMX4GX3M2A1600C9(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
CORSAIRTR3X6G1600C8D6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
CORSAIRCMX8GX3M4A1600C9(XMP)8GB(4 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
CrucialBL12864BN1608.8FF(XMP)2GB( 2x 1GB )SS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
CrucialBL25664BN1608.16FF(XMP)2GBDS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-12800CL9D-4GBNG4GB( 2x 2GB )SS---1.6●●●
G.SKILLF3-12800CL9D-4GBRL4GB(2 x 2GB)SS---1.6●●●
G.SKILLF3-12800CL7D-4GBRH(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-241.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-12800CL8D-4GBRM(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.6●●●
G.SKILLF3-12800CL9D-4GBECO(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.35●●●
G.SKILLF3-12800CL8T-6GBPI(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-211.6~1.65●●
G.SKILLF3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5-1.6●●●
GEILGV34GB1600C8DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-281.6●●
KINGMAXFLGD45F-B8MF7(XMP)1GBSS-- -●●●
KINGSTONKHX1600C8D3K2/4GX(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--81.65●●●
OCZOCZ3P1600EB1G1GBSS--7-6-6-24-●●
OCZOCZ3G1600LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--8-8-81.65●●●
OCZOCZ3P1600LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--7-7-71.65●●●
OCZOCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8 1.65●●
OCZOCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8 1.65●●●
OCZOCZ3P1600LV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●
OCZOCZ3X1600LV4GK(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●●
OCZOCZ3FXE1600C7LV6GK6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--7-7-71.65●●
OCZOCZ3FXE1600C7LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●
OCZOCZ3G1600LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●
OCZOCZ3X1600LV6GK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●●
OCZOCZ3X1600LV6GK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●●
Super TalentWP160UX4G9(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-●●●
Super TalentWB160UX6G8(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS----●●●
Super TalentWB160UX6G8(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-●●●
EK MemoryEKM324L28BP8-I16(XMP)4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--9 -●●●
EK MemoryEKM324L28BP8-I16(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-●●●
GoodRamGR1600D364L9/2G2GBDSGoodRamGF1008KC-JN--●●●
KINGTIGERKTG2G1600PG3(XMP)2GBDS----●●●
Mushkin996805(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241.65●●
Mushkin9966574GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-20-●●●
Mushkin998805(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241.65●●
PatriotPVT33G1600ELK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241.65●●
PatriotPGS34G1600LLKA24GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-241.7●●●
PatriotPGS34G1600LLKA4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--7-7-7-20 1.7●●●
PATRIOTPGS34G1600LLKA4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.7●●●
PatriotPVS34G1600ELK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.8●●
PatriotPVS34G1600LLK(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.9●●
PatriotPVS34G1600LLKN4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-202.0●●
PatriotPVT36G1600ELK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
PatriotPVT36G1600ELK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
PatriotPVT36G1600LLK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●

4 DIMM :
• 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
• 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
• 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration

-When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
-It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
-The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.

P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
DDR3 1333MHz capability
Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
A-DATASU3U1333B1G9-B1GBSSHynixH5TQ1G83TFR--●●●
A-DATASU3U1333B2G9-B2GBDSHynixH5TQ1G83TFR--●●●
A-DATASU3U1333C4G9-B4GBDSHynixH5TQ2G83AFR--●●●
Apacer78.01GC6.9L01GBSSApacerAM5D5808DEJSBG9 -●●●
CORSAIRTR3X3G1333C9 (Ver2.1)3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241.5●●●
CORSAIRCM3X1024-1333C9DHX1GBDS---1.1●●
CORSAIRCMX8GX3M4A1333C98GB(4 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5●●●
CrucialCT12864BA1339.8FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
CrucialCT12864BA1339.8SFD1GBSSMICRONMT8JF12864AY-1G4D1--●●●
CrucialCT12872BA1339.9FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
CrucialBL25664BN1337.16FF(XMP)2GBDS--7-7-7-24 1.65●●●
CrucialCT25664BA1339.16FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
CrucialCT25664BA1339.16SFD2GBDSMICROND9JNM--●●●
CrucialCT25672BA1339.18FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
ELPIDAEBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F1GBSSELPIDAJ1108BDSE-DJ-F--●●●
ELPIDAEBJ10UE8EDF0-DJ-F1GBSSELPIDAJ1108EDSE-DJ-F--●●●
ELPIDAEBJ21UE8BAW0-DJ-E2GBDSELPIDAJ1108BABG-DJ-E9-●●●
ELPIDAEBJ21UE8BDF0-DJ-F2GBDSELPIDAJ1108BDSE-DJ-F--●●●
G.SKILLF3-10600CL8D-2GBHK2GB(2 x 1GB)SS---1.65●●●
G.SKILLF3-10666CL7D-4GBPI(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-211.5●●●
G.SKILLF3-10666CL7D-4GBRH(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-211.5●●●
G.SKILLF3-10666CL8D-4GBECO(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.35●●●
G.SKILLF3-10666CL8D-4GBHK(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-211.5-1.6●●●
G.SKILLF3-10666CL8D-4GBRM(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-211.5-1.6●●●
G.SKILLF3-10666CL9T-6GBNQ6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5●●●
G.SKILLF3-10666CL9D-8GBRL8GB ( 2x 4GB )DS--9-9-9-24 1.5●●●
GEILGG34GB1333C9DC4GB ( 2x 2GB )DSGEILGL1L128M88BA115FW9-9-9-24 1.3●●●
GEILGB34GB1333C7DC4GB(2 x 2GB)DSGEILGL1L128M88BA15FW7-7-7-241.5●●●
GEILGG34GB1333C9DC4GB(2 x 2GB)DSGEILGL1L128M88BA12N9-9-9-24 1.3●●●
GEILGV34GB1333C7DC4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-241.5●●
HynixHMT112U6BFR8C-H91GBSSHynixH5TQ1G83BFR9-●●●
HynixHMT112U6TFR8A-H91GBSSHynixH5TC1G83TFR--●●●
HynixHMT125U6BFR8C-H92GBDSHynixH5TQ1G83BFRH9C9-●●●
HynixHMT125U6TFR8A-H92GBDSHynixH5TC1G83TFR--●●●
KINGMAXFLFE85F-B8KL92GBDSKINGMAXKFB8FNLXL-BNF-15A--●●●
KingstonKVR1333D3N9/1G1GBSSElpidaJ1108BDSE-DJ-F9 1.5●●●
KingstonKVR1333D3N9/2G2GBDSKingstonD1288JPNDPLD9U9 1.5●●●
KingstonKHX1333C9D3UK2/4GX(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9 1.25●●●
MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G4F11GBSSMICRON9FF22 D9KPT9-●●●
MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G4F11GBSSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
MICRONMT9JSF12872AZ-1G4F11GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
MICRONMT16JF25664AZ-1G4F12GBDSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
MICRONMT16JTF25664AZ-1G4F12GBDSMICRON9FF22 D9KPT9-●●●
MICRONMT18JSF25672AZ-1G4F12GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
OCZOCZ3RPX1333EB2GK1GBSS----●●
OCZOCZ3G1333LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-91.65●●
OCZOCZ3P1333LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--7-7-71.65●●●
OCZOCZ3P13332GK1GBDS--7-7-7-20-●●
OCZOCZ3G1333ULV4GK4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-81.35●●
OCZOCZ3P1333LV4GK4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS---1.65●●●
OCZOCZ3G1333ULV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●
OCZOCZ3P13334GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--71.8●●
OCZOCZ3P1333LV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●●
OCZOCZ3RPX1333EB4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS---1.85●●
OCZOCZ3G1333LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●●
OCZOCZ3P1333LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●●
OCZOCZX1333LV6GK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DSNA-8-8-81.6●●●
PSCAL8F8G73D-DG12GBDSPSCA3P1GF3DGF--●●●
SAMSUNGM378B2873DZ1-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D9-●●●
SAMSUNGM378B2873EH1-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846E--●●●
SAMSUNGM378B2873FHS-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846F--●●●
SAMSUNGM391B2873DZ1-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)9-●●●
SAMSUNGM378B5673DZ1-CH92GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D9-●●●
SAMSUNGM378B5673FH0-CH92GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846F--●●●
SAMSUNGM391B5673DZ1-CH92GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)9-●●●
SAMSUNGM378B5273BH1-CH94GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846B-HCH99-●●●
SAMSUNGM378B5273CH0-CH94GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846CK4B2G0846C-●●●
TranscendN/A2GBDSElpidaJ1108BDBG-DJ-F--●●●
ASUSN/A1GBDS----●●
ATPAQ28M64A8BJH9S1GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846E--●●●
ATPAQ28M72D8BJH9S1GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)--●●●
ATPAQ56M64B8BJH9S2GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D--●●●
ATPAQ56M72E8BJH9S2GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)--●●●
ATPAQ12M72E8BKH9S4GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846B-HCH9(ECC)--●●●
BUFFALOFSX1333D3G-1G1GBSS----●●
BUFFALOFSH1333D3G-T3G(XMP)3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--7-7-7-20-●●●
BUFFALOFSX1333D3G-2G2GBDS----●●●
EK MemoryEKM324L28BP8-I134GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-●●●
ElixirM2F2G64CB88B7N-CG2GBSSElixirN2CB2G808N-CG--●●●
ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HA9N-CG2GBDS----●●●
ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HC9N-CG2GBDS----●●●
ElixirM2F4G64CB8HB5N-CG4GBDSElixirN2CB2G808N-CG--●●●
GoodRamGR1333D364L9/2G2GBDSQimondaIDSH1G-03A1F1C-13H--●●●
KINGTIGERF10DA2T16802GBDSKINGTIGERKTG1333PS1208NST-C9--●●●
KINGTIGERKTG2G1333PG32GBDS----●●●
PatriotPDC32G1333LLK1GBSSPATRIOT-71.7●●
PatriotPVT33G1333ELK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
PatriotPGS34G1333LLKA4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-20 1.7●●●
PatriotPVS34G1333ELK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5●●
PatriotPVS34G1333LLK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.7●●
PatriotPVT36G1333ELK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
Silicon PowerSP001GBLTU1333S011GBSSNANYANT5CB128M8AN-CG--●●●
Silicon PowerSP001GBLTU133S021GBSSS-POWERI0YT3E09-●●
Silicon PowerSP002GBLTU133S022GBDSS-POWERI0YT3E09-●●
Slicon PowerSP001GBLTE133S011GBSSNANYANT5CB128M8AN-CG--●●●
Slicon PowerSP002GBLTE133S012GBDSNANYANT5CB128M8AN-CG--●●●

4 DIMM :
• 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
• 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
• 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration

-When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
-It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
-The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.

P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
DDR3 1066MHz capability
Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
CrucialCT12864BA1067.8FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
CrucialCT12864BA1067.8SFD1GBSSMICROND9JNL7-●●●
CrucialCT12872BA1067.9FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
CrucialCT25664BA1067.16FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
CrucialCT25664BA1067.16SFD2GBDSMICROND9JNL7-●●●
CrucialCT25672BA1067.18FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
ELPIDAEBJ10UE8BAW0-AE-E1GBSSELPIDAJ1108BABG-DJ-E7-●●●
ELPIDAEBJ10UE8EDF0-AE-F1GBSSELPIDAJ1108EDSE-DJ-F--●●●
ELPIDAEBJ11UD8BAFA-AG-E1GBDSELPIDAJ5308BASE-AC-E8-●●
ELPIDAEBJ21UE8BAW0-AE-E2GBDSELPIDAJ1108BABG-DJ-E7-●●●
ELPIDAEBJ21UE8EDF0-AE-F2GBDSELPIDAJ1108EDSE-DJ-F--●●●
GEILGG34GB1066C8DC4GB ( 2x 2GB )DSGEILGL1L128M88BA115FW8-8-8-20 1.3●●●
HynixHMT112U6AFP8C-G7N01GBSSHYNIXH5TQ1G83AFPG7C7-●●●
HynixHYMT112U64ZNF8-G71GBSSHYNIXHY5TQ1G831ZNFP-G77-●●
HynixHMT125U6AFP8C-G7N02GBDSHYNIXH5TQ1G83AFPG7C7-●●●
HynixHYMT125U64ZNF8-G72GBDSHYNIXHY5TQ1G831ZNFP-G77-●●●
KingstonKVR1066D3N7/1G1GBSSKingstonD1288JPNDPLD9U7 1.5●●●
KingstonKVR1066D3N7/2G2GBDSElpidaJ1108BDSE-DJ-F7 1.5●●●
MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G1F11GBSSMICRON8ZF22 D9KPV7-●●●
MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G1F11GBSSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
MICRONMT9JSF12872AZ-1G1F11GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
MICRONMT16JTF25664AZ-1G1F12GBDSMICRON8ZF22 D9KPV7-●●●
MICRONMT16JTF25664AZ-1G1F12GBDSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
MICRONMT18JSF25672AZ-1G1F12GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
SAMSUNGM378B5273BH1-CF84GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846B-HCF881.5●●●
ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HA9N-BE2GBDS----●●●
ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HC5N-BE2GBDSElixirN2CB1G80CN-BE--●●●
ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HC9N-BE2GBDS----●●●
WINTEC3DU3191A-101GBDSQimondaIDSH51-03A1F1C-10F7-●●

4 DIMM :
• 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
• 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
• 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration

-When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
-It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
-The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Although it's not on the list I'm sure the Super Talent hypers will work fine. They better anyway lol.


----------



## Blostorm

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 38 (17 members and 21 guests)

WAKE UP PEOPLE! LET'S DISCUSS.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemaniaci;11889503*
> Thought those of us curious about memory could use this. Almost feel like copied and pasted this from a X58 mobo because they list a bunch of triple channel kits(3x2gig).
> 
> P8P67 DELUXE Memory Qualified Vendors List (QVL)
> P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
> DDR3 2200(O.C.) MHz capability
> VendorsPart No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> G.SKILLF3-17600CL7D-4GBFLS(XMP)4G ( 2x 2G )DS--7-10-10-281.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-17600CL8D-4GBPS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-17600CL9D-4GBTDS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> KINGMAXFLKE85F-B8KHA(XMP)4G ( 2x 2G )DS---1.5~1.7●●
> KINGMAXFLKE85F-B8KJAA-FEIS(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DSKingmaxN/A--●●
> * The 2200Mhz memory modules above are supported by this motherboard; however, the actual frequency support varied depending on the O.C. margin of the installed CPU.
> 
> 4 DIMM :
> • 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
> • 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
> • 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration
> 
> -When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
> -It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
> -The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.
> 
> P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
> DDR3 2133(O.C.) MHz capability
> VendorsPart No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> CORSAIRCMGTX3(XMP)2GBDS--9-11-9-271.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-19200CL9D-4GBPIS(XMP)4G ( 2x 2G )DS--9-11-9-281.65●●●
> PatriotPVV34G2400C9K(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9-11-9-271.66●●
> TrascendTX2400KLU-4GK(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9 1.65●●
> * The above QVL is for the DDR3 2400 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2400 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133 MHz frequency.
> 
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> G.SKILLF3-17600CL9D-4GBTDS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> * The above QVL is for the DDR3 2200 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133 MHz frequency..
> 
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> G.SKILLF3-17066CL9D-4GBTDS(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS---1.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-17066CL8D-4GBPS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-17066CL9D-4GBTD(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-17066CL9T-6GB-T6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> GEILGE34GB2133C9DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-281.65●●
> GEILGU34GB2133C9DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-28 1.65●●
> KINGSTONKHX2133C9D3T1K2/4GX(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--91.65●●●
> PatriotPVV34G2133C9K(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9-11-9-271.66●●●
> 
> 4 DIMM :
> • 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
> • 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
> • 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration
> 
> -When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
> -It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
> -The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.
> 
> P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
> DDR3 1866(O.C.) MHz capability
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> Apacer78.AAGD5.9KD(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-27 -●●●
> CORSAIRCMT6GX3M3A2000C8(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--8-9-8-241.65●●●
> CrucialBL12864BE2009.8SFB3(EPP)1GBSS--9-9-9-282●●
> G.SKILLF3-16000CL6Q-8GBPIS(XMP)8GB ( 4x 2GB )SS--6-9-6-241.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-16000CL9D-4GBRH(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-16000CL9D-4GBTD(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-16000CL7T-6GBPS(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--7-8-7-201.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-16000CL9T-6GBPS(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-16000CL9T-6GBTD(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.6●●●
> G.SKILLF3-16000CL7Q-8GBFLS(XMP)8GB(4 x 2GB)DS--7-9-7-241.65●●
> GEILGU34GB2000C9DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-28 2●●
> GEILGE38GB2000C9QC(XMP)8GB(4 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-281.65●●
> KINGSTONKHX2000C9D3T1K2/4GX(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS---1.65●●●
> TranscendN/A(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS----●●
> Gingle9CAASS37AZZ01D12GBDS--9-9-9-24-●●●
> PatriotPVT36G2000LLK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
> Slicon PowerSP002GBLYU200S02(XMP)2GBDS----●●
> TeamTXD32048M2000C9(XMP)2GBDSTeamT3D1288RT-209-9-9-241.5●●
> TeamTXD32048M2000C9-L(XMP)2GBDSTeamT3D1288LT-209-9-9-241.5●●
> TeamTXD32048M2000C9-L(XMP)2GBDSTeamT3D1288RT-209-9-9-241.6●●●
> * The above QVL is for the DDR3 2000 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2000 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 1866 MHz frequency..
> 
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> CORSAIRCMT6GX3M3A1866C9(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
> CORSAIRTR3X6G1866C9DVer4.1(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-15000CL9D-4GBRH*(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-15000CL9D-4GBTD(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3P1866LV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●
> OCZOCZ3P1866C9LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3RPR1866C9LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●
> 
> 4 DIMM :
> • 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
> • 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
> • 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration
> 
> -When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
> -It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
> -The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.
> 
> P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
> DDR3 1600MHz capability
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> G.SKILLF3-14400CL6D-4GBFLS(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--6-8-6-241.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-14400CL9D-4GBRL(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.6●●●
> KINGSTONKHX1800C9D3T1K3/6GX(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS---1.65●●
> * The above QVL is for the DDR3 1800 MHz memory module. Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 1800 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 1600 MHz frequency..
> 
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> A-DATAAX3U1600GC4G9-2G8GB ( 2x 4GB )DS--9-9-9-241.55~1.75●●●
> CORSAIRTR3X3G1600C8DVer2.1(XMP)3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--8-8-8-241.65●●●
> CORSAIRCMG4GX3M2A1600C64GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--6-6-6-181.65●●●
> CORSAIRCMD4GX3M2B1600C84GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
> CORSAIRCMG4GX3M2A1600C64GB( 2x 2GB )DS--6-6-6-18 1.65●●
> CORSAIRCMX4GX3M2A1600C8(XMP)4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
> CORSAIRCMD4GX3M2A1600C8(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●●
> CORSAIRCMG4GX3M2A1600C7(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.65●●
> CORSAIRCMX4GX3M2A1600C9(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
> CORSAIRTR3X6G1600C8D6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
> CORSAIRCMX8GX3M4A1600C9(XMP)8GB(4 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> CrucialBL12864BN1608.8FF(XMP)2GB( 2x 1GB )SS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
> CrucialBL25664BN1608.16FF(XMP)2GBDS--8-8-8-24 1.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-12800CL9D-4GBNG4GB( 2x 2GB )SS---1.6●●●
> G.SKILLF3-12800CL9D-4GBRL4GB(2 x 2GB)SS---1.6●●●
> G.SKILLF3-12800CL7D-4GBRH(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-241.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-12800CL8D-4GBRM(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.6●●●
> G.SKILLF3-12800CL9D-4GBECO(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-24 1.35●●●
> G.SKILLF3-12800CL8T-6GBPI(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-211.6~1.65●●
> G.SKILLF3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5-1.6●●●
> GEILGV34GB1600C8DC(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-281.6●●
> KINGMAXFLGD45F-B8MF7(XMP)1GBSS-- -●●●
> KINGSTONKHX1600C8D3K2/4GX(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--81.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3P1600EB1G1GBSS--7-6-6-24-●●
> OCZOCZ3G1600LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--8-8-81.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3P1600LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--7-7-71.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8 1.65●●
> OCZOCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8 1.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3P1600LV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●
> OCZOCZ3X1600LV4GK(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3FXE1600C7LV6GK6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--7-7-71.65●●
> OCZOCZ3FXE1600C7LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●
> OCZOCZ3G1600LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●
> OCZOCZ3X1600LV6GK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3X1600LV6GK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●●
> Super TalentWP160UX4G9(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-●●●
> Super TalentWB160UX6G8(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS----●●●
> Super TalentWB160UX6G8(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-●●●
> EK MemoryEKM324L28BP8-I16(XMP)4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--9 -●●●
> EK MemoryEKM324L28BP8-I16(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-●●●
> GoodRamGR1600D364L9/2G2GBDSGoodRamGF1008KC-JN--●●●
> KINGTIGERKTG2G1600PG3(XMP)2GBDS----●●●
> Mushkin996805(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241.65●●
> Mushkin9966574GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-20-●●●
> Mushkin998805(XMP)6GB ( 3x 2GB )DS--6-8-6-241.65●●
> PatriotPVT33G1600ELK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241.65●●
> PatriotPGS34G1600LLKA24GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-8-241.7●●●
> PatriotPGS34G1600LLKA4GB( 2x 2GB )DS--7-7-7-20 1.7●●●
> PATRIOTPGS34G1600LLKA4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.7●●●
> PatriotPVS34G1600ELK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.8●●
> PatriotPVS34G1600LLK(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.9●●
> PatriotPVS34G1600LLKN4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-202.0●●
> PatriotPVT36G1600ELK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
> PatriotPVT36G1600ELK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
> PatriotPVT36G1600LLK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.65●●
> 
> 4 DIMM :
> • 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
> • 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
> • 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration
> 
> -When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
> -It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
> -The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.
> 
> P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
> DDR3 1333MHz capability
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> A-DATASU3U1333B1G9-B1GBSSHynixH5TQ1G83TFR--●●●
> A-DATASU3U1333B2G9-B2GBDSHynixH5TQ1G83TFR--●●●
> A-DATASU3U1333C4G9-B4GBDSHynixH5TQ2G83AFR--●●●
> Apacer78.01GC6.9L01GBSSApacerAM5D5808DEJSBG9 -●●●
> CORSAIRTR3X3G1333C9 (Ver2.1)3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241.5●●●
> CORSAIRCM3X1024-1333C9DHX1GBDS---1.1●●
> CORSAIRCMX8GX3M4A1333C98GB(4 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5●●●
> CrucialCT12864BA1339.8FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
> CrucialCT12864BA1339.8SFD1GBSSMICRONMT8JF12864AY-1G4D1--●●●
> CrucialCT12872BA1339.9FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
> CrucialBL25664BN1337.16FF(XMP)2GBDS--7-7-7-24 1.65●●●
> CrucialCT25664BA1339.16FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
> CrucialCT25664BA1339.16SFD2GBDSMICROND9JNM--●●●
> CrucialCT25672BA1339.18FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F1GBSSELPIDAJ1108BDSE-DJ-F--●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ10UE8EDF0-DJ-F1GBSSELPIDAJ1108EDSE-DJ-F--●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ21UE8BAW0-DJ-E2GBDSELPIDAJ1108BABG-DJ-E9-●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ21UE8BDF0-DJ-F2GBDSELPIDAJ1108BDSE-DJ-F--●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10600CL8D-2GBHK2GB(2 x 1GB)SS---1.65●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10666CL7D-4GBPI(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-211.5●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10666CL7D-4GBRH(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-211.5●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10666CL8D-4GBECO(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-241.35●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10666CL8D-4GBHK(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-211.5-1.6●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10666CL8D-4GBRM(XMP)4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-8-211.5-1.6●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10666CL9T-6GBNQ6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5●●●
> G.SKILLF3-10666CL9D-8GBRL8GB ( 2x 4GB )DS--9-9-9-24 1.5●●●
> GEILGG34GB1333C9DC4GB ( 2x 2GB )DSGEILGL1L128M88BA115FW9-9-9-24 1.3●●●
> GEILGB34GB1333C7DC4GB(2 x 2GB)DSGEILGL1L128M88BA15FW7-7-7-241.5●●●
> GEILGG34GB1333C9DC4GB(2 x 2GB)DSGEILGL1L128M88BA12N9-9-9-24 1.3●●●
> GEILGV34GB1333C7DC4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-241.5●●
> HynixHMT112U6BFR8C-H91GBSSHynixH5TQ1G83BFR9-●●●
> HynixHMT112U6TFR8A-H91GBSSHynixH5TC1G83TFR--●●●
> HynixHMT125U6BFR8C-H92GBDSHynixH5TQ1G83BFRH9C9-●●●
> HynixHMT125U6TFR8A-H92GBDSHynixH5TC1G83TFR--●●●
> KINGMAXFLFE85F-B8KL92GBDSKINGMAXKFB8FNLXL-BNF-15A--●●●
> KingstonKVR1333D3N9/1G1GBSSElpidaJ1108BDSE-DJ-F9 1.5●●●
> KingstonKVR1333D3N9/2G2GBDSKingstonD1288JPNDPLD9U9 1.5●●●
> KingstonKHX1333C9D3UK2/4GX(XMP)4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--9 1.25●●●
> MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G4F11GBSSMICRON9FF22 D9KPT9-●●●
> MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G4F11GBSSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
> MICRONMT9JSF12872AZ-1G4F11GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
> MICRONMT16JF25664AZ-1G4F12GBDSMICROND9KPT9-●●●
> MICRONMT16JTF25664AZ-1G4F12GBDSMICRON9FF22 D9KPT9-●●●
> MICRONMT18JSF25672AZ-1G4F12GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)9-●●●
> OCZOCZ3RPX1333EB2GK1GBSS----●●
> OCZOCZ3G1333LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-91.65●●
> OCZOCZ3P1333LV3GK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--7-7-71.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3P13332GK1GBDS--7-7-7-20-●●
> OCZOCZ3G1333ULV4GK4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS--8-8-81.35●●
> OCZOCZ3P1333LV4GK4GB ( 2x 2GB )DS---1.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3G1333ULV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--8-8-81.65●●
> OCZOCZ3P13334GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--71.8●●
> OCZOCZ3P1333LV4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3RPX1333EB4GK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS---1.85●●
> OCZOCZ3G1333LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-91.65●●●
> OCZOCZ3P1333LV6GK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--7-7-71.65●●●
> OCZOCZX1333LV6GK(XMP)6GB(3 x 2GB)DSNA-8-8-81.6●●●
> PSCAL8F8G73D-DG12GBDSPSCA3P1GF3DGF--●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B2873DZ1-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D9-●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B2873EH1-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846E--●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B2873FHS-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846F--●●●
> SAMSUNGM391B2873DZ1-CH91GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)9-●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B5673DZ1-CH92GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D9-●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B5673FH0-CH92GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846F--●●●
> SAMSUNGM391B5673DZ1-CH92GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)9-●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B5273BH1-CH94GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846B-HCH99-●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B5273CH0-CH94GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846CK4B2G0846C-●●●
> TranscendN/A2GBDSElpidaJ1108BDBG-DJ-F--●●●
> ASUSN/A1GBDS----●●
> ATPAQ28M64A8BJH9S1GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846E--●●●
> ATPAQ28M72D8BJH9S1GBSSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)--●●●
> ATPAQ56M64B8BJH9S2GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D--●●●
> ATPAQ56M72E8BJH9S2GBDSSAMSUNGK4B1G0846D(ECC)--●●●
> ATPAQ12M72E8BKH9S4GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846B-HCH9(ECC)--●●●
> BUFFALOFSX1333D3G-1G1GBSS----●●
> BUFFALOFSH1333D3G-T3G(XMP)3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--7-7-7-20-●●●
> BUFFALOFSX1333D3G-2G2GBDS----●●●
> EK MemoryEKM324L28BP8-I134GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-●●●
> ElixirM2F2G64CB88B7N-CG2GBSSElixirN2CB2G808N-CG--●●●
> ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HA9N-CG2GBDS----●●●
> ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HC9N-CG2GBDS----●●●
> ElixirM2F4G64CB8HB5N-CG4GBDSElixirN2CB2G808N-CG--●●●
> GoodRamGR1333D364L9/2G2GBDSQimondaIDSH1G-03A1F1C-13H--●●●
> KINGTIGERF10DA2T16802GBDSKINGTIGERKTG1333PS1208NST-C9--●●●
> KINGTIGERKTG2G1333PG32GBDS----●●●
> PatriotPDC32G1333LLK1GBSSPATRIOT-71.7●●
> PatriotPVT33G1333ELK3GB(3 x 1GB)SS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
> PatriotPGS34G1333LLKA4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-20 1.7●●●
> PatriotPVS34G1333ELK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.5●●
> PatriotPVS34G1333LLK4GB(2 x 2GB)DS--7-7-7-201.7●●
> PatriotPVT36G1333ELK6GB(3 x 2GB)DS--9-9-9-241.65●●●
> Silicon PowerSP001GBLTU1333S011GBSSNANYANT5CB128M8AN-CG--●●●
> Silicon PowerSP001GBLTU133S021GBSSS-POWERI0YT3E09-●●
> Silicon PowerSP002GBLTU133S022GBDSS-POWERI0YT3E09-●●
> Slicon PowerSP001GBLTE133S011GBSSNANYANT5CB128M8AN-CG--●●●
> Slicon PowerSP002GBLTE133S012GBDSNANYANT5CB128M8AN-CG--●●●
> 
> 4 DIMM :
> • 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
> • 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
> • 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration
> 
> -When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
> -It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
> -The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.
> 
> P8P67 DELUXE Motherboard Qualified Vendors Lists (QVL)
> DDR3 1066MHz capability
> Part No.SizeSS/DSChip BrandChip NO.TimingVoltageDIMM socket support (Optional)
> 1 DIMM2 DIMM4 DIMM
> CrucialCT12864BA1067.8FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
> CrucialCT12864BA1067.8SFD1GBSSMICROND9JNL7-●●●
> CrucialCT12872BA1067.9FF1GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
> CrucialCT25664BA1067.16FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
> CrucialCT25664BA1067.16SFD2GBDSMICROND9JNL7-●●●
> CrucialCT25672BA1067.18FF2GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ10UE8BAW0-AE-E1GBSSELPIDAJ1108BABG-DJ-E7-●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ10UE8EDF0-AE-F1GBSSELPIDAJ1108EDSE-DJ-F--●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ11UD8BAFA-AG-E1GBDSELPIDAJ5308BASE-AC-E8-●●
> ELPIDAEBJ21UE8BAW0-AE-E2GBDSELPIDAJ1108BABG-DJ-E7-●●●
> ELPIDAEBJ21UE8EDF0-AE-F2GBDSELPIDAJ1108EDSE-DJ-F--●●●
> GEILGG34GB1066C8DC4GB ( 2x 2GB )DSGEILGL1L128M88BA115FW8-8-8-20 1.3●●●
> HynixHMT112U6AFP8C-G7N01GBSSHYNIXH5TQ1G83AFPG7C7-●●●
> HynixHYMT112U64ZNF8-G71GBSSHYNIXHY5TQ1G831ZNFP-G77-●●
> HynixHMT125U6AFP8C-G7N02GBDSHYNIXH5TQ1G83AFPG7C7-●●●
> HynixHYMT125U64ZNF8-G72GBDSHYNIXHY5TQ1G831ZNFP-G77-●●●
> KingstonKVR1066D3N7/1G1GBSSKingstonD1288JPNDPLD9U7 1.5●●●
> KingstonKVR1066D3N7/2G2GBDSElpidaJ1108BDSE-DJ-F7 1.5●●●
> MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G1F11GBSSMICRON8ZF22 D9KPV7-●●●
> MICRONMT8JTF12864AZ-1G1F11GBSSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
> MICRONMT9JSF12872AZ-1G1F11GBSSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
> MICRONMT16JTF25664AZ-1G1F12GBDSMICRON8ZF22 D9KPV7-●●●
> MICRONMT16JTF25664AZ-1G1F12GBDSMICROND9KPT7-●●●
> MICRONMT18JSF25672AZ-1G1F12GBDSMICROND9KPT(ECC)7-●●●
> SAMSUNGM378B5273BH1-CF84GBDSSAMSUNGK4B2G0846B-HCF881.5●●●
> ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HA9N-BE2GBDS----●●●
> ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HC5N-BE2GBDSElixirN2CB1G80CN-BE--●●●
> ElixirM2Y2G64CB8HC9N-BE2GBDS----●●●
> WINTEC3DU3191A-101GBDSQimondaIDSH51-03A1F1C-10F7-●●
> 
> 4 DIMM :
> • 1 DIMM: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2 slot for better stability.
> • 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module into A2B2 slot for better stability.
> • 4 DIMM: Supports 4 modules inserted into both the blue and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration
> 
> -When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
> -It is recommended to install the memory modules from the slots for better overclocking capability.
> -The default DIMM frequency depends on its Serial Presence Detect (SPD), which is the standard way of accessing information from a memory module. Under the default state, some memory modules for overclocking may operate at a lower frequency than the vendor-marked value.


HOLY WALL OF TEXT!


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11889986*
> HOLY WALL OF TEXT!


Holy wall of quote!


----------



## fliq

LOL yeah, I really didn't think it was going to quote that far! W







W


----------



## cmeeks

I spoke with a salesman at Fry's today and he also said they would have Sandy Bridge processors on the shelves on the 9th. Of course it wasn't very reassuring when he told me I should get a 950 instead. His reason: because you have to use the onboard graphics with Sandy Bridge! I hate the general absence of knowledge among large department store salesmen.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


I spoke with a salesman at Fry's today and he also said they would have Sandy Bridge processors on the shelves on the 9th. Of course it wasn't very reassuring when he told me I should get a 950 instead. His reason: because you have to use the onboard graphics with Sandy Bridge! I hate the general absence of knowledge among large department store salesmen.


Yeah most people that sell technology are idiots.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11890075*
> Yeah most people that sell technology are idiots.


Idiots are those who go to a brick and mortar in order to ask for an advice...







unless you are some Yank buying London Bridge.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


I spoke with a salesman at Fry's today and he also said they would have Sandy Bridge processors on the shelves on the 9th. Of course it wasn't very reassuring when he told me I should get a 950 instead. His reason: because you have to use the onboard graphics with Sandy Bridge! I hate the general absence of knowledge among large department store salesmen.


















































































How can people like that find a job and i can't?
I slapped my face so hard...


----------



## Pauliesss

I think about buying *KINGSTON 4GB KIT DDR3 2133MHz HyperX CL9 XMP Tall HS* but I am worry because their CL is 9-11-9-27. How much do you think I will be able to "reduce" this timing ?

Thanks.


----------



## ____

Quote:



How can people like that find a job and i can't?
I slapped my face so hard...


Because these people are better salesman.


----------



## fliq

LOL that story just made my day.

I have some really dumb people that work at my Microcenter...There is only 1 I trust and know at the store.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11890191*
> Because these people are better salesman.


Or simply follow orders without questioning, and accept any salary.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11890120*
> Idiots are those who go to a brick and mortar in order to ask for an advice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you are some Yank buying London Bridge.


that's just the thing, I wasn't asking for advice! He offered that himself


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXgeek;11888893*
> I'd like to do 8GB of memory on 2 sticks. I tend to run a lot of apps at once, and have lots of browser tabs open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choices?
> 
> 1) $109 after rebate > CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
> 2) $159.99 >G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM
> 
> DDR2000 vs. 16000?


1) 9-9-9-24 @1600MHz
2) 9-10-9-28 @2000MHz

2) will have more bandwidth and lower latency, but I would personally pocket the $50 given those choices


----------



## enri95

Ivy Bridge 1155 compatible:drool:
Quote:


> Ivy Bridge processors will employ a maximum of 24 EUs graphics sub-system (double that of Sandy Bridge)[38] and also provides DirectX 11 support, rather than the older DirectX 10.1 graphics technology that will be featured in the first batch of Sandy Bridge processors, while retaining its LGA 1155 socket compatibility.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Bridge_%28microarchitecture%29#References


----------



## hheemmpp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Ivy Bridge 1155 compatible









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_B...%29#References


Wikipedia is probably the worst source of accurate information you can get lol


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hheemmpp*


Wikipedia is probably the worst source of accurate information you can get lol










i know lol , but that would be so awesome


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


I think about buying *KINGSTON 4GB KIT DDR3 2133MHz HyperX CL9 XMP Tall HS* but I am worry because their CL is 9-11-9-27. How much do you think I will be able to "reduce" this timing ?

Thanks.


latency in ns:
MHz/CL 678910
1333 4.5 5.3 6.06.87.5
1600 3.8 4.4 5.05.66.3
1866 3.2 3.8 4.34.85.4
2000 3.0 3.5 4.04.55.0
2133 2.8 3.3 3.84.24.7
2200 2.7 3.2 3.64.14.5
2400 2.5 2.9 3.33.84.2

in other words... nine clock cycles at 2133 is faster than 7 at 1600


----------



## hheemmpp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


i know lol , but that would be so awesome


Ya it would be great but knowing intel they will have a new socket for everything


----------



## Pauliesss

dougri: so I will be okay buying those Kingston RAMs ?


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


dougri: so I will be okay buying those Kingston RAMs ?


never tried that memory... latency would not be a concern of mine though. CL8 and lower above 2000 gets VERY pricey.


----------



## Pauliesss

Okay, I donÂ´t want to buy 2000Mhz because they will run at 1866.


----------



## puffsNasco

where is sabertooth mobo sighting ;(??? i want it now


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hheemmpp*


Wikipedia is probably the worst source of accurate information you can get lol










It is probably true to some extent... because with the most recent generation of CPU's, being 1156/1366, they did release 2 i7 models on the 1156 socket. So maybe they will release some Ivy Bridge models for the 1155 socket, but most of them will go to the 2011 socket.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


where is sabertooth mobo sighting ;(??? i want it now


LOL, Asus just finished their press conference at CES (5 mins ago) and said nothing about it.


----------



## Sin0822

damn this thread is too long.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


LOL, Asus just finished their press conference at CES (5 mins ago) and said nothing about it.


Damn work, did they mention the Maximus IV Gene by chance?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11890720*
> damn this thread is too long.


Yeah, it's getting to the epic length.


----------



## Armastitium

I think the Sabertooth is still not finished and not even in mass production yet.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armastitium*


I think the Sabertooth is still not finished and not even in mass production yet.


Actually I think it is, I know a few members here mentioned its in stock in Germany right now.

And no nothing on the Gene.


----------



## ____

how is kingston as a ram manufacturer.

should i go with 2133 cl9 or 1600 cl 6/7. too bad 2000 doesn't run on p8p67


----------



## Blostorm

Need moar informations!


----------



## Maou

277 pages,wow. I feel bad for those who just stated reading this thread


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Actually I think it is, I know a few members here mentioned its in stock in Germany right now.

And no nothing on the Gene.


F*L, yeah well I guess I can live with the P8P67-M PRO for now. I dont think the Gene will improve upon it to much, I just dont care for the color scheme.


----------



## koven

lol anyone see the Microcenter prices?

i'm definitely picking up a 2600k at that price

http://www.overclock.net/11888805-post1.html

so.. 280 2600k + 170 ASUS P67 Pro = 350 for SB combo, sweeeet


----------



## koven

oops double post


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


lol anyone see the Microcenter prices?

i'm definitely picking up a 2600k at that price

http://www.overclock.net/11888805-post1.html

so.. 280 2600k + 170 ASUS P67 Pro = 350 for SB combo, sweeeet


Don't forget cheap memory. I scored a 8GB (2x4GB) kit today for $65.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


lol anyone see the Microcenter prices?

i'm definitely picking up a 2600k at that price

http://www.overclock.net/11888805-post1.html

so.. 280 2600k + 170 ASUS P67 Pro = 350 for SB combo, sweeeet


Why does Microcenter always have these awesome deals on Intel CPU's? But at the same time is usually the highest price on everything else.

I wonder...


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


how is kingston as a ram manufacturer.

should i go with 2133 cl9 or 1600 cl 6/7. too bad 2000 doesn't run on p8p67


I have/had many Kingston RAMs and never had any problem with them + Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## catalan

Man and ofc i dont have an microcenter near me


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11890863*
> how is kingston as a ram manufacturer.
> 
> should i go with 2133 cl9 or 1600 cl 6/7. too bad 2000 doesn't run on p8p67


you can get 2000MHz ram, you will just have to run it at either 2133 or 1866.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


oops double post


Oh ****! Grab me one and ship it across the border!


----------



## cory1234

Does anyone know when Microcenter will start to sell these?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Off topic but has anyone asked why the thread title is 5/2/0? I didn't want to read through 70+ pages to find out... but I am curious enough to annoy everyone by asking.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Don't forget cheap memory. I scored a 8GB (2x4GB) kit today for $65.


What kit was that?!


----------



## catalan

probably these

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellS...422-_-01042011


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


probably these

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellS...422-_-01042011


Eww...DDR3 1333 with no heatsinks?

4gb DDR3 1600 @ $50 is still an awesome deal.


----------



## Maou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Off topic but has anyone asked why the thread title is 5/2/0? I didn't want to read through 70+ pages to find out... but I am curious enough to annoy everyone by asking.










There are some rumors about the soon release today,or 2 days later.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Does anyone know when Microcenter will start to sell these?


I called and they said they were going to start shipping on the 9th, so some time after that he said.

Not stating this as a fact but that is what the guy told me.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


so.. 280 2600k + 170 ASUS P67 Pro = 350 for SB combo, sweeeet


LOL i have great math skills

i meant 450


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I called and they said they were going to start shipping on the 9th, so some time after that he said.

Not stating this as a fact but that is what the guy told me.


Damn. Well if they start selling online before that I don't really care if I take a slight loss







.


----------



## eduardmc

cool, i have 3 microcenter near me, which one should i camp at 2 days before release date...................notttt

i'll probably go around the time it opens, is not like i don't have a fast computer. if i don't get it the 9th sooner or later i'll get it, is not the end of the world.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I called and they said they were going to start shipping on the 9th, so some time after that he said.

Not stating this as a fact but that is what the guy told me.


The Microcenter near me received their chips on the 1st.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


cool, i have 3 microcenter near me, which one should i camp at 2 days before release date...................notttt

i'll probably go around the time it opens, is not like i don't have a fast computer. if i don't get it the 9th sooner or later i'll get it, is not the end of the world.


Yeah and it's not like this is a limited time sale either... MicroCenter CPU prices are usually good for quite a while.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


It is probably true to some extent... because with the most recent generation of CPU's, being 1156/1366, they did release 2 i7 models on the 1156 socket. So maybe they will release some Ivy Bridge models for the 1155 socket, but most of them will go to the 2011 socket.


Actually, it's probably the other way around. They'll probably have 3~4 processors (minimum price: $300) for LGA-2011 with the majority released on LGA-1155. There's a bigger market for cheaper stuff.


----------



## bratas

Ok, so it's apparent that i will definitely be going with the i7-2600k vs the i5-2500k. I am trying to determine which mb is going to be the better route. Although the UD7 has all the bells and whistles Giga can think of I think the UD5 might be better suited. Pretty much the same thing applies with Asus, I think the MIV will be overkill. Has anyone seen any of the actual specs for Sabertooth yet?

1. of the factors I am trying to keep in mind is RAM. From what I can tell Asus is definately going to be 32GB capable. YES YES I know that much RAM is overkill (for today's standards). I posed this question to SIN and he said he would ask Gigabyte, any word?

2. support is Gigabyte support any better than Asus, cause Asus support sucks ass.

I alrdy have 1 GTX 570, not sure if I will be getting another atleast not anytime soon.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bratas*


Ok, so it's apparent that i will definitely be going with the i7-2600k vs the i5-2500k. I am trying to determine which mb is going to be the better route. Although the UD7 has all the bells and whistles Giga can think of I think the UD5 might be better suited. Pretty much the same thing applies with Asus, I think the MIV will be overkill. Has anyone seen any of the actual specs for Sabertooth yet?

1. of the factors I am trying to keep in mind is RAM. From what I can tell Asus is definately going to be 32GB capable. YES YES I know that much RAM is overkill (for today's standards). I posed this question to SIN and he said he would ask Gigabyte, any word?

2. support is Gigabyte support any better than Asus, cause Asus support sucks ass.

I alrdy have 1 GTX 570, not sure if I will be getting another atleast not anytime soon.


I actually like asus support, had to rma a board only took a week and a half after day I shipped.


----------



## AuraNova

Geez, I finally got through a day's worth of posts in this thread! I think I read through about 30 pages.

Anyway, on topic, who right now is selling Gigabyte boards?


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Geez, I finally got through a day's worth of posts in this thread! I think I read through about 30 pages.

Anyway, on topic, who right now is selling Gigabyte boards?


I recommend Provantage.

Edit: Superbiiz.com has them to for cheap..I believe they have a $15 off coupon code also.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bratas*


Ok, so it's apparent that i will definitely be going with the i7-2600k vs the i5-2500k. I am trying to determine which mb is going to be the better route. Although the UD7 has all the bells and whistles Giga can think of I think the UD5 might be better suited. Pretty much the same thing applies with Asus, I think the MIV will be overkill. Has anyone seen any of the actual specs for Sabertooth yet?

1. of the factors I am trying to keep in mind is RAM. From what I can tell Asus is definately going to be 32GB capable. YES YES I know that much RAM is overkill (for today's standards). I posed this question to SIN and he said he would ask Gigabyte, any word?

2. support is Gigabyte support any better than Asus, cause Asus support sucks ass.

I alrdy have 1 GTX 570, not sure if I will be getting another atleast not anytime soon.


32GB? From everything I've read, every SB board will have a max of 16GB (and max 4GB per slot).

Then again I could be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


277 pages,wow. I feel bad for those who just stated reading this thread










Lol... Go into UCP and change your page view to 100 posts per page, its far more manageable that.

--------------------------

Can someone answer this for me: How exactly does this turbo over clock work(Which is a feature on the non-k chips).

Ars Technica(Or was it Anandtech?) was able to over clock their i5-2400 to 3.8Ghz up from 3.1Ghz through Turbo. It was on all four cores.

My real question is does it always stay at those rated speeds or does it throttle and down clock depending on the work load?

I understand that normally when you use turbo, it throttles up to that speed but it seems to be a bit different with Sandy Bridge.


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


32GB? From everything I've read, every SB board will have a max of 16GB (and max 4GB per slot).

Then again I could be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time










Yes 32GB, Intel, Asus, Asrock, MSI are all 32GB max. Gigabyte unknown, their website says only 16GB, which makes me wonder, what is the deal?


----------



## reflex99

the box my board came in says it supports 16GB max


----------



## drBlahMan

I just got back from MicroCenter and for those who do not know, they have them in stock but will not release for sale on 01/09 (well at least for the Chicago/Westmont stores). I had read earlier in this thread that they might be released before then so I had to find out for myself. Usually, MC will knock $20/$30 off from the original price. The *2500K* was priced @ *$219.99* (which means *it's possible* that MC will be selling it for *$189*/*$199*). I will defintely be at MC when the store opens this Sunday


----------



## starpwnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


There are some rumors about the soon release today,or 2 days later.


One Austrlian site who i shall not name stated they were being released today (5th of the 1st 2011), as told to them by intel. They will be availbe to order either later today or tommrow as they need to list everything and do all the product details for the website.

But yer, the release date is confirmed to be today, for Australia anyway


----------



## ____

What's the point of 2000+ram if a 1600 ram with good timings can beat it?

This build needs to be perfect, it will have to be untouched for many years.


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


the box my board came in says it supports 16GB max


http://us.msi.com/index.php?func=pro...d_no=2070#menu

This may be the difference between the P67A-GD55 and the P67A-GD65


----------



## BassDX

I am definitely thinking about going to the Westmont Microcenter this Sunday if they do offer said discounts.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


What's the point of 2000+ram if a 1600 ram with good timings can beat it?

This build needs to be perfect, it will have to be untouched for many years.


there is none...


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


I just got back from MicroCenter and for those who do not know, they have them in stock but will not release for sale on 01/09


they will not release for sale on 01/09, or did you mean to say they will not release for sale UNTIL 01/09?


----------



## Sin0822

i think me meant until


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


I just got back from MicroCenter and for those who do not know, they have them in stock but will not release for sale on 01/09 (well at least for the Chicago/Westmont stores). I had read earlier in this thread that they might be released before then so I had to find out for myself. Usually, MC will knock $20/$30 off from the original price. The *2500K* was priced @ *$219.99* (which means *it's possible* that MC will be selling it for *$189*/*$199*). I will defintely be at MC when the store opens this Sunday










I might just see you there friend! How come you don't go to the Central store? It's only like 5-10min away?!


----------



## starpwnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


there is none...


There is..
Bragging rights in benchmarks is the only reason


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


What's the point of 2000+ram if a 1600 ram with good timings can beat it?

This build needs to be perfect, it will have to be untouched for many years.


It was shown earlier in this thread that 2000+ ram with CAS 9 will run faster than 1600 CAS 7.

The issue is 2000 CAS 9, still cost more than 1600 CAS 7. So if your on a limited budget 1600 is still fine.

Tho it was recommended by a poster (no longer posting i.e. Picard) that 1600 should be the minimum.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


What's the point of 2000+ram if a 1600 ram with good timings can beat it?

This build needs to be perfect, it will have to be untouched for many years.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *starpwnage*


There is..
Bragging rights in benchmarks is the only reason










no, if you 1600MHz is faster than the 2kMHz, you would have more bragging rights


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


they will not release for sale on 01/09, or did you mean to say they will not release for sale UNTIL 01/09?


Sorry...a little excited. MC will release SB cpu's for sale on 01/09.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


I might just see you there friend! How come you don't go to the Central store? It's only like 5-10min away?!


I will be going to the Chicago store instead of Westmont store


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


Sorry...a little excited. MC will release SB cpu's for sale on 01/09.

I will be going to the Chicago store instead of Westmont store










Haha you're like the riddler rofl, It's ok though!

Chicago has 2 stores...The Central store and The Westmont store..I most likely will be at the Central store as I know a guy that works there.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


Sorry...a little excited.


understandable, most of us in this thread are


----------



## cj3waker

Ive heard many conflicting reports both ways and im wondering if anyone who currently owns a cpu and an h67 board can tell me for certain, can you overclock the cpu on the h67 chipset? Im going to upgrading my itx rig and so far it looks like there wont be any p67 mini-itx (rip dfi) Im probably going to have to wait until launch to find out for sure. atleast if it isnt an option I can probably pick up a 750 or 860 on the cheap


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


no, if you 1600MHz is faster than the 2kMHz, you would have more bragging rights


it would take low latency and tight timing for 1600 to outbench 2000. and higher speed memory can usually reach faster timings running lower speeds. lower latency (ns, not cycles) as well as tighter timings should make for the most responsive memory. if it is 7-7-7-19 1600MHz vs 9-11-10-28 2000MHz, give me the 1600 memory... even at the same price. But if it is 8-9-8-27 1600MHz vs 9-9-9-27 2000MHz, I'll take the 2000MHz kit.


----------



## 77Pat

Sin, do you know if the u3p will the updated bios also? I noticed on the hwbot page that they only show the ud4/5/7. I am considering saving some money on the motherboard and going for a 6950.


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Why does Microcenter always have these awesome deals on Intel CPU's? But at the same time is usually the highest price on everything else.

I wonder...


I have a theory... every once in a while the microcenter execs visit their santa clara store and visit the nearby mexican restaurant for a few margaritas before hopping a few blocks away to Great America. Where they have a bag race over to the huge slingshot thingy ride. Once there, they launch a briefcase full of cash towards in the general direction of the intel HQ. AMD is out of range, but on a good day, when the wind cooperates, Intel CPU prices should fall. Like I said, its a theory

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...71497&t=h&z=14


----------



## ____

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231351
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231419
First one is G skill 1600 6-8-6-24
second one is G skill 2000 9-10-9-28
not a lot of 2133 to choose from...


----------



## cmeeks

While we're still on the subject of memory, this is what I have in mind. Thoughts?

Corsair XMS3 2x4GB DDR3 2000 (9-10-9-27)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


While we're still on the subject of memory, this is what I have in mind. Thoughts?

Corsair XMS3 2x4GB DDR3 2000 (9-10-9-27)


holy crap man.

That is expensive, ok not that expensive.

See sugestion below.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231351
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231419
First one is G skill 1600 6-8-6-24
second one is G skill 2000 9-10-9-28
not a lot of 2133 to choose from...


i can't advise on performance, but that particular set of DDR3 1600 is not on ASUS' QVL list. the 2000 is. also the 2000 will actually operate at 1866.


----------



## reflex99

For less than the corair, this 8GB patriot kit is just as good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220535


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


i can't advise on performance, but that particular set of DDR3 1600 is not on ASUS' QVL list. the 2000 is. also the 2000 will actually operate at 1866.


Other thing you need to consider is RAM height, what cooler you planning on?


----------



## reflex99

I added a FAQ to the OP.

If there is anything else, you think i should add, let me know.


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


For less than the corair, this 8GB patriot kit is just as good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220535


Why those over GSkill? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231407

Very very close to same timings, but 0.10v less


----------



## reflex99

The Gskill are good too. I just like the look of the heatspreader on the Patriot


----------



## toyz72

i been trying to keep up with all this info. i'm going to be switching over from amd and this will be my first intel build ever. this is the mobo i'm looking into. can you guys tell me how it compares to the other boards.
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...xg8&templete=2
i'm hoping that i can atleast use my ram(crucial bx 1600 8-8-8-24 1.65v)


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bratas*


Other thing you need to consider is RAM height, what cooler you planning on?


Hopefully something that will have it's fan in the middle, so it doesn't obstruct RAM. Also should be shiny and blue leds. i like blue

What are the chances that I can run 2000 ram at 2133 at the same timings, instead of at 1866 (but what timings should i be able to get at 1866)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


i been trying to keep up with all this info. i'm going to be switching over from amd and this will be my first intel build ever. this is the mobo i'm looking into. can you guys tell me how it compares to the other boards.
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...xg8&templete=2
i'm hoping that i can atleast use my ram(crucial bx 1600 8-8-8-24 1.65v)


pretty much all boards will OC about the same, so if that is what you are worried about, just buy the board.

As far a features go, it compares pretty closely to the UD4. I would say that the ASUS is a better buy. It has UEFI at launch (although sin will try to tell you it is broken), and asus generally has more bells n' whistle type things than giga.


----------



## cj3waker

so can h67 overclock or not?


----------



## Blostorm

Does anyone know the differences between the P8P67 PRO and the EVO?

Like all the features and stuff. I see huge useless heatsink and an additional PCI-E slot.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bratas*


Why those over GSkill? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231407

Very very close to same timings, but 0.10v less


I saw those but just can't get around the looks or the color... I'm lame like that.


----------



## toyz72

i mostly game, but i would like to oc to about 4ghz. which seems pretty light of an oc for a 2600k. the only other thing i need is to be able to crossfire my 6870. which boards are better for me?


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


Does anyone know the differences between the P8P67 PRO and the EVO?

Like all the features and stuff. I see huge useless heatsink and an additional PCI-E slot.


evo has 2 lan


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


i been trying to keep up with all this info. i'm going to be switching over from amd and this will be my first intel build ever. this is the mobo i'm looking into. can you guys tell me how it compares to the other boards.
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...xg8&templete=2
i'm hoping that i can atleast use my ram(crucial bx 1600 8-8-8-24 1.65v)


From everything I have read the board is decent. The RAM is unknown, it's on the approved vendor but i do not see bx, the bl will work looks to be the same timings and v, only thing i'd suggest is try it. Just because it's not on the approved list doesn't mean it won't work.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


evo has 2 lan


Besides 2 LAN .. ?

Looks like evo has onboard power and reset.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


Does anyone know the differences between the P8P67 PRO and the EVO?

Like all the features and stuff. I see huge useless heatsink and an additional PCI-E slot.


i'm hoping you get an answer on that...looks like your in the same boat as me. i just want good info before i switch over.


----------



## ____




----------



## starpwnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


it would take low latency and tight timing for 1600 to outbench 2000. and higher speed memory can usually reach faster timings running lower speeds. lower latency (ns, not cycles) as well as tighter timings should make for the most responsive memory. if it is 7-7-7-19 1600MHz vs 9-11-10-28 2000MHz, give me the 1600 memory... even at the same price. But if it is 8-9-8-27 1600MHz vs 9-9-9-27 2000MHz, I'll take the 2000MHz kit.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


no, if you 1600MHz is faster than the 2kMHz, you would have more bragging rights


No, i thought the guy said whats the point of 2000mhz if you can get 1600mhz without any noticble difference. And i was stating, although there is no performance ingame, you will get a better benchmark result, thus bragging rights.


----------



## ____

It's safe to say, *any *ram speed is better than what I have.


----------



## Copenhagen69

there is already an overclocking guide for SB ...

I found it HERE

Now we can all get ready to OC our SB chips lol







... or maybe just me who knows


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;11893650*
> there is already an overclocking guide for SB ...
> 
> I found it HERE
> 
> Now we can all get ready to OC our SB chips lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... or maybe just me who knows


Don't forget to get a paper cutout of the chip.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11893562*


Wow thanks...Well yeah. 1 more lan for like 20-25 bucks if not even more ? Never. Getting the P8P67 PRO, almost sure, now..2500k or 2600k..Will depend on prices. I might get someone to ship me one from microcenter since they are selling em for cheaper..most of the time.


----------



## Dhalmel

While it's tempting I'll wait for Ivy Bridge, maybe bulldozer if AMD and Nvidia will have some compatibility with their chipsets. I think it's sad with how the current AM3 path you either:

A: Get a great highend/high quality 890FX/GX motherboard but have to rely on the SLI hack if you plan to use 2 nvidia cards.

B: Buy the select few Nvidia AM3 boards that have quality issues and have no SATA3 or USB 3.0 support.

It's the only reason I went back to intel.


----------



## ilam3d

HA!

Got my board [P8P67 PRO] from Superbiiz this morning and it turns out one of their warehouses is 5 miles away from my house.

Cheapest shipping > 1 Day shipping! Win


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11893793*
> HA!
> 
> Got my board [P8P67 PRO] from Superbiiz this morning and it turns out one of their warehouses is 5 miles away from my house.
> 
> Cheapest shipping > 1 Day shipping! Win












Actually I trust you. I just want to..See moar pics







This is the one I'm getting.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11893793*
> HA!
> 
> Got my board [P8P67 PRO] from Superbiiz this morning and it turns out one of their warehouses is 5 miles away from my house.
> 
> Cheapest shipping > 1 Day shipping! Win


Hahaha nice


----------



## Farmer Boe

Damn these sandybridge chips! Why do they have to be so good? I don't really have to upgrade, but my 965 c2 is getting rather long in the tooth for me. I'll probably be picking up an Asus P8P67 Pro and a 2600K later this month.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmer boe;11893910*
> damn these *southbridge* chips! Why do they have to be so good? I don't really have to upgrade, but my 965 c2 is getting rather long in the tooth for me. I'll probably be picking up an asus p8p67 pro and a 2600k later this month.


*ಠ_ಠ
ಥ_ಥ
*


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11893939*
> *ಠ_ಠ
> ಥ_ಥ
> *


Oops...my bad lol


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;11893910*
> Damn these southbridge chips! Why do they have to be so good? I don't really have to upgrade, but my 965 c2 is getting rather long in the tooth for me. I'll probably be picking up an Asus P8P67 Pro and a 2600K later this month.


Do you mean the south bridge (Intel ICH10R) or did you misspell the name and meant Sandy Bridge?

But ICH10R is superior to AMD's horrendous and crappy SB850.


----------



## JedixJarf

Sabertooth bios overview here, http://guru3d.com/news/asus-p67-sabertooth-efi-bios-overview/

Full review coming soon !!!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129;11893977*
> Do you mean the south bridge (Intel ICH10R) or did you misspell the name and meant Sandy Bridge?
> 
> But ICH10R is superior to AMD's horrendous and crappy SB850.


I can't find anything wrong with SB850?

I didn't use raid, so maybe that is the issue?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So, I guess no midnight launch tonight as well.... boooo


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;11894540*
> So, I guess no midnight launch tonight as well.... boooo


newegg is on PST


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11893215*
> I added a FAQ to the OP.
> 
> If there is anything else, you think i should add, let me know.


Lots of questions about RAM and choosing between faster vs low latency but 'slower'... not really a SB specific thing, but a common question in this thread. maybe link to a RAM primer somewhere (e.g. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ddr3-1333-speed-latency-shootout,1754.html)?


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11894715*
> Lots of questions about RAM and choosing between faster vs low latency but 'slower'... not really a SB specific thing, but a common question in this thread. maybe link to a RAM primer somewhere (e.g. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ddr3-1333-speed-latency-shootout,1754.html)?


Link doesnt work remove the )? from the end of it.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ddr3-1333-speed-latency-shootout,1754.html


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;11894745*
> Link doesnt work remove the )? from the end of it.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ddr3-1333-speed-latency-shootout,1754.html


----------



## fliq

so what RAM you guys going with?!


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11894833*
> so what RAM you guys going with?!


Why is everybody freaking out about the RAM for?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11894929*
> Why is everybody freaking out about the RAM for?


Must be tired of freaking out about SB..


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11894833*
> so what RAM you guys going with?!


STT with MGH Hyper ICs

Only the best for my baby







:


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11894929*
> Why is everybody freaking out about the RAM for?


haha yeah, i'm trying to get answers so we can switch to the main topic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11894968*
> STT with MGH Hyper ICs
> 
> Only the best for my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


awesome!

Now...

Been thinking bout building a time machine to fast forward to Sunday for release...anybody down?


----------



## reflex99

are we going to have annother stay up late party tonight?


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895145*
> are we going to have annother stay up late party tonight?


if we means you ... then yes


----------



## reflex99

=/


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895145*
> are we going to have annother stay up late party tonight?


Most likely, I'm going to go workout then I'll be back in an hour to wait...Hopefully they'll be a suprise and BOOM:gunner2: i7 2600k in Stock!!!


----------



## ____

my daily 6+ hours of hw. slept 3 hours last night, so i when i came home i just died on the bed for several hours


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;11893325*
> so can h67 overclock or not?


As the 8-ball would say, "All signs point to no."

The only people I know of that were saying it would have since retracted and starting talking Z68 in Q2 if you want it all (OC and IGP/QuickSync). I received an email reply from LNO and, while their web page still shows the H67MA-UD2H board with a 2500k at 4.7GHz, they've been testing on P67.


----------



## reflex99

H67 cannot OC.


----------



## cory1234

My teeth feel like there is coke in my system, but alass there is not lol.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895402*
> H67 cannot OC.


Might be a good one for the FAQ.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11895422*
> My teeth feel like there is coke in my system, but alass there is not lol.


if you find any, share


----------



## JedixJarf

Have you guys seen this? Put a 1156 proc in a p67 board....

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-transformer-lga-1155-intel-lynnfield,2815.html


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11895430*
> Might be a good one for the FAQ.


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895440*
> Have you guys seen this? Put a 1156 proc in a p67 board....
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-transformer-lga-1155-intel-lynnfield,2815.html


but....but....why?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895449*
> added
> 
> but....but....why?


Lol idk, maybe if someone wanted to upgrade from 1156 but could only afford one component at a time?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895465*
> Lol idk, maybe if someone wanted to upgrade from 1156 but could only afford one component at a time?


but 1155 wont fit in 1156 socket.

and there are no advantages of P67 over P55....


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895440*
> Have you guys seen this? Put a 1156 proc in a p67 board....
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-transformer-lga-1155-intel-lynnfield,2815.html


I was kind of wondering if someone would attempt to make a P67 board that did this.

Too bad it isn't compatible for both 1155 or 1156 CPUs. (Unless I missed it somewhere that it is.)


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11894833*
> so what RAM you guys going with?!


Got 3 sticks of 2gb Super Talent 2000mhz CL7 to play with.

OCM


----------



## ____

Quote:


> but 1155 wont fit in 1156 socket.
> 
> and there are no advantages of P67 over P55....


It has a +12 P-ness attribute

(say it aloud)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11895496*
> I was kind of wondering if someone would attempt to make a P67 board that did this.
> 
> Too bad it isn't compatible for both 1155 or 1156 CPUs. (Unless I missed it somewhere that it is.)


It is, look at the benches.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11895507*
> Got 3 sticks of 2gb Super Talent 2000mhz CL7 to play with.
> 
> OCM


project X?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895145*
> are we going to have annother stay up late party tonight?


OK, I may stay up for an extra 30 min tonight, lol.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11895529*
> OK, I may stay up for an extra 30 min tonight, lol.
> 
> OCM


again, project X ram?

I wish i had some.

Chrome is nice and all, buuuuuuuuuutttt


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895518*
> project X?


Same as ProjectX. They are called Speed and came in a triple kit vs a dual.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

I don't remember ever seeing a 2000 CL7 kit, that is why i ask.

unless you count chrome as CL7, which most of it can run


----------



## OC Maximus

Chromes are still great rams. Had them running 2000mhz 7-7-7-20 during benching no problem









OCM


----------



## reflex99

I hate ram.

I have never been able to get it to work properly.

On my AMD rig, i could never get 1066MHz to work, kept reseting to 800.

On i5 rig, i couldn't get any higher than 1800 8-8-8-24. (blames IMC)

I hope SB will let me get 2133


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895514*
> It is, look at the benches.


I don't see it.







I'm trying to find if they put the 2500K in the board to test, but all they tested was the 750 with the Transformer.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895560*
> I don't remember ever seeing a 2000 CL7 kit, that is why i ask.
> 
> unless you count chrome as CL7, which most of it can run


Here you go bud, here are my rams.
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=WX200UX6G7&title=Super-Talent-Speed-Series-DDR3-2000-6GB-3x2GB-CL7-Triple-Channel-Memory-Kit

Specifications
Mfr Part Number: WX200UX6G7
Type: DDR3
Capacity: 6 GB(3x 2GB)
Speed: PC3-16000 2000MHz
Size & Bit: 256M x 64
Pins: 240pin
ECC: No
Registered: No
CL 7-7-7-20, 1.65V
With Heat Spreader

OCM


----------



## OC Maximus

BTW, Project X are no longer being sold. Called Super Talent and they said that the Speed rams I linked are the same but come in a triple stick kit.

OCM


----------



## fliq

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895576*
> I hate ram.
> 
> I have never been able to get it to work properly.
> 
> On my AMD rig, i could never get 1066MHz to work, kept reseting to 800.
> 
> On i5 rig, i couldn't get any higher than 1800 8-8-8-24. (blames IMC)
> 
> I hope SB will let me get 2133


Just keep adding more voltage









OCM


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11895586*
> I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find if they put the 2500K in the board to test, but all they tested was the 750 with the Transformer.


Well, I guess your right, had to read it twice. Its late


----------



## reflex99

project X just sounds more beast.

Speed sounds like...well....speed.

I don't need my ram to get high.


----------



## OC Maximus

hehe


----------



## reflex99

so what is your verdict.

SB crap for dice or no?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895648*
> Well, I guess your right, had to read it twice. Its late


Oh, it's okay.







But hey, still a nice find. If only a company could find a way to make a P67 board work for both chips, I'm sure a lot of 1156 CPU users would jump on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11895646*
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm


WHOA! Did anybody see that?! What was that?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895650*
> project X just sounds more beast.
> 
> Speed sounds like...well....speed.
> 
> I don't need my ram to get high.


yeah, funny thing is they don't say Speed on the rams. They just say Super Talent.

















Now where is my MF chip?









OCM


----------



## reflex99

mine don't say chrome, but the heatspreader is chrome


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895670*
> so what is your verdict.
> 
> SB crap for dice or no?


So far I think so, from all the best benchers I know but......... We will see what happens with revisions and what not. Got my trusty ole F1EE ready to mount when the time comes









OCM


----------



## reflex99

is the F1EE all 1 piece copper?

My gemini is 2 pieces, copper base aluminum(?) tube thing


----------



## OC Maximus

Yes, all copper. I also know the Gemini very well










OCM


----------



## reflex99

1 piece, or 2?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895691*
> mine don't say chrome, but the heatspreader is chrome


Yeah, I just sold a 3 stick set on ebay for $130 shipped









OCM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11895716*
> Yeah, I just sold a 3 stick set on ebay for $130 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


you kinda lost there

lol we have like 3 topics going at once


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895706*
> 1 piece, or 2?


F1EE is solid. 1 piece. Great for LN2 but there are better pots for dice only.

OCM


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11895725*
> you kinda lost there
> 
> lol we have like 3 topics going at once


Yeah, we should probably slow down, lol.

Chat is always better.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11895727*
> F1EE is solid. 1 piece. Great for LN2 but there are better pots for dice only.
> 
> OCM


I love the gemini. seems like the EE would be hard to clean, but like you said, would work well for ln2.

My acetone gets all gunky from vairous stuff that falls in, and that ends up in the holes in the bottom. XD


----------



## koven

what's the sabertooth going to retail for? any news/reviews onthat board yet?


----------



## xlastshotx

Alrite, is there any way that I can get a 2500k and a ok overclocking motherboard for about $341?

I dont have that much money, the ram I want is $120 and the graphics card I want is $200-225. So that is all that I have left over after that.

Im wondering if I should even keep waiting for these processors or just buy somthing off the 1156 socket rite now.


----------



## JedixJarf

Not yet, but in other news... I just hit up taco bell, best decision I've made all night


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895867*
> Not yet, but in other news... I just hit up taco bell, best decision I've made all night


Now, it depends on what you GOT at Taco Bell. Most things there are pretty meh these days.


----------



## spice003

probably got a grilled stiffed burrito or nacho cheese stake chalupa


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11895850*
> what's the sabertooth going to retail for? any news/reviews onthat board yet?


Not a whole lot yet. I think I read somewhere that it will be around $220 - $230. (Personally I think it will be closer to $200 due to the lack of tri-SLI and CrossfireX (three cards) ) an Here is a video going over its EFI BIOS: LINK

Looks like EVGA is also working on a few P67 mobos . . . http://twitpic.com/3gn308

Also looks like Amazon has the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 sort of steep at $350 - $361.99 [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FGigabyte-GA-P67A-UD7-Intel-P67-Atx%2Fdp%2FB004G60AKO%2Fref%3Dpd_sim_sbs_e_1]http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-P67A-UD7-Intel-P67-Atx/dp/B004G60AKO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1"]LINK[/ame[/URL]]

So if everyone on here is trying to buy either SB i5K or i7K I wonder how long it will take New Egg and Amazon to sell out . . . wanna place some bets.


----------



## JedixJarf

Chicken burrito and their new beefy crunch burrito,i have to admit that im super cheap


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895867*
> Not yet, but in other news... I just hit up taco bell, best decision I've made all night


That sounds good...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11895980*
> That sounds good...


It was with my smoked chipotle tobacco sauce


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003;11895912*
> probably got a grilled stiffed burrito or nacho cheese stake chalupa


I usually go for the Grilled Stuft Burritos when I go to Taco Bell. Now that a Del Taco opened up near me, I can go there more often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11895965*
> Chicken burrito and their new beefy crunch burrito,i have to admit that im super cheap


How is that crunch burrito? Any good?

*ON TOPIC...*
I wonder if EVGA is going to come out with boards for P67. I haven't read anything about it. Then again, I haven't really researched that much about Sandy Bridge.


----------



## JedixJarf

Yeah they have their classified board, and the crunch tastes like it was a buck.


----------



## fliq

alright i'm back...did i miss much?!


----------



## ____

Yeah, quite a lot.
SB got released on newegg. already all sold out.


----------



## AFQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11896099*
> Yeah, quite a lot.
> SB got released on newegg. already all sold out.


I cant see it listed on newegg!!


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFQ;11896115*
> I cant see it listed on newegg!!


lol fail troll.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11895682*
> yeah, funny thing is they don't say Speed on the rams. They just say Super Talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where is my MF chip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


that's how my setup is going to look now, but w/ a ud4 and speed chips. they upgraded me from the chromes for only $10 more


----------



## fliq

Yeah, that's a really nice setup


----------



## jp27

why is everyone getting gigabyte over asus? any reasons?


----------



## Maou

IMO,giga looks better


----------



## jp27

is that it?







i kinda like the asus heatsinks


----------



## fliq

ud7 has all the features i wanted and i got it for $300...i'm not paying $365 for the ROG logo...again rofl


----------



## ____

I'm getting my parts half for performance, half for looks. It's going to replace my girlfriend, so might as well make it look pretty.

Just kidding, don't have a girlfriend.

Forever alone


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11896375*
> I'm getting my parts half for performance, half for looks. It's going to replace my girlfriend, so might as well make it look pretty.
> 
> Just kidding, don't have a girlfriend.
> 
> Forever alone


i <3 you. it's ok.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11896375*
> I'm getting my parts half for performance, half for looks. It's going to replace my girlfriend, so might as well make it look pretty.
> 
> Just kidding, don't have a girlfriend.
> 
> Forever alone


Money spent on yourself is well spent if you can't think of anyone more deserving.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;11896302*
> why is everyone getting gigabyte over asus? any reasons?


I love Gigabyte's BIOSes. Not to mention they release a new update almost every week. So if you're having memory issues or some other motherboard related thing, it will probably be fixed very quickly.

However, I went with Asus because of the Intel NIC and decent PCIe slot layout. Also got it reasonably priced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11896375*
> Just kidding, don't have a girlfriend.
> 
> Forever alone


You and me both.


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11896375*
> Just kidding, don't have a girlfriend.
> 
> Forever alone


Story of my life.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11896375*
> 
> Just kidding, don't have a girlfriend.


I also don't have a GF
Sometimes I feel like a big looser









anyways thats way I'm building my SB








Thinking to make it really pretty, just as the gril I like


----------



## catalan

lets not turn this into an emo thread!


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11896483*
> lets not turn this into an emo thread!


LOL, okay, so Gigabyte UD4/UD5 or Asus EVO/Deluxe ?


----------



## fliq

i'd say UD5..that's me though.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11896508*
> LOL, okay, so Gigabyte UD4/UD5 or Asus EVO/Deluxe ?


Which one you like? Buy! I'm going for EVO


----------



## Backfat

I honestly don't see it coming until the 6th or the 9th. Either the first day of CES or the last. All signs are pointing to the 9th, however Sunday is an odd release day for something like this.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11895926*
> Not a whole lot yet. I think I read somewhere that it will be around $220 - $230. (Personally I think it will be closer to $200 due to the lack of tri-SLI and CrossfireX (three cards) ) an Here is a video going over its EFI BIOS: LINK
> 
> Looks like EVGA is also working on a few P67 mobos . . . http://twitpic.com/3gn308
> 
> Also looks like Amazon has the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 sort of steep at $350 - $361.99 LINK
> 
> So if everyone on here is trying to buy either SB i5K or i7K I wonder how long it will take New Egg and Amazon to sell out . . . wanna place some bets.


guru3d review is up, i might go w/ this board, looks nice

http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-sabertooth-p67-tuf-review/


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11896531*
> I honestly don't see it coming until the 6th or the 9th. Either the first day of CES or the last. All signs are pointing to the 9th, however Sunday is an odd release day for something like this.


you're most likely right backfat.

by far the best avatar btw.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11896551*
> you're most likely right backfat.
> 
> by far the best avatar btw.


Thanks









I'm an Office freak. It was either Kevin's kool-aid man face or prison Mike in the bandanna. I figured it fit my name better heh.


----------



## AFQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11896545*
> guru3d review is up, i might go w/ this board, looks nice
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-sabertooth-p67-tuf-review/


Any idea whats the little cut out is for below the cpu socket?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11896545*
> guru3d review is up, i might go w/ this board, looks nice
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-sabertooth-p67-tuf-review/


Not a bad looking board. I wonder how much coin it will cost. It only has an 8+2 VRM instead of the 12+2 like the P8P67 PRO has. Also it only has 2 PCI-E slots instead of the 3 that the pro has. Seeing how the pro is going for ~$190 I hope the Sabertooth is priced the same if not less . . .


----------



## Teluvian

I've got a ton of questions, so hopefully some of them can be answered by you guys! This will be my first new build since 2003, so please bear with me!

I am thinking about getting the ASUS P8P67 PRO, but I wanted to be sure I have made the right decision regarding my needs. So, some questions I have are:

1) What is the use of 2 LAN ports, such as is found on the EVO and Deluxe?
2) What is the difference in 12 phase power and 16? Is this primarily for OC purposes? I plan to do a little bit of OCing, but not anything serious.
3) I am looking at Corsair Vengeance RAM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144&cm_re=Corsair_Vengeance-_-20-233-144-_-Product) since it is such a good deal on Newegg right now. Do you guys think this RAM will be an issue since it is not on ASUS's QVL yet? Also, would guys consider it worth the cost to upgrade to a better CL RAM? I'm going to be doing mostly gaming, so I am concerned about noticeable differences, not benchmark bragging. Also, I will be using a Zalman 9900 cooler (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118054&cm_re=Zalman_9900-_-35-118-054-_-Product). Does anyone know if I will have any clearance issues with the height of the RAM?
4) Does anyone know if Best Buy will carry the 2600k on release day and if it will be reasonably priced? I don't live near a MC store unfortunately.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11896531*
> I honestly don't see it coming until the 6th or the 9th. Either the first day of CES or the last. All signs are pointing to the 9th, however Sunday is an odd release day for something like this.


make it the 10th. why dont they just release it tomorrow?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11897218*
> I've got a ton of questions, so hopefully some of them can be answered by you guys! This will be my first new build since 2003, so please bear with me!
> 
> I am thinking about getting the ASUS P8P67 PRO, but I wanted to be sure I have made the right decision regarding my needs. So, some questions I have are:
> 
> 1) What is the use of 2 LAN ports, such as is found on the EVO and Deluxe?
> 2) What is the difference in 12 phase power and 16? Is this primarily for OC purposes? I plan to do a little bit of OCing, but not anything serious.
> 3) I am looking at Corsair Vengeance RAM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144&cm_re=Corsair_Vengeance-_-20-233-144-_-Product) since it is such a good deal on Newegg right now. Do you guys think this RAM will be an issue since it is not on ASUS's QVL yet? Also, would guys consider it worth the cost to upgrade to a better CL RAM? I'm going to be doing mostly gaming, so I am concerned about noticeable differences, not benchmark bragging. Also, I will be using a Zalman 9900 cooler (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118054&cm_re=Zalman_9900-_-35-118-054-_-Product). Does anyone know if I will have any clearance issues with the height of the RAM?
> 4) Does anyone know if Best Buy will carry the 2600k on release day and if it will be reasonably priced? I don't live near a MC store unfortunately.


Don't worry about two lans, Biggest use i see is connection sharing.... it's pretty worthless most advantages are local if you need the speed to and from your router, you are still limited by your internet connection which is getting nowhere close to local speeds.

More phases more "stable" power, your not gonna really notice or care. It only becomes a problem for instance when your buying a really cheap board and putting a high power chip in it, like low end amd msi motherboards choking exploding when you throw in a x6.

It's 8 gigs of crap timing ram, the question is do you need 8 gigs? for games? no you don't. Sandy bridge clocks really high, gotta feed that sucker with more MHZ, I would be looking at some decent 2000mhz ram.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231410

cas 9 at 2000mhz. If you look around I think there are cheaper brands that have similar timings. Gskill is also releasing new ram soon specifically for sandy bridge with high frequency low cas, price unknown.

It's a good deal on 8 gigs of ram tho, I'm also sure you can tighten those timings a bit, I don't really know how well they overclock so you could damn well be getting a bargain, find a review decide for yourself.

I have no idea what bestbuy is doing, i doubt it my bestbuy is lucky it has last years tech, somehow they still have last years prices also? lol....


----------



## kcuestag

http://www.pccomponentes.com/intel_core_i5_2500k_3_3ghz_box_socket_1155.html
http://www.pccomponentes.com/intel_core_i7_2600k_3_4ghz_box_socket_1155.html

2600k and 2500k already have prices in Spain!

301€ for the 2600k, I expected it to be a bit higher









I should be getting one here in Germany this Friday!!!


----------



## 77Pat

Microcenter pricing http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
3P
I wonder if those are the only boards they will have available? I was looking towards the UD3P/UD4 or MSI G55/65...


----------



## catalan

$180 for 2500k
$280 for 2600k

too bad i dont have an MC near me


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11897413*
> It's 8 gigs of crap timing ram, the question is do you need 8 gigs? for games? no you don't. Sandy bridge clocks really high, gotta feed that sucker with more MHZ, I would be looking at some decent 2000mhz ram.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231410
> 
> cas 9 at 2000mhz. If you look around I think there are cheaper brands that have similar timings. Gskill is also releasing new ram soon specifically for sandy bridge with high frequency low cas, price unknown.


SB mobos will only run 2000MHz RAM at 1866MHz from what I've read. That means that 2000MHz and 1866MHz RAM should be equal for all intents and purposes then, right? I'm trying to keep 8GB if I can because I do a lot of multitasking.

I found the equivalent of what I had, but rated at 1866MHz :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233142

I noticed that the timing on the 1866MHz Vengeance is 9-10-9-27 compared to 9-9-9-27 on the Ripjaws, though.

How important is dedicated RAM cooling at these speeds, or even at 2133 MHz? My CPU cooler is large, and I'm concerned about spacing.


----------



## dev1ance

ASRock P67 Transformer: P67 Gets LGA *1156* Compatibility (not a typo)
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-transformer-lga-1155-intel-lynnfield,2815.html


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11897530*
> Microcenter pricing http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
> 3P
> I wonder if those are the only boards they will have available? I was looking towards the UD3P/UD4 or MSI G55/65...


nice having 3 microcenter near me rulez. i guess i'll be there when they open, grabbing a 2600k with a p8p67 deluxe.


----------



## Outcasst

UK BUYERS!
2500k and 2600k Ready for pre-order

2600K

2500k


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11897643*
> nice having 3 microcenter near me rulez. i guess i'll be there when they open, grabbing a 2600k with a p8p67 deluxe.


I have 2 near me, I already have everything but the board.... so stoked!!! I will be there nice and early to pick it up!!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11897713*
> I have 2 near me, I already have everything but the board.... so stoked!!! I will be there nice and early to pick it up!!


hopefully they will have instore online order for instore pickup.


----------



## Garee

Overclockers UK have them in stock and ready to ship. They are however, charging a premium it looks like.

2500k - £190
2600k - £280


----------



## Terra

Probably already answered but..... *Intel Sandy Bridge Anti-Theft 3.0* this concerns me not a bit, but a lot. I got to do a lot of converting animes, moves etc.. so any thought on this Intels brilliant $h/"t? I did google it, but i want to see what you guys/girls think.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11897610*
> SB mobos will only run 2000MHz RAM at 1866MHz from what I've read. That means that 2000MHz and 1866MHz RAM should be equal for all intents and purposes then, right? I'm trying to keep 8GB if I can because I do a lot of multitasking.
> 
> I found the equivalent of what I had, but rated at 1866MHz :
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233142
> 
> I noticed that the timing on the 1866MHz Vengeance is 9-10-9-27 compared to 9-9-9-27 on the Ripjaws, though.
> 
> How important is dedicated RAM cooling at these speeds, or even at 2133 MHz? My CPU cooler is large, and I'm concerned about spacing.


the ripjaws i linked are 9 9 9 at 2000, I don't know what that will loosen to for the vengeance.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/905413-vrz-g-skill-launches-ripjawsx-2300mhz.html

You are correct in that sandy bridge doesn't do 2000mhz off the bat, you would have to lower or heighten mhz and loosen or increase volts.

Ram doesn't really get that hot..... don't worry about a ram fan, just so happened to be in the kit i linked.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314

is similar price/timings, corsair ram just tends to be more expensive if you prefer it buy it on sale it's equivalent to what other ram costs.

also in case the 2n is scaring you on the ripjaws i linked just now, pretty sure the corsair kit is also 2n just doesn't say it.

It looks to be curved when going towards the ram slots, do you know how much clearance you have? Most are not removable so you kinda gotta figure it out, measure a dim, see how much the heatspreader sticks up in the pictures(where green ends) and extrapolate a measurement from that.


----------



## 2010rig

AFAIK - "Intel Sandy Bridge Anti-Theft 3.0" mainly applies to "Intel's Insider" service that will deliver 1080p streaming movies, and to some DVD's. Don't use the service, and it doesn't apply to you.

I don't think it's purpose is to deter you from encoding, rendering, ripping, these are the chip's strong points. Unless we know the whole story, we shouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11897665*
> UK BUYERS!
> 2500k and 2600k Ready for pre-order
> 
> 2600K
> 
> 2500k


----------



## Outcasst

Haha, looks like they sold out?


----------



## purpleannex

Or it was another accident, which they then realised and fixed?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11897957*
> Or it was another accident, which they then realised and fixed?


No, they announced them for sale on their forums


----------



## kcuestag

Does anyone know if they'd ship it to my house in Germany?

I honestly want my 2600k NOW!!1

I have the P8P67 Evo already on the way home tomorrow, so really want 2600k before weekend


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garee;11897745*
> Overclockers UK have them in stock and ready to ship. They are however, charging a premium it looks like.
> 
> 2500k - £190
> 2600k - £280


Don't know where you got those figures from?

£259.98










£189.98










If i was in the market for an upgrade, the i5 2500k is what i'd get.


----------



## Outcasst

I don't think they could get it to you before the weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11898000*
> Don't know where you got those figures from?
> 
> If i was in the market for an upgrade, the i5 2500k is what i'd get.


The 2600 you screenshotted is the normal, not the K version.


----------



## Outcasst

Edit: Lag post


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11898000*
> Don't know where you got those figures from?
> 
> £259.98
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=188444&stc=1&d=1294239418


Looks like you linked the 2600, not the 2600K.

Edit: Beaten


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11897643*
> nice having 3 microcenter near me rulez. i guess i'll be there when they open, grabbing a 2600k with a p8p67 deluxe.


I thought the Sandy Bridge cpus will be cheaper.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11898112*
> I thought the Sandy Bridge cpus will be cheaper.


You don't think these are good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11897530*
> Microcenter pricing http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
> 3P
> I wonder if those are the only boards they will have available? I was looking towards the UD3P/UD4 or MSI G55/65...


These prices are awesome. Thanks for the link!


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone knows if Overclockers.co.uk ships to Germany?


----------



## lasalasa

Isn't Asus the one to ship UEFI on launch, while Gigabyte will follow with a BIOS update?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11897530*
> Microcenter pricing http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
> 3P
> I wonder if those are the only boards they will have available? I was looking towards the UD3P/UD4 or MSI G55/65...


Darn, MC is 2 hours away from me, it would cost 70 bucks in gas just to go there and back


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasalasa;11898293*
> Isn't Asus the one to ship UEFI on launch, while Gigabyte will follow with a BIOS update?


Correct.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11898483*
> Darn, MC is 2 hours away from me, it would cost 70 bucks in gas just to go there and back


Dont feel bad, the closet one to me is in California. They wont even ship to Alaska.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasalasa;11898293*
> Isn't Asus the one to ship UEFI on launch, while Gigabyte will follow with a BIOS update?


Correct. At first, I was very insisting on getting a board with UEFI as I wanted to try it. But now that I see that software overclocking within Windows works so well and in real-time with no need to even reboot, I don't see a point in caring for UEFI so much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11898512*
> Dont feel bad, the closet one to me is in California. They wont even ship to Alaska.


I actually don't think they ship CPUs at all. I live in Florida, have none near me, and can't order any CPUs online. They are in the works of finding a location to open up very close to me though.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11898512*
> Dont feel bad, the closet one to me is in California. They wont even ship to Alaska.


Ill be in alaska end of feb, Ill just pack you a chip in my carry on


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11898557*
> Ill be in alaska end of feb, Ill just pack you a chip in my carry on


Oh yeah where are you going to? And that wont work, I get out of the army (














) 14 Feb and I'm moving to Washington.


----------



## kcuestag

Can anyone tell me if Overclockers.co.uk actually ship to Germany?


----------



## Outcasst

Image from overclockers.co.uk

What's the Extreme logo all about?


----------



## enri95

(if you are close) Does anyone want to buy me a 2600k from Microcenter in Long Island , Ny? I'll pay you $310. We can meet at Atlantic Ave.


----------



## Lord Xeb

You forgot to put socket 775 into the poll... IF I get the money, I am moving to sandy bridge.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11898610*
> Can anyone tell me if Overclockers.co.uk actually ship to Germany?
> 
> They have the 2600k already and I am willing to pay their over-priced 2600k's just to get it earlier >.<


Yes
Quote:


> DPD Classic Europe
> As part of Geopost DPD UK have access to one of Europe's largest courier networks ensuring one company handles delivery of your parcel door to door across Europe. This is a road service and so delivery may take a few days.


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/delivery.php


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11898660*
> Yes
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/delivery.php


thanks!

Do you think it is worth buying it from there? or should I waot until Sunday for it to be here in Germany?

I mean, is Overclockers.co.uk any good?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11898666*
> thanks!
> 
> Do you think it is worth buying it from there? or should I waot until Sunday for it to be here in Germany?
> 
> I mean, is Overclockers.co.uk any good?


They're not bad, a few members will tell you horror stories about them but every company makes errors.

I'm personally waiting, i've got enough money saved up but i haven't got any RAM or even chose a mobo yet. Just wait till sunday, i think the oostage will be about £30 anyway. and by that time it arrives they will be on sale in Germany.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11898679*
> They're not bad, a few members will tell you horror stories about them but every company makes errors.
> 
> I'm personally waiting, i've got enough money saved up but i haven't got any RAM or even chose a mobo yet. Just wait till sunday, i think the oostage will be about £30 anyway. and by that time it arrives they will be on sale in Germany.


Yeah, true..

I think I'll just wait for it to be in Germany then.


----------



## OC Maximus

OCM


----------



## BassDX

Almost all my parts arrived this morning. Unless Amazon releases the 2500K tomorrow or Friday for very close to the 1000 unit price, there is pretty much no reason for me not to take the drive out to Microcenter on Sunday.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11898597*
> Oh yeah where are you going to? And that wont work, I get out of the army (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 14 Feb and I'm moving to Washington.


Not sure, Prob Anchorage need more details from work. And Ill be in washington on monday lol


----------



## skwannabe

Yay MC!

Can't wait for this sunday!

2600k and Deluxe from Asus


----------



## JedixJarf

YES!!! finally a sabertooth review!

http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-sabertooth-p67-tuf-review/


----------



## Mau

From Microcenter's website:

View attachment 188454


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11898694*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


That small SB heatsink to the left looks a little out of center lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11898947*
> YES!!! finally a sabertooth review!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-sabertooth-p67-tuf-review/


That was posted earlier in the thread. I love the plastic shrouding it makes it look so clean. Kind of reminds me of how luxury cars look under the hood now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11898694*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


What is that??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11899038*
> From Microcenter's website:
> 
> View attachment 188454


Repost but yes great prices from MC as always.


----------



## ilam3d

So, i just received my ASUS P8P67 Pro i ordered from superbiiz.

As i said in my last post, it turned out that their warehouse was right behind my house so the cheapest shipping option turned out to be 1 day shipping (or 16 hours).

Anyways, i've attached some pics of the board. It was shipped in pristine condition, no dents or anything, sealed box







.

--

Now i'm just waiting for my 2500k or 2600k (depending on the official launch price).


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11899099*
> So, i just received my ASUS P8P67 Pro i ordered from superbiiz.
> 
> As i said in my last post, it turned out that their warehouse was right behind my house so the cheapest shipping option turned out to be 1 day shipping (or 16 hours).
> 
> Anyways, i've attached some pics of the board. It was shipped in pristine condition, no dents or anything, sealed box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> --
> 
> Now i'm just waiting for my 2500k or 2600k (depending on the official launch price).


Sweet mine will be here today from superbiiz too


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11899099*
> So, i just received my ASUS P8P67 Pro i ordered from superbiiz.
> 
> As i said in my last post, it turned out that their warehouse was right behind my house so the cheapest shipping option turned out to be 1 day shipping (or 16 hours).
> 
> Anyways, i've attached some pics of the board. It was shipped in pristine condition, no dents or anything, sealed box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> --
> 
> Now i'm just waiting for my 2500k or 2600k (depending on the official launch price).


Nice. Any idea what the Sabertooth P67 is going for? How much did you get your Pro for?


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11899126*
> Nice. Any idea what the Sabertooth P67 is going for? How much did you get your Pro for?


168 USD Shipped.

I don't think the Sabertooth will be released until after launch. Nobody has it, sells it, or has even speculated on the price yet.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11899218*
> 168 USD Shipped.


Wow that is not bad at all, that's a nice price mark; the Gigabyte X58 UD3 is still $210. Clearly anyone that bought a 1366 build within the last few months should have waited!


----------



## D-Boy

Those prices at Micro Center is making me consider buying a 2600k, theres a store about 50 minutes minutes away from me =D


----------



## MisterClean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11899067*
> What is that??
> 
> Repost but yes great prices from MC as always.


ROG Xtender, for running quad sli. I didn't know they had one for the Maximus iv yet, but thinking about it, I don't see why the Maximus iii xtender wouldn't work.


----------



## TH3 original

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11898625*
> (if you are close) Does anyone want to buy me a 2600k from Microcenter in Long Island , Ny? I'll pay you $310. We can meet at Atlantic Ave.


Hey, i'm planning on going to MC there. I would gladly get it for you only if u include a round-trip ticket from penn station to there, its $16.50.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11898625*
> (if you are close) Does anyone want to buy me a 2600k from Microcenter in Long Island , Ny? I'll pay you $310. We can meet at Atlantic Ave.


with tax it comes out to 304. plus its 1 per customer.... plus its only 6 dollar tip...







:heyyou:


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH3 original;11899501*
> Hey, i'm planning on going to MC there. I would gladly get it for you only if u include a round-trip ticket from penn station to there, its $16.50.


Ummm, would you take $300 for cpu and I'll pay you the ticket? Also I want to wait to see newegg's prices. Is that ok? When are you going?


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11899617*
> with tax it comes out to 304. plus its 1 per customer.... plus its only 6 dollar tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :heyyou:


oh noes


----------



## TH3 original

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11899639*
> Ummm, would you take $300 for cpu and I'll pay you the ticket? Also I want to wait to see newegg's prices. Is that ok? When are you going?


the price for the chip alone is 280*1.08625 = 304.14,

Also according to the previous poster it is 1 per customer, but i think it should be fine to buy multiple ones.

Also, can u jus do price of chip + shipping?

Newegg prices are generally 10-20$ above the 1k price, which sounds about right.

I plan to go there monday if it is in stock by sunday


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH3 original;11899674*
> the price for the chip alone is 280*1.08625 = 304.14,
> 
> Also according to the previous poster it is 1 per customer, but i think it should be fine to buy multiple ones.
> 
> Also, can u jus do price of chip + shipping?
> 
> Newegg prices are generally 10-20$ above the 1k price, which sounds about right.
> 
> I plan to go there monday if it is in stock by sunday


yea its one per customer and they will be pretty strict on that. i frequent that store being that its 7 minutes away from me. their pc department loves me, especially since they work on commission $$$


----------



## TH3 original

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11899696*
> yea its one per customer and they will be pretty strict on that. i frequent that store being that its 7 minutes away from me. their pc department loves me, especially since they work on commission $$$


Yeah, figured, guess we cant do the deal enriq. : (. Do you know if they only got the ASUS p67 boards?


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH3 original;11899674*
> the price for the chip alone is 280*1.08625 = 304.14,
> 
> Also according to the previous poster it is 1 per customer, but i think it should be fine to buy multiple ones.
> 
> Also, can u jus do price of chip + shipping?
> 
> Newegg prices are generally 10-20$ above the 1k price, which sounds about right.
> 
> I plan to go there monday if it is in stock by sunday


Yeah sorry but I'm just gonna order a 2500k from newegg.


----------



## TH3 original

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11899741*
> Yeah sorry but I'm just gonna order a 2500k from newegg.


yeah i'm prob goin to do the same.


----------



## Breakbeat

Sabertooth is up on the ASUS site.
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=ZYgjt71bzlh62Zk9&templete=2


----------



## Rust1d?

Just received my Asus Pro MB from Superbiiz! Now I just need to hit MC on Sunday to get the cpu, case and the SSD.

What memory are people getting? That is my hardest choice. Thanks!


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH3 original;11899790*
> yeah i'm prob goin to do the same.


I have $500 to spend on cpu+ram+mobo, so I can't really pay more than $300 for cpu. If I get the 2500k (~$250) I could also get a better mobo at ~$200

I can't afford a 2600k


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11899831*
> Just received my Asus Pro MB from Superbiiz! Now I just need to hit MC on Sunday to get the cpu, case and the SSD.
> 
> What memory are people getting? That is my hardest choice. Thanks!


1333-2000 is the common selection. I would opt for a 8GB 1600 kit since they're getting cheaper and cheaper nowadays.


----------



## QuadDamage

The waiting is the hardest part. I am also waiting for the Egg. I'm hoping they do like a motherboard cpu combo deal would be sweet









2600k @ 4.8gzh looks to be the sweet spot for nothing to crazy


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


Just received my Asus Pro MB from Superbiiz! Now I just need to hit MC on Sunday to get the cpu, case and the SSD.

What memory are people getting? That is my hardest choice. Thanks!


I'm having trouble deciding on memory as well. I am thinking I might stick with 1600 since it is pretty affordable right now, but I continually second guess myself on timings.


----------



## enri95

Which is better, p8p67 pro or ud4?


----------



## SSJVegeta

Asus P8P67 Pro and i5 2500k for me. Don't want to pay an extra Â£80+ for 2600K for HT.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11900148*
> Asus P8P67 Pro and i5 2500k for me. Don't want to pay an extra £80+ for 2600K for HT.


Same combo that im going to go for


----------



## aleiro

Processor specs are up on intel's website

http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyId=28037


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11900148*
> Asus P8P67 Pro and i5 2500k for me. Don't want to pay an extra £80+ for 2600K for HT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11900299*
> Same combo that im going to go for


same here, i'm sure it will be a very popular combo. my board is arriving from Superbiiz today *giddy*


----------



## eduardmc

i feel sorry for all of us in the USA. Microcenter sandy bridge deal was posted in slickdeals.net, gameover when a deal hits that page.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TH3 original*


the price for the chip alone is 280*1.08625 = 304.14,

Also according to the previous poster it is 1 per customer, but i think it should be fine to buy multiple ones.

Also, can u jus do price of chip + shipping?

Newegg prices are generally 10-20$ above the 1k price, which sounds about right.

I plan to go there monday if it is in stock by sunday


LOL this guy


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


168 USD Shipped.

I don't think the Sabertooth will be released until after launch. Nobody has it, sells it, or has even speculated on the price yet.


P8P67 ~$160
P8P67 PRO ~190
P8P67 EVO ~210
P8P67 Deluxe ~235
SABERTOOTHP67 ~$219
P8P67 WS SC ~$259
Maximus IV Extreme ~365

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1500/1/

damn, are there people that really gonna pay $350+ for a Maximus? dont all the boards OC the same or very similarly?


----------



## Porter_

^ from legitreviews

edit: ninja-edited the source link


----------



## kcuestag

I have a store in Germany which has the ASUS Sabertooth P67 in stock for 175€









Although, I don't like it, it doesn't have Digi+ phases like the Asus P8P67 series (Pro/EVO/Deluxe/normal), so I rather take one of these over the Sabertooth honestly.


----------



## puffsNasco

how can sabertooth not have their crappy digi junk? then they have Dr.Mos then? even better haha


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have a store in Germany which has the ASUS Sabertooth P67 in stock for 175â‚¬









Although, I don't like it, it doesn't have Digi+ phases like the Asus P8P67 series (Pro/EVO/Deluxe/normal), so I rather take one of these over the Sabertooth honestly.


but its yummy....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


but its yummy....


Imo the P8P67 Pro and EVO are much better and cheaper...

I wouldn't pay a cent for the Sabertooth.


----------



## puffsNasco

sabertooth does haev DIGI+ VRM

Herald the Arrival of a New Digital Power Design Era
The new ASUS DIGI+ VRM design upgrades motherboard power delivery to a digital standard. The 8+2 digital architecture provides the highest power efficiency, generating less heat to enhance longer component lifespan and ensure minimal powerloss. With ASUS DIGI+ VRM, users can easily adjust power phase performance, enabling new PWM voltage and frequency modulation controls. Digital 8+2 power phase design also expands the modulation spectrum for improved stability and lower VRM switching noise by dynamically detecting system load, empowering users with superior flexibility and perfect precision to ensure optimized performance, extreme system stability, and greater power efficiency.

check asus site who ever said it doesn't ahve it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


sabertooth does haev DIGI+ VRM

Herald the Arrival of a New Digital Power Design Era
The new ASUS DIGI+ VRM design upgrades motherboard power delivery to a digital standard. The 8+2 digital architecture provides the highest power efficiency, generating less heat to enhance longer component lifespan and ensure minimal powerloss. With ASUS DIGI+ VRM, users can easily adjust power phase performance, enabling new PWM voltage and frequency modulation controls. Digital 8+2 power phase design also expands the modulation spectrum for improved stability and lower VRM switching noise by dynamically detecting system load, empowering users with superior flexibility and perfect precision to ensure optimized performance, extreme system stability, and greater power efficiency.

check asus site who ever said it doesn't ahve it


Sorry, I meant to say it has LESS phases than the basic/PRO/EVO boards...

Honestly, for OC, I would go for the PRO or the EVO.


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11900108*
> Which is better, p8p67 pro or ud4?


TechReport liked the P8P67 Pro better in their comparison:
http://techreport.com/articles.x/20190


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Sorry, I meant to say it has LESS phases than the basic/PRO/EVO boards...

Honestly, for OC, I would go for the PRO or the EVO.


OC same crap 4 less VRM it's not like you will OC less. Only problem i see with sabertooth it's nice looking jacket, if air can flow through so can dust, so i might just grab a pro and not worry about dust trapping


----------



## enri95

I don't understand why newegg doesn't release any info at all.







Microcenter did.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


I don't understand why newegg doesn't release any info at all.







Microcenter did.


Newegg and other e-tailers don't usually release their release until the day of. So expect a large stock of motherboards and CPUs to show up around Friday or Monday.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11900346*
> i feel sorry for all of us in the USA. Microcenter sandy bridge deal was posted in slickdeals.net, gameover when a deal hits that page.


It's not an online deal. It's in-store only. How many people actually have a Micro Center nearby? Now, if it were a Newegg or Amazon deal, then yes, that would suck.


----------



## Outcasst

What's the i7-2600S? Says 65w. I wonder if it's unlocked?


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Newegg and other e-tailers don't usually release their release until the day of. So expect a large stock of motherboards and CPUs to show up around Friday or Monday.


I just want to know the prices


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


I just want to know the prices


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


What's the i7-2600S? Says 65w. I wonder if it's unlocked?


Only -K are unlocked. -S means that has a lower TDP compared to the regular counterpart (65w vs. 95w).


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


What's the i7-2600S? Says 65w. I wonder if it's unlocked?


Low power version. It's probably going to be locked or at best, support limited overclocking. If you're going to overclock it anyway, it kinda defeats the purpose of getting an expensive S chip. It'll be priced close to K chips, perhaps even higher and overvolting/overclocking would negate its power saving benefits.


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


What's the i7-2600S? Says 65w. I wonder if it's unlocked?


just get a 2600k and undervolt with a dropped multiplier. will probably get close to 65w at the same clock and you still have the option of 4.5GHz or more


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11900309*
> Processor specs are up on intel's website
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyId=28037


No recommended voltage details


----------



## enri95

Could it be that newegg will have very close prices to 1000 unit prices... 'cuase the other intel processors on newegg are very close to the 1000 unit price


----------



## cory1234

My P8P67 PRO has arrived







.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11900907*
> My P8P67 PRO has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:baaasmile


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11900499*
> Sorry, I meant to say it has LESS phases than the basic/PRO/EVO boards...
> 
> Honestly, for OC, I would go for the PRO or the EVO.


do you have any clue what you're saying?

phases #'s alone mean almost nothing, you need to look at the whole board as a package.

dont hop on the marketing/buzzword bandwagon


----------



## catalan

idk if it's been posted, but msi boards listed on ewiz now

http://www.superbiiz.com/query.php?categry=0&s=1155&x=0&y=0


----------



## Not A Good Idea

all the p67 and lga 1155 stuff on amazon is no longer there...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11900386*
> P8P67 ~$160
> P8P67 PRO ~190
> P8P67 EVO ~210
> P8P67 Deluxe ~235
> SABERTOOTHP67 ~$219
> P8P67 WS SC ~$259
> Maximus IV Extreme ~365
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1500/1/
> 
> damn, are there people that really gonna pay $350+ for a Maximus? dont all the boards OC the same or very similarly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenma;11900502*
> TechReport liked the P8P67 Pro better in their comparison:
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/20190


I just read through both of those articles in good detail, I really enjoyed them. It looks like I'll be going for the Pro as well, I was really attracted to the Sabertooth but by the looks of it, it's not worth the extra $30. I like that the Pro has a 3rd PCI Express slot, that's awesome because I'm a folder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11898947*
> YES!!! finally a sabertooth review!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-sabertooth-p67-tuf-review/


I am really loving the overclockability. They achieved 4.6GHz at 1.35v, with the cores getting 65C/72C/69C/67C and all on the stock cooler. That is pretty jaw dropping. Judging by that a good cooler could easily get you to the 5.0GHz mark and stay in that temperature range.







Time to fold!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11901030*
> all the p67 and lga 1155 stuff on amazon is no longer there...


The whole 3 mobos they had on there for way too much and no details, darn.


----------



## Armastitium

The EVGA spaceshipboard got posted to their front page
http://www.evga.com/articles/00604/


----------



## cmeeks

I thought I was set on Gigabyte, but the techreport article came along and screwed everything up.

Gigabyte P67A-UD4?
better SATA performance
no pwr eSATA

Asus P8P67 PRO?
I like the BIOS better
really don't like the looks of the board


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


Just can't decide between Asus and Gigabyte


Neither ..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armastitium*


The EVGA spaceshipboard got posted to their front page
http://www.evga.com/articles/00604/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


Just can't decide between Asus and Gigabyte


Check out the 3 reviews I was responding to in my last post. I think I'm going with the Asus P67 Pro. The 2nd review is the only one that looks at the Gigabyte board, so you should look at that one.


----------



## puffsNasco

OMG who ever posted the sabertooth review your a KING!

thank you!!!!!


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Check out the 3 reviews I was responding to in my last post. I think I'm going with the Asus P67 Pro. The 2nd review is the only one that looks at the Gigabyte board, so you should look at that one.


Just to be fair, gigabyte does have support for UEFI.

If you noticed the OC3D asus maximus review dubbed it terribly buggy, this is probably why gigabyte failed to include this.

I'm sure they would love to be able to tag on another feature, but it doesn't help anyone if it's buggy as all.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/c...reme_review/12

If they price that as much as the rampage extreme as it seems they are going to, that motherboard is not going to sell. Not to me it wont anyways.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mau*


From Microcenter's website:

Attachment 188454


Got this email today to! Looks like $280 it is!

Here's the Link from Microcenters site saying they're releasing the 9th.


----------



## Teluvian

Anyone with more experience than me have an intelligent guess as to what Newegg will retail the i7 2600k for? I know MC is cheaper, just trying to find out how much since I don't have one within 3 hours.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


Got this email today to! Looks like $280 it is!

Here's the Link from Microcenters site saying they're releasing the 9th.


Ummm... $370 for the 2600k? Losing interest here...


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ummm... $370 for the 2600k? Losing interest here...


$370 before the $90 in store credit = $280 which is a steal!


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ummm... $370 for the 2600k? Losing interest here...


370 before the 90 in store discount.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armastitium*


The EVGA spaceshipboard got posted to their front page
http://www.evga.com/articles/00604/


no cfx support... in this day and age when all the other boards support both..


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Teluvian*


Anyone with more experience than me have an intelligent guess as to what Newegg will retail the i7 2600k for? I know MC is cheaper, just trying to find out how much since I don't have one within 3 hours.










I'm thinking around the same price as Microcenter...

Maybe like $350-$370 with a coupon code for a sale on launch..kind of what they did when the 580 launched.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*


370 before the 90 in store discount.


Yea well I'm saying, Micro Center isn't everywhere. Is it now $370 that's expected from other retailers?


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Yea well I'm saying, Micro Center isn't everywhere. Is it now $370 that's expected from other retailers?


NO! the 2600k will go for $320 US on newegg.


----------



## jp27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


NO! the 2600k will go for $320 US on newegg.


says the guy with no proof..


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


NO! the 2600k will go for $320 US on newegg.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jp27*


says the guy with no proof..


 LOL! i dont really care who believes me or not but thats the price that the egg will sell them to you the consumer will be $320ish per 2600k. The egg most of the time sells chips @ the price intel quotes them on a 1000 cpus, which is about $317 a chip for the 2600k. so the 2500k will be about $216 a cpu per 1000. your welcome.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


LOL! i dont really care who believes me or not but thats the price that the egg will sell them to you the consumer will be $320ish per 2600k. The egg most of the time sells chips @ the price intel quotes them on a 1000 cpus, which is about $317 a chip for the 2600k. so the 2500k will be about $216 a cpu per 1000. your welcome.


I read that, if I remember, on guru 3d. 2600k at 317$.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


I read that, if I remember, on guru 3d. 2600k at 317$.


Yeah intel sells 1k cpus @ $317


----------



## dizzyscure1

Microcenter normally loses money on there CPU's to atract customers INTO the stores in hopes of buying other tech hence the NO SHIPPING OF CPU's.


----------



## Pauliesss

Whats the difference, or better said, why should I buy EVO instead of cheaper PRO ?


----------



## Breakbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


Whats the difference, or better said, why should I buy EVO instead of cheaper PRO ?


Check the ASUS site and you can compare them.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


LOL! i dont really care who believes me or not but thats the price that the egg will sell them to you the consumer will be $320ish per 2600k. The egg most of the time sells chips @ the price intel quotes them on a 1000 cpus, which is about $317 a chip for the 2600k. so the 2500k will be about $216 a cpu per 1000. your welcome.


 That makes sense.


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


Whats the difference, or better said, why should I buy EVO instead of cheaper PRO ?


From what I've seen, the EVO has an extra LAN connection, with 1 Intel and 1 Realtek. Other than that, there really isn't anything different.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


LOL! i dont really care who believes me or not but thats the price that the egg will sell them to you the consumer will be $320ish per 2600k. The egg most of the time sells chips @ the price intel quotes them on a 1000 cpus, which is about $317 a chip for the 2600k. so the 2500k will be about $216 a cpu per 1000. your welcome.


I hope it's $320, I'd be happy with that.

What's everyone's thoughts on purchasing a mobo now vs waiting till 2600k release? I'm really thinking I like the ASUS P8P67 PRO and I'm tempted to get it from superbiiz, but EVGA's board looks promising from what I've seen.

So, on release day...
Will there be a huge influx of new boards?
Will prices on existing 1155 boards go up/down?
Will mobo/cpu bundles be available for good discounts?
Will there be a risk of quick sellout (i.e. one day)?


----------



## puffsNasco

SABERTOOOTH NOW

i want it now?


----------



## Rust1d?

I guess I should show up at MC about an hour early Sunday or should they have enough to go around?


----------



## Blostorm

You Tube


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Teluvian*


From what I've seen, the EVO has an extra LAN connection, with 1 Intel and 1 Realtek. Other than that, there really isn't anything different.










I hope it's $320, I'd be happy with that.

What's everyone's thoughts on purchasing a mobo now vs waiting till 2600k release? I'm really thinking I like the ASUS P8P67 PRO and I'm tempted to get it from superbiiz, but EVGA's board looks promising from what I've seen.

So, on release day...
Will there be a huge influx of new boards?
Will prices on existing 1155 boards go up/down?
Will mobo/cpu bundles be available for good discounts?
Will there be a risk of quick sellout (i.e. one day)?


I will wait for newegg


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I EXPECTED Newegg to have them for $320, it's just that I'm seeing this $370 tag now and it worries me.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


LOL! i dont really care who believes me or not but thats the price that the egg will sell them to you the consumer will be $320ish per 2600k. The egg most of the time sells chips @ the price intel quotes them on a 1000 cpus, which is about $317 a chip for the 2600k. so the 2500k will be about $216 a cpu per 1000. your welcome.


Not necessarily, particularly not when demand's going to be high.
e.g.
Pentium E6800: Intel 1ku $86, Newegg $100
Core 2 Duo E8600: Intel 1ku $266, Newegg $290
Core i7-960: Intel 1ku $562, Newegg $590
Core i7-970: Intel 1ku $885, Newegg $900

I'd estimate ~$230 for the i5-2500K and $330~340 for the i7-2600K.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*


Not necessarily, particularly not when demand's going to be high.
e.g.
Pentium E6800: Intel 1ku $86, Newegg $100
Core 2 Duo E8600: Intel 1ku $266, Newegg $290
Core i7-960: Intel 1ku $562, Newegg $590
Core i7-970: Intel 1ku $885, Newegg $900

I'd estimate ~$230 for the i5-2500K and $330~340 for the i7-2600K.


Seems Logical.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I EXPECTED Newegg to have them for $320, it's just that I'm seeing this $370 tag now and it worries me.


You can safely ignore Micro Center's price tag before discount. I think they inflate those to make it seem as if you're getting a bigger discount. I believe the i7-920's, they show as $300 in their ads so $100 discount when it's going for $270 on Newegg.


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


I guess I should show up at MC about an hour early Sunday or should they have enough to go around?


Assuming we'll be going to the same microcenter, they'll have plenty. you don't need to show up until just before close. spread the word to your friends


----------



## dizzyscure1

well i cant really see them in the $350+ i dont think that will happen, after all this is a budget focused socket. Now when the Ivy bridge socket (High performance) hits the stores i DO expect to see a -Rape Party- with the prices from stores taking advantage of consumers and there lust to have the best.


----------



## MisterClean

I only see a few motherboards listed on the microcenter page. I really hope they'll have the full gamut of boards on the shelves come sunday.


----------



## jp27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


Assuming we'll be going to the same microcenter, they'll have plenty. you don't need to show up until just before close. spread the word to your friends










you're just saying that so you can get one and he doesn't







jk


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterClean*


I only see a few motherboards listed on the microcenter page. I really hope they'll have the full gamut of boards on the shelves come sunday.


I am confident they will be supplying you with a very nice selection come the 9th


----------



## puffsNasco

I want them for cheap !


----------



## MisterClean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*


I am confident they will be supplying you with a very nice selection come the 9th










Hmmm is that some insider information I'm detecting?

I checked my local mc a few days ago to see if they had any mobos out early, like frys did. But it was a no go. Apparently mc is much tighter with release dates.


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterClean*


Hmmm is that some insider information I'm detecting?

I checked my local mc a few days ago to see if they had any mobos out early, like frys did. But it was a no go. Apparently mc is much tighter with release dates.


no sign of SB at the MC store in santa clara yesterday either.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


no sign of SB at the MC store in santa clara yesterday either.


 Thats why we have got release dates,







life the great waiting game!


----------



## Breakbeat

Sucks i have to wait until Monday to order my CPU and MB from Intel. Not sure how long they will take to get to me but i figure at least a week from there.


----------



## kcuestag

http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf

That is the official info of the 2600k.

It says max voltage 1.52v (Go to "7. Electrical Specifications" then click on the link Table7-5).

Those are some GREAT news for us Overclockers!


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11904879*
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> That is the official info of the *2600k.*
> 
> *It says max voltage 1.52v* (Go to "7. Electrical Specifications" then click on the link Table7-5).
> 
> Those are some GREAT news for us Overclockers!


Wow, so that is like over 5GHz safe OC!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11904879*
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> That is the official info of the 2600k.
> 
> It says max voltage 1.52v (Go to "7. Electrical Specifications" then click on the link Table7-5).
> 
> Those are some GREAT news for us Overclockers!


intel spec is always low, the "max" for clarkdale is 1.4v









I would say 1.65 is safe for bench runs


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11904879*
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> That is the official info of the 2600k.
> 
> It says max voltage 1.52v (Go to "7. Electrical Specifications" then click on the link Table7-5).
> 
> Those are some GREAT news for us Overclockers!


----------



## dizzyscure1

finally some good news.


----------



## Maou

Nice


----------



## SSJVegeta

So 1.52v will be safe for 24/7 OC if the temps are not too high?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11905005*
> So 1.52v will be safe for 24/7 OC if the temps are not too high?


According to intel, yes. and they're usually conservative on their max volts.


----------



## Porter_

received my ASUS P8P67 PRO motherboard today


----------



## SSJVegeta

What OC's have been achieved with volts at around 1.5?

Just wanna wet my lips


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11905085*
> What OC's have been achieved with volts at around 1.5?
> 
> Just wanna wet my lips


most of the mythical 5GHz ocs are at about 1.52


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11905053*
> received my ASUS P8P67 PRO motherboard today


Wheres the clear cmos jumper on this board? I was looking to buy it but im not a fan of removing parts to get to the jumper


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11905005*
> So 1.52v will be safe for 24/7 OC if the temps are not too high?


Yes, but these chips have a max temperature of 72.6ºC









So we will need a decent cooler for 5Ghz and above


----------



## Siigari

Has anybody read anything about the Z68 chipset?


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11905188*
> Yes, but these chips have a max temperature of 72.6ºC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will need a decent cooler for 5Ghz and above


Yeah, I'm getting a Noctua NH-D14


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11904932*
> intel spec is always low, the "max" for clarkdale is 1.4v


1.4v and above does actually degrade clarkdales?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11905220*
> Yeah, I'm getting a Noctua NH-D14


Great cooler! I have it


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11904879*
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> That is the official info of the 2600k.
> 
> It says max voltage 1.52v (Go to "7. Electrical Specifications" then click on the link Table7-5).
> 
> Those are some GREAT news for us Overclockers!


"Supporting Intel®
Core™ i7, i5 and i3 Desktop Processor Series"

So 2500k will survive at 1.52 too.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11905224*
> 1.4v and above does actually degrade clarkdales?


it can, but i ran 1.67 through mine (albeit only for a few minutes at a time), and it still is fine.

You just need to have the right cooling


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11905336*
> "Supporting Intel®
> Core™ i7, i5 and i3 Desktop Processor Series"
> 
> So 2500k will survive at 1.52 too.


Yep!


----------



## steddy

These new chips must somehow be more voltage-resistant than Westmere chips. Remember how Tom's Hardware fried a Clarkdale at just 1.475 volts?


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11903230*
> Assuming we'll be going to the same microcenter, they'll have plenty. you don't need to show up until just before close. spread the word to your friends


The MC near me is in Paterson NJ







if anyone wants to get together for a coffee and meet at MC there hit me up!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11905127*
> Wheres the clear cmos jumper on this board? I was looking to buy it but im not a fan of removing parts to get to the jumper


there's a jumper near the bottom of the board. not the most elegant way of doing it, but it should be easily accessible once the board is installed. some of the more expensive ASUS boards have a reset switch on the back I/O panel, which would be nice.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11905053*
> received my ASUS P8P67 PRO motherboard today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11905485*
> there's a jumper near the bottom of the board. not the most elegant way of doing it, but it should be easily accessible once the board is installed. some of the more expensive ASUS boards have a reset switch on the back I/O panel, which would be nice.


Mind taking a pic for me? Kinda wishing i jumped on it while it was $165 shipped


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11905514*
> Mind taking a pic for me? Kinda wishing i jumped on it while it was $165 shipped


I was on the fence too and pulled the trigger. I am liking superbiiz though...super fast shipping and their prices are decent.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11905514*
> Mind taking a pic for me? Kinda wishing i jumped on it while it was $165 shipped


Depending on prices, the EVO has on switch and an extra LAN.

A guy said he paid 5 euros more for the EVO (Compared to the PRO). I would be ready to pay up to 10-15$ just for the clear CMOS..I hate jumpers.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11905514*
> Mind taking a pic for me? Kinda wishing i jumped on it while it was $165 shipped


----------



## catalan

Thanks porter, rep'd. Was concerned since i have a sli setup. Now i wish i bought it









Ah well ill wait a few more days to see if eggs pricing is similar


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11905585*
> Depending on prices, the EVO has on switch and an extra LAN.
> 
> A guy said he paid 5 euros more for the EVO (Compared to the PRO). I would be ready to pay up to 10-15$ just for the clear CMOS..I hate jumpers.


yep the EVO has a switch on the back. with how easy sandy bridge seems to be to OC, i don't anticipate having to clear the CMOS very often, if at all.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11905632*
> Thanks porter, rep'd. Now i wish i bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well ill wait a few more days to see if eggs pricing is similar


thank you sir







. i wouldn't fret, i'm sure there will be some great combo deals to come


----------



## Xcrunner

Everyone in this thread seems to be going for the ASUS boards over Gigabyte. Any particular reason?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11905815*
> Everyone in this thread seems to be going for the ASUS boards over Gigabyte. Any particular reason?


more features, sameish price


----------



## steddy

Anyone know what the price will be for the UD3P and UD3R? The UD3P looks pretty good to me, but I'd like to know how its price compares to the ASUS boards.

EDIT: Whoops. Now what about the UD3R?


----------



## Jonesey I7

Is the 2600k on sale yet? If not, when. And also what is the highest multiplier possible for these chips? 52x?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I'm loving the news about the max safe voltage. 1.52V? That is fantastic!

I was also secretly disappointed that people were saying temps were too low for high-end coolers at lower voltage OC's because I love high end air coolers. Now with the news of high safe voltage, I don't have to feel bad about excessive air cooling!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11905922*
> Is the 2600k on sale yet? If not, when. And also what is the highest multiplier possible for these chips? 52x?


probably will show up in stores on the 6th or the 9th

Max multi is 57


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

SB max voltage is 1.52v

http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf

How can it take such high volts being 32nm, where other intel 32nm chips such as the 980x can not?


----------



## Breakbeat

need title update


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11906023*
> SB max voltage is 1.52v
> 
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> How can it take such high volts being 32nm, where other intel 32nm chips such as the 980x can not?


refined process


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11906023*
> SB max voltage is 1.52v
> 
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> How can it take such high volts being 32nm, where other intel 32nm chips such as the 980x can not?


It's really just Intel's ways. They WANTED to limit how much voltage you can pump to the 980x.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11906109*
> It's really just Intel's ways. They WANTED to limit how much voltage you can pump to the 980x.


lolololol


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X;11906023*
> SB max voltage is 1.52v
> 
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> How can it take such high volts being 32nm, where other intel 32nm chips such as the 980x can not?


Where does it state that 1.5v is safe?

The VID table goes up to a max of 1.52 but that doesn't mean that it can handle it.

(I may have missed where it says 1.52v so I am not saying you are wrong just trying to find it myself







)

EDIT: Ok so it is sort of odd that they can set a VID of up to 1.52v but it doesn't state if that is actually a realistic safe voltage . . . just that it can be set to that.

Now if 1.52v is actually safe ( I highly doubt it because it's 32nm )


























































Edit 5 or 6 I think . . .:

This is interesting:
Quote:


> *Each processor is programmed with a maximum valid voltage identification value (VID) that is set at manufacturing and cannot be altered.* Individual *maximum* VID values are calibrated during manufacturing such that two processors at the same frequency may have *different settings* within the VID range. Note that this differs from the VID employed by the processor during a power management event (Adaptive Thermal Monitor, Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology, or Low Power States).


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11905376*
> it can, but i ran 1.67 through mine (albeit only for a few minutes at a time), and it still is fine.
> 
> You just need to have the right cooling


So you mean if you use sub-ambient cooling you can pump 3V into these chips, so long as you stay below 72.6c?

Cool...


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna;11906344*
> So you mean if you use sub-ambient cooling you can pump 3V into these chips, so long as you stay below 72.6c?
> 
> Cool...


Yes..batterie provides more volt..how could it break a processor..DUH:typer:

Stop making fun at this guy..3v is safe..it's like 2 AAA batterie..Awwwww people those days don't know stuff about computer









/troll ?


----------



## Rust1d?

What memory are you guys going with or is everyone waiting until release? I am having lots of problems choosing this part. I know I will get 4gb's, maybe 8 if it is cheap enough of 2000mhz. Just not sure if it will be g skill, A-data or corsair....


----------



## Semper Fidelis

How does the normal revision of the ASUS P8P67 board compare to say the Gigabyte UD3(R)?

All MicroCenter seems to have is that one for $160 and the Deluxe version, which is $240 and a bit out of what I want to spend. Although the Deluxe version seems to have all the features that the others don't so I would assume it is the best ASUS has to offer?


----------



## catalan

Ill be using super talent pc3-2133 8-8-8 hyper mgh chips


----------



## Breakbeat

Im thinking of going with on of the following for RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220535
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407
But i hate the Blue on the G.Skills

Any thoughts?


----------



## 713King

So what one to get 25k or 26k? What does the 25 compare to and what does 26 compare 2? I7 920 ?


----------



## catalan

Theyre the same price so id just pick w/e one you like. I dont like the blue on the gskill either but the Ripjaw series are decent overclockers

Get the 2500k if you mostly game and dont do any encoding or rendering. Theyre both faster than the 920


----------



## xlastshotx

Is there any way that I can get a 2500k and a ok overclocking motherboard for about $341?

The ram I want is $120 and the graphics card I want is $200-225. So that is all that I have left over after that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11907052*
> Is there any way that I can get a 2500k and a ok overclocking motherboard for about $341?
> 
> The ram I want is $120 and the graphics card I want is $200-225. So that is all that I have left over after that.


I think the only way you can do that is if you can make the trip to MicroCenter, pick up the CPU for $180 and the ASUS P8P67 for $160, bringing it to $340 but then tax would bump it over $341.


----------



## catalan

Still 4 days till release no way for you to come up w/ some cash?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11907052*
> Is there any way that I can get a 2500k and a ok overclocking motherboard for about $341?
> 
> The ram I want is $120 and the graphics card I want is $200-225. So that is all that I have left over after that.


find some cheaper ram. get 4GB now and another 4 later, if you still feel you need it.


----------



## Outcasst

Really having trouble picking some RAM.

I was thinking of these,

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-twinx-dominator-gt-ddr3-pc3-16000-(2000)-cas-9-10-9-27-dhx-df-xmp-165v

But are they really worth the premium for an extra 134MHz with these?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-twin-pack-vengeance-ddr3-pc3-14900-(1866)-cas-9-10-9-27-xmp-150v

Which ones would you go for?

I am 100% sure I want 8GB and I need them to be a pair of 4GB DIMM's.


----------



## 77Pat

I like the look of this board http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Biostar-TP67XE-Motherboard/1160/1

too bad there is not much out there about it, other than this 5GHz overclock http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/866724-intel-lga1155-i7-2600k-w-biostar.html


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11907258*
> Really having trouble picking some RAM.
> 
> I was thinking of these,
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-twinx-dominator-gt-ddr3-pc3-16000-(2000)-cas-9-10-9-27-dhx-df-xmp-165v
> 
> But are they really worth the premium for an extra 134MHz with these?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-twin-pack-vengeance-ddr3-pc3-14900-(1866)-cas-9-10-9-27-xmp-150v
> 
> Which ones would you go for?
> 
> I am 100% sure I want 8GB and I need them to be a pair of 4GB DIMM's.


I honestly wouldn't get 2000mhz RAM because someone said that with the new motherboards you can't get 2000 through normal settings, so you either have to downclock your RAM to 1866 or up to 2133, but if it can't run 2133 stable then you are stuck with 1866 but you paid for 2000.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11907363*
> I honestly wouldn't get 2000mhz RAM because someone said that with the new motherboards you can't get 2000 through normal settings, so you either have to downclock your RAM to 1866 or up to 2133, but if it can't run 2133 stable then you are stuck with 1866 but you paid for 2000.


I would have thought I would have more chance to get 2133 stable with the Dominator's than the Vengeance's?

Would I be able to get tighter timings on the Dom's? I notice they are 1.65v rather than 1.5v on the Vengeance kit.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11907363*
> I honestly wouldn't get 2000mhz RAM because someone said that with the new motherboards you can't get 2000 through normal settings, so you either have to downclock your RAM to 1866 or up to 2133, but if it can't run 2133 stable then you are stuck with 1866 but you paid for 2000.


there is hardly any good 1866 ram.

if you downclock to 1866 from 2k, there is a good chance that you would be able to tighten timings, so you wouldn't loose any performance


----------



## yoyo711

I7 2600k overclock by turbo mode.
I was Wondering it has turbo rack??????
Anyone know??????


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11907363*
> I honestly wouldn't get 2000mhz RAM because someone said that with the new motherboards you can't get 2000 through normal settings, so you either have to downclock your RAM to 1866 or up to 2133, but if it can't run 2133 stable then you are stuck with 1866 but you paid for 2000.


Someone said... huh...? Oh well because you said someone said I should totally take your (or their) advice... I will take my own advice and buy 2k ram. Actually I already did. So while everyone is fretting over ram why dont you just look at the bclk... which just happens to be 100. So the ratio will be nice and even. 2k will work fine. Oh and I wanted to add, consult your mobo memory config. I bought a UD7, and the pdf has an entire page dedicated to 2k ram... go figure.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11907606*
> Someone said... huh...? Oh well because you said someone said I should totally take your (or their) advice... I will take my own advice and buy 2k ram. Actually I already did. So while everyone is fretting over ram why dont you just look at the bclk... which just happens to be 100. So the ratio will be nice and even. 2k will work fine. Oh and I wanted to add, consult your mobo memory config. I bought a UD7, and the pdf has an entire page dedicated to 2k ram... go figure.


it actually doesn't work out like that.

There is no way to run 2000MHz even.

you will have to either go with 1866, or 2133, both of which should be possible with your 2kMhz sticks


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11907606*
> Someone said... huh...? Oh well because you said someone said I should totally take your (or their) advice... I will take my own advice and buy 2k ram. Actually I already did. So while everyone is fretting over ram why dont you just look at the bclk... which just happens to be 100. So the ratio will be nice and even. 2k will work fine. Oh and I wanted to add, consult your mobo memory config. I bought a UD7, and the pdf has an entire page dedicated to 2k ram... go figure.


take a look at your mobo specs, damn near all of them downclock 2000 to 1866 (if not all of them)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11907606*
> Someone said... huh...? Oh well because you said someone said I should totally take your (or their) advice... I will take my own advice and buy 2k ram. Actually I already did. So while everyone is fretting over ram why dont you just look at the bclk... which just happens to be 100. So the ratio will be nice and even. 2k will work fine. Oh and I wanted to add, consult your mobo memory config. I bought a UD7, and the pdf has an entire page dedicated to 2k ram... go figure.


I will have to go figure out where I read it, it was a post on this forum but I can't remember where I saw it.

All I remember reading though is that 2000mhz was not supported and you had to do either 1866 or 2133.


----------



## reflex99

IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO RUN 2000MHZ RAM ON P67 BOARDS!!!!

period!

look at the FAQ, it explains it well.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11907660*
> I will have to go figure out where I read it, it was a post on this forum but I can't remember where I saw it.
> 
> All I remember reading though is that 2000mhz was not supported and you had to do either 1866 or 2133.


it's coming from the mobo vendors


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11907678*
> it's coming from the mobo vendors


the way the memory ratio works, there is no way for you to get 2000mhz


----------



## catalan

Comparison/review of 4 boards

Asus p8p67 pro
Gigabyte p67a-ud4
Msi p67a-gd65
Intel Dp67bg

http://techreport.com/articles.x/20190/1


----------



## Armastitium

Newegg searching sandy bridge shows up G.SKILL RAM "specifically designed for Sandy Bridge" now instead of the i5-2400. :/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11907606*
> Someone said... huh...? Oh well because you said someone said I should totally take your (or their) advice... I will take my own advice and buy 2k ram. Actually I already did. So while everyone is fretting over ram why dont you just look at the bclk... which just happens to be 100. So the ratio will be nice and even. 2k will work fine. Oh and I wanted to add, consult your mobo memory config. I bought a UD7, and the pdf has an entire page dedicated to 2k ram... go figure.


Wow what a Jerk. Gotta love when someone tries to make others look stupid and pwns themself in the process. 2000 MHz is not an available setting with this chipset.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Breakbeat

Sometimes i wish there was a "Rep -" button..


----------



## Sin0822

Yes but you can ONLY run RAM at 2133, 1866, 1600,1333,1066,and 800. NOT AT 2000mhz, you only get those mutliplers listed lol. I did a review ont eh UD7, and my performance review is coming soon. If you want BIOS shot I can provide em.... OR you can check the manual. ON no SB system can you run 2k. SOme people shoudl listen. lol.

BTW just finished my benchmarks, lets say P67A-UD7 BEAT OUT RIGHT X58A-UD5 in SLI. Yes i know it is crazy i reran my tests, same results.


----------



## ____

But the 'latency'!


----------



## catalan

Sin was the sli tri sli or just dual?


----------



## aleiro

ya Ive been doing some reading. Opps, I guess the ratio is locked because the memory controller is on the processor. At any rate, I bought the 2x4gb kit for 133, which is still cheaper than the 1866 kit. Secondly, until Sin said something I hadnt seen any proof. Once again saying someone said this and that isnt proof. Also, I had read a while back that the 2600k would have an unlocked memory multi. Here's the link: http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1979&Content_Random=13261

"The P67 chipsets also have unlocked memory multipliers, making it easier to keep the CPU and Memory in exact clock frequencies as per the user's choosing while overclocking. The H67 architecture motherboards will unfortunately have a locked memory multiplier..."


----------



## BizzareRide

So the max safe voltage is 1.52v? Wow!


----------



## Outcasst

I think I'm gonna get two of these kits.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb(2x2gb)-corsair-twinx-dom-gt-ddr3-pc3-17066(2133)-cas-9-10-9-27-dhx-connector-df-xmp-165v


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11908057*
> ya Ive been doing some reading. Opps, I guess the ratio is locked because the memory controller is on the processor. At any rate, I bought the 2x4gb kit for 133, which is still cheaper than the 1866 kit. Secondly, until Sin said something I hadnt seen any proof. Once again saying someone said this and that isnt proof. Also, I had read a while back that the 2600k would have an unlocked memory multi. Here's the link: http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1979&Content_Random=13261
> 
> "The P67 chipsets also have unlocked memory multipliers, making it easier to keep the CPU and Memory in exact clock frequencies as per the user's choosing while overclocking. The H67 architecture motherboards will unfortunately have a locked memory multiplier..."


You believed what he said lol. But you don't believe what i said. Its ok.
You shodul read my review on the UD7 its in my sig. The performance review is coming soon.

I did a dual SLI with 570GTX refernce at stock. I popped in a 220GT and it just made matters worse. THey only gave me two cards, a mobo, and two processors. lol. I think the SLI is better on P67 becuase of the internal PCI-E controller being PCI-E 3.0 at 5GT/s for 8 lanes, i think the internal controller is just much faster than that for x58 IOH, so with the added latency of NF200 its still very impressive. I am going to get yelled at by the x58 guys, that as their lasst stand.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Anyone know the differences between Asus P8P67 regular and Deluxe?


----------



## Sin0822

i think more phases and connectivity.


----------



## reflex99

deluxe supports SLI.


----------



## Sin0822

yea with PLX bridge, 8x,8x.


----------



## reflex99

is giga making you send one of the 2600s back?


----------



## SimpleTech

Did anyone notice that the max memory voltage for Sandy Bridge is 1.575v?

Intel® Core™ i5-600, i3-500 Desktop Processor Series and Intel® Pentium® Processor G6950 Series Datasheet, Volume 1










2nd Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Family Desktop Datasheet, Volume 1


----------



## Sin0822

i don't know, they wanted in the begining, but after the pll overvoltage thing, and since both of mine are D1s, and suck at OCing, becuase D1 stepping chips do not work with cpu pll overvoltage, so i don't think so.

Actually youi can push memory voltage much higher than that. Same as X58, but support for Ultra Low Voltage memory is there.

And hey I have seen 2133mhz ram on 1.1v qpi and 1.82v ddr3


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11908512*
> Did anyone notice that the max memory voltage for Sandy Bridge is 1.575v?
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-600, i3-500 Desktop Processor Series and Intel® Pentium® Processor G6950 Series Datasheet, Volume 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Family Desktop Datasheet, Volume 1


doesn't matter, 1.65 will run fine


----------



## Backfat

Found an ASUS P8P67 Pro on ebay for $177.. so I'm encouraged about what the prices will look like on places like newegg and amazon

http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-ATX-Motherboard-/270688802968?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3f064f5898


----------



## AtomicFrost

So if I'm not mistaken the biggest difference between the Asus P867 Pro and Deluxe is if you do Tri SLI? It looks like if you do Tri SLI with the PRO version you lose USB 3.0 and the 4x PCI-E slot. So does that PLX chip make it so you are able to keep the USB 3.0 and other PCI-E slots?

I guess the deluxe also gains a second NIC.

Have the reviews we have been seeing done with the D2 chips?


----------



## DBordello

How does the memory voltage relate to the CPU?

I just purchased 2x4GB Corsiar 2000MHz 1.65V ram. If the motherboard allows me to run the ram at 1.65V, do I risk damaging the CPU?

Will this ram be a problem?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11908578*
> Found an ASUS P8P67 Pro on ebay for $177.. so I'm encouraged about what the prices will look like on places like newegg and amazon
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-P8P67-PRO-LGA1155-Intel-P67-DDR3-ATX-Motherboard-/270688802968?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3f064f5898


That seller is Ewiz/SuperBiiz by the way.









*Edit*

@DBordello, you shouldn't have any issues. I think Intel made a grammatical mistake on their specifications sheet.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBordello;11908617*
> How does the memory voltage relate to the CPU?
> 
> I just purchased 2x4GB Corsiar 2000MHz 1.65V ram. If the motherboard allows me to run the ram at 1.65V, do I risk damaging the CPU?
> 
> Will this ram be a problem?


no, it will be fine


----------



## reflex99

so, before intel moved the NDA, we though the release was going to be on the 6th.

What do we think now?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11908644*
> so, before intel moved the NDA, we though the release was going to be on the 6th.
> 
> What do we think now?


Intel's website claims the 9th . . . http://www.intel.com/consumer/products/processors/specifications.htm?proc=52210


----------



## AuraNova

*"3/0?/-2"*
It looks like some random math equation.

Anyway, do you think CompUSA (especially anyone who lives in Central Florida) will have SB anything on release day?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11908659*
> Intel's website claims the 9th . . . http://www.intel.com/consumer/products/processors/specifications.htm?proc=52210


yea, but they also claim that the NDA lifts on the 6th........


----------



## nagle3092

Still no P8P67-M Pro


----------



## Breakbeat

I think at this point anything before the 9th is wishfull thinking.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11908669*
> yea, but they also claim that the NDA lifts on the 6th........


We are almost there









Jean-Luc 11/25/10 - 1/2/11 never forget

OCM


----------



## reflex99

almost.....


----------



## ____

My case came in today (took UPS 3 weeks).
Hopefully, they can deliver faster when I buy SB.


----------



## AuraNova

Watch SB get released officially on the 7th or 8th. Throw everyone off.


----------



## Sin0822

yea Media NDA like mine was for the 6th, but intel changed it to the 3rd. Retail sale date is the 9th.

IDK if the reviews were D1 stepping, but Reviews like Anands with retail chips are all D2 stepping, and many ES chips are D1. The thing is it takes a lot of cooling to cool the chip over 5ghz, and run benches that stres 100%.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11908754*
> The thing is it takes a lot of cooling to cool the chip over 5ghz, and run benches that stres 100%.


Like a high end WC Loop?

OCM


----------



## tenma

Intel's CES launch said availability from January 9th. There should be no question about release date at this point.


----------



## fliq

i want a chip now.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11908917*
> i want a chip now.


same

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xNSgBkum7o&feature=bf_next&list=MLGxdCwVVULXdixTkHlI7cIGO7ji4Tcg9I&index=3[/ame]

That song pretty much sums up this thread.


----------



## puffsNasco

super angry NICX has sandy bridge price out

MSI GD65 $210

2500K $256

RIP off MUCH?

might as well drive to the states and buy it...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11908941*
> super angry NICX has sandy bridge price out
> 
> MSI GD65 $210
> 
> 2500K $256
> 
> RIP off MUCH?
> 
> might as well drive to the states and buy it...


$256+15% canada tax

you guys get owned up there


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11908941*
> super angry NICX has sandy bridge price out
> 
> MSI GD65 $210
> 
> 2500K $256
> 
> RIP off MUCH?
> 
> might as well drive to the states and buy it...


Ouch!

So is there any firm pricing for us USA customers? I have seen anywhere from 219.99 - 250 being thrown around as the launch price for the 2500K.

Is the max safe voltage for the 2500K still a mystery? According to the Intel document it looks like it depends on the individual CPU.

Sin0822 are you able to read the VID ID for your CPU?


----------



## Sodrogam

I cant wait anymore 3 days is a long long long time


----------



## Sodrogam

I am sure Newegg will have crazy high prices for the I7 2600k. I bet price is going to be 340-370$


----------



## fliq

Word on the street is Newegg is posting the new Sandy Bridge CPU's today on their site?!


----------



## ____

nope, still the 9th, apparently


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11909101*
> nope, still the 9th, apparently


That's not what my secret source says. He's been wrong before though...


----------



## OC Maximus

Yep, I heard Newegg will be posting SB prices tonight so better stay up guys and gals or they will be all sold out by morning









OCM


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11909112*
> Yep, I heard Newegg will be posting SB prices tonight so better stay up guys and gals or they will be all sold out by morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11909085*
> Word on the street is Newegg is posting the new Sandy Bridge CPU's today on their site?!


Troll much? But I doubt it, I contacted newegg today asking them if they were going to release SB components early and the rep acted like he had now idea what I was talking about (granted he just might not have, I doubt every one there is technically inclined).


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11909124*












OCM


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11909130*
> Troll much? But I doubt it, I contacted newegg today asking them if they were going to release SB components early and the rep acted like he had now idea what I was talking about (granted he just might not have, I doubt every one there is technically inclined).


sadly this isn't a troll.

but they've did that 2 me before...acted like they didn't know what i was talking about.

i'm not getting my hopes up but from a close source they're suppose to be putting them up tonight.


----------



## lumaform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11908707*
> Jean-Luc 11/25/10 - 1/2/11 never forget


For reals, never forget. He lived by SB and he died by SB.

R.I.P. Jean-Luc!


----------



## Leethal

The i5 2500k wont work with a X58 board correct? i need a 1155 board.

Which are the top 1155 board in the $250-300 range.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11909141*
> sadly this isn't a troll.
> 
> but they've did that 2 me before...acted like they didn't know what i was talking about.
> 
> i'm not getting my hopes up but from a close source they're suppose to be putting them up tonight.


Putting them up for sale? Or just putting them up?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11909168*
> Putting them up for sale? Or just putting them up?


Putting them up for sale.

Meaning we can purchase.

I don't want to shatter dreams though. As mine have been shattered before.


----------



## lumaform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal;11909162*
> The i5 2500k wont work with a X58 board correct? i need a 1155 board.
> 
> Which are the top 1155 board in the $250-300 range.


Let me guess, you opted to skip 321 pages.

Correct, it won't work. Go back around 20 pages and you'll see all the suggestions.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumaform;11909183*
> Let me guess, you opted to skip 321 pages.
> 
> Correct, it won't work. Go back around 20 pages and you'll see all the suggestions.


I don't blame him though, this thread is WAYYYYY 2 long.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11909085*
> Word on the street is Newegg is posting the new Sandy Bridge CPU's today on their site?!


I wouldn't put it passed them. They have released stuff before before the actual release date. At the time of initial release, I believe the GTX 460 came out 2 days or so before the official release date.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11909179*
> Putting them up for sale.
> 
> Meaning we can purchase.
> 
> I don't want to shatter dreams though. As mine have been shattered before.


did you break up with newegg or something?


----------



## lumaform

Let the count down begin. 4:20 seconds


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11909195*
> did you break up with newegg or something?


more like she broke up with me.

took her on a date.

paid for her meal.

she didn't put out.

<\3


----------



## ____

Thread title: 4 minutes till Your Dreams are Shattered


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11909206*
> Thread title: 4 minutes till Your Dreams are Shattered


Don't jinx it.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11909206*
> Thread title: 4 minutes till Your Dreams are Shattered


^


----------



## ____

I think at this point, we are just DDOSing newegg.


----------



## AuraNova

I, for one, won't even refresh until WELL AFTER midnight PST. More like 10 minutes after...or unless someone says it's no go.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11909236*
> I think at this point, we are just DDOSing newegg.


LOL

Off to bed, lived to wait another day.

OCM


----------



## toyz72

can someone point me to reviews showing the 2600k at 1920x1200 res vs other cpu's? everything i find is 1680x1050. or is this more gpu dependent?


----------



## Xcrunner

still trying to decide if the extra $100 is worth it for the i7 2600k...


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11909241*
> I, for one, won't even refresh until WELL AFTER midnight PST. More like 10 minutes after...or unless someone says it's no go.


you're right, it takes a little bit. I know they update at midnight PST though.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72;11909246*
> can someone point me to reviews showing the 2600k at 1920x1200 res vs other cpu's? everything i find is 1680x1050. or is this more gpu dependent?


definitely gpu


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11909257*
> still trying to decide if the extra $100 is worth it for the i7 2600k...


what do you plan on doing with your comp? if it's primarily gaming then it's not worth the extra $100


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11909265*
> what do you plan on doing with your comp? if it's primarily gaming then it's not worth the extra $100


Well I plan on gaming. But I also plan on using MATLAB, Solidworks, ACAD, and doing some programming.


----------



## catalan

how often do you use those programs? that should answer your question


----------



## Xcrunner

gaming would probably be the most.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11909272*
> Well I plan on gaming. But I also plan on using MATLAB, Solidworks, ACAD, and doing some programming.


i5 is probably good enough

i am overcome by sleep


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11909179*
> Putting them up for sale.
> 
> Meaning we can purchase.
> 
> I don't want to shatter dreams though. As mine have been shattered before.


If they do post them early it will be late tonight (Thursday) or early Friday morning. I have a feeling that New Egg will do this because I don't think that I have seen them add new items over the weekend.


----------



## fliq

yeah, I mean it can be anytime really.

It'd be nice if they updated and released the CPU's today though.


----------



## AuraNova

I've been using this page for refreshes:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074

It may not be what everyone is looking for, but it's the only SB CPU page I have seen "up" from Newegg.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11909345*
> I've been using this page for refreshes:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074
> 
> It may not be what everyone is looking for, but it's the only SB CPU page I have seen "up" from Newegg.


I'm refreshing their "Intel Store".


----------



## Ryanb213

I wont upgrade until 6 core's are readily available as mainstream


----------



## Leethal

I'm going with Asus P8P67 PRO and Intel Core i5 2500k but i need help with RAM and CPU Cooler.

Will "COOLER MASTER Hyper 212" work with the above Combo?

And for RAM i read 2000Mhz wont work so what about the Gskill Ripjaws X advertised for the SandyBridge CPUs?


----------



## catalan

sin said his hyper 212+ wasnt enough to keep his overclock cool.


----------



## JedixJarf

Anyone with a p8p67 pro able.to test something? Will your machine boot.up with no cpu?? I just want to make sure all my fans are working but once I hit the power nothing happens. I am able to do this with an old 775 board so I didnt know if intel has changed it since then.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11909461*
> sin said his hyper 212+ wasnt enough to keep his overclock cool.


I trying to build a system this week and just recently found out about the Sandy Bridge.

So just need someone to help me with a Cooler for the New 1155 CPU and Any Ram is fine as long as it not 2000Mhz correct?

Well i think i will go with this one:

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 2133Mhz


----------



## catalan

well do you plan on going for max oc? if not you can try out the stock hsf since it'll be a tower hsf w/ heatpipes and if it's not to your liking you can always upgrade later


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11909505*
> well do you plan on going for max oc? if not you can try out the stock hsf since it'll be a tower hsf w/ heatpipes and if it's not to your liking you can always upgrade later


No clue what your talking about. Can you link it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11909353*
> I'm refreshing their "Intel Store".


New egg times out for me at the moment. I'm gonna give it a week before I upgrade.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal;11909543*
> No clue what your talking about. Can you link it?


are you planing on going for max overclocks? because the stock heatsink is a tower heatsink w/ heatpipes if you dont like the way it cools you can always upgrade the heatsink later.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sandy-bridge-review-intel-core-i5-2600k-i5-2500k-and-core-i3-2100-tested

this shows a pic of the stock heatsink


----------



## Leethal

Wouldn't any i5/i7 Cooler work? According to this site the sockets are the same.

http://vr-zone.com/articles/lga1155-vs-lga1156--sockets-compared/9234.html

I just want to Overclock my CPU and GPU, i'm new to this so maybe i wont even overclock. I just want to run World of Warcraft, Starcraft 2 and MW2/Black-ops in Max Settings.


----------



## catalan

any 1156 cooler will work. youre not getting what im saying, what do you plan on achieving with the chip? do you plan on overclocking? if so what's your goal? cause depending on the answer to these questions determines if you need a better heatsink.

for example i attempt to hit 5ghz. so i purchased an aftermarket heatsink to help achieve this because apparently these chips run hot trying to get to 5ghz. make sense?

Edit:

you should just stick with the stock heatsink for now, youll still be able to overclock the chip to 4.2-4.4ghz stable w/ the stock heatsink. if you dont like the temps or want to go higher you can always purchase a heatsink later. the 2500k at stock already beats out all the other chips for WoW, SC2, etc

here's a link to gaming performance of the new chips vs old chips

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sandy-bridge-review-intel-core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/20


----------



## Tt2ent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213;11909365*
> I wont upgrade until 6 core's are readily available as mainstream


lol.... ok


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11909583*
> any 1156 cooler will work. youre not getting what im saying, what do you plan on achieving with the chip? do you plan on overclocking? if so what's your goal? cause depending on the answer to these questions determines if you need a better heatsink.
> 
> for example i attempt to hit 5ghz. so i purchased an aftermarket heatsink to help achieve this because apparently these chips run hot trying to get to 5ghz. make sense?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> you should just stick with the stock heatsink for now, youll still be able to overclock the chip to 4.2-4.4ghz stable w/ the stock heatsink. if you dont like the temps or want to go higher you can always purchase a heatsink later. the 2600k at stock already beats out all the other chips for WoW, SC2, etc


Ah, makes sense now.

5Ghz would be nice but if 4.2-4.4Ghz is stable on stock cooler then thats good enough for me.

You mention 2600k, How about the 2500k? Thats the one i'm getting.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal;11909618*
> Ah, makes sense now.
> 
> 5Ghz would be nice but if 4.2-4.4Ghz is stable on stock cooler then thats good enough for me.
> 
> You mention 2600k, How about the 2500k? Thats the one i'm getting.


i mistyped meant to put 2500k. if you only plan on gaming then the 2500k is all you need


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11909626*
> i mistyped meant to put 2500k. if you only plan on gaming then the 2500k is all you need


Perfect!


----------



## Boyboyd

I've just checked a few British e-tailers for prices. None.

overclockers.co.uk did have a page, and a price. but it's not showing up any more.
nothing on scan.co.uk
ebuyer have nothing relating to socket 1155 at all.

This is most perculiar because some retailers were showing stock the other day.

Edit: Aria are open for pre-orders.

2500k is £172 inc. vat
2600k is £251 inc. vat

They're also offering a pre-overclocked system. A 2600k overclocked to *4.8GHz.* If a retailer is confident that that overclock is going to be stable 24/7. I'd have to say it looks promising.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products?search=1155&x=0&y=0


----------



## JFuss

Cpus and mobos for sale in Australia now









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=187_346_1184

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=138_711_1183


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFuss;11909896*
> Cpus and mobos for sale in Australia now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=187_346_1184
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=138_711_1183


No 2500k so far.

Prices seem good though.


----------



## catalan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtvdBUNd89U[/ame]

2600k vs 875k at 3.4ghz. video is in Portuguese, but the numbers speak for themselves. they used cinebench, vantage, and resident evil w/ a gtx580


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFuss;11909896*
> Cpus and mobos for sale in Australia now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=187_346_1184
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=138_711_1183


I love Hayley Williams +1 lol


----------



## kcuestag

None in sale here in Germany yet









I guess we will have to wait until Sunday ...


----------



## sutty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11909865*
> I've just checked a few British e-tailers for prices. None.
> 
> overclockers.co.uk did have a page, and a price. but it's not showing up any more.
> nothing on scan.co.uk
> ebuyer have nothing relating to socket 1155 at all.
> 
> This is most perculiar because some retailers were showing stock the other day.
> 
> Edit: Aria are open for pre-orders.
> 
> 2500k is £172 inc. vat
> 2600k is £251 inc. vat
> 
> They're also offering a pre-overclocked system. A 2600k overclocked to *4.8GHz.* If a retailer is confident that that overclock is going to be stable 24/7. I'd have to say it looks promising.
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products?search=1155&x=0&y=0


Overclockers.co.uk put up there prices yesterday some people managed to order, by the time i was home all the products had been taken offline









If you read the overclockers forums, it seems they were told by intel to take it all offline until the 9th!


----------



## hondajt

Yeah, I am impressed by Intel's advances. This Core i7 2600K looks to be as good as my Core i7 920 in some area's.

I am loving this! Great time to build computers as a hobby!

Not sure if everyone has seen this, but it is all available on Intel's website now...

http://www.intel.com/consumer/produc...processors.htm

Though it's not perfect yet, because they all have integrated GPU's, and don't list it. Unless you click on the CPU, then it shows you that it does.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sutty*


Overclockers.co.uk put up there prices yesterday some people managed to order, by the time i was home all the products had been taken offline









If you read the overclockers forums, it seems they were told by intel to take it all offline until the 9th!


That's cool, i can wait until then.

Parts have started arriving for my upgrade, i'm all very excited


----------



## alancsalt

In Australia, Gamedude selling them already too, but like PC Case Gear, No K version yet. More expensive than PCCG.

http://www.gamedude.com.au/prod_list...0SOCKET%201155


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt;11910451*
> Yeah, I am impressed by Intel's advances. This Core i7 2600K looks to be as good as my Core i7 920 in some area's.


So in which areas is it not as good as your 920?


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt;11910451*
> Yeah, I am impressed by Intel's advances. This Core i7 2600K looks to be as good as my Core i7 920 in some area's.
> 
> I am loving this! Great time to build computers as a hobby!
> 
> Not sure if everyone has seen this, but it is all available on Intel's website now...
> 
> http://www.intel.com/consumer/products/processors/compare-processors.htm
> 
> Though it's not perfect yet, because they all have integrated GPU's, and don't list it. Unless you click on the CPU, then it shows you that it does.


Lets not kid ourselves, its better than your 920 and it puts the 980x to shame, beating it or coming extremely close for be 300% less monies and have 50% less cores


----------



## PanicProne

No one has them in stock here in Portugal yet.

And WHY release them on a Sunday?? I don't know about you, but everything is closed on Sundays here.


----------



## purpleannex

Yeah it's sad, people with i7 at the start of their cpu seem to think that all i7's have 980x power!


----------



## PanicProne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt;11910451*
> Yeah, I am impressed by Intel's advances. *This Core i7 2600K looks to be as good as my Core i7 920 in some area's.*
> 
> I am loving this! Great time to build computers as a hobby!
> 
> Not sure if everyone has seen this, but it is all available on Intel's website now...
> 
> http://www.intel.com/consumer/products/processors/compare-processors.htm
> 
> Though it's not perfect yet, because they all have integrated GPU's, and don't list it. Unless you click on the CPU, then it shows you that it does.


It is MUCH better than you 920 in every possible way.

Trying to make yourself feel better about it?

Don't worry though, your CPU will still last you many years.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


So in which areas is it not as good as your 920?










I was being modest. I still have an ego, you know....as much as I am proud of Intel for accomplishing so much, it still sucks it's outperforming mine, lol.

Either way, it's quite impressive.


----------



## lasalasa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


Yeah, I am impressed by Intel's advances. This Core i7 2600K looks to be as good as my Core i7 920 in some area's.

I am loving this! Great time to build computers as a hobby!

Not sure if everyone has seen this, but it is all available on Intel's website now...

http://www.intel.com/consumer/produc...processors.htm

Though it's not perfect yet, because they all have integrated GPU's, and don't list it. Unless you click on the CPU, then it shows you that it does.


Huh? the i7 2600k is much stronger than your CPU.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lasalasa*


Huh? the i7 2600k is much stronger than your CPU.


Let's not get carried away.

It's _slightly _better clock-for-clock, and early reports suggest it overclocks much higher. But it doesn't exactly blow it out of the water like core2 did to netburst.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


I was being modest.


Think you've got that the wrong way round/ wrong word.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Let's not get carried away.

It's _slightly _better clock-for-clock, and early reports suggest it overclocks much higher. But it doesn't exactly blow it out of the water like core2 did to netburst.


It does.

Overclock both cpu's to 5Ghz, oh hang on, you can't overclock a 920 that high without extreme measures, can you?


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11910544*
> Let's not get carried away.
> 
> It's _slightly_ better clock-for-clock, and early reports suggest it overclocks much higher. But it doesn't exactly blow it out of the water like core2 did to netburst.


+1 clock for clock there aint much in it, in my opinion if you have a i7 920 overclocked to 4ghz+ theres no need to upgrade ok the 2600k clocks higher 4.8ghz 5ghz but look at the volts it needs to get there. My i7 920 will last me until it gets blown out of the water by ivy bridge then i will upgrade.


----------



## PanicProne

In my opinion, the Overclocking potential is what makes Sandy Bridge vastly superior to Nehalem.

Let's imagine that SB also overclocked to around 4ghz instead of 5ghz. It wouldn't be a big difference.

But in the end, OC potential is WHAT makes Sandy Bridge.


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11910583*
> Think you've got that the wrong way round/ wrong word.
> 
> It does.
> 
> Overclock both cpu's to 5Ghz, oh hang on, you can't overclock a 920 that high without extreme measures, can you?


Oh! and on the other hand it takes 1.6volts to get a SB cpu to 5ghz so there aint great either is it ?


----------



## Rust1d?

Anyone hitting up the Paterson, NJ store on Sunday?


----------



## Flying Donkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollinsoundzboy*


Oh! and on the other hand it takes 1.6volts to get a SB cpu to 5ghz so there aint great either is it ?


1.452v actually

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=262104


----------



## Ding Chavez

Some SB stuff here in Oz.
CPUs
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=187_346_1184
MBs
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=138_711_1183

Prices look a bit high and no 2500k.
Must be just off the ship from Taiwan or wherever.


----------



## eduardmc

disappointed by newegg today because it did not release any motherboard or sandy bridge. Sucks because even if they release it tomorrow, you'll not be able to get it until monday if you do order early and choose next day air. i thought it would be a fun weekend building this and installing my new rad rx360 all together.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11910782*
> disappointed by newegg today because it did not release any motherboard or sandy bridge. Sucks because even if they release it tomorrow, you'll not be able to get it until monday if you do order early and choose next day air. i thought it would be a fun weekend building this and installing my new rad rx360 all together.


The release date is the 9th. I think their hands are tied by intel.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;11910605*
> In my opinion, the Overclocking potential is what makes Sandy Bridge vastly superior to Nehalem.
> 
> Let's imagine that SB also overclocked to around 4ghz instead of 5ghz. It wouldn't be a big difference.
> 
> But in the end, OC potential is WHAT makes Sandy Bridge.


yes, for us tech nerds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollinsoundzboy;11910606*
> Oh! and on the other hand it takes 1.6volts to get a SB cpu to 5ghz so there aint great either is it ?


It milage will be different, some will do it at low vcore, like 1.35 and some will require 1.6.
Intel states 1.5vcore seems to be fine.
so 1.45vcore should bring you with a good example close there.
As some have already shown.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez;11910717*
> Some SB stuff here in Oz.
> CPUs
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=187_346_1184
> MBs
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=138_711_1183
> 
> Must be just off the ship from Taiwan or wherever.


Bit late there..

http://www.overclock.net/11909896-post3259.html


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11910782*
> disappointed by newegg today because it did not release any motherboard or sandy bridge. Sucks because even if they release it tomorrow, you'll not be able to get it until monday if you do order early and choose next day air. i thought it would be a fun weekend building this and installing my new rad rx360 all together.


9th, just 3 more days!!


----------



## whitehawk

Going to be a long 3 days... Oh well, keeping up on this topic seems to take up enough time.


----------



## Teluvian

There has been some discussion in the last few pages of this thread as to what type of heatsink will be included in the retail packaging of the 2600k. I am very interested to know if anyone has any more information, since I have an $80 after market cooler that is probably unneeded for me if the 2600k comes with a tower cooler. If I don't need it, I can still return it.

Someone mentioned that the retail packaging on the 2600k is no bigger than other i7 series chips, so that would indicate that the heatsink is no larger than normal.

I don't plan to do any serious OCing, but I may be interested into pushing the 2600k into the 4GHz range. What do you guys think?


----------



## dev1ance

It comes with the crappy cooler...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Intel Core i7-2600K : Fan and Heat Sink
> The new Intel Thermal Solution XTS100H (left) marks a major change in the design of Intel's stock cooling systems. A variation on the version included with Intel's six-core Core i7-980X CPU, it's much larger and more configurable than the Westmere cooler (right), and requires installing a support plate beneath the motherboard.


http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,3253,l%253D258556%2526a%253D258561%2526po%253D4,00.asp?p=n


----------



## dev1ance

Didn't come with it with mine...no way the 980x HSF would fit.
Quote:


> My i7 2600K box (as was the other one on the shelf at the time) is the exact same size as all the other SB processor boxes. The heatsink is the smaller crappier one. It can't be a mistake/mis-packaging either considering the 980x HSF is much bigger and wouldn't fit.
> 
> Looks like that (from anandtech) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 2600 vs i7 2600*K* box back on the 26th when I took the picture - boxes are the same size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11910675*
> Anyone hitting up the Paterson, NJ store on Sunday?


I'm almost in the middle of the Paterson store and the Philly store. I can't decide if I want to make the longer drive to paterson, or the shorter drive to philly + philly traffic. Its probably going to be a game day decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11911087*
> There has been some discussion in the last few pages of this thread as to what type of heatsink will be included in the retail packaging of the 2600k. I am very interested to know if anyone has any more information, since I have an $80 after market cooler that is probably unneeded for me if the 2600k comes with a tower cooler. If I don't need it, I can still return it.
> 
> Someone mentioned that the retail packaging on the 2600k is no bigger than other i7 series chips, so that would indicate that the heatsink is no larger than normal.
> 
> I don't plan to do any serious OCing, but I may be interested into pushing the 2600k into the 4GHz range. What do you guys think?


Stick with your aftermarket cooler. It will help keep temps down for sure while hopefully being quieter then the stock one. The 2600k does NOT come with the big tower cooler, only some samples sent out to testers came with the big one. The retail 2600k's come with the regular crappy stock heatsink.


----------



## gt12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*











http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewe...3D4,00.asp?p=n


 the left intel tower heatsink does it come with 2500k cpu also? or just 2600k?


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gt12345;11911194*
> the left intel tower heatsink does it come with 2500k cpu also? or just 2600k?


Neither have it...it was only sent to reviewers.


----------



## Boyboyd

Asus's UEFI looks sweeeet. Intels looks like a BIOS.


----------



## enri95

Is this good ram for Sandy?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820313081


----------



## TDS

This poll is flawed in that if your coming from a 1366 platform, your not gonna get any considerable bang for your buck. Even an Intel Rep will tell you that the I7 series is still superior to the SB release. Seriously, I consider it a downgrade if already have the I7 series. I would only consider the SB if I was running a 1155 platform now. Its just not worth the money. I7 is still the enthusiast series.


----------



## Boyboyd

The 2600k is part of the i7 series. It has a higher stock clock, a higher max overclock, and is faster at the same clock speed.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Intel Thermal Solution XTS100H sold separately.
Current i7 series to SB probably not a worthwhile upgrade unless you have to have the latest thing.


----------



## vortech

775 on the way out!







2500K on the way in, unless someone near an MC will pick me up a 2600K









Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Is this good ram for Sandy?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820313081


From what I'm seeing I'd recommend something with a bit more speed..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231432

More here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...066&IsNodeId=1


----------



## joemaniaci

If you look at the memory read and write of the guru3d article using 1333 memory, I just don't see the need for anything past 1600, the performance is amazing regardless.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


This poll is flawed in that if your coming from a 1366 platform, your not gonna get any considerable bang for your buck. Even an Intel Rep will tell you that the I7 series is still superior to the SB release. Seriously, I consider it a downgrade if already have the I7 series. I would only consider the SB if I was running a 1155 platform now. Its just not worth the money. I7 is still the enthusiast series.



still defending X58







. Sandy bridge IT IS A SECOND GENERATION I7 AND I5. A 2500k (i5 sandy bridge) has better architecture which give you more peformance, higher overclocking, clock to clock to a I7 920-950. Lets not even mention the I7 yess I7 2600k sandy bridge which is the faster quad core at the moment. SANDY BRIDGE IS IVY BRIDGE TECH. when is time to benchmark both you won't see much if any performance clock to clock on ivy and sandy. Ivy will also makes its way to 1155 socket if you weren't aware.

I7 X58 still great for gaming but if you are ready to purchase a system now you will be buying a soon to be dead socket x58 tech just like 775.

Intel tech will tell you anything to buy their products.

quote guru3d review
"Now I admit it, I was rendered speechless by the performance of what initially was expected to be a mid-range series processors. Now the Core i7 2600K at just over 300 USD is not exactly a mid-range price, it however is and will *remain the fastest quad-core processor currently available on the market*. I can recommend this processor very very much. When you opt to step down to the Core i5 2500 then you'll forfeit on hyper-threading, get 2MB less L3 cache and the core clock goes down 100 MHz. It will save you some money alright, but the performance decrease is very much noticeable and measurable. It's still a very fast quad-core processor for the money. But yeah, we can't help it, we've fallen in love with the Core i7 2600K very much. That processor seems to have all the variables right"


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


This poll is flawed in that if your coming from a 1366 platform, your not gonna get any considerable bang for your buck. Even an Intel Rep will tell you that the I7 series is still superior to the SB release. Seriously, I consider it a downgrade if already have the I7 series. I would only consider the SB if I was running a 1155 platform now. Its just not worth the money. I7 is still the enthusiast series.


You're a bit behind on Sandy Bridge details.

The 2600 is an i7; it's the 2nd generation of i7. It performs better than a 950 at identical clocks, and it overclocks much higher. I wouldn't be surprised if the 2500, which is an i5, is just about on par with an i7 950, minus HT. While I agree that if you currently have an i7 it's not worth the cost of upgrading, it's still an upgrade. The poll doesn't ask about best bang for buck, it's just asking which platform you're upgrading from.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


If you look at the memory read and write of the guru3d article using 1333 memory, I just don't see the need for anything past 1600, the performance is amazing regardless.


yep, everything i've read shows great results with 1600 (even 1333)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


From what I'm seeing I'd recommend something with a bit more speed..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231432

More here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...066&IsNodeId=1










is 266 mhz worth twice the cost? it's a personal decision, but it's certainly not worth it to me.


----------



## caseblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Is this good ram for Sandy?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820313081


Based on everything I've read so far, my understanding is that we're meant to use 1.5 volt memory with SB/P67 systems. I was planning to get 8GB of 1.5v PC12800 9-9-9-24 (Vengance, Sniper, or Ripjaws).

Does that sound about right? Any what does the "2N" mean for the timings?

Case


----------



## Blostorm

I'm just using my sig ram...Screw those 2k rams that will run lower... 

If I want, imma put 2v in my sticks they should run 1866 MHz


----------



## FXTOi7

whats with the integrated DRM?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikepahl318*


whats with the integrated DRM?


http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...l#post11903580


----------



## vortech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


is 266 mhz worth twice the cost? it's a personal decision, but it's certainly not worth it to me.


Clearly it isn't about 266Mhz it is about ceiling. We need to hedge our bets as we're still not sure what overclocking SB will look like into the future. If you're going to jump in at launch then I'd rather be safe then sorry. Further, it is also about the voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caseblue*


Based on everything I've read so far, my understanding is that we're meant to use 1.5 volt memory with SB/P67 systems. I was planning to get 8GB of 1.5v PC12800 9-9-9-24 (Vengance, Sniper, or Ripjaws).

Does that sound about right? Any what does the "2N" mean for the timings?

Case


This. 2N is really 2T.. ie 1N is 1T. It is the recommended command rate cycle.

Quote:



The command rate is the delay between when a memory chip is selected and when the first active command can be issued. The factors that determine whether a memory subsystem can tolerate a 1T command rate are many, including the number of memory banks, the number of DIMMs present, and the quality of the DIMMs. Some memory manufacturers claim that their DIMMs are rated for operation with a one-cycle (1T) command rate.


----------



## flopper

800more mhz than I can run this 1366 cpu 24/7, its a no brainer to go sandy.


----------



## Sodrogam

why are people (coughpiratescough) so afraid of the DRM?
The Cpu is not even out and they already posted trash on newegg.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodrogam*


why are people (coughpiratescough) so afraid of the DRM?
The Cpu is not even out and they already posted trash on newegg.


AMD fan boys or 1156/1366 people who JUST bought their rigs. Considering the DRM would never apply to them...they should've stopped buying nvidia and ATI video cards because of HDCP.








idiots.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


800more mhz than I can run this 1366 cpu 24/7, its a no brainer to go sandy.


If you have unlimited funding, yeah, SB is probably an upgrade. I think its a bit crazy to pay so much for such a small upgrade. If you have the money, hell, more power to ya.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodrogam*


why are people (coughpiratescough) so afraid of the DRM?
The Cpu is not even out and they already posted trash on newegg.


My personal experience is that a majority of the time it adds an insane amount of hassle to the loyal paying customers. I have pirated some games and bypassed the DRM with a crack and had amazing hassle free gameplay. A majority of games that I have purchased that include some sort of DRM are just a pain in the ass and I have to manage my accounts and licenses across multiple computers and you need to always be connected to the internet.

For me, more often than not, the DRM just hurts the paying customers. I do my best to support companies that don't include it (I bough a second copy of fallout and oblivion instead of taking them from my roommate since they don't have a CD key or DRM at all).

I don't exactly have a problem with DRM, since its probably the way of the future as companies struggle to keep hold of their files, but I would prefer it to not be integrated into my hardware. I can see why people are upset, but it is mostly an overreaction.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


If you have unlimited funding, yeah, SB is probably an upgrade. I think its a bit crazy to pay so much for such a small upgrade. If you have the money, hell, more power to ya.


sell old rig, the upgrade cost is almost even.

DRM is the control companies apply to not give up their monoply.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


If you have unlimited funding, yeah, SB is probably an upgrade. I think its a bit crazy to pay so much for such a small upgrade. If you have the money, hell, more power to ya.

My personal experience is that a majority of the time it adds an insane amount of hassle to the loyal paying customers. I have pirated some games and bypassed the DRM with a crack and had amazing hassle free gameplay. A majority of games that I have purchased that include some sort of DRM are just a pain in the ass and I have to manage my accounts and licenses across multiple computers and you need to always be connected to the internet.

For me, more often than not, the DRM just hurts the paying customers. I do my best to support companies that don't include it (I bough a second copy of fallout and oblivion instead of taking them from my roommate since they don't have a CD key or DRM at all).

I don't exactly have a problem with DRM, since its probably the way of the future as companies struggle to keep hold of their files, but I would prefer it to not be integrated into my hardware. I can see why people are upset, but it is mostly an overreaction.


As far as I know the SB drm only applies to Intel's new video streaming service which is only available on the SB chips. I don't know about you , but I could care less about this drm which doesn't effect me.


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caseblue*


Based on everything I've read so far, my understanding is that we're meant to use 1.5 volt memory with SB/P67 systems. I was planning to get 8GB of 1.5v PC12800 9-9-9-24 (Vengance, Sniper, or Ripjaws).
Case


Where did you find information stating that we are supposed to use 1.5V memory?

I've been looking at various DDR3 1600 sticks, some running at 1.5 and some at 1.65. The difference would be that the 1.5 could potentially be OC'd more, right? I think both will work with SB.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Teluvian*


Where did you find information stating that we are supposed to use 1.5V memory?

I've been looking at various DDR3 1600 sticks, some running at 1.5 and some at 1.65. The difference would be that the 1.5 could potentially be OC'd more, right? I think both will work with SB.


It's just Intel's suggested rating. I doubt it'll be a factor to worry about.

1/9 needs to get here already. I'm probably not even buying it right then, I'm just anxious to put together some lists to plan out my build. I'm going to put more effort into scoring benchmarks and folding when I do get it.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodrogam*


why are people (coughpiratescough) so afraid of the DRM?
The Cpu is not even out and they already posted trash on newegg.


I really don't like the sounds of this. Maybe with enough back lash, they'll get rid of it in future chip releases! Untill they do, if they do, I'm out!!








Have a look! http://optionkey.posterous.com/intel...r-and-integrat


----------



## puffsNasco

OMG Canadian prices so expansive someone send hate mail to retailers plz


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*


I really don't like the sounds of this. Maybe with enough back lash, they'll get rid of it in future chip releases! Untill they do, if they do, I'm out!!








Have a look! http://optionkey.posterous.com/intel...r-and-integrat


I'm pretty sure that blogger is completely exaggerating and over-analyzing the announcement.

The DRM is only to prevent you from copying streaming videos; and specifically videos streaming from Intel partners. For example if you stream the latest episode of a show from CBS/ABC, the DRM will prevent you from "recording" (capturing) the stream into a ripped file that you can then edit and share online commercial-free. I find it to be kind of pointless since most rippers use DVRs to record things like that off their TVs to then encode and get it out online.

Intel isn't releasing specific details yet. People are freaking out too early over nothing. Even if the DRM has some amazing piracy prevention system that you guys are so worried about, relax, there will be a solution around it soon enough.

http://www.technewsworld.com/story/I...oth-71568.html

Quote:



Intel will reportedly build a hardware security layer into the processors to prevent people from copying streaming videos.


http://blogs.intel.com/technology/20...t_is_it_no.php

Quote:



Intel Insider is a service that enables consumers to enjoy premium Hollywood feature films streamed to their PC in high quality 1080P high definition.


What that second article is saying is that the DRM isn't necessarily in place to PREVENT piracy, it's in place to allow Hollywood/partners to stream protected content to you, that you can't copy.


----------



## dougri

While I don't feel comfortable pasting my email correspondence with LNO here, lets just say they are confident they will be shipping overclocked H67 systems based on the Gigabyte H67MA-UD2H motherboard.









has gigabyte figured out a workaround???


----------



## joemaniaci

The list i posted is a page or two back but for the asus deluxe p67, it listed a few 1.65 volt sets as acceptable.


----------



## Breakbeat

Long time between SB posts now. People are finally burning out from the wait and high level of excitement. Jesus just get here already so i can put my system together..


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11912910*
> While I don't feel comfortable pasting my email correspondence with LNO here, lets just say they are confident they will be shipping overclocked H67 systems based on the Gigabyte H67MA-UD2H motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has gigabyte figured out a workaround???


Given that a system builder (LNO) plans on selling overclocked H67 systems, and the intel product brief explicitly states H67 supports overclocking of unlocked 'k' chips, I'm starting to believe









http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/prodbrief/324586.pdf

from page 3:
"Supports the 2nd generation Intel® CoreTM processors with Intel® Turbo Boost Technology1 2.0, Intel® Pentium® processor, and Intel® Celeron® processor. Intel H67 Express Chipset also enables overclocking features of unlocked 2nd generation Intel Core processors."


----------



## Teluvian

I just found this deal on SlickDeals (http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2548695)

I just bought an EVGA GTX 460 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130568&cm_re=evga_gtx_460_1gb-_-14-130-568-_-Product) from Newegg on Saturday, but I have not even opened it yet. It was $189 AR for me.

The GTX 460 is superclocked and has a higher clock than this card has stock. I do not plan to be doing any video card OC'ing on my own.

Do you guys think I should return the card I bought and get the 5850 one instead? I am a bit concerned about all of the negative reviews concerning the 5850 card dying on them.

This card is going in my upcoming sandy bridge system.

Anyone have any advice?? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Will be picking mine up on Sunday.

Building a gaming lan box so will be looking for Enthusiast level Micro ATX

Anybody see anything that raised an eyebrow ?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;11914386*
> Will be picking mine up on Sunday.
> 
> Building a gaming lan box so will be looking for Enthusiast level Micro ATX
> 
> Anybody see anything that raised an eyebrow ?


Good luck, thats what I'm doing as well on this build. The only mATX that looks decent is the Asus P8P67-M Pro. I was hoping we were going to get a Maximus IV Gene at CES but it doesnt look like it.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11914408*
> Good luck, thats what I'm doing as well on this build. The only mATX that looks decent is the Asus P8P67-M Pro. I was hoping we were going to get a Maximus IV Gene at CES but it doesnt look like it.


If H67 does indeed support overclocking, the Gigabyte H67M(A)-UD2H boards might be of interest to some as well? Unfortunately for gamers, only x16/x4 not x8/x8 support for SLI/CFX.

edit: the giga board also lack EFI support (or at least is not listed on the specs yet), no firewire, the eSATA port on the back panel is apparently of unpowered variety, and has no PCI (all of which the matx evo board from Asus has). It really is surprising how much Asus is packing on their P67/H67 compared to Gigabyte.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11914435*
> If H67 does indeed support overclocking, the Gigabyte H67MA-UD2/3 boards might be of interest to some as well?


It was already posted in the OP that they dont. And I think the Asus one I mentioned was the only one so far to support sli and crossfire.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11914435*
> If H67 does indeed support overclocking, the Gigabyte H67MA-UD2/3 boards might be of interest to some as well?


H67 can only overclock the IGP. P67 can overclock the CPU.

As far as I know, the IGP is terrible. Get a P67 and call it a day.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Yeas P67 = WIN and their are a ton of custom BIOS files out there already


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11914502*
> It was already posted in the OP that they dont. And I think the Asus one I mentioned was the only one so far to support sli and crossfire.


See my previous post... I think the H67 not overclocking may have been a bit premature. I will wait until a few are out in the wild before I'm 100% sure, but the intel H67 product brief explicitly states it supports processor overclocking (and the mobo manufacturers include their standard overclocking features in the h67 mobo specs).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;11914539*
> Yeas P67 = WIN and their are a ton of custom BIOS files out there already


What do you mean custom bios files. What do they do exactly

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11914661*
> What do you mean custom bios files. What do they do exactly
> 
> sent from tapatalk on android


u load custom bios file and it blows up?


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;11914523*
> H67 can only overclock the IGP. P67 can overclock the CPU.
> 
> As far as I know, the IGP is terrible. Get a P67 and call it a day.


If you are gaming, yes. If you do not game and HD encoding/transcoding is the most CPU intensive thing you do, your money is better spent elsewhere (like 8gb vs 4gb RAM or an SSD). I think I'll wait until I see a few reviews with retail mobos and CPUs before I decide.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227655

Is this ram a trap? Does this brand suck? It seems like I can't find anything else with these specs for this price. I also love that it has tiny heat spreaders instead of those huge things so it won't give me problems with aftermarket cooling.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11914294*
> I just found this deal on SlickDeals (http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2548695)
> 
> I just bought an EVGA GTX 460 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130568&cm_re=evga_gtx_460_1gb-_-14-130-568-_-Product) from Newegg on Saturday, but I have not even opened it yet. It was $189 AR for me.
> 
> The GTX 460 is superclocked and has a higher clock than this card has stock. I do not plan to be doing any video card OC'ing on my own.
> 
> Do you guys think I should return the card I bought and get the 5850 one instead? I am a bit concerned about all of the negative reviews concerning the 5850 card dying on them.
> 
> This card is going in my upcoming sandy bridge system.
> 
> Anyone have any advice?? I'd really appreciate it.


They're both great. The 460 slaughters the 5850 when it comes to SLI vs Crossfire, but I think that has changed with ATI's driver updates. If you plan on adding a second GPU I'd say keep the 460.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11914824*
> They're both great. The 460 slaughters the 5850 when it comes to SLI vs Crossfire, but I think that has changed with ATI's driver updates. If you plan on adding a second GPU I'd say keep the 460.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1280870192zXsttzuigQ_1_4.gif
> http://www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1280870192zXsttzuigQ_1_5.gif


i'm already toying with the idea of getting a second 460....this isn't helping


----------



## Stealth Pyros

This guy took a lot of time to create a huge list of video cards by rank. It looks like the 5850 is actually a few ranks above the 1GB 460.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/502403-graphics-card-ranking-5th-time-last.html


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;11914539*
> Yeas P67 = WIN and their are a ton of custom BIOS files out there already


Sup WD









OCM


----------



## ____

Video unboxing. Get tissues ready. (the title is off by 1)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9lleCSPF4Y[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11915170*
> Video unboxing. Get tissues ready. (the title is off by 1)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9lleCSPF4Y


What do you mean off by 1? SB releases on the 9th, today's the 6th. Ok fine, it's like 56 hours which is 2 and 1/3 days.


----------



## Terra

ou jea!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11915196*
> What do you mean off by 1? SB releases on the 9th, today's the 6th.


Title says 1156 lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11915206*
> Title says 1156 lol


Oh, I see. I thought he was referring to the thread title.


----------



## JedixJarf

BTW i unboxed my pro last night









Sorry for crappy pic, from my droid x


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11915248*
> BTW i unboxed my pro last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy pic, from my droid x
> 
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8792/20110106012852174.jpg


very nice! i'll have everything but my processor by tomorrow, i'm wondering how much of it i can build ahead of time like you did. wonder how difficult it would be to apply thermal paste and attach the HSF inside the case?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11915436*
> very nice! i'll have everything but my processor by tomorrow, i'm wondering how much of it i can build ahead of time like you did. wonder how difficult it would be to apply thermal paste and attach the HSF inside the case?


Shouldnt be very difficult at all.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11915248*
> BTW i unboxed my pro last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy pic, from my droid x


lmao getting ready for sb


----------



## Porter_

the pro doesn't look bad in there at all (and i consider it an ugly mobo). how much clearance is there between your Hawk and the heatsink behind it? easy fit, i imagine?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11915248*
> BTW i unboxed my pro last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy pic, from my droid x


Is that case new? You should ditch those cooler master fans that come with it they are really bad. They move almost no air.

Look sweet though I will probably get the same board and it looks like we have the same ram too.


----------



## JedixJarf

Yeah new case, didnt know that thanks. Plenty of clearence for HSF


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11915658*
> Yeah new case, didnt know that thanks. Plenty of clearence for HSF


Yah just my thoughts. I left the big one in the top. But i pulled the rear and front ones out they are pretty lame.

Sweet case though good choice.


----------



## JedixJarf

Any good recommendations on case fans these days?


----------



## catalan

yate loon 120mm low speed. can get em at petratechshop. theyre cheaper at jab-tech, but people claim they arent authentic yate loons, so i always order them from here.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa.html


----------



## cory1234

Someone in Cali should check out these retail locations:

http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=78306&czuid=1294353839796

The reviews don't seem promising. They don't seem trustworthy.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11916198*
> Someone in Cali should check out these retail locations:
> 
> http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=78306&czuid=1294353839796
> 
> The reviews don't seem promising. They don't seem trustworthy.


Small-to-mid size retailer in the SF bay area. Haven't been there in a while, or had to deal with a return with them. They do actually exist, but I can't recommend nor advise against buying from them... sorry for no more info. tough market to break into with frys and microcenter within a stone's throw.


----------



## JedixJarf

I just purchased, I guess we will see how reputable they are. lol

Plus if anything goes wrong I can stop payment from my bank so w/e


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11916312*
> I just purchased, I guess we will see how reputable they are. lol
> 
> Plus if anything goes wrong I can stop payment from my bank so w/e


lemme know if they try any funny stuff and I'll open up a can on 'em


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11916312*
> I just purchased, I guess we will see how reputable they are. lol
> 
> Plus if anything goes wrong I can stop payment from my bank so w/e


I'm still skeptical. Several reviews claimed they didn't ship items for over a week and then when they called their order was canceled for no reason.

GL tho.

Edit:
Quote:


> review 2/10
> modified review posted Dec-09-2008
> 
> Did not honor sale. Received my order, charged my card, did not tell me they didn't have it in stock until 5 days later, after competitors with similar prices were out of stock. Now I'm out of luck. Buyer BEWARE. Classic to good to be true web traffic generator. Ruined my Christmas don't let them ruin yours.


http://www.resellerratings.com/store/view/Central_Computers/page/2


----------



## Porter_

i tried calling two different stores of theirs (santa clara and san fran) and neither answered the phone. not necessarily a sign one way or the other, but i'm waiting for a different retailer.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11916198*
> Someone in Cali should check out these retail locations:
> 
> http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=78306&czuid=1294353839796
> 
> The reviews don't seem promising. They don't seem trustworthy.


The place is real, I past by there before but I never actually went inside. They're a very small store though, almost kind of like a mom and pop store. But if I was still in the Bay Area I would just go to Microcenter in San Jose, their deal is a lot better. Central Computers is in Fremont, CA area. I think I will just wait to see if SuperBiiz (formerly eWiz) has them in on the 9th or see if ZipZoomFly has it otherwise I'll wait for TigerDirect to get my i5 2500K. I would wait for Amazon but they're always behind in the PC parts department. The rest of you people who don't live in CA, TN, NJ (They stopped collecting taxes for NY in 2008) got it easy because you don't pay heavy taxes for large purchases from NewEgg. So most can afford to shop at the Egg.

As for Central Computers and shipping, I wouldn't trust them. I'd rather go there in person if possible. Just wait for a more reputable retailer.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11916485*
> I'm still skeptical. Several reviews claimed they didn't ship items for over a week and then when they called their order was canceled for no reason.
> 
> GL tho.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/view/Central_Computers/page/2


lame, well hopefully thats not the case if it is i will reverse charge on my card.


----------



## JedixJarf

And if i do need to wait 5 days i would be okay anyways since I be traveling for work all next week, (had it shipped to my office)


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11916198*
> Someone in Cali should check out these retail locations:
> 
> http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=78306&czuid=1294353839796
> 
> The reviews don't seem promising. They don't seem trustworthy.


Good price!







, but i'll wait for Newegg;(


----------



## puffsNasco

yea go newegg.ca plz have better price than crappy ncix


----------



## QuadDamage

HEY JUST CALLED

http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=78306&czuid=1294353839796

2600k is 319.95 this place is 15 mins away I'm going after working. Going to ask about boards. But I might wait to save some money at mirocenter 20 to 30 cheaper + tax. Might find it cheaper online and no tax


----------



## QuadDamage

http://www.centralcomputers.com has em IN STOCK THO









They have both i5 and i7


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11916917*
> HEY JUST CALLED
> 
> http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=78306&czuid=1294353839796
> 
> 2600k is 319.95 this place is 15 mins away I'm going after working. Going to ask about boards. But I might wait to save some money at mirocenter 20 to 30 cheaper + tax. Might find it cheaper online and no tax


$319????!!!!!!!


























































This makes me happy coz I knew the price won't be $370... and also newegg will have that price too


----------



## QuadDamage

should i pull the tigger tonight on a 2600k and asus pro it's 181 + tax

Might just wait on MiroCenter it's local and a bit cheaper might just wait.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So... what do we now about K chips coming with the Tower stock CPU cooler?

Is it true?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11917055*
> should i pull the tigger tonight on a 2600k and asus pro it's 181 + tax
> 
> Might just wait on MiroCenter it's local and a bit cheaper might just wait.


Where do you see the 2600k?


----------



## QuadDamage

^^ I called about it, it's not on the web site yet, they have 4 more left in Newark CA


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;11917105*
> So... what do we now about K chips coming with the Tower stock CPU cooler?
> 
> Is it true?


Someone else has a thread going with pics of an SB folding rig he is building at this moment. He has a 2600k and it came with the lame cooler. The store told him they sell it with the tower for about $30 more but they had none in stock.

Heres the thread.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/908467-2600k-dedicated-bigadv-build-w-pics.html


----------



## Mau

Does anybody have any idea about how all this will shake out at a Microcenter on Sunday? Each store will have a few hundred CPUs of each flavor, won't they?

Surely some of you have been through this exercise before with a previous CPU release.

I've got a store less than 15 miles away but I'm not too keen about showing up an hour early and waiting in a line. I can just stroll in around opening time and get my 2600k, right?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11917457*
> Someone else has a thread going with pics of an SB folding rig he is building at this moment. He has a 2600k and it came with the lame cooler. The store told him they sell it with the tower for about $30 more but they had none in stock.
> 
> Heres the thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/908467-2600k-dedicated-bigadv-build-w-pics.html


Lame.

Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11917628*
> Does anybody have any idea about how all this will shake out at a Microcenter on Sunday? Each store will have a few hundred CPUs of each flavor, won't they?
> 
> Surely some of you have been through this exercise before with a previous CPU release.
> 
> I've got a store less than 15 miles away but I'm not too keen about showing up an hour early and waiting in a line. I can just stroll in around opening time and get my 2600k, right?


You should see if you can reserve it online. You can order things through the microcenter website and they will be waiting for you in the store. Microcenter doesn't deliver but they do in store pickups.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;11917641*
> Lame.
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate.


I agree, no prob.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11917628*
> Does anybody have any idea about how all this will shake out at a Microcenter on Sunday? Each store will have a few hundred CPUs of each flavor, won't they?
> 
> Surely some of you have been through this exercise before with a previous CPU release.
> 
> I've got a store less than 15 miles away but I'm not too keen about showing up an hour early and waiting in a line. I can just stroll in around opening time and get my 2600k, right?


I'm wondering this too. I will be showing up there about 30 minutes early regardless but I'm hoping there is no issues getting a cpu.


----------



## Mau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;11917676*
> You should see if you can reserve it online. You can order things through the microcenter website and they will be waiting for you in the store. Microcenter doesn't deliver but they do in store pickups.


If they list them at 12:01 am Sunday that's what I'll do.

But if they don't have them online by 8am Sunday morning, their servers are going to be flooded like a denial-of-service attack by a million trojans and you'll have no chance of logging on.


----------



## dougri

I'm thinking that H67 does indeed support overclocking the CPU through the multiplier, but not at the same time as IGP use. That is, a discrete GPU must be in use (thus shutting down the IGP through power-gating) to allow the CPU multiplier options to open up. Intel has stated they are working on selectable graphics for the desktop, and it is possible there will be a solution before Z68 (think auto switching HDMI switch between the case and the monitor, and an on/off selection for the discrete GPU either in the BIOS or in W7), but also possible that H67 will never support overclocking while the PCIe x16 slot is occupied by a GPU. Just does not make sense that the mobo manufacturers would provide 8+2 power phases for IGP overclocking. (and Zotac is bragging about their 130W TDP rating for their H67 ITX board)... why would mobo manufacturers go through the trouble if there was no CPU overclocking?


----------



## catalan

Im pretty sure i read a post w/ sin saying h67 will be able to oc


----------



## reflex99

We shall see.

A the moment, H67 cannot OC from what we see in reviews.

Until i see an OC'd chip on H67, the FAQ shall remain how it is


----------



## catalan

P67a-ud4 review

http://bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1976&pageID=10014


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11918185*
> We shall see.
> 
> A the moment, H67 cannot OC from what we see in reviews.
> 
> Until i see an OC'd chip on H67, the FAQ shall remain how it is


I prefer to be an optimist... Especially since Intel product brief, mobo manuals and the CTO of a system builder tell me otherwise


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> The P67 chipset lets you overclock CPU and memory but it lacks the flexible display interface necessary to support SNB's HD Graphics. The H67 chipset has an FDI so you can use the on-die GPU, however it doesn't support CPU overclocking-only memory. What about those users who don't need a discrete GPU but still want to overclock their CPUs? With the chipsets that Intel is launching today, you're effectively forced to buy a discrete GPU if you want to overclock your CPU. This is great for AMD/NVIDIA, but not so great for consumers who don't need a discrete GPU and not the most sensible decision on Intel's part.


The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested by Anand Lal Shimpi on 1/3/2011 12:01:00 AM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11918727*
> The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested by Anand Lal Shimpi on 1/3/2011 12:01:00 AM


yes, but the counter argument is that review sample CPU's could not be OC'd on H67, but retail ones will.

probably similar to how the memory multi was origionally locked on X58, but then they changed it right before release


----------



## alancsalt

Best of luck with that. We can hope.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11918615*
> P67a-ud4 review
> 
> http://bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1976&pageID=10014


Thanks for the link. They also compared the overclocking on that board to the UD7. Seems like the extra phases don't offer that much difference in lowering voltages.

But I don't like how slammed the UD4 board for not having a NF200 chip, onboard power/reset/CMOS buttons, and more accessories. Who cares about that crap unless you truly need it. But I have to agree with the rest: close capacitors can cause an issue with heatsinks or waterblocks and I hate push-pin heatsinks.


----------



## DB006

Because of a bad email I managed to get one Thursday









Mini build / benchmarks http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/908596-sandybridge-i7-2600k-4-2ghz-new.html


----------



## alancsalt

Anand invited questions for ECS here. I'm away from home with limited wireless connection, but answers to those questions are linked at end of thread.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2129790&page=2

If anyone with a good connection wants to check....


----------



## mtbiker033

the only thing I can say for sure about SB is that the intel 32nm tech is solid and runs so cool. the difference between the temps on the i7-950 and the i7-970 is nothing short of amazing. SB will no doubt deliver.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11918815*
> Anand invited questions for ECS here. I'm away from home with limited wireless connection, but answers to those questions are linked at end of thread.
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2129790&page=2
> 
> If anyone with a good connection wants to check....


I want Michael Lavacot's job.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11918780*
> Thanks for the link. They also compared the overclocking on that board to the UD7. Seems like the extra phases don't offer that much difference in lowering voltages.
> 
> But I don't like how slammed the UD4 board for not having a NF200 chip, onboard power/reset/CMOS buttons, and more accessories. Who cares about that crap unless you truly need it. But I have to agree with the rest: close capacitors can cause an issue with heatsinks or waterblocks and I hate push-pin heatsinks.


Well i like having a clear cmos button just makes life easier, especially if you have 2xgpus like myself. This way you dont have to remove a gpu to get to it. I went w/ the p67 pro because the jumper is on the bottom. My test bench has power/reset buttons on it so i dont need the onboard ones, but i can see how it can be useful.

Ive owned a lot of gigabyte boards and theyve always been great, i was debating between the p67 pro and the ud4, but went w/ the pro due to more features and lower price


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11919027*
> Well i like having a clear cmos button just makes life easier, especially if you have 2xgpus like myself. This way you dont have to remove a gpu to get to it. I went w/ the p67 pro because the jumper is on the bottom. My test bench has power/reset buttons on it so i dont need the onboard ones, but i can see how it can be useful.
> 
> Ive owned a lot of gigabyte boards and theyve always been great, i was debating between the p67 pro and the ud4, but went w/ the pro due to more features and lower price


you can just short the pwr button header with a screw driver or similar


----------



## catalan

I know but onboard power/reset/cmos buttons are better. If the cmos jumper on the p67 pro werent on the bottom i wouldve went w/ msi gd65


----------



## OC Maximus

UD5 has all I need.

OCM


----------



## DB006

MSI P67A GD55 has clear cmos on the IO back panel and reset, power and OC Genie on the motherboard lower right.


----------



## ____

I stuck my finger in my case's water cooling hole, and now it's stuck on the rubber thing.
How can I fix this?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11919215*
> I stuck my finger in my case's water cooling hole, and now it's stuck on the rubber thing.
> How can I fix this?


Cut your finger off.

OCM


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11919215*
> I stuck my finger in my case's water cooling hole, and now it's stuck on the rubber thing.
> How can I fix this?


Lube.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11919259*
> Lube.


Got it. Got tons of that lying around.

I eventually made a tube out of paper, pushed it around my finger, and the rubber part stopped digging into my finger.

I should really stop sticking my finger into things. I might ruin things like.. uhh.. motherboard sockets and stuff. Yeah.


----------



## MisterClean

Iwtopped by frys in clear lake today . I was going to pick up a motherboard early, but I couldn't decide so I left empty handed lol. I really hope thr gigabyte boards drop in price on launch day, or microcenter puts them on sale. I think the plan for now is to pickup the asus pro on launch day, then upgrade the board later in rhe year once the revisions start rolling out and a clear bang for the buck winner is determined. Or just ugrade to ivy bridge


----------



## OC Maximus

There is always something better right around the corner.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

maxi, did you watch MOA stream?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11919547*
> maxi, did you watch MOA stream?


Watched the whole thing (Oc_maximus_oca). OCA kicked some major butt. Some Screen Shots of my bros.

http://www.overclockaholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3755&page=14

OCM


----------



## reflex99

OCA (the team)

OCaholics (team)....not so much


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11919583*
> OCA destroyed.......
> 
> OCaholics....not so much


PM Sent


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11919812*
> PM Sent


edited to make more sense


----------



## BlackOmega

Should've added a 4th option, NOT UPGRADING!. I like my i7.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Random information post:
Quote:


> _The results below are based on the range of the CPU turbo multiplier when overclocking._
> _Results are representative of 100 D2 CPUs that were binned and tested for stability under load; these results will most likely represent retail CPUs._
> _1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4-4.5 GHz_
> _2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6-4.7 GHz_
> _3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8-5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)_
> _Additionally it is recommended to keep 「C1E」and「EIST」option enabled for the best overclock scaling. This is different than previous Intel overclocking expectations where the best scaling was with disabled power states or power management options."_


Source: Link

Now that is interesting! I guess everyone here hopes to be one of the 10% . . .


----------



## tenma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*


Random information post:

Source: Link

Now that is interesting! I guess everyone here hopes to be one of the 10% . . .










If that information was collected before they implemented the PLL voltage override option, then it is of little use.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenma;11920067*
> If that information was collected before they implemented the PLL voltage override option, then it is of little use.


They claim that they are _D2 CPUs so they should have the PLL voltage override._


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11920100*
> They claim that they are _D2 CPUs so they should have the PLL voltage override._


was not implemented on motherboards at the time.

Pretty sure about that, but could be wrong


----------



## Semper Fidelis

So has everyone seen MicroCenter's site? They took down the SB pricing... someone must have screwed up.

This is what is there now: http://www.microcenter.com/storefron...pec/index.html


----------



## reflex99

that is interesting


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11920112*
> was not implemented on motherboards at the time.
> 
> Pretty sure about that, but could be wrong


Right. Those results of 100 tested CPUs were first made public the same day that ASUS released their BIOS with the fix to the public. It must take a while to test 100 CPUs, so it seems pretty likely that those results came before they discovered the BIOS issue.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


So has everyone seen MicroCenter's site? They took down the SB pricing... someone must have screwed up.

This is what is there now: http://www.microcenter.com/storefron...pec/index.html


Noticed that too but thought nothing of it now you got me scared.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## ilam3d

i'll just call on saturday, just to confirm.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Noticed that too but thought nothing of it now you got me scared.

sent from tapatalk on android


I don't think there is anything to be scared about... I am sure those are the prices they will release at, but I don't think they meant to display it this early.


----------



## MisterClean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


There is always something better right around the corner.

OCM










Of course







. I just mean since there is o clear winner right now I'll buy a cheaper board to get my feet wet and upgrade it later


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


We shall see.

A the moment, H67 cannot OC from what we see in reviews.

Until i see an OC'd chip on H67, the FAQ shall remain how it is


2500K @ 4.4GHz on Intel DH67BL motherboard with stock cooler









of course, the reviewer says he will 'check his notes' when someone called him to task in the comments area. Never a straight answer with this one. Although, you'd think he would remember changing out motherboards as part of the chip review









http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/proce...l-sandy-bridge


----------



## reflex99

so until we have an answer, the FAQ remains


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


so until we have an answer, the FAQ remains


agreed (not that I have any say in that matter!)... i'd love to hear an explanation otherwise! ... ' sorry about that, I must have dreamt the part about measuring FPS with the IGP, either that or I forgot to remove the HD5450 card.' Either way, hopefully something tomorrow (UK time even)


----------



## dougri

From the review:

"The cherry on top is power consumption. Our Core i5-2500K system never topped 90W, even in the thick of our multitasking and 3D tests, with all four cores running at more than 4GHz. With no discrete graphics card, it was whisper-quiet too."

Don't see any other way than OC works on H67. P67 does not even have display output.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11920838*
> From the review:
> 
> "The cherry on top is power consumption. Our Core i5-2500K system never topped 90W, even in the thick of our multitasking and 3D tests, with all four cores running at more than 4GHz. With no discrete graphics card, it was whisper-quiet too."
> 
> Don't see any other way than OC works on H67. P67 does not even have display output.


turbo still works on H67 i believe

you can get stock turbo up to 4GHz i belive


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


turbo still works on H67 i believe

you can get stock turbo up to 4GHz i belive


4.1 for 1 core on 2500k, 3.8 for 4 cores, and that is assuming the 'limited overclock' is available (3.4 for 4 cores otherwise), which is contrary to all the reviews stating H67 does not support CPU overclocking "at all."

http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/...itedunlock.jpg

Either the reviewer made the whole thing up, or was drunk when the review was done, as their benchmark showed just over 20% improvement when OC'd.


----------



## cj3waker

max turbo on the 2500k is 3.7


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


4.1 for 1 core on 2500k, 3.8 for 4 cores:

http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/...itedunlock.jpg

Either the reviewer made the whole thing up, or was drunk when the review was done, as their benchmark showed just over 20% improvement when OC'd.


2600K has higher turbo, pretty sure it can get >4 on 4 cores


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cj3waker*


max turbo on the 2500k is 3.7


3.7 is for single core only unless you have access to the overclocking settings in the BIOS... otherwise, 3.4 for all four cores is max (see linked graphic above).


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11921069*
> 2600K has higher turbo, pretty sure it can get >4 on 4 cores


I would bet it is the same (in terms of speed bins above std freq) as the 2500k, which would indicate 3.9 unless you have a 'k' chip that supports multiplier OC.


----------



## cj3waker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dougri*


3.7 is for single core only unless you have access to the overclocking settings in the BIOS... otherwise, 3.4 for all four cores is max (see linked graphic above).


I realize this. max on the 2500k is 3.7 and max on the 2600k is 3.8
So in order to have all cores over 4ghz you would need to overclock atleast 600mhz, and i thought the review was done on the 2500k, so 700mhz. so if this review is indeed legit then h67 must allow for overclocking. which means i can buy sandy bridge on release! woot


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cj3waker*


I realize this. max on the 2500k is 3.7 and max on the 2600k is 3.8
So in order to have all cores over 4ghz you would need to overclock atleast 600mhz, and i thought the review was done on the 2500k, so 700mhz. so if this review is indeed legit then h67 must allow for overclocking. which means i can buy sandy bridge on release! woot


They claimed 4.4GHz on all four cores with stock cooler on an Intel H67 board. Not sure what there is for this guy to check, as any less than this would not get the 20% performance bump they benched???


----------



## cj3waker

what are you driving at dougri?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;11921206*
> what are you driving at dougri?


he wants his fabled P8H67 board to be able to OC


----------



## catalan

well the stock cooler at anandtech showed the tower heatsink, but people claiming youll have to pay more for the stock tower heatsink otherwise it comes w/ the crappy little one.


----------



## cj3waker

so do i. im only in the h67 market. either h67 can overclock or the review is false. i think im in agreement with dougri but i dont think he is with me?


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


he wants his fabled P8H67 board to be able to OC


Believe it or not, I'm not that impassioned... I just want a system that will encode damn fast, and do triple duty as a media server, family computer and development platform. No gaming means little need for GPU power. My only real interests in H67 supporting overclocking are cheaper system cost and lower utility bill for the same performance with my intended use. If it does not work out, there is a P8P67 Pro with my name on it!


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cj3waker*


so do i. im only in the h67 market. either h67 can overclock or the review is false. i think im in agreement with dougri but i dont think he is with me?


we're in full agreement... I was just saying 4.4GHz on four cores leaves no other explanation than OC (or horribly bad review)


----------



## cj3waker

okkkay, thats exactly the point i was trying to make


----------



## ilam3d

...
The H67 Overclocking question has been answered many many times by different reviewers. Even the intel guys have already answered these questions in numerous interviews:

P67 will allow overclocking of 2XXXK CPUS (UNLOCKED CPU MULTI)
H67 will allow overclocking of 2XXXK Chip's IGP (INTEGRATED GRAPHICS PROCESSOR)

I don't care if you disagree or not. It's a fact.

Here's the

  
 PROOF  



 
it's only 12 minutes long.


----------



## fliq

Where's Sin?!


----------



## cory1234

http://www.atacom.com/program/atacom...P12_INTE_25_0K

$270


----------



## dougri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


...
The H67 Overclocking question has been answered many many times by different reviewers. Even the intel guys have already answered these questions in numerous interviews:

P67 will allow overclocking of 2XXXK CPUS (UNLOCKED CPU MULTI)
H67 will allow overclocking of 2XXXK Chip's IGP (INTEGRATED GRAPHICS PROCESSOR)

I don't care if you disagree or not. It's a fact.

it's only 12 minutes long.


Thanks... had not seen that... just the powerpoint slides. Someone has some explaining to do then... A publication (PC Pro) has reviewed an intel H67 board and apparently OC'D a 2500K to 4.4GHz and a system builder (Liquid Nitrogen Overclocking) is launching a 4.7GHz 2500k system on a gigabyte H67 board (http://www.LiquidNitrogenOverclockin..._stealth.shtml), and told me they verified that with their vendor (gigabyte?) at CES and even received a demo of such. So Intel is officially stating it is not supported, but others are confident it works anyway.









either way, I give it a week to either see MANY H67 overclocks or I'm going with P67.


----------



## Maou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


Where's Sin?!


there http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...hellllp-4.html


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


there http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...hellllp-4.html










ahh good find!


----------



## Raul-7

Holy...


----------



## bgtrance

probably wait till Ivy Bridge, I think an i5 to 4ghz like this one should hold me till then. Another gtx 460 and I think I am set


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raul-7*


Holy...



















Photoshopped, or super golden chip.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raul-7*


Holy...




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Photoshopped, or super golden chip.


I can't believe you guys didn't notice yet.

CPU-Z reports wrong voltages for the new Sandy Bridge on most versions of CPU-Z.

Those are not the real voltages, I saw that screenshot a while ago, he is using 1.42v if I remember right from the thread on another forum.


----------



## alancsalt

In the screenshot read the core voltage in easy tune, not cpuz...1.445v ... still looks good but..


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can't believe you guys didn't notice yet.

CPU-Z reports wrong voltages for the new Sandy Bridge on most versions of CPU-Z.

Those are not the real voltages, I saw that screenshot a while ago, he is using 1.42v if I remember right from the thread on another forum.


The cpu-z version is blocked in the pictures..

I want to buy this so badly..

http://www.centralcomputers.com/comm...oduct_id=78306

But I don't want to risk waiting another week in case their shipping is slow.


----------



## fliq

LOL yeah, I didn't know 1.445v was GOLDEN?! ROFL:yessir:


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11921996*
> LOL yeah, I didn't know 1.445v was GOLDEN?! ROFL:yessir:


My bad, didn't realize about the voltage of 1.445v

That is still some nice voltage for such OC.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11921756*
> http://www.atacom.com/program/atacom.cgi?KEYWORDS=CP12_INTE_25_0K
> 
> $270


I thought it was a 2600K but it's a 2500K.







For $270 for 2600K I would've thought about pre-ordering. But sadly it is a 2500K for $270.


----------



## zorrobyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;11669349*
> I know its been said but I want to rub it in... No 775? Guess I am the last one using that socket. I am upgrading to a 2600k and Gigabyte ud7 as soon as my local Microcenter has the chip on the cheap. Meaning less than newegg and the rest of the world


Hell I'm running a Socket A AMD with a Athlon XP @ 1.2GHZ! I'm going to find new IDE cables since I'm starting to get corrosion leading to BSODs. For GPU, a Radeon 9000 64MB is pushing counterstrike and half life 2 nicely on a old 15" ELO touchscreen. Should of kept my Radeon 9800 PRO.

Anyone remember overclocking with DIP switches? I have been LOL

Oh and the extreme fragilism of the CPU, most people cracked theirs during heatsink changes.

It's been what, 10 years? I'm due for an upgrade!


----------



## alancsalt

It would seem Intel are getting on to ppl breaching the release date. PC Case Gear have reverted their website's cpu page to "ETA 9/1/11" (Which is the way that date is written here.) Mobos still there.


----------



## catalan

fyi seems like superbiiz took the asus boards off their site atm D:

good thing i got my order for the p67 pro in


----------



## blackdemon

releace date in 3dayd??

its olredy out and selling here in south africa
there? in usd? i guess so but
wasent the relece date the 9th?


----------



## catalan

release date is the 9th here in the states. today is only the 7th.


----------



## soldierblue

I've been lurking this thread for a few days. I cannot wait for this to drop. I've already got a UD4 ready to go, and I've got a Tuniq 120 coming for it tomorrow. I'm gonna hit Fry's on Sunday morning to pick a 2600K up.

I've had this 1055T system up for something like seven days, I don't even care.


----------



## catalan

I thought about hitting up frys also, but i have a feeling their prices are going to be high. Got a friend in cali that's willing to pick up a 2500k for me at microcenter


----------



## blackdemon

look

http://www.prophecy.co.za/intel-sandybridge-lga1155-i52500k-quad-core-threads-unlocked-clock-p-87342.html

this is not the only pc store that olredy sells them

landmark pc sells it it

i am just w8ing to for more stores to get it so i can look for the cheapest store









they have the 2400 with them so if i order it now i will get it tomorro


----------



## soldierblue

I'm kind of anticipating around $340, hopefully no more than that. Unfortunately we don't have any Microcenters in Oregon.


----------



## catalan

there's no such thing as a 2400k


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soldierblue*


I'm kind of anticipating around $340, hopefully no more than that. Unfortunately we don't have any Microcenters in Oregon.










$340 for the 2600K? idk frys here in vegas tends to jack up the prices.


----------



## blackdemon

http://www.prophecy.co.za/intel-i524...o-p-87293.html

look i5 2400 3.1Ghz


----------



## enri95

2 more days


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


fyi seems like superbiiz took the intel boards off their site atm D:

good thing i got my order for the p67 pro in










Nope, still there. It's just that all the Asus boards dissappeared. Might be ninjas lurking about.









http://www.superbiiz.com/query.php?c...67+motherboard

But check this out:
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57...Bundle%20Deals

Maybe if you wanted a 2500K + MSI GD65 board then you'd hop onto this deal. It's Canada though.


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


Nope, still there. It's just that all the Asus boards dissappeared. Might be ninjas lurking about.









http://www.superbiiz.com/query.php?c...67+motherboard

But check this out:
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57...Bundle%20Deals

Maybe if you wanted a 2500K + MSI GD65 board then you'd hop onto this deal. It's Canada though.


er yeah meant to say asus lol. MC deal for 2500k and superbiiz price for the same board is cheaper by $70ish USD depending on tax


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


$340 for the 2600K? idk frys here in vegas tends to jack up the prices.


The one here along I-5 tends to be pretty alright. They want $299 for an i7 950, pretty average.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


er yeah meant to say asus lol. MC deal for 2500k and superbiiz price for the same board is cheaper by $70ish USD depending on tax


Yeah, I know but it's the price some crazy early adopters are willing to pay.

Good news, I found more in stock P67 boards:

http://www.eworldsale.com/search_pro...oard&category=

Meh, just Gigabyte boards here
http://www.thenerds.net/index.php?pa...67+motherboard


----------



## ehpexs

It appears ncix also has the 2400 with an H67 Gigabyte motherboard, that being said it ain't at a great price.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=57979&...Bundle%20Deals


----------



## eduardmc

cool microcenter now have a few of the p67 motherboard online for instore pickup but without sunday discount. just ordered myself the Asus p8p67 Deluxe, that way i can start building tonight and tomorrow and have everything ready. What i'll do since they'll have the motherboard cheaper on sunday just do a price adjustment. I wanted to make sure that on sunday they were not sold out of the motherboard while getting the cpu. Now i don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Electroneng

You guys with Microcenters nearby are lucky! 3.5 Hrs away for me. I live near Raleigh NC and the closest is Arlington VA. I have to go to Washington every couple of Months on business but I could not get any meetings planned for this weekend.


----------



## Firanford

Whats up with Quick Sync not working on the p67 boards? Makes zero sense, the top platform will underperform in various tasks. Way to go Intel!


----------



## Canadarocker

I was at Future Shop last night and saw a Sandy Bridge i7 2600 in a Gateway computer I could buy, I was like wth


----------



## MAKATTACK

The fact that the chip can be accessed and turned off remotely scares me...I know it is a security feature...but that technology can also be misused by a hacker or Big Brother. For this reason, no Sandy Bridge for me.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAKATTACK*


The fact that the chip can be accessed and turned off remotely scares me...I know it is a security feature...but that technology can also be misused by a hacker or Big Brother. For this reason, no Sandy Bridge for me.


It was only for laptops( theft protection)


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


You guys with Microcenters nearby are lucky! 3.5 Hrs away for me. I live near Raleigh NC and the closest is Arlington VA. I have to go to Washington every couple of Months on business but I could not get any meetings planned for this weekend.










I have 3 microcenter near me







, but i'm jelous of you guys having Frys around your area y seeing all the awesome BM deals you usually get. The closest frys i think is like 5 hours or more.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


It was only for laptops( theft protection)


Indeed. So much misinformation/lack of use of the search feature/lack of googling.


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


It was only for laptops( theft protection)


I'm not particularly worried about it myself, but where did you see the information regarding it only being for laptops?


----------



## Teluvian

I'm still looking at RAM for my SB build.

Can anyone tell me the difference between these choices other than the price, color, and the "X" in the name?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...^20-231-401-TS


----------



## catalan

x series one says it's specifically designed for sandy bridge/p67


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


x series one says it's specifically designed for sandy bridge/p67


Does that actually mean anything? Seems like a marketing ploy.


----------



## catalan

most likely a marketing ploy. since majority of reviews are using older ddr3 and achieving good oc results


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dev1ance*


Indeed. So much misinformation/lack of use of the search feature/lack of googling.


Dude. Your overclock is freakin' amazing. I've noticed you've been cranking it up a little at a time. Can you do a CPU-Z validation? Not that I don't believe you, I'd just really love to share it with some friends that find it hard to believe for a ~$300 32nm chip to go above 4.0GHz on air. (H50 isn't air, but it's about equivalent to many air coolers)


----------



## eduardmc

So i have my corsair vegeance 8gb rams and p8p67 deluxe on hand, waiting for i7 2600k only. 2 more days.


----------



## xioros

to people in the netherlands and belgium
sandy bridge @ azerty
http://azerty.nl/8-2533/s1155-core-i7-.html
http://azerty.nl/8-2532/s1155-core-i5-.html

http://azerty.nl/8-2528/socket-1155.html

most of them in stock


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


So i have my corsair vegeance 8gb rams and p8p67 deluxe on hand, waiting for i7 2600k only. 2 more days.


Which speed and timing Vengeance did you go with?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11923636*
> Which speed and timing Vengeance did you go with?


$100 2x4gb (8gb newegg) 9-9-9-24. in review i see then doing close to 1844mhz with no timing change and a little raise on voltage. i can go up to 2000mhz

guru3d review
"At 1.50V you'll roughly reach 1800 MHz on the DIMMs. If you uphold a 1.65V you can reach 1900 or even 2000 MHz by playing around with memory timings/ dividers and your base clock frequency a little. After 1900 MHz things got increasingly difficult though."


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11923778*
> $100 2x4gb (8gb newegg) 9-9-9-24. in review i see then doing close to 1844mhz with no timing change and a little raise on voltage. i can go up to 2000mhz


I've been debating between the CL9 and CL8 versions myself.

I sat around too long and missed out on the coupon code for the CL9's, so now the price difference is so small I am thinking I will go for CL8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11923778*
> guru3d review
> "At 1.50V you'll roughly reach 1800 MHz on the DIMMs. If you uphold a 1.65V you can reach 1900 or even 2000 MHz by playing around with memory timings/ dividers and your base clock frequency a little. After 1900 MHz things got increasingly difficult though."


I thought they were rated at 1600MHz at 1.5V


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;11922360*
> I'm kind of anticipating around $340, hopefully no more than that. Unfortunately we don't have any Microcenters in Oregon.


Don't have nothin in Oregon. At least not where I lived in medford. Had to drive 4 hours to go to best buy to return a pc that was under warranty. Glad to be home in So Cal








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11922723*
> cool microcenter now have a few of the p67 motherboard online for instore pickup but without sunday discount. just ordered myself the Asus p8p67 Deluxe, that way i can start building tonight and tomorrow and have everything ready. What i'll do since they'll have the motherboard cheaper on sunday just do a price adjustment. I wanted to make sure that on sunday they were not sold out of the motherboard while getting the cpu. Now i don't have to worry about it.


Thanks for that man but ***. $229 for the pro??? I understand its a deal on the cpu but that sounds like way more then any price I've seen. I'm hoping its way less then that. I know they price match newegg but not sure if they will do it on launch day.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11923941*
> Don't have nothin in Oregon. At least not where I lived in medford. Had to drive 4 hours to go to best buy to return a pc that was under warranty. Glad to be home in So Cal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that man but ***. $229 for the pro??? I understand its a deal on the cpu but that sounds like way more then any price I've seen. I'm hoping its way less then that. I know they price match newegg but not sure if they will do it on launch day.


Yeah i know the pro version is high but the deluxe will be $240 on sunday so i can do a price adjustment then.

honestly in pc parts i'm scare of motherboard because of the high failure problems. I did not buy it from superbizz since i'm in the east coast it take them so long to get it to me. If i have any problems and need to RMA, it will probably be 2 weeks turn around until i get a new mobo (i also have to pay return shipping). I only buy motherboards from newegg, amazon or microcenter (since i can return it locally for exchange if i'm having problems with it )

you have a i7 950 @4ghz, why are you upgrading?


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11923941*
> $229 for the pro??? I understand its a deal on the cpu but that sounds like way more then any price I've seen. I'm hoping its way less then that. I know they price match newegg but not sure if they will do it on launch day.


Looks like I will be picking my mobo up at Frys instead of microcenter... They will pricematch newegg (not that newegg has the greatest prices these days...)?!


----------



## dougri

what a messy launch. now lucid has demonstrated a software solution for quick sync use on H67 when a discrete GPU is installed. Didn't I just watch a video of an Intel 'field applications engineer' yesterday stating the IGP (and thus quick sync) was power-gated when a discrete GPU was sensed? sheesh.


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone ever find the Asus P8P67-M Pro by chance (from a reputable seller).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11924071*
> Looks like I will be picking my mobo up at Frys instead of microcenter... They will pricematch newegg (not that newegg has the greatest prices these days...)?!


MC will price match newegg as well. At least thats what they told me when I got my 950. But they didn't have a board I wanted.

Anyone seen the frys price for the asus p67 pro? Or the gigabyte UD4?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11923986*
> Yeah i know the pro version is high but the deluxe will be $240 on sunday so i can do a price adjustment then.
> 
> honestly in pc parts i'm scare of motherboard because of the high failure problems. I did not buy it from superbizz since i'm in the east coast it take them so long to get it to me. If i have any problems and need to RMA, it will probably be 2 weeks turn around until i get a new mobo (i also have to pay return shipping). I only buy motherboards from newegg, amazon or microcenter (since i can return it locally for exchange if i'm having problems with it )
> 
> you have a i7 950 @4ghz, why are you upgrading?


I'm not certain those prices that were advertised will be honored sonce they are gone, I guess we will see.

Plus you have a q9550 @ 4ghz, why are you upgrading?







I just bought that cpu a couple weeks ago to hold me over for SB. Its already gone guess I should update my sig rig.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11924365*
> Anyone ever find the Asus P8P67-M Pro by chance (from a reputable seller).


http://www.excaliberpc.com/602168/asus-p8p67-m-pro-intel-p67.html

you're welcome


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11924451*
> MC will price match newegg as well. At least thats what they told me when I got my 950. But they didn't have a board I wanted.
> 
> Anyone seen the frys price for the asus p67 pro? Or the gigabyte UD4?
> 
> I'm not certain those prices that were advertised will be honored sonce they are gone, I guess we will see.
> 
> Plus you have a q9550 @ 4ghz, why are you upgrading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought that cpu a couple weeks ago to hold me over for SB. Its already gone guess I should update my sig rig.


I'm getting major bottleneck with the q9550, 780i mobo, ddr2 ram at 900mhz running 2x gtx 580 in SLI. So is either sell one gtx 580 or upgrade.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11924451*
> MC will price match newegg as well. At least thats what they told me when I got my 950. But they didn't have a board I wanted.
> 
> Anyone seen the frys price for the asus p67 pro? Or the gigabyte UD4?
> 
> I'm not certain those prices that were advertised will be honored sonce they are gone, I guess we will see.
> 
> Plus you have a q9550 @ 4ghz, why are you upgrading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought that cpu a couple weeks ago to hold me over for SB. Its already gone guess I should update my sig rig.


$229 for the UD4 at Fry's IIRC.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11924513*
> http://www.excaliberpc.com/602168/asus-p8p67-m-pro-intel-p67.html
> 
> you're welcome


Thanks! +1 for you!


----------



## Not A Good Idea

any official word on pricing and availability on the Asus M4E in the states?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11924546*
> $229 for the UD4 at Fry's IIRC.


Really? yikes. I'm very curious to see what newegg prices these things at. I'm hoping to spend under $200.

Anyone seen an asus p67 pro at frys?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11924624*
> Really? yikes. I'm very curious to see what newegg prices these things at. I'm hoping to spend under $200.
> 
> Anyone seen an asus p67 pro at frys?


http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD4&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD4-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I don't know if anyone has posted about this yet, but newegg is running a big sale that includes a 128GB C300 and a Seasonic X750. I picked up the Seasonic for my SB build.

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/908812-newegg-72-hours-sales-10-off.html

Dell Ultrasharps are on sale too for anyone looking for a monitor.

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/907612-dell-dell-ips-monitors-u2211-195-a.html

My appoligies if these have been posted, I haven't been able to keep up with the thread lately.


----------



## JFuss

Don't know if it was mentioned yet but the SB CPUs that were advertised on the PC Case Gear site in Australia have been taken down
Its now says [ETA 9/1/11]
Strange...







Maybe they were put there by mistake.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=187_346_1184


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11924632*
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD4&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD4-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


Yah thanks for that. I only buy from a couple sites. I don't want to wait around for crappy shipping I'm willing to pay a little more to just walk in and buy it. But not out the *ss.









Also leary of other sites rma process. Newegg is just way too easy.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11924820*
> Yah thanks for that. I only buy from a couple sites. I don't want to wait around for crappy shipping I'm willing to pay a little more to just walk in and buy it. But not out the *ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also leary of other sites rma process. Newegg is just way too easy.


just wait for newegg for 2 days like meee I'm pretty sure newegg will have lowest prices compared to what we've seen so far. They always have the lowest prices as far as I know.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFuss;11924788*
> Don't know if it was mentioned yet but the SB CPUs that were advertised on the PC Case Gear site in Australia have been taken down
> Its now says [ETA 9/1/11]
> Strange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they were put there by mistake.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=187_346_1184


The same thing happened here in Norway. A few weeks ago when i was at work i jumped onto where i buy most of my PC gear and they had the 2400 for sale. Then when i got home it was removed.

PCCG is a big player in Melbourne so i'd say they took them down to stay on the straight and narrow.

A lot of the smaller web shops here in Norway are now selling their 1155 CPUs and motherboards. I presume this is to get some sales before the big norwegian websites release their stock on the 9th.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11924820*
> Yah thanks for that. I only buy from a couple sites. I don't want to wait around for crappy shipping I'm willing to pay a little more to just walk in and buy it. But not out the *ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also leary of other sites rma process. Newegg is just way too easy.


got my pro from them in 1 day with the 3 day ups shipping


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11924451*
> Anyone seen the frys price for the asus p67 pro? Or the gigabyte UD4?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11924546*
> $229 for the UD4 at Fry's IIRC.


Pretty sure the Fry's in Austin has the UD4 for $199 and the UD5 for $259.


----------



## dougri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11925054*
> Pretty sure the Fry's in Austin has the UD4 for $199 and the UD5 for $259.


you're probably right... someone posted pictures a few days ago... can't seem to find them. I'm probably getting confused with the Asus EVO.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11924543*
> I'm getting major bottleneck with the q9550, 780i mobo, ddr2 ram at 900mhz running 2x gtx 580 in SLI. So is either sell one gtx 580 or upgrade.


I would just upgrade, since it can be done for less than 500 for decent parts.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougri;11925129*
> you're probably right... someone posted pictures a few days ago... can't seem to find them. I'm probably getting confused with the Asus EVO.


Frys Mobos here? They didn't actually have the Gigabyte mobos on display at my Fry's, but they did have the price tags. Maybe I'll run by there today and do some further reconnaissance.


----------



## GJF47

Just to be sure, my current RAM will be ok to use with ASUS P8P67 Pro and 2500k?

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Memory/DDR3+Dual+Channel+-+PC3-12800/G.SKILL+RipJaw+4GB+(2x2GB)+DDR3+PC3-12800C8+1600MHz+Dual+Channel+Kit+?productId=37613


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11925383*
> Just to be sure, my current RAM will be ok to use with ASUS P8P67 Pro and 2500k?
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Memory/DDR3+Dual+Channel+-+PC3-12800/G.SKILL+RipJaw+4GB+(2x2GB)+DDR3+PC3-12800C8+1600MHz+Dual+Channel+Kit+?productId=37613


should work fine.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11925383*
> Just to be sure, my current RAM will be ok to use with ASUS P8P67 Pro and 2500k?
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Memory/DDR3+Dual+Channel+-+PC3-12800/G.SKILL+RipJaw+4GB+(2x2GB)+DDR3+PC3-12800C8+1600MHz+Dual+Channel+Kit+?productId=37613


Those will work just fine.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11925450*
> should work fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11925459*
> Those will work just fine.


Thanks for the quick answer guys, +rep for you both


----------



## Mau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11924632*
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD4&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD4-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11924820*
> Yah thanks for that. I only buy from a couple sites. I don't want to wait around for crappy shipping I'm willing to pay a little more to just walk in and buy it. But not out the *ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also leary of other sites rma process. Newegg is just way too easy.


I bought a UD4 from SuperBiiz.com Wednesday night and paid ~$16 for UPS 2nd day air shipping. I got an email from them at noon on Thursday that said it had been shipped and was given a tracking number.

I just checked UPS and my package is on a truck and will be delivered to me (Orange Co. CA) by the end of the day.

Since Superbiiz is in San Jose I paid for 2nd day air because I wanted it before Monday. But after looking at the tracking data from UPS, I see it was shipped from Baldwin Park which is in the LA area. So, I probably didn't need to pay the extra to get it before the weekend.

The mb was $186.99, I had a $15 coupon which made it $171.99. The 2nd day air and sales tax brought the total to $202.76.

I haven't done business with them before so I don't know anything about RMAs.

I'm partial to Newegg too, but I'm anxious to get this thing built.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11925541*
> I bought a UD4 from SuperBiiz.com Wednesday night and paid ~$16 for UPS 2nd day air shipping. I got an email from them at noon on Thursday that said it had been shipped and was given a tracking number.
> 
> I just checked UPS and my package is on a truck and will be delivered to me (Orange Co. CA) by the end of the day.
> 
> Since Superbiiz is in San Jose I paid for 2nd day air because I wanted it before Monday. But after looking at the tracking data from UPS, I see it was shipped from Baldwin Park which is in the LA area. So, I probably didn't need to pay the extra to get it before the weekend.
> 
> The mb was $186.99, I had a $15 coupon which made it $171.99. The 2nd day air and sales tax brought the total to $202.76.
> 
> I haven't done business with them before so I don't know anything about RMAs.
> 
> I'm partial to Newegg too, but I'm anxious to get this thing built.


anyone have experience with SUperbiiz shipping to Canada?


----------



## QuadDamage

I hate to do it

But I need to pick out some ram to run with my board! ASUS P67 PRO

I was thinking

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145324

CORSAIR XMS 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2A1600C9

I plan to run at 4.8ghz to 5ghz underwater do I need DDR3 2000? whats a good 8 GB kit that will over clock and not brake the bank. I am also open to a 6 GB kit, It will be for gaming mostly!


----------



## cj3waker

ram wont affect your overclock at all. faster ram will be faster, but the overclock is purely by multiplier so there is no ratio your ram will limit. you can get 5ghz on 1333


----------



## dougri

from pcpro comments on H67 overclocking query:
"You chaps are right - the 2D benchmarks (including overclocked benchmarks) were indeed carried out on a P67 system, while the graphical ones used the H67 board as described. Thanks for catching that: I've corrected the text of the review."

Liquid Nitrogen Overclocking appear to be the only ones confident H67 can overclock. Looking more an more like a p8p67 pro for me


----------



## IceAero

Just walked into microcenter and bought a P8P67 Deluxe...I should have at least tried to buy a 2600k









I'm going skiing tomorrow to make the day go by faster...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Even though I KNOW it won't get listed on Newegg, I keep checking all through the day -___- It annoys me, and I can't stop it. I just paid off some debt so it looks like I may be able to go for my 2600k build really soon after all.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Intel's Sandy Bridge specifications are on the ARK information site : http://ark.intel.com/


----------



## Antolen

called up frys today, guy told me they can price match micro center price


----------



## DB006

These chips are too awesome for words


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11926360*
> Just walked into microcenter and bought a P8P67 Deluxe...I should have at least tried to buy a 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going skiing tomorrow to make the day go by faster...


did you asked about the sunday deal? i'm heading there in an hour to pickup my purchased asus deluxe. Will be asking them aswell. From what i read is that they remove the price advetisement because of intel, so they cannot post prices until sunday.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11926548*
> These chips are too awesome for words


1.424 seems a tad too high for the speed. I'd aim for 1.38ish v.
Quote:


> anyone have experience with SUperbiiz shipping to Canada?


Well, unless they offer express and you pay for express, the likelihood is, you're better off visiting a local store in Toronto.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Skipping these waiting for ivy bridge. If you are not on 1366 i highly recommend upgrading this time round though. Big jumps for those on AM2/3 and 775/1156 setups.


----------



## eduardmc

Question, i have a ocz vertex 2 60gb. Do i run this from the 3gb sata port or the 6gb sata.


----------



## lasalasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11926782*
> Question, i have a ocz vertex 2 60gb. Do i run this from the 3gb sata port or the 6gb sata.


3Gb. The only SSD to utilize SATA 6Gb is Crucial's C300.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11926782*
> Question, i have a ocz vertex 2 60gb. Do i run this from the 3gb sata port or the 6gb sata.


Either is fine...makes no difference since the Vertex 2 is a SATA2 drive anyway. I personally run it on my Intel SATA3 port since it's considered the #1 port I believe. I only have the 2 Marvell SATA ports left available and I'll probably add on a couple more HDDs to fill those up as well.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11926548*
> These chips are too awesome for words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs787.ash1/167788_495136236493_659761493_6260449_7675602_n.jpg


what are your temps like with the Hyper 212+?


----------



## ilam3d

So i've been playing with my P8P67 PRO and i've noticed something.

On the manual it enumerates the ram slots like this

A1A2 - B1B2 (ordered from closest to furthest from the CPU)

Now, logically at first i assumed that A1 and B1 where the best choice for Dual Channel ram.

But on the Manual it says this:

1 DIMM: A2
2 DIMMS: A2 & B2
4 DIMMS: A1A2 & B1B2

Wouldn't the system be more stable and such if the ram were actually inserted in the A1 and B1 slots? Or is there something i'm missing?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Oh Maximus, where art thou?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11926904*
> So i've been playing with my P8P67 PRO and i've noticed something.
> 
> On the manual it enumerates the ram slots like this
> 
> A1A2 - B1B2 (ordered from closest to furthest from the CPU)
> 
> Now, logically at first i assumed that A1 and B1 where the best choice for Dual Channel ram.
> 
> But on the Manual it says this:
> 
> 1 DIMM: A2
> 2 DIMMS: A2 & B2
> 4 DIMMS: A1A2 & B1B2
> 
> Wouldn't the system be more stable and such if the ram were actually inserted in the A1 and B1 slots? Or is there something i'm missing?


P67 spec criteria is that DIMM slots be utilized 1st from the furthest slot from the CPU, so I guess that that is how ASUS has electrically traced the slots.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11926595*
> did you asked about the sunday deal? i'm heading there in an hour to pickup my purchased asus deluxe. Will be asking them aswell. From what i read is that they remove the price advetisement because of intel, so they cannot post prices until sunday.


Oh, I didn't ask about prices. I asked if they were going to have a lot of chips on hand, and they said they yes. It was more of a passing remark than a conversation.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11926808*
> Either is fine...makes no difference since the Vertex 2 is a SATA2 drive anyway. I personally run it on my Intel SATA3 port since it's considered the #1 port I believe. I only have the 2 Marvell SATA ports left available and I'll probably add on a couple more HDDs to fill those up as well.


is the 3gb marvell sata port controlled by ICH10R?


----------



## BKsMassive

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-360-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=1275

in stock in Britain


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11926904*
> So i've been playing with my P8P67 PRO and i've noticed something.
> 
> On the manual it enumerates the ram slots like this
> 
> A1A2 - B1B2 (ordered from closest to furthest from the CPU)
> 
> Now, logically at first i assumed that A1 and B1 where the best choice for Dual Channel ram.
> 
> But on the Manual it says this:
> 
> 1 DIMM: A2
> 2 DIMMS: A2 & B2
> 4 DIMMS: A1A2 & B1B2
> 
> Wouldn't the system be more stable and such if the ram were actually inserted in the A1 and B1 slots? Or is there something i'm missing?


they set the default to A2 and b2 because then tall ram coolers will hit the A1 slot, so people with only 1 or 2 dims can have overhanging cpu cooler without worrying about hitting the ram


----------



## caseblue

I have been limiting my search to 1.5v DDR3 for a SB build but what is the community's view on that? There is much more to choose from if we can include the 1.5v-1.65v range. I'll be getting PC12800. The last feedback I got here was that 1.5v is recommended by Intel on SB but there wasn't much in the way of assurances for the higher voltage stuff. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11923422*
> I'm still looking at RAM for my SB build.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference between these choices other than the price, color, and the "X" in the name?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600052012%20600006069%20600006127&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&CompareItemList=147|20-231-431^20-231-431-TS,20-231-401^20-231-401-TS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11927422*
> I have been limiting my search to 1.5v DDR3 for a SB build but what is the community's view on that? There is much more to choose from if we can include the 1.5v-1.65v range. I'll be getting PC12800. The last feedback I got here was that 1.5v is recommended by Intel on SB but there wasn't much in the way of assurances for the higher voltage stuff. Thanks in advance.


P67 Boards are rated for 1.5v, so i'd recommend buying 1.5 Ram and have some room for ocing.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11927431*
> P67 Boards are rated for 1.5v, so i'd recommend buying 1.5 Ram and have some room for ocing.


super jealous of your asus pro i wish we can find one that cheap in canada


----------



## Pauliesss

AC Freezer 13 is not available for buy in my area rigt now, can you guys pls quickly recommend me some good CPU cooler for 2600k? But not Noctuas, they are big, something smaller and quiet.

And good price if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11927431*
> P67 Boards are rated for 1.5v, so i'd recommend buying 1.5 Ram and have some room for ocing.


Is 1.6v ram going to be an issue though? I've been trying to look for comments on this...


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11927574*
> Is 1.6v ram going to be an issue though? I've been trying to look for comments on this...


Shouldn't be.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11927617*
> Shouldn't be.


Yeah, I just realized that there is a lot of 1.6v memory listed on the QVL...just not the CAS6 ram that I have for some reason (I had assumed it was because it was 1.6v, but apparently not)


----------



## mtbiker033

all I can say from my gulftown experience so far is anyone getting SB is really going to like the low temps, 32nm rocks!


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11927541*
> AC Freezer 13 is not available for buy in my area rigt now, can you guys pls quickly recommend me some good CPU cooler for 2600k? But not Noctuas, they are big, something smaller and quiet.
> 
> And good price if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


CM Hyper 212 +

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=CM_Hyper_212_%2b-_-35-103-065-_-Product


----------



## Tom Thumb

Just came back from Canada Computers. There selling boards and cpus already. To bad I don't feel the need to upgrade just yet!


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11927668*
> CM Hyper 212 +
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=CM_Hyper_212_%2b-_-35-103-065-_-Product


Yeah, was thinking about that one, but I heard and read that its too loud.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;11927680*
> Just came back from Canada Computers. There selling boards and cpus already. To bad I don't feel the need to upgrade just yet!


Shoulda picked me up a 2600k and shipped it to me


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11927715*
> Shoulda picked me up a 2600k and shipped it to me


There is price gouging going on. $375 for a 2600K now...I paid $340 the day after Christmas. I think they realize that there is demand and people are probably paying for it.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;11927680*
> Just came back from Canada Computers. There selling boards and cpus already. To bad I don't feel the need to upgrade just yet!


old news they have been selling since around boxing day time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11927755*
> There is price gouging going on. $375 for a 2600K now...I paid $340 the day after Christmas. I think they realize that there is demand and people are probably paying for it.


Bcom has it for 340 if you live in Edmonton area


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11927766*
> old news they have been selling since around boxing day time


lol...I bought a non-K 2600 on Christmas day which I gladly returned upon finding a K model . The motherboards were hidden behind a bunch of other motherboards in the backshelf and the CPUs were hidden behind/below the TV. But I'm sure they were selling them even earlier than Christmas. They had no K versions left. Shady but they saved me from having to go with a 1156/1366 build.
Quote:


> Bcom has it for 340 if you live in Edmonton area


Already have one...


----------



## fliq

That's such BS! We never get the chance! We gotta f'ing wait..


----------



## caseblue

Another memory question here. Are there any noteworthy considerations or recommendations regarding 2 vs 4 sticks of DDR3 on Asus P8P67 Pro? I would think it's fundamentally better/more efficient to just use 2 but perhaps the mobo is happier with all the slots filled. Thanks!


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11927808*
> That's such BS! We never get the chance! We gotta f'ing wait..


hey at least your local retailer stores are not price gouging *cough NCIX *cough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11927782*
> lol...I bought a non-K 2600 on Christmas day which I gladly returned upon finding a K model . The motherboards were hidden behind a bunch of other motherboards in the backshelf and the CPUs were hidden behind/below the TV. But I'm sure they were selling them even earlier than Christmas. They had no K versions left. Shady but they saved me from having to go with a 1156/1366 build.
> 
> Already have one...


i know you have one -_-

it's for other people in the frozen tundra


----------



## Pauliesss

Do you think that NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 will block second RAM slot on ASUS P8P67 PRO ? I know it probably will block first RAM slot, but I am not sure about the second. I will be using KINGSTON 4GB KIT DDR3 2133MHz HyperX CL9 XMP Tall.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11928192*
> hey at least your local retailer stores are not price gouging *cough NCIX *cough
> 
> i know you have one -_-
> 
> it's for other people in the frozen tundra


haha true true...I just am so impatient.


----------



## enri95

will gigabyte boards ever get uefi bios?


----------



## SSJVegeta

Need to see temps on 2500K/2600K @ 4.8GHz with Hyper 212+.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;11928569*
> Need to see temps on 2500K/2600K @ 4.8GHz with Hyper 212+.


same


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11928203*
> Do you think that NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 will block second RAM slot on ASUS P8P67 PRO ? I know it probably will block first RAM slot, but I am not sure about the second. I will be using KINGSTON 4GB KIT DDR3 2133MHz HyperX CL9 XMP Tall.


Please guys, I really need to know this. I am about to order everything ASAP because when it gets out of stock it wont be available here for next few days/weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11928677*
> Please guys, I really need to know this. I am about to order everything ASAP because when it gets out of stock it wont be available here for next few days/weeks. Thanks.


noctua has a 'ram compatibility' section on their website. i went with the Hyper212+ because i was worried about the proximity of the mobo heatsinks and ram on the P8P67 PRO mobo. since my system is only partially built at this point, i can't tell you if i was too conservative and could have gotten away with the NH-U12P. it's a nice cooler...but i wasn't willing to chance it. you may have to just take the risk if you're dead set on that cooler.


----------



## eduardmc

good news on microcenter, i just came back from getting my asus deluxe. My friend is a supervisor at microcenter and he was there when i went. He told me that he was not even allow to buy the cpu until sunday cause i asked if he would sell it to me. He said that for sunday all the pricing still stand and they have 100s of units available for sale that day.


----------



## Pr0grammer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11928543*
> will gigabyte boards ever get uefi bios?


Yes. The boards support it, however Gigabyte is still working out the bugs. They'll release a BIOS update when it's ready.


----------



## PC_Gamer_2026

Hey, I Just after ordering the Gigabyte ud4, 4GB Corsair 1333mhz 9,9,9,24 and WD Black 1TB 64MB Cache. I still can't decide on the 2500k or the 2600k?

Going to be using this system mostly for gaming and some Video Encoding/transcoding


----------



## eduardmc

If anyone is interested

i was concern on the motherboard only being 8x in SLI mode. i just found this really good benchmarks test on SLI pci16x vs SLI pci8x on a gtx480 and there was no different what so ever.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/23/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x8x8/1

"It seems that at 2560x1600, even with 4X AA, there was absolutely no difference between x16/x16 and x8/x8. This is good news if you game at x8/x8 on a single display configuration at 2560x1600 and below. You simply are not missing anything, and moving up to x16/x8 or x16/x16 will yield no performance improvements or gameplay differences, even on the fastest GTX 480 SLI.

However, if you game in a triple display setup at 5760x1200 or higher, then you might want to aim for more PCIe bandwidth. It seems that you will at least want your primary video card to be running at x16 mode. At x8/x8 we found "benchmarkable" differences in performance. We say "benchmarkable" because these differences were only noticed on a graph."


----------



## Pr0grammer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC_Gamer_2026;11928945*
> Hey, I Just after ordering the Gigabyte ud4, 4GB Corsair 1333mhz 9,9,9,24 and WD Black 1TB 64MB Cache. I still can't decide on the 2500k or the 2600k?
> 
> Going to be using this system mostly for gaming and some Video Encoding/transcoding


If you're doing much video editing and transcoding, it should benefit significantly from the HT on the 2600k (assuming you use programs that can utilize all eight threads). In other things, you'll probably notice little to no performance difference.


----------



## PC_Gamer_2026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0grammer1;11929023*
> If you're doing much video editing and transcoding, it should benefit significantly from the HT on the 2600k (assuming you use programs that can utilize all eight threads). In other things, you'll probably notice little to no performance difference.


Thx, may go with the 2600k and hope I will benefit from HT in the long run.


----------



## nagle3092

This talk about 1.5v for the ram has me a bit concerned now. I was gonna get some super talent 2133mhz CL9 sticks but I dont wanna burn anything up. Wasnt there issues with intel chips with and higher ram volts. This is probably pretty noobish but this is my first intel build. Also I cant find any ram that runs at 2133 with only 1.5v.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11928639*
> same


Notes on the Hyper 212+:

Sin0822 had problems with thermal thottling at 5.2 Ghz with 1.5v LLC level 2. I plan to run mind around 4.6Ghz and 1.4v or lower so I will just have to see how my Hyper 212+ with yate loon SH fans perform.

Large multiple heat pipe coolers (5 or more) may not be as effective since the sandy bridge chips are small. The eclipse II that Sin went to only had direct contact with 3 of the five heat pipes!

I hope he did not mind me sharing this information.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11929325*
> This talk about 1.5v for the ram has me a bit concerned now. I was gonna get some super talent 2133mhz CL9 sticks but I dont wanna burn anything up. Wasnt there issues with intel chips with and higher ram volts. This is probably pretty noobish but this is my first intel build. Also I cant find any ram that runs at 2133 with only 1.5v.


read sin's oc guide, he said 1.66V is even fine


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11928810*
> good news on microcenter, i just came back from getting my asus deluxe. My friend is a supervisor at microcenter and he was there when i went. He told me that he was not even allow to buy the cpu until sunday cause i asked if he would sell it to me. He said that for sunday all the pricing still stand and they have 100s of units available for sale that day.


Hey man awesome news! Can I ask what store this is?

I just picked up a giggabyte UD4 at frys. Was going to get the asus pro but a certain member steered me towards the gigabyte.


----------



## Pauliesss

lightsout: what was your reason for taking UD4 instead of Asus Pro if I can ask?


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11929330*
> Notes on the Hyper 212+:
> 
> Sin0822 had problems with thermal thottling at 5.2 Ghz with 1.5v LLC level 2. I plan to run mind around 4.6Ghz and 1.4v or lower so I will just have to see how my Hyper 212+ with yate loon SH fans perform.
> 
> Large multiple heat pipe coolers (5 or more) may not be as effective since the sandy bridge chips are small. The eclipse II that Sin went to only had direct contact with 3 of the five heat pipes!
> 
> I hope he did not mind me sharing this information.


That makes no sense, the IHS is just as big.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11929357*
> Hey man awesome news! Can I ask what store this is?
> 
> I just picked up a giggabyte UD4 at frys. Was going to get the asus pro but a certain member steered me towards the gigabyte.


yonkers NY

i just found out something new about this motherboard (asus p8p67 deluxe) and the pro should aswell. It has bluetooth but This is not the important part because i really don't care much until i read the manual. Asus bluetooth app let you stream your music from phone to pc from BT and also SHUTDOWN AND RESTART your pc from your phone, how cool is that for something build in. The app is available on the market "BT TURBO REMOTE" is an official ASUS APP. FOR ANDROID PHONES ONLY


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMeElmo;11929473*
> That makes no sense, the IHS is just as big.


Just repeating information.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like SB is in Stock in Germany, already ordered and paid my i7 2600k.

Looking forward to get it on monday or tuesday!


----------



## eduardmc

By the way, i just read engadget and it mention something interesting about IVY BRIDGE. "it is coming late 2011" so for anyone thinking it will be in the summer don't hold your breath.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11929468*
> lightsout: what was your reason for taking UD4 instead of Asus Pro if I can ask?


People have been experiencing issues with the UEFI, which I'm sure will get fixed but also the gigabyte has better voltage regulation. I don't want to give out any mis info here as I can't explain it right.

Either board is fine. I honestly recently had a thing for gigabyte as I loved my x58-ud3r.


----------



## DB006

My MSI P67A GD55 UEFI works like a dream


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11927755*
> There is price gouging going on. $375 for a 2600K now...I paid $340 the day after Christmas. I think they realize that there is demand and people are probably paying for it.


There's always going to be price gouging on release day. $375 not that high, so far this is the highest price gouging I've seen








http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Intel-i7-2600k-Sandy-Bridge-LGA-1155-CPU-Retail-P67-/190487732816?pt=CPUs&hash=item2c59f42250

Yeah I know it's eBay it's prone to gouging, but anyone want an ES 2600K with D1 stepping?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Sandy-Bridge-Core-i7-2600K-ES-3-4GHz-8MB-95W-32nm-/270688404298?pt=CPUs&hash=item3f0649434a

Anyone want to do a Microcenter run for us? LOL, I wish I was back in Newark area about now. Just drive my ass to the Santa Clara Microcenter.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11929855*
> My MSI P67A GD55 UEFI works like a dream


I waas talking about Asus, and I'm not trying to start anything here just something I heard. Its new tech and I'm sure they will have it fixed very soon.


----------



## Electroneng

DB006,

What kind of temps do you get with the 212+?


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11929522*
> yonkers NY
> 
> i just found out something new about this motherboard (asus p8p67 deluxe) and the pro should aswell. It has bluetooth but This is not the important part because i really don't care much until i read the manual. *Asus bluetooth app let you stream your music from phone to pc from BT and also SHUTDOWN AND RESTART your pc from your phone, how cool is that for something build in. The app is available on the market "BT TURBO REMOTE" is an official ASUS APP. FOR ANDROID PHONES ONLY*


Awesome man it just keep getting better seriously am getting the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe for sure, love the ud5 but the p8p67 ROCKS!!!


----------



## Pauliesss

I have contacted Noctua support about that RAM slot blocking by NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 on ASUS P8P67 PRO.

I hope that NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 dont block 2nd RAM slot and allow to use RAM with Tall HS on 2nd RAM slot.

Will let you know guys.


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


DB006,

What kind of temps do you get with the 212+?


At 1600mhz 1.28v non turbo speedstep enabled 23Âºc at idle with 50% fan
At 4500mhz 1.28v non turbo speedstep disabled 29Âºc at idle with 50% fan
At 4800mhz 1.39v non turbo speedstep disabled 31Âºc at idle with 50% fan

At 4500mhz 1.28v non turbo speedstep disabled 67Âºc at full load with 67.5% fan
At 4800mhz 1.39v non turbo speedstep disabled 71Âºc at full load with 67.5% fan


----------



## ShaCanX

Hey just saw an article intro of the EVGA P64 SLI ... Anyone has info on this board? Now am confused again lol:headscrat @ $199.99 and loaded with features could it blow everything else out of the water?


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


At 1600mhz 1.28v non turbo speedstep enabled 23Âºc at idle with 50% fan
At 4500mhz 1.28v non turbo speedstep disabled 29Âºc at idle with 50% fan
At 4800mhz 1.39v non turbo speedstep disabled 31Âºc at idle with 50% fan

At 4500mhz 1.28v non turbo speedstep disabled 67Âºc at full load with 67.5% fan
At 4800mhz 1.39v non turbo speedstep disabled 71Âºc at full load with 67.5% fan











How loud is 67.5% fan speed and what fan(s) are you using on your 212+?


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*


How loud is 67.5% fan speed and what fan(s) are you using on your 212+?


Just the standard Coolermaster fan, and not really loud tbh. I had an Akasa 965 before on C2Q which was louder. My 6870's fan makes more noise


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11930593*
> Just the standard Coolermaster fan, and not really loud tbh. I had an Akasa 965 before on C2Q which was louder. My 6870's fan makes more noise


Yah the blade masters that come with the 212 are fairly quiet. I have 2 of them on my H50. My gpu and case fans are louder.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


Hey just saw an article intro of the EVGA P64 SLI ... Anyone has info on this board? Now am confused again lol







@ $199.99 and loaded with features could it blow everything else out of the water?


I'm not seeing a lot of features listed at that link. I'm also not seeing 2 slots between PCIE slots, so you can't use a big 3 slot cooler. I don't think most people end up using one, but I would love a big, quiet, and cool GPU cooler.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Just the standard Coolermaster fan, and not really loud tbh. I had an Akasa 965 before on C2Q which was louder. My 6870's fan makes more noise










Ok, just wondering because either I get the Hyper 212+ or the Noctua NH-D14 which I think is a little on the large side!


----------



## cmeeks

Got back from Fry's a little while ago and man! I have to say the Gigabyte boards look REALLY good! I know they're a little steep on price, but they truly are jaw dropping. I think I will be picking up a P67A-UD5 on Sunday.

Prices were as follows
UD4: $199.99
UD5: $259.99


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


I'm not seeing a lot of features listed at that link. I'm also not seeing 2 slots between PCIE slots, so you can't use a big 3 slot cooler. I don't think most people end up using one, but I would love a big, quiet, and cool GPU cooler.


Just looked at it, http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...%20Family&sw=5 false alarm its SLI only as the name suggest







so am no longer interested.


----------



## Porter_

just need the cpu! (yes crappy phone pics, gf left our camera in her classroom)


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


Hey just saw an article intro of the EVGA P64 SLI ... Anyone has info on this board? Now am confused again lol







@ $199.99 and loaded with features could it blow everything else out of the water?


Blow everything out of the water? Doubt it, unless it has an NF200 chip on there it's not going to blow anything out of the water. It only has 3 PCIE slots, I need a few PCI slots which a lot of the other boards offer. Unless you're strictly building a pure gaming machine with Tri-SLI in mind then this is what you'd probably want. It's not going to run dual 16x lanes like what some are looking for like the UD7. But if you really need those features, why not just wait for Ivy Bridge? But right now P8P67 Pro seems the most popular along with Gigabyte UD4 and MSI GD65. These boards are in the $200 range and offer quite a bit.

But I know one thing for sure, if I start paying more than $200 for a P67 board and start creeping into the $300 range I might as well wait for Ivy Bridge. Kind of defeats the purpose of having close to enthusiast performance for a mainstream price. $300 for a motherboard is a no go for me, my last board was a Maximus SE and that was $279. Great board while it lasted though.


----------



## Willanhanyard

You know, I can eat ten tacos from Taco Bell in one sitting.


----------



## OC Maximus

My $239 UD5 from provantage.com is patiently waiting for a 2600K still......



















OCM


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11930698*
> Got back from Fry's a little while ago and man! I have to say the Gigabyte boards look REALLY good! I know they're a little steep on price, but they truly are jaw dropping. I think I will be picking up a P67A-UD5 on Sunday.
> 
> Prices were as follows
> UD4: $199.99
> UD5: $259.99


Yup I was there as well grabbed a UD4. Asus pro was $ 189 and evo was I think $209


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yup I was there as well grabbed a UD4. Asus pro was $ 189 and evo was I think $209


Feel free to PM me this special insider information you have that convinced you to go with the Gigabyte board


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yup I was there as well grabbed a UD4. Asus pro was $ 189 and evo was I think $209


Wow nice prices hopefully the Deluxe won't cost more than $220 on newegg.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


Feel free to PM me this special insider information you have that convinced you to go with the Gigabyte board










I think it's more of a brand preference and probably aesthetics. But personally I don't see how any of these $200+ boards are better compared to the sub $200 boards Asus P8P67 Pro, MSI P67A-GD65, or Gigabyte P67A-UD4.


----------



## vortech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


I think it's more of a brand preference and probably aesthetics. But personally I don't see how any of these $200+ boards are better compared to the sub $200 boards Asus P8P67 Pro, MSI P67A-GD65, or Gigabyte P67A-UD4.


Take a look at this post of mine. It covers why I'm choosing the ASUS Deluxe this cycle. http://www.overclock.net/11930300-post7.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11930961*
> Feel free to PM me this special insider information you have that convinced you to go with the Gigabyte board


Gigabyte fan boy.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Armastitium

Didn't realize Micro Center had the P67 motherboards for sale on their website already.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armastitium*


Didn't realize Micro Center had the P67 motherboards for sale on their website already.


$230 for P8P67 Pro? No thanks.

Is the in store price better?


----------



## Raul-7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


Feel free to PM me this special insider information you have that convinced you to go with the Gigabyte board










The ASUS is actually a better deal at the moment.

Quote:



P8P67 PRO or EVO over Gigabyte's UD4 or UD5 because of a few things:

* 2 extra internal SATA 6Gb/s from the Marvell controller.
* Intel NIC: PRO has it only, EVO pairs it with another Realtek chip. UD4 and UD5 both have a single Realtek chip.
* 2 PWM-controllable connectors: the SYS_FAN3 header on the UD4 and UD5, according to the manual, has the 4th pin but doesn't use. It is marked "Reserved", while on the CPU_FAN header it's labeled "Speed Control".
* Integrated Bluetooth. Not a must, but nice, I'd use it eventually.
* UEFI. But hopefully Gigabyte will correct that omission soon enough.
* PRO has extra PCI-E x16-as-x4 slot over UD4. Both UD5 and EVO have it. All share it with the PCI-E x1 slots.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


My $239 UD5 from provantage.com is patiently waiting for a 2600K still......



















OCM










SICK BOARD !!!


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


$230 for P8P67 Pro? No thanks.

Is the in store price better?


yeah they are better, online prices are listed run. i purchase my deluxe and had then readjust the price when i was there. Also heading back sunday because they'll drop the motherboard another $20 more, i will do another price matching adjustment.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


Take a look at this post of mine. It covers why I'm choosing the ASUS Deluxe this cycle. http://www.overclock.net/11930300-post7.html


Yeah, one of the selling points is that it has onboard bluetooth. I actually have some bluetooth devices so that will be useful to me instead of using a USB dongle. But as for the BT Go it is a nice feature to have but I don't have a Smartphone so I can't use it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raul-7*


The ASUS is actually a better deal at the moment.


So far that's the way I see it for the sub $200 boards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


$230 for P8P67 Pro? No thanks.

Is the in store price better?


It was $187 (or less if you don't live in CA) with code Hello2007 $15 discount at SuperBiiz, but everyone Ninja'd it already. All that is left is Gigabyte and MSI boards. But Excaliber PC has some in stock for $182.52 with $8.64 for shipping, tax included if you live in CA. So it probably end up $200 with taxes if you live in CA. Most of these places are in Newark/Fremont area though. I've ordered from ExcaliberPC before with no problems if you've never shopped with them before.

http://www.excaliberpc.com/601509/as...intel-p67.html


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


Yeah, one of the selling points is that it has onboard bluetooth. I actually have some bluetooth devices so that will be useful to me instead of using a USB dongle. But as for the BT Go it is a nice feature to have but I don't have a Smartphone so I can't use it.

So far that's the way I see it for the sub $200 boards.

It was $187 (or less if you don't live in CA) with code Hello2007 $15 discount at SuperBiiz, but everyone Ninja'd it already. All that is left is Gigabyte and MSI boards. But Excaliber PC has some in stock for $182.52 with $8.64 for shipping, tax included if you live in CA. So it probably end up $200 with taxes if you live in CA. Most of these places are in Newark/Fremont area though. I've ordered from ExcaliberPC before with no problems if you've never shopped with them before.

http://www.excaliberpc.com/601509/as...intel-p67.html


Got the Pro from Superbiiz @ $170 shipped. I got standard ground shipping and it arrived in 1 day. Literally.


----------



## Witchdoctor

This one will cost an arm and a leg, but ROG Connect may be worth it


----------



## cl04k3d

I can't wait


----------



## reflex99

how would rog connect be worth it?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227655

I didn't see any replies on my other post, but what is wrong with this RAM? It seems too good to be true. Cheap, fast, and small heat spreaders so I don't have to worry about fitting a silver arrow over them.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227655

I didn't see any replies on my other post, but what is wrong with this RAM? It seems too good to be true. Cheap, fast, and small heat spreaders so I don't have to worry about fitting a silver arrow over them.


No reason to get super fast ram for SB. I'm running OCZ memory, but I would advise against it. I made sure the reviews on my kit were good, but I've heard bad things from their platinum/gold lines.

I would recommend some DDR3 1600 $50 ram like one of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231427

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220436


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227655

I didn't see any replies on my other post, but what is wrong with this RAM? It seems too good to be true. Cheap, fast, and small heat spreaders so I don't have to worry about fitting a silver arrow over them.


OCZ ram is a gamble.

you will either get a good set that runs fine, or a set that is terrible.

OCZ RMA is decent though, so they will likely replace defective sticks.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


This one will cost an arm and a leg, but ROG Connect may be worth it


ROG Connect FTW! If things go well with the 2600k I may sell the UD5 and pick up the M4E or M4F when it comes out.

OCM


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227655

I didn't see any replies on my other post, but what is wrong with this RAM? It seems too good to be true. Cheap, fast, and small heat spreaders so I don't have to worry about fitting a silver arrow over them.


From my experience, I had one too many RMA's with OCZ. One set I had to RMA like 4 times to actually get a decent set. I like that OCZRyder is helpful and their RMA service is good but their quality of parts need a lot improvement. So yeah, I agree with reflex99, with OCZ ram it's a gamble. I gambled on these DDR2 HPC 1066 Reapers and I'm lucky they have been running fine this long.

I think I'll pay the right price for something that is spec'd properly. I'm sure they hand pick these binned IC's for their top rated high frequency ram though. But sometimes they do fail so it's quite a gamble not many are willing to deal with. But hey, if you're a gambling man then I'd say go for it!


----------



## ilam3d

Check this thing i found people =o

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...2500k/1?tcs=nl

How to overclock an i5 2500K on ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI boards.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


OCZ RMA is decent though, so they will likely replace defective sticks.


Hmmm... decent enough? Some day I'm going to compile a complete list of all the complaints I've read about OCZ products in this forum. The complaints range from PSUs, RAM, to water pumps even. I've determined OCZ sucks at everything! Maybe I've just happened upon too many OCZ complaints. I'm sure there are success stories too.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


how would rog connect be worth it?


Well, ROG Connect is quite the luxury for extreme overclockers. I have to call my self spoiled coming from a Maximus III Formula. Don't think I've used a better P55 board. Going from Asus ROG to Gigabyte has been a leap of faith for me although I'm 100% sure I've made a good choice. Not saying I won't jump ship when the time comes but we will see.

OCM


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


Check this thing i found people =o

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...2500k/1?tcs=nl

How to overclock an i5 2500K on ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI boards.


thank you, sir


----------



## redstealth

Hey guys, been following the thread and I am probably going to get the P8P67 pro mobo. I have a question about fitting a Zalman 9700 cooler on there. I am not familiar with the proximity of the CPU to the ram and how much space is needed, this will be my first build. Any help is appreciated. Also if the 9700 doesn't fit, will the Zalman 9500 fit?


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


Check this thing i found people =o

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...2500k/1?tcs=nl

How to overclock an i5 2500K on ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI boards.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


thank you, sir


I actually posted a thread on that last night, i guess no one saw it lol

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...2500k-4-a.html


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


Hmmm... decent enough? Some day I'm going to compile a complete list of all the complaints I've read about OCZ products in this forum. The complaints range from PSUs, RAM, to water pumps even. I've determined OCZ sucks at everything! Maybe I've just happened upon too many OCZ complaints. I'm sure there are success stories too.


the 10 or so complaint threads on OCN are extremely insignificant relative to the amount of people that are perfectly fine with OCZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Well, ROG Connect is quite the luxury for extreme overclockers. I have to call my self spoiled coming from a Maximus III Formula. Don't think I've used a better P55 board. Going from Asus ROG to Gigabyte has been a leap of faith for me although I'm 100% sure I've made a good choice. Not saying I won't jump ship when the time comes but we will see.

OCM










so what does it do?

i can up bclock with the button on my GD80


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11931556*
> *No reason to get super fast ram for SB.*...


I'm not so sure about that now. For overclocking the CPU, it's not important. Have you seen this review from Guru3D? Look at the memory benchies on the 2133Mhz. DIMMs. (Page 18).


----------



## ShaCanX

Core i5-2500K vs. Phenom II X4 975 BE CPU Review - Hardware secrets


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11931841*
> so what does it do?
> 
> i can up bclock with the button on my GD80


Honestly, on this P67 platform I don't know what ROG Connect has to offer other than voltage tweaks on the fly, although I'm sure you know there's much more to overclocking than just upping the bclk







When your getting into maximizing absolutely every test in every benchmark, upclocking and downclocking, rasising and lowering voltage throughout, ROG Connect is a sought after tool. Although not for everyone, it has sure helped me be a better overclocker.

BTW, my 24/7 rig is an MSI H57M-ED65 & i5 670 & MSI 5770 Hawk. Solid!

OCM


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11931889*
> I'm not so sure about that now. For overclocking the CPU, it's not important. Have you seen this review from Guru3D? Look at the memory benchies on the 2133Mhz. DIMMs. (Page 18).


However overclocked at 4.8 GHz with that XMP profile enabled at 2133 MHz DDR memory... we pass 24K, which is just flabbergasting. In all fairness though, invest in more instead of faster memory. *Running your memory at 1333Mhz already gives you an incredible amount of bandwidth, the difference in-between 2133 / 1333 in real world performance is just very hard to measure.*


----------



## catalan

Rog connect also lets you update the bios w/ no cpu/gpu/ram installed all you need is a usb drive and stand by power. Used it when a board shipped out w/ old bios that didnt support an i5-760


----------



## EasyC

Looking at upgrading a bit here. Have these bits picked out, what do you guys think?

Also including a Crucial C300 128GB SSD and 2500k, won't worry about a 2600k if the only real benefit is HT.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11931889*
> I'm not so sure about that now. For overclocking the CPU, it's not important. Have you seen this review from Guru3D? Look at the memory benchies on the 2133Mhz. DIMMs. (Page 18).


Well according to Sin's overclocking preview guide and Guru3D we don't need to rely on DDR3's speed as much as before. Guru 3D says invest in more Ram because it's nearly impossible to measure memory performance, Sin's preview guide says you can reach 5.0-5.2 Ghz on 1333 Ram. So highspeed clocked memory doesn't play much of a role here anymore at least for CPU overclocking wise.

So I guess it would've been a better idea to invest in 8GB kits instead of 4GB kits. But what would I use the extra 4GB for? So people who bought 1333 instead of 1600 will be fine for trying to hit that 5Ghz mark.


----------



## kyle2194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11932099*
> Core i5-2500K vs. Phenom II X4 975 BE CPU Review - Hardware secrets


That review is a joke,
Quote:


> Then we added a GeForce GT 430 video card, which is an entry-level DirectX 11 video card. We used an entry-level video card because we wanted to see the impact each CPU had in the performance achieved (when using high-end video cards, the CPU role in gaming performance is reduced).


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11932133*
> Honestly, on this P67 platform I don't know what ROG Connect has to offer other than voltage tweaks on the fly, although I'm sure you know there's much more to overclocking than just upping the bclk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your getting into maximizing absolutely every test in every benchmark, upclocking and downclocking, rasising and lowering voltage throughout, ROG Connect is a sought after tool. Although not for everyone, it has sure helped me be a better overclocker.
> 
> BTW, my 24/7 rig is an MSI H57M-ED65 & i5 670 & MSI 5770 Hawk. Solid!
> 
> OCM


i wish i had a 24/7 rig.

Im really pissed, becuase i got Acetone on my 6870, so now it has spots on the cooler. lol
bench rig=gaming/everything rig. need a bench card


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11932317*
> i wish i had a 24/7 rig.
> 
> Im really pissed, becuase i got Acetone on my 6870, so now it has spots on the cooler. lol
> bench rig=gaming/everything rig. need a bench card


Yeah, I'm guilty of getting acetone stains on a 5870, eek.

Over time, I've learned to leave the 24/7 rig air cooled and overclocked to a modest 4Ghz for daily use and have a separate benching rig to play with in the extreme manor.









OCM


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11932207*
> Well according to Sin's overclocking preview guide and Guru3D we don't need to rely on DDR3's speed as much as before. Guru 3D says invest in more Ram because it's nearly impossible to measure memory performance, Sin's preview guide says you can reach 5.0-5.2 Ghz on 1333 Ram. So highspeed clocked memory doesn't play much of a role here anymore at least for CPU overclocking wise.
> 
> So I guess it would've been a better idea to invest in 8GB kits instead of 4GB kits. But what would I use the extra 4GB for? So people who bought 1333 instead of 1600 will be fine for trying to hit that 5Ghz mark.


Huh, whats the goal here? Just to reach 5-5.2ghz on SB?

OCM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11932441*
> Yeah, I'm guilty of getting acetone stains on a 5870, eek.
> 
> Over time, I've learned to leave the 24/7 rig air cooled and overclocked to a modest 4Ghz for daily use and have a separate benching rig to play with in the extreme manor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


funny thing is, i have 3 computers, but none of them are usable for a 24/7 gaming rig:

system 1: i7 920, eVGA X58 3xSLI, HD 3850- Dedicated folding rig

system 2: i5 650, MSI P55-GD80, 6870-Bench rig, closest thing i have to a "gaming rig"

System 3: i5/i7 25/600K/ P67A-GD55, probably will adopt 6870- this will probably become bench rig/game rig.

I am trying to liquidate the 920 build, and replace it with the 1156 build which will get upgraded to an i7 860.

My dream would be to have a cheapo rig, that would be only for gaming/everyday stuff. IT would probably be lan-sized, so it could do double duty there.


----------



## OC Maximus

lol, I hear ya. I had three also till I threw my raped AMD rig down the garbage shoot, lol.

OCM


----------



## SimpleTech

This came by earlier today:


----------



## reflex99

amd is sooooooo boring right now........

we have pretty much maxed out the potential of PhII.

I want BD now!!!


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11932769*
> amd is sooooooo boring right now........
> 
> we have pretty much maxed out the potential of PhII.
> 
> I want BD now!!!


U should c my current project... I'm just waiting on this damn maximus!!!!


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11932758*
> This came by earlier today:


I believe we have similar taste in cpu's/mobo's:thumbsups.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11932866*
> I believe we have similar taste in cpu's/mobo's:thumbsups.












I was either going to get the Gigabyte UD5 or ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution but they were way too much for my liking.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11932769*
> a
> 
> I want BD now!!!


BD may just be my next pet project.

OCM


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11932954*
> BD may just be my next pet project.
> 
> OCM


i hope that amd 32nm process is something close to intel's

imagine 5ghz on amd on air....


----------



## uKnighted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11928810*
> good news on microcenter, i just came back from getting my asus deluxe. My friend is a supervisor at microcenter and he was there when i went. He told me that he was not even allow to buy the cpu until sunday cause i asked if he would sell it to me. He said that for sunday all the pricing still stand and they have 100s of units available for sale that day.


Care to ask him estimated restocking time assuming these first '100s of units' are sold out? Don't have time to pick one up this week... uugh


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*


Huh, whats the goal here? Just to reach 5-5.2ghz on SB?

OCM










Well one of the posters was talking about using higher speed memory (the OCZ 2133 Mhz sticks for $80) but someone else pointed out that higher speed memory is not going to make much of a difference at least overclocking wise. But Sin's preview said you don't need speedy ram to reach 5Ghz. So why get the OCZ sticks? It's a gamble with OCZ, flip a coin and you might get something good or you might get crap.

But I'm sure most who are going to buy 2500K or 2600K are going to try to hit 5Ghz or higher, and just not any 5Ghz, 5Ghz on air. But if you can go further than 5Ghz on air than good. My goal is to hit 5Ghz but I will try as high as I can even though I'll be on H20 though Sandy is said to not play nice with extra cooling.


----------



## reflex99

higher speed memory helps a lot for superpi and other benchmarks.

And don't say that benches don't matter, because they do


----------



## aleiro

just got my UD7 today and about to drop it in to my box. No chip yet, so I will be stuck on my laptop for a day


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


Well one of the posters was talking about using higher speed memory (the OCZ 2133 Mhz sticks for $80) but someone else pointed out that higher speed memory is not going to make much of a difference at least overclocking wise. But Sin's preview said you don't need speedy ram to reach 5Ghz. So why get the OCZ sticks? It's a gamble with OCZ, flip a coin and you might get something good or you might get crap.

But I'm sure most who are going to buy 2500K or 2600K are going to try to hit 5Ghz or higher, and just not any 5Ghz, 5Ghz on air. But if you can go further than 5Ghz on air than good. My goal is to hit 5Ghz but I will try as high as I can even though I'll be on H20 though Sandy is said to not play nice with extra cooling.










Anybody else remember about 5-6 years ago when OCZ were the top dog in terms of RAM DIMMs? Now the market is basically dominated by ... the Dominators and GSkill.


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aleiro*


just got my UD7 today and about to drop it in to my box. No chip yet, so I will be stuck on my laptop for a day










Thats purdy, congrats!

OCM


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Anybody else remember about 5-6 years ago when OCZ were the top dog in terms of RAM DIMMs? Now the market is basically dominated by ... the Dominators and GSkill.


I hear ya


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


I hear ya


and STT


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


higher speed memory helps a lot for superpi and other benchmarks.

And don't say that benches don't matter, because they do


Yes they do, but benchmarks are only there for measurement. Real world performance maybe vastly different depending what you use your PC for. Benchmarks are good to compare system performance in comparison to other people's performance with similar systems. It gives us a reference point to go by in case our system under performs for any reason in such as the case of misconfiguration or faulty hardware. Synthetic benchmarks give us a reference point but not everyone is going to use their computer for the same thing. Though these benches do help to test stability of overclocks.

But normal users are not going to care about benchmarks, only power users will care about it.


----------



## reflex99

Benchmarks are my real world lol.

I still wouldn't get crappy 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 ram.....

Just becuase it has the same bandwidth doesn't mean it is the same speed as 2000+mhz


----------



## fliq

so... what have i missed?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11933576*
> But normal users are not going to care about benchmarks, only power users will care about it.


Your screen name says it all









OCM


----------



## cmeeks

Well so far I have these in mind:
2x4GB DDR3 1600 (7-8-7-20) Corsair XMS3
2x4GB DDR3 1600 (7-8-7-24) Mushkin Ridgeback
2x4GB DDR3 1600 (8-8-8-24) Gskill ECO
2x4GB DDR3 2000 (9-10-9-27) Corsair XMS3
2x4GB DDR3 2000 (9-10-9-27) Patriot Viper Xtreme

I'm thinking I will have better luck trying to OC the 1600Mhz ram to 1866 for better overall performance. Any thoughts or suggestions? I really don't like the look of any of the Gskill ripjaws ram - that's why you don't see it in my list.


----------



## reflex99

ridgebakcs


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11933872*
> ridgebakcs


Hehe, that's what I was thinking also. Now I just have to find them in stock.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11933893*
> Hehe, that's what I was thinking also. Now I just have to find them in stock.


goodluck.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> 1 Day*s* till Sandy Bridge is Released...


back to school

Let's see, if I order tomorrow, it should take UPS around the first week of Feb to deliver, according to recent trends with them.

It's not like I have a huge backlog of games I've not been able to play for the last 4 years.


----------



## cmeeks

Is there any disadvantage to filling all four memory slots on Sandy Bridge? It's kind of tempting to get two sets of these and be done with it for $40 less than most of the sets I mentioned above.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11933974*
> back to school
> 
> Let's see, if I order tomorrow, it should take UPS around the first week of Feb to deliver, according to recent trends with them.
> 
> It's not like I have a huge backlog of games I've not been able to play for the last 4 years.


deal

with

it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11933995*
> Is there any disadvantage to filling all four memory slots on Sandy Bridge? It's kind of tempting to get two sets of these and be done with it for $40 less than most of the sets I mentioned above.


might have to up vtt voltage a little (if sb even has that?)


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11933995*
> Is there any disadvantage to filling all four memory slots on Sandy Bridge? It's kind of tempting to get two sets of these and be done with it for $40 less than most of the sets I mentioned above.


It has been a common "fact" that having less DIMMS installed is better for system and overclock stability.

But. There is no evidence that points towards this changing or not. I'd play it safe and use 2 dimms at best.


----------



## cmeeks

good point, +rep to you both.

In other news, I wish I had enough rep to sell my lapped Q9550 here on OCN... I really don't like dealing with people on Craigslist these days.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11934069*
> good point, +rep to you both.
> 
> In other news, I wish I had enough rep to sell my lapped Q9550 here on OCN... I really don't like dealing with people on Craigslist these days.


Give and you shall receive.


----------



## Porter_

this time tomorrow we'll all be refreshing newegg, amazon, etc.


----------



## reflex99

probably


----------



## fliq

i'll have already purchased my i7 2600k from Microcenter and be picking it up in the mourning.

Not 1 but 2.


----------



## Outcasst

Do you think that this RAM can run at 2133 stock volts?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-twinx-dominator-gt-ddr3-pc3-16000-(2000)-cas-9-10-9-27-dhx-df-xmp-165v


----------



## reflex99

lucky duck


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11934273*
> Do you think that this RAM can run at 2133 stock volts?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-twinx-dominator-gt-ddr3-pc3-16000-(2000)-cas-9-10-9-27-dhx-df-xmp-165v


maybe

for sure if you loosen timings.

why not just up volts?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11934273*
> Do you think that this RAM can run at 2133 stock volts?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-twinx-dominator-gt-ddr3-pc3-16000-(2000)-cas-9-10-9-27-dhx-df-xmp-165v


all ram isn't the same.

you can try..and you might get lucky.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11934264*
> i'll have already purchased my i7 2600k from Microcenter and be picking it up in the mourning.
> 
> Not 1 but 2.


Isn't it 1 per customer?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11934280*
> maybe
> 
> for sure if you loosen timings.
> 
> why not just up volts?


Because they're already at 1.65. Some people have been saying that it is unclear whether even this is safe for SB.

Can anyone shed light?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11934069*
> good point, +rep to you both.
> 
> In other news, I wish I had enough rep to sell my lapped Q9550 here on OCN... I really don't like dealing with people on Craigslist these days.


rigs on craiglist is absolutely rip off, their setup cost you like 20% less at least if you build your own.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11934264*
> i'll have already purchased my i7 2600k from Microcenter and be picking it up in the mourning.
> 
> Not 1 but 2.


I'd like to know this as well as i have someone picking me up a 2500k since he's getting a 2600k.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;11934288*
> Isn't it 1 per customer?


Yes, my girlfriend is coming with me and I'm making her purchase one for one of my buddies.


----------



## catalan

figured it was something like that lol


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11934293*
> Because they're already at 1.65. Some people have been saying that it is unclear whether even this is safe for SB.
> 
> Can anyone shed light?


it should be fine.

if not, you can always go 1866, and possibly get tighter timings


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;11934293*
> Because they're already at 1.65. Some people have been saying that it is unclear whether even this is safe for SB.
> 
> Can anyone shed light?


1.65v is the max voltage that anybody recommends to hit on the current SB boards. Any higher and you're in the danger zone.

Which is why i recommend 1.5v to leave some room for overvolting.


----------



## OC Maximus

Crap. I want my chip already.

GN

OCM


----------



## ____

does anyone know which boards fry's will carry?


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11934474*
> does anyone know which boards fry's will carry?


Last I heard someone said they were at Fry's I believe they saw P8P67 Pro, and Gigabyte UD4, & UD5. Don't know anymore than that.


----------



## JedixJarf

1 more day lol, too bad I hop on a plane monday, won't get to play till friday


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone think the i5 2500K will be over $260 when it releases?


----------



## whitehawk

Where is the cheapest place to get ASUS P8P67 deluxe?


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11934735*
> Anyone think the i5 2500K will be over $260 when it releases?


I would certainly hope not. I don't think it'll top $230.


----------



## Pauliesss

I think I will take KINGSTON 4GB KIT DDR3 1800MHz HyperX LoVo Edition instead of Kingston with TALL HS, then I will be able to use Noctuas cooler fine and maybe OC the RAM too, because this LoVo has default voltage at 1.35V.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11934735*
> Anyone think the i5 2500K will be over $260 when it releases?


no way, i've seen prices as low as it's 1000unit price. Microcenter i think has the highest price before discount ($250)


----------



## xlastshotx

can someone send me a link to the Sunday microcenter in store deals for the cpus and motherboards. I saw it the other day but now all I can find is this which doesnt have the cpus or motherboards.


----------



## whitehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11934921*
> can someone send me a link to the Sunday microcenter in store deals for the cpus and motherboards. I saw it the other day but now all I can find is this which doesnt have the cpus or motherboards.


theres a PDF on the original post at slickdeals


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11934735*
> Anyone think the i5 2500K will be over $260 when it releases?


I don't think so. The price of 2600K is suppose to be about $320 and 2500K is $220. Central Computers had their 2500K's for about $230 and they only had 3-4 in stock in the Newark area, of course you should expect it to be a little bit higher since it's nearing release day.

Only price gouging I've been seeing is through smaller shops and the fleabayers. Small places like XPCGEAR or AllStarShop are going to sell it higher than the 1KU price.

Crap like this:
http://www.xpcgear.com/intel-i5-2500k.html

At this price I'd just buy a 2600K from some other retailer. If you're worried about price just wait a bit till stock goes up and then buy when the prices level off. If I can't get a decent price on the get go I'll just wait till inventory levels off and then grab a CPU.


----------



## AMD HATER

i found a good link...


----------



## whitehawk

That pic makes my eyes hurt. If we're planning on using dedicated GPUs, are there any advantages to z68?


----------



## AMD HATER

if you plan on overclocking the cpu then Z68 benefits. otherwise get H67 and foget about the cpu. you still get 4x turbo though


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11934980*
> I don't think so. The price of 2600K is suppose to be about $320 and 2500K is $220. Central Computers had their 2500K's for about $230 and they only had 3-4 in stock in the Newark area, of course you should expect it to be a little bit higher since it's nearing release day.
> 
> Only price gouging I've been seeing is through smaller shops and the fleabayers. Small places like XPCGEAR or AllStarShop are going to sell it higher than the 1KU price.
> 
> Crap like this:
> http://www.xpcgear.com/intel-i5-2500k.html
> 
> At this price I'd just buy a 2600K from some other retailer. If you're worried about price just wait a bit till stock goes up and then buy when the prices level off. If I can't get a decent price on the get go I'll just wait till inventory levels off and then grab a CPU.


Damn, I hope that it dont get that high. Regardless I need to get one soon now that my new rig is just about complete (all parts are in route besides cpu). Even if they are that high I will probably just bite the bullet on it and deal with it as I cant stand using my wifes laptop anymore.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitehawk;11934961*
> theres a PDF on the original post at slickdeals


Thanks


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

A mate just told me

The non k editions can oc to 4ghz top, but not any higher

True or not?

Cheers


----------



## whitehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD HATER;11935025*
> if you plan on overclocking the cpu then Z68 benefits. otherwise get H67 and foget about the cpu. you still get 4x turbo though


Z68 > P67 for overclocking CPU?


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitehawk;11935340*
> Z68 > P67 for overclocking CPU?


No OR we don't really know yet. Its just on Z68 you can OC the IGP and CPU.

P67 - Purely CPU overclocking
H67 - Purley GPU overclocking (CPU Tubro on select CPUs)

Someone correct me if I'm talking rubbish lulz


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD HATER;11934985*
> i found a good link...


I've seen kindergarten handwriting better than that.


----------



## whitehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11935378*
> No OR we don't really know yet. Its just on Z68 you can OC the IGP and CPU.
> 
> P67 - Purely CPU overclocking
> H67 - Purley GPU overclocking (CPU Tubro on select CPUs)
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm talking rubbish lulz


That was my basic understanding, although I guess it is being debated whether or not h67 can OC the CPU as well.

I'm trying to make sure that as long as I am using dedicated GPUs, there is no need for the integrated, right? It couldn't for instance be used in a manner similar to physx, in conjunction with the dedicated cards?


----------



## hamster3null

Quote:


> It couldn't for instance be used in a manner similar to physx, in conjunction with the dedicated cards?


You'd think that you could. But anandtech says that you can't:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sandy-bridge-review-intel-core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/9

Why is there no "775" option in the poll?


----------



## alancsalt

It's 12:28AM 9th January in Australia right now. PCCaseGear has the 2600K back on its website for AU$399.00 "Limited Stock"

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1184 CPU page

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=138_711_1183 Mobo page

Gamedude too, but cpu AU$100 more expensive.


----------



## whitehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamster3null;11935539*
> You'd think that you could. But anandtech says that you can't:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sandy-bridge-review-intel-core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/9


Stupid that we can't... what a waste.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamster3null;11935539*
> Why is there no "775" option in the poll?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11666370*
> (from post #3)Damnit i knew i was missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can a mod add in 775 for me? Thank You


Looks like OP just forgot it way back 371 pages ago =D


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11935434*
> I've seen kindergarten handwriting better than that.


Looks like all board writing not done by a woman imo.

Complete with only one color used instead of a rainbow.


----------



## 161029

You might want to switch it to 1 Day instead of 1 Days.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitehawk;11935469*
> That was my basic understanding, although I guess it is being debated whether or not h67 can OC the CPU as well.
> 
> I'm trying to make sure that as long as I am using dedicated GPUs, there is no need for the integrated, right? It couldn't for instance be used in a manner similar to physx, in conjunction with the dedicated cards?


No debate, H67 can't overclock the CPU through the multiplier. It can only overclock the GPU multiplier and also can't mess with the GPU BCLK.

Read only the lines in red.

OverClock3D:

"As you should know by now, overclocking is strictly limited to the Core i5 2500k and i7 2600k processors. As mentioned earlier, *we must stress that multiplier overclocking is not available on H67 motherboards*."

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_vs_gigabyte_intel_h67_review/4

Hank Tolman:

"*So after trying to overclock the DH67BL,* I found that if I changed any RAM or CPU settings that would actually cause a change in the system (since *modifying the base multiplier of my K series CPU did nothing*), the entire system would become unresponsive."

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=632&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=15

Anandtech:

"*The H67 chipset* has an FDI so you can use the on-die GPU, however it *doesn't support CPU overclocking-only memory*. "

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sandy-bridge-review-intel-core-i5-2600k-i5-2500k-and-core-i3-2100-tested/6

I hope that cleared up everything. H67 chipset CPU multiplier overclocking myth busted?


----------



## hamster3null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitehawk;11935598*
> Stupid that we can't... what a waste.


That's to put it mildly.

You basically get a chip (2600k) that can do 55-60 gflops (single precision) in its regular four cores, plus up to 120 gflops in its GPU execution units with proper software support, before overclocking. But, on a P67, the part of the chip with 120 gflops seems to be physically inaccessible.

Almost makes me want to wait for Z68.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I don't get what you guys are saying...

120 gflops from the gpu?

The integrated video is horrible and would only provide some value to your mothers and people building a HTPC.

What are you guys even talking about, it's not like you can use the igp to boost the performance of the cpu.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Gotta think they are licking their chops over at Newegg .............


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Yeah I'm searching for it every few hours both on google shopping and newegg









Already got the board and ram - gotta get that cpu.


----------



## whitehawk

What time (PST) does newegg post new products? If the price is within $40 or so of MC, I'll order there, else I'm going to have a friend ship from MC in CA...


----------



## catalan

anyone near mc will be able to pick up a decent board for relatively cheap, Biostar TP67XE for $135 before tax. Windwithme on these forums did a detailed review on this and was able to hit 5ghz w/ his 2600k. This is the cheapest board ive seen that supports sli.


----------



## enri95

When will newegg start selling SB stuff?? Midnight??


----------



## hamster3null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;11935774*
> I don't get what you guys are saying...
> 
> 120 gflops from the gpu?
> 
> The integrated video is horrible and would only provide some value to your mothers and people building a HTPC.
> 
> What are you guys even talking about, it's not like you can use the igp to boost the performance of the cpu.


Yep, the IGP part of the 2600k is rated at 120 gflops single precision, official Intel numbers. (Non-k versions have half the execution units and they are rated at 60 gflops.) What kind of computations can you really do on the IGP? That will be up to future programmers to figure out. 120 gflops is not a lot compared to top-of-the-line video cards. But the IGP has direct access to the L3 cache of the CPU, that's got to count for something. The potential is there...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11934474*
> does anyone know which boards fry's will carry?


They have them out already. I was ther eyesterday and got a UD4. Boards I saw were.

Gigabyte
UD3p 169
Ud4 199
Ud5 249
Asus
P8P67 169?? (idk)
Pro 189
Evo 209? (i think)

2 or 3 msi boards.

This is what I remember seeing, think there was more though possibly some biostar.

Check out this thread someone took a bunch of pics.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/904147-frys-has-sb-motherboards-photos-prices.html


----------



## D-Boy

Anyone know if you get the $90 in-store savings for the 2600k if you choose their "In-Store Pickup" option online when it gets released?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Boy;11936113*
> Anyone know if you get the $90 in-store savings for the 2600k if you choose their "In-Store Pickup" option online when it gets released?


I'm sure they would at least apply it when you pay as you don't actually pay until you get there. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Don't know, I will be in the Philidelphia location when they open the door

Going buy as many as they will sell me


----------



## Not A Good Idea

its not going to be that serious... they will have plenty...


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;11936147*
> Don't know, I will be in the Philidelphia location when they open the door
> 
> Going buy as many as they will sell me


That would be one.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;11936147*
> Don't know, I will be in the Philidelphia location when they open the door
> 
> Going buy as many as they will sell me


i per customer, unless you travel to another store.


----------



## xlastshotx

Can somebody please post the memory compatibility list for 1155, I know its around but I cant find it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11936243*
> That would be one.


Yah there is no maybes here. You get one. But maybe its busy and you can go throw on a sweater and hat. Get a different guy to help you get the cpu. Lol I'm sure its been done.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

I don't know if it has been posted, but they put the ASRock P67 board on Newegg... Deactivated of course.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157217&cm_re=p67_motherboard-_-13-157-217-_-Product


----------



## obto

Anyone have good suggestions for a mobo and cpu cooler? I plan on getting the 2600k and OCing to like 4.7/4.9 GHz.


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11936840*
> Anyone have good suggestions for a mobo and cpu cooler? I plan on getting the 2600k and OCing to like 4.7/4.9 GHz.


Welcome to OCN









Motherboard is going to come down to you.. You'll need to compare the different brands and choose what will work best for your needs. IMO all the launch boards seem capable of a good OC but the features and board layout are what separate them. As for coolers once you've determined a board all you'll need to see if the cooler you like will fit. All the reviews list the hardware used so that is a good way to find answers. While 1156 coolers are compatible some boards have issues with tall RAM and the CPU cooler.

These two posts of mine outline why I'm choosing an ASUS P67 board.

http://www.overclock.net/11932969-post32.html
http://www.overclock.net/11930300-post7.html

Good luck & enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11936840*
> Anyone have good suggestions for a mobo and cpu cooler? I plan on getting the 2600k and OCing to like 4.7/4.9 GHz.


Currently, I am planning on getting an Asus P8P67 Pro. Looks like it has all of the features I need and the price looks to be about $180.

As for coolers, the Silver Arrow is the best and the NH-D14 is a very close second. For something cheaper, the Scythe Mugen 2 is pretty popular.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11936840*
> Anyone have good suggestions for a mobo and cpu cooler? I plan on getting the 2600k and OCing to like 4.7/4.9 GHz.


prolimatech megahalems going for $52 shipped at superbiiz w/ code hello2011. pair it up w/ some 120mm high speed yateloons for $13 shipped for both fans at jab-tech and you got yourself a good setup for $65. cheaper than the ones listed above and just as good.

the biostar tp67xe is going for $141 shipped from microcenter, windwithme on these forums did a detailed review on it and was able to hit 5.1ghz w/ his 2600k. another popular choice is the asus p8p67 pro since the feature/cost ratio is superb. if youre not looking to run a multi gpu setup i recommend either the normal asus p8p67 or the gigabyte p67a-ud3p, but these boards listed do support crossfire not sli though.


----------



## Satans_Hell

Are we really only limited to the K versions for overclocking!

What I mean is, can the normal cpu's like the 2300 be overclocked at all?


----------



## Shatterist

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sandy-bridge-core-i7-2600k-core-i5-2500k,2833-9.html

This should explain the overclocking situation for the non K versions


----------



## IceAero

All the new asus boards have thew 12v CPU header in an annoying spot cable-management wise. Oh well...will edit this post with a picture in a minute!


----------



## Robilar

I have the 2600k, the Asus P8P67 Pro, and a 2x4 GB kit of Gskill Ripjaws ordered. Picking up monday morning locally. Total cost $671 CAD (includes taxes) The ram and motherboard are already available from the supplier but they can't release the cpu to me until Monday.

I'll be using my Corsair H70 with it. Given how great it works with my i7, I'm expecting even better results from a cooler chip.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11937272*
> I have the 2600k, the Asus P8P67 Pro, and a 2x4 GB kit of Gskill Ripjaws ordered. Picking up monday morning locally. Total cost $671 CAD (includes taxes) The ram and motherboard are already available from the supplier but they can't release the cpu to me until Monday.
> 
> I'll be using my Corsair H70 with it. Given how great it works with my i7, I'm expecting even better results from a cooler chip.


I'm hoping for the same thing:










(I don't know what to do with that 12v CPU line...no where to put it!)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11937343*
> I'm hoping for the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't know what to do with that 12v CPU line...no where to put it!)


Hey, I'd very much appreciate any feedback you have regarding installing the H70 on the board.

Corsair maintains that there are no issues installing on 1155 but a review I read on the Asus EVO indicated there were circuits on the back of the board that interfered with backplates. Not sure if this also applies to the PRO.

Get a 12v extension cable? They are 8" long and cost about $4. Then you have more options to route it.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11937343*
> I'm hoping for the same thing:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SJz54.jpg
> 
> (I don't know what to do with that 12v CPU line...no where to put it!)


i don't suppose your case has a cutout at that location like mine?


----------



## obto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon;11936906*
> Welcome to OCN


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon;11936906*
> Motherboard is going to come down to you.. You'll need to compare the different brands and choose what will work best for your needs. IMO all the launch boards seem capable of a good OC but the features and board layout are what separate them. As for coolers once you've determined a board all you'll need to see if the cooler you like will fit. All the reviews list the hardware used so that is a good way to find answers. While 1156 coolers are compatible some boards have issues with tall RAM and the CPU cooler.
> 
> These two posts of mine outline why I'm choosing an ASUS P67 board.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/11932969-post32.html
> http://www.overclock.net/11930300-post7.html
> 
> Good luck & enjoy whatever you choose.


Thanks for all the comments guys. Ive heard a lot of good things about the ASUS P67 so I have that as one of my choices right now. also thinking about the ASRock as well. Anyone know what the msrp on it is? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157217

The only problem I'm having with the coolers is knowing if the massive coolers like the Silver Arrow will clear the memory. As I'm considering getting 4x4GB of RAM since I edit video and pictures etc. So do you have to get the mobo and ram first and then measure?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11937406*
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the comments guys. Ive heard a lot of good things about the ASUS P67 so I have that as one of my choices right now. also thinking about the ASRock as well. Anyone know what the msrp on it is? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157217
> 
> The only problem I'm having with the coolers is knowing if the massive coolers like the Silver Arrow will clear the memory. As I'm considering getting 4x4GB of RAM since I edit video and pictures etc. So do you have to get the mobo and ram first and then measure?


Just buy RAM with low profile heatspreaders?

G.Skill and Corsair both have kits that have very low spreaders on them


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11937362*
> Hey, I'd very much appreciate any feedback you have regarding installing the H70 on the board.
> 
> Corsair maintains that there are no issues installing on 1155 but a review I read on the Asus EVO indicated there were circuits on the back of the board that interfered with backplates. Not sure if this also applies to the PRO.
> 
> Get a 12v extension cable? They are 8" long and cost about $4. Then you have more options to route it.


I guess that extension cable just makes too much sense









OK, there is an issue, two actually. (on the Deluxe, that I have...very likely different on others)

1, you cannot use the tape on one side...because there are solder points where the tape should touch the surface. The other side is fine, and the tape is just there to help anyway, not important. I used it one that side, but left the adhesive covering on anyway.

2, on the bottom left there is a single solder point that touches the plastic surface that rests against the board...I had to cut away a small amount of plastic so that it would not touch this point. It was very easy to ID (the backplate won't lay flat because it touches it) and easy to fix.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11937393*
> i don't suppose your case has a cutout at that location like mine?


Oh man, I wish! But no such luck.

EDIT: wow, upon closer inspection, these are loafers...er, I mean, it does! I feel dumb now


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11937465*
> Oh man, I wish! But no such luck.
> 
> EDIT: wow, upon closer inspection, these are loafers...er, I mean, it does! I'll need an extension cable still, but I feel dumb now


glad you found a solution







. i'm all wired up and ready to go:


----------



## Satans_Hell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist;11937120*
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sandy-bridge-core-i7-2600k-core-i5-2500k,2833-9.html
> 
> This should explain the overclocking situation for the non K versions


Ah I see now, I will be going 1366 then


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11937456*
> I guess that extension cable just makes too much sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, there is an issue, two actually. (on the Deluxe, that I have...very likely different on others)
> 
> 1, you cannot use the tape on one side...because there are solder points where the tape should touch the surface. The other side is fine, and the tape is just there to help anyway, not important. I used it one that side, but left the adhesive covering on anyway.
> 
> 2, on the bottom left there is a single solder point that touches the plastic surface that rests against the board...I had to cut away a small amount of plastic so that it would not touch this point. It was very easy to ID (the backplate won't lay flat because it touches it) and easy to fix.


Don't use the take if we're talking a corsair cooler here. Its just to make it easier to install but just hold it and screw it in.

That tape turns to concrete. Its very hard to get off and some have snapped their backplates removing it.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satans_Hell;11937781*
> Ah I see now, I will be going 1366 then


Enjoy your slower performance on chips that cost more on a platform that costs more all because you didn't want to pay $12 extra for an unlocked chip.

Pro choice.


----------



## Shatterist

That's really harsh!

But honestly, going 1366 isn't exactly the "value option" that you seem to be leaning towards. If you want up to i7 950 performance, you might as well just drop on the newer Sandy tech and get a i7-2600k, 1366 stuff isn't that cheap, and the Sandy Bridge stuff isn't that expensive


----------



## TH3 original

I'm planning on getting the i7 2600k and asus pro version. But right now i got 3x Crucial Ballistics Tracer 2GB 1600mhz CAS8 and i'm planning to grab another one from newegg for 39 shipped. But will i have issues running 4x DDR3 sticks @ 1.65V ?

I've had bad experience in the LGA775 days with 4 DIMM slots filled. I had to reduce the speed and raise the MCH voltage by .1V in order for it to run... i had 4x 1066mhz sticks and had to run them at 800mhz.

So will there be a similar problem to this new socket?

Thanks for the feedback!!!!


----------



## ____

Probably, that's the trend with pretty much all setups. Raise voltage a little, reduce frequency a little. But at least having all the slots filled looks cool on the mobo.

I wouldn't know, my laptop only ever had 2 slot for DIMMs.


----------



## TH3 original

But on my friend's EVGA classified x58 1366 vuild, i went and tested all 6 dimms filled without changing anything of his settings (which were 1600mhz 8-8-8-24-2T @ 1.65V as well) And the motherboard BSOD on me or anything.
Strange. Maybe 1366 can handle all DIMMs filled much better?


----------



## reflex99

12 hrs. Until we start spamming newegg


----------



## ____

What if newegg IP bans you?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11938664*
> What if newegg IP bans you?


Not going to DoS them...


----------



## Satans_Hell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;11937964*
> Enjoy your slower performance on chips that cost more on a platform that costs more all because you didn't want to pay $12 extra for an unlocked chip.
> 
> Pro choice.


Sorry, but I am in the UK and they cost a lot more over here!

The cost of the 2500K is about £176!









I will enjoy my lower cost Pro choice thanks


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;11937964*
> Enjoy your slower performance on chips that cost more on a platform that costs more all because you didn't want to pay $12 extra for an unlocked chip.
> 
> Pro choice.


Hahaha Nice!


----------



## lasalasa

12 hours. Yumm, I can taste the new hardware.


----------



## eduardmc

the countdown has begun


----------



## GRoger

Are people seriously going to stand before the shops in the morning?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRoger;11938746*
> Are people seriously going to stand before the shops in the morning?


We have been waiting for 2+ months.

We aren't going to miss it.


----------



## OC Maximus

11:39 to go.

OCM


----------



## fliq

Finally. The day has come!


----------



## AMD HATER

oh lawd im going to cry im so exited


----------



## Colt

LMAO, The first level of insanity was updating this thread title every day, now... every hour????


----------



## roflolol

Only a few more hours before my beautiful socket 1366 gets its arse kicked


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Where's the "why upgrade" option in the poll? lol

But yeah, I already have the i5. doubt I can sell it for what I paid


----------



## obto

What do you guys think of this build?

CPU: i7 2600k
MOBO: p867 pro or evo (no sure which)
HDD: I think im going to take the hdds from my current comp
rest is on the list:
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15360692

Any suggestions? looking to make this build around 1k. btw, think that cooler will clear the memory?


----------



## Capwn

Little FYI for everyone. My local Microcenter buddy told me they ( my local store ) only have about 40 of each SKU in stock.. That means 40 2500k's, and 40 2600k's..

No slacking tmmw.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11939264*
> What do you guys think of this build?
> 
> CPU: i7 2600k
> MOBO: p867 pro or evo (no sure which)
> HDD: I think im going to take the hdds from my current comp
> rest is on the list:
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15360692
> 
> Any suggestions? looking to make this build around 1k. btw, think that cooler will clear the memory?


Pro is the way to go. Evo is the same exact board with one extra LAN jack.

Yes the cooler will clear the memory

edit: I think the pro series PSU may be overkill for your setup. You can probably save $80 by going with the regular TX series. I picked up my TX850 for $90 on Amazon a while back.


----------



## Eaglake

Too bad that I can't buy now SB ;(
Tomorrow I'll receive some money for work I've been doing past 4 days. For now I have saved up to 200 Latvian lati = 368.93600 U.S. dollars
For my Build Estimate is 600 Latvian lati = 1 106.808 U.S. dollars but in the end it'll be a little more. I want to make this really sweet build








Thinking I'll have Sandy around March.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11939264*
> What do you guys think of this build?
> 
> CPU: i7 2600k
> MOBO: p867 pro or evo (no sure which)
> HDD: I think im going to take the hdds from my current comp
> rest is on the list:
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15360692
> 
> Any suggestions? looking to make this build around 1k. btw, think that cooler will clear the memory?


Looks good.


----------



## IntelLover

I want a microatx p67 board


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satans_Hell;11938702*
> Sorry, but I am in the UK and they cost a lot more over here!
> 
> The cost of the 2500K is about £176!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will enjoy my lower cost Pro choice thanks


Im in the uk aswell and its still heaper than a i7 950 by around £50


----------



## AMD20x6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11939248*
> Where's the "why upgrade" option in the poll? lol


+1 vote for the invisible "why upgrade" option.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD20x6;11939437*
> +1 vote for the invisible "why upgrade" option.


lol why upgrade from lga775??

where do i start? I cant flippin wait the q6600 is a tank which has just ran out of ammo


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11939264*
> What do you guys think of this build?
> 
> CPU: i7 2600k
> MOBO: p867 pro or evo (no sure which)
> HDD: I think im going to take the hdds from my current comp
> rest is on the list:
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15360692
> 
> Any suggestions? looking to make this build around 1k. btw, think that cooler will clear the memory?


2nd post: I think you can get away with a 650 watt for your setup, unless you plan to SLI in the future.

$70 after MIR http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Power+Supplies-_-Corsair-_-17139005


----------



## Willanhanyard

_*Febreeze!!!*_


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntelLover;11939423*
> I want a microatx p67 board


I got my P8P67-M Pro for $150.


----------



## BigFrank

I wonder if retailers will sell out of the new chips quickly...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11939273*
> Little FYI for everyone. My local Microcenter buddy told me they ( my local store ) only have about 40 of each SKU in stock.. That means 40 2500k's, and 40 2600k's..
> 
> No slacking tmmw.


Thanks for the info









I've luckily already ordered mine yesterday here in Germany, at an online store, and they shipped it few hours ago









Should be getting it tomorrow







Monday latest


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939462*
> lol why upgrade from lga775??
> 
> where do i start? I cant flippin wait the q6600 is a tank which has just ran out of ammo


I think your money would be better spent on a GPU.

But I would totally understand if you are doing a complete overhaul. Just for the hell of it, if you have the money.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11939248*
> Where's the "why upgrade" option in the poll? lol
> 
> But yeah, I already have the i5. doubt I can sell it for what I paid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD20x6;11939437*
> +1 vote for the invisible "why upgrade" option.


If you don't care about sandy bridge, why do you care about sandy bridge?

It's the same reason we don't put bulldozer on the poll, cause honestly this isn't pertinent to the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard;11939481*
> _*Febreeze!!!*_


I don't even.......


----------



## ____

which socket was the celeron in 2002? That's the last desktop i've used.
the wait is killing me.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I guess that would be best served in a "Why should we upgrade?" thread.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11939504*
> I think your money would be better spent on a GPU.
> 
> But I would totally understand if you are doing a complete overhaul. Just for the hell of it, if you have the money.










folding on my cpu is like watching paint dry, The main reason for my upgrade really. and to get the most out of fsx until microsoft flight arrives.

I notice many people going with asus boards instead of gigabyte ud5, ud7 etc

why is this?? uefi??


----------



## obto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11939474*
> 2nd post: I think you can get away with a 650 watt for your setup, unless you plan to SLI in the future.
> 
> $70 after MIR http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Power+Supplies-_-Corsair-_-17139005


Yeah i may SLI in the future so having the extra would be nice. Also I was thinking going modular might be nice. Is it worth the extra like $80?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939558*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> folding on my cpu is like watching paint dry, The main reason for my upgrade really.
> 
> I notice many people going with asus boards instead of gigabyte ud5, ud7 etc
> 
> why is this?? uefi??


UEFI is replacing the bios......

gigabyte supports it, but it doesn't come with it right now because uefi has shown to have some quirks/bugs.

so don't worry about it? I think it's a smart move by gigabyte and a dumb one as well since they don't include it as a feature because that's all some people look for.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939558*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> folding on my cpu is like watching paint dry, The main reason for my upgrade really. and to get the most out of fsx until microsoft flight arrives.
> 
> I notice many people going with asus boards instead of gigabyte ud5, ud7 etc
> 
> why is this?? uefi??


Nvidia's folding is more efficient, and ATI might pass them soon....

Asus really makes good boards. People used to be scared of them because of the poor customer service reputation they had going on for a while...


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11939616*
> Nvidia's folding is more efficient, and ATI might pass them soon....
> 
> Asus really makes good boards. People used to be scared of them because of the poor customer service reputation they had going on for a while...


They still have pretty terrible customer service btw.....

Shoot them a email, you won't get a reply for 2+ months.


----------



## nckid4u

Time is likely not exactly correct, but...

http://www.bored.com/makecountdowns/show.php?id=233016


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Small black font on a blue background is hard to see... make it white.


----------



## Chewy

Really like the look of the giga ud7, ive had my asus 775 board for years and although it has been solid up untill recently i quite fancy a change.


----------



## enri95

I doubt Gigabyte will update the bios with uefi!!


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11939673*
> I doubt Gigabyte will update the bios with uefi!!


i doubt gigabyte puts upgrade bios chips on motherboards there not even going to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939665*
> Really like the look of the giga ud7, ive had my asus 775 board for years and although it has been solid up untill recently i quite fancy a change.


Yea it's looking spectacular and asus top line is looking to be WAY to expensive for my liking.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

So I just went to microcenter to pick up some umm "stuff". And they have tons of 2600k but no maximus board


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11939710*
> So I jus went to microcenter to pick up some Imus"stuff". And they have tons of 2600k board but no maximus board


Get the gigabyte ud7 instead


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939741*
> Get the gigabyte ud7 instead


Yea....

So far it seems the maximus is going to be the price of the rampage extreme or more.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11939566*
> Yeah i may SLI in the future so having the extra would be nice. Also I was thinking going modular might be nice. Is it worth the extra like $80?


No it's not worth the extra money in my opinion. I had a junky no name 550 watter last me 6 years.

$90 after MIR http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11939673*
> I doubt Gigabyte will update the bios with uefi!!


LOL they are...within the next few weeks..


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939741*
> Get the gigabyte ud7 instead


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11939759*
> Yea....
> 
> So far it seems the maximus is going to be the price of the rampage extreme or more.


!
No my case is themed to the maximus... Cost is not an issue







I also just splurged on 2 580s... Yum


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11939704*
> i doubt gigabyte puts upgrade bios chips on motherboards there not even going to use.


I LOLLED at this haha.

What a stupid thing to assume. Gigabyte are doing the smart thing I think here. Play it safe.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11939779*
> No it's not worth the extra money in my opinion. I had a junky no name 550 watter last me 6 years.
> 
> $90 after MIR http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


tx series is old....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371025
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11939801*
> I LOLLED at this haha.
> 
> What a stupid thing to assume. Gigabyte are doing the smart thing I think here. Play it safe.


Yea i think it's really smart for them to wait, but it's killing them on the marketing aspect of it. Damned if you do damned it you don't?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11939801*
> I LOLLED at this haha.
> 
> What a stupid thing to assume. Gigabyte are doing the smart thing I think here. Play it safe.


True although i think uefi will be the norm pretty soon


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11939784*
> LOL they are...within the next few weeks..


link?


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11939273*
> Little FYI for everyone. My local Microcenter buddy told me they ( my local store ) only have about 40 of each SKU in stock.. That means 40 2500k's, and 40 2600k's..
> 
> No slacking tmmw.


See ya at 11am bud!


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939558*
> I notice many people going with asus boards instead of gigabyte ud5, ud7 etc


I think it's just because they're a bit cheaper. It also just depends on what you want. I don't really care about the buggy EFI BIOS nor do I expect to use the bluetooth. These things are so easy to overclock, how much time are you going to spend in the BIOS anyway??? I'm pretty sure I'm going UD5, though. Here's why:

*Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Pros:*
- 3x USB power
- On/Off USB power
- 4 USB3.0 ports
- 2 USB3.0 headers
- 2 pwr eSATA (6Gb/s)
- 20 phase power

*Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Cons:*
- Only 2 internal Sata 6Gb/s ports
- Not shipped with EFI BIOS
- No bluetooth
- Single LAN
- No Intel LAN
- Capacitors within very close proximity of socket
- No USB3.0 front panel adapter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11939630*
> They still have pretty terrible customer service btw.....
> 
> Shoot them a email, you won't get a reply for 2+ months.


This is true - I know from experience.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson;11939848*
> See ya at 11am bud!


11am hardly hardcore

I would be there 6am:lmaosmile


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939886*
> 11am hardly hardcore
> 
> I would be there 6am:lmaosmile


I doubt the line will be that big. It's Sunday morning in Overland Park, Kansas....home of Office Parks.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11939849*
> I think it's just because they're a bit cheaper. It also just depends on what you want. I don't really care about the buggy EFI BIOS nor do I expect to use the bluetooth. These things are so easy to overclock, how much time are you going to spend in the BIOS anyway??? I'm pretty sure I'm going UD5, though. Here's why:
> 
> *Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Pros:*
> - 3x USB power
> - On/Off USB power
> - 4 USB3.0 ports
> - 2 USB3.0 headers
> - 2 pwr eSATA (6Gb/s)
> - 20 phase power
> 
> *Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Cons:*
> - Only 2 internal Sata 6Gb/s ports
> - Not shipped with EFI BIOS
> - No bluetooth
> - Single LAN
> - No Intel LAN
> - Capacitors within very close proximity of socket
> - No USB3.0 front panel adapter
> 
> This is true - I know from experience.


Why the ud5 over the ud7?


----------



## caseblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11939264*
> What do you guys think of this build?
> 
> CPU: i7 2600k
> MOBO: p867 pro or evo (no sure which)
> HDD: I think im going to take the hdds from my current comp
> rest is on the list:
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15360692
> 
> Any suggestions? looking to make this build around 1k. btw, think that cooler will clear the memory?


Just FYI on the GPU pricing, I got an EVGA GTX 460 1GB SC edition (not SE) on Micro Center for $149 after rebates a few days ago. Not sure it's still available but it seems better pricing may be out there, especially for <1GB versions.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11939829*
> tx series is old....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371025
> 
> Yea i think it's really smart for them to wait, but it's killing them on the marketing aspect of it. Damned if you do damned it you don't?


It's not a graphics card. It's not like newer ones can't do anything necessarily that the "older" ones can't do. The amount of 5 star reviews speak for itself.

And it's not THAT old lol...


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson;11939848*
> See ya at 11am bud!











Should we high five in line or what?


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;11939898*
> Why the ud5 over the ud7?


I don't anticipate running multiple graphics cards. I intend to purchase one very beastly Kepler card when they come out. Feel free to try and convince me I need it though. I too am doing this mostly for FSX and flight.


----------



## bratas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11939849*
> I think it's just because they're a bit cheaper. It also just depends on what you want. I don't really care about the buggy EFI BIOS nor do I expect to use the bluetooth. These things are so easy to overclock, how much time are you going to spend in the BIOS anyway??? I'm pretty sure I'm going UD5, though. Here's why:
> 
> *Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Pros:*
> - 3x USB power
> - On/Off USB power
> - 4 USB3.0 ports
> - 2 USB3.0 headers
> - 2 pwr eSATA (6Gb/s)
> - 20 phase power
> 
> *Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Cons:*
> - Only 2 internal Sata 6Gb/s ports
> - Not shipped with EFI BIOS
> - No bluetooth
> - Single LAN
> - No Intel LAN
> - Capacitors within very close proximity of socket
> - No USB3.0 front panel adapter
> 
> This is true - I know from experience.


No it is 4 internal SATA 6Gb/s ports just link Asus. 2 Intel straight to the P67 chip and 2 Marvell.

The other thing is GB has dual Bios.

I will be going the UD5 route as well.


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11939965*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we high five in line or what?


I'll be the one with the Hot Jailbait-looking wife. I swear she is older than she looks!







.


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11939849*
> I think it's just because they're a bit cheaper. It also just depends on what you want. I don't really care about the buggy EFI BIOS nor do I expect to use the bluetooth. These things are so easy to overclock, how much time are you going to spend in the BIOS anyway??? I'm pretty sure I'm going UD5, though. Here's why:


What exactly are these alleged bugs in UEFI that makes it inferior to BIOS? The TechReport comparison review praised the ASUS UEFI implementation and complained about the Gigabyte BIOS as sluggish and unresponsive.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11939934*
> It's not a graphics card. It's not like newer ones can't do anything necessarily that the "older" ones can't do. The amount of 5 star reviews speak for itself.
> 
> And it's not THAT old lol...


o.k. newegg review fight..... yea serious, credibility....

It's not even on the recommended PSU faq anymore. The only one that's worth it is the 950tx which is on a different platform.
Quote:


> The Seasonic M12D, which this unit comes close to performance wise, is about a hundred smackers more money. At the same time, you can get a Corsair 750W for significantly cheaper, but I'd have to say the extra cost on this unit is worth it. And if the initial retail prices I'm seeing on this unit are anywhere near accurate, Antec is going to be almost impossible to beat on this one.


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=140


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


o.k. newegg review fight..... yea serious, credibility....

It's not even on the recommended PSU faq anymore. The only one that's worth it is the 950tx which is on a different platform.


Who would you trust? The opinion of one man writing the FAQ, or the opinions of 2000+ consumers (just the 750 alone not counting 650, 850, 950). That's just newegg too! Not even counting Amazon!


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11940164*
> Who would you trust? The opinion of one man writing the FAQ, or the opinions of 2000+ consumers (just the 750 alone not counting 650, 850, 950). That's just newegg too! Not even counting Amazon!


Oh i updated with a professional reviewer the best even. You know with real testing equipment.

How many consumers you know has $3000 equipment to test power supplies?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


Oh i updated with a professional reviewer the best even. You know with real testing equipment.

How many consumers you know has $3000 equipment to test power supplies?


Who cares about testing equipment lol? It's good for number crunching and benchmarking. What's better than real world testing that thousands of consumers have done?

Has this guy tested these PSUs for weeks? months? years?

Were not talking about walmart reviews here. Your average newegg shopper building a computer isn't some slackjaw idiot that doesn't know what they are talking about. I'm sure the public masses that have done real world testing in their own machine's opinions are just as valid, if not more so. Corsair also haven't won awards for no reason.

Natural selection at work here.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Were not talking about walmart reviews here. Your average newegg shopper building a computer isn't some slackjaw idiot that doesn't know what they are talking about. I'm sure the public masses that have done real world testing in their own machine's opinions are just as valid, if not more so. Corsair also haven't won awards for no reason.

Natural selection at work here.


Actually most Newegg reviews go either "OMG so fast, much better than my old one" or "DOA, I RMAed, never buying this company again"


----------



## Porter_

jonnyguru is the place to go for PSU reviews. very thorough testing.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


What exactly are these alleged bugs in UEFI that makes it inferior to BIOS? The TechReport comparison review praised the ASUS UEFI implementation and complained about the Gigabyte BIOS as sluggish and unresponsive.


I'm not making this stuff up. More than one review mentions them, but atmittedly without much specificity. The ASUS UEFI deserves praise, simply because it's new and the mobos come with it and it is cool. That doesn't mean it is without bugs though, as more than one review has stated. My real point, however, is that I don't intend to spend much time in the BIOS, but rather I plan to set it and forget it. So the UEFI isn't a big selling point for me. As others have said, Gigabyte will soon have their own UEFI.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmeeks*


The ASUS UEFI deserves praise, simply because it's new and the mobos come with it and it is cool. That doesn't mean it is without bugs though, as more than one review has stated. My real point, however, is that I don't intend to spend much time in the BIOS, but rather I plan to set it and forget it. So the UEFI isn't a big selling point for me. As others have said, Gigabyte will soon have their own UEFI.


i agree with this, the majority of us will spend very little time in the bios.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


Actually most Newegg reviews go either "OMG so fast, much better than my old one" or "DOA, I RMAed, never buying this company again"


Right, but those are the <20th percentile of reviewers probably comprised of 15 year olds using mom's credit card for purchases.

Like I said numbers don't lie. 80% 5 star reviews of 2000+ for one single PSU model on one given website of many isn't something to be dismissed.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bratas*


No it is 4 internal SATA 6Gb/s ports just link Asus. 2 Intel straight to the P67 chip and 2 Marvell.

The other thing is GB has dual Bios.

I will be going the UD5 route as well.










No sir, check it out.

Quote:



*Chipset:* 
1. 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3_0, SATA3_1) supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices
2. 4 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_2~SATA2_5) supporting up to 4 SATA 3Gb/s devices
3. Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10
_* When a RAID set is built across the SATA 6Gb/s and SATA 3Gb/s channels, the system performance of the RAID set may vary depending on the devices being connected._

*Marvell 88SE9128 chip:* 
1. 2 x eSATA 6Gb/s connectors (eSATA/USB Combo) on the back panel supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices
2. Support for SATA RAID 0 and RAID 1


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11940335*
> jonnyguru is the place to go for PSU reviews. very thorough testing.


Id never buy a cheap psu ever again ive learnt the hard way!,

Its a risk id rather not take anymore sure some cheap psu's can and will do the job probably at more cost to your electricity bill at a minimum.

Once i upgraded to a descent psu my cpu temps dropped a few degrees. ran alot cooler and quieter + quality of cables were alot better and alot more amps on the rails too


----------



## Cam3ron

"Bottom Line:Sandy bridge i5 is unstable past 50% CPU Usage, crashed in Prime 95 tests."

Dammit, I wanted sandy bridge, I guess I'll be waiting for bulldozer instead.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam3ron;11940408*
> "Bottom Line:Sandy bridge i5 is unstable past 50% CPU Usage, crashed in Prime 95 tests."
> 
> Dammit, I wanted sandy bridge, I guess I'll be waiting for bulldozer instead.


Link? Numbers? Setup?


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Who cares about testing equipment lol? It's good for number crunching and benchmarking. What's better than real world testing that thousands of consumers have done?

Has this guy tested these PSUs for weeks? months? years?

Were not talking about walmart reviews here. Your average newegg shopper building a computer isn't some slackjaw idiot that doesn't know what they are talking about. I'm sure the public masses that have done real world testing in their own machine's opinions are just as valid, if not more so. Corsair also haven't won awards for no reason.

Natural selection at work here.


Most of the people on there don't even understand what "OEM" is with reviews like "ZOMG IT DIDN'T COME WITH CABLES".

Crap components can last for years it means nothing. I trust someone who opens it up and looks what goes into the build quality, Instead of "oh look shiny!!!! a+++++".

Antec certainly hasn't won any awards.....

I guess U.F.O's are real also.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cam3ron*


"Bottom Line:Sandy bridge i5 is unstable past 50% CPU Usage, crashed in Prime 95 tests."

Dammit, I wanted sandy bridge, I guess I'll be waiting for bulldozer instead.


Didn't know this. Thanks for the warning. Sandy Bridge party cancelled.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cam3ron*


"Bottom Line:Sandy bridge i5 is unstable past 50% CPU Usage, crashed in Prime 95 tests."

Dammit, I wanted sandy bridge, I guess I'll be waiting for bulldozer instead.


Unstable past 50% ? thats makes about as much sense as a chocolate tea pot


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam3ron;11940408*
> "Bottom Line:Sandy bridge i5 is unstable past 50% CPU Usage, crashed in Prime 95 tests."
> 
> Dammit, I wanted sandy bridge, I guess I'll be waiting for bulldozer instead.


What the shizzle?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


I guess U.F.O's are real also.


By the definition of the word "Unidentified Flying Object" yes UFOs do certainly exist.

The debate is whether they are of extraterrestrial or military origin.

_Yes I can and do debate anything_


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


By the definition of the word "Unidentified Flying Object" yes UFOs do certainly exist.

The debate is whether they are of extraterrestrial or military origin.

_Yes I can and do debate anything_










Well see it's about time you actually argued down one of my points. I mean i already shot down all yours.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam3ron;11940408*
> "Bottom Line:Sandy bridge i5 is unstable past 50% CPU Usage, crashed in Prime 95 tests."
> 
> Dammit, I wanted sandy bridge, I guess I'll be waiting for bulldozer instead.


Source?


----------



## lightsout

Just got back from micro center So Cal. They said they had a ton of stock. Didn't want to put a number on it but both guys said theres a bunch of boxes and they would be very surprised if they sold out day 1.

They also said they don't expect a big crowd as their hasn't been a whole lot of inquiries about them.

I will probably roll by an hour early just to be safe.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


Source?


Intel website. They admitted it.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


Intel website. They admitted it.


----------



## ca.j.stokes

Once these chips are released, what's the likelihood of breaking the drm and ocing non-k version chips?


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11940543*
> Intel website. They admitted it.












Apparently they self destructed after 5 seconds of use anyway so...


----------



## Backfat

DRM is a non-issue.

Also, slim.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca.j.stokes;11940588*
> Once these chips are released, what's the likelihood of breaking the drm and ocing non-k version chips?


That's not how DRM and OCing works...
DRM is for intel's streaming service.
As for OC, you have to stencil a K onto the processor itself.


----------



## obto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11940031*
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=140


thanks for the link to the review site, the one you suggested looks pretty good! Found 2 other modular PSUs for the same price or less and I was reading some of his reviews and the XFX one got a 9.7. looks really solid. any thoughts?

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15380512


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *obto*


thanks for the link to the review site, the one you suggested looks pretty good! Found 2 other modular PSUs for the same price or less and I was reading some of his reviews and the XFX one got a 9.7. looks really solid. any thoughts?

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/Pu...umber=15380512


The xfx 750 and the hx750 are about equal in terms of performance with the hx750 coming out ahead respectively, but not worth the price difference.

They are both great.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11940633*
> thanks for the link to the review site, the one you suggested looks pretty good! Found 2 other modular PSUs for the same price or less and I was reading some of his reviews and the XFX one got a 9.7. looks really solid. any thoughts?
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15380512


both look like good psu's to me (i haven't read much on the XFX but i'll take your word for it on jonnyguru's 9.7 rating). if i were choosing between those i'd go with the corsair simply because i don't like the way the XFX looks (and in this case both are excellent performers).


----------



## obto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11940681*
> The xfx 750 and the hx750 are about equal in terms of performance with the hx750 coming out ahead respectively, but not worth the price difference.
> 
> They are both great.


Thanks, looks like ill go for the xfx 750. Love me some modular psu









So how long fo you guys think newegg will take to restock the 2600k? I dont think ill be able to get i the first round


----------



## Durandal1707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11940543*
> Intel website. They admitted it.


Link?

Also 50% past stock clock is 4.95Ghz, so its not that bad.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11940703*
> both look like good psu's to me (i haven't read much on the XFX but i'll take your word for it on jonnyguru's 9.7 rating). if i were choosing between those i'd go with the corsair simply because i don't like the way the XFX looks (and in this case both are excellent performers).


If i was going to pay $140 i would pay $150 and go with seasonic

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087

Which is on sale...... fully modular.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11940723*
> Thanks, looks like ill go for the xfx 750. Love me some modular psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long fo you guys think newegg will take to restock the 2600k? I dont think ill be able to get i the first round


good choice.

I think a few weeks things will die down and they will be available.


----------



## Flying Donkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11940730*
> Link?
> 
> Also 50% past stock clock is 4.95Ghz, so its not that bad.


I think it's a joke.


----------



## Durandal1707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;11940744*
> I think it's a joke.


lol ok, its just that I use this thread for info, just want to make sure as Im putting crap together tonight to buy it, just want to make sure there are no surprises!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11940737*
> If i was going to pay $140 i would pay $150 and go with seasonic
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087
> 
> Which is on sale...... fully modular.


can't argue with that, $10 well spent. my psu is essentially a seasonic X-series.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durandal1707;11940756*
> lol ok, its just that I use this thread for info, just want to make sure as Im putting crap together tonight to buy it, just want to make sure there are no surprises!


The original said "CPU Usage", which is the thing that pops up in task manager. If the CPU fails at 50%...


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11940737*
> If i was going to pay $140 i would pay $150 and go with seasonic
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087


Not to mention it has a promo code for additional $25 off for $130 total.


----------



## obto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;11940737*
> If i was going to pay $140 i would pay $150 and go with seasonic
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087
> 
> Which is on sale...... fully modular.
> 
> good choice.
> 
> I think a few weeks things will die down and they will be available.


Yeah but the XFX is $99 with the MIR ;P


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11940841*
> Yeah but the XFX is $99 with the MIR ;P


wasn't talking to you, they are all good units just depends on what you want to spend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11940828*
> Not to mention it has a promo code for additional $25 off for $130 total.


Didn't even see that..... steal.


----------



## catalan

seasonic for $130 is a steal, picking up a xfx is not nearly as good of a psu. really shouldnt cheap out on your psu, especially when you buying high quality parts.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11940904*
> seasonic for $130 is a steal, picking up a xfx is not nearly as good of a psu.


No xfx is a great psu(it's a older seasonic unit man...... seriously). In some ways the X and AX series is worse like ripple suppression and such but it's newer tech and more efficient.

It's all good....but yea that price is a really good deal consider they are usually $170


----------



## reflex99

Xfx is a seasoinc s12ii


----------



## cory1234

Anybody know when newegg will list their processors? It's Sunday somewhere in the world







.


----------



## koven

i think newegg is PST lol so 8.5 hours more and maybe it'll be up


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


Intel website. They admitted it.


Link?


----------



## AMD HATER

newegg has sandy up but they are deactivated


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11940971*
> i think newegg is PST lol so 8.5 hours more and maybe it'll be up


I was just thinking this. 3AM EST. is 12AM PST.







Looks like a long night.

With the release so soon . . . I guess it's time to sing: (In the tune of Willy Wonka's "(I've gotta) Golden Ticket" )
Quote:


> I never thought my life could be
> Anything but catastrophe
> But suddenly I begin to see
> A bit of good luck for me
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden sandy bridge CPU
> I've got a golden CPU in my eye
> 
> I never had a chance to shine
> Never a happy song to sing
> But suddenly half the world is mine
> What an amazing thing
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden sandy bridge CPU . . .










I hope New Egg doesn't price gouge. If they do I am tempted to go with Amazon. (Free 2 day shipping)


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11940984*
> Link?


Guess you aren't wearing your sarcasm hat either


----------



## AMD HATER

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-074-_-Product


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Guess you aren't wearing your sarcasm hat either










lol guess not


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD HATER*


newegg has sandy up but they are deactivated


this is the only thing i can find SB related, aside from mobos, ram, and HSF's

edit: and the i5-2400 you listed above


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*


I was just thinking this. 3AM EST. is 12AM PST.







Looks like a long night.

With the release so soon . . . I guess it's time to sing: (In the tune of Willy Wonka's "(I've gotta) Golden Ticket" )








I hope New Egg doesn't price gouge. If they do I am tempted to go with Amazon. (Free 2 day shipping)


Using my magic wizard ball, I predict $249.99 for 2500k.


----------



## EasyC

Hi guys,

Before I order some stuff, is the only real differences between 2500k and 2600k HT? And what are the differences between the p8p67 pro and deluxe?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11941044*
> Using my magic wizard ball, I predict $249.99 for 2500k.


Lol. $220 shipped. That one small shop in California was selling them for $230.

I'll definitely be going to Microcenter for $180 if they are anything over $230.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Hi guys,

Before I order some stuff, is the only real differences between 2500k and 2600k HT? And what are the differences between the p8p67 pro and deluxe?


Could of just googled it.

2500K 4 Cores, 3.3 GHz, 6MB Cache
2600k 4 Cores (8 Threads), 3.4, 8MB Cache

P8P67 Pro is the best bang for the buck. The Deluxe has an extra heatsink, dual lan, more USB 3 ports, and the power & reset buttons on the board.


----------



## hamster3null

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Hi guys,

Before I order some stuff, is the only real differences between 2500k and 2600k HT?


HT, slightly lower turbo, 6 MB vs 8 MB of L3 cache.


----------



## enri95

Guys, what fan do recommend for h50 ? ( for those who have h50)


----------



## Digigami

If anyone's interested, I've now hit 4.9Ghz on mine quite easily.

Thread with details here


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;11941182*
> If anyone's interested, I've now hit 4.9Ghz on mine quite easily.
> 
> Thread with details here


Nice, im gonna have a read through that now, +rep for you


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Lol. $220 shipped. That one small shop in California was selling them for $230.

I'll definitely be going to Microcenter for $180 if they are anything over $230.


Yeah at release in certain stores they will probably lower the price for a day or two for obvious marketing reasons. I wish we had Microcenters in Arizona. I tried bribing my friend in Boston to get one for me but I guess they are expecting a bad snow storm.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


If anyone's interested, I've now hit 4.9Ghz on mine quite easily.

Thread with details here


what board do you have?

oops never mind


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


If anyone's interested, I've now hit 4.9Ghz on mine quite easily.

Thread with details here


Wow those results look very promising!!!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Yeah at release in certain stores they will probably lower the price for a day or two for obvious marketing reasons. I wish we had Microcenters in Arizona. I tried bribing my friend in Boston to get one for me but I guess they are expecting a bad snow storm.


hope you're not in tucson, sounds like quite a bit of chaos today.


----------



## nagle3092

http://www.pixelusa.com/catalog/deta...CP-IN-I5-2500K

2500k for 228

http://www.pixelusa.com/catalog/deta...CP-IN-I7-2600K

2600k for 328

They are deactivated right now but things aint looking too bad.


----------



## Oldguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Yeah at release in certain stores they will probably lower the price for a day or two for obvious marketing reasons. I wish we had Microcenters in Arizona. I tried bribing my friend in Boston to get one for me but I guess they are expecting a bad snow storm.


We're only going to get a couple of inches. Make him go.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Guys, what fan do recommend for h50 ? ( for those who have h50)


Two gentle typhoons do just fine if you want quiet.

If you want cheap do yate loons from performance-pc with the options removed.... so there 4 dollars a piece.

performance you are looking at ultrakaze or some other high rpm fan..... but buy earmuffs right along side.


----------



## Porter_

8 hours :|


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


hope you're not in tucson, sounds like quite a bit of chaos today.


Nah, Scottsdale.. but we had a mall shooting not far from here though.


----------



## purpleannex

The thread titles wrong, it's already 9/1/2010.


----------



## fliq

Still waiting.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


The thread titles wrong, it's already 9/1/2010.


Maybe for you tea drinkers







but not for the Pacific Time Zone.

Also for North America, that date reads September 1st. (I wish the world would agree on a standard date writing.

Here's a deal, we will adopt the metric system (it makes more sense anyways) and you adopt 'normal' date writing


----------



## purpleannex

You want SB, we got SB.

i5-2500K

i7-2600k


----------



## Satans_Hell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*


Im in the uk aswell and its still heaper than a i7 950 by around Â£50


Yeah if you buy new, but they are cheap as chips in the used market from all the muppets rushing to get SB


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Maybe for you tea drinkers







but not for the Pacific Time Zone.


Well since Greenwich is the centre of the time zone universe! LOL It's makes sense to count down by GMT.

...I can't stand tea unless it's got at least four sugars in, it's coffee for me.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


You want SB, we got SB.

i5-2500K

i7-2600k


UK is so expensive, not even taking into consideration your VAT.


----------



## obto

So its probably been asked in this thread but i really dont want to look through 390 pages heh

Who does the SB's DRM affect? Will it affect anyone using torrents or dling movies etc?
Ive heard a lot of different things about it, can someone clear it up?


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


UK is so expensive, not even taking into consideration your VAT.


Yep.

Not just cpu's and technology, everything is expensive here. Take petrol, it's now (where i live) Â£1.29 a Lt = ($2) = $9.1 a gallon!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *obto*


So its probably been asked in this thread but i really dont want to look through 390 pages heh

Who does the SB's DRM affect? Will it affect anyone using torrents or dling movies etc?
Ive heard a lot of different things about it, can someone clear it up?


It only affects Intels new streaming video service so you can't record their videos... or something. It has absolutely 0 affect on anything else.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Yep.

Not just cpu's and technology, everything is expensive here. Take petrol, it's now (where i live) Â£1.29 a Lt = ($2) = $9.1 a gallon!



WOW! And there are people complaining here that it's $2.75 (which in all honesty is still ridiculously high due to the pseudo-monopolized market).

Probably a large majority of that has to do with the fact that you guys are an island and the great majority of goods you consume has to be ferried in. However, you also do have a higher average income than the US per capita. Australia and Hawaii have the same problems I hear.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


It only affects Intels new streaming video service so you can't record their videos... or something. It has absolutely 0 affect on anything else.


this!


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Maybe for you tea drinkers







but not for the Pacific Time Zone.

Also for North America, that date reads September 1st. (I wish the world would agree on a standard date writing.
Here's a deal, we will adopt the metric system (it makes more sense anyways) and you adopt 'normal' date writing










The world, to a large degree, already has and it goes dd/mm/yyyy or a variation of that d/m/yy. dd/mm/yy, etc.

iso 8601 (yyyy/mm/dd) is the international standard, but most still go with the above.

US is once again the oddball. Clinging to the British system of measurement, spelling things willy nilly, crazy date writing. Messed up a lot of cheques when I first moved here.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


UK is so expensive, not even taking into consideration your VAT.


LOL yah!


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


WOW! And there are people complaining here that it's $2.75 (which in all honesty is still ridiculously high due to the pseudo-monopolized market).

Probably a large majority of that has to do with the fact that you guys are an island and the great majority of goods you consume has to be ferried in. However, you also do have a higher average income than the US per capita. Australia and Hawaii have the same problems I hear.


We may or may not (i don't know) have higher average per capitor income officially, but whenever you see the words "average wage" in the uk they are talking mean average, most people i know don't earn anywhere near average wage. Our petrol is high because of the stupid amount of tax we pay on it, then they add VAT on top of that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


The world, to a large degree, already has and it goes dd/mm/yyyy or a variation of that d/m/yy. dd/mm/yy, etc.

iso 8601 (yyyy/mm/dd) is the international standard, but most still go with the above.

US is once again the oddball. Clinging to the British system of measurement, spelling things willy nilly, crazy date writing. Messed up a lot of cheques when I first moved here.


Some US measures are different to Imperial measures (can't remember which, but we're on the net, we could find out! lol), and i hope your not suggesting *we* spell things willy nilly, we spell them correctly! Like colour for instance, i've often wondered why America chose to spell common words differently to the land their language came from, i guess you didn't follow Samual Johnson.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Satans_Hell*


Yeah if you buy new, but they are cheap as chips in the used market from all the muppets rushing to get SB










Muppets huh? I sold mine for what I payed for it, $200, man I'm a tool.

Don't hate cause you can't afford the best.


----------



## 77Pat

Saw this posted in Online Deals:
motherboards
http://www.directron.com/socket1155.html

processors
http://www.directron.com/intellga1155.html


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


Could of just googled it.

2500K 4 Cores, 3.3 GHz, 6MB Cache
2600k 4 Cores (8 Threads), 3.4, 8MB Cache

P8P67 Pro is the best bang for the buck. The Deluxe has an extra heatsink, dual lan, more USB 3 ports, and the power & reset buttons on the board.


better capacitor and 16 phrase power for slighly better overclocking(pro only 12).

almost finishing my system will post pic in an hour


----------



## anoob

http://www.directron.com/bx80623i52500k.html

So do I bite or do I wait another 9 hours in hopes a retailer may sell it for maybe a little less?

i5 2500K
$229.99 
Free Shipping
No Taxes (I live in CA)


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


better capacitor and 16 phrase power for slighly better overclocking(pro only 12).

almost finishing my system will post pic in an hour


Be sure to update bios right away. There are three versions up since the version my P8P67 came with, needed the most recent beta version to enable PLL overclock, which without I was unable to OC over 4560. Since I updated I've hit 5.1.

More info -> follow link in my sig.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


and i hope your not suggesting *we* spell things willy nilly, we spell them correctly! Like colour for instance, i've often wondered why America chose to spell common words differently to the land their language came from, i guess you didn't follow Samual Johnson.


Probably for the same reason we don't have a british accent, or anything close. Not exactly sure how that happened though. Especially when you listen to Australians and South Africans, whom sound similar to the British (moreso than American's that is). Although, it could be due to the time difference of colonization. Who knows









However, I have begun to see more words spelled "British-ly" I find myself reading articles written by Americans with the spellings of 'favourite', 'shoppe', 'colour'.. etc. All bets are off for the English-speaking Welsh up there. I can't make heads or tales of what they are saying, even though it's English.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Is there any mid-night launch event for Sandy Bridge?


----------



## lightsout

Got my rig all ready to go. Just need to pop in the cpu and H50. Did some cable management but need a cover for all the damn psu cables at the bottom.


----------



## caseblue

For those rare few who still need a SSD boot drive to enhance your SB build, there's a nice Crucial C300 64GB available here for around $100.

Free shipping and use promo/coupon code HELLO2011 for another $15 off. I just ordered one to supplement my 120GB Vertex 2. I wish I would have just gone 256 in the first place!


----------



## catalan

Fyi code "preferred3" takes 1.5% off at directron. Aint much, but better than nothing


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Got my rig all ready to go. Just need to pop in the cpu and H50. Did some cable management but need a cover for all the damn psu cables at the bottom.










oh man you are so ready!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas...

What are the benefits, if there are any, of motherboards with Intel Gigabit LAN instead of the standard Realtek one?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


http://www.directron.com/bx80623i52500k.html

So do I bite or do I wait another 9 hours in hopes a retailer may sell it for maybe a little less?

i5 2500K
$229.99 
Free Shipping
No Taxes (I live in CA)


I'd rather wait until the morning and get it from newegg. If you live in cali you now how bad ass their shipping is. You'll have it tuesday. Well thats how it goes for me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Haha, I love the "Note!" sticker on the socket.

It is just taunting you.... "Note, you still don't have a CPU you bum!"


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Got my rig all ready to go. Just need to pop in the cpu and H50. Did some cable management but need a cover for all the damn psu cables at the bottom.










Just route your wires behind mobo tray


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11942165*
> For those rare few who still need a SSD boot drive to enhance your SB build, there's a nice Crucial C300 64GB available here for around $100.
> 
> Free shipping and use promo/coupon code HELLO2011 for another $15 off. I just ordered one to supplement my 120GB Vertex 2. I wish I would have just gone 256 in the first place!


Really, my vertex 2 60gb is good enough for me with more than 30gb free after installing all my app and drivers. i have 2tb f4 samsung for storage and a samsung f1 750gb for all my games.


----------



## catalan

When newegg ships from cali, i normally receive it the next day as well and i live in las vegas


----------



## fliq

It's going to be pretty cool when we all get our chips 2morrow/this week and compare them. Should be interesting and informative.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;11942195*
> Quick question fellas...
> 
> What are the benefits, if there are any, of motherboards with Intel Gigabit LAN instead of the standard Realtek one?


intel NIC is built directly on to the P67 PCH.

The realtek one is a discrete chip.

The intel nic is regarded as faster, and less glitchy, although i have no problem with Realtek NIC's

now Broadcom..... that is another story...


----------



## JedixJarf

I live in cali and got an item from the egg the SAME day!

/thread


----------



## reflex99

i live in norcal, and it usually takes 2 days.


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11942085*
> http://www.directron.com/bx80623i52500k.html
> 
> So do I bite or do I wait another 9 hours in hopes a retailer may sell it for maybe a little less?
> 
> i5 2500K
> $229.99
> Free Shipping
> No Taxes (I live in CA)


Most of these companies do not ship on Sundays, so I don't think it makes much difference if you order now or in 24 hours.

In my opinion the smart thing to do is to wait until tomorrow afternoon so you have the time to see if there are any good deals.


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11941943*
> 
> Some US measures are different to Imperial measures (can't remember which, but we're on the net, we could find out! lol), and i hope your not suggesting *we* spell things willy nilly, we spell them correctly! Like colour for instance, i've often wondered why America chose to spell common words differently to the land their language came from, i guess you didn't follow Samual Johnson.


Ummm what. Not at all what I was saying. I'm not American... ...just stranded here!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11942227*
> Just route your wires behind mobo tray


They are routed behind it. Most of that is the gpu cables and the extra 8 pin. I guess I could try to stash the extra 8 pin behind there. Although its a hell of a time to shut the back door as is.


----------



## cory1234

How is Directron's ground shipping times?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11942612*
> They are routed behind it. Most of that is the gpu cables and the extra 8 pin. I guess I could try to stash the extra 8 pin behind there. Although its a hell of a time to shut the back door as is.


Yeah I know I have that case, they should have put more room for cable management


----------



## eduardmc

does anyone know if without the cpu the pc will turn on at all, no power on lights and fans. I'm not getting anything at the moment, i tried to turn it on without the cpu but nothing happens. i have the deluxe version and it has power and reset, both are light up but when i press then nothing happens aswell.


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Yeah I know I have that case, they should have put more room for cable management


Hands, knee, elbow, shoulder, usually in any order, that is the requirement to shut a Storm Scout un windowed side panel









It sometimes feels like a surgeon stuffing someones intestines back in







lol


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


does anyone know if without the cpu the pc will turn on at all, no power on lights and fans. I'm not getting anything at the moment, i tried to turn it on without the cpu but nothing happens. i have the deluxe version and it has power and reset, both are light up but when i press then nothing happens aswell.


Talk about keen! Nothing will happen as the central processing unit (clue cpu) is not present.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


Most of these companies do not ship on Sundays, so I don't think it makes much difference if you order now or in 24 hours.

In my opinion the smart thing to do is to wait until tomorrow afternoon so you have the time to see if there are any good deals.


Doesn't matter, if I order now I don't pay taxes and my order goes through their automated system for billing and shipping it will be shipped out Monday. Unless you can find me a retailer that has it in stock that doesn't charge me taxes and some ridiculous price gouging then I'll reconsider my options. $229.99 + Free Ship + No Taxes, kind of hard to beat right now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


How is Directron's ground shipping times?


I've bought from them before, I usually get stuff to CA within 3-4 days or less and of course no taxes plus free shipping for certain items.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I'd rather wait until the morning and get it from newegg. If you live in cali you now how bad ass their shipping is. You'll have it tuesday. Well thats how it goes for me.


Not in my experience, at least not anymore their legendary shipping is dead to me. They're slower than they used to be, back in the day I'd get my orders next day or within 2 days but those days are long gone. Takes me a minimum of 4 days or more to get anything from the Egg. Most of the stuff I get come from like their TN warehouse and even if it is sent within their CA warehouses it's still 4+ days. I'd rather go with the smaller Silicon Valley retailers. I get my shipments the next day literally with SuperBiiz, ZZF, and ExcaliberPC. Going to end up paying taxes through the roof from the Egg anyways so might as well buy local, at least I'll be guaranteed the stock is shipped locally and faster.

Must be crappy logistics for shipping to my area. Anyone who lives outside of the Egg gets it faster than I do, for me it takes 4 days to get anything from the Egg. I find that kind of silly, stock sent from CA from the Egg gets here slower to me than it does for someone else who bought it outside of CA. They must do preferential treatment of customers or at least logistics. I know people like the Egg and all but they're my last stop shop. I could drive to Microcenter and back but meh, 4 hour drive roundtrip + gas.

Most don't realize it but the Egg is a monopoly. Long gone are the days of competition














where it drove prices down lower for the consumer. Now everyone tells me to "Shop NewEgg" because they're the greatest. LOL, I'll shop there when I can't find it anywhere else for equal price + no taxes + faster shipping or cheaper + faster shipping. I bought Ram on Thursday from the Egg, my guess it will be here Tuesday, if not Tuesday then Wednesday for sure. It's shipped from within CA. And guess what? I bought some parts from SVC on Thursday for watercooling, got it today.









/rant


----------



## caseblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


Really, my vertex 2 60gb is good enough for me with more than 30gb free after installing all my app and drivers. i have 2tb f4 samsung for storage and a samsung f1 750gb for all my games.


All my apps are on the boot drive and all videos/photos from the cameras go there first before being reviewed/edited then sent to various HDDs. I often procrastinate on transferring things so it fills up very quickly.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Talk about keen! Nothing will happen as the central processing unit (clue cpu) is not present.










i know but i read somewhere that asus support bios upgrade even if you don't have cpu or ram. i guess that info must be wrong since you cannot turn the pc on


----------



## Armastitium

MicroCenter has the P8P67 PRO for $189.99... is it going to be cheaper in store tomorrow or should I order it somewhere else online?


----------



## catalan

Again 1.5% off from directron w/ code preferred3


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


i know but i read somewhere that asus support bios upgrade even if you don't have cpu or ram. i guess that info must be wrong since you cannot turn the pc on


Thats only w/ boards that have rog connect


----------



## eduardmc

just finish my build waiting for cpu (hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armastitium*


MicroCenter has the P8P67 PRO for $189.99... is it going to be cheaper in store tomorrow or should I order it somewhere else online?


No thats the price. Thats actually their "discounted" price. But for reference thats frys base price. I'm sure the egg will be cheaper. At least it pretty much always is for boards over MC and frys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


Doesn't matter, if I order now I don't pay taxes and my order goes through their automated system for billing and shipping it will be shipped out Monday. Unless you can find me a retailer that has it in stock that doesn't charge me taxes and some ridiculous price gouging then I'll reconsider my options. $229.99 + Free Ship + No Taxes, kind of hard to beat right now.

I've bought from them before, I usually get stuff to CA within 3-4 days or less and of course no taxes plus free shipping for certain items.

Not in my experience, at least not anymore their legendary shipping is dead to me. They're slower than they used to be, back in the day I'd get my orders next day or within 2 days but those days are long gone. Takes me a minimum of 4 days or more to get anything from the Egg. Most of the stuff I get come from like their TN warehouse and even if it is sent within their CA warehouses it's still 4+ days. I'd rather go with the smaller Silicon Valley retailers. I get my shipments the next day literally with SuperBiiz, ZZF, and ExcaliberPC. Going to end up paying taxes through the roof from the Egg anyways so might as well buy local, at least I'll be guaranteed the stock is shipped locally and faster.

Must be crappy logistics for shipping to my area. Anyone who lives outside of the Egg gets it faster than I do, for me it takes 4 days to get anything from the Egg. I find that kind of silly, stock sent from CA from the Egg gets here slower to me than it does for someone else who bought it outside of CA. They must do preferential treatment of customers or at least logistics. I know people like the Egg and all but they're my last stop shop. I could drive to Microcenter and back but meh, 4 hour drive roundtrip + gas.

Most don't realize it but the Egg is a monopoly. Long gone are the days of competition














where it drove prices down lower for the consumer. Now everyone tells me to "Shop NewEgg" because they're the greatest. LOL, I'll shop there when I can't find it anywhere else for equal price + no taxes + faster shipping or cheaper + faster shipping. I bought Ram on Thursday from the Egg, my guess it will be here Tuesday, if not Tuesday then Wednesday for sure. It's shipped from within CA. And guess what? I bought some parts from SVC on Thursday for watercooling, got it today.









/rant


That sucks. I can order in the morning and it will be on my doorstep the next morning. For free most the time too its awesome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Hands, knee, elbow, shoulder, usually in any order, that is the requirement to shut a Storm Scout un windowed side panel









It sometimes feels like a surgeon stuffing someones intestines back in







lol


Lol yup thats pretty much how it goes trying to get that thing on.


----------



## Jonesey I7

The results below are based on the range of the CPU turbo multiplier when overclocking.

Results are representative of 100 D2 CPUs that were binned and tested for stability under load; these results will most likely represent retail CPUs.

1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4-4.5 GHz

2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6-4.7 GHz

3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8-5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

Additionally it is recommended to keep 「C1E」and「EIST」option enabled for the best overclock scaling. This is different than previous Intel overclocking expectations where the best scaling was with disabled power states or power management options."

Direct from Asus on the 2600k.

Hope I get a 2%'r


----------



## Rust1d?

My MC does not open until 11...guess I can sleep in a bit


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


The results below are based on the range of the CPU turbo multiplier when overclocking.

Results are representative of 100 D2 CPUs that were binned and tested for stability under load; these results will most likely represent retail CPUs.

1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4-4.5 GHz

2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6-4.7 GHz

3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8-5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

Additionally it is recommended to keep 「C1E」and「EIST」option enabled for the best overclock scaling. This is different than previous Intel overclocking expectations where the best scaling was with disabled power states or power management options."

Direct from Asus on the 2600k.

Hope I get a 2%'r


I believe that was before internal pll was discovered on intel boards. Asus and gigabyte now have that option in their bios


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


The results below are based on the range of the CPU turbo multiplier when overclocking.

Results are representative of 100 D2 CPUs that were binned and tested for stability under load; these results will most likely represent retail CPUs.

1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4-4.5 GHz

2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6-4.7 GHz

3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8-5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

Additionally it is recommended to keep 「C1E」and「EIST」option enabled for the best overclock scaling. This is different than previous Intel overclocking expectations where the best scaling was with disabled power states or power management options."

Direct from Asus on the 2600k.

Hope I get a 2%'r


repost.

This was done before the PLL bug was fixed.

Those percents are irrelevant.

probably more like 90% get 4.8


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


does anyone know if without the cpu the pc will turn on at all, no power on lights and fans. I'm not getting anything at the moment, i tried to turn it on without the cpu but nothing happens. i have the deluxe version and it has power and reset, both are light up but when i press then nothing happens aswell.


Same here with the pro, tried a few days ago


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


My MC does not open until 11...guess I can sleep in a bit










NO! You have to be there earlier to walk out with Sandy Bridge while everyone waiting looks at you. Then say I bought the last one.









But really go early, a lot of people besides you want it too. Don't want to go home empty handed do you?


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


The results below are based on the range of the CPU turbo multiplier when overclocking.

Results are representative of 100 D2 CPUs that were binned and tested for stability under load; these results will most likely represent retail CPUs.

1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4-4.5 GHz

2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6-4.7 GHz

3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8-5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

Additionally it is recommended to keep 「C1E」and「EIST」option enabled for the best overclock scaling. This is different than previous Intel overclocking expectations where the best scaling was with disabled power states or power management options."

Direct from Asus on the 2600k.

Hope I get a 2%'r


Meh, I got 4.8ghz on 1.39v within a few hours of having my build done, and tbh, the only reason why I haven't "shot for 5ghz" is because I don't want to nuke my chip as using anything over 1.4v pretty much destroys any warranty.

I don't doubt with a bit of playing around in the UEFI I could get to 5ghz with less than 1.4v.

These chips are trully amazing, low temps, low volts, high clocks.


----------



## Teluvian

What time do you guys think Newegg will post the 2600k?

Will they be posting all 1155 mobos at the same time?


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11942859*
> just finish my build waiting for cpu (hopefully tomorrow)


Is that LGA1156 waterblock/backplate?


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11943126*
> What time do you guys think Newegg will post the 2600k?
> 
> Will they be posting all 1155 mobos at the same time?


I HOPE at midnight.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11943126*
> What time do you guys think Newegg will post the 2600k?
> 
> Will they be posting all 1155 mobos at the same time?


5 hrs


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11943010*
> repost.
> 
> This was done before the PLL bug was fixed.
> 
> Those percents are irrelevant.
> 
> probably more like 90% get 4.8


This.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11943126*
> What time do you guys think Newegg will post the 2600k?
> 
> Will they be posting all 1155 mobos at the same time?


I think its pretty safe to assume they will released them together. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Teluvian

What's the thought as to how quickly Newegg will sell out?

I have never purchased on launch day before.


----------



## reflex99

probably mid-day ish.

no garantee thoug.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11943126*
> What time do you guys think Newegg will post the 2600k?
> 
> Will they be posting all 1155 mobos at the same time?


I think its safe to assume they will considering they have an asrock board up listed as deactivated atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11943140*
> Is that LGA1156 waterblock/backplate?


1155 has the same mounting holes as 1156.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11943104*
> Meh, I got 4.8ghz on 1.39v within a few hours of having my build done, and tbh, the only reason why I haven't "shot for 5ghz" is because I don't want to nuke my chip as using anything over 1.4v pretty much destroys any warranty.


I'm pretty sure if your chip dies to overclocking that isn't covered in the warranty to begin with... but I haven't kept up with Intel's warranty policies so if they do support overclocking to some extent that is awesome.


----------



## 77Pat

I will probably buy the processor tonight/tomorrow, but I think I am going to wait a week for the motherboard. I want to read more reviews to make sure I make a good choice. Right now it is between Gigabyte ud4/ud3p, evga sli, or going inexpensive with the biostar tp67xe. I don't mind since I need to wait for the video card to ship anyway (would buy a z68 board if available).


----------



## Jonesey I7

Don't know on the sell out time, but I really do bet it's fast. Couple hours at best is my call, but just my opinion. Not gonna risk it though, I'm staying up until midnight and ordering the moment I see it on the screen. What time zone is newegg in? What time is it now there?


----------



## nagle3092

God this sucks, so tempted to purchase one now from somewhere else to have my build completed but I think it would be best to just wait 5hrs. Its not like anything is going to get shipped tomorrow anyways.

And the wait continues.............................


----------



## Satans_Hell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Muppets huh? I sold mine for what I payed for it, $200, man I'm a tool.

Don't hate cause you can't afford the best.


Oh I can afford it no problem, I just hate having to pay our over inflated prices.

I should have worded that differently, but we really do get screwed on tech here in the UK.


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Don't know on the sell out time, but I really do bet it's fast. Couple hours at best is my call, but just my opinion. Not gonna risk it though, I'm staying up until midnight and ordering the moment I see it on the screen. What time zone is newegg in? What time is it now there?


Newegg is pst and its 7:11pm atm


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Don't know on the sell out time, but I really do bet it's fast. Couple hours at best is my call, but just my opinion. Not gonna risk it though, I'm staying up until midnight and ordering the moment I see it on the screen. What time zone is newegg in? What time is it now there?


Pst, 7:10


----------



## reflex99

I am basing the thread title on newegg.

so you can know exactly when it will launch


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Pst, 7:10


So they won't actually list them until 2 am my time as it's 9:13 here now? Dang it man, I hope I can make it that long.


----------



## tenma

No reason to think that Newegg will sell out fast. These chips have been ready for a long time; Intel has had plenty of time to manufacture loads of them. Even if Newegg sells out, there are plenty of other online retailers that won't.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Don't know on the sell out time, but I really do bet it's fast. Couple hours at best is my call, but just my opinion. Not gonna risk it though, I'm staying up until midnight and ordering the moment I see it on the screen. What time zone is newegg in? What time is it now there?


Yeah, I totally recommend you to order it as soon as you can.

Check this out, I ordered my 2600k on Friday midnight, once I saw Hardwareversand.de (German website) had 2600k in stock!

They shipped it today (Well, Saturday) morning, and I will be getting it tomorrow or Monday.

And now, I just checked:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=41222&lid=2

And they're out of stock already!!!

Whoah, I feel lucky I was able to order it.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah, I totally recommend you to order it as soon as you can.

Check this out, I ordered my 2600k on Friday midnight, once I saw Hardwareversand.de (German website) had 2600k in stock!

They shipped it today (Well, Saturday) morning, and I will be getting it tomorrow or Monday.

And now, I just checked:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=41222&lid=2

And they're out of stock already!!!

Whoah, I feel lucky I was able to order it.


lol at the site navigation thing

"you find yourself here"

<--pro germaner


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


Is that LGA1156 waterblock/backplate?


yeah swiftech apogee xt block and 1156 back plate


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


lol at the site navigation thing

"you find yourself here"

<--pro germaner


Huh? I don't see that


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Satans_Hell*


Oh I can afford it no problem, I just hate having to pay our over inflated prices.

I should have worded that differently, but we really do get screwed on tech here in the UK.










Yah I agree you guys get robbed over there.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


yeah swiftech apogee xt block and 1156 back plate


Good to know. Does the backplate fit fine? I heard some people were having trouble mounting some of the aftermarket HSF's because of some chips on the back of the P67 mobos. I have the old Apogee GTX and just got an 1156 backplate. Hopefully I get 4 more years of life on this block before Swiftech decides to discontinue backplate support for the older Apogee CPU blocks altogether.


----------



## linkin93

I don't think I'll be upgrading after reading the Q & A.

I have 1600mhz sticks, not being able to change them sucks.


----------



## JedixJarf

CM v6 gt mounts fine on my asus pro


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


I don't think I'll be upgrading after reading the Q & A.

I have 1600mhz sticks, not being able to change them sucks.


Uh, what are you even talking about? You can run the sticks @ 1600mhz independent of the CPU clock, or up them to 1866/2133 independently as well.


----------



## DB006

CM Hyper 212 + mounts fine on my MSI P67A GD55


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


I don't think I'll be upgrading after reading the Q & A.

I have 1600mhz sticks, not being able to change them sucks.


What's the problem with 1600 Ram? As far as i know you can scale them to 1333, 1600, 1866, 2000, 2133


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


Good to know. Does the backplate fit fine? I heard some people were having trouble mounting some of the aftermarket HSF's because of some chips on the back of the P67 mobos. I have the old Apogee GTX and just got an 1156 backplate. Hopefully I get 4 more years of life on this block before Swiftech decides to discontinue backplate support for the older Apogee CPU blocks altogether.


it fits perfect, just like a 1156


----------



## bratas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006;11943104*
> Meh, I got 4.8ghz on 1.39v within a few hours of having my build done, and tbh, the only reason why I haven't "shot for 5ghz" is because I don't want to nuke my chip as using anything over 1.4v pretty much destroys any warranty.
> 
> I don't doubt with a bit of playing around in the UEFI I could get to 5ghz with less than 1.4v.
> 
> These chips are trully amazing, low temps, low volts, high clocks.


1.52 is max recommended from Intel. I think someone has taken one up to 1.6 tho a short period.


----------



## nagle3092

4hrs left......


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratas;11943771*
> 1.52 is max recommended from Intel. I think someone has taken one up to 1.6 tho a short period.


Any link offhand? I'd love to know this







!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Alright guys. I have finally got permission from the significant other (love this woman) to make this dream a reality. Five years of holding off and being responsible is finally coming to an end. I'm building a badass Sandy Bridge system and I have $1200 to spend. I already have a HAF X, a Seasonic X750, and a Dell U2211H in the mail.

With that said, I want to squeeze ever once of performance out of my money. I still need the following:
Asus P8P67 Pro
Intel 2600k
Thermalright Silver Arrow
1TB HDD
Crucial C300 64GB
GTX 570 (EVGA?)
RAM (Mushkin?)

I plan to order as much as I can tonight and tomorrow, so I can wait for newegg prices. I have a Microcenter 40 minutes from me. I want as much free shipping and no tax as possible. I live in NJ, so newegg does charge tax. I do love them though so I have no problem ordering from them.

That said, can I be so rude as to ask everyone to post the best deal on these parts that they can find? +gigarep to everyone who contributes! I know there have already been a few sweet deals posted on the C300 (low $100 after coupon and free shipping) and the Silver arrow ($75 and free shipping) so I will probably get those unless you guys have something better.

Thanks for all the help making these decisions over the past month!


----------



## nagle3092

http://www.excaliberpc.com/601509/asus-p8p67-pro-intel-p67.html

P8P67 Pro

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/910117-superbiiz-curcial-c300-64gb-105-shipped.html

C300

And I ordered my 570 direct from evga, you can get free ground shipping.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11943839*
> Alright guys. I have finally got permission from the significant other (love this woman) to make this dream a reality. Five years of holding off and being responsible is finally coming to an end. I'm building a badass Sandy Bridge system and I have $1200 to spend. I already have a HAF X, a Seasonic X750, and a Dell U2211H in the mail.
> 
> With that said, I want to squeeze ever once of performance out of my money. I still need the following:
> Asus P8P67 Pro
> Intel 2600k
> Thermalright Silver Arrow
> 1TB HDD
> Crucial C300 64GB
> GTX 570 (EVGA?)
> RAM (Mushkin?)
> 
> I plan to order as much as I can tonight and tomorrow, so I can wait for newegg prices. I have a Microcenter 40 minutes from me. I want as much free shipping and no tax as possible. I live in NJ, so newegg does charge tax. I do love them though so I have no problem ordering from them.
> 
> That said, can I be so rude as to ask everyone to post the best deal on these parts that they can find? +gigarep to everyone who contributes! I know there have already been a few sweet deals posted on the C300 (low $100 after coupon and free shipping) and the Silver arrow ($75 and free shipping) so I will probably get those unless you guys have something better.
> 
> Thanks for all the help making these decisions over the past month!


If I may... I'd recommend going for something like a Xigmatek S1283 (such as in my sig) with the 1155 mounting plate, or even a Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B, instead of the Silver Arrow. You will save a good chunk of change, and with how cool the Sandy Bridge CPU's run you'll still reach 5ghz-5.2ghz+ (I have seen OC's with the prolima HSF already doing that). That way you can snag possibly a bigger SSD with the savings on a deal.
HSF link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029 $45 shipped with a $20 rebate available.

As far as RAM, you may be able to find 8gb (2x4GB) DDR3-1333 1.5v stock for as cheaply as $70, which is what I paid for mine on newegg ($68 mushkin). Wait a day or so on the RAM for a deal, there's usually one pretty often.

The motherboard is a great choice, don't forget to get the PLL Overvolt fix BIOS such as here: http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952

GTX 570 is a great pick as well.


----------



## fliq

Wow almost 400 Pages. This thread is crazy big.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11943903*
> Wow almost 400 Pages. This thread is crazy big.


Heh I only have 100 pages on mine, I think I have my posts per page set higher.

I don't think its big enough though for a totally new architecture coming out...


----------



## Not A Good Idea

so... any word on when the evga classy board or the asus Rog maximus board debuts?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;11943891*
> If I may... I'd recommend going for something like a Xigmatek S1283 (such as in my sig) with the 1155 mounting plate, or even a Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B, instead of the Silver Arrow. You will save a good chunk of change, and with how cool the Sandy Bridge CPU's run you'll still reach 5ghz-5.2ghz+ (I have seen OC's with the prolima HSF already doing that). That way you can snag possibly a bigger SSD with the savings (S1283 is only $30-35) if you find a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As far as RAM, you may be able to find 8gb (2x4GB) DDR3-1333 1.5v stock for as cheaply as $70, which is what I paid for mine on newegg ($68 mushkin). Wait a day or so on the RAM for a deal, there's usually one pretty often.
> 
> The motherboard is a great choice, don't forget to get the PLL Overvolt fix BIOS such as here: http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952
> 
> GTX 570 is a great pick as well.


Thanks for the advice. A big reason for the Silver Arrow is the ability to keep the fan speed VERY low to still get great temps. Noise is definitely a priority of mine so I am okay spending a extra money for the huge heatsink to keep the fans on a very low RPM. The megahalems doesn't come with fans, so its not much of a savings anyway. The SA is $75, and the megahalems would be $60ish without fans.

A bigger SSD would be great, as long as it doesn't sacrifice speed. The 128 c300 is almost double the price.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11943960*
> Thanks for the advice. A big reason for the Silver Arrow is the ability to keep the fan speed VERY low to still get great temps. Noise is definitely a priority of mine so I am okay spending a extra money for the huge heatsink to keep the fans on a very low RPM. The megahalems doesn't come with fans, so its not much of a savings anyway. The SA is $75, and the megahalems would be $60ish without fans.
> 
> A bigger SSD would be great, as long as it doesn't sacrifice speed. The 128 c300 is almost double the price.


Gotcha,







. The Silver Arrow doesn't sound like a bad idea then.


----------



## bratas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;11943829*
> Any link offhand? I'd love to know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf


----------



## Jonesey I7

3 more hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11943839*
> Alright guys. I have finally got permission from the significant other (love this woman) to make this dream a reality. Five years of holding off and being responsible is finally coming to an end. I'm building a badass Sandy Bridge system and I have $1200 to spend. I already have a HAF X, a Seasonic X750, and a Dell U2211H in the mail.
> 
> With that said, I want to squeeze ever once of performance out of my money. I still need the following:
> Asus P8P67 Pro
> Intel 2600k
> Thermalright Silver Arrow
> 1TB HDD
> Crucial C300 64GB
> GTX 570 (EVGA?)
> RAM (Mushkin?)
> 
> I plan to order as much as I can tonight and tomorrow, so I can wait for newegg prices. I have a Microcenter 40 minutes from me. I want as much free shipping and no tax as possible. I live in NJ, so newegg does charge tax. I do love them though so I have no problem ordering from them.
> 
> That said, can I be so rude as to ask everyone to post the best deal on these parts that they can find? +gigarep to everyone who contributes! I know there have already been a few sweet deals posted on the C300 (low $100 after coupon and free shipping) and the Silver arrow ($75 and free shipping) so I will probably get those unless you guys have something better.
> 
> Thanks for all the help making these decisions over the past month!


I would get a Samsung F3 1TB as it usually hovers around ~$50 shipped on Ewiz. Right now it's $51.84 shipped using code HELLO2011.

For Sandy Bridge, anything from 1333+ MHz will do. Newegg has Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600 sticks for $57 shipped. So two of them will cost $114.

The rest looks good. I'm bought the same motherboard and it's very, very nice. Can't wait to get my 2600k tomorrow.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Anyone know the stock vid for these?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratas;11944009*
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf


Thanks, that's really good info!


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11943922*
> Heh I only have 100 pages on mine, I think I have my posts per page set higher.
> 
> I don't think its big enough though for a totally new architecture coming out...


i might steal your avatar.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11943960*
> Thanks for the advice. A big reason for the Silver Arrow is the ability to keep the fan speed VERY low to still get great temps. Noise is definitely a priority of mine so I am okay spending a extra money for the huge heatsink to keep the fans on a very low RPM. The megahalems doesn't come with fans, so its not much of a savings anyway. The SA is $75, and the megahalems would be $60ish without fans.
> 
> A bigger SSD would be great, as long as it doesn't sacrifice speed. The 128 c300 is almost double the price.


Megahalems are $65 shipped w/ fans

$52 shipped for megahalems from ewiz w/ code hello2011
$13 shipped for 2 120mm high speed yateloons from jabtech w/ code rrr


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944046*
> Anyone know the stock vid for these?


2500/2500K 1.280

2600/2600K 1.168

http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1178&page=3

At least for ES samples it is. Should be around 1.1-1.2. What happen to the Golden CPU?


----------



## Backfat

4000th!

Epic thread is epic.


----------



## eduardmc

4001 even more epic


----------



## ____

New rule. Your last post # in this thread is the maximum frequency you are allowed to OC to.


----------



## exlink

Would I be better off getting 4GB DDR3 2000 or 8GB DDR 1600 ram? Primarily used for eyefinity gaming with some photoshop and file compression/decompression from time to time. Will be paired with a 2500K (obviously will be overclocked).


----------



## catalan

Wow the vid on the 2600k is a lot lower


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11944160*
> 2500/2500K 1.280
> 
> 2600/2600K 1.168
> 
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1178&page=3
> 
> At least for ES samples it is. Should be around 1.1-1.2. What happen to the Golden CPU?


SOld locally for $135 more than I got it here for, just enough to get the 2600k and board I wanted.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11944198*
> New rule. Your last post # in this thread is the maximum frequency you are allowed to OC to.


In that case we need to get this thread to over 9000 for you.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11944204*
> Would I be better off getting 4GB DDR3 2000 or 8GB DDR 1600 ram? Primarily used for eyefinity gaming with some photoshop and file compression/decompression from time to time. Will be paired with a 2500K (obviously will be overclocked).


8GB DDR3 1600. The extra speed is minimal from those two bin differences, and the RAM size will help for your non-gaming needs.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11944198*
> New rule. Your last post # in this thread is the maximum frequency you are allowed to OC to.


before newegg release


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11944198*
> New rule. Your last post # in this thread is the maximum frequency you are allowed to OC to.


So I guess we need another thousand posts . . .









Which of these coolers would you go with?

1. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Largest amount of metal, reviews look good)

2. Hyper 212+ (Cheap, DHT)

3. Corsair A50 (Even cheaper after MIR, DHT)

4. Corsair A70 (MIR makes it 212+ price, bigger heat pipes, 2 fans)

5. Other (post your own) Need's to be cheap ~$40 max

Will be on a 2500K I am hoping for 4.7 - 5ghz so it will need to handle a little heat.


----------



## fliq

Super Mega


----------



## AuraNova

Is there anyone here getting a non-K CPU? Just curious.

Anyway, like I said before, it feels like one of those overnight store campouts.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11944263*
> So I guess we need another thousand posts . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these coolers would you go with?
> 
> 1. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Largest amount of metal, reviews look good)
> 
> 2. Hyper 212+ (Cheap, DHT)
> 
> 3. Corsair A50 (Even cheaper after MIR, DHT)
> 
> 4. Corsair A70 (MIR makes it 212+ price, bigger heat pipes, 2 fans)
> 
> 5. Other (post your own) Need's to be cheap ~$40 max
> 
> Will be on a 2500K I am hoping for 4.7 - 5ghz so it will need to handle a little heat.


Mugen II


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944303*
> Is there anyone here getting a non-K CPU? Just curious.


That is not a question here at OCN.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944311*
> That is not a question here at OCN.


You'd be surprised.
















I have to admit, I was actually going to get a Pentium G840 for a simple work computer.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944208*
> SOld locally for $135 more than I got it here for, just enough to get the 2600k and board I wanted.


Ah, so why did you decide to go Sandy Bridge? I thought you needed the 16x + 16x bandwidth for the triple monitor setup. UD7 with NF200 is too expensive at $320 enthusiast prices.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944303*
> Is there anyone here getting a non-K CPU? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, it feels like one of those overnight store campouts.


Nope noone.


----------



## Twistacles

Anyone know if NCIX.com will have the Sandy Bs at midnight?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11944323*
> Ah, so why did you decide to go Sandy Bridge? I thought you needed the 16x + 16x bandwidth for the triple monitor setup. UD7 with NF200 is too expensive at $320 enthusiast prices.


i ran 3 monitors on 8x just fine......


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11944323*
> Ah, so why did you decide to go Sandy Bridge? I thought you needed the 16x + 16x bandwidth for the triple monitor setup. UD7 with NF200 is too expensive at $320 enthusiast prices.


I cannot resist new technology, I admit it. And I figure, with dual 6870's even with a 10% difference will still be 45-50fps, which is plenty for me.


----------



## reflex99

I want a UD7 now.

or a Big Bang Marshall.

the MSI fanboi within cannot resist.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944303*
> Is there anyone here getting a non-K CPU? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, it feels like one of those overnight store campouts.


Later down the road i might purchase one for a mitx sg05 build unless they release mitx boards that are able to oc


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11944295*
> Super Mega


That looks cool, and probably cools great, just that it's about twice my budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944303*
> Is there anyone here getting a non-K CPU? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, it feels like one of those overnight store campouts.


What are these _non_ K Sandy Bridge CPU's you speak of????!!!























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944304*
> Mugen II


I'm leaning that way. It appears to offer the best cooling / cost of those before rebate. Still haven't found a review compairing the Mugen 2 with the A70. This makes it look good. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/lga-1156-heatsink,2535-16.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944347*
> I cannot resist new technology, I admit it. And I figure, with dual 6870's even with a 10% difference will still be 45-50fps, which is plenty for me.


I doubt you will even see a 10% hit. The difference between x8 and x16 is pretty small especially with a lot more games caching more textures on GPU. (Larger amount of VRAM available)


----------



## reflex99

my OCD wont allow for 8x PCIe.

knowing that i am missing even only 3% drives me nuts.....


----------



## JedixJarf

Thinking of going with the asus ws revolution when its released


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11944427*
> What are these _non_ K Sandy Bridge CPU's you speak of????!!!


Non-K? Oh man, what was I thinking!


----------



## Twistacles

Its midnight now and nothing is listed on ncix and newegg :/


----------



## Jonesey I7

Anyone know if there will be "a" and "b" batches out for release? And if the b's will be better than the a's again?


----------



## JedixJarf

Chips are up on tiger direct RIGHT NOW


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11944461*
> Its midnight now and nothing is listed on ncix and newegg :/


Timezone.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11944461*
> Its midnight now and nothing is listed on ncix and newegg :/


lrn2california

only 9PM newegg time


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11944470*
> Chips are up on tiger direct RIGHT NOW


Yup *$229.99 for the I5 2500K!!!
*
I would bite if I didn't live in FL. $16 in tax







Even if New Egg charges shipping it wont be $16.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11944470*
> Chips are up on tiger direct RIGHT NOW


You're correct!


----------



## Jonesey I7

Tigerdirect HAS EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I'm waiting for the egg, no tax, cheaper shipping.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944508*
> Tigerdirect HAS EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I'm waiting for the egg, no tax, cheaper shipping.


Yeah, if it wasn't for tax, I would be getting my stuff from them.


----------



## BillOhio

Just throwing it out there: I know there are a lot of Ontarionians on the board. I'll be at Microcenter tomorrow and am shipping some stuff to Etobicoke to arrive by Friday (I'm moving up there). If it would help anyone for me to grab a chip and board at the Microcenter price feel free to drop me a PM. You don't need to front me the cash and you'll have it by next weekend. I can drop it in with some stuff of my own that I'm shipping up there anyway.


----------



## AuraNova

Um, I'll just leave this here...

*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070*


----------



## Twistacles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11944472*
> lrn2california
> 
> only 9PM newegg time


Pssh eastern is the only timezone that matters.

I wish, anyways :[


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944303*
> Is there anyone here getting a non-K CPU? Just curious.


They make non-K CPU's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11944377*
> I want a UD7 now.
> 
> or a Big Bang Marshall.
> 
> the MSI fanboi within cannot resist.


UD7 is expensive for its features, Big Bang Marshall has a lot of PCIE. When I first saw Big Bang Fusion for the 1366 and 1156 I was like







*** lol, I thought it was ridiculous. Who the hell would need 8 PCIE slots? then I thought about it for a moment, you could possibly run 8 graphics cards and do some folding. But I'd think you'd need a reactor to run it and I'm not sure if even 8 cards would work on it.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auranova;11944538*
> um, i'll just leave this here...
> 
> *http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16819115072
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16819115070*


woooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Lq Cloud

well, buy them up people
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=1969

just found







motherboards forsale aswell.


----------



## Xcrunner

Newegg has them!


----------



## Twistacles

Link to ud4!
search engine isnt working
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128463


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944538*
> Um, I'll just leave this here...
> 
> *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070*


I also wanted to add they were not up on the side menu. I have had the page for the i5 2400 bookmarked for about a week, since it was the only page Newegg actually put on their server. All I did was refresh the page just now and it said in stock. So I looked for the others.


----------



## Kmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11944494*
> Yup *$229.99 for the I5 2500K!!!
> *
> I would bite if I didn't live in FL. $16 in tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if New Egg charges shipping it wont be $16.


Just pick it up at compuse stores no shipping charge.

Also they will be in the stores tomorrow if you want one in person


----------



## AtomicFrost

:yessir:
















Got an I5-2500K!


----------



## BassDX

Tempting but still waiting for Microcenter or Amazon...


----------



## Armastitium

It'll be cheaper at Microcenter, so screw this lol


----------



## nagle3092

ORDERED!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks JedixJarf +1


----------



## Xcrunner

anyone find the motherboards on newegg yet?


----------



## Jonesey I7

Oh yea baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistacles

Waiting on NCIX because they've never let me down and they're Canadian company


----------



## 77Pat

Waiting for Amazon. It would be around an hour each way to Microcenter + tolls/train fare so I don't think it is worth it for me.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Pat;11944619*
> Waiting for Amazon. It would be around an hour each way to Microcenter + tolls/train fare so I don't think it is worth it for me.


Yeah, if you have that many obstacles, then I'd pay the extra $20.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944508*
> Tigerdirect HAS EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I'm waiting for the egg, no tax, cheaper shipping.


ordered. 2 day shipping.

Will take less time than newegg! and cheaper.!


----------



## Porter_

come on amazon, need me some 1 day prime


----------



## ____

where my mobo at?


----------



## eduardmc

ok ordered from newegg but if i can get one tomorrow from microcenter i'll just refuse shipping when it arrived


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11944617*
> Waiting on NCIX because they've never let me down and they're Canadian company


I'm guessing they go on-site at around 2400 hours pacific time.


----------



## tconroy135

Newegg hasn't listed the MOBOs yet, annyoing.


----------



## catalan

My 2500k has been ordered through newegg


----------



## eduardmc

i feel sorry for everyone who went to sleep and set the alarm for 3pm pacific time. newegg would probably be sold out by then.


----------



## tconroy135

Is the Sabertooth p67 out today?


----------



## Xcrunner

Newegg taking forever to list the motherboards...


----------



## reflex99

I got my 2600K!!!!!!

i am soooo pumped!


----------



## AuraNova

I'm working on the research factor, I found the top three Gigabyte boards...

*UD4: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128463
UD5: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128464
UD7: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128465*

I'm working on finding the others right now.


----------



## JedixJarf

Waiting for amazon, free 2 day shipping no tax


----------



## Porter_

how the hell did you guys even find them on newegg? i can't find them without clicking the links provided here. wondering if i'm searching Amazon 'correctly'....


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11944693*
> Waiting for amazon, free 2 day shipping no tax


same, searching for Sandy Bridge, i5-2500k, etc. pulls up nothing so far....


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135;11944656*
> Newegg hasn't listed the MOBOs yet, annyoing.


Microcenter has a few in the ad that's in the online deal section. Prices look very respectable. $230 for that Asus board with the USB3 front panel extension. I forget if that model is the Deluxe or the Pro. I figure for $630 with new copy of windows, you could flip a rig from 1366 to 1155 with a 2600k and a very solid board, plus the OS.

On the other hand, $630 buys an awful lot of upgrades...

edit: and I really don't know which boards aesthitics look more 'badass' the new GA's or the new Asus with that heatsheild thing. I was happy to see GA get away from the babyblue, but then Asus picks it up in a lot of their new, non-heatsheild boards...


----------



## ____

newegg china has had them for a day

newegg stop trolling us. upload the mobos


----------



## Diabolical999

i7-2600K already on Tigerdirect:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7073159


----------



## cory1234

AHHHHH Buy on newegg (3day) or wait for Amazon (2day)? I'm going to sleep soon. Please respond!!!!


----------



## fliq

nice job guys...I'll have mine in the mourning!


----------



## Porter_

anyone that finds them on amazon, i'd appreciate a link (i've had no luck)


----------



## GoldenTiger

I went for this setup, estimated delivery feb 14 (overnight claims feb 11, 2-day claims feb 14, go figure... hopefully it shows feb 12







):

ASUS P8P67 Pro Intel P67 Motherboard and Intel Core i7-2600K 3.40 GHz Quad-Core Unlocked and Intel Promotion - Civilization V Game Download Bundle(4.48 lbs)
$499.99 + $13.xx 2-day shipping.

From tigerdirect.


----------



## Kakkilop

****, Canada doesnt have them


----------



## fliq

Anybody find the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme?


----------



## todior

damn shoud i get the ud7 ot the p67 deluxe


----------



## anoob

Is Amazon really going to list the 2500K's and 2600K's? From my experience they area always behind in the PC parts department. Hence why I don't usually get my parts from them but if they do offer it I will use my Prime account and use Next Day shipping. Will be a lot better for us CA shoppers. Otherwise it's looking like I will go with TigerDirect or Directron right now.


----------



## Twistacles

Damn I didn't expect the UD5 to be 264$... Is it worth it to get it over the UD4? My main motivation is the coolness of it, but does it clock better?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11944717*
> newegg china has had them for a day
> 
> newegg stop trolling us. upload the mobos


Newegg technically can't release them until midnight PST. Still 2 1/2 hours away. BUT, their pages are on their server.

_Found the MSI ones:_

*GD53: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130553
GD55: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130553
GD65: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130553*


----------



## ____

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131679&cm_re=13-131-_-13-131-679-_-Product

YEEEAAAAAAHHHHH

ASUUUUUUSUSUSUSUS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-131


----------



## eduardmc

newegg delivery time for me is tuesday since free ground shipping for me is always overnight. They have a location close to my town.

butttttt i want my cpu today, so stilll will try to get it from microcenter and refuse this one when it comes


----------



## Backfat

lol 128 people ITT.

Would like to see some ASUS mobo links


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11944747*
> Damn I didn't expect the UD5 to be 264$... Is it worth it to get it over the UD4? My main motivation is the coolness of it, but does it clock better?


Not from what I've seen previously.


----------



## Adam23

Overclockers has them for UK users

i5 1155

i7 1155


----------



## Xcrunner

That is a lot cheaper for the deluxe than i thought...


----------



## BobXX

P8P67 Pro

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682&cm_re=13-131-_-13-131-682-_-Product


----------



## koven

anyone see the sabertooth p67 anywhere?


----------



## catalan

Boards are cheaper on ewiz still


----------



## spitty13

I bought the Gigabyte ud4 a few days ago at fry's and was going to go to either microcenter or frys to pick up the actual processor tomorrow morning. Still very much torn between the 2500K or 2600K. First person to quote this post gets to decide which one i buy.


----------



## Armastitium

We've found them all! And christ I'm just going to order from directron or superbiiz or something.


----------



## Twistacles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11944775*
> I bought the Gigabyte ud4 a few days ago at fry's and was going to go to either microcenter or frys to pick up the actual processor tomorrow morning. Still very much torn between the 2500K or 2600K. First person to quote this post gets to decide which one i buy.


i5


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11944771*
> Boards are cheaper on ewiz still


+1, So glad I got my ASUS Pro for $170 shipped.

Just pulled the trigger on the i5 2500k. Here's to hoping it's not a downgrade from my old i7 875k



































.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11944775*
> i bought the gigabyte ud4 a few days ago at fry's and was going to go to either microcenter or frys to pick up the actual processor tomorrow morning. Still very much torn between the 2500k or 2600k. First person to quote this post gets to decide which one i buy.


2600k edit: this thread is moving fast


----------



## kyle2194

Processors: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=19-115
MSI: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-130
Biostar: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-138
Asus: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-131
Gigabyte: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-128


----------



## AuraNova

Even though they have been found, ASUS boards:

*P8P67: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131681
PRO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682*

Looks like Newegg is slowly putting everything together.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Eh, I went for the Asus P8P67 Pro + Intel i7 2600K + Civ 5 game download + 2-day shipping for $513.xx off of Tiger, should be here Wednesday likely







. I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Jonesey I7

anyone got a link to the gigabyte boards? ud4? newegg?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11944766*
> That is a lot cheaper for the deluxe than i thought...


microcenter has it for the same price, you pay tax but no shipping. superbizz had the deluxe for $203 plus shipping a few days ago with the coupon,


----------



## Raul-7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11944775*
> I bought the Gigabyte ud4 a few days ago at fry's and was going to go to either microcenter or frys to pick up the actual processor tomorrow morning. Still very much torn between the 2500K or 2600K. First person to quote this post gets to decide which one i buy.


Depends if you need HT or not. Do you video encode or compress files on a regular basis? If not, get the i5 2500K.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11944746*
> Is Amazon really going to list the 2500K's and 2600K's? From my experience they area always behind in the PC parts department. Hence why I don't usually get my parts from them but if they do offer it I will use my Prime account and use Next Day shipping. Will be a lot better for us CA shoppers. Otherwise it's looking like I will go with TigerDirect or Directron right now.


I have also noticed this about Amazon, that's why I pulled the trigger for the 2500K on New Egg.

Also cheaper then Tiger for me. I also doubt that Amazon will have it for less.


----------



## exlink

Where is the P8P67-M Pro on Newegg?


----------



## Nillaien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;11944731*
> I went for this setup, estimated delivery feb 14 (overnight claims feb 11, 2-day claims feb 14, go figure... hopefully it shows feb 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> ASUS P8P67 Pro Intel P67 Motherboard and Intel Core i7-2600K 3.40 GHz Quad-Core Unlocked and Intel Promotion - Civilization V Game Download Bundle(4.48 lbs)
> $499.99 + $13.xx 2-day shipping.
> 
> From tigerdirect.


I cant find this anyone link it for me?


----------



## ____

i just remembered i dont have a credit card, bank account, or a job


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11944804*
> I have also noticed this about Amazon, that's why I pulled the trigger for the 2500K on New Egg.
> 
> Also cheaper then Tiger for me. I also doubt that Amazon will have it for less.


777 posts. It's a sign you made a good decision







.


----------



## AuraNova

Here's a one stop post for you:

reflex, if you didn't put it up already, here's everything in a nutshell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944538*
> *PROCESSORS:*
> *2500K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072
> 2600K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070*
> 
> *ASUS boards:*
> *P8P67: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131681
> PRO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682*
> 
> *MSI boards:*
> *GD53: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130551
> GD55: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130552
> GD65: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130553*
> 
> *Gigabyte boards:*
> *UD4: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128463
> UD5: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128464
> UD7: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128465*


----------



## koven

how come no maximus or sabertooth??


----------



## ____

can this be added in the title so that people stop asking for links

"see post #4096 for mobos"

*or update the OP*


----------



## fliq

Can't find the Maximus Iv Extreme though...but not be out yet. A damn shame!


----------



## BobXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11944810*
> Where is the P8P67-M Pro on Newegg?


I don't see it either.


----------



## todior

allright ordered the 2600k and asus p67 deluxe aim super pumped


----------



## Jonesey I7

Hope they don't over sell and have to "regret to inform" some of us?!?!?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11939710*
> So I just went to microcenter to pick up some umm "stuff". And they have tons of 2600k but no maximus board


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11944810*
> Where is the P8P67-M Pro on Newegg?


Good luck, your probably gonna have to order it from excaliberpc.com like I did last week.


----------



## Jonesey I7

SOmeone go make us a Sandy Bridge club right now. * And shoot your boy some credit for it, I'm just to lazy to do it *


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11944770*
> anyone see the sabertooth p67 anywhere?


Nope, all the links I found for Sabertooth was only pre-order/special order. Didn't see anything for Maximus IV Extreme either. Dunno, seems like they might be out laters this month.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944851*
> Hope they don't over sell and have to "regret to inform" some of us?!?!?


you jinxed it for yourself


----------



## alancsalt

This forum thread is so frantic it borders on a DOS attack! Sometimes OCN doesn't want to load today, so I might as well blame all of you Sandy Bridgers ....


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944857*
> SOmeone go make us a Sandy Bridge club right now. * And shoot your boy some credit for it, I'm just to lazy to do it *


Reflex already has one going! Join up!


----------



## ____

my dad just told me "too late today, I'll order it tomorrow"

GOD DOMMOT


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11944810*
> Where is the P8P67-M Pro on Newegg?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobXX;11944840*
> I don't see it either.


*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131686*


----------



## reflex99

I find it funny that Jean-luc got his 2600K for $320 shipped, 3 weeks before release


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11944857*
> SOmeone go make us a Sandy Bridge club right now. * And shoot your boy some credit for it, I'm just to lazy to do it *


Theres already a sandy bridge club. It was made when this thread was. Sometimes its better to use the search function before posting


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11944891*
> I find it funny that Jean-luc got his 2600K for $320 shipped, 3 weeks before release


ES though and they blow as far as the Retail Revisions go.


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944888*
> *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131686*


Not the right motherboard. Thats the H67 chipset, I want the P67 one. Thanks though!


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11944891*
> I find it funny that Jean-luc got his 2600K for $320 shipped, 3 weeks before release


He is a martyr for sure


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Any word on this tigerdirect deal?


----------



## Armastitium

This stuff is on slickdeals. How long will be see out of stock?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11944902*
> Not the right motherboard. Thats the H67 chipset, I want the P67 one. Thanks though!


Darn, I misread the H instead of P. Sorry. LOL


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11944896*
> Theres already a sandy bridge club. It was made when this thread was. Sometimes its better to use the search function before posting


yes sir, sir. Loosen up, I'm just excited just like everyone INCLUDING YOU should be.

Bueler.......
Bueler.......
Bueler........


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944822*
> Here's a one stop post for you:
> 
> reflex, if you didn't put it up already, here's everything in a nutshell.


All of the MSI board links point to the same board.









EDIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976&IsNodeId=1&name=LGA%201155

All of the 1155 mobos they have


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944888*
> *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131686*


that's H67 not P67 but nice find.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11944813*
> I cant find this anyone link it for me?


Huh, they took it off.... it now shows unavailable, I'm concerned







.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7144663&sku=B69-5209 was the link.


----------



## kyle2194

Can you post this in op?
Quote:


> Processors: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=19-115
> MSI: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-130
> Biostar: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-138
> Asus: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-131
> Gigabyte: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Suggested&Description=13-128


----------



## Porter_

screw waiting for amazon, ordered my i5-2500K on newegg. SO EXCITED


----------



## ShaCanX

Yeeessssss!!! Pulled the trigger on the 2500k. Am going to wait a week or so before getting a mobo. Need to get some user feedback first.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11944927*
> All of the MSI board links point to the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600093976&IsNodeId=1&name=LGA%201155
> 
> All of the 1155 mobos they have


Not anymore...









*http://www.overclock.net/11944822-post4107.html*


----------



## Nillaien

Ouch thanks for showing the link though....

+1


----------



## Twistacles

Is it me or is that biostar mobo really ****ty-looking?


----------



## Xcrunner

Combos on newegg are starting to show up


----------



## ____

i like how we spammed htmls before newegg even organized the stuff


----------



## Vlasov_581

i can't believe 36% are upgrading _from_ 1366


----------



## 4.54billionyears

will ASUS P8P67 PRO do gtx570 sli?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11944966*
> i like how we spammed htmls before newegg even organized the stuff


hehehehe...


----------



## reflex99

I think i am going to swing by frys tommorow around 7pm.

See if they have a 2500K or 2600k

if they do i will refuse the TD order


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581;11944976*
> i can't believe 36% are upgrading _from_ 1366


yup. do work.


----------



## Twistacles

MSI BOARDS UP ON NCIX

*MSI P67A-GD55 P67:*http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57197&vpn=P67A-GD55&manufacture=MSI/MicroStar

*MSI H67MS-E33 H67*
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57512&vpn=H67MS-E33&manufacture=MSI/MicroStar

*MSI P67A-GD65 P67*
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57196&vpn=P67A-GD65&manufacture=MSI/MicroStar

*MSI P67S-C43 P67*
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57214&vpn=P67S-C43&manufacture=MSI/MicroStar


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581;11944976*
> i can't believe 36% are upgrading _from_ 1366


That's how a computer enthusiast is, they usually want the latest stuff.

Hey reflex99, did you get my PM?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11944632*
> come on amazon, need me some 1 day prime


word


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11944993*
> That's how a computer enthusiast is, they usually want the latest stuff.
> 
> Hey reflex99, did you get my PM?


added to OP already


----------



## whitehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11944964*
> Combos on newegg are starting to show up


looking for a 2600k + p8p67 pro or deluxe combo, hope they'll have one


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears;11944977*
> will ASUS P8P67 PRO do gtx570 sli?


Yes at 8x/8x


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears;11944977*
> will ASUS P8P67 PRO do gtx570 sli?


yes it will work just fine


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945000*
> word


looks like my patience lasts around 10 minutes or so. i ordered from newegg with overnight shipping.


----------



## Teluvian

Ordered my P8P67 PRO and 2600k, alone with 8GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM.

Woot!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11945010*
> looks like my patience lasts around 10 minutes or so. i ordered from newegg with overnight shipping.


yeah i think im gonna go tiger direct so no tax


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitehawk;11945003*
> looking for a 2600k + p8p67 pro or deluxe combo, hope they'll have one


So far just mobo/ram combos


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11945025*
> So far just mobo/ram combos


Any combos with the P8P67 PRO?


----------



## vortech

Thanks everyone! I'm in for a 2600K, P8P67 Deluxe, and G.SKILL 8GB 1600 CL7 RAM


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11945037*
> Any combos with the P8P67 PRO?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCombos.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682&SubCategory=280&SortField=0&PageSize=10&page=1


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm impressed. These Newegg prices are pretty damn modest, I was worried they would be trying to penny pinch and price gauge the hell out of everything, even RAM. Going for a 2600k + P67 Pro + 1600 RAM.


----------



## JedixJarf

lol the free shipping from newegg says it should take 1 day to get here


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11945042*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCombos.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682&SubCategory=280&SortField=0&PageSize=10&page=1


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Xcrunner

Anyone know how many SATA2/3 cables come with the P8P67 Pro?


----------



## caseblue

What is the P8P67-M PRO version of the board? ExcaliburPC has the P8P67 "M" Pro for $144 and the P8P67 Pro (non "M") for $184. Anybody know what this is about? I now see the M version on a bunch of sites.


----------



## DBordello

Any word about Microcenter? Any guesses on when they will allow us to reserve CPUs for instore pickup?


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11945061*
> What is the P8P67-M PRO version of the board? ExcaliburPC has the P8P67 "M" Pro for $144 and the P8P67 Pro (non "M") for $184. Anybody know what this is about? I now see the M version on a bunch of sites.


The -M versions are mATX.


----------



## BobXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11945061*
> What is the P8P67-M PRO version of the board? ExcaliburPC has the P8P67 "M" Pro for $144 and the P8P67 Pro (non "M") for $184. Anybody know what this is about? I now see the M version on a bunch of sites.


M = Micro-ATX


----------



## gdawg33

this thread sure is popular.


----------



## Durandal1707

w00t w00t just got a 2500k, Asus PRO, 950 corshair PSU, 8GB 1600 RipJaw ram and the D14 cooler. w00t w00t!


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33;11945077*
> this thread sure is popular.


156/2565 ~= 6.1% of OCN + guests are on this thread


----------



## AMD HATER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11666318*
> *THEY ARE UP ON TIGERDIRECT AND NEWEGG, ASWELL AS OTHER RETAILERS!
> *
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/go/core/genTwo.asp?cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot%2001-_-promo_Corei5Corei7
> 
> (cant find newegg links)
> 
> I would like to say thank your to everyone that made this thread popular. Without you, the wait for Sandy would not have been nearly as bearable.
> 
> I would also like to thank Jean-Luc for starting this thread. Although he may not be with us, without him, this thread probably would not be as great as it is.
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> Q: where can i find reviews?:
> A: here
> 
> Q: What is the deal with ram?
> A:Only K edition CPU's can achieve ram speeds higher than 1333. The ram is on a multi separate from the CPU. It goes in increments like this: 1066, 1333, 1600, 1866, 2133.
> 
> You may notice that 2000 is not on the list, but never fear, as you can just run your 2000MHz rated sticks at either 1866 (with lower timings) or 2133 (slightly higher timings), whicever will net better settings for you.
> 
> Q: what brands have UEFI
> A: at the present time, the only brand confirmed not to have it, is Gigabyte, but their boards do support it, so it will be added later on.
> 
> Q: UD4 or P8P67 evo!??!?!11111 (or any other comparison for that matter)
> A. all 1155 P67 boards will overclock to pretty much the same level, so just get whichever board you like better.
> 
> Q: how do you overclock SB, and is the BLK locked?
> A: no, the BLK is not locked, but since the pll is now on die, it generates the clock for EVERYTHING (almost) on the board, much of which cannot tolerate higher than stock frequencies. Overclocking is now done with multiplier ONLY.
> 
> Q: what is up with chipsets?
> A: P67 no IGP pass-thru, can OC
> H67 has IGP Pass-thru, cannot OC
> Z68 has IGP Pass-thru, can OC, being released Q2 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: original thread
> 
> 
> 
> How many are planning on upgrading and from what platform?
> 
> i5 2400 on newegg:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115074&cm_re=sandy_bridge-_-19-115-074-_-Product
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics and preliminary prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.7Ghz On Air*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5189Mhz On Air*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5292Mhz On Air*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have our first Sandy Bridge Processor Sighting and it's In stock... Hmmmm
> 
> http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52400_intel_core_i5_i5_2400_3_10_ghz_processor_quad_core_1_mb_l2_6_mb_l3_p548317.html?atc=gbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the 2500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i52500_la_i5_2500_qc_lga1155_3_3ghz_p548320.html?atc=gbs
> 
> I7 2600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neobits.com/intel_bx80623i72600_la_i7_2600_qc_lga1155_3_4ghz_p548319.html?atc=gbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: motherboard pics and video
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQd6FUEhux8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Available 1155 Motherboards - Updated Stardate 64497.3 - 12.30.10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Motherboard Prices
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte P67A-UD3 :
> 
> Provantage : 112.64 - 132.09 with Shipping
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud3~7GIGB098.htm
> Buy.com : 127.99 - Free shipping
> http://www.buy.com/prod/ga-p67a-ud3-motherboard/q/loc/101/219171893.html
> Ebay - 127.99
> Amazon : 146.99
> Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD3 Motherboard: Electronics
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4 :
> 
> Provantage : 172.91 - 192.36 Shipped
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud4~7GIGB096.htm
> IUnitek : 190.58 - 205.73 Shipped
> http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043295
> Amazon.com : 199.23
> Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD4 Motherboard: Electronics
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5 :
> 
> Provantage : 252.21
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud5~7GIGB095.htm
> iUnitek : 257.45
> http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043300
> Amazon.com : 267.08
> Amazon.com: GA-P67A-UD5 Motherboard: Electronics
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 :
> 
> Provantage : 308.35
> http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-p67a-ud7~7GIGB094.htm
> iUnitek : 324.32
> http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22043298
> Amazon.com : 344.46
> Amazon.com: Intel P67 Atx Mb: Electronics
> 
> Asrock :
> 
> No Prices Listed At This Time
> 
> MSI :
> 
> P67 C43 : 126.00
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98964
> 
> P67 C45 : 136.00
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98963
> 
> P67 GD55 : 156.99
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98962
> 
> P67 GD65 : 182.00
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=FO&scriteria=AA98961
> 
> Asus :
> 
> P8P67 Pro : 191.51
> http://www.iunitek.com/iunitek/index.cfm?fuseaction=shop.dspSpecs&part=22602503
> 
> P8P67 Deluxe : 243.40
> http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=enter&thispage=01100300U032_BDY3304P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!
> 
> UPDATE: 1/2/11:
> Prices spotted at FRY's:


*OH LAWD IM GOING TO CAMP OUTSIDE OF COMPUSA!!! I WILL GET MY SANDY BRIDGE CHIP HEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH*

but yeah thats great i wonder how fast micro center will sell out


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11945059*
> Anyone know how many SATA2/3 cables come with the P8P67 Pro?


Here is an unboxing video of the Deluxe that someone posted a few days ago.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9lleCSPF4Y[/ame]

In the vid, it looks like the Deluxe comes with 3 cables, so hopefully the PRO will have at least that many.


----------



## JedixJarf

Just pulled trigger on 2500k from the egg, too impatient for amazon.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

ordered this from newegg. i'll get a new 600t case in february


----------



## vortech

Newegg sure is slowing down


----------



## Twistacles

*Gigabyte boards coming up on NCIX aswell.

UD3:*
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57830&vpn=GA-H67A-UD3H&manufacture=Gigabyte
*
D2:*
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57831&vpn=GA-H67M-D2&manufacture=Gigabyte


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11945088*
> 156/2565 ~= 6.1% of OCN + guests are on this thread


that's only the people online there are over 150,000 members on OCN.


----------



## AMD HATER

$330 is so much for a dinky chip. at least it overclocks like a beast


----------



## Killam0n

Poll Options:
If you're planning on upgrading.. From what platform are you coming from?
1366
1156
AM2/AM3

1366 to sandy is a downgrade as far as I am concerned.


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11945059*
> Anyone know how many SATA2/3 cables come with the P8P67 Pro?


2 SATA3 and 2 SATA6


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945054*
> lol the free shipping from newegg says it should take 1 day to get here


dammit all to hell, did i frivolously pay for overnight shipping? i'm located in WA...so i think i paid for a tuesday delivery instead of a wednesday delivery. you must be in CA.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears;11945107*
> ordered this from newegg. i'll get a new 600t case in february


Man I want that RAM, I'm just about to pull the trigger. Trying to decide what RAM to get. I want 8GB, thinking of the red Ripjaws, only $89.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11945059*
> Anyone know how many SATA2/3 cables come with the P8P67 Pro?


2 of each, if it hasn't already been answered. this thread is hard to keep up with...it's MOVING


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11945096*
> Here is an unboxing video of the Deluxe that someone posted a few days ago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9lleCSPF4Y
> 
> In the vid, it looks like the Deluxe comes with 3 cables, so hopefully the PRO will have at least that many.


From the day i posted that to now, the title is STILL WRONG


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11945123*
> dammit all to hell, did i frivolously pay for overnight shipping? i'm located in WA...so i think i paid for a tuesday delivery instead of a wednesday delivery. you must be in CA.


I am in CA, the reason I did free shipping is Ill be on a plane to WA on monday and wont be home till thursday night to play with my new chip


----------



## AMD HATER

Is there RAID like on the ICH10R? I want 3x RAID 0


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;11945120*
> 1366 to sandy is a downgrade as far as I am concerned.


Nope, might want to try reading some reviews before stating misinformation.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945142*
> I am in CA, the reason I did free shipping is Ill be on a plane to WA on monday and wont be home till thursday night to play with my new chip


makes sense. welcome to my neck of the woods.


----------



## fliq

WOW so many people buy the new i7's!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD HATER;11945144*
> Is there RAID like on the ICH10R? I want 3x RAID 0


yes


----------



## Kakkilop

What's the best RAM to go with 2500K and a P8P67 PRO ?

Budget 100$


----------



## hitman1985

bam, 2600k owner


----------



## JedixJarf

gskill ripjaw x Id say


----------



## CrazyDiamond

lol no poll option for 775.


----------



## todior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;11945120*
> Poll Options:
> If you're planning on upgrading.. From what platform are you coming from?
> 1366
> 1156
> AM2/AM3
> 
> 1366 to sandy is a downgrade as far as I am concerned.


hahaha ok please read some reviews
everybody has their own opinions


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945173*
> gskill ripjaw x Id say


Don't go with the "X". Overpriced. You can get the same performance for less price even with a lot of the regular ripjaws.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;11945176*
> lol no poll option for 775.


there was a poll?


----------



## AMD HATER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945155*
> yes


but only on 4 ports right? or can you count the SATA6 ports in a raid config?

ideally i would like:

2x SSD RAID 0

3x RAID 0 for games/apps

1x 2tb drive

so all my sata ports will be used lol


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945173*
> gskill ripjaw x Id say


Which specific ones?


----------



## JedixJarf

2 controllers for raid on the asus pro and above i think, marvell chip should do raid


----------



## reflex99

holy crap 160ppl viewing thread


----------



## koven

lol @ people spending $200 for PSC ram

if you're going to spend that much, at least get the best

http://cgi.ebay.com/DDR3-2133-4GB-CL8-Dual-Channel-Memory-kit-PC3-17600-RAM-/320531302508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa127886c


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11945112*
> *Gigabyte boards coming up on NCIX aswell.
> 
> UD3:*
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57830&vpn=GA-H67A-UD3H&manufacture=Gigabyte
> *
> D2:*
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57831&vpn=GA-H67M-D2&manufacture=Gigabyte


Hopefully Asus boards show up soon! I want to compare prices.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11945195*
> Which specific ones?


im not crazy about ram speed i have 1600 mhz


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;11945176*
> lol no poll option for 775.


Hey, I'm upgrading from 478


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11945199*
> holy crap 160ppl viewing thread


Tis a great party you are hosing here. LOL


----------



## Siigari

Woohoo \o/


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11945208*
> Hey, I'm upgrading from 478


Welcome to a whole new world....


----------



## JaCkHoLe

NNNOOO!!!! Newegg doesnt have the ASUS P8P67-M micro atx board, nor any other micro-atx P67 boards other than a crappy looking Intel one







I am disappointment


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945206*
> im not crazy about ram speed i have 1600 mhz


These ones?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&cm_re=g.skill_ripjaws-_-20-231-314-_-Product


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945217*
> Welcome to a whole new world....


exactly.


----------



## reflex99

i wish jean were here....

not the same without him


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11945225*
> These ones?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&cm_re=g.skill_ripjaws-_-20-231-314-_-Product


Noez. 1600 speed and CL9... no.


----------



## Twistacles

ASUS BOARDS UP ON NCIX :OOO

p8p67 Pro:
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58016&vpn=P8P67%20PRO&manufacture=ASUS

asus p67:
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58015&vpn=P8P67&manufacture=ASUS

*Sabertooth:*
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58060&vpn=SABERTOOTH%20P67&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11945225*
> These ones?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314&cm_re=g.skill_ripjaws-_-20-231-314-_-Product


yes, got em on sale couple weeks ago for $90 shipped from newegg


----------



## AMD HATER

so how bout dat bulldozer?


----------



## Armastitium

Why does NCIX have sabertooths, but not american retailers


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop;11945164*
> What's the best RAM to go with 2500K and a P8P67 PRO ?
> 
> Budget 100$


Mushkin Redline
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226120

A lot of the Rip Jaws X P67 and regular are OOS. If you didn't get them early before hand then there's nothing left on the Egg.

I say go Redline, it's on the QVL for Asus P8P67 Pro board.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaCkHoLe;11945222*
> NNNOOO!!!! Newegg doesnt have the ASUS P8P67-M micro atx board, nor any other micro-atx P67 boards other than a crappy looking Intel one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappointment


Order from excaliberpc, they had them for awhile now.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11945242*
> ASUS BOARDS UP ON NCIX :OOO
> 
> p8p67 Pro:
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58016&vpn=P8P67%20PRO&manufacture=ASUS
> 
> asus p67:
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58015&vpn=P8P67&manufacture=ASUS
> 
> *Sabertooth:*
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58060&vpn=SABERTOOTH%20P67&manufacture=ASUS


Sabertooth is not in stock and darn expensive for such little features.


----------



## AuraNova

Okay, which one is better, UD5 or Sabertooth?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11945262*
> Okay, which one is better, UD5 or Sabertooth?


UD5!

More pci e


----------



## Twistacles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11945262*
> Okay, which one is better, UD5 or Sabertooth?


I'm wondering the same thing. Ud5 is sexier, though.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;11945262*
> Okay, which one is better, UD5 or Sabertooth?


I would take UD5 over Sabertooth.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

UD5 ftw?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD HATER;11945247*
> so how bout dat bulldozer?


Probably slower, who knows on price, unknown performance, no confirmed launch date... yeah, no thanks.


----------



## JedixJarf

yeah sabertooth is seriously lacking for the asking price compared to UD5


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Is it just me or does everyone else have these on their site but MicroCenter still doesn't?


----------



## Twistacles

Terrible CPU price on NCIXUS:

i5-2500k
http://www.ncixus.com/products/57962/BX80623I52500K/NCIX/


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11945295*
> Is it just me or does everyone else have these on their site but MicroCenter still doesn't?


Amazon doesnt yet either


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945265*
> UD5!
> 
> More pci e


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11945267*
> I'm wondering the same thing. Ud5 is sexier, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armastitium;11945271*
> I would take UD5 over Sabertooth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;11945272*
> UD5 ftw?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945285*
> yeah sabertooth is seriously lacking for the asking price compared to UD5


The UD5 does look sexier. I would have gotten that over the Sabertooth anyway. Glad to see I am not in the wrong.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11945295*
> Is it just me or does everyone else have these on their site but MicroCenter still doesn't?


Give it a few hours. They will update theirs sometime tonight or early morning.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945302*
> Amazon doesnt yet either


Yeah, I didn't bother waiting for Prime since they don't usually have them quickly for new launches.


----------



## DBordello

Any guesses on when microcenter will release these bad boys on their website?

Hmmm, how long should I stay up...


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBordello;11945352*
> Any guesses on when microcenter will release these bad boys on their website?
> 
> Hmmm, how long should I stay up...


Why not hit up the egg?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBordello;11945352*
> Any guesses on when microcenter will release these bad boys on their website?
> 
> Hmmm, how long should I stay up...


All night


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBordello;11945352*
> Any guesses on when microcenter will release these bad boys on their website?
> 
> Hmmm, how long should I stay up...


Isn't their good price only available in store?


----------



## DBordello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11945362*
> Why not hit up the egg?


The egg doesn't get it to me tomorrow...

(and at a higher price).


----------



## DBordello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;11945369*
> Isn't their good price only available in store?


I hoping to reserve it for in-store pickup. You don't pay until you pick it up anyways.


----------



## 6speed

I'm getting quite a hefty check on wednesday, does anyone think that there is going to be anywhere I can get a 2600K then?


----------



## Armastitium

I want to refrain from ordering at NewEgg because I don't want to pay for shipping.


----------



## Twistacles

*UD3+2500k bundle on ncix?*

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=57985&vpn=GA-P67A-UD3-2500K&manufacture=Bundle%20Deals

Save 99 cents. Lol.


----------



## OC Maximus

Finally...................

OCM


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armastitium;11945382*
> I want to refrain from ordering at NewEgg because I don't want to pay for shipping.


free ups ground on all their 1155 procs right now!


----------



## Wubby

The Procs and Mobos have gone on sale here in Japan since it is the 9th already.

I wasn't sure or not if they would so I woke up late. Strolled into the local shop at 1pm but they had already sold out of 2500K's. They had two 2600k's left in stock though so I picked one up. Also grabbed an ASRock P67 Extreme4 board which was the last one they had in stock.

I was hoping to get an Asus P8P67 Pro but they only had the vanilla P8P67 board and the Deluxe P8P67 which was too much for my blood at ¥27000.

Got a ¥2000 discount by buying the board and chip together. 2600K was ¥26970 (after discount) and the board was ¥17980. Not bad prices figuring thats tax included.

The ram they had in stock was crap though (nothing faster than 1333!) and I still need a new cooler so I won't get to play with the parts for another week or so.

Sorry the pic is dark. Camera doesn't like the fluorescent lights.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;11945415*
> Finally...................
> 
> OCM


How do you like that Super Talent you got? How high have you gotten them so far?


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11945195*
> Which specific ones?


Here is a great 8GB set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401. The same set Ripjaw X is 199.99, save your cash blue HS just aint worth it IMO.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubby;11945423*
> The Procs and Mobos have gone on sale here in Japan since it is the 9th already.
> 
> I wasn't sure or not if they would so I woke up late. Strolled into the local shop at 1pm but they had already sold out of 2500K's. They had two 2600k's left in stock though so I picked one up. Also grabbed an ASRock P67 Extreme4 board which was the last one they had in stock.
> 
> I was hoping to get an Asus P8P67 Pro but they only had the vanilla P8P67 board and the Deluxe P8P67 which was too much for my blood at ¥27000.
> 
> Got a ¥2000 discount by buying the board and chip together. 2600K was ¥26970 (after discount) and the board was ¥17980. Not bad prices figuring thats tax included.
> 
> The ram they had in stock was crap though (nothing faster than 1333!) and I still need a new cooler so I won't get to play with the parts for another week or so.
> 
> Sorry the pic is dark. Camera doesn't like the fluorescent lights.


is Japanese your first language?


----------



## Jonesey I7

Someone tell me the difference between these two boards please. Besides one is called a ud3 and one is called a ud4, looks like IDENTICAL specs for $30 less. Someone tell me where and what I'm missing. Both have 12+2 too.

https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD3P&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD3P-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard

https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD4&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD4-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;11945416*
> free ups ground on all their 1155 procs right now!


Ah, mobos I mean't, $7 shipping eh. The 2500K I hope to get at Microcenter tomorrow.


----------



## Wubby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11945436*
> is Japanese your first language?


Nope it's my 2nd.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11945447*
> Someone tell me the difference between these two boards please. Besides one is called a ud3 and one is called a ud4, looks like IDENTICAL specs for $30 less. Someone tell me where and what I'm missing. Both have 12+2 too.
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD3P&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD3P-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD4&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD4-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


No SLI, No eSATA3, at least from what I gathered from the specification page there.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon;11945431*
> Here is a great 8GB set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401. The same set Ripjaw X is 199.99, save your cash blue HS just aint worth it IMO.


I only have $110 left in my budget, you think I'll notice the difference between the 1333 and 1600mhz? I don't plan to overclock until I learn how to do so.


----------



## Nillaien

So anyone find any good combo deals other than that first tiger direct?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11945447*
> Someone tell me the difference between these two boards please. Besides one is called a ud3 and one is called a ud4, looks like IDENTICAL specs for $30 less. Someone tell me where and what I'm missing. Both have 12+2 too.
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD3P&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD3P-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard
> 
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-P67UD4&title=GIGABYTE-GA-P67A-UD4-Socket-1155-Intel-P67-CrossFireX-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-GbE-ATX-Motherboard


The biggest differences to worry about are that the UD3 doesn't do SLI and the UD4 does. Also, the UD3 in Crossfire runs at x16/x4 where the UD4 does x8/x8.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11945471*
> I only have $110 left in my budget, you think I'll notice the difference between the 1333 and 1600mhz? I don't plan to overclock until I learn how to do so.


RAM pretty much never bottlenecks. There will be a difference in benchmarks (irrelevant since you're not going to OC), but in real life, no.


----------



## reflex99

OCM empty your PM inbox


----------



## cj3waker

only one mini-itx upon release, bummer. guess ill have to wait it out some more


----------



## D0U8L3M

anyone wanna get me a birthday gift XD


----------



## obto

ASUS Mobos on Newegg:

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131679
ASUS P8P67 PRO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682
ASUS P8P67: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131681
ASUS P8H67-M LE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131685
ASUS P8H67-M PRO/CSM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131686


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11945471*
> I only have $110 left in my budget, you think I'll notice the difference between the 1333 and 1600mhz? I don't plan to overclock until I learn how to do so.


you can get the 4gb kit which is great. i got the 8gb kit because i do alot of virtual machine os modding.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0U8L3M;11945569*
> anyone wanna get me a birthday gift XD


Sure if you buy my b-day gift in 9 days.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Thanks everyone! System is on its way.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Still nothing on Amazon.com =/.


----------



## Twistacles

2600k Up on NCIX

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57960&vpn=BX80623I72600K&manufacture=NCIX


----------



## Kand

So. I hear it's possible to overclock the non K processors? If yes, then I'm late to the party. These prices really look tempting, but I'm staying until the next enthusiast socket!


----------



## exlink

If I generally do 80% gaming on my PC and 20% file compression/decompression and photoshop...is spending an extra $105 for the 2600k over the 2500k worth it? I'm having a hard time deciding...help.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Been following this thread for a week and finally joined to say I bought the:

i5 2500k
patriot gamer 2 series 4gb 1600mhz
and intel dp67de matx lga 1155 mobo

I gotta ask, since I wanted to buy the asus p8p67-m pro, but newegg didn't have it, do you guys think buying the intel mobo was a good choice?

I mean will there be any major differences like inability to overclock as well on the intel mobo?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11945697*
> Been following this thread for a week and finally joined to say I bought the:
> 
> i5 2500k
> patriot gamer 2 series 4gb 1600mhz
> and intel dp67de matx lga 1155 mobo
> 
> I gotta ask, since I wanted to buy the asus p8p67-m pro, but newegg didn't have it, do you guys think buying the intel mobo was a good choice?
> 
> I mean will there be any major differences like inability to overclock as well on the intel mobo?


Welcome!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11945697*
> Been following this thread for a week and finally joined to say I bought the:
> 
> i5 2500k
> patriot gamer 2 series 4gb 1600mhz
> and intel dp67de matx lga 1155 mobo
> 
> I gotta ask, since I wanted to buy the asus p8p67-m pro, but newegg didn't have it, do you guys think buying the intel mobo was a good choice?
> 
> I mean will there be any major differences like inability to overclock as well on the intel mobo?


no i think you made a fine choice. congrats on the new build


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles;11945671*
> 2600k Up on NCIX
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57960&vpn=BX80623I72600K&manufacture=NCIX


Wow! That's expensive!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11945697*
> Been following this thread for a week and finally joined to say I bought the:
> 
> i5 2500k
> patriot gamer 2 series 4gb 1600mhz
> and intel dp67de matx lga 1155 mobo
> 
> I gotta ask, since I wanted to buy the asus p8p67-m pro, but newegg didn't have it, do you guys think buying the intel mobo was a good choice?
> 
> I mean will there be any major differences like inability to overclock as well on the intel mobo?


Well from what I have heard the Intel boards actually overclock better than anything else out there at the moment because of some BIOS issue, unless they fixed that.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;11945702*
> Welcome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11945707*
> no i think you made a fine choice. congrats on the new build


thank you both!

does anyone else have any input on the intel mobo dp67de vs asus p8p67-m pro before It's too late?


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11945723*
> Well from what I have heard the Intel boards actually overclock better than anything else out there at the moment because of some BIOS issue, unless they fixed that.


cool, I thought it would be too good to be true since the dp67de is only $115 on newegg and the cheapest I've seen the asus p8p67-m pro has been like $145

much appreciated sir!


----------



## OverclockNovice

Does NCIX usually have good bundle deals for just released products like Tigerdirect/Newegg? Wondering if I should wait on a bundle deal or just go ahead and order/price match everything.


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand;11945687*
> So. I hear it's possible to overclock the non K processors? If yes, then I'm late to the party. These prices really look tempting, but I'm staying until the next enthusiast socket!


It is possible for non-K but only up to +4 of whatever it is binned but only on P67 boards. People keep saying that you can overclock on H67 boards but that's not what a lot of tech sites have been reporting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;11945650*
> Still nothing on Amazon.com =/.


I was going to wait for Amazon also but I think my patience is growing thin and weary. They're always behind the loop in the PC hardware department. While most retailers get their parts in within the 1st week of release Amazon can take up to 2 weeks and maybe even a month and half to get things listed. I don't blame them though, they're not really a super computer retailer store like NewEgg.


----------



## spitty13

Why is everyone going with asus motherboards rather than other brands? Starting to have second guesses since I went with gigabyte ud4


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Ah good to see this finally hit the market. Merry Chipmas to you all! Us AMD boys are still picking our noses waiting for bulldozer.. So tempting good thing I'm broke right now ^_^


----------



## TrieBr

I just bought my new rig! So happy


----------



## Kick

i thought current matx boards cannot oc, even if it's a K cpu,


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11945770*
> Starting to have second guesses since I went with gigabyte ud4


Gigabyte makes solid boards, and the newest generation are pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11945770*
> Why is everyone going with asus motherboards rather than other brands? Starting to have second guesses since I went with gigabyte ud4


You'll be fine, GB is a great brand.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/907094-what-brand-p67-board-you-buying.html


----------



## xandypx

Well let's hope that Frys has some good promo going on tomorrow today. i just won the "I need a new case" Contest, and what a beautiful case that FannBlade created to house my new 2600K and ASUS P8P67Pro.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrieBr;11945792*
> I just bought my new rig! So happy


do tell


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;11945798*
> i thought current matx boards cannot oc, even if it's a K cpu,


i thought it was just the h67 chipsets that couldn't oc, can anyone confirm or deny this please?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11945832*
> i thought it was just the h67 chipsets that couldn't oc, can anyone confirm or deny this please?


I thought all H67 were matx


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11945842*
> I thought all H67 were matx


no the intel dp67de is p67 matx, see:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121482


----------



## TrieBr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11945820*
> do tell


Intel 2600k @ 3.4 Ghz
Geforce 480 GTX
4GB DDR3 2133
2 40GB SSD drives (going to set up as RAID)
1 1.5TB Hard drive

Hopefully 850W will be enough :/


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11945848*
> no the intel dp67de is p67 matx, see:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121482


That doesn't mean all H67 aren't matx, that just means there are some P67 that are matx.

I think.

I'm confused.


----------



## whitehawk

yeah, 850W will be enough for that.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Jeez, 30 pages in 4 hours


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11945862*
> That doesn't mean all H67 aren't matx, that just means there are some P67 that are matx.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I'm confused.


Im just wondering if a matx board with p67 chipset can overclock the new 'k' cpus? it should right?


----------



## cmeeks

Waiting for Microcenter to post their prices so I can try to get Fry's to pricematch it...


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11945875*
> Im just wondering if a matx board with p67 chipset can overclock the new 'k' cpus? it should right?


Yes all P67 with k cpus will overclock regardless of mobo form factor.

That I do know


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrieBr;11945853*
> Intel 2600k @ 3.4 Ghz
> Geforce 480 GTX
> 4GB DDR3 2133
> 2 40GB SSD drives (going to set up as RAID)
> 1 1.5TB Hard drive
> 
> Hopefully 850W will be enough :/


nice build! 850 will be enough, i'm sure you know this but i stress to not skimp on the quality of your PSU (which is very common advice on tech forums).


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11945770*
> Why is everyone going with asus motherboards rather than other brands? Starting to have second guesses since I went with gigabyte ud4


No worries about going with Gigabyte. IMO they are neck and neck with Asus. Now if they get their UEFI BIOS out that would put them even closer. (Just a GUI BIOS really no other features added)

I'm glad I was able to snag a 2500K for my brother. I'll be waiting this one out until at least Ivy. (His new GTX 470 is being bottlenecked by his C2D @ 3Ghz







) I guess I am sorta in the club seeing how I will be working with / help building the machine.

I wonder how much longer before New Egg runs outta CPUS? We should start making bets.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11945882*
> Yes all P67 with k cpus will overclock regardless of mobo form factor.
> 
> That I do know


Also this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUgBNWtCsnk[/ame]


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11945872*
> Jeez, 30 pages in 4 hours


1 word. epic.


----------



## Freejack

I bought my i5-2500k from Newegg but I'm going to hold off on the rest to see how prices pan out.
With my current video card even an overclocked I5-2500k won't overtax my Truepower II 550 but if I upgrade the video card I need a bigger power supply to go with it. I'm also curious to see if the 2500k is coming with the little or big heatsink.


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freejack;11945903*
> I bought my i5-2500k from Newegg but I'm going to hold off on the rest to see how prices pan out.
> With my current video card even an overclocked I5-2500k won't overtax my Truepower II 550 but if I upgrade the video card I need a bigger power supply to go with it. I'm also curious to see if the 2500k is coming with the little or big heatsink.


Welcome to the forums, glad to see a guest converted ;D


----------



## fatmario

quick quest which ram is better between this two

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220556

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220559


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario;11945929*
> quick quest which ram is better between this two
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220556
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220559


These http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

and cheaper.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario;11945929*
> quick quest which ram is better between this two
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220556
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220559


Viper Xtreme is CAS 8, making it better. However, both are extremely overpriced. If you want performance, get this kit by Mushkin.


----------



## MisterClean

Well I didn't see the processors on microcenters site, but they do have a few motherboards up. I reserved the asus deluxe and I guess I'll be at the store early tomorrow. Maybe I'll see some fellow ocn guys there







. (Houston btw)


----------



## caseblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11945878*
> Waiting for Microcenter to post their prices so I can try to get Fry's to pricematch it...


If not, here's a pdf of the Micro Center page before they pulled it. I'm doing the same thing here in Concord tomorrow morning.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11945938*
> Viper Xtreme is CAS 8, making it better. However, both are extremely overpriced. If you want performance, get this kit by Mushkin.


I just realized after my recommendation that I think he asked because newegg is offering those in bundles with ASUS mobos.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11945938*
> Viper Xtreme is CAS 8, making it better. However, both are extremely overpriced. If you want performance, get this kit by Mushkin.


I never owned mushkin ram before but those ram set looks pretty with cas 6 .
what about between this two g.skill ram little cheaper

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

thanks

the reason i pick those patriot ram cause of newegg combo offer


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11945969*
> I just realized after my recommendation that I think he asked because newegg is offering those in bundles with ASUS mobos.


Yeah I noticed that as well. Even at the discounted price, they are still overpriced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario;11945973*
> I never owned mushkin ram before but those ram set looks pretty with cas 6 .
> what about between this two g.skill ram little cheaper
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
> 
> thanks
> 
> the reason i pick those ram cause of newegg combo offer


The "X" series isn't anything different than the regular Ripjaws. Get the cheaper kit.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Woot, MC has their chips up online... but I cant add them to the cart.









Plus, BUNDLES!









http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html

That 2500k + the ASUS Pro board looks nice. Probably what I might pick up.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11945993*
> Yeah I noticed that as well. Even at the discounted price, they are still overpriced.
> 
> The "X" series isn't anything different than the regular Ripjaws. Get the cheaper kit.


alright men thanks for input I will order them in few min







.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11945965*
> If not, here's a pdf of the Micro Center page before they pulled it. I'm doing the same thing here in Concord tomorrow morning.


Thanks alot









Edit: oh, someone just posted that microcenter has their stuff up... let me have that rep back


----------



## Sin0822

I posted my OC Guide and Review, its on the Intel General Main page


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

holy crap these pages are flying by


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11945999*
> Woot, MC has their chips up online... but I cant add them to the cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, BUNDLES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
> 
> That 2500k + the ASUS Pro board looks nice. Probably what I might pick up.


yup, i'll be at MC in the Chi in the mourning to pick one of these bad boys up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11946012*
> I posted my OC Guide and Review, its on the Intel General Main page


nice, will look into.


----------



## starwa1ker

Just bought everything off newegg!

i7-2600k + ASUS P8P67 PRO + G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB 1333


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11945999*
> Woot, MC has their chips up online... but I cant add them to the cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, BUNDLES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
> 
> That 2500k + the ASUS Pro board looks nice. Probably what I might pick up.


Oh man, I would kill to have a microcenter near me! Those savings are crazy!!

I'd probably go camp out there right now..


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11945999*
> Woot, MC has their chips up online... but I cant add them to the cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, BUNDLES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
> 
> That 2500k + the ASUS Pro board looks nice. Probably what I might pick up.


haha, the bundle savings are just the amount that they already marked the mobos up in the first place. The P8P67 Pro, for example, is normally $189. So they kick it up to $229 and then tell you you're saving $40 when they put it on "sale" for $189. The processors are still great deals, though!


----------



## Nillaien

70 dollars off processor
40 dollars off Mobo
30 dollars off combo deal

So you save thirty bucks with the combo


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11946033*
> Oh man, I would kill to have a microcenter near me! Those savings are crazy!!
> 
> I'd probably go camp out there right now..


i would but i'm a little intoxicated.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11946038*
> haha, the bundle savings are just the amount that they already marked the mobos up in the first place. The P8P67 Pro, for example, is normally $189. So they kick it up to $229 and then tell you you're saving $40 when they put it on "sale" for $189.


Yeah but right now if you got a 2500k and Pro from newegg it would run you like $420 but at MC you could get it for $340..

I'd say $80 off is insane.

edit: but you'd end up paying like $30 in tax depending where you live.


----------



## Twistacles

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=57825
ud5 finally up on ncix

Im hesitating, though. 269? God damn. Should I get the Asus pro instead?


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946051*
> 70 dollars off processor
> 40 dollars off Mobo
> 30 dollars off combo deal
> 
> So you save thirty bucks with the combo


Ohhhhhhh... I stand corrected, there's an additional savings. I didn't see that additional $30. This is GREAT!!! I love you microcenter!


----------



## Nillaien

Now if only there was one near me ha...

Love ya Montana.... but sometimes you're a pain in the ass....


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946098*
> Now if only there was one near me ha...
> 
> Love ya Montana.... but sometimes you're a pain in the ass....


I hear ya. MC is only in like 7 states + canada. All we have in AZ is crappy Fry's which is usually always 20% higher than newegg for anything.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11946128*
> I hear ya. MC is only in like 7 states + canada. All we have in AZ is crappy Fry's which is usually always 20% higher than newegg for anything.


LOL yeah...Chicago has 2 Microcenters ROFL!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11946038*
> haha, the bundle savings are just the amount that they already marked the mobos up in the first place. The P8P67 Pro, for example, is normally $189. So they kick it up to $229 and then tell you you're saving $40 when they put it on "sale" for $189. The processors are still great deals, though!


Yeah but you are also getting a $30 savings off the combo offer. As a comparison, these 2 items on Newegg are $414.98 (not including any tax or shipping) vs. $339.98 so a total savings of $75.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11946066*
> Ohhhhhhh... I stand corrected, there's an additional savings. I didn't see that additional $30. This is GREAT!!! I love you microcenter!


Lol, I was doing all the math and I had no idea why buying it at Microcenter after taxes was $10 cheaper, now I know the extra $30 savings.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I'll give everyone $100 if nobody posts after this.

Is it just me, or has intel essentially re-worded the power saving "Speedstep" technology? It's the same tech. You get power when you need it.

PS. Gonna sell that i5 if the motherboards prices don't drop.


----------



## ehpexs

Just bought the remaining parts for my build off of NCIX and newegg. Sig Rig tells the story.


----------



## Nillaien

I tried to hold out for a better deal.... but ended up pulling the trigger on the Asus pro/2600k from newegg.....
530 dollars
/cringe


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11946128*
> I hear ya. MC is only in like 7 states + canada. All we have in AZ is crappy Fry's which is usually always 20% higher than newegg for anything.


Heh, and I have to drive 100 miles to go to that @#$$y frys


----------



## Sodrogam

omg they are out!! lol I am late, anyways for pure gaming will there be any real benefits from the 2600k over the 2500k?


----------



## whitehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946197*
> I tried to hold out for a better deal.... but ended up pulling the trigger on the Asus pro/2600k from newegg.....
> 530 dollars
> /cringe


Yeah, I've got those sitting in my cart with a 2x2 set of RAM. Some big numbers following that "$" I know I'll pull the trigger pretty quick here, but its going to hurt a little.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodrogam;11946204*
> omg they are out!! lol I am late, anyways for pure gaming will there be any real benefits from the 2600k over the 2500k?


No, microcenter never put them up... at least not to the point that you could add it to your cart.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodrogam;11946204*
> omg they are out!! lol I am late, anyways for pure gaming will there be any real benefits from the 2600k over the 2500k?


For straight gaming... no not really, and actually they trade off from game to game. Some games the 2500k is better and some the 2600k is better, but the 2600k also is clocked higher to start with. If anything, the hyperthreading will lower your gaming performance because it will slightly limit your OC, so unless you turn it off the 2500k will probably clock higher with less trouble.

I just realized though... this is nuts, MC has a CPU/Mobo combo less than Newegg has the 2600k for. THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## wizek

Lol. 10 minutes I might get this for my next rig


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11946224*
> No, microcenter never put them up... at least not to the point that you could add it to your cart.


Once they do I am def going to try and hopefully secure one.


----------



## Armastitium

Wow, i5-2500k showed up on amazon, saw ONE left on search, then when I hit the page, GONE. Oh its just Amazon playing tricks.

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-i5-2500K-Processor-Socket-LGA1155/dp/B004EBUXHQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294560265&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Intel Core i5-2500K Processor with 6 MB Cache, 3.30 GHz for Socket LGA1155 - Unlocked Boxed: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## BassDX

Looks like they are up on Amazon... and they sold out in minutes. Price was $232 for the 2500K and $339 for the 2600K.

Guess I will wait for them to show up on MC's site, though I don't think we will be able to buy them until early in the morning.


----------



## Sodrogam

Alright thx Semper Fidelis for the 2500k vs 2600k info rep+


----------



## theyellowlemon

newegg also has a nice page with all the new cpus and motherboards.

http://promotions.newegg.com/Intel/10-2904/


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11946249*
> Looks like they are up on Amazon... and they sold out in minutes. Price was $232 for the 2500K and $339 for the 2600K.
> 
> Guess I will wait for them to show up on MC's site, though I don't think we will be able to buy them until early in the morning.


Glad I went with New Egg. Cheaper and they apparently have a lot more in stock then Amazon.









Thought this was kinda cool, remember SB is fabricated at 32nm: http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/begin/cells/scale/

It really is amazing how small 32nm is. Each transistor is smaller then a Hepatitis virus. :O


----------



## Armastitium

If I don't plan on completing a Sandy Bridge build until the end of the month, is there a point to grab the Micro Center deal today/tomorrow? Anyone think the discounts will be offered again in January after tomorrow or should I get it now because it is the lowest it will go in January?


----------



## enri95

they are expesnsive at newegg


----------



## enri95

guys should I buy 2600k + p67a-ud3?


----------



## TARRCO

awww come on you gotta be ******* kidding me, I just forked out $1200 on a brand new ******* 1156 build. I call bs.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armastitium;11946342*
> If I don't plan on completing a Sandy Bridge build until the end of the month, is there a point to grab the Micro Center deal today/tomorrow? Anyone think the discounts will be offered again in January after tomorrow or should I get it now because it is the lowest it will go in January?


I guarantee you will find nothing cheaper than the MC deal, probably forever.

They will probably only go UP in price once they go out of stock and restock.


----------



## Sodrogam

Alright after months of waiting my rig is now on the way


----------



## enri95

guys how far do you think i can oc the 2600k with p67a-ud3 ??

I don't want to get the 2500k coz I'm doing lots of rendering and 2600k is better.

PLZZZZZ HELPPP!!!


----------



## Nillaien

Okay i hit purchase... five minutes later the combo is up on newegg... 20 bucks off


----------



## Sin0822

pretty far i have seen 5.2ghz on UD3, the gigabyte p67a boards are all great OCers, but I would recommend UD4 just becuase it has better power delivery.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11946369*
> I guarantee you will find nothing cheaper than the MC deal, probably forever.
> 
> They will probably only go UP in price once they go out of stock and restock.


Sounds like I better get to sleep and wake up for the MC deal then, thanks


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946385*
> Okay i hit purchase... five minutes later the combo is up on newegg... 20 bucks off


Call em up in the morning and ask for a price match. I'm almost positive they will do it


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11946389*
> pretty far i have seen 5.2ghz on UD3, the gigabyte p67a boards are all great OCers, but I would recommend UD4 just becuase it has better power delivery.


thanks so much, I don't have that much money, and newegg seems a little expensive!









I just hope I can get 4.2 - 4.5 ghz


----------



## Sin0822

yea microCenter matches newegg on everything.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11946399*
> thanks so much, I don't have that much money, and newegg seems a little expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can get 4.2 - 4.5 ghz


Easy, Read the review in my sig. I bet you can hit those speeds without changing voltage. Its VRD12 certified meaning it will find the best voltage for your chip at certain speeds. Mine sets 1.375v for 4.8ghz and all i have to do is change the multiplier.

Also you don't have to OC with Turbo on Gigabyte boards, i haven't seen this on other boards.


----------



## Backfat

I just noticed the Pro doesn't come with an SLI bridge?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682

neither does the EVGA GTX 570

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130595


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946385*
> Okay i hit purchase... five minutes later the combo is up on newegg... 20 bucks off


Argh I just saw that too...is it still possible to cancel?


----------



## fliq

get one off evga for $10


----------



## exlink

It upsets me that Newegg does not have the one motherboard that I was looking to get (P8P67-M Pro). This sets me below the $500 mark which means I don't get the 12 month no-interest financing, but rather only 6 months. I don't want to wait!


----------



## Nillaien

If they've already charged you... no you cannot change it.

Hopefully they'll be helpful when i call them in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## Maximillian-E

can we now shut up about sandy bridge releases?!


----------



## whitehawk

bah... why don't they put up the deluxe in a combo with the 2600k? There is a combo with the ASUS Pro.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946445*
> If they've already charged you... no you cannot change it.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be helpful when i call them in the morning tomorrow.


LOL Damnit!

I bought the 2500k like 30 mins ago before they had the combos.

I have a Pro + other stuff sitting in my cart atm.. not sure if I should buy if they would give me the discount if I called them.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillian-E;11946456*
> can we now shut up about sandy bridge releases?!


Hell no, I get mine tomorrow, and I'm coming straight to this thread with my result.

Who's waiting to purchase?!


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11945770*
> Why is everyone going with asus motherboards rather than other brands? Starting to have second guesses since I went with gigabyte ud4


Because it fits my system better? Well some truth to that but it has a lot of features for the price. For one thing it has the new UEFI instead of the old ugly BIOS. I wanted something new to play with, tired of the old BIOS screen. The Gigabyte boards don't have it but it was rumored that they might release it later. But you can never trust rumors. It is or it isn't, otherwise it's vaporware.

There's no secret really, it just has a lot more to offer that I want than anything else. Asus has really got it down together packed tight.

So for Asus:
1. The Asus boards internal design is setup quite similar to my Maximus SE
2. PCI slots, I still need them for a few cards
3. UEFI, Gigabyte doesn't have it
4. Bluetooth onboard, I believe neither Gigabyte or MSI has it but it is useful for me because I actually do have some bluetooth devices, and it features BT GO if you have a smart phone so you can like turn your PC on and off from your phone over bluetooth or something like that
5. Costs under $200 and can do Crossfire and SLI

I had too many problems with Gigabyte in the past. Couldn't crossfire 2 Gigabyte 4870's, they had to do actually make a new bios to fix that problem when I asked about it. Apparently I was the only person who crossfired 2x Gigabyte 4870's and maybe one other person. I had a Gigabyte AMD board, it would random shutdown, the onboard NICS would go whacko and the RAM would stop working in the DIMM slots. I had to keep moving my Ram around back and forth for it to work when it stopped working. No features really stand out on the Gigabyte boards. So it makes me kind of stray away from them, pretty much your standard vanilla P67 looking board with nice heatsinks and an NF200 chip on the UD7.

If I couldn't get a Asus P8P67 Pro I'd definitely go MSI P67A-GD65. It has OC Genie (as lame at it is for OC it's way better than Asus' overclock utility). It has USB supercharger to charge your USB devices faster. It has power, reset, and OC genie button onboard the motherboard. It has voltage test points to test your voltages for overclocking so you don't have to unplug your cables.

Just look at the table, it's just laid out way better so you know what you need/want and don't need/want:

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1973&pageID=9937

Don't overclock, don't need BT, don't need SLI? Get LE
Overclock? Need BT? Get Asus P8P67 Standard
Need SLI also? and want an Intel NIC? Get P8P67 Pro
But what if I want two NIC's? Get P8P67 Evo
Want to push max OC's with 16+2 DIGI/VRM? Need onboard Power/Reset? Need extra acessories? Get P8P67 Deluxe

From UD4 to UD5 and to UD7, it's a big fat price increase for what exactly? I know UD7 has NF200, don't need it 8x + 8x Crossfire/SLI does fine if you're not on multi-monitor setup. But still 8-10% deficiency won't be to much unless you're an FPS whore. Gigabyte's line up is just confusing. Some jump to it because they're fanboys. But my luck streak with Asus hardware hasn't broken yet. Gigabyte just doesn't really stand out, the Asus boards just has a lot of features for the same price. We have onboard sound, and now we have onboard bluetooth so eventually it will become standard like sound on every motherboard.

Pricing just makes real good sense when viewing the Asus boards. Gigabyte not so much, $189 for UD4, $259 for UD5, what did I just pay $70 for? UD7 you pay for $60 NF200 chip stepping up from UD5. Only thing I like about Gigabyte line is colors, design, heatsink, and aesthetics. The price, not so much.


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11946430*
> Argh I just saw that too...is it still possible to cancel?


Call them, they will refund you the difference. When i ordered my x650 they offered a better deal the next day and they had no problem fixing it.


----------



## Freejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;11946430*
> Argh I just saw that too...is it still possible to cancel?


Yes, I successfully cancelled and re-ordered the combo.


----------



## Nillaien

Okay well I just hit cancel and it voided the transaction according to their website. I'm a little leery of re ordering until I see that my card has been re charged. Hopefully it will go through by morning when so that I can re order with confidence. (I'm done de railing now)

Edit-
Already back on my card, Re ordered combo deal


----------



## fliq

Yeah! Newegg's cool that.

Noice!


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11946378*
> guys how far do you think i can oc the 2600k with p67a-ud3 ??
> 
> I don't want to get the 2500k coz I'm doing lots of rendering and 2600k is better.
> 
> PLZZZZZ HELPPP!!!


every chip oc's different, but the chips seem to bottom out at 4.8ghz


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freejack;11946513*
> Yes, I successfully cancelled and re-ordered the combo.


Where are these combos you guys are referring to?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11946549*
> every chip oc's different, but the chips seem to bottom out at 4.8ghz


depending on which voltage?!


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11946552*
> Where are these combos you guys are referring to?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCombos.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072&SubCategory=343&SortField=0&PageSize=100&Page=1


----------



## catalan

man the ecs itx board sold out quick. was thinking about picking one up for another sg05 build too


----------



## Nillaien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11946552*
> Where are these combos you guys are referring to?


Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCombos.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070&SubCategory=343&SortField=0&PageSize=10&page=1

Those are all the combo's for the 2600k now with motherboards.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freejack;11946513*
> Yes, I successfully cancelled and re-ordered the combo.


How? They charged my card within like 5 mins of ordering.

edit: nvm, I figured it out.

_Your cancel request has been submitted

Your order cancellation request has been submitted. We will notify you by email whether your order has been successfully cancelled or not.
Note, not all orders can be cancelled online.
_

now I just hope it works :x


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11946552*
> Where are these combos you guys are referring to?


On Newegg they have combo's listed on the page with the main product (if that product is offered in a combo deal).

It is at the very bottom under the extended protection box.


----------



## Nillaien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11946577*
> How? They charged my card within like 5 mins of ordering.


They'll still cancel it for you(at least they did for me), it just might take a while to get back on your card.

Canceled and re ordered the combo.


----------



## catalan

buying the asus pro from ewiz and the cpu from newegg was cheaper than the combo on newegg grats to everyone who bought the board before hand


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946592*
> They'll still cancel it for you(at least they did for me), it just might take a while to get back on your card.
> 
> Canceled and re ordered the combo.


Lol omg, they have 2 combos I want the 570+ASUS Pro or 2500k+ASUS Pro. Too bad I won't get a discount further than just getting 1 combo.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11946578*
> On Newegg they have combo's listed on the page with the main product (if that product is offered in a combo deal).
> 
> It is at the very bottom under the extended protection box.


I never even knew you could do that on Newegg.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11946608*
> buying the asus pro from ewiz and the cpu from newegg was cheaper than the combo on newegg grats to everyone who bought the board before hand


did ewiz run out of stock for asus p8p67 pro? i can't find them on there site.


----------



## Nillaien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario;11946638*
> did ewiz run out of stock for asus p8p67 pro? i can't find them on there site.


Yes they did, and they have since gone up in price. Still cheaper than newegg though with the Hello2011 promo code.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The MC site product status just changed from:
Quote:


> This product is no longer available.


to
Quote:


> Availability:
> Out of Stock
> at Dallas Metroplex/Richardson










I really hope they aren't out of stock... that seems impossible because they aren't even open to sell them. Unless they reopened the store just for the release? Which I find hard to believe.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Intel just made so much money right now. Holy Hell.


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11946417*
> I just noticed the Pro doesn't come with an SLI bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131682
> 
> neither does the EVGA GTX 570
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130595


it's misinformation. It's actually a SLI bridge.

ATI cards bring their own bridge.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946644*
> Yes they did, and they have since gone up in price. Still cheaper than newegg though with the Hello2011 promo code.


damn I should've purchased that 2 days from ewiz







newegg price little high.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;11946651*
> Intel just made so much money right now. Holy Hell.


Intel made their money a while ago, when all the resellers bought pallets of CPU's from the fab. Now all the resellers are making back what they paid Intel weeks ago.


----------



## AlexElectric

Does anyone know why the Maximus IV Extreme is not available at launch? I really wanted that board but I'm feeling like I will have to settle for the P8P67 Deluxe. Anyone have an ETA on when this board might become available? I have read some talk about immature bios on certain boards, maybe this has something to do with the delay? Also noticed that the P67 Sabertooth, and WS Revolution are not available. I have an i7-2600K waiting for me at MemX in the morning so tempted to just buy the P8P67 Deluxe can't wait any longer! TurboV lazy man overclocking here I come!


----------



## cmeeks

Hopefully it's a D2


----------



## enri95

Ordered mine:

p67a-ud3
2600k
gskill 4gb ram 1600 mhz


----------



## catalan

i used the $100 i saved from getting a 2500k and got a ssd for my htpc aka gf's comp lol


----------



## Armastitium

MC is actually letting you add stuff to the cart now, seems like alot of sold outs already.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11942108*
> Probably for the same reason we don't have a british accent, or anything close. Not exactly sure how that happened though. Especially when you listen to Australians and South Africans, whom sound similar to the British (moreso than American's that is). Although, it could be due to the time difference of colonization. Who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have begun to see more words spelled "British-ly" I find myself reading articles written by Americans with the spellings of 'favourite', 'shoppe', 'colour'.. etc. All bets are off for the English-speaking Welsh up there. I can't make heads or tales of what they are saying, even though it's English.


Accents are a srange phenomenom that change with geography, i don't know if you've been over here, but the accent changes every 10-20miles, phrases do too, hough it's starting to merge into one the longer we are exposed to mass media. US accents behave in the same way, a New Yorker sounds nothing like a Californian. I haven't heard enough instate accents from different locations, but i imagine they change too.

To us, Australian and New Zealand accents are no more similar to British than american, in fact there are many pronounciations that more american than British like project for instance, we pronounce it proj'ect, australians pronounce it pro'ject.

"shoppe" is just an olde world sounding name (which i've never seen anyone use here!), used to try to give an establishment history.


----------



## Capwn

Okay its official I cant sleep.. I'm bouncing off the walls of my room, Changed my mind on board too.. Before anyone freaks out, actually look at the board.. Two 8 pin CPU connections







, But only 10 phase vrm , Not sure,, But if I can get 4.5 ghz + Ill be happy..








Biostar TP67XE
Only 139$ at Microcenter

Good choice for a guy on a budget?


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11946741*
> Okay its official I cant sleep.. I'm bouncing off the walls of my room, Changed my mind on board too.. Before anyone freaks out, actually look at the board.. Two 8 pin CPU connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , But only 10 phase vrm , Not sure,, But if I can get 4.5 ghz + Ill be happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biostar TP67XE
> Only 139$ at Microcenter


intel's burrage board only has 6 phase power and they claim that's all that's required to get the chip to 5ghz. msi p67a-gd65 only uses 6+2 phase power. if i didnt order my pro already, i probably wouldve gone w/ the biostar since i like the color scheme better and it still supports sli.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11946741*
> Okay its official I cant sleep.. I'm bouncing off the walls of my room, Changed my mind on board too.. Before anyone freaks out, actually look at the board.. Two 8 pin CPU connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , But only 10 phase vrm , Not sure,, But if I can get 4.5 ghz + Ill be happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biostar TP67XE
> Only 139$ at Microcenter
> 
> Good choice for a guy on a budget?


I went with the P8P67 for $150CAD, so far good to 4900


----------



## enri95

it's 4:30 am here !!!! what should I do???


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;11946738*
> Accents are a srange phenomenom that change with geography, i don't know if you've been over here, but the accent changes every 10-20miles, phrases do too, hough it's starting to merge into one the longer we are exposed to mass media. US accents behave in the same way, a New Yorker sounds nothing like a Californian. I haven't heard enough instate accents from different locations, but i imagine they change too.
> 
> To us, Australian and New Zealand accents are no more similar to British than american, in fact there are many pronounciations that more american than British like project for instance, we pronounce it proj'ect, australians pronounce it pro'ject.
> 
> "shoppe" is just an olde world sounding name (which i've never seen anyone use here!), used to try to give an establishment history.


Accents are a strange phenomenon indeed! Where I live though (Pacific Northwest) people speak English the way it is phonetically pronounced in the dictionary. We really don't have an accent here.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11946756*
> it's 4:30 am here !!!! what should I do???


i thought you ordered your parts already?


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11946761*
> i thought you ordered your parts already?


yeah I just did on newegg


----------



## Maou

Sleep ,lol


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Looks like you can order the CPU now on the MicroCenter site, but I am trying to add the combo and it wont add correctly.

It does say however that they have 20+ in stock at my local store.


----------



## whitehawk

so if I'm going to be doing a good deal of photo editing in photoshop - 8 gigs instead of 4?

looking at these 2 kits:
G. Skill 2x2 1600 CL7 - $65
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

G. Skill 2x4 1600 CL9 - $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314

is the latency going to make a big difference?


----------



## AngeloG.

Okay, we get it, sandy bridge is coming out, aren't there enough threads here about that?


----------



## Addthefun123123

anybody know how good this ram is compared to most other ones based on its specs?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220556

It's going into my intel dp67de matx mobo, and it says it is xmp ready, which I assume is intel's memory overclocking right?


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11946780*
> Looks like you can order the CPU now on the MicroCenter site, but I am trying to add the combo and it wont add correctly.
> 
> It does say however that they have 20+ in stock at my local store.


Mines added the board and the CPU at the discount price. The only thing missing is the $30 bundle discount, I think they'll do that in store.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nillaien;11946576*
> Newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCombos.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070&SubCategory=343&SortField=0&PageSize=10&page=1
> 
> Those are all the combo's for the 2600k now with motherboards.


Just tried to canceled, waiting for the confirmation email.

Will reorder once it goes through.

Update: canceled and reordered


----------



## catalan

man the bundle price at microcenter for 2500k+asus pro is $340 before tax that's ridic!

Fyi member at hwbot.org posted a pdf reference on how to overclock on asus boards:
http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16238

3 step overclocking guide for sandy bridge
http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/04/3-step-overclocking-guide-%E2%80%93-sandy-bridge-v0-1beta/


----------



## cmeeks

It's like thanksgiving. Everyone got their goods and are now asleep. Meanwhile, those of us plotting to make our purchases in store tomorrow scheme away


----------



## CookiiMonster

Dont know whether to get the UD$, MSI P67A-GD55 or P8P67 Pro for my i5 2500k


----------



## ilam3d

Just ordered my 2600K for in-store pickup. That Microcenter Price and the money i saved on the board made enough for me to afford a 2600K


----------



## eduardmc

me too ordered for instore pickup and cancel my newegg one


----------



## redstealth

Sweet!! just reserved my p8p67 pro + 2500k at microcenter... the only thing im worried about is the price came out to be 400 after tax in the cart, the combo price didnt come up. Will they change it to the combo price in the store?


----------



## Armastitium

Looks like Amazon has some (overpriced) ASUS motherboards up

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-P8P67-1155-Supported-Motherboard/dp/B004GTN6DE/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294568061&sr=1-7]P8P67 LE[/URL]
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FASUS-P8P67-1155-Supported-Motherboard%2Fdp%2FB004FVCIFU%2Fref%3Dsr_1_23%3Fs%3Delectronics%26ie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1294568110%26sr%3D1-23%26rps%3D1]http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-P8P67-1155-Supported-Motherboard/dp/B004FVCIFU/ref=sr_1_23?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294568110&sr=1-23&rps=1"]P8P67[/ame[/URL]]
http://www.amazon.com/6Gbps-Supported-Motherboard-P8P67-Deluxe/dp/B004EFYI4Q/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294568061&sr=1-14]P8P67 Deluxe[/URL]
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FASUS-LGA-1155-Supported-Motherboard%2Fdp%2FB004H25X9U%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fs%3Delectronics%26ie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1294568061%26sr%3D1-1]http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-LGA-1155-Supported-Motherboard/dp/B004H25X9U/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294568061&sr=1-1"]P8P67-M[/ame[/URL]]
http://www.amazon.com/P8H67-M-PRO-CSM-Supported-Motherboard/dp/B004GTT7AU/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294568110&sr=1-8]P8P67-M PRO[/URL]
http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-P8H67-M-Supported-micro-Motherboard/dp/B004GTN6DO/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294568110&sr=1-14]P8H67M LE[/URL]


----------



## catalan

those prices are meh


----------



## anoob

So, I gave up trying to look for a decent price and order. So I went with Directron. At least we will have different people with different batches and steppings ordered from different places. i5 2500K don't get cheaper than this for CA unless you got a MicroCenter. Good luck with your hunts, and good night.










Anyways, I got an Intel bouncy ball with my order, what did you get?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm still in doubt whether to go i7 2600K + P8P67 Deluxe or i5 2500K + P8P67 Deluxe. I don't know if the extra 100 euros is worth it for HT. On the other side I'd very much hate it if it turns out that the i7 was the better buy after all


----------



## Semper Fidelis

If you don't do a lot of media rendering or encoding, then the 2500k is a better deal.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;11947071*
> I'm still in doubt whether to go i7 2600K + P8P67 Deluxe or i5 2500K + P8P67 Deluxe. I don't know if the extra 100 euros is worth it for HT. On the other side I'd very much hate it if it turns out that the i7 was the better buy after all


Benchmarks suggest no real difference between the two unless you do productivity work such as video editing, graphics processing, etc. If you're gaming, get the i5. If you're doing all that fancy work, get the i7.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;11947071*
> I'm still in doubt whether to go i7 2600K + P8P67 Deluxe or i5 2500K + P8P67 Deluxe. I don't know if the extra 100 euros is worth it for HT. On the other side I'd very much hate it if it turns out that the i7 was the better buy after all


the i7 2600k is the better one but not the better buy if you are at a budget. If you want the premium and roughly 5-10% better Benchmark perfomance than i5 then go with 2600k. i bought cause to me is actually pretty cheap since intel has aways sold their cpu so high, q6600, e8600, q9550,q9650. 2600k is their premium faster cpu for only $300, it is a steal. If you have the money, i think the 2600k is worth it for only knowing that you have the fastest cpu out there.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11947097*
> If you don't do a lot of media rendering or encoding, then the 2500k is a better deal.


Lmao awesome avatar.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;11947107*
> Lmao awesome avatar.


Yep it was totally needed considering the madness that is happening at MC.


----------



## enri95

did anyone buy the ud3? and what cpu did you get?


----------



## hamster3null

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11947097*
> If you don't do a lot of media rendering or encoding, then the 2500k is a better deal.


I've seen 20-40% frame rate increases in many game benchmarks between i5's and equally clocked i7's. The same should go for 2500k vs 2600k.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamster3null;11947146*
> I've seen 20-40% frame rate increases in many game benchmarks between i5's and equally clocked i7's. The same should go for 2500k vs 2600k.


In the benchmarks on Anandtech they are both really close, the 2500 wins some and the 2600 wins some. And on one or two of them they are almost exactly equal in frame rate.


----------



## redstealth

Semper Fidelis, just wanna say that i like your pic you got going there. MC is pretty crazy on there processor deals, but I never seen there combo prices so crazy cheap!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11947097*
> If you don't do a lot of media rendering or encoding, then the 2500k is a better deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armastitium;11947100*
> Benchmarks suggest no real difference between the two unless you do productivity work such as video editing, graphics processing, etc. If you're gaming, get the i5. If you're doing all that fancy work, get the i7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11947101*
> the i7 2600k is the better one but not the better buy if you are at a budget. If you want the premium and roughly 5-10% better Benchmark perfomance than i5 then go with 2600k. i bought cause to me is actually pretty cheap since intel has aways sold their cpu so high, q6600, e8600, q9550,q9650. 2600k is their premium faster cpu for only $300, it is a steal. If you have the money, i think the 2600k is worth it for only knowing that you have the fastest cpu out there.


Yeah just as I thought. Coming from a quad already I think the 2600K should be more of an upgrade. At first I planned to go with a 2500k + P8P67 and now I end up getting an i7 2600K + P8P67 Deluxe.

Well, I should get the money in a month or so. So I'm not really in a hurry


----------



## flopper

Changed my cape after the wind.
ordered a 2500k and a msi gd55 board.
sabertooth not in stock so went for price/perfromance.
price for board and cpu is the same as I payed for only the i7 950cpu 6 months ago.


----------



## enri95

So did anyone pickup anything at MC? are you installing now?(jelous hehehehehe)


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11947567*
> So did anyone pickup anything at MC? are you installing now?(jelous hehehehehe)


Microcenter doesnt open anywhere in the US for at least 3 or so hours. lol .


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11947592*
> Microcenter doesnt open anywhere in the US for at least 3 or so hours. lol .


umm I thought they had midnight release lol


----------



## BizzareRide

Unfortunately Jean-Luc could not be here to witness the launch and celebration of SB in his massive 4300 post thread


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;11947610*
> Unfortunately Jean-Luc could not be here to witness the launch and celebration of SB in his massive 4300 post thread


Lets all take a moment.....


----------



## Maou

Jean-Luc | 11/25/10 - 1/2/11 | never forget......


----------



## whitehawk

I wish I wasn't so curious to know why he got banned...

He did keep the sandy bridge scene lively lol.

As far as MC goes, people have been ordering online to pick up in stores, but no stores are open yet.

I wonder if this thread will reach 5000 posts.


----------



## Maou

Sure, 5000 posts


----------



## lasalasa

Yay, new CPU and Motherboard are due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## 428cobra

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?Ntt=1155+cpu&N=0&submit.x=13&submit.y=15 thought what the heck give it a try placed orded and just got e mail confirming price and shipping info got 2500k for 185 and some change


----------



## dev1ance

Pathetic stock levels for pick up at a large retailer here in Canada for the 2600K (essentially the same same stock level for the 2500K but slightly lesS)...anyhow, it's $345 with a $15 instant rebate making it only $330 for the 2600K and $229 for the 2500K.

Retail
Burnaby, BC 10
Vancouver, BC 8
Richmond Retail, BC 8
Langley, BC 10
Coquitlam, BC 8
Sea Island, BC 5
First Markham Place, ON 2
Skycity, ON 2

Shipping warehouses/pickup:
Richmond Warehouse, BC >10
Markham Warehouse, ON 5

Oh, motherboard levels are fairly low. They have ~25 P8P67 Pros, ~ 25 Deluxe, ~10 MSI GD65, ~20 GD55 but a heck of a lot of UD4s.


----------



## eduardmc

anyone received microcenter instore pickup confirmation yet


----------



## BassDX

I just ordered from MC and they seem to have ample 2500K's though relatively few 2600K's. Unfortunately my savings will be less than others because the sales tax is really high here (I paid almost $200!) but I suppose even with the amount of gas I am going to use, the cost should still be overall less than anywhere else, and it gives me an excuse to drive all the way to Chicago to do a few other things.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;11947688*
> http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?Ntt=1155+cpu&N=0&submit.x=13&submit.y=15 thought what the heck give it a try placed orded and just got e mail confirming price and shipping info got 2500k for 185 and some change


is MC shipping?? or just in store pick up?


----------



## munaim1

the mobo and cpu combo for $340 is a really could deal, just wondering how long that price tag will stay for, any ideas?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11947733*
> anyone received microcenter instore pickup confirmation yet


I dont think we will get them until right before or right after the stores open..
I believe you get the confirmation email once your product is ready for pickup.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasalasa;11947677*
> Yay, new CPU and Motherboard are due to arrive tomorrow.


Same here with my i7 2600k!









Got all my stuff except 2600k, which comes in about 24 hours


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;11947765*
> I dont think we will get them until right before or right after the stores open..
> I believe you get the confirmation email once your product is ready for pickup.


well i ordered from 2 location. if i get both confirmation i'll pick up mine in the microcenter closest to my house and will let the other one sit there for 2 o 3 days to see if anyone of you needs one. Microcenter you can actually pickup if you have the order confirmation from the person who ordered online. so basically is a backup for whoever cannot get one and is sold out everywhere else.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Why is Newegg still pricing Sandy Bridge $5 more on the Canadian site? The Canadian dollar is worth more


----------



## 77Pat

Just tried ordering online. Worst case either cancel or charged full price. I can get to a microcenter, but it would take 2 hours round trip plus either tolls/train fare.


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz;11947796*
> Why is Newegg still pricing Sandy Bridge $5 more on the Canadian site? The Canadian dollar is worth more


I think they were on par as of Friday.

Ordered my stuff:

Asrock extreme4 (three nicely spaced pci-e for my folding cards)
2600k (for 40K+ PPD)
4GB 1600 RAM Adata
6.0GB/s hard drive.
Also already received my 1156 waterbloack (EK supreme HF Full gold)


----------



## xlastshotx

Is this my worst nightmare coming true.

















What are the chances that they will still have these in the store?, They had 20+ 2500k's an hour ago and now it says there are none







and now the motherboards are apparently almost gone. Is this for online only, or if I go to the store when they open at 11am will they still have some?

I wanted to get that $339 dollar bundle, if I cant get that then I really have no idea what im gunna do :/


----------



## Semper Fidelis

If it says out of stock online then it is most likely out of stock in the store. Several hours ago right after launch the site was really buggy and had some problems displaying the proper quantities but I think they fixed that now so it is probably really out of stock sadly.









Someone said they get more in Wednesday though; they should still have the combo deal going by then.


----------



## eduardmc

nice sold my 780i mobo for $100 and my q9550 for $150. No need for it anymore, come on microcenter send the confirmation already


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;11947959*
> If it says out of stock online then it is most likely out of stock in the store. Several hours ago right after launch the site was really buggy and had some problems displaying the proper quantities but I think they fixed that now so it is probably really out of stock sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said they get more in Wednesday though; they should still have the combo deal going by then.


ahhhhhhhh man this sucks, ive been on this old laptop since November. Im so sick of waiting







. I would have ordered them online from micro center if I could have but Ive been trying all night and it wouldn't let me







.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz;11947796*
> Why is Newegg still pricing Sandy Bridge $5 more on the Canadian site? The Canadian dollar is worth more


Not it's not. The US dollar is worth more than the Canadian dollar.


----------



## eduardmc

*Yes i receive my first confirmation for my i7 2600k instore pick from microcenter, will see if i get it from the second store i ordered, tonight is going to be fun*


----------



## IceAero

holy hell, MC sold out of the 2600k all over the country before I even woke up??


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;11948010*
> Not it's not. The US dollar is worth more than the Canadian dollar.


Nice try, but 1 American dollar will currently buy you 99 1/3 cents Canadian. I remember not too many years ago, a USD would get you about $1.35 Canadian. You can't just print 1.4 trillion dollars and think your currency won't fall in the toilet. And not to take credit away from the Canadian gov't, they have done some things to raise the value of the Canadian dollar internationally.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11948040*
> holy hell, MC sold out of the 2600k all over the country before I even woke up??


not yet, Yonkers NY has 4 left


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11948056*
> not yet, Yonkers NY has 4 left


Ah, yes, ok, nonetheless too far away from Boston









Some serious craziness happened overnight then?


----------



## Rust1d?

I really hope my MC did not allow every 2600k to be sold for instore pickup and not give people a chance to even drive to the store....


----------



## snelan

Ok, so now can we close this thread, now that SB is released, we don't really need a thread telling us where to buy it and most of the discussion in here would fit in an "Official Sandy Bridge Club".


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11948101*
> I really hope my MC did not allow every 2600k to be sold for instore pickup and not give people a chance to even drive to the store....


All I know is I'm going to take full advantage of the 3 days they give me to pick it up. Ordered today and will pick it up Tuesday.

But they can't really be fair to everyone... if they didn't allow the online reserve orders, people like me who can't make it there on release day still have a fair shot at getting one.


----------



## Rust1d?

this is such bull****...people are going to sell these online I guarantee..


----------



## BillOhio

The Cleveland store is listing 20+ 2500k's and 6 2600k's. I'm considering running up there to get one of each. If I Ebay them now that would almost cover the cost of a P67 board for when IvyBridge rolls around.


----------



## ntuason

I just ordered this one!!!!!!!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11948133*
> this is such bull****...people are going to sell these online I guarantee..


I don't know why they would sell them... I mean MicroCenter only allows you to buy one, so if you buy one and resell it you won't be able to get another one cheap like that again.

Only people I can actually see doing that are the ones still on 1366/1156 that aren't upgrading and just want to make a bit of extra money.


----------



## 4Brand

Does anyone have an idea when the Maximus IV Formula comes out?


----------



## Mau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11947936*
> Is this my worst nightmare coming true.
> 
> What are the chances that they will still have these in the store?, They had 20+ 2500k's an hour ago and now it says there are none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now the motherboards are apparently almost gone. Is this for online only, or if I go to the store when they open at 11am will they still have some?


I think it's a glitch in Micro Center's shopping cart. Look, they don't even have i5 2500 or i5 2300 listed.

I'm chalking this up to inept coders.

Yesterday afternoon lightsout wrote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11940540*
> Just got back from micro center So Cal. They said they had a ton of stock. Didn't want to put a number on it but both guys said theres a bunch of boxes and they would be very surprised if they sold out day 1.
> 
> They also said they don't expect a big crowd as their hasn't been a whole lot of inquiries about them.


I'd prefer to have a confirmation in hand, but I think I'll be walking out of the Tustin store in 5 hours with a 2600k regardless.


----------



## enri95

I received this email from newegg "Payment authorization failed"
This never happened before,does anyone know what's going on?

I had ordered the mobo separately with paypal before ordering the cpu+ram.


----------



## BillOhio

Just ordered a 2500k, 2600k, and an Asus P8P67 pro for $615 including Tax.


----------



## Rust1d?

For some reason it let me order one online for the $279 price. Not sure why and it only charged $5.99 for shipping.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11948267*
> For some reason it let me order one online for the $279 price. Not sure why and it only charged $5.99 for shipping.


I'm kinda thinking they will cancel these, unless they don't care about the lost $$


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hmm. the boards are cheaper then what i expected...


----------



## ctowns

Brand new to this forum, but lurker for a while. Anyway, I have been waiting a while for the 2600K to build a new system as an upgrade to my Pentium D 820 (so, that should be an improvement in performance!) for video editing/home computing (I don't own a game that was made in the last 5 years, although I do like playing my son's Civ 5 on his computer when he isn't around). I live 10 minutes from MC in Dallas area, but they show they are sold out of 2600K's. Nonetheless, I bought a combo with the 2500K so that I could get the discount on the MB I need. My hope is that when I go into the store they actually have some 2600K's, or they will get some in the next week or so and honor the price (I have been waiting since June, so waiting a few more days is no problem). Assuming all of this works out, I will have a 2500K to sell/ship on Monday for the MC price (179.99) plus tax (8.25%) plus shipping (I am just going to guess $15). I am not looking to make anything, I am getting my savings on the board. If anyone is interested in buying the 2500K, just email me. Money will be handled by paypal.


----------



## Skylit

2500k hmmm... Tempted


----------



## eduardmc

alright recieved my 2 confirmation in 2 different store ready for pick up (microcenter). I didn't have a good night sleep waking up every hour but it was worth it.


----------



## i7monkey

Mobo and CPU prices are much cheaper than I thought. Great value, but still not worth it for me.


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11948193*
> I think it's a glitch in Micro Center's shopping cart. Look, they don't even have i5 2500 or i5 2300 listed.
> 
> I'm chalking this up to inept coders.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon lightsout wrote:
> 
> I'd prefer to have a confirmation in hand, but I think I'll be walking out of the Tustin store in 5 hours with a 2600k regardless.


That store shows the 2600k as sold out.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11948193*
> I think it's a glitch in Micro Center's shopping cart. Look, they don't even have i5 2500 or i5 2300 listed.
> 
> I'm chalking this up to inept coders.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon lightsout wrote:
> 
> I'd prefer to have a confirmation in hand, but I think I'll be walking out of the Tustin store in 5 hours with a 2600k regardless.


I really really hope so, im gunna call them rite when they open at 11am. Only 2 hours and 30 minutes away.


----------



## Pauliesss

Damn, I will have to wait for my 2600k too(probably till Thursday or Friday).


----------



## cmeeks

Fry's had 4 2600k CPUs this morning. Guess who was 5th in line







. I did buy my Gigabyte P67A-UD5 though.

Good thing I reserved one in Houston first.


----------



## snelan

Wait, didn't Jean start this thread? Did his post get deleted or something?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11948379*
> Fry's had 4 2600k CPUs this morning. Guess who was 5th in line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did buy my Gigabyte P67A-UD5 though.
> 
> Good thing I reserved one in Houston first.


I would have punched the 4th guy... and scream "YOU DON'T NEED THIS, I DO!"


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;11948243*
> Just ordered a 2500k, 2600k, and an Asus P8P67 pro for $615 including Tax.


That's awesome, it'll be interesting to know if the switch to SB from the 930 is worth it.


----------



## Skylit

QQ.

The only company selling a fullsize H67 board is Gigabyte, but I really don't like the layout..

The P67 Biostar seems to be a good value for the money though.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

I just came up with a list of parts for a buddy of mine which links to some really good deals atm, thought it might come in handy here, as many of you are buying your SB rigs.









*RECOMMENDED MID-HIGH END SANDY BRIDGE BUILD*

*Intel 2500K* - $232 - Recommended for Gamers ) FREE Civilization V + FREE Shipping
*Intel 2600K* - $338 ( Recommended for Video Editing, Rendering, Encoding as well as Graphic Design ) FREE Civilization V + FREE Shipping

ASUS P8P67 PRO - $189
Gigabyte UD4 - $189

Corsair 4GB Memory - $49.95

SSD - x25-m 80GB - $204.95

*Recommended SSD* - X25-M 120GB - $229

*Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB* - $59.95 ( 2 recommended in Raid - 1 will be fine as well )

*EVGA GTX 570* - $359 ( Recommended )

MSI GTX 470 - $250 AR

HIS 6950 - ( Unlock to 6970 ) - $299

*NZXT Phantom* - $139

Noctua NH-D14 - $79.95

HX-750 - $129 AR ( Recommended )
HX-850 - $159

Windows 7 Premium Builder's Edition - $99


----------



## Twistacles

So I bought from NCIX but I had to put a pricematch with newegg at 3 am since their i5 is listed at 255. However, I woke up and it was back down to 228 but I have to wait for them to process everything anyway since I already payed. Should I just wait, or?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11948426*
> That's awesome, it'll be interesting to know if the switch to SB from the 930 is worth it.


Just got my confirmation from MC. I own them. I don't think I'll keep them though. I thought I could keep the MoBo for when IvyBridge comes out, but Ivy is a different socket I guess.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11948449*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came up with a list of parts for a buddy of mine which links to some really good deals atm, thought it might come in handy here, as many of you are buying your SB rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RECOMMENDED MID-HIGH END SANDY BRIDGE BUILD*
> 
> *Intel 2500K* - $225 ( Recommended for Gamers )
> *Intel 2600K* - $329 ( Recommended for Video Editing, Rendering, Encoding as well as Graphic Design )
> 
> ASUS P8P67 PRO - $189
> Gigabyte UD4 - $189
> 
> Corsair 4GB Memory - $49.95
> 
> SSD - x25-m 80GB - $204.95
> 
> *Recommended SSD* - X25-M 120GB - $229
> 
> *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB* - $59.95 ( 2 recommended in Raid - 1 will be fine as well )
> 
> *EVGA GTX 570* - $359 ( Recommended )
> 
> MSI GTX 470 - $250 AR
> 
> HIS 6950 - ( Unlock to 6970 ) - $299
> 
> *NZXT Phantom* - $139
> 
> Noctua NH-D14 - $79.95
> 
> HX-750 - $129 AR ( Recommended )
> HX-850 - $159
> 
> Windows 7 Premium Builder's Edition - $99


Why not the vanilla Asus P67 board?
Maybe save $30 toward better RAM.


----------



## Fletcherea

Really wish they had an unlocked dually, some of the cheaper mATX boards have the perfect layout/features I want compared to the 1156 boards, at great prices as well.

/budget-tears


----------



## P3c4h2

Microcenter website shows 2500k is "no longer available" as of 3 minutes ago. This is even if I click on the email they sent me this morning. I guess I'd go for the 2600k locked if I was going to upgrade which I'm not because I just went 1156 last year.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;11948503*
> Why not the vanilla Asus P67 board?
> Maybe save $30 toward better RAM.


You know, I would have said that too, but I've noticed the P67 PRO has an onboard Intel NIC which may or may not be beneficial to the end user


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2;11948532*
> Microcenter website shows 2500k is "no longer available" as of 3 minutes ago. This is even if I click on the email they sent me this morning. I guess I'd go for the 2600k locked if I was going to upgrade.


Really? Every store I have looked at had 20+ stock except the CA stores, it seemed to be the 2600k that everyone was after... because those went really fast.


----------



## cmeeks




----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2;11948532*
> Microcenter website shows 2500k is "no longer available" as of 3 minutes ago. This is even if I click on the email they sent me this morning. I guess I'd go for the 2600k locked if I was going to upgrade which I'm not because I just went 1156 last year.


Man they better have it when I go there. A few weeks ago the site showed my store had 0 950's. And when I went in the guy said they had like 100. So I don't trust it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11948543*


Sexy.

EDIT: Wow I thought I counted 20 phases but didn't believe it... so went to the site and confirmed it is indeed 20, that is nuts.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2;11948532*
> Microcenter website shows 2500k is "no longer available" as of 3 minutes ago. This is even if I click on the email they sent me this morning. I guess I'd go for the 2600k locked if I was going to upgrade which I'm not because I just went 1156 last year.


my store still has 11 2500k in stock.


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2;11948532*
> Microcenter website shows 2500k is "no longer available" as of 3 minutes ago.


Since early this morning, Microcenter has allowed you to place an order for in-store pickup for Sandy Bridge products. For example, before the sun even rose this morning, I placed an order for an i5 2500k and the TP67Xe for in-store pickup. Immediately after I placed that order, I noticed the inventory listed for each product went down by one. They're not truly out of stock at your location, they've just all been placed on reserve. That doesn't mean everybody is going to pick them up. I just F5'd MC's site until it let me place my reserve, but after seeing newegg's deal, I decided to order there instead and sit on my fat ass today. I'm going to cancel my reserve as soon as I get confirmation for it.

In other news, here's a great detailed review of the Biostar TP67XE:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6728091

Summary:
i7 2600k
power consumption, benchmarks, etc
Air-cooled: Mega Shadow Deluxe Edition
Case: Antec DF-35
5 GHz @ 1.46v
Intel Burn Test v2.4 Temp range: 74-83 deg C
257w full-load

4.5GHz can be steady under 1.272V


----------



## BillOhio

I got confirmation but they haven't charged my card. I'm considering cancelling. I'm moving to Toronto next week and thought I might be able to get a good price on Ebay.ca ... but I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## grunion

BTW I added 775 to the poll









Hard to believe that so many AMD users are jumping ship with BD on the horizon.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;11948606*
> I got confirmation but they haven't charged my card. I'm considering cancelling. I'm moving to Toronto next week and thought I might be able to get a good price on Ebay.ca ... but I'm starting to wonder.


They do not charge your credit card until you go personally and pickup. Card is only needed for verification. So if you wanted you could have preorder in different location. i did that but will only pick up one and the other will be for whoever wants it. Anyone can pickup the package as long they take a method of payment and your order number.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;11948626*
> BTW I added 775 to the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that so many AMD users are jumping ship with BD on the horizon.


We are the only 2 for that option so far.


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11948449*
> *RECOMMENDED MID-HIGH END SANDY BRIDGE BUILD*
> 
> Intel 2500K - $225 ( Recommended for Gamers )
> 
> ASUS P8P67 PRO[/URL] - $189


Replace that with combo deals.
Quote:


> SSD - x25-m 80GB - $204.95


$199 shipped: OCZ Vertex ii 120 GB @ Newegg
Quote:


> Noctua NH-D14 - $79.95


Hyper 212 plus is ~ $25 at amazon and only loses ~ 2.8 deg C to the top-rated coolers at 125w, and only 2 deg C at 85w. Anything more expensive is not worth it.

Source: Frosty Tech


----------



## Robilar

I'm picking my parts up at 9 tomorrow morning (I pre-ordered from the supplier).

My only concern was deciding between the Asus Pro and EVO. Close in price.


----------



## Syrillian

Robilar always has the finest toys.

*jealous*

I've assembled my shopping list, but won't be finalizing or purchasing until February.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;11948626*
> Hard to believe that so many AMD users are jumping ship with BD on the horizon.


Why is that?

You can't drop desktop BD into any existing boards, so there is little incentive for many to wait ~5 months.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;11948686*
> Robilar always has the finest toys.
> 
> *jealous*
> 
> I've assembled my shopping list, but won't be finalizing or purchasing until February.


I have to buy mine, you on the other hand have the skill to make yours


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;11948606*
> I got confirmation but they haven't charged my card. I'm considering cancelling. I'm moving to Toronto next week and thought I might be able to get a good price on Ebay.ca ... but I'm starting to wonder.


If you're talking about Newegg, then yes there is def. something wrong. Did you put the correct billing address and phone number that with the card company? I actually used my dads credit card, accidentally put in my information for the billing and my address..... and it still got charged within 4 minutes, and got the shipped email this mourning.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;11948740*
> If you're talking about Newegg, then yes there is def. something wrong. .


Actually I went with Microcenter for the discount. I don't think anything's wrong with the order, I'm just debating on cancelling or not.

Originally I was going to sell the CPU's to pay for the MoBo to use when IvyBridge is released. Then I realized Ivy will be a different socket.


----------



## Freejack

Huh. I was able to put the I5-2500k and the P8P67 Pro in my cart at Microcenter for the $339 price (plus shipping of $7 and $25ish tax) and got to the point I was able to enter my credit card. The order was from the web store so it would have shipped to me.

However Newegg already gave me a tracking # and I have no guarantee Micro Center won't go oops we're out of stock we're cancelling your order or making you wait 2 weeks for us to get more in. With Newegg at least I know it'll be here between Tues and Thurs.


----------



## zven

Ebay.ca sounds like a good idea. I say wait


----------



## lightsout

I got nervous cause MC says nostock. So I'm here at Frys first person. Five more minutes. I hope they'll price match MC.


----------



## dev1ance

One heck of an Intel commercial for SB chips (but why did they mention only i5s...?):

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0ptMqNhso[/ame]


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freejack;11948791*
> Huh. I was able to put the I5-2500k and the P8P67 Pro in my cart at Microcenter for the $339 price (plus shipping of $7 and $25ish tax) and got to the point I was able to enter my credit card. The order was from the web store so it would have shipped to me.
> 
> However Newegg already gave me a tracking # and I have no guarantee Micro Center won't go oops we're out of stock we're cancelling your order or making you wait 2 weeks for us to get more in. With Newegg at least I know it'll be here between Tues and Thurs.


wait and see if microcenter ship tomorrow because you can always refuse newegg package when it arrive and you'll get full credit back in your card.

i just read this in slickdeal "Picked up 2500k and Asus MB at Rockville, MD, w/o confirmation. Bunch of people came in for 2600k but MC told them online orders allocated all of the stock. They walked out empty handed."


----------



## ArchDevil

Guys which board should i get the Pro/EVO/Deluxe? I've been looking into the EVO but is it any good?


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchDevil;11948884*
> Guys which board should i get the Pro/EVO/Deluxe? I've been looking into the EVO but is it any good?


What fits your budget?


----------



## Mau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11948860*
> I got nervous cause MC says nostock. So I'm here at Frys first person. Five more minutes. I hope they'll price match MC.


Smart move.

Post your results because I'm in the same position you're in. I'm 10 min from MC and 20 from Fry's...


----------



## rickyman0319

how do you know if the cpu is D1 or D2?


----------



## ArchDevil

my budget for a mobo is 250$, but i really can't find the EVO version at any store :\
anyone know when the EVGA going to release their P67 mobos?


----------



## drBlahMan

*WOW!* 2600K has sold out in 8 minutes @ MicroCenter in Chicago and Westmont...they only had 10 in stock @ each store. This is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319;11948970*
> how do you know if the cpu is D1 or D2?


All retail is D2. D1 were ES but D2 also entered the ES channels later on.


----------



## twalsh

does anyone know when the ASUS ROG Maximus IV extreme will be released its not listed on newegg or tiger direct


----------



## dan7532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;11949000*
> *WOW!* 2600K has sold out in 8 minutes @ MicroCenter in Chicago and Westmont. This is absolutely ridiculous


Online reservations take precedence over walk-ins. I reserved a MC deal online, but ended up going with a Newegg deal. MC's website won't let me cancel my preorder. I tried calling, but nobody's answering. Screw that, their system, their problem.


----------



## Photograph

No upgrades for me this time round, I have four 1156 based systems (i7 860, i5 750 and two i3 540's) and they still perform more than fast enough for my use.

That and my better half has banned all new hardware purchases for a while


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph;11949047*
> No upgrades for me this time round, I have four 1156 based systems (i7 860, i5 750 and two i3 540's) and they still perform more than fast enough for my use.
> 
> That and my better half has banned all new hardware purchases for a while


Tell her they are on sale and you get them cheap or they are your neighbour's














. What I do with some components


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;11949000*
> *WOW!* 2600K has sold out in 8 minutes @ MicroCenter in Chicago and Westmont...they only had 10 in stock @ each store. This is absolutely ridiculous


Better than Amazon.com's.

As soon as these processors were put online, it already said 'only 1 left in stock'.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11949028*
> MC's website won't let me cancel my preorder. I tried calling, but nobody's answering.


Their customer service isn't open on Sunday. In two days they'll just put your order back in stock. I doubt it's a big deal.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan7532;11949028*
> Online reservations take precedence over walk-ins. I reserved a MC deal online, but ended up going with a Newegg deal. MC's website won't let me cancel my preorder. I tried calling, but nobody's answering. Screw that, their system, their problem.


Actually, if you post where you are, you can simply give your order over to someone else on OCN if they missed out.


----------



## caseblue

2600k _*shipped*_ from Micro Center for $279!

So I stayed up until the Micro Center cart actually started working last night (about 1 AM PST) and ordered a 2600k and a 2500k/P8P67 Combo for pick-up in Santa Clara then went to sleep happy. I woke up to find that I haven't received any confirmation e-mails and my browser wouldn't reload the order/reservation confirmation pages. I then tried to at least get a printout of the prices in a cart to take to Fry's here locally but everything just said out of stock (Fry's won't price match if competitor is out of stock).

Feeling defeated and sour, I was just repeatedly trying to add parts to my cart at MC but everything just came back as out of stock. Then suddenly I was in the cart with a 2600k at $279 but with a line item for shipping and tax. I cranked out the plastic ASAP and the order went through completely, email confirmation and all. Looks like I got very lucky somehow: discount price of $279 plus no need to drive the 100 mile RT and fight the mob with two toddlers in tow! Even if it ships late or is on backorder, at least they'll have to honor the price. I'm quite pleased to say the least.

So anyway, it seems like something glitchy may be going on with MC but it's definitely intermittent so just keep trying. It would suck for anyone in this group to not get the gear this week so good luck people.

Case

PS - I'll post here if I end up getting confirmation e-mails on the 2500k/mobo combo and 2600k I reserved last night, I think we can organize it so someone else (1 for the 2600k and 1 for the combo) could do the walk-in purchases. This is for the Santa Clara Micro Center. I'll also be pressing them on the phone about the lack of confirmations as soon as they open.


----------



## Aznboy1993

looks sweet! but i think i am going to wait for ivy bridge before upgrading.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993;11949218*
> looks sweet! but i think i am going to wait for ivy bridge before upgrading.


Upgrade to 2600k and P67 for ~$550 (with new copy of Win7) or add a nice soundcard and solid 2.1 speakers and wait for Ivy... hmmm....


----------



## ArchDevil

anyone know when ASUS will release P8P67 EVO?
by that time is it worth that 50$ for the Deluxe version over the Pro?
does it overclock better?

by the way, can anyone suggest me a good DDR3 1600Mhx 8Gigs of ram for the P67?


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11949201*
> 2600k _*shipped*_ from Micro Center for $279!
> 
> So I stayed up until the Micro Center cart actually started working last night (about 1 AM PST) and ordered a 2600k and a 2500k/P8P67 Combo for pick-up in Santa Clara then went to sleep happy. I woke up to find that I haven't received any confirmation e-mails and my browser wouldn't reload the order/reservation confirmation pages. I then tried to at least get a printout of the prices in a cart to take to Fry's here locally but everything just said out of stock (Fry's won't price match if competitor is out of stock).
> 
> Feeling defeated and sour, I was just repeatedly trying to add parts to my cart at MC but everything just came back as out of stock. Then suddenly I was in the cart with a 2600k at $279 but with a line item for shipping and tax. I cranked out the plastic ASAP and the order went through completely, email confirmation and all. Looks like I got very lucky somehow: discount price of $279 plus no need to drive the 100 mile RT and fight the mob with two toddlers in tow! Even if it ships late or is on backorder, at least they'll have to honor the price. I'm quite pleased to say the least.
> 
> So anyway, it seems like something glitchy may be going on with MC but it's definitely intermittent so just keep trying. It would suck for anyone in this group to not get the gear this week so good luck people.
> 
> Case
> 
> PS - I'll post here if I end up getting confirmation e-mails on the 2500k/mobo combo and 2600k I reserved last night, I think we can organize it so someone else (1 for the 2600k and 1 for the combo) could do the walk-in purchases. This is for the Santa Clara Micro Center. I'll also be pressing them on the phone about the lack of confirmations as soon as they open.


You're story was beautiful! But I don't know if I want to be one of the first to get one, in the chance some of the first batches don't overclock as well as later chips. Nonetheless we saw 5+ ghz on air so WTH!








Going anywhere with two toddlers is insane!


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchDevil;11949285*
> anyone know when ASUS will release P8P67 EVO?
> by that time is it worth that 50$ for the Deluxe version over the Pro?
> does it overclock better?
> 
> by the way, can anyone suggest me a good DDR3 1600Mhx 8Gigs of ram for the P67?


G.skill Ripjaws 1600mhz.


----------



## ArchDevil

^Okay but which CL?


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993;11949218*
> looks sweet! but i think i am going to wait for ivy bridge before upgrading.


Agreed! Die shrink and who knows what other goodies.

BTW...is that Tricia Helfer in your avatar?

Gigalisk
(Forward Deployed)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11948969*
> Smart move.
> 
> Post your results because I'm in the same position you're in. I'm 10 min from MC and 20 from Fry's...


Got my 2500k at frys. They had 8 of them and 5 2600k's. There was 3 of us there waiting.

They said they don't price match MC for cpu's. Which I kinda figured. Oh well the $40 was worth it to get it for sure.

Now for some fun.


----------



## eduardmc

i know this has been asked before, i have to 2600k waiting. I would like to know if is confirmed that ALL RETAILS ARE D2. I believe that now is the only way to confirm the rumor.


----------



## Robilar

I'll have mine in the morning and will check. Mind you, I am getting it from an Intel distributor (not retail) so there may be other steppings available (I got a D0 i7 920 from them 3 weeks before the D0's were released for retail).


----------



## caseblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422;11949300*
> You're story was beautiful! But I don't know if I want to be one of the first to get one, in the chance some of the first batches don't overclock as well as later chips. Nonetheless we saw 5+ ghz on air so WTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going anywhere with two toddlers is insane!


Yeah, there's always a risk somehow or another with the 1st release of anything but extreme OC vs. moderate OC is completely irrelevant to me. I'm coming up from Q6600 so it's a nice step change no matter what. It's actually the potential niggles in the first batch of mobos that would have me concerned the most.


----------



## ____

i have had nothing but trouble with newegg


----------



## Gigalisk

That's just unlucky. My Project Tenebris build has been bought almost entirely from newegg.


----------



## Sodrogam

Anyone else having problems with newegg? my order still processing 5hrs waiting weird


----------



## Mau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11949479*
> Got my 2500k at frys. They had 8 of them and 5 2600k's. There was 3 of us there waiting.
> 
> They said they don't price match MC for cpu's. Which I kinda figured. Oh well the $40 was worth it to get it for sure.
> 
> Now for some fun.


I just got home from doing the same. They told me they wouldn't price match MC because it was out of stock over there.

I paid $40 more for my 2600k than I would have at MC and $10 less than at the egg.

Well, so much for the sales guys at MC telling you yesterday that they had plenty...

Time to put all this together.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodrogam;11949808*
> Anyone else having problems with newegg? my order still processing 5hrs waiting weird


As already stated.... i used my dad's credit card, entered the wrong billing info and my address, not his......... my ordered went charged in less than 5 minutes, and was sent the shipping info today.

Matter of fact, I tried to cancel the order with "credit card decline" so I could put in the right info, and I got an instant we cannot cancel your order sorry message in my email.


----------



## eduardmc

anyone knows or have any links of a overclocking guide for Asus p8p67 motherboard. I know that theres one for gigabyte but it seems completly different.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mau;11949846*
> I just got home from doing the same. They told me they wouldn't price match MC because it was out of stock over there.
> 
> I paid $40 more for my 2600k than I would have at MC and $10 less than at the egg.
> 
> Well, so much for the sales guys at MC telling you yesterday that they had plenty...
> 
> Time to put all this together.


Yah you know though the thing I though about later was I never said anything about K models. Just SB in general.

Just learning the bios. 45 multi auto vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584831


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11949643*
> i have had nothing but trouble with newegg


Ordered last night a little after midnight, and my processor has already shipped with tracking #.

You can't expect a company to process information on Sunday. Any other store wouldn't get back to you until Monday. You guys just need to be patient.

Edit: I had an option to use Microcenter, but it would then have to be shipped to me. Regretting not doing that now that there is a combo deal with the i5 2500k and the Asus Pro for $330














.


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


anyone knows or have any links of a overclocking guide for Asus p8p67 motherboard. I know that theres one for gigabyte but it seems completly different.


Nope. Make one.









I'm sure you will get what you're looking for if you put in some work.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Ordered last night a little after midnight, and my processor has already shipped with tracking #.

You can't expect a company to process information on Sunday. Any other store wouldn't get back to you until Monday. You guys just need to be patient.


No, what I meant was, last month, I ordered computer parts from Newegg. It took them 18 days to deliver, by which I had already confirmed a cancellation of the order. (I called them* in December*). However, they still haven't actually given back the money, so I can't buy anything.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodrogam*


Anyone else having problems with newegg? my order still processing 5hrs waiting weird










My order was placed at 1AM this morning and still says processing. Perhaps I will give them a call or something.


----------



## maximus20895

Yea, because they don't have enough people calling them. They are getting swamped right now, give them a break. Geez.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

any one see the maximus or evga classified for sale????


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigalisk*


Nope. Make one.









I'm sure you will get what you're looking for if you put in some work.


Searching since this morning and haven't found one. Well yes i did find some but all where not real deep (user guide from members). Those are usually much more detail


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


My order was placed at 1AM this morning and still says processing. Perhaps I will give them a call or something.


my order is still processing too . I ordered 1 hour ago. However i ordered a mobo 12 hours ago that i payed with paypal and that thing has already shipped


----------



## skwannabe

Yay MC had two 2600k left and I got one. The damn sales person made me buy a mother board. I'm still waiting for payment for my sig rig...

I'm probably going to switch for a deluxe or UD5





I won't be able to put this together until next weekend T.T


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11950261*
> Searching since this morning and haven't found one. Well yes i did find some but all where not real deep (user guide from members). Those are usually much more detail


He meant make one, not find one.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11950297*
> Yay MC had two 2600k left and I got one. The damn sales person made me buy a mother board. I'm still waiting for payment for my sig rig...
> 
> I'm probably going to switch for a deluxe or UD5
> 
> [*IMG]http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/2948/photo23ce.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [*IMG]http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/3408/photo24a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I won't be able to put this together until next weekend T.T


Why bother switching for a UD5 from that? All it offers is more power phases (which don't really help for Sandy Bridge oc'ing from all known results), and a higher price tag... as far as the Deluxe, all it gives is a second Realtek NIC (the Intel is on the Asus Pro as well) and a front-panel bracket instead of a rear one, for extra USB 3.0 ports.

Hardly worth the extra cash... go buy an SSD with the cost difference







($100+ UD5 vs. Asus Pro).


----------



## SimpleTech

Yay!


----------



## lightsout

Man this thread slowed down big time lol everyone is hunting in the streets or building I guess.

Just ran prime at 4500 mhz, max temp was 64c. Looking ok. Still learning the bios.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11950356*
> Man this thread slowed down big time lol everyone is hunting in the streets or building I guess.


Haha yeah... my parts aren't due until Tues/Weds., so I'm here mostly alone







.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Why not the vanilla Asus P67 board?
Maybe save $30 toward better RAM.


Cool - let me know if there are other recommendations, or changes you would make to it.

This is to be a mid-high end build.


----------



## enri95

why is newegg still processing my order?


----------



## xandypx

I just got back from FRYs in Phoenix. Was there when the doors opened at 9:00AM.. had some other running around to do, before I could get home.

When I got there, there were 4 2600Ks in stock, and two people in front of me buying them.. I'm real happy that they were only allowing 1 per customer since the guy in front of me wanted four.... when I left, they had only one left.

Picked up a 2600K and ASUS P8P67 Pro. Fry's would have matched MC's price on the 2600K. I had a printout of the online order waiting for the "submit" button from the MC website. They wouldn't price match because when the manager pulled up the MC website, in the short one hour that it took, from the time I printed the MC order sheet, to the time FRYS opened.. MC sold out nationally.

Still, I got the 2600K for $319.00, about $40.00 more than I would have spent at MC... But I have my CPU and Mobo in hand... Now let's hope the memory and H70 shows up tomorrow like thet're supposed to.

By the way, someone asked about the ASUS Evo.. Fry's had 2 in stock ($209.99)


----------



## Sodrogam

Looks like everyone here is going after the 2600k, now i feel all alone with the 2500k lol


----------



## exlink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


By the way, someone asked about the ASUS Evo.. Fry's had 2 in stock ($209.99)


By any chance did you happen to notice if they have the P8P67-M Pro in stock?


----------



## WRXSTi0487

Is it worth it to wait for G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB RAM to come back in stock or just get this G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB RAM instead? I don't see any difference other than the heatsink and marketing it for SB


----------



## Backfat

Lol it only took 4500 posts, but a mod finally updated the poll to include 775 haha...


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WRXSTi0487;11950576*
> Is it worth it to wait for G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB RAM to come back in stock or just get this G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB RAM instead? I don't see any difference other than the heatsink and marketing it for SB


Just get 2 sets of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

Save $30 and call it a day.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11950557*
> By any chance did you happen to notice if they have the P8P67-M Pro in stock?


Unfortunately no... I didn't look at the u-ATX boards.. sorry.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WRXSTi0487;11950576*
> Is it worth it to wait for G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB RAM to come back in stock or just get this G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB RAM instead? I don't see any difference other than the heatsink and marketing it for SB


Highlighted the answer for you. Get the cheaper kit.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11950479*
> why is newegg still processing my order?


any one else having this problem?

Should I cancel?


----------



## whitehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Just get 2 sets of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

Save $30 and call it a day.


Don't mobos run slower if you use all the RAM slots?


----------



## Djankie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitehawk*


Don't mobos run slower if you use all the RAM slots?


source?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exlink*


By any chance did you happen to notice if they have the P8P67-M Pro in stock?



http://www.excaliberpc.com/602168/as...intel-p67.html

Thats probably your best bet, I ordered from them Friday and it shipped the same day. It should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


any one else having this problem?

Should I cancel?










Why would you cancel? It takes time to process an order considering it's Sunday and a crapload of people ordered Sandy Bridge parts and other upgrades. Whole reason NewEgg is the last resort place that I will shop at.







Slow + Taxes + High Price. No thanks. But since you ordered already you should just wait it out.


----------



## 428cobra

i placed my order from micro center eariler today for 2500k got email confirming price 185 and ship info checked back indeeded was charged that from then but now i go to there site theres no add to chart option just in store only they better not jerk me around on this hope they honor there price in which i ordered it


----------



## eduardmc

has anyone done the new bios update on asus motherboard yet


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11950801*
> has anyone done the new bios update on asus motherboard yet


yea wouild like to know this myself how guys are liking new bios layout


----------



## catalan

Hwbot.org has asus/giga/msi bios posted in their sandy bridge section. Id post it but im on my phone atm


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11949934*
> anyone knows or have any links of a overclocking guide for Asus p8p67 motherboard. I know that theres one for gigabyte but it seems completly different.


http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/04/3-step-overclocking-guide-%E2%80%93-sandy-bridge-v0-1beta/

or

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5


----------



## catalan

Theres also an asus oc guide on hwbot.org and a 3-step oc guide for sandy


----------



## newphase

Always hated Intel... Been an AMD-girl since 486x33.

And DRM on-chip? no thanks!

HOWEVER! I wish all you OCN'ers the BEST with your builds, oc's and extreme computing adventures!


----------



## Mygaffer

Bulldozer!!!


----------



## Sodrogam

DRM omg no way I cant pirate anymore, omg its the end of the world..........
I will laugh if BD comes with DRM. (No offense to the AMD fanboys)


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Yay MC had two 2600k left and I got one. The damn sales person made me buy a mother board. I'm still waiting for payment for my sig rig...

I'm probably going to switch for a deluxe or UD5

I won't be able to put this together until next weekend T.T


Made you?

I would have been like sure commission a-hole, brought it up to the register and told the cashier the salesman was trying to rape me i just want the chip.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


has anyone done the new bios update on asus motherboard yet



Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


yea wouild like to know this myself how guys are liking new bios layout


Will let you guys know by Tuesday, Wednesday at the latest. Have to wait for one of my side panels for my test bench to come in the mail before I start my build.


----------



## exlink

People really need to read up more on the DRM before they completely start to bash an entire chip over it.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Will let you guys know by Tuesday, Wednesday at the latest. Have to wait for one of my side panels for my test bench to come in the mail before I start my build.










Motherboard box test bench bro.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


Motherboard box test bench bro.


True but I don't want to use the stock HSF and I don't want to setup my loop yet.

I should have bought that Prolimatech Armageddon going for $35 on Jab-Tech last week. _*Sigh*_


----------



## kcuestag

Well I've got my P8P67 EVO here, and I should be getting my 2600k within like 15 hours.

So tomorrow, I will definitely give you pictures, and show you some Overclocks, and benchmarks of course!









Did Intel announce themselves on the max safe voltage for 24/7 ? (I plan to do [email protected] 24/7).

I see on the .PDF the VID is up to 1.52v, but honestly, I don't believe they don't degrade with 1.52v....

Any word on that? I don't want to kill my chip the first day, or week.


----------



## lightsout

For some reason I'm having a hell of a time reinstalling windows. Hopefully it goes right this time.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


True but I don't want to use the stock HSF and I don't want to setup my loop yet.

I should have bought that Prolimatech Armageddon going for $35 on Jab-Tech last week. _*Sigh*_


I would have started on the loop already so you could leak test for a few days but that's just me.

Did you see that the stock gets like 4.4 ghz? I love messing with things lol....

I have mounted a few things on cardboard it's safe as far as i know for instance old dell case wouldn't ground properly with a new motherboard so....CARDBOARD hasn't failed me yet old 775 rig got off a family member who spilled water on it, chip and ram was still good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


For some reason I'm having a hell of a time reinstalling windows. Hopefully it goes right this time.


What's the problem? just slow? or are you getting like corrupted errors? I fixed one this weekend by removing all but one of the ram dims i guess one of them was going bad, still games and such so meh.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


I would have started on the loop already so you could leak test for a few days but that's just me.

Did you see that the stock gets like 4.4 ghz? I love messing with things lol....

I have mounted a few things on cardboard it's safe as far as i know for instance old dell case wouldn't ground properly with a new motherboard so....CARDBOARD hasn't failed me yet old 775 rig got off a family member who spilled water on it, chip and ram was still good.


Cardboard isn't an issue for me. The fact that I will have to drain my loop and set up it again is making want to wait until I get the bench put together.

It's just a few days of waiting. I can deal with that. My birthday is on the 11th, so it would be really cool if I could get the whole thing built by the end of that day.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Ordered last night 11:45 mst on Newegg, the i5 2500k, intel dp67de matx mobo and 4gb patriot 2 gamer series ... and I put rush processing, but it still says processing, now after 14 hours

anyone having similar issue or know whats going on? BTW I used a debit Visa and it DID have money in it, so it doesn't make sense?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


I would have started on the loop already so you could leak test for a few days but that's just me.

Did you see that the stock gets like 4.4 ghz? I love messing with things lol....

I have mounted a few things on cardboard it's safe as far as i know for instance old dell case wouldn't ground properly with a new motherboard so....CARDBOARD hasn't failed me yet old 775 rig got off a family member who spilled water on it, chip and ram was still good.

What's the problem? just slow? or are you getting like corrupted errors? I fixed one this weekend by removing all but one of the ram dims i guess one of them was going bad, still games and such so meh.


Last time the dvd spun down and it hung at 46%. This time it did the same @ 47%. I'm going to wait but this isn't normal I do it all the time ***??????????


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;11950300*
> He meant make one, not find one.


Yeah, pretty much. That board is pretty new, and so is sandy bridge...so you're going to have to wait for a mainstream stepping to be released to see some good guides.


----------



## WRXSTi0487

Hmm I just placed my order like 30 min ago and it has already gone from processing to charged and I didn't use the rush processing option.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WRXSTi0487*


Hmm I just placed my order like 30 min ago and it has already gone from processing to charged and I didn't use the rush processing option.


wow newegg *** broskies lol

$2.99 gone forever and it's been 14 hours

and I paid $30 for ups next day saver, because I wanted it on Monday, but if it isn't even done processing, how am I supposed to get it tomorrow?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Last time the dvd spun down and it hung at 46%. This time it did the same @ 47%. I'm going to wait but this isn't normal I do it all the time ***??????????










If you have a spare computer and a 4GB+ USB flash drive, try using this utility that puts the installation files on the flash drive. Makes installing the OS a little quicker.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11951098*
> Last time the dvd spun down and it hung at 46%. This time it did the same @ 47%. I'm going to wait but this isn't normal I do it all the time ***??????????


Might need a new disc or something. It's always something dumb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11951162*
> If you have a spare computer and a 4GB+ USB flash drive, try using this utility that puts the installation files on the flash drive. Makes installing the OS a little quicker.


Yea good idea.... i can never seem to find one.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11951162*
> If you have a spare computer and a 4GB+ USB flash drive, try using this utility that puts the installation files on the flash drive. Makes installing the OS a little quicker.


Thanks I'll bookmark that. It finally just started going again. 97%


----------



## Porter_

newegg order shipped this morning. last night i was waiting to buy it on Amazon so i could use prime, but after seeing their slightly higher price and lack of inventory i'm glad i went with the egg


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*


wow newegg *** broskies lol

$2.99 gone forever and it's been 14 hours


LOL, I never believed in the $2.99 rush shipping handling BS. They just going to handle your shipping like everyone else's. This is just to squeeze another $3.00 out of you. The only legit next day shipping that I've seen is Amazon.com Prime for $3.99 with prime membership. But still sometimes but rarely you end up getting it 1-Day late because of shipping delays or problems. So that $2.99 is BS. Why you think they give you free shipping on most items? Cause someone else is paying for it!


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Thanks I'll bookmark that. It finally just started going again. 97%


I was gonna say that also, if it don't error out just leave it. I have had it hang for what seems like hours.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


LOL, I never believed in the $2.99 rush shipping handling BS. They just going to handle your shipping like everyone else's. This is just to squeeze another $3.00 out of you. *The only legit next day shipping that I've seen is Amazon.com Prime for $3.99 with prime membership.* But still sometimes but rarely you end up getting it 1-Day late because of shipping delays or problems. So that $2.99 is BS. Why you think they give you free shipping on most items? Cause someone else is paying for it!


i'm sure that's usually the case, but as an example i ordered a surge protector from Amazon yesterday morning using Prime 1-day ($3.99) and it still hasn't shipped. i ordered my cpu from Newegg last night just before midnight with next-day shipping and it's already en-route.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


i'm sure that's usually the case, but i ordered a surge protector from Amazon yesterday morning using Prime 1-day ($3.99) and it still hasn't shipped. i ordered last night from Newegg just before midnight with next-day shipping and it's already en-route.


two questions:

what is your time zone? and is it possible my status for my order has not yet been updated, because I looked at my bank account and it said that my purchas was 'pending' , but the price was deducted from my balance?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*


two questions:

what is your time zone? and is it possible my status for my order has not yet been updated, because I looked at my bank account and it said that my purchas was 'pending' , but the price was deducted from my balance?


PST, and my order status was "Charged" within minutes. i used my WORLD MasterCard, which i'm a fan of. always seems to be hassle-free and speedy. it sounds to me like there's a delay with your bank. i'd ride it out, i'm sure it'll ship soon enough.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


I was gonna say that also, if it don't error out just leave it. I have had it hang for what seems like hours.


It hung agaIN but now finally is rebooting. Sheesh


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


PST, and my order status was "Charged" within minutes. i used a World MasterCard for my order, which always seems to be hassle-free and speedy. it sounds to me like there's a delay with your bank. i'd ride it out, i'm sure it'll ship soon enough.


I am on MST and I ordered 11:45, which is definately before midnight on PST as well, the problem is that they emailed me about my rush order, and they said they will try their best to ship it on 1-10-11, and it technically says I ordered it on 1-8-11, do shipments from newegg on ups next day saver usually arrive the same day they are shipped? Because I really need it on Monday, since I'm leaving for school Tuesday morning, and will have to wait 2 weeks If I dont get it tomorrow (monday).


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


It hung agaIN but now finally is rebooting. Sheesh


always happens when you're impatiently waiting to play with your new toy


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


i'm sure that's usually the case, but as an example i ordered a surge protector from Amazon yesterday morning using Prime 1-day ($3.99) and it still hasn't shipped. i ordered my cpu from Newegg last night just before midnight with next-day shipping and it's already en-route.


Prime works best on M-F, Saturday is no good because nobody works on Sunday. Friday is iffy, you might not get it Saturday so it's best to buy something on M-Th otherwise you get butt raped. I was going to wait for Amazon too but I got ninja'd and snipered. Both 2500K & 2600K disappeared before anyone even got the chance to order any. But I went with a less known retailer. At least they have it in stock, free shipping, no taxes, and great price at $229.99.


----------



## Freejack

I was hoping mine would ship out the NJ Newegg warehouse but it's coming from TN so I'm waiting until Thursday. It's probably coming from there because of the bracket set I'm hoping allows my Tuniq Tower 120 to fit. 
I ordered this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233038
Think it'll do the trick or am going to have lot of fun getting my old Tuniq to fit?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*


I am on MST and I ordered 11:45, which is definately before midnight on PST as well, the problem is that they emailed me about my rush order, and they said they will try their best to ship it on 1-10-11, and it technically says I ordered it on 1-8-11, do shipments from newegg on ups next day saver usually arrive the same day they are shipped? Because I really need it on Monday, since I'm leaving for school Tuesday morning, and will have to wait 2 weeks If I dont get it tomorrow (monday).


sounds frustrating. i can't answer your question about ups next day, i chose fedex overnight shipping


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freejack*


I was hoping mine would ship out the NJ Newegg warehouse but it's coming from TN so I'm waiting until Thursday. It's probably coming from there because of the bracket set I'm hoping allows my Tuniq Tower 120 to fit. 
I ordered this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233038
Think it'll do the trick or am going to have lot of fun getting my old Tuniq to fit?


The problem is that the bracket you bought isn't compatible with your Tuniq Tower 120. It's only compatible with the listed Xigmatek coolers and the OCZ Vendetta 2.

The bottom of your HSF has this type of mounting mechanism:










The mount from that Xigmatek kit looks like this:










As you can see, the screw holes are in the opposite position.


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


newegg order shipped this morning. last night i was waiting to buy it on Amazon so i could use prime, but after seeing their slightly higher price and lack of inventory i'm glad i went with the egg










Holy crap yes! I like amazon, but they charge like 30-50 bucks extra for some procs, its ridiculous!! In egg we trust.


----------



## Sodrogam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*


I am on MST and I ordered 11:45, which is definately before midnight on PST as well, the problem is that they emailed me about my rush order, and they said they will try their best to ship it on 1-10-11, and it technically says I ordered it on 1-8-11, do shipments from newegg on ups next day saver usually arrive the same day they are shipped? Because I really need it on Monday, since I'm leaving for school Tuesday morning, and will have to wait 2 weeks If I dont get it tomorrow (monday).


Well I too had this problem, I canceled my order this was just bs, I know that is sunday and theres a lot of people buying but ill be leaving for vacations in 2 days no way to get my rig. My first and last bad experience with newegg.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;11948050*
> Nice try, but 1 American dollar will currently buy you 99 1/3 cents Canadian. I remember not too many years ago, a USD would get you about $1.35 Canadian. You can't just print 1.4 trillion dollars and think your currency won't fall in the toilet. And not to take credit away from the Canadian gov't, they have done some things to raise the value of the Canadian dollar internationally.


Must have went up last week. And by your remarks you must be a Canadian. Don't knock the US, if we weren't here your sorry ass country would have been taken over by Korea, or some other third world country.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;11951459*
> Must have went up last week. And by your remarks you must be a Canadian. Don't knock the US, if we weren't here your sorry ass country would have been taken over by Korea, or some other third world country.


but if it weren't for canada, the US wouldn't have a hat


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;11951459*
> Must have went up last week. And by your remarks you must be a Canadian. Don't knock the US, if we weren't here your sorry ass country would have been taken over by Korea, or some other third world country.


I've been watching this as I get set to move to CA. I've been told to expect the CA dollar to dip just below the US once the ripple effect of the Holidays is past. I was hoping to make a couple hundred on the exchange but today I'd lose a little.

As far as Canada ever being taken over by Korea, I'm just not sure that that's realistic.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;11951459*
> Must have went up last week. And by your remarks you must be a Canadian. Don't knock the US, if we weren't here your sorry ass country would have been taken over by Korea, or some other third world country.


Haha, Canadians. Being a European I see no difference between Candians and Americans. They are not as loud as the Yanks and "about" sounds funny in "Canadian English".


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11951142*
> wow newegg *** broskies lol
> 
> $2.99 gone forever and it's been 14 hours
> 
> and I paid $30 for ups next day saver, because I wanted it on Monday, but if it isn't even done processing, how am I supposed to get it tomorrow?


Errrrr, the shipping companies don't actually transit packages on Sunday anyway, you wouldn't have gotten it Monday regardless. Tuesday would be the earliest.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;11951742*
> Errrrr, the shipping companies don't actually transit packages on Sunday anyway, you wouldn't have gotten it Monday regardless. Tuesday would be the earliest.


Yup, if your close to newegg and you order over the weekend you get it tuesday.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11951787*
> Yup, if your close to newegg and you order over the weekend you get it tuesday.


so i paid $29.25 for them with ups next day saver on 1-8-11(even if 1-9-11) in order to get it on 1-11-11?

this is rediculous


----------



## enri95

newegg is still processing my order ffs


----------



## catalan

that's because normally shipment wont be sent till monday. even if they provide you w/ tracking info i doubt ups picks up on sundays.


----------



## Freejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11951417*
> The problem is that the bracket you bought isn't compatible with your Tuniq Tower 120. It's only compatible with the listed Xigmatek coolers and the OCZ Vendetta 2.
> 
> The bottom of your HSF has this type of mounting mechanism:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mount from that Xigmatek kit looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the screw holes are in the opposite position.


No, the picture you have is from the Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme. If I had the extreme I could just order the Tuniq base and be all set. Unfortunately, this is the original non extreme version. This is it's bottom:









And this picture below has the silver metal clip (in the top middle) that holds that bottom:









That clip goes between the heatpipes. I'm hoping the Xigmatek clip can be adapted to work with my older style Tuniq.
On the tip (non cpu side) of the base is a pin that clip sits on, I'm hoping I can find some way to turn the Xigmatek clip into workable clip for the Tuniq or maybe I'll be lucky enough that the Tuniq clip is the right size and can be drilled for 1155/1156 holes.
Worst case scenario is I'm out $10 I suppose.


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;11951459*
> Must have went up last week. And by your remarks you must be a Canadian. Don't knock the US, if we weren't here *your sorry ass country* would have been taken over by Korea, or some other third world country.


Not knocking dude. Lived here for 10+ years and I love it here. Just saying that inflation is a goal of the fed currently. With inflation comes reduction in value of your currency internationally. And who the he!! would want to take over Canada. I was born and raised there and love it as well, but cannot imagine why any other country would want it...

*lol. love 'Merica...*


----------



## Rookie1337

Anyone parting with 1156/1366/or AM3 stuff on the cheap?










Seriously, the DRM and the no OCing unless you pay for the ks is a pretty piss poor move by Intel and it sickens me to see people reward them for it. Then again, Intel furthered it's stab at AMD with the econding/transcoding power of these things using "QuickSync". Of course if that doesn't work when people have a dedicated GPU then it's just showing how controlling Intel plans on being.


----------



## catalan

drm only involves intel videos and the price difference for a k model is only like $12 bucks. like someone posted before people need to read up on this stuff before they post it's becoming ridiculous.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*


Anyone parting with 1156/1366/or AM3 stuff on the cheap?









Seriously, the DRM and the no OCing unless you pay for the ks is a pretty piss poor move by Intel and it sickens me to see people reward them for it. Then again, Intel furthered it's stab at AMD with the econding/transcoding power of these things using "QuickSync". Of course if that doesn't work when people have a dedicated GPU then it's just showing how controlling Intel plans on being.


Lol, the drm is for their movies, like steam service for em by intel. Who cares? K version is very little more, glad to have unlocked for so littpe compared to first gen i7.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*


Anyone parting with 1156/1366/or AM3 stuff on the cheap?









Seriously, the DRM and the no OCing unless you pay for the ks is a pretty piss poor move by Intel and it sickens me to see people reward them for it. Then again, Intel furthered it's stab at AMD with the econding/transcoding power of these things using "QuickSync". Of course if that doesn't work when people have a dedicated GPU then it's just showing how controlling Intel plans on being.


Lol, the drm is for their movies, like steam service for em by intel. Who cares? K version is very little more, glad to have unlocked for so little compared to first gen i7.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

This whole DRM issue is like the salem witch trials.

One person gets called a witch for one tiny irrelevant thing and it blows out of proportion.


----------



## anoob

Well obviously the only people who are afraid of the streaming Intel DRM are the pirates who are going to try to capture new streaming movies through subscription services like Netflix at 1080p. But I don't think most of us are going to care about some streaming service for movies. I'm not a big movie person so it doesn't affect me.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Does anyone by any chance have any idea when these chips will become available again on Amazon.com?

Goin' crazy over here lol.


----------



## Gigalisk

I'll tell you what Sandybridge and DRM WILL be good for is it's its capacity in an HTPC. I may just build one on a whim. But like i said, when Ivybridge comes out.


----------



## caseblue

I'll be brand new to the OC hobby whenever MC gets my gear to me and need advice on what air cooler to go with. There seems to be countless options out there. Since SB runs cooler, I suppose that all these ~$50 units deigned for 130W TDW CPU's will do just fine from a thermal standpoint so considerations like size (I will be in a smallish Lian Li case) and fit/finish/fitament are important to me. I mainly want to know which ones are known fit securely and that kind of thing. They sure seem like huge appendages for the CPU socket to carry!

Thanks in advance

And to follow-up on my earlier post about offering out my MC 2500k and 2600k pre-order/reservations from last night, the e-mail confirmations finally arrived but they were just apologies for being out of stock. This is certainly understandable but it sucks that they just flatly cancelled my orders instead of offering to fulfill them at a future date. Very weak but I'm at peace since I lucked out into getting one shipped at their discount price.


----------



## tenma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Does anyone by any chance have any idea when these chips will become available again on Amazon.com?

Goin' crazy over here lol.


I gave up and just ordered from Newegg. Would have rather gotten 1-day shipping with Prime, but decided it wasn't worth gambling on when Amazon would get stock.


----------



## catalan

guy on hwbot hit 5.2ghz on air w/ 1.45v w/ his 2600k

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_28sec_437ms


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


I gave up and just ordered from Newegg. Would have rather gotten 1-day shipping with Prime, but decided it wasn't worth gambling on when Amazon would get stock.


Nice, congrats mate.

The weird thing is, as soon as these chips were put online, ALL OF THEM had the 'only 1 left in stock' message.

Fishy as hell...


----------



## ____

I think the title should be changed to "sandy bridge is actually early beta of bulldozer"


----------



## CDub07

It makes me sad to see all the AM2/AM3 votes that jumped ship. Oh well, I'm completely satisfied with my X6 for another yr. Will maybe pick a older Core i5 to take a dip on the intel side if prices for older cpu and mobo drop due to the new tech.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


It makes me sad to see all the AM2/AM3 votes that jumped ship. Oh well, I'm completely satisfied with my X6 for another yr. Will maybe pick a older Core i5 to take a dip on the intel side if prices for older cpu and mobo drop due to the new tech.


I don't think they will as the core2quads are still very expensive. Have a look at this one.


----------



## koven

well this is lame, no sabertooth for sale anywhere


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Does anyone by any chance have any idea when these chips will become available again on Amazon.com?

Goin' crazy over here lol.


Anywhere from 1-8 weeks. But if you pre-order and it gets in stock you'll be the first one to buy it. So they will charge your card when it becomes available and then ship it out first.

I had Rat7/Rat9 pre-order many moons ago. But apparently my jack of an ass bank fubar and locked my account and my card got declined. So when they did get some in people bought them all. So if you want one you will have to pre-order and wait another 1-2 weeks plus.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


well this is lame, no sabertooth for sale anywhere


That's cause nobody wanted that board. J/K J/K, you're like the 3rd person I think that asked about Sabertooth. Only thing I saw was pre-orders. Why Sabertooth? Cause of the sexy plastic skin?

This was the only thing I found for Sabertooth:
http://www.nextdaypc.com/main/produc...inid=ND0130014

http://www.cometsupply.com/mp/ASUS/p...TOOTHP67/r/gg/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well I've got my P8P67 EVO here, and I should be getting my 2600k within like 15 hours.

So tomorrow, I will definitely give you pictures, and show you some Overclocks, and benchmarks of course!









Did Intel announce themselves on the max safe voltage for 24/7 ? (I plan to do [email protected] 24/7).

I see on the .PDF the VID is up to 1.52v, but honestly, I don't believe they don't degrade with 1.52v....

Any word on that? I don't want to kill my chip the first day, or week.


Anyone?


----------



## Capwn

Add another 570 to the picture in a few months and this is my 2011 rig


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11952585*
> well this is lame, no sabertooth for sale anywhere


p8p67 pro.


----------



## tenma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Nice, congrats mate.

The weird thing is, as soon as these chips were put online, ALL OF THEM had the 'only 1 left in stock' message.

Fishy as hell...










Right, well I don't think Amazon was really ready to start selling them today. You may have noticed that they only put up their "free Civ 5" promotion this afternoon.

I think they will have them in stock on Monday, but like I said, I didn't want to take the gamble. I could get 2-day shipping at Newegg for the same total price as 1-day shipping from Amazon and at least I know that Newegg will ship on Monday.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Anyone?


I'm gonna stick with somewhere in the mid 1.4v area. I'm see light touches of instability as I get into the 4.8, 4.9 areas unless I go 1.5v+.


----------



## Citra

I wonder how high these overclock on the stock cooler.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axon14*


I'm gonna stick with somewhere in the mid 1.4v area. I'm see light touches of instability as I get into the 4.8, 4.9 areas unless I go 1.5v+.


What OC do you think I could achieve with 1.4v or 1.42v?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*


so i paid $29.25 for them with ups next day saver on 1-8-11(even if 1-9-11) in order to get it on 1-11-11?

this is rediculous


Do you not understand how shipping works?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


I wonder how high these overclock on the stock cooler.


I've seen 4.3ghz-4.4ghz on the low-profile stock cooler in some reviews like anand's.


----------



## ____

How long has Core 2 lasted? Hopefully, SB can last longer


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


How long has Core 2 lasted? Hopefully, SB can last longer


The chipsets changed, so does it really matter that the socket didn't change? The bottomline is that if you wanted a new cpu, you most likely had to buy a new motherboard anyways.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*


The chipsets changed, so does it really matter that the socket didn't change? The bottomline is that if you wanted a new cpu, you most likely had to buy a new motherboard anyways.


Not really.. once the C2D and C2D Quads hit, after the Pentiums.. the NB chips went through their evolution, but virtually all of the C2D CPUs could run on the different socket 775 motherboards that had at least a G31 & Up NB chip.

That's was what, 5 years ago now?

What changed was the RAM from DDR2 to DDR3.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


It makes me sad to see all the AM2/AM3 votes that jumped ship. Oh well, I'm completely satisfied with my X6 for another yr. Will maybe pick a older Core i5 to take a dip on the intel side if prices for older cpu and mobo drop due to the new tech.


I was one of those users and while I love'd my AMD rig the performance gap is just getting wider. Unless they can squeeze out twice their current performance with bulldozer to trump intel I don't think they will catch them. It's still hard to say but I'm losing faith in AMD. This is my first ever intel rig and I am expecting great things so I hope the money was worth it.


----------



## Capwn

I'm a bit baffled right now by my new motherboard..
Two x 8 pin CPU power ?








Book says I need to hook both up for maximum stability,, okay fine.. But my PSU doesnt have two x 8 pin cpu plugs lol,, Is it safe to use a splitter here?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I'm a bit baffled right now by my new motherboard..
Two x 8 pin CPU power ?
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6853/gedc0126.jpg
Book says I need to hook both up for maximum stability,, okay fine.. But my PSU doesnt have two x 8 pin cpu plugs lol,, Is it safe to use a splitter here?


i'm by no means an expert, but i wouldn't chance a splitter. at the very least i'd email Biostar and ask them before hooking everything up. sucks to wait, i know...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I'm a bit baffled right now by my new motherboard..
Two x 8 pin CPU power ?








Book says I need to hook both up for maximum stability,, okay fine.. But my PSU doesnt have two x 8 pin cpu plugs lol,, Is it safe to use a splitter here?


For two 8 pins you would think they would have included a connector.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I'm a bit baffled right now by my new motherboard..
Two x 8 pin CPU power ?

Book says I need to hook both up for maximum stability,, okay fine.. But my PSU doesnt have two x 8 pin cpu plugs lol,, Is it safe to use a splitter here?


What power supply do you have? This will determine the safety of the splitter.


----------



## Capwn

Corsair HX 750

BTW: FINNALLY NO more useless pata port taking up space


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luvsan*


Made you?

I would have been like sure commission a-hole, brought it up to the register and told the cashier the salesman was trying to rape me i just want the chip.


I felt so helpless... He was threatening to sell the 2600k to some 10 year kid with his mommy..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


I felt so helpless... He was threatening to sell the 2600k to some 10 year kid with his mommy..


Is that a joke? Lol.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Corsair HX 750

BTW: FINNALLY NO more useless pata port taking up space










Yup, Sandy Bridge is going to put the nail in the coffin for my last two PATA IDE devices. I only have 1 IDE DVDROM and 1 IDE PATA 120GB Hard Drive left in my system. No more IDE devices and BTW the SATA ports on the new boards do not support PATA so if you get something like a PATA to SATA converter it's probably not going to work.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I'm a bit baffled right now by my new motherboard..
Two x 8 pin CPU power ?








Book says I need to hook both up for maximum stability,, okay fine.. But my PSU doesnt have two x 8 pin cpu plugs lol,, Is it safe to use a splitter here?


1 will be plenty.

unless you are using MAJOR volts, 1 will be more than enough.

you would have to be using like 600w on the CPU alone.....

I don't think that is even possible....

TL;DR: use 1 8-pin, leave other empty


----------



## kcuestag

I found this OC guide for 2500k:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...ore-i5-2500k/1

Seems to be pretty detailed and helpful!

Anyone got any guide like that for 2600k?


----------



## Gigalisk

I didnt know that SATA-PATA converters existed.

In any case, dude, that's a Tychus Findlay (hell, its about time) on getting to SATA man. I though I took a long time...my first SATA device was some HDDs in 2006.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


1 will be plenty.

unless you are using MAJOR volts, 1 will be more than enough.

you would have to be using like 600w on the CPU alone.....

I don't think that is even possible....

TL;DR: use 1 8-pin, leave other empty


But if thats the case then using a splitter wouldnt hurt anything right? Since Im not gonna be pulling an insane amount of power..


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


But if thats the case then using a splitter wouldnt hurt anything right? Since Im not gonna be pulling an insane amount of power..


don't use a splitter.

It won't help anything.

At best, it could cause more problems given most splitters use low quality wires.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


don't use a splitter.

It won't help anything.

At best, it could cause more problems given most splitters use low quality wires.


Something about not plugging anything into one of them seems wrong to me..
I know , I know , Its just the book, But it says to hook them both up








Then the question becomes which one do I hook up..?? one is CPU power 2, one is CPU power 3, I assume hook up CPU power 2.


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


I felt so helpless... He was threatening to sell the 2600k to some 10 year kid with his mommy..


Honestly I don't deal with sales people, they make commission he screwed you.

I would have just picked it up if it was available and went to the register or would have screamed for the manager, called the upper upper branch manager and told them of his sales tactics.

I still would, really it's ludicrous to make a sale in this manner.

I would have said anything to get the box in my hand and told the cashier that the guy was a a-hole and you just wanted the processor. I don't care if the guy was standing there or not, I would have went as far as telling them that he didn't help me and was very unsatisfied with his treatment JUST so he didn't make any commission.

Like i said if you have to get the managers manager, involve corporate you can find there emails online let them know how there local retailers are treating people. Even if it doesn't help you directly, I bet they get those buttholes sales training for the next year really give them some corporate grief.


----------



## Pr0grammer1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I found this OC guide for 2500k:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...ore-i5-2500k/1

Seems to be pretty detailed and helpful!

Anyone got any guide like that for 2600k?


Since the 2500k and 2600k are pretty much identical as far as overclocking is concerned (I'm pretty sure the only relevant difference is the base clock speed), you should be able to use that guide for either one.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


don't use a splitter.

It won't help anything.

At best, it could cause more problems given most splitters use low quality wires.


Splitters have there purpose and yes, choose one that utilizes larger diameter wires! Most use 22- 28awg wires! If you can find one with 18 ga wires this would be the ticket! Depending on the power supply, the 12 volt cabling to the 8 pin connector is usually overkill so it can handle it!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


Splitters have there purpose and yes, choose one that utilizes larger diameter wires! Most use 22- 28awg wires! If you can find one with 18 ga wires this would be the ticket! Depending on the power supply, the 12 volt cabling to the 8 pin connector is usually overkill so it can handle it!


still, your PSU won't be able to supply more power.

8pin EPS connector can supply roughly 400w.

you use a spliiter, you get 400/2=200 each....

Point has been defeated.

On top of that, NO 1155 CPU will EVER use more than 400w, unless you are running crazy voltages. (2.5+)

Why waste money on something you will never use...


----------



## gt12345

Any one did not get there cpu+mother board combo deal discount online last night from microcenter?
I order bundle number two I didn't get the $40 discount for combo deal.
Is Microcenter going to honor the discount when i call them up tomorrow?
and my order got cancel also its in back order


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


Right, well I don't think Amazon was really ready to start selling them today. You may have noticed that they only put up their "free Civ 5" promotion this afternoon.

I think they will have them in *stock on Monday*, but like I said, I didn't want to take the gamble. I could get 2-day shipping at Newegg for the same total price as 1-day shipping from Amazon and at least I know that Newegg will ship on Monday.


Hope you're right mate hahaha.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Something about not plugging anything into one of them seems wrong to me..
I know , I know , Its just the book, But it says to hook them both up








Then the question becomes which one do I hook up..?? one is CPU power 2, one is CPU power 3, I assume hook up CPU power 2.


Thanks mate!


----------



## enri95

can p67a-ud3 handle 4.2 ghz 24/7? it only has one heatsink :\\


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


can p67a-ud3 handle 4.2 ghz 24/7? it only has one heatsink :\\


yes.


----------



## Gigalisk

DO IT! Let us know once you've done it!


----------



## Not A Good Idea

well i had to settle for a ud7 with a boring bios since i cant find the ROG MAXIMUS anywhere...


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


yes.


sweet







do you know the limit ghz 24/7 by any chance?


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


sweet







do you know the limit ghz 24/7 by any chance?










afaik none here on ocn
(under 5 probably)


----------



## cmeeks

Just got back from Microcenter with my i7-2600k. I'm now the proud owner of that and the P67A-UD5. Now I just need RAMZ!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11953607*
> sweet do you know the limit ghz 24/7 by any chance?


just stay under 1.4-1.5v


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmeeks;11953690*
> Just got back from Microcenter with my i7-2600k. I'm now the proud owner of that and the P67A-UD5. Now I just need RAMZ!


Tell me about it sister


----------



## soldierblue

I went to Fry's, they were sold out, so I ordered from Newegg, the order is "charged".


----------



## spitty13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;11954194*
> I went to Fry's, they were sold out, so I ordered from Newegg, the order is "charged".


I was at fry's 9:00 AM and I was the only one there buying the new SB processors. Wasn't expecting a line or anything but the way things were in this thread last night I assumed there would be at least one other person buying the new processor. I guess some frys were busy and some werent.

Talked to some guy who had just bought a 950 a month ealier and it looked like he was a little upset.


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitty13;11954468*
> I was at fry's 9:00 AM and I was the only one there buying the new SB processors. Wasn't expecting a line or anything but the way things were in this thread last night I assumed there would be at least one other person buying the new processor. I guess some frys were busy and some werent.
> 
> Talked to some guy who had just bought a 950 a month ealier and it looked like he was a little upset.


A salesman told me there was a line. They opened at 9:00 AM and sold out by 9:30 AM.


----------



## skwannabe

I know this is a dumb question, but I have to reinstall windows with the new set up right?

Ugh reinstalling is the worst


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11954627*
> I know this is a dumb question, but I have to reinstall windows with the new set up right?
> 
> Ugh reinstalling is the worst


You do.


----------



## enri95

newegg still processing:sad-smile


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11954627*
> I know this is a dumb question, but I have to reinstall windows with the new set up right?
> 
> Ugh reinstalling is the worst


when switching between chipset vendors, it is a good idea to reinstall.

when switching between the same vendor, you dont have to. (ex. P55->P67


----------



## tenma

My order went from Processing to Charged in a few minutes.

If you're stuck in Processing it probably means that they need to have a human approve the payment.


----------



## ShaCanX

Sane here since early last night all I see is charged, not worried will probably ship tomorrow.


----------



## cdoublejj

there needs to be poll option that says, no thanks i'm sticking with 775


----------



## CSHawkeye

so far so good for me at 4.5 GHz.


----------



## fliq

Love my i7 2600k.

Got one of the last 2 from the Central, Chicago Microcenter.


----------



## Zinxe

There should be a poll option that says,"idgaf, I'm tired of hearing about this it is more annoying than WoW addicts."


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;11954834*
> There should be a poll option that says,"idgaf, I'm tired of hearing about this it is more annoying than WoW addicts."


umad brah?


----------



## obto

Just bought my 2600k!








Check out the build: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15360692

Cant wait till it gets here. So how is newegg still not sold out...they have 10k or something?!


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11954849*
> umad brah?


Go back to 4chan, you clown.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;11954872*
> Go back to 4chan, you clown.


lolwhat?

if you don't like the thread, just leave.....


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenma;11954739*
> My order went from Processing to Charged in a few minutes.
> 
> If you're stuck in Processing it probably means that they need to have a human approve the payment.


why me?









I hope it has finished processing by tomorrow morning or else i'm gonna cancel....


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obto;11954869*
> Just bought my 2600k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the build: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15360692
> 
> Cant wait till it gets here. So how is newegg still not sold out...they have 10k or something?!


I put 99 in my cart, apparently they have plenty of Sandy Bridges. The total came to $32,669.01. So you know they have more than 100 in stock. FYI, limit is 5 per order/person.


----------



## tenma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11954958*
> why me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it has finished processing by tomorrow morning or else i'm gonna cancel....


Who knows. There are probably a variety of flags that can cause an order to need manual approval, such as shipping to a different address than billing, using a credit card for the first time, or spending over a certain dollar amount. Anything that might cause the automatic system to think something might be wrong.

Wait until the people who handle approving manually approving payments come in on Monday and have a chance to work through the backlog before canceling.


----------



## cmeeks

For those of you looking for a sturdy metal backplate for your new Sandy Bridge system, I can confirm the Xigmatek Crossbow (ACK-I5361) works perfectly on my P67A-UD5 without interfering with any of the circuitry or other stuff on the back. I imagine it's the same for all the Gigabyte boards, if not all the Sandy Bridge boards...

This thing is legit.


----------



## CSHawkeye

I gave you some rep for that, taking the picture and showing it out was a nice thing to do.


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11955177*
> I gave you some rep for that, taking the picture and showing it out was a nice thing to do.


Thanks


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;11954834*
> There should be a poll option that says,"idgaf, I'm tired of hearing about this it is more annoying than WoW addicts."


if you're tired of hearing about it, quit clicking the "Sandy Bridge" threads. problem solved, debbie downer.


----------



## Blostorm

1055t or 2500k

Switching to Intel would cost me about 100$ from my pocket. Currently running my chip at 4050 MHz instead of sig rig. Would you do it or wait IB or Bulldozer?

What if I get 50$ for my stuff that would be 50$ to switch.

Most likely gonna wait AMD's new chip. I'm more of an AMD guy for processors.


----------



## reflex99

2500K would destroy a 1055T

now, if you acctually need the 2500K, that is a different story


----------



## todior

do what is the max safe voltage for this chips does anyone know mine is still proccesing


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11904879*
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf
> 
> That is the official info of the 2600k.
> 
> It says max voltage 1.52v (Go to "7. Electrical Specifications" then click on the link Table7-5).
> 
> Those are some GREAT news for us Overclockers!


ITT, answers


----------



## ilam3d

1- Assemble Rig
2- Install OS + Drivers
3- GO into BIOS
4- See OC Thingy by ASUS
5- Decide to try it out
6- !?!?!?!
7- Get scared because PC restarted 2-3 times
8- Boots stable
9- Results.










Not half bad for an AUTO OC. I'm pretty sure i can hit the same clocks with way less voltage, and probably do way tighter ram timings or raise the FSB.

I'm VERY satisfied with my ASUS P8P67 Pro, Intel 2600k and Gskill RAM







(btw i'm on bios 1053)


----------



## cmeeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *todior;11956651*
> do what is the max safe voltage for this chips does anyone know mine is still proccesing


I believe 1.52 is absolute max, but beware

I think I will err on the side of caution and stay at or below 1.4


----------



## Shatterist

Everything finally works, and when I used Asus' auto OC feature...well color me shocked, 2500k and they give me 4.4 Ghz on 1.28...I think I've just found my 24/7 OC...now to push it a bit


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist;11956890*
> Everything finally works, and when I used Asus' auto OC feature...well color me shocked, 2500k and they give me 4.4 Ghz on 1.28...I think I've just found my 24/7 OC...now to push it a bit


What are your RAM voltages and timings? I noticed you have 4 sticks


----------



## MisterClean

So I'm all installed and running and good









quick question: what's the vid range on these chips?

also, when I run cpuz it shows I'm clocked at 1.6ghz, and my dram frequency is 668 (running 1600 ram). Coretemp shows my frequency to be 3.4 of course, my load is 0,2,1,0. so maybe that explains why everything is downclocked?

this new processor is confusing lol


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterClean;11956987*
> So I'm all installed and running and good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick question: what's the vid range on these chips?
> 
> also, when I run cpuz it shows I'm clocked at 1.6ghz, and my dram frequency is 668 (running 1600 ram). Coretemp shows my frequency to be 3.4 of course, my load is 0,2,1,0. so maybe that explains why everything is downclocked?
> 
> this new processor is confusing lol


http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/324641.pdf

Page 78: VID Range: 0.2500-1.5200v

You have to disable all of the power saving features in the BIOS.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterClean;11956987*
> So I'm all installed and running and good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick question: what's the vid range on these chips?
> 
> also, when I run cpuz it shows I'm clocked at 1.6ghz, and my dram frequency is 668 (running 1600 ram). Coretemp shows my frequency to be 3.4 of course, my load is 0,2,1,0. so maybe that explains why everything is downclocked?
> 
> this new processor is confusing lol


1.6 is the clock speed before the turbo multiplyer kicks in and ramps the CPU up to 100x the multi you have set. Turn off the power saving features if you want it to run full speed all the time, but why? If the processor is not doing anything, let it idle, and cool down. As soon as it needs to do something, it'll ramp up.


----------



## exlink

Finally made up my mind and placed my order.

From Newegg:
Intel Core i7 2600K
2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
2x 320GB Samsung Spinpoint F4 (RAID 0)

From ExCaliberPC:
Asus P8P67-M Pro

Now to pay this stuff off and wait for the 6990 to arrive!


----------



## ____

After SB, the next computer I will get will be using the 11nm process in 2015, according to wiki.


----------



## skwannabe

Since it's snowing here and no work tomorrow, I decided to just put together the rig tonight at 2:23am..

But man there are so many softwares to download and backing up to do before installing windows. I think I backed up and downloaded all the drivers for mobo, video card, and other softwares.

I guess having your OS on a separate drive is actually not that bad. I don't have to worry about my music and consolidating my music on itunes and moving it to different places.

Wish me luck!


----------



## BassDX

My new rig is up and running, though I had a very hard time installing my Hyper 212+ correctly. Currently my idle temp is around 28 C at stock, which I heard is not spectacular for this chip given the cooler, but would a 4.0 - 4.5 GHz overclock be reasonable under these circumstances? Admittedly I could retry installing the heatsink, but after spending so long trying to get it in right the first time, I would rather pass for the time being.


----------



## uKnighted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11957523*
> My new rig is up and running, though I had a very hard time installing my Hyper 212+ correctly. Currently my idle temp is around 28 C at stock, which I heard is not spectacular for this chip given the cooler, but would a 4.0 - 4.5 GHz overclock be reasonable under these circumstances? Admittedly I could retry installing the heatsink, but after spending so long trying to get it in right the first time, I would rather pass for the time being.


What are your load temps? Those are probably the better indicator. Run tests that stress the cpu and check for temps. From what I can see, idle temps look fine.

As far as overclocking, 4ghz should be an easy change of the multiplier(correct me if I'm wrong...), and 4.5ghz may involve a bit of tweaking.


----------



## envelope91

What sockets do Sandy bridge processors use?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *envelope91;11957573*
> what sockets do sandy bridge processors use?


1155


----------



## envelope91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11957586*
> 1155


Thank you, sorry for the stupid question witch i probably could have googled.


----------



## uKnighted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11957586*
> 1155


Aka another new Mobo...


----------



## BassDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uKnighted;11957572*
> What are your load temps? Those are probably the better indicator. Run tests that stress the cpu and check for temps. From what I can see, idle temps look fine.
> 
> As far as overclocking, 4ghz should be an easy change of the multiplier(correct me if I'm wrong...), and 4.5ghz may involve a bit of tweaking.


I have been running Prime95 for about 10 minutes or so and the temps seem to be consistently between 47 and 49 C.


----------



## envelope91

Would the *Asus SABERTOOTH P67* work good with Sandy Bridge processors?


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *envelope91;11957621*
> Would the *Asus SABERTOOTH P67* work good with Sandy Bridge processors?


Define good.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *envelope91;11957621*
> Would the *Asus SABERTOOTH P67* work good with Sandy Bridge processors?


of course.
why shouldnt it?


----------



## uKnighted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11957609*
> I have been running Prime95 for about 10 minutes or so and the temps seem to be consistently between 47 and 49 C.


They seem pretty normal to me... Though much of it depends on case airflow as well as ambient temps as well. I've see sandy bridge overclocks hitting around 65c, so you should have some headroom.


----------



## lasalasa

Is TJ Max 100C for SB?


----------



## enri95

2600k 10,377

3rd place:ninja:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/images/bars/bar6.png


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11957523*
> My new rig is up and running, though I had a very hard time installing my Hyper 212+ correctly. Currently my idle temp is around 28 C at stock, which I heard is not spectacular for this chip given the cooler, but would a 4.0 - 4.5 GHz overclock be reasonable under these circumstances? Admittedly I could retry installing the heatsink, but after spending so long trying to get it in right the first time, I would rather pass for the time being.


What problems have you had installing the 212? I have the same mobo and cooler so I wanted to get an idea as to what I will run into. Thanks!


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11958435*
> 2600k 10,377
> 
> 3rd place:ninja:
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/images/bars/bar6.png


3rd place, what is this bar thing?


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11958628*
> 3rd place, what is this bar thing?


sorry, I was trying to post a pic

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## Gigalisk

What the hell is a 995X and where can i buy this thing?!?!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?;11958537*
> What problems have you had installing the 212? I have the same mobo and cooler so I wanted to get an idea as to what I will run into. Thanks!


Its very easy once you figure it out.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX;11957609*
> I have been running Prime95 for about 10 minutes or so and the temps seem to be consistently between 47 and 49 C.


That is actually pretty damn good; I see no reason anyone would consider that to be bad for the 212+. You can probably take it up another 500MHz and still be well within safe temperatures.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm at 4.7ghz with my 2600K on a H50 stock (no P/P config) and I'm right at 58c for the past 18 hours 100%load. I would go higher but this is a folding build and stability is more key than crazy high overclocks









only thing that interesting was the installing of the H50. it's not made to fit so you kinda have to do the trial and error to get all the holes lined up.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11959611*
> I'm at 4.7ghz with my 2600K on a H50 stock (no P/P config) and I'm right at 58c for the past 18 hours 100%load. I would go higher but this is a folding build and stability is more key than crazy high overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing that interesting was the installing of the H50. it's not made to fit so you kinda have to do the trial and error to get all the holes lined up.


Yea, I heard that the backplate for the H50/H70 sort of touch some transistors on some 1155 boards. I'd be scared to tighten it down on those transistors.


----------



## purpleannex

.....5 yrs since Sandy Bridge was released and counting...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

eh... for the Asus Evo board I got, it might be a little close on top but there is still plenty of room. Nothing I haven't seen before with other liquid cooled blocks on AMD systems. *this is my first intel build btw*


----------



## arthurr

Thinking of getting:

i5 2500k Unlocked
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4
4gb of Corsair XMS3 DDR3 PC3-12800 (1600)

Good combo?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arthurr;11959749*
> Thinking of getting:
> 
> i5 2500k Unlocked
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4
> 4gb of Corsair XMS3 DDR3 PC3-12800 (1600)
> 
> Good combo?


If you want to lower your price, I'm attracted to this RAM which seems pretty good. It's $20 less and the latency on it can easily better the XMS3.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430


----------



## qcarmstrong

newegg.ca has sandy's for free shipping if anyone is interested


----------



## Boyboyd

Has anyone hit 5GHz on a 2600k yet?

And by "anyone" i mean one of us. Not someone with LN2 cooling.

Also, why is 2x2GB of RAM more than buying 2, 2GB sticks separately? Silly internet...


----------



## arthurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11959774*
> If you want to lower your price, I'm attracted to this RAM which seems pretty good. It's $20 less and the latency on it can easily better the XMS3.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430


Cheers for the suggestion, slightly more expensive than the Corsair over here in the UK but seems worth it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959824*
> Has anyone hit 5GHz on a 2600k yet?
> 
> And by "anyone" i mean one of us. Not someone with LN2 cooling.


So far I did 4.8Ghz, easy as hell:



1.345v on BIOS









However, I am hitting a max of 73ºC, while Intel's recommended is 72ºC apparently.

I think I will leave it as it is right now, don't want to get higher temps.

Might try reseating the cooler and see if I can improve.

4.6Ghz with 1.33v was max of 61ºC, looks like after 4.6Ghz (Even with little voltage bump), frequency overclock makes cpu go lot hotter.

Should I keep this OC as 24/7? Or lower it to 4.7Ghz?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959824*
> Has anyone hit 5GHz on a 2600k yet?
> 
> And by "anyone" i mean one of us. Not someone with LN2 cooling.


yes. but im running water. just fixing a couple of little things here and there, as well as waiting for 2 crucial parts until wednesday. im planning on keeping this 24/7 clock. ill start benching on wednesday.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11959856*
> So far I did 4.8Ghz, easy as hell:
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 1.345v on BIOS [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> However, I am hitting a max of 73ºC, while Intel's recommended is 72ºC apparently.
> 
> I think I will leave it as it is right now, don't want to get higher temps.
> 
> Might try reseating the cooler and see if I can improve.
> 
> 4.6Ghz with 1.33v was max of 61ºC, looks like after 4.6Ghz (Even with little voltage bump), frequency overclock makes cpu go lot hotter.
> 
> Should I keep this OC as 24/7? Or lower it to 4.7Ghz?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11959862*
> yes. but im running water. just fixing a couple of little things here and there, as well as waiting for 2 crucial parts until wednesday. im planning on keeping this 24/7 clock. ill start benching on wednesday.


Thanks for the replies. It looks like an excellent overclocker. I might even get watercooling with next month's wages.

One last question before i commit. Is the only difference between the p8p67 and the p8p67 pro SLI support? Because that's all i can see.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959824*
> Has anyone hit 5GHz on a 2600k yet?
> 
> And by "anyone" i mean one of us. Not someone with LN2 cooling.
> 
> Also, why is 2x2GB of RAM more than buying 2, 2GB sticks separately? Silly internet...


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/908467-2600k-dedicated-bigadv-build-w-pics.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959899*
> Thanks for the replies. It looks like an excellent overclocker. I might even get watercooling with next month's wages.
> 
> One last question before i commit. Is the only difference between the p8p67 and the p8p67 pro SLI support? Because that's all i can see.


The Pro also has a 3rd x16 slot which the standard doesn't have. You'd use this extra slot for an extra GPU to fold/PhysX. The standard has only 1 eSATA, the Pro has 2.


----------



## Boyboyd

That's perfect. I don't think i'll ever have a multi-gpu setup.

I'll probably check my bank balance and order tonight. Been saving for this for ages now.

Shame i have to drive into town just to check my balance, lol.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959949*
> That's perfect. I don't think i'll ever have a multi-gpu setup.
> 
> I'll probably check my bank balance and order tonight. Been saving for this for ages now.
> 
> Shame i have to drive into town just to check my balance, lol.


Seriously??? Your bank doesn't do online banking? That sucks, I'd be miserable without online banking. I can't stand making lines at the ATM/teller. You should consider using PayPal as your spending account. Periodically add to your PayPal with every paycheck you get and just get the PayPal Visa debit card. It would save you a lot of trouble!


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959824*
> Has anyone hit 5GHz on a 2600k yet?
> 
> And by "anyone" i mean one of us. Not someone with LN2 cooling.


WERD brutha. Watercooling is pretty mainstream and allows for a long, stable overclock, so I would accept that...big clocks on LN2 mean pffft to me.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11959987*
> Seriously??? Your bank doesn't do online banking? That sucks, I'd be miserable without online banking. I can't stand making lines at the ATM/teller.


No, they do. But i'm constantly locked out of it for "failed logon attempts". Because i wasn't the one making the attempts i decided to leave it locked.

It was useless anyway, i couldn't even do bank transfers unless i set them up over the phone first.

My business banking is best. A username, password, security question, AND a unique number that's generated by an algorithm... thing when i press a button.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I have the Asus Evo board. you MUST upgrade the bios ASAP to the latest beta bios. i couldn't go past 4.6 without them. but other than that, it's a solid board imo. Love the new Bios format btw.


----------



## lightsout

I'm hoping gigabyte doesn't lag too much on the uefi. I'm jealous of all these damn Asus guys.

But damn it seems like 4.5 ghz is the new 4.0

Change the multi. Auto vcore. Pretty sick.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Boyboyd

Is UEFI faster at booting than the old BIOS? Or is it just nicer to look at?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is UEFI faster at booting than the old BIOS? Or is it just nicer to look at?


It was supposed to offer faster boot times as well.

Quote:



Lenovo loaded up a ThinkPad T400 laptop with UEFI and demonstrated that the machine can now boot Windows 7 in just over 10 seconds. Like, cold boot. As in, you hit the power button and the operating system loads that quickly - not just resumes from sleep. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Blostorm

Taking donations via Paypal for my AMD to Intel switch!

Otherwise I'll keep rocking this CPU until BD / IB.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So far I did 4.8Ghz, easy as hell:



1.345v on BIOS









However, I am hitting a max of 73ÂºC, while Intel's recommended is 72ÂºC apparently.

I think I will leave it as it is right now, don't want to get higher temps.

Might try reseating the cooler and see if I can improve.

4.6Ghz with 1.33v was max of 61ÂºC, looks like after 4.6Ghz (Even with little voltage bump), frequency overclock makes cpu go lot hotter.

Should I keep this OC as 24/7? Or lower it to 4.7Ghz?


Thats pretty impressive. I just tried 4.8 ghz all the way up to 1.4v and it didn't even try to boot windows. Just gets stuck in this post loop showing the boot screen and then reboots.

Still not sold on this board.


----------



## lightsout

Gigabyte has new bios's on their site. The PLL voltage thing is gone. Tried 48 multi again no go. I guess its gonna take more then 1.4v but I'm not real comfortable with that until we see some real numbers.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Gigabyte has new bios's on their site. The PLL voltage thing is gone. Tried 48 multi again no go. I guess its gonna take more then 1.4v but I'm not real comfortable with that until we see some real numbers.


i'll receive my chip tomorrow and i don't plan to exceed 1.4v. i think you're smart waiting to cross that boundary.


----------



## Pauliesss

Do you guys think that I will be able to have stable OC at 4.5Ghz on 2600k with NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 without having problems with temperatures ?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


Do you guys think that I will be able to have stable OC at 4.5Ghz on 2600k with NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 without having problems with temperatures ?


That's probably the best air cooler out there at the moment. So yes.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;11960885*
> Do you guys think that I will be able to have stable OC at 4.5Ghz on 2600k with NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 without having problems with temperatures ?


all chips are different so the only way to find out is experimenting when you have it in-hand. but 4.5 seems very easy to achieve for others, and your cooler is good so your chances are high.


----------



## enri95

Will I get high temps with H50 at 4.2 - 4.5 GHZ? I realize it's not as good some of the monster air coolers out there , but will it do the job?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11960568*
> Gigabyte has new bios's on their site. The PLL voltage thing is gone. Tried 48 multi again no go. I guess its gonna take more then 1.4v but I'm not real comfortable with that until we see some real numbers.


i had to go to 1.45volts to get to 4.8 and beyond. temps just got a bit high for my liking so I just clocked it back and am sitting at 4.7 @ 1.4 volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11960963*
> Will I get high temps with H50 at 4.2 - 4.5 GHZ? I realize it's not as good some of the monster air coolers out there , but will it do the job?


I'm doing 4.7ghz on the H50. You'll be just fine with it!


----------



## bratas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959824*
> Has anyone hit 5GHz on a 2600k yet?
> 
> And by "anyone" i mean one of us. Not someone with LN2 cooling.
> 
> Also, why is 2x2GB of RAM more than buying 2, 2GB sticks separately? Silly internet...


Sin is hitting 5.1 on air.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/910467-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a.html


----------



## bratas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That's probably the best air cooler out there at the moment. So yes.


I'm assuming your meaning the NOCTUA NH-D14, not the NOCTUA NH-U12P


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bratas*


I'm assuming your meaning the NOCTUA NH-D14, not the NOCTUA NH-U12P


yeah sorry. I read "noctua" and immediately thought of the D14


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So far I did 4.8Ghz, easy as hell:



1.345v on BIOS









However, I am hitting a max of 73ÂºC, while Intel's recommended is 72ÂºC apparently.

I think I will leave it as it is right now, don't want to get higher temps.

Might try reseating the cooler and see if I can improve.

4.6Ghz with 1.33v was max of 61ÂºC, looks like after 4.6Ghz (Even with little voltage bump), frequency overclock makes cpu go lot hotter.

Should I keep this OC as 24/7? Or lower it to 4.7Ghz?


Thats good news. Sounds like with a decent WCing setup it should be able to do this with more comfortable temps


----------



## enri95

Look at this benchmark :

http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i...600k-review/20

SB beats the amd cpu by 60 fps


----------



## BassDX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*


What problems have you had installing the 212? I have the same mobo and cooler so I wanted to get an idea as to what I will run into. Thanks!


I will admit that most of the problems I had installing the cooler were due to my own inexperience as well as overlooking a few simple directions (For instance I forgot to properly set the screws on the retention plate to the correct socket position). I also had some difficulty aligning the backplate correctly. But again I attribute this to my general inexperience in building. I guess if my temps are fine then I will start overclocking in a bit.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So far I did 4.8Ghz, easy as hell:



1.345v on BIOS









However, I am hitting a max of 73ÂºC, while Intel's recommended is 72ÂºC apparently.

I think I will leave it as it is right now, don't want to get higher temps.

Might try reseating the cooler and see if I can improve.

4.6Ghz with 1.33v was max of 61ÂºC, looks like after 4.6Ghz (Even with little voltage bump), frequency overclock makes cpu go lot hotter.

Should I keep this OC as 24/7? Or lower it to 4.7Ghz?



Hello

can you show me how your bios(4.8) setting ??? please~~~~


----------



## tenma

My Sunday order from Newegg is still in "Charged" state with no movement towards being shipped. I guess I should have payed into their Rush Processing blackmail scheme.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


My Sunday order from Newegg is still in "Charged" state with no movement towards being shipped. I guess I should have payed into their Rush Processing blackmail scheme.


... Blackmail scheme?









Rush processing gets your order out within the same day if you ordered by a certain time. If you didn't order before that time, then your order will ship out within its normal time and you should be automatically reimbursed for the rush processing. You either didn't order by noon PST or they were unable to receive your credit card payment by 12:30 PST.

Quote:



Rush Order Processing Info
Newegg.com will rush process your order for an additional fee provided that the following conditions are met:
Order is submitted by 12 noon PST.
Your transaction and credit card authorization is completed before 12:30pm PST.
Your shipping address matches your credit card billing address (i.e. no alternate ship-to address).
Your order will not be paid for using a check or money order.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenma*


My Sunday order from Newegg is still in "Charged" state with no movement towards being shipped. I guess I should have payed into their Rush Processing blackmail scheme.


I have ordered many times from newegg , with and without rush ordering. Rush ordering has absolutely no effect in shipping speed. It always comes at 4pm , 2 days after I ordered them. I'm still happy though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


I have ordered many times from newegg , with and without rush ordering. Rush ordering has absolutely no effect in shipping speed. It always comes at 4pm , 2 days after I ordered them. I'm still happy though.


False; it varies by location. Obviously if you live within California, Tennessee, New Jersey, or any state they ship out of you'll get your stuff insanely quick. I'm in Florida. I used to always pay for rush processing and loved it; my order would be out through UPS within an hour or two. Now that I'm a preferred business customer I actually get free rush processing on every order.


----------



## puffsNasco

GD55 vs Pro

only concern i have is GD55 has like 6? or 7 phases vs 14 from Asus does it actually make a different if i want to Overclock to 5+ ghz

also i do not really care about features, but Clear CMOS on GD55 is kind of useful,

currently in canada GD55 is 157 and Asus is about 190


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


GD55 vs Pro

only concern i have is GD55 has like 6? or 7 phases vs 14 from Asus does it actually make a different if i want to Overclock to 5+ ghz

also i do not really care about features, but Clear CMOS on GD55 is kind of useful,

currently in canada GD55 is 157 and Asus is about 190


I would personally go with the Asus. I've hear too much horror stories about pushing overclocks on MSI boards.


----------



## lightsout

Can anyone with an asus board tell me if you can lock the multi? Or does it always downclock when not under load?


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11963919*
> Can anyone with an asus board tell me if you can lock the multi? Or does it always downclock when not under load?


You have to disable C1E or EIST if you want it to run at full clocks 24/7 otherwise it goes into powersavings mode.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11963958*
> You have to disable C1E or EIST if you want it to run at full clocks 24/7 otherwise it goes into powersavings mode.


Thats why I ask because some are saying that on asus boards you can't turn it off.


----------



## Sin0822

you can but I was told by asus board users that their OC becomes unstable with it off, even though i read that it was fixed in their BIOS.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11964144*
> Thats why I ask because some are saying that on asus boards you can't turn it off.


I can tell you that I tried fixing the OC to 4.8Ghz without turbo or power saving, to keep it at 4.8Ghz, and I failed.

Motherboard would not boot at all, I had to do a clear cmos, it kept restarting and turning off, trying to boot.. I had to plug PSU off and clearcmos later.

I just OC'ed to 4.8Ghz the Turbo Ratio to x48, with 1.34v, and I got it stable









I am getting 72ºC max, am I safe?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11964289*
> I can tell you that I tried fixing the OC to 4.8Ghz without turbo or power saving, to keep it at 4.8Ghz, and I failed.
> 
> Motherboard would not boot at all, I had to do a clear cmos, it kept restarting and turning off, trying to boot.. I had to plug PSU off and clearcmos later.
> 
> I just OC'ed to 4.8Ghz the Turbo Ratio to x48, with 1.34v, and I got it stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting 72ºC max, am I safe?


No hotter than that.. you are at the top of the 72.7ºC Max... I personally wouldn't want to run it that close.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;11964397*
> No hotter than that.. you are at the top of the 72.7ºC Max... I personally wouldn't want to run it that close.


Damn.

Oh well, I am going to lower the OC to 4.7Ghz I think.


----------



## CSHawkeye

I am just going to tweak around 4.4 GHz with 1.25 volts for now. Might try higher but I don't want to go over 1.3 volts.


----------



## QuadDamage

I got to wait on a few more parts for my water















sad face , might run on stock air for a day or so


----------



## Blostorm

So the max temp is 72 ? isnt like 75 for i7 (first gen) and people run em in the 80 and up to 100?


----------



## Robilar

My installation went fine. Flashed to the new beta bios and installed OS.

No issues thus far. Leaving the power saving features on is pretty neat (runs at 1.6ghz when the system is at idle).

The H70 fit fine and is keeping the temps cool. Finishing up all my software installs and then I can start overclocking the system.

A bit bummed that my G.Skill kit wasn't on the QVL but it detects the RAM speed and timings correctly right off the bat so good enough.

A bios you can navigate in with a mouse... about time!


----------



## Chicken_Lover

So has anyone gamed on there Sandy bridge yet?

I would love to hear ppls thoughts on there gaming experiences...

I know ppl are probably still finding there stable overclocks but i will be going SB soon myself from my current 775 pc and i will be gaming 90% of the time so if anyone has some info to share i would love to hear.


----------



## ____

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430
? Needs to be BLUE to match ASUS heatsinks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11964838*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430
> ? Needs to be BLUE to match ASUS heatsinks


I went with the first ones, but the 4Gb (2x2Gb) version instead, and I am damn happy with them!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11964838*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430
> ? Needs to be BLUE to match ASUS heatsinks


That 2nd set is so awesome, those are the ones I have on my saved wishlist. Those would look so nice on the ASUS.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11964870*
> I went with the first ones, but the 4Gb (2x2Gb) version instead, and I am damn happy with them!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11964959*
> That 2nd set is so awesome, those are the ones I have on my saved wishlist. Those would look so nice on the ASUS.


I'll get 8 gb just because.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

well i had some black thermal dispersant spray left over from a project. i also had some real gold flake paint leftover from god knows what. i couldnt wait to get a Maximus board so i just got a ud7. now my dilemma is/was i have blue Hyper X 2133 with a red and black themed case and black and gold mobo....


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11965070*
> well i had some black thermal dispersant spray left over from a project. i also had some real gold flake paint leftover from god knows what. i couldnt wait to get a Maximus board so i just got a ud7. now my dilemma is/was i have blue Hyper X 2133 with a red and black themed case and black and gold mobo....


You are building a computer, not a pimpmobile.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11965108*
> You are building a computer, not a pimpmobile.


says you... my man cave must be pimped at all times. i pay attention to detail.


----------



## Sin0822

you know even if you didn't paint them no one would swear at your


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11965121*
> says you... my man cave must be pimped at all times. i pay attention to detail.


If you gotta go, go in style. LOL


----------



## Not A Good Idea

i was just really bored waiting for the Maximus, i gave up and ordered the ud7 which i should get tomorrow.

edit: if it doesnt get here tomorrow i might have another episode and dunk my whole Define XL in gold.. lmao j/k that would suck


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11964459*
> I am just going to tweak around 4.4 GHz with 1.25 volts for now. Might try higher but I don't want to go over 1.3 volts.


Anyone able to keep the multi locked on an asus board?


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11965508*
> Anyone able to keep the multi locked on an asus board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob;11963958*
> You have to disable C1E or EIST if you want it to run at full clocks 24/7 otherwise it goes into powersavings mode.


yeah


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11965581*
> yeah


Thats why I asked, I can't turn the power saving stuff off. And I don't think you are able to, you idle at 1.6 ghz and then it jumps up.


----------



## Sin0822

have you updated BIOS? i think you need to to turn it off.


----------



## ____

I just went to the asus drivers page and went to 1155>p8p67 deluxe
there a lot of stuff there that i dont understand. why is there 3 different sata things? why is there 2 bluetooth things? There are 2 lan things, do i need to install them both?
They are all updated on the same day, so what's the difference?

i hope to figure this out before i get the computer


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11966226*
> I just went to the asus drivers page and went to 1155>p8p67 deluxe
> there a lot of stuff there that i dont understand. why is there 3 different sata things? why is there 2 bluetooth things? There are 2 lan things, do i need to install them both?
> They are all updated on the same day, so what's the difference?
> 
> i hope to figure this out before i get the computer


probably one for x64, and one for x86


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11966226*
> I just went to the asus drivers page and went to 1155>p8p67 deluxe
> there a lot of stuff there that i dont understand. why is there 3 different sata things? why is there 2 bluetooth things? There are 2 lan things, do i need to install them both?
> They are all updated on the same day, so what's the difference?
> 
> i hope to figure this out before i get the computer


Realtek and intel lan drivers?

Theres Intel p67 sata controller, marvell, and jmicron.


----------



## skwannabe

Anyone with a Asus p67 motherboard and connecting their computer to a tv, having problems with the bios getting cut off?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11966226*
> I just went to the asus drivers page and went to 1155>p8p67 deluxe
> there a lot of stuff there that i dont understand. why is there 3 different sata things? why is there 2 bluetooth things? There are 2 lan things, do i need to install them both?
> They are all updated on the same day, so what's the difference?
> 
> i hope to figure this out before i get the computer


One is for WLAN/Bluetooth, the other is for Bluetooth 3.0.

Don't ask me what the differences are. I just post them.









You should be able to disable one of them in the BIOS if you aren't planning on using both. I would attach your Ethernet cable to the Intel NIC.

skwannabe answered the SATA controller question.


----------



## Sin0822

use the Intel LAN, forget about the rest.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11967241*
> use the Intel LAN, forget about the rest.


how does i plug a intel lan into hard drive and cd rom drive.

I think I'm just not going to install that bluetooth thing. I googled the 2 drivers, but the only hit was this thread. I don't have any devices anyways.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11967319*
> how does i plug a intel lan into hard drive and cd rom drive.
> 
> I think I'm just not going to install that bluetooth thing. I googled the 2 drivers, but the only hit was this thread. I don't have any devices anyways.


you are new arent you


----------



## Sin0822

wow, you should learn to google and build a computer first before you ever try to OC.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11967366*
> wow, you should learn to google and build a computer first before you ever try to OC.


You mean it doesn't come pre-assembled?
How do i connect the power cables to the components? Do I need to get one of them extension cords + multiple outlets and mod it inside the case?

herpaderp


----------



## Sin0822

no you should google how to build a computer.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11967434*
> You mean it doesn't come pre-assembled?
> How do i connect the power cables to the components? Do I need to get one of them extension cords + multiple outlets and mod it inside the case?
> 
> herpaderp


Where do you get these ideas?


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11967476*
> Where do you get these ideas?


Indian tech support.

BTW to get 5.0 GHz, do i set the multiplier to 5.0 or 5000.0

I know how to build a computer. I saw a youtube video and that makes me an expert


----------



## soldierblue

Herping and derping, eh?

Anyways, my 26k shipped from Newegg, I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## reflex99

i think td still hasnt shipped mine.....


----------



## Xcrunner

This is probably a noob question but... I am planning on installing windows 7 on my C300 ssd and putting two 1TB Spinpoint hdd in a RAID1. Never built my own computer and haven't found anything useful on google. How would I do this on a ASUS P8P67 Pro?


----------



## reflex99

there should be a raid option in the bios


----------



## Tennobanzai

the sabertooth is on amazon for $220 but preorder only...

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-LGA-1155-Motherboard-Sabertooth/dp/B004I8WD7I/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1294729826&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: ASUS LGA 1155 - P67 - SATA 6Gbps and USB 3.0 Supported ATX Motherboard Sabertooth P67: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## Addthefun123123

guys i'm really kinda freaking out with my purchased mobo on its way from newegg, the intel dp67de, because when I read the technical documents from intel, it said you can lower the multiplier with turbo off, but did not say ANYTHING about raising the multiplier with turbo on. I would be kinda dissappointed if the mobo didn't let me OC, specially since they said on every website that as long as it is a p67 chipset and you get a 'k' series cpu (i got i5 2500k) then you CAN OC.

Anyone know if this motherboard can raise the cpu multi?









I also wonder if turbo boost will be enabled at all, will i be able to get the stock 3.7 boost idk


----------



## reflex99

it probably can


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11967535*
> there should be a raid option in the bios


ok. Can i just use the ssd and install windows and set the RAID array after?


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11967562*
> guys i'm really kinda freaking out with my purchased mobo on its way from newegg, the intel dp67de, because when I read the technical documents from intel, it said you can lower the multiplier with turbo off, but did not say ANYTHING about raising the multiplier with turbo on. I would be kinda dissappointed if the mobo didn't let me OC, specially since they said on every website that as long as it is a p67 chipset and you get a 'k' series cpu (i got i5 2500k) then you CAN OC.
> 
> Anyone know if this motherboard can raise the cpu multi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder if turbo boost will be enabled at all, will i be able to get the stock 3.7 boost idk


Intel boards don't clock as well but you will still be able to overclock so I wouldn't worry about it as long as it's a P67 board. Last Intel board I had was 975XBX2 it didn't like my E6600 or my OCZ ram. The thing I liked about the Intel board was that they let you burn the bios updates onto a CDRW/CDR and boot to flash it from there. Really useful than most others that make you find your own way to boot into pure DOS to flash your bios. Of course now most boards have onboard bios flashing utilities.


----------



## bluesky2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11967571*
> ok. Can i just use the ssd and install windows and set the RAID array after?


you might could do that.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11967571*
> ok. Can i just use the ssd and install windows and set the RAID array after?


Yes you can, it will be a software raid setup but it can be done. Just use the diskmanager in admin tools from control panel and it will set up a dynamic raid array in windows.


----------



## soldierblue

Today is the day. I hope UPS shows up early in the day.


----------



## enri95

My stuff is coming today too. YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11968504*
> My stuff is coming today too. YAY!!!!!!!


gratz


----------



## Boyboyd

Rage

I've lost my wallet, so i can't order anything today. I was going to get it nextday'd for £8 and build it tomorrow too.

Guess it'll have to wait another day.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11968566*
> gratz


Lol check out this ad:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GR5_X1CfUA[/ame]


----------



## xlastshotx

Anyone know when Micro center is going to recieve more processors? I missed out on the 9th, I really want to pick something up this week


----------



## Levesque

Asus Maximus Extreme IV in the mail, i7-2600K and 2X4GB Ripjaws X already in.









Just waiting for the EK Supreme HF CPU waterblock that should come in today or tomorrow.









Still debating betwwen using my 5970+5870 (Tri-Fire, watercooled) or my 6970 (with EK waterblock) with it, while waiting for the 6990 to come out.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123;11967562*
> guys i'm really kinda freaking out with my purchased mobo on its way from newegg, the intel dp67de, because when I read the technical documents from intel, it said you can lower the multiplier with turbo off, but did not say ANYTHING about raising the multiplier with turbo on. I would be kinda dissappointed if the mobo didn't let me OC, specially since they said on every website that as long as it is a p67 chipset and you get a 'k' series cpu (i got i5 2500k) then you CAN OC.
> 
> Anyone know if this motherboard can raise the cpu multi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder if turbo boost will be enabled at all, will i be able to get the stock 3.7 boost idk


Its a decent board for the price, you will probably not be able to clock as high as the other board, but its a very clean looking and stable board.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx;11968880*
> Anyone know when Micro center is going to recieve more processors? I missed out on the 9th, I really want to pick something up this week


Usually they get shipments in midweek.


----------



## lightsout

Everyone see this?
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/911402-sandybridge-take-note.html

Sucky, I'm down at 4400mhz and 1.275v

Which is nothing shabby but still lol.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11968636*
> Rage
> 
> I've lost my wallet, so i can't order anything today. I was going to get it nextday'd for £8 and build it tomorrow too.
> 
> Guess it'll have to wait another day.


ccl or ocuk boydy?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;11969938*
> ccl or ocuk boydy?


Neither, sadly...


----------



## Gigalisk

DAMN Intel is up .32 in the Stocks today. Glad i didnt sell!


----------



## eduardmc

why there's no Asus p8p67 motherboard office thread. I seach online and all i see everyone with ud4,ud5,ud7 thread. I;'m feeling left out.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11972092*
> why there's no Asus p8p67 motherboard office thread. I seach online and all i see everyone with ud4,ud5,ud7 thread. I;'m feeling left out.


http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/910402-asus-p67-series-information-thread-drivers.html

Oc'ed alittle today. I went up to 4.7 ghz with 1.37 vcore but didn't like the temperatures. Now I'm trying to Oc at 4.5ghz with the lowest vcore possbile.

I think this was when I oc'ed at 4.6


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11972332*
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/910402-asus-p67-series-information-thread-drivers.html
> 
> Oc'ed alittle today. I went up to 4.7 ghz with 1.37 vcore but didn't like the temperatures. Now I'm trying to Oc at 4.5ghz with the lowest vcore possbile.
> 
> I think this was when I oc'ed at 4.6


Are you using manual voltage or offset? I had a little trouble trying to figure out was I was offsetting from. I like manual better but its lame that the voltage doesn't drop when the clock does.

I am doing the same for now trying to get the lowest vcore with 4.5ghz.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;11969070*
> Asus Maximus Extreme IV in the mail, i7-2600K and 2X4GB Ripjaws X already in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the EK Supreme HF CPU waterblock that should come in today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating betwwen using my 5970+5870 (Tri-Fire, watercooled) or my 6970 (with EK waterblock) with it, while waiting for the 6990 to come out.


I'd say rock the tri-fire there, that's going to be a beast on the sandy


----------



## reflex99

you should get 3 separate cards.

you paid a lot of money for a board that supports it


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11968654*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol check out this ad:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GR5_X1CfUA


that is hilarious.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11976313*
> Are you using manual voltage or offset? I had a little trouble trying to figure out was I was offsetting from. I like manual better but its lame that the voltage doesn't drop when the clock does.
> 
> I am doing the same for now trying to get the lowest vcore with 4.5ghz.


Manual voltage. Yeah, sucks that the voltage doesn't drop when the clock does. It drops alittle but not alot like the clock.

The lowest I was able to get it was 1.29 vcore.


----------



## soldierblue

Got 4.5 @ 1.33v in BIOS 1.32v actual.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;11979607*
> Got 4.5 @ 1.33v in BIOS 1.32v actual.


I was able to do 4.5 with auto vcore on the ud4. Try it I think it was at like 1.275 for me. Maybe it was just the chip idk.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;11979607*
> Got 4.5 @ 1.33v in BIOS 1.32v actual.


is that voltage at load?

i wanna see what kind of vdrop/droop exists


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11979794*
> I was able to do 4.5 with auto vcore on the ud4. Try it I think it was at like 1.275 for me. Maybe it was just the chip idk.


Seems like the I5-2500K is taking less voltage to get to the same spot as the I7-2600K. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8;11979805*
> Seems like the I5-2500K is taking less voltage to get to the same spot as the I7-2600K. Makes perfect sense.


HT uses extra voltage.

if you turn off ht, the 2600k would probably use less volts


----------



## Chrono Detector

Here is mine:

Specs: (Still under construction)

Intel Core i7 2600 (I wanted to get the K version but none of my local stores were selling them)
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7
4GB G.Skill NQ 1600 DDR3 RAM
Gigabyte ATI Radeon 6850
AeroCool 700 watt PSU
Coolermaster HAF 922

Will add another 4GB of RAM and possibly another 6850 to Crossfire


----------



## reflex99

that sucks that you couldn't get a K


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11979794*
> I was able to do 4.5 with auto vcore on the ud4. Try it I think it was at like 1.275 for me. Maybe it was just the chip idk.


You might check that again, when I go to 4.5 on auto it defaults to 1.37v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11979800*
> is that voltage at load?
> 
> i wanna see what kind of vdrop/droop exists


I'm using LLC so only about 0.01v or 0.015v.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soldierblue*


You might check that again, when I go to 4.5 on auto it defaults to 1.37v.

I'm using LLC so only about 0.01v or 0.015v.


the auto voltage adjustment is SVID

<--- llc hater


----------



## Wishmaker

We Europeans get the ... shaft again







. Look at these prices ...


----------



## enri95

My memory runs at 1333mhz , if I put it at 1600mhz the computer enters reboot loop. PlZ help?


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


My memory runs at 1333mhz , if I put it at 1600mhz the computer enters reboot loop. PlZ help?


Auto-voltage not right?


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soldierblue*


Auto-voltage not right?


I'll check it, it supposed to run 1.5v @1600mhz


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;11981067*
> I'll check it, it supposed to run 1.5v @1600mhz


It's rated at that, or it's running at that? _Most_ 1600mhz RAM is rated at 1.65v.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;11981119*
> It's rated at that, or it's running at that? _Most_ 1600mhz RAM is rated at 1.65v.


It's rated.

Why do 4 of the cpu threads show no activity at all, but they show when I do intel burn test?

I'm guessing the IBT takes advantage of HT?


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


It's rated.

Why do 4 of the cpu threads show no activity at all, but they show when I do intel burn test?

I'm guessing the IBT takes advantage of HT?


It does if you set it to 8 threads AFAIK. Hyperthreading isn't functionally the same as having 8 cores.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


My memory runs at 1333mhz , if I put it at 1600mhz the computer enters reboot loop. PlZ help?


You probably have to increase the VCCIO voltage (QPI/Vtt) to run ram at 1600.


----------



## enri95

Another problem:

I think my cpu runs a little hotter than it supposed to? 
Idle 32c load 55c

all at stock clocks 3.4 ghz

h50 with stock fan?

My q9550 ran a little cooler than that 25c and 45c load









Either I didn't apply the paste correctly or...


----------



## soldierblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Another problem:

I think my cpu runs a little hotter than it supposed to? 
Idle 32c load 55c

all at stock clocks 3.4 ghz

h50 with stock fan?

My q9550 ran a little cooler than that 25c and 45c load









Either I didn't apply the paste correctly or...


I'm guessing temps aren't being reported correctly. A fried of mine says he's got 40C idle at stock with a Silver Arrow and I show 36C at stock with a Tuniq and cool air out the exhaust. It's just not possible.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


We Europeans get the ... shaft again







. Look at these prices ...



















Oh no...
I hope when I get my money the price should come down a bit









Update: I found one of our shops had i7 2600k costing 300eur in my currency 210lvl
so not so bad as I thought


----------



## iGustopher

This MOBO does have a UEFI BIOS, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-679-_-Product


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


We Europeans get the ... shaft again







. Look at these prices ...

http://i.imgur.com/uKwD9.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I love the German language [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGustopher*


This MOBO does have a UEFI BIOS, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-679-_-Product


It does. Why are you telling us though?


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGustopher*


This MOBO does have a UEFI BIOS, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-679-_-Product


Yup, I use it. Now i loaded up bios 1003, should I load up the Beta instead??


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soldierblue*


You might check that again, when I go to 4.5 on auto it defaults to 1.37v.

I'm using LLC so only about 0.01v or 0.015v.


Oh I'm sure I wasn't just posting random bs. But I took that board back and got an asus.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


We Europeans get the ... shaft again







. Look at these prices ...











Dude, don't even bother with Alternate.de ....

I bought mine from Hardawareversand.de for 310€









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Oh I'm sure I wasn't just posting random bs. But I took that board back and got an asus.


Great choice imo.

I was able to do:

4.6Ghz HT ON 1.3v
4.7Ghz HT ON 1.32v
4.8Ghz HT ON 1.34v

I'm sure I can do 5Ghz below 1.37v but I won't bother for now


----------



## Sin0822

Lightsout is corect, he can run at that voltage. Every chip is different and every chip will use a different auto voltage for different OCes on GIgabyte boards. ASUS will most likley be the same auto voltage across all chips, so you want to manually set vcore.

your temps are fine, just don't exceed 80c.

I did a true analysis of LLC on on gigabyte boards in my signature under the OC guide, after voltage read points you will see real life voltage read with a digital multimeter, compared with different levels of LLC. On the UD4 you only have on and off, on is the same as LEVEL 2 LLC on teh UD7.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11983467*
> 
> Great choice imo.
> 
> I was able to do:
> 
> 4.6Ghz HT ON 1.3v
> 4.7Ghz HT ON 1.32v
> 4.8Ghz HT ON 1.34v
> 
> I'm sure I can do 5Ghz below 1.37v but I won't bother for now


Those are pretty sick voltages. Were they stable at all. I think these chips are different them others. As far as getting them stable goes.


----------



## Sin0822

yup one thing I have realized is that all chips are different, and also ALL have some wierd limit. Such as i have chip that does 4.8ghz with 1.375v, and not one mhz furthur. Another chip same batch will do 5.2ghz. its so weird but true. These chips are part of the binning game.


----------



## flopper

MB arrived.
cpu also, ram here.

now for some OC.


----------



## 77Pat

Just ordered 2500k and Gigabyte ud4 from mwave. Should be here next week. I had an order in at microcenter for a 2500k to be shipped and received the backorder email. Since they had not ETA I decided to cancel and spend the extra.

If all cashback comes through I get 5% ebillme for future purchase and 2% from ebates. I also had a $5 gift card and $1.20 in mwave cash. Ended up paying $413.08 shipped before the cashback.

Not sure if I will be able to get the Civ 5 download code since the board is not on the promotion page
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/intelciv.asp?px=IN&scriteria=IntelCIV


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11983671*
> Lightsout is corect, he can run at that voltage. Every chip is different and every chip will use a different auto voltage for different OCes on GIgabyte boards. ASUS will most likley be the same auto voltage across all chips, so you want to manually set vcore.
> 
> *your temps are fine, just don't exceed 80c.*
> 
> I did a true analysis of LLC on on gigabyte boards in my signature under the OC guide, after voltage read points you will see real life voltage read with a digital multimeter, compared with different levels of LLC. On the UD4 you only have on and off, on is the same as LEVEL 2 LLC on teh UD7.


80ºC?

Considering Intel's max recommended is 72.6ºC, I would not let it go above 70ºC ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11983857*
> Those are pretty sick voltages. Were they stable at all. I think these chips are different them others. As far as getting them stable goes.


Yeah, they were 100% stable.

Looks like I got a very nice chip, I was able to do 5.1Ghz with only 1.38v


----------



## flopper

still testing but these chips are simply amazing.
1.344 atm trying to prime some at 4.8ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591169


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11987485*
> still testing but these chips are simply amazing.
> 1.344 atm trying to prime some at 4.8ghz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591169


The 2500k should take less voltage to reach the same clocks as a 2600k due to no HT. You may be able to pull off 5.0GHz very safely at around 1.36v!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

So I'm looking at my mobo (P8P67 pro) and I notice it only has one CPU_FAN plug. I'm getting a silver arrow, which has two fans. Does it include some sort of y-splitter that lets me plug in both fans to them same socket?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11987824*
> The 2500k should take less voltage to reach the same clocks as a 2600k due to no HT. You may be able to pull off 5.0GHz very safely at around 1.36v!


I am priming at 5ghz at 1.432v
all I done as far is,
raise multiple,
add vcore,
simple.
I can run at a bit lower I guess, with tweaks of the bios, but this is by far so much fun I had with a computer in ages.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;11987905*
> So I'm looking at my mobo (P8P67 pro) and I notice it only has one CPU_FAN plug. I'm getting a silver arrow, which has two fans. Does it include some sort of y-splitter that lets me plug in both fans to them same socket?


i'm sure it comes with a Y-cable, but if not you can do what i did - hook up the second fan to the Chasis_Fan 1 plug. you can set them to the same fan profile in the BIOS.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11988427*
> i'm sure it comes with a Y-cable, but if not you can do what i did - hook up the second fan to the Chasis_Fan 1 plug. you can set them to the same fan profile in the BIOS.


Fantastic. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NurEinTier

My Silver Arrow did not come with a Y-cable.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;11988142*
> I am priming at 5ghz at 1.432v
> all I done as far is,
> raise multiple,
> add vcore,
> simple.
> I can run at a bit lower I guess, with tweaks of the bios, but this is by far so much fun I had with a computer in ages.


Not bad


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NurEinTier;11988530*
> My Silver Arrow did not come with a Y-cable.


Well that's no good. At least I can still use the other 4 pin fan plug until I find the need to use it for something else. At which time, I will order the Y-cable.


----------



## PokemonCraft

i am coming from legendary cpu Q6600


----------



## ____

The box for the 2600k was smaller than expected. I though it was going to be as big as the 950 box.

Also, if I have 2 top fans, is it better to point the CPU cooler up?


----------



## exlink

P8P67-M Pro came in today. i7 2600k and 8GB Corsair Vengeance come in tomorrow!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


The box for the 2600k was smaller than expected. I though it was going to be as big as the 950 box.

Also, if I have 2 top fans, is it better to point the CPU cooler up?


No, keep it exhausting out the back. By pointing your cooler up and down, the fan at the bottom will suck in all the hot air coming from your GPU.


----------



## lightsout

Looks like I need 1.4v for 4.8ghz.

A little more then i hoped. Going to drop it back down to 45 for now.


----------



## reflex99

somehow in the process of moving my gear from my p55 board to the P67 board, i bricked my 6870.

oh goody..... RMA time


----------



## Sin0822

see if you can do 4.5ghz at stock voltage. Most CPUs can do close it at just with stock voltage.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11990817*
> see if you can do 4.5ghz at stock voltage. Most CPUs can do close it at just with stock voltage.


You mean auto? How do you find out what stock voltage is?


----------



## Sin0822

your stock VID, well the good ones can, mine need 1.35v but ihave seen some do it on stock. I should change that and make it some*

You really wont notice the difference between 4.8 and 4.5 you might as well back it down if your temps are high.


----------



## lightsout

At 4.8 hottest core hit 70 after only 3 runs of linx.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Iching

What's up with Asus boards crapping out? Should I avoid MC combo deal at all cost?


----------



## soldierblue

Here's a couple build pics. I'm thinking of swapping the Tuniq Extreme for a Silver Arrow soon, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Twistacles

Just finished my i5 build! Have yet to overclock it, though.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soldierblue*


Here's a couple build pics. I'm thinking of swapping the Tuniq Extreme for a Silver Arrow soon, haven't decided yet.


Clean, organized and cool!







My wife is going to buy a bundle at MC for me so when I wake up tomorrow I am going to have my lovely and sexy wife with a sexy 2500k next to me.


----------



## catalan

okay i just got finished setting up my 2500k/p8p67 pro build and whenever i restart it reboots like 3 times before it goes into windows. tried updating bios and didnt fix it has anyone here experience this?


----------



## whitehawk

Mobo arriving today (ASUS deluxe), CPU (2600k) next week... still trying to decide on which 2x4 kit of RAM to buy.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11993517*
> okay i just got finished setting up my 2500k/p8p67 pro build and whenever i restart it reboots like 3 times before it goes into windows. tried updating bios and didnt fix it has anyone here experience this?


I think it may be your ram I saw someone else with ST's had this happen.

Also I first had a UD4 and it did this quite a bit. Drove me nuts but it seems fairly common.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11992947*
> What's up with Asus boards crapping out? Should I avoid MC combo deal at all cost?


What do you mean crapping out? I haven't heard anything like this?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11992582*
> At 4.8 hottest core hit 70 after only 3 runs of linx.
> 
> sent from tapatalk on android


Are you keeping it at 4.8Ghz for 24/7?

I was able to achieve 4.8Ghz /w HT 1.35v 100% stable.

But it's hitting 72ºC max on Linx .....

And [email protected] hits 71ºc..

And I mainly do [email protected] almost 20 hours a day... Should I be worried? Should I lower the OC?

I heard max recommended temp by Intel is 72.6ºC, should I stay on 4.8Ghz or lower to 4.6Ghz?


----------



## CSHawkeye

FYI Rockville MD Microcenter store got more 2600k's in!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11995333*
> Are you keeping it at 4.8Ghz for 24/7?
> 
> I was able to achieve 4.8Ghz /w HT 1.35v 100% stable.
> 
> But it's hitting 72ºC max on Linx .....
> 
> And [email protected] hits 71ºc..
> 
> And I mainly do [email protected] almost 20 hours a day... Should I be worried? Should I lower the OC?
> 
> I heard max recommended temp by Intel is 72.6ºC, should I stay on 4.8Ghz or lower to 4.6Ghz?


That's pretty odd for a D14. You should reapply paste and make sure you're securing it on there correctly. A member named flopper has his at 4.8GHz getting low 60C.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11995333*
> Are you keeping it at 4.8Ghz for 24/7?
> 
> I was able to achieve 4.8Ghz /w HT 1.35v 100% stable.
> 
> But it's hitting 72ºC max on Linx .....
> 
> And [email protected] hits 71ºc..
> 
> And I mainly do [email protected] almost 20 hours a day... Should I be worried? Should I lower the OC?
> 
> I heard max recommended temp by Intel is 72.6ºC, should I stay on 4.8Ghz or lower to 4.6Ghz?


Nah I'm running it at 4.5Ghz. You can do what you want with yours I don't need the extra mhz right now.

I'm still trying to get the hang of the offset voltage and which llc if any is good. The voltage acts a lot different if offset mode then it does in manual.

Like when I run prime and linx it goes to 1.288 and when I run superpi it goes up to 1.312.

I haven't played with the clocks a ton because the H50 kind of sucks lol. I mean its good but I'm jealous of all the guys on water with their great temps.

I'd like to just set it to 1.35 and see what the best clock is I can get, but its not that easy using offset. And of course using manual locks the voltage 24/7 which is lame.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11995507*
> That's pretty odd for a D14. You should reapply paste and make sure you're securing it on there correctly. A member named flopper has his at 4.8GHz getting low 60C.


Nah, it's not odd for a D14.

Keep in mind that GTX460 is doing 24/7 [email protected], which is giving all it's heat to my HD5970, which at the same time, is giving all it's heat to my Noctua NH-D14









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11995798*
> Nah I'm running it at 4.5Ghz. You can do what you want with yours I don't need the extra mhz right now.
> 
> I'm still trying to get the hang of the offset voltage and which llc if any is good. The voltage acts a lot different if offset mode then it does in manual.
> 
> Like when I run prime and linx it goes to 1.288 and when I run superpi it goes up to 1.312.
> 
> I haven't played with the clocks a ton because the H50 kind of sucks lol. I mean its good but I'm jealous of all the guys on water with their great temps.
> 
> I'd like to just set it to 1.35 and see what the best clock is I can get, but its not that easy using offset. And of course using manual locks the voltage 24/7 which is lame.


For Offset and 1.35v do +0.090 if I'm not wrong.

I'm using +0.065 for 4.6Ghz, which is 1.28v-1.3v on load


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11995861*
> Nah, it's not odd for a D14.
> 
> Keep in mind that GTX460 is doing 24/7 [email protected], which is giving all it's heat to my HD5970, which at the same time, is giving all it's heat to my Noctua NH-D14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Offset and 1.35v do +0.090 if I'm not wrong.
> 
> I'm using +0.065 for 4.6Ghz, which is 1.28v-1.3v on load


I think the offset varies chip to chip depending on vid. But that sounds about right to me.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11995507*
> That's pretty odd for a D14. You should reapply paste and make sure you're securing it on there correctly. A member named flopper has his at 4.8GHz getting low 60C.


Ha, what? I'm running a H70 intaking with AP15s in a 66oF room and I'm getting 71oC flat at long loads at 4.8 and 1.355v. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero;11996200*
> Ha, what? I'm running a H70 intaking with AP15s in a 66oF room and I'm getting 71oC flat at long loads at 4.8 and 1.355v. Something doesn't add up.


Ouch. Looks like when I get my 2600k I'll be sticking with 4.5GHz with as low voltage as I can.


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11989041*
> The box for the 2600k was smaller than expected. I though it was going to be as big as the 950 box.
> 
> Also, if I have 2 top fans, is it better to point the CPU cooler up?


I did that with my old Zalman 9700NT with very good results. Remember heat rises and if you can get a good push/pull your temp will be better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11990057*
> No, keep it exhausting out the back. By pointing your cooler up and down, the fan at the bottom will suck in all the hot air coming from your GPU.


Typically the gpu and cpu are too far apart to really have an effect, unless you have no air moving through the case.


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11995477*
> FYI Rockville MD Microcenter store got more 2600k's in!


So did the Central, Chicago store.


----------



## GoldenTiger

1.38v = fully stable 4800mhz under a xigmatek s1283 hsf for me... ibt/prime/game stable, tops out at ~72-73c there. Trying for 4900/5000 but it seems to not be going as easily... for true stability.


----------



## soldierblue

At 4.5 with a Tuniq, I'm idling at about 35-37 and am getting about 65-68 under load (Prime95).

I don't think 72C on 1.35v is outside of what I'd call normal. But I mean, do we even know how accurately temps are being reported?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;11995507*
> That's pretty odd for a D14. You should reapply paste and make sure you're securing it on there correctly. A member named flopper has his at 4.8GHz getting low 60C.


I use watercooling tho.
but my chip did 4.5ghz on 1.27v or so, which shouldnt get temps up that high especially with good air cooling.

5ghz, 1.3650v set in bios.


----------



## vortech

I finally got my gear, RAM surprisingly has a black PCB







. Build thread with first WC loop pending the sale of my used gear.










I'm gonna play on air tonight


----------



## soldierblue

I decided to switch out the Tuniq for an H70.


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Are you keeping it at 4.8Ghz for 24/7?

I was able to achieve 4.8Ghz /w HT 1.35v 100% stable.

But it's hitting 72ÂºC max on Linx .....

And [email protected] hits 71Âºc..

And I mainly do [email protected] almost 20 hours a day... Should I be worried? Should I lower the OC?

I heard max recommended temp by Intel is 72.6ÂºC, should I stay on 4.8Ghz or lower to 4.6Ghz?


Naw you're fine man.


----------



## soldierblue

Running it at 4.5 (1.32v) now, put the RAM back at 1333 (1.5v). All is smooth, trying to figure out an issue I'm having where I get a black screen and then comes back a few seconds later. I'm guessing a driver issue, haven't used it long enough with older drivers to confirm that though. Anyone else have any ideas? It doesn't lock or anything, so I'm sure it's something software related.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;12005875*
> Running it at 4.5 (1.32v) now, put the RAM back at 1333 (1.5v). All is smooth, trying to figure out an issue I'm having where I get a black screen and then comes back a few seconds later. I'm guessing a driver issue, haven't used it long enough with older drivers to confirm that though. Anyone else have any ideas? It doesn't lock or anything, so I'm sure it's something software related.


http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952
beta bioses, might help.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon;12000336*
> I finally got my gear, RAM surprisingly has a black PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Build thread with first WC loop pending the sale of my used gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna play on air tonight


looks like an awesome setup


----------



## kairi_zeroblade




----------



## DayoftheGreek

Doing some stability testing now! 4.6GHz at 1.30V. ~7 minutes into IBT and I'm hovering around 58C to 62C.


----------



## puffsNasco

o wow that means i'm running 4.8 at 1.330V is not that bad ^_^ i thought my chip is bad








i guess i'm ok !!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


o wow that means i'm running 4.8 at 1.330V is not that bad ^_^ i thought my chip is bad








i guess i'm ok !!!


That's great. But run prime. I pass ibt easy but prime needed a lot more voltage

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Huh, I thought IBT was more stressful. Maybe its just hotter. I'll try some Prime now too. My IBT finished up with an average high temp of 59.5C.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Huh, I thought IBT was more stressful. Maybe its just hotter. I'll try some Prime now too. My IBT finished up with an average high temp of 59.5C.


yea i just ran IBT 10 times and i get temp temp of 62-64 ish on core 3 always core 3 other core is like 5c colder.

Gonna try prime later on.

what's your batch number flopper?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*


Huh, I thought IBT was more stressful. Maybe its just hotter. I'll try some Prime now too. My IBT finished up with an average high temp of 59.5C.


Normally that's how people feel. But some people myself included have been able to run ibt fine but needed more vcore to run prime.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## catalan

Got my 2500k to 4.5 w/ 1.35v atm will try lower later, but im unable to set my ram to their default specs. I have the super talent 2x2gb pc3-2133 8-8-8-21 timings


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


That's great. But run prime. I pass ibt easy but prime needed a lot more voltage

sent from tapatalk on android


Noticed the same thing. I was stoked when LinX passed 50 runs on max only to have Prime95 fail within 2 hours. Actually LinX passed about 3-4 notches ago







.


----------



## reflex99

ITB generates a lot of heat really fast, it is good to test your cooling capacity, and chipset stability.

Prime will uncover small problems within your OC, but it takes a few hours


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Noticed the same thing. I was stoked when LinX passed 50 runs on max only to have Prime95 fail within 2 hours. Actually LinX passed about 3-4 notches ago







.


Yah prime has taken quite a bit more voltage than I had originally thought I needed. Oh well still happy with the chip.


----------



## fliq

lol yeah, i was going to say 1.33v for 4.8GHz is amazing. is ht enabled?

how much did you increase?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fliq;12015263*
> lol yeah, i was going to say 1.33v for 4.8GHz is amazing. is ht enabled?
> 
> how much did you increase?


no time for prime yet









but i started off with 1.43 yea i know i'm mad man because i couldn't boot into windows at 1.4







so i tried with 1.43 still failed
then i turned on internal cpu pll that is when magic happens i was able to lower vcore by 0.01 all the way to 1.33 and still pass IBT with 10 runz


----------



## reflex99

pretty good OC if i do say so myself


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12017818*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good OC if i do say so myself










Wow thats just awesome!
is that on water or air?


----------



## reflex99

Cooler Master Hyper 212+

Air.

I'm pretty sure i have a somewhat golden chip, although i cannot boot higher than 54x.

also, my ram is limiting my SPi score. would definetly be under 7 if it worked right


----------



## AFQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12017818*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good OC if i do say so myself


which motherboard?


----------



## reflex99

cheapo MSI P67A-GD55

EDIT: my ram is more functional now, for whatever reason, if i adjust tCL at all, it wont post


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12017911*
> cheapo MSI P67A-GD55
> 
> EDIT: my ram is more functional now, for whatever reason, if i adjust tCL at all, it wont post


What's your batch number? We might have the same chip, I can hit 5.4GHz HT Off around 1.47-49, I'm currently using a Super Mega right now, temps are in the 70's at full load. Thing is I want to keep HT enabled...so for 24/7 I'll pry stick around 4.8.

I'll upload some Screen Shots tomorrow.

/RAM even at 1866 you're ram won't work?


----------



## reflex99

well, i figured out the ram. The first timing (tCL) must be 9, if it is anything else, it doesn't seem to want to post. my ram is rated for 8-8-8-24 btw

Batch:
L040B208


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12017948*
> well, i figured out the ram. The first timing (tCL) must be 9, if it is anything else, it doesn't seem to want to post. my ram is rated for 8-8-8-24 btw
> 
> Batch:
> L040B208


LOL YUP! SAME BATCH! WOW That's Funny. I got mine from Central, Chicago Microcenter too.

RAM I have the Super Talent 2133MHz 4GB Speed. Haven't messed with it much. I think I'm going to pick up some 2x4GB Dominator GT 2000MHz and run it at 1866 with some tighter timings.


----------



## reflex99

I got mine from TigerDirect, pretty sure they ship from illinois.

Why would you replace STT with Doms?


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12017993*
> I got mine from TigerDirect, pretty sure they ship from illinois.
> 
> Why would you replace STT with Doms?


Well I wanted another 4GB and the price for the ST are simply ridic ($245 for 4GB) So If I'm going to spend that amount I would really like to get at least another 4GB out of it.

I'll pry be able to run the Doms around 8 at 1866 (if not a little lower) and so far I'm having trouble with these ST 8's @ 2133, even at 1866, I'm barely getting away with that(not sure if it's the mobo or what)...so in my eyes it's not a bad trade.


----------



## reflex99

fair enough.

I would wait arround for the Ripjaw X 2133 CL7 kit


----------



## Djankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11982562*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...
> I hope when I get my money the price should come down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: I found one of our shops had i7 2600k costing 300eur in my currency 210lvl
> so not so bad as I thought


290 € at shops in holland allthough non has them in stock

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12018039*
> fair enough.
> 
> I would wait arround for the Ripjaw X 2133 CL7 kit


You talking about these?!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231451


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12011885*
> 
> what's your batch number flopper?


batch L040b544


----------



## Pauliesss

I have KINGSTON 4GB KIT DDR3 1800MHz HyperX LoVo(1.35V) Edition CL9-9-9-27, but they run at 1600Mhz on Asus P8P67 Pro. Is there any way to make them run at 1866Mhz ? I already tried changing only frequency and voltage but it doesnt work.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;12018452*
> I have KINGSTON 4GB KIT DDR3 1800MHz HyperX LoVo(1.35V) Edition CL9-9-9-27, but they run at 1600Mhz on Asus P8P67 Pro. Is there any way to make them run at 1866Mhz ? I already tried changing only frequency and voltage but it doesnt work.


I think there's a problem w/ the board cause my 2133 ram wont work unless it's set to 1600 w/ 9-9-9 timings.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Erm...I'm upgrading from a Laptop platform....not sure what the socket is, but its practically a 775 socket as the CPU is a C2D p9500


----------



## catalan

after reading this review im able to set my ram to 1866 @ 8-8-8-21 1T, i dont think the 2133 multi works w/ this board cause no matter what i do it sets it to 1600.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/2

here's something i found useful in order for me to get my ram to boot at the above speeds

"It's worth noting, especially if you use older DDR3 memory, that you need to keep the VCCIO/VCCSA and memory voltage within 0.5V of each other. This follows on from the same rule set by Nehalem and Lynnfield, but given that the whole Sandy Bridge die is now 32nm and operates at a lower ~1.15V voltage, mixing this with older 1.65V+ DIMMs puts it on the fringes of acceptable long-term reliability."

after reading that i set my vccio/vccsa to 1.15v since my dram advertised spec voltage is 1.65v.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fliq*


You talking about these?!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231451


yea, but the 8GB kit


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


yea, but the 8GB kit


For sure, what are your 24/7 settings right now for your 2600k?


----------



## OC Maximus

delete


----------



## Eaglake

wanted to know if 750W is too much for my future build
so thinking to get
and which ram should i get?
CPU i7 2600k
GPU EVGA 9800gx2
Mobo Asus P8P67 EVO/Deluxe
RAM 4GB DDR3 2000MHz CL8 KIT of 2 Dominator GT Corsair CMT4GX3M2A2000C8 / 4GB DDR3 2133MHz CL9 KIT of 2 Dominator GT Corsair CMT4GX3M2A2133C9
PSU Corsair 750W


----------



## os10

got the bundle deal at MicroC last Sunday (P8P67 Pro/2500k). $300 seems awfully cheap, last time around I spent that much on the Q6600 alone. but had get DD3 and a new cooler to match. other components recycled.

old gear going to Mom's, she'll be blazin through emails and webpages on a C2Q.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *os10*


old gear going to Mom's, she'll be blazin through emails and webpages on a C2Q.


Pretty much the same.
This beastie is going to my brother, replaces old AMD athlon 3000+
also my mom is going to be happy, she also use that old amd. she hates it because her game is lagging








and I'll be happier to play demanding LAN games with my brother.


----------



## cj3waker

anyone know if there are any plans for 1155 cpu without a onboard gpu? or is that not gonna happen til lga 2011


----------



## Willanhanyard

I'm waiting for heneriesberg.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


also my mom is going to be happy, she also use that old amd. she hates it because her game is lagging










Woah that must be slow if even Farmville lags on it.


----------



## ckybam3

That is soooo sad that ppl are upgrading from 1366. its not even worth it


----------



## exlink

Built my rig last night finally. Did a quick overclock just to start somewhere and set the multiplier to 44 and the FSB to 103 so I'm sitting at 4432MHz rock solid right now. Going to obviously try for higher here later tonight.


----------



## reflex99

I would leave the blk at 100, and go for a 45x multi


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12033945*
> I would leave the blk at 100, and go for a 45x multi


I'm going to do that later tonight but hopefully get to 4.8GHz with a 48x multi, that's my goal. However, if my little chip is willing, I'll keep pushing for more if it can do it!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12033886*
> That is soooo sad that ppl are upgrading from 1366. its not even worth it


So sad? Some people just like to play with new parts. For a lot of us the whole fun of this hobby is building new rigs/overclocking new stuff.

Not just playing games or whatever it is you do.

And when selling your old stuff it can normally be done for a small cost.


----------



## kcuestag

You guys may be interested at this:

http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/14/blog-socket-burn-is-back-with-sandy-bridge/

Should we worry about it?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12035199*
> You guys may be interested at this:
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/14/blog-socket-burn-is-back-with-sandy-bridge/
> 
> Should we worry about it?


Yeah, I've been reading about that (I have a new SB build that I am still configuring).

Let's hope that this is not a prevalent issue.


----------



## reflex99

probably not a major issue


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12035199*
> You guys may be interested at this:
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/14/blog-socket-burn-is-back-with-sandy-bridge/
> 
> Should we worry about it?


good link ... that is scary if that is coming back into play now


----------



## AlexElectric

finally my LGA 1155 rig is complete today with the addition of a 6990!


----------



## ____

Oh god why? (resurrect this thread.


----------



## reflex99

because we almost have 500 pages









<3 Jean


----------



## Capwn

dubs get??







Yes Dubs got !!! Check em


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12862259*
> Oh god why? (resurrect this thread.


^^^THIS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12862559*
> because we almost have 500 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Jean


The only reason you're happy that this thread has been lifted from the dead....

Is... because while it was still active, you underhandidly took control of it based on the misfortune of another member who's name shall not be mentioned... at least not by me.....

You know i'm only joking


----------



## reflex99

WOOT 500 pages!

Hey, i didn't want jean to leave.... He got himself in his situation









I miss him.


----------



## reflex99

aw the memories....BD sadly does not have such a solid release date to count down to.


----------

